# Nintendo Switch - Tears of the Fandom



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2015)

THE JOYCON DRIFT FIX said:
			
		

> If your joycon drifts, use isopropyl alcohol and a q-tip and spread the alcohol between the rubber flap and the base. Move the stick around to spread it further, let it dry for 5 minutes and then run the calibration on your switch.
> 
> It's not a permanent fix, it's meant to get rid of the grime and dust that gets trapped inside the mechanism. Until Nintendo does a revision, this is all we can do short of replacing the entire piece.



No NX thread. I know this section is dead, but shame on you guys. 



> Update: The latest Nintendo NX rumor to hit the street is that the system might actually be both a home and handheld console rolled into one. Which, considering the tablet-esque patent we saw a few weeks ago, would make a lot of sense.
> 
> According to a Wall Street Journal report, development kits have already gone out to some game studios and it appears, at least at this time, that the system could be ready to launch as early as 2016.
> 
> ...







Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]d1GuilFI91g[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]Vb_bm7PTICY[/YOUTUBE]




Not sure if I'll get hyped yet. But I personally like the WiiU.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2015)

Nintendo is going to have to try extremely hard to capture the interest of gamers that completely skipped the Wii U.  A system comparable with PS4/XB1 and their usual first-party games won't be enough.


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2015)

When are we supposed to hear about what this thing is, next year?


----------



## Enclave (Oct 17, 2015)

This board isn't dead, it's just seasonal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sworder (Oct 17, 2015)

Wii U is the first Nintendo console I skipped since the Super Nintendo

if they make this backwards compatible, chances are I'll check it out. if not, I'm gonna pass again


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 17, 2015)

ted. said:


> When are we supposed to hear about what this thing is, next year?



I assume we'll hear about it early next year, but it'll release in 2017.

But Nintendo is going to need some real good stuff if they want the NX to do better than the Wii U did. I didn't hate the gamepad, but I'm hoping that the NX just uses a normal game controller and not something with a screen or waggling in it. If it's backwards compatible with Wii U games then i can see being able to use your gamepad with it. But no NX games that require it.

And this time, actually advertise the damn thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2015)

I just hope they keep their controller options. I'm too invested in the pro controller.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2015)

So, the next Zelda game is obviously going to be a launch NX game just like Twilight Princess. How about Pikmin 4? That shit is pretty much done, according to Miyamoto.

Anyway, they only fucking need to do 3 things. Shoot the guy who named the WiiU, get a console that's comparable to Xbone and PS4 and shit out games. Games everywhere. Shit, they don't really need to go above the graphic fidelity of the WiiU, they just need to be a valid platform for third party.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2015)

> I assume we'll hear about it early next year, but it'll release in 2017.



2017 release?  Seems a bit too late in my opinion unless it is pretty early in the year.  They will probably try to push for a late 2016 release.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 17, 2015)

I wonder what'll happen if this console turns out more powerful than the PS4 and Xbox One. Like think mid-tier gaming pc that can do 1080p 60fps with antialiasing and postprocessing. In no universe do I think Nintendo would ever come out guns blazing like that, but this is a hypothetical scenario. Think Sony and Microsoft would jump on new consoles so shortly after having just released their current gen ones? Or would they ride it out and let Nintendo have the strongest console?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2015)

Assuming it hypothetically happened...putting in resources to pump out a new $400 console would be too much for their consumer base. they best course of action is to just attempt to put out the more appealing exclusives and console features


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, the next Zelda game is obviously going to be a launch NX game just like Twilight Princess. How about Pikmin 4? That shit is pretty much done, according to Miyamoto.
> 
> Anyway, they only fucking need to do 3 things. Shoot the guy who named the WiiU, get a console that's comparable to Xbone and PS4 and shit out games. Games everywhere. Shit, they don't really need to go above the graphic fidelity of the WiiU, they just need to be a valid platform for third party.



Make the NX BC. Everybody wins.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I wonder what'll happen if this console turns out more powerful than the PS4 and Xbox One. Like think mid-tier gaming pc that can do 1080p 60fps with antialiasing and postprocessing. In no universe do I think Nintendo would ever come out guns blazing like that, but this is a hypothetical scenario. *Think Sony and Microsoft would jump on new consoles so shortly after having just released their current gen ones? Or would they ride it out and let Nintendo have the strongest console?*



Jumping to another console would be a horrible move for them. It'll just come down to who has the better exclusives and such.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 17, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> Jumping to another console would be a horrible move for them. It'll just come down to who has the better exclusives and such.



Also with the head start and 3rd party support Sony has?  They really aren't going to be feeling any hurt from the NX.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 17, 2015)

l'm curious but far from hyped

l'm a huge nintendo fanboy who bought pretty much all their systems virtual boy excepted, l enjoyed the wii u for the most part but l'm not going to blindly buy that shit if some conditions aren't met

it has to be powerful enough to easily get ps4 ports and mostly it has to have a very solid launch line up, not NINTENDOLAND and another fucking nsmb game

l'm especially going to look at their next 3d mario, if it's not as ambitious and fresh as galaxy was back then l'm ignoring the system entirely, fuck 3d world and the entire design philosophy behind it


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 17, 2015)

Never understood the really low Wii U sales. I mean, it's lower than Ps Vita, which most western publications label as dead.

It has some good games I'm psyched to play though, hopefully they are compatible with Nintendo NX but I'm very doubtful.

They'll need to release NX with decent lineup, better hardware specs than ps4 and xbone, good price and make it much easier for developers to make games for the console if they want a huge spike in sales imo.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> Never understood the really low Wii U sales. I mean, it's lower than Ps Vita, which most western publications label as dead.
> 
> It has some good games I'm psyched to play though, hopefully they are compatible with Nintendo NX but I'm very doubtful..



Good library means bupkiss if you can't be assed to advertise the damn thing.

Also, as much as gamers will swear otherwise, graphics and power of the console does, in fact, matter.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 17, 2015)

They really need to revive some of the old classics like Earthworm Jim, Earthbound, and maybe even bring back Custokm Robo, Pac-man.

New IPs are nice but they aren't even thinking of some of the gems they have in their pockets. Hell, a new Pokemon Snap for the Wii U would have been perfect with the gamepad as a camera....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 17, 2015)

> Never understood the really low Wii U sales.



Because "muh hardcore gamez" Plus in Japan mobile gaming is bigger than console/handheld.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2015)

I like the new approach  but my issue with nintendo this past decade were these underpowered consoles they keep trying to sell to people.

Nintendo has to play ball with third parties at least up to a point.  Produce a console that the latest engines can run seamlessly on, use an architecture on the development side that makes porting easy.  After you iron out those basics then come with the innovation.  It's just that simple.

If they do all of that and they still fail then i guess there's no real hope for them to come back.

Oh yeah  forgot the most important thing....steady flow of games.

lol can you image i forgot that.  Man this generation.


----------



## sworder (Oct 18, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I wonder what'll happen if this console turns out more powerful than the PS4 and Xbox One. Like think mid-tier gaming pc that can do 1080p 60fps with antialiasing and postprocessing. In no universe do I think Nintendo would ever come out guns blazing like that, but this is a hypothetical scenario. Think Sony and Microsoft would jump on new consoles so shortly after having just released their current gen ones? Or would they ride it out and let Nintendo have the strongest console?



who the hell will buy it if it's weaker than PS4?

it's the only choice they have if they don't want to fail miserably again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2015)

sworder said:


> who the hell will buy it if it's weaker than PS4?
> 
> it's the only choice they have if they don't want to fail miserably again



Handheld/Console ecosystem sounds great on paper. But dat mobile game too stronk. Would be too big of a risk if they sacrificed power for that.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2015)

sworder said:


> who the hell will buy it if it's weaker than PS4?
> 
> it's the only choice they have if they don't want to fail miserably again



Yeah but there's no point in making it that much more powerful because just like ps2 era, the games would still be bottlenecked by the weaker consoles because they have the higher marketshare.

So all that power would essentially be unused a good percentage of the time.

PS4 has basically won this generation already.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2015)

LOL Nintendo. Them guys should fucking stop releasing new gen consoles which is far weaker than the competition. Wtf?? What will we expect from these people? More Mario and vaporware?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL Nintendo. Them guys should fucking stop releasing new gen consoles which is far weaker than the competition. Wtf?? What will we expect from these people? More Mario and vaporware?



Sad people don't see nintendo for anything else than mario.

Like their other games don't matter.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2015)

Nintendo and the NX can both fuck off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo and the NX can both fuck off.



I sense salt in this post.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 19, 2015)

Nintendo stopped being competitive with the other consoles as soon as they released the Wii. This is not news. Stop expecting impressive stuff from Nintendo.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Nintendo *stopped being competitive with the other consoles as soon as they released the Wii.* This is not news.* Stop expecting impressive stuff from Nintendo.*



Not sure what one thing has to do with the other.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo and the NX can both fuck off.





khris said:


> I sense salt in this post.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Nintendo stopped being competitive with the other consoles as soon as they released the Wii. This is not news. Stop expecting impressive stuff from Nintendo.



yeah but that can change can it not?

We can only hope the new president is a little more stern on those essential things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2015)

no really... the fuck does not competing with xbone/ps4 have to do with quality?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2015)

Nintendo's entire 'innovative' aspect has never really been about the hardware, but their software library. So competing with XB1 and PS4 by default is ridiculous and unnecessary IMO. They are never going to absorb that into their business practices in this day and age.

IMO, Nintendo's niche that they have built is also their weakness, and they should probably focus on keeping that going instead of trying to get into the power race again.

People already complain about having 2 monolithic consoles that play 99% of the same titles.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 19, 2015)

If they make games that you really can play on console and on the go fully... 

Bring me some JRPG goodness.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo and the NX can both fuck off.



I see you are still angry about metroid FF , but yeah I want that game to burn in hell too


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PRVQVvV9dI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Oct 26, 2015)

.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 28, 2015)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo's entire 'innovative' aspect has never really been about the hardware, but their software library. So competing with XB1 and PS4 by default is ridiculous and unnecessary IMO. They are never going to absorb that into their business practices in this day and age.
> 
> IMO, Nintendo's niche that they have built is also their weakness, and they should probably focus on keeping that going instead of trying to get into the power race again.
> 
> People already complain about having 2 monolithic consoles that play 99% of the same titles.



It takes nothing for nintendo to make a console as powerful as the other two.

They chose to go with the tablet controller at the cost of system power and now they are forced to make brand new console.

Their model sucks balls.  They need to have competing hardware.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah and playing Mario on a tablet is so innovative


----------



## Aldric (Oct 30, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> It takes nothing for nintendo to make a console as powerful as the other two.
> 
> They chose to go with the tablet controller at the cost of system power and now they are forced to make brand new console.
> 
> Their model sucks balls.  They need to have competing hardware.



they're stuck between a rock and a hard place, their idea of expanding the gaming population with wii and ds was fine but they lost these volatile consumers who now play on tablets and phones

and of course their credit with "hardcore" gamers is eroding endlessly

ideally what l'd like to see is them going all out with a very powerful home system allowing them to create ambitious titles aimed at their core fanbase (a genuine successor to galaxy and not that 3d world horseshit, a metroid game, unique new ips like splatoon) and then finding commercial success with their casual oriented iOS/android games, so that this new source of revenue helps them fund their serious gaming efforts and cushions the blow if NX isn't a hit

l doubt it's going to go as smoothly but if they manage to do that they'll be fine


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2015)

For what it's worth, Nintendo having a mobile gaming venue might actually be a good thing for us.

It might mean they will leave the gimmicky shit to phones and tablets since THAT'S where those customers are, and leave the more traditional sort of games to their dedicated gaming platforms.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 30, 2015)

Aldric said:


> they're stuck between a rock and a hard place, their idea of expanding the gaming population with wii and ds was fine but they lost these volatile consumers who now play on tablets and phones
> 
> and of course their credit with "hardcore" gamers is eroding endlessly
> 
> ...



Hardcore nintendo fans only ever wanted to see all  their core franchises on a console for a single generation. 

But certain games keep skipping generations.  When last have we seen an f-zero for instance.

I admit the unification might fix that process of certain games being on console vs mobile cause let's face it not all their games are for the big screen.

If this model can support nintendo bringing all their franchises back in glory then as far as that goes they'd regain their lost fans.

But most importantly they need to keep their games to a certain demographic if they want to people to take them seriously.  I can't for the life of me understand who the fuck nintendo was listening to when they thought federation force was a metroid game.

Another thing they need to stop doing is giving their key franchises to outside developers.  No, they ARE NOT good enough for these titles, everything needs to be kept in-house or at the very least close to the vest.  

Spin offs can work as long as you don't try to convince people that this is actually your companies "next" game.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 30, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Another thing they need to stop doing is giving their key franchises to outside developers.  No, they ARE NOT good enough for these titles, everything needs to be kept in-house or at the very least close to the vest.
> 
> Spin offs can work as long as you don't try to convince people that this is actually your companies "next" game.



eh, not sure l agree with that

next level games did a remarkable job with the second tier franchises nintendo gave them before they shit the bed with federation force

l also think it's important nintendo maintains good relations with big/mid sized japanese developers as nx needs to be a credible platform for their games, so giving some of nintendo's forgotten franchises to the likes of koei tecmo, platinum or atlus might be a good business decision, especially if it allows the core nintendo teams more freedom to focus on heavy hitters


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2015)

Lets not forget Retro as well.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 31, 2015)

Aldric said:


> eh, not sure l agree with that
> 
> next level games did a remarkable job with the second tier franchises nintendo gave them before they shit the bed with federation force
> 
> l also think it's important nintendo maintains good relations with big/mid sized japanese developers as nx needs to be a credible platform for their games, so giving some of nintendo's forgotten franchises to the likes of koei tecmo, platinum or atlus might be a good business decision, especially if it allows the core nintendo teams more freedom to focus on heavy hitters


things like mario strikers and luigi games i have no issues with.

I'm talking about their core franchises they sure as well ain't outsourcing zelda and mario so metroid needs to stay with them.  These games should stay right where they are. Mario zelda, star fox donkey kong etc.



Naruto said:


> Lets not forget Retro as well.


Retro is a apart of nintendo.

guys like techmo and namco are not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2015)

Good thread.

subscribbles


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't know about great thread but it certainly has the potential to be a great thread once we learn a bit more about the NX.  Can't wait to see the hardware specs and the resulting dickery over console power levels.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Good thread.
> 
> subscribbles



Wasn't it you who asked for this thread? I forget


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2015)

LMAO^


REZNOR STRIKES AGAIN M8


----------



## Frieza (Dec 6, 2015)

I am so hyped for Nintendo's new system. I will have it hooked up beside my WiiU. There was the patent for scrollable triggers. Buying NX day 1, then minute they start taking preorders.

[YOUTUBE]rulXqo0XB9c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cfDJ0YdPN3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Dec 6, 2015)

It will be shit.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2015)

Frieza said:


> [YOUTUBE]cfDJ0YdPN3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Frieza (Dec 6, 2015)

The date it was posted was before the NX was announced, and it coincides with all that we heard NX might be. When Pok?mon is the best selling handheld game of all time. They are going to make a pokemon for the handheld/console hybrid. Ill be drinking tea this time next year .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2015)

Console/Handheld hybrid with possible mobile app support. If this game is an NX launch title, then Ninty might be off to a good start for next gen.


----------



## Monna (Dec 10, 2015)

If NX gets a new Excitetruck I will buy it.


----------



## coolgamingmedia (Dec 10, 2015)

This console will be special, thats for sure! I can't wait to play it!


----------



## Aldric (Dec 12, 2015)

so based on the new nintendo patents discovered recently that's what could be part of the NX:

-a digital only or cards based system 
-scrollable shoulder buttons like a mousewheel
-a portable system plus a supplementary box that can make it more powerful using cloud technology
-either a portable or a gamepad using form factor screens allowing for some strange shapes (an oval screen seems to be the most obvious) and ergonomy (sticks and buttons could be fully integrated inside the screen)


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 12, 2015)

Not liking the lack of real buttons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2015)

Pro controller will still likely be usable as is the many forms of controller options nintendo has since at least the gamecube.

I hate touch controls, but if they nail this it could be a game changer for sure.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2015)

The fuck Nintendo.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 12, 2015)

Stop trying to innovate the controller this cycle and just focus on the games Nintendo.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 12, 2015)

The WiiU Pad was too big? Let's get rid of the buttons then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2015)

gonna do like a sane person would and withhold judgement till the final release


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2015)

The controller will be shit. You rely on being able to feel where you are on the gamepad. Lack of friction will also be a problem.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2015)

If the final gamepad has no real buttons I guarantee you this will fail.


----------



## teddy (Dec 12, 2015)

For a moment i was wondering why the drawings of a preschooler were being posted


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Not liking the lack of real buttons.



Yeah, full on touch is almost never a good idea for video games, because you need that sense of feedback. A lot of games rely on you being able to tell where the button is without looking. A startling amount in fact. If this is for the rumored handheld itteration, it... might... work, but not without some MAJOR fine tuning of how touch screens behave.



khris said:


> gonna do like a sane person would and withhold judgement till the final release



Hell, this isn't even the final version of the controller. Just a prototype or one of the 15 or so ideas they threw at a wall, i'm betting. Remember all the figs we got of the WiiU's hardware before it came out? I don't remember them being all that accurate to the final product.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 12, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Hell, this isn't even be the final version of the controller.


I think this is the final version of the controller. It will be in black and white and made out of paper


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2015)

I *REALLY* doubt it will have zero face buttons, especially no analog sticks. Just doesn't make any sense. On the other hand, having buttons would defeat the purpose of the all-around touch function screen. Now I really can't wait for the first look at the system.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 12, 2015)

patents aren't perfect representation of the end product so don't start drawing dramatic conclusions


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2015)

Raidoton said:


> I think this is the final version of the controller. It will be in black and white and made out of paper


----------



## Monna (Dec 12, 2015)

^ take your blunderfail back to tumblr/gamefaqs pls


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2015)

Jane said:


> ^ take your blunderfail back to tumblr/gamefaqs pls



You seem to have a.... *bone* to pick with my choice of images.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2015)

That has real buttons on it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2015)

khris said:


> I *REALLY* doubt it will have zero face buttons, especially no analog sticks. Just doesn't make any sense. On the other hand, having buttons would defeat the purpose of the all-around touch function screen. Now I really can't wait for the first look at the system.



There's a literal analog stick inside the screen.

buttons too.

Thats the point of having a free form display. So you can make oblong shapes with you screens and still have extra real estate.


I've seen the model so I can already see whats coming...

Nintendo's new handheld is gonna be called the Nintendo Clam, the Nintendo Taco and the Nintendo Muffin based off which model you buy lol...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2015)

Personally I like Nintendo NX : Jamaican Beef Patty version


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2015)

Long night of partying, Razr?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2015)

nope.

10char


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2015)

The nintendo taco sounds tasty.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> There's a literal analog stick inside the screen.
> 
> buttons too.



I see the analogs but not buttons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2015)

Wait. I thought those were back triggers like the xbone elite and steam controllers


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2015)

That mock up has buttons on the back the sides and scrollable triggers on the top part.

the front has buttons and the screen around it


----------



## Aldric (Jan 15, 2016)

l thought this video did a good job explaining why the patent doesn't mean the nx won't have physical buttons

[YOUTUBE]sGtySi_B3Yc[/YOUTUBE]

a patent isn't a blueprint, they're just securing a few ideas they might or might not use in the end product


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2016)

I feel like having good sense would've accomplished that just fine... but whatever, if people were worried, then people were worried.


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2016)

Who the fuck even cares. Literally.

No one liked the Wii remote shit, yet Wii turned out to be a fantastic console.

No one liked the Wii U gamepad shit at all, yet it proved to be the only console worth buying in the current generation.

this NX shit will likely be better than you guys can even imagine.

Sounds shitty in design? Well sure! 

Shitty in execution? We'll just have to wait and see 

This is all coming from a fucker who hates the idea of the NX and feels like it should have never existed in the first place.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 15, 2016)

> Who the fuck even cares. Literally.



u r so cool


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 17, 2016)

Guys.

Holy shit, guys.

I got it, guys.

Guys.

Nintendo NX.

NX.

New eXperience.

Nintendo New Experience.


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guys.
> 
> Holy shit, guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 17, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guys.
> 
> Holy shit, guys.
> 
> ...



Mind. Blown.

Nice find.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 18, 2016)

Jane said:


> Who the fuck even cares. Literally.
> 
> No one liked the Wii remote shit, yet Wii turned out to be a fantastic console.
> 
> ...



The Wii had high system sales but very low game sales, it wasn't the resounding success that the system sales suggested it was.  Both the PS3 and 360 performed better in game sales.  See, the Wii tapped into a market that doesn't game, they bought it because it was kitchy and new.  They generally though were pretty happy with having just Wii Sports and that's all.  A perfect example is my parents who do not game own a Wii, they've used it less than a dozen times.  Hell, my wifes grandparents own a Wii that they never really used outside of when they initially got it.

Additionally, speaking as somebody who has a PS4 and a Wii U?  I own significantly more games on my PS4 than I do on my Wii U.  I'd hardly say that the Wii U is the only system worth buying in the current gen.

Honestly?  You are coming off as a bit of a fanboy.  Almost like you aren't really keeping yourself informed on the PS4 and Xbone.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2016)

Enclave said:


> The Wii had high system sales but very low game sales, it wasn't the resounding success that the system sales suggested it was.  Both the PS3 and 360 performed better in game sales.  See, the Wii tapped into a market that doesn't game, they bought it because it was kitchy and new.  They generally though were pretty happy with having just Wii Sports and that's all.  A perfect example is my parents who do not game own a Wii, they've used it less than a dozen times.  Hell, my wifes grandparents own a Wii that they never really used outside of when they initially got it.



Using anecdotal experience to back up incorrect bullshit is an age old trade innit?








> Additionally, speaking as somebody who has a PS4 and a Wii U?  I own significantly more games on my PS4 than I do on my Wii U.  I'd hardly say that the Wii U is the only system worth buying in the current gen.



The Wii U is the only system worth buying this gen for exclusives is what they mean. And that is still true as the PS4 doesnt really have many good exclusives. 



> Honestly?  You are coming off as a bit of a fanboy.  Almost like you aren't really keeping yourself informed on the PS4 and Xbone.




PFFT how Ironic. the only one doing that here is you. lmao.


Nintendo is the company that has shifted the most hardware and software in the history of gaming. As a result they're also the most profitable 





Playstation has shifted the most consoles. They make their money off subscriptions now.


----------



## sworder (Jan 18, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Playstation has shifted the most consoles. They make their money off subscriptions now.



lmao

and Nintendo makes their money off handhelds

the Wii is a miracle that will never happen again. every other Nintendo home console has sold less than the previous one since NES days


----------



## Aldric (Jan 18, 2016)

"the wii was a miracle" and other "they got lucky" claims is actually typical fanboy drivel

you can't seriously rationalize away the most successful generation of hardware with "luck", it's asinine

now is a similar success probable for nx? no, but nintendo don't need such numbers to be profitable and healthy anyway


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 19, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> Mind. Blown.
> 
> Nice find.



actually it was stated by one of the officials over it that NX literally has no meaning.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2016)

'swhat they want you to think so that they don't catch heat for when they inevidably finalize the name to something silly, like "The Nintendo Bloomberdortch".


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 19, 2016)

Shirker said:


> 'swhat they want you to think so that they don't catch heat for when they inevidably finalize the name to something silly, like "The Nintendo Bloomberdortch".



lol XD whatXD


----------



## Enclave (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh please St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah, most of those sales came from Wii Sports, Mario Kart Wii, Wii Sports Resort, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Wii Play, Wii Fit and Wii Fit Plus.  Those are the only "games" that broke 15 million sales.

What do you notice about those games?  I'm sure you notice that they're largely composed of tech demos that people tend to play once in a blue moon or fitness "games" that aren't actually games at all.  The only games of note in there are Mario Kart Wii and New Super Mario Bros. Wii.  Hell, Wii Play likely only sold as much as it did as it came with a controller and cost as much as a controller.

For a system that sold over 100 million units you'd expect much more than just that number of games breaking 15 million sold.

The vast majority of Wii owners bought very few games.  Many only ever had Wii Sports.  Accept it, the Wii just didn't have the software retention of the PS3 or 360 as the people who bought the Wii were largely non-gamers who bought it for Wii Sports and Netflix.

Really, all your last post did was cement that you're coming at this from a very fanboyish stance.  I have every Nintendo system, I love them, they're fantastic systems.  I'm not going to praise them to high heaven undeservedly though.

Do you want to know where Nintendo dominates?  I mean is unchallenged and where most of their hardware and software sales come from?  Handhelds.  They practically have a monopoly in the handheld console market.  Only the PSP ever challenged them in the slightest in that market.


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2016)

Aldric said:


> "the wii was a miracle" and other "they got lucky" claims is actually typical fanboy drivel
> 
> you can't seriously rationalize away the most successful generation of hardware with "luck", it's asinine
> 
> now is a similar success probable for nx? no, but nintendo don't need such numbers to be profitable and healthy anyway



Right, because the fact that every other Nintendo console sold less than the previous one for the past, what, *3 decades*, is obviously something insignificant

Them not having 3rd party support is also just a fanboy thing, clearly



My mom got a Wii that she used for 2 weeks and so did her coworkers. That's not happening again bro


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Oh please St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah, most of those sales came from Wii Sports, Mario Kart Wii, Wii Sports Resort, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Wii Play, Wii Fit and Wii Fit Plus.  Those are the only "games" that broke 15 million sales.
> 
> What do you notice about those games?  I'm sure you notice that they're largely composed of tech demos that people tend to play once in a blue moon or fitness "games" that aren't actually games at all.  The only games of note in there are Mario Kart Wii and New Super Mario Bros. Wii.  Hell, Wii Play likely only sold as much as it did as it came with a controller and cost as much as a controller.
> 
> ...



You actually noticed this just now? 

That guy is the only one posting in the WiiU thread and Xenoblade 

No one gives a shit about sales figures. Okay they made their money. But at the end of the day, common sense dictates that Wii and WiiU has shit parlor games and Mario thats all it ever had. Mostly. 

If i were to give my opinion about  how the Wii sold millions of units its probably because people got dumbfounded and got curious of the WiiMote since that time its all 'new' and 'advanced' people started riding the bandwagon and fell short and disappointed after a week or so


----------



## Aldric (Jan 21, 2016)

sworder said:


> Right, because the fact that every other Nintendo console sold less than the previous one for the past, what, *3 decades*, is obviously something insignificant



l don't even know what to tell you, you're running your mouth about data but then completely ignore the one thing that contradicts it with childish "it was luck it doesnt count " rationalizations

vidya gaem nerds predictions about nintendo tend to be worthless anyway, l remember when the DS was revealed the vast majority predicted nintendo finally going third party and that the PSP  would destroy it rofl so what the fuck do you guys know about the future of the industry really



> Them not having 3rd party support is also just a fanboy thing, clearly



they don't have it because of hardware choices, why don't you wait before we know something of the nx hardware before treating third part developpers as if they were internet fanboys ignoring a platform because they don't like the brand attached to it



> My mom got a Wii that she used for 2 weeks and so did her coworkers. That's not happening again bro



wow that's fascinating anecdotal evidence l really give a shit about it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2016)

The fucking anti-intellectualism and inability to align the facts to reality in this thread is astounding. 

You say dumb shit and get mad when you get called out on it? Lol fuck right off with that bullshit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2016)

Aldric said:


> l don't even know what to tell you, you're running your mouth about data but then completely ignore the one thing that contradicts it with childish "it was luck it doesnt count " rationalizations
> 
> vidya gaem nerds predictions about nintendo tend to be worthless anyway, l remember when the DS was revealed the vast majority predicted nintendo finally going third party and that the PSP  would destroy it rofl so what the fuck do you guys know about the future of the industry really
> 
> ...



Its less hardware choices and more or less about the environment that publishers can peddle their shit and how much they get the middlemen involved in the process of encouraging folk to purchase their machines.

That and the rise of the multiplat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2016)

sworder said:


> Right, because the fact that every other Nintendo console sold less than the previous one for the past, what, *3 decades*, is obviously something insignificant
> 
> Them not having 3rd party support is also just a fanboy thing, clearly
> 
> ...


Bro, Nintendo's competition increased ever since the first fucking gen. That's what happens when more people compete for the market. Sega took a good fucking chunk of their stuff and expanded the market with their entry. Sony took it even further by making videogames more "hip and cool". Then the PS2 fucking got a gaming system in nearly every god damn home with the DVD player(The Matrix sold a fuckton of these). Young dudebros would later buy an x360 and finally join the nerds of the 90s. Gaming finally became cool in the mainstream. Madden and call of duty for days. Then the ol' wii came along and now your mother was gaming too.  The Xbox 360 and the Wii took on the PS2's mantle and decided to make gaming "mainstream".  

Meanwhile their handhelds all sold more than the last one. Why? Cause their competition didnt get the needs of the market and they fucking sucked. Now Nintendo actually has competition, mobile. So they're selling at GBA levels so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Oh please St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah, most of those sales came from Wii Sports, Mario Kart Wii, Wii Sports Resort, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Wii Play, Wii Fit and Wii Fit Plus.  Those are the only "games" that broke 15 million sales.
> 
> What do you notice about those games?  I'm sure you notice that they're largely composed of tech demos that people tend to play once in a blue moon or fitness "games" that aren't actually games at all.  The only games of note in there are Mario Kart Wii and New Super Mario Bros. Wii.  Hell, Wii Play likely only sold as much as it did as it came with a controller and cost as much as a controller.
> 
> ...





TerminaTHOR said:


> You actually noticed this just now?
> 
> That guy is the only one posting in the WiiU thread and Xenoblade
> 
> ...



Alright you **snip**, you want to play this game? lets play this game.


Average amount of games each wii sold? 10

Nintendo only sold roughly 300 million of the software the Wii shuttled off, the other  650 million came from third parties. While Ubisoft, Activision and Capcom made bank with the system and got in past the million mark, many other third parties saw more minor successes.


The Wii's main problem in terms of you **snip** is perception. And that is based off the idea that the "core gamer" decided to jump ship early instead of playing with the system post 2009- 2010. Mind you the PS3 wasnt worth a damn until right around this time. 

If they had I wouldnt be dealing with this anti-intellectual bullshit that seems to ignore the facts coming out of you lot.

Now I think its high time you all just **snip** right on out of here. Go on, git along now maggots.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2016)

You're all being anal about basically nothing.



All three seventh generation consoles sold well over 900 million games.

Wii sports would only account for 80 million, a figure that includes non-bundled copies - of which many were legitimate sales. Finally, the Wii's competitors had various bundles as well. Whether or not they were appealing to a different demographic to be successful doesn't diminish the fact that they were, indeed, successful.

I think Nintendo can fuck off for completely different reasons, but you guys are splitting hairs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey guys, what's going o-


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 21, 2016)

Just leave the pizza death.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2016)

Page long convo consisting of misrepresented information and bullheaded opinions completely shut the F down by Nart?

Yeah, it's Thursday alright.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2016)

and now its friday and the Nx rumor mill is still taking the L.

This shit isnt coming out until late 2017 at the earliest unless they decide to rush the handheld out like they did with the 3DS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd be very okay with that release date. Should squeeze in a Metroid game for the WiiU as well.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 23, 2016)

khris said:


> I'd be very okay with that release date. Should squeeze in a Metroid game for the WiiU as well.



That's basically confirmed not to happen. Retro said at this point if they STARTED development for a Metroid game it would be for the NX, which makes sense because who would want to start making a game for a console on its way out?

I would be happy with a (real) Metroid on 3DS. Actually maybe even happier. I miss 2d metroid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2016)

Luckily IGA is here to deliver some Metroidvania goodness. He even hired Armature Studio, which was founded by Metroid Prime Director after he left Retro, to port the game to WiiU.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 23, 2016)

it was tanabe who said that but tanabe apparently doesn't work with retro anymore

that being said yeah retro's next game was probably pushed to nx and l doubt it's going to be metroid


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2016)

Retro's Next game is coming out on Wii U unless it gets delayed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 23, 2016)

khris said:


> I'd be very okay with that release date. Should squeeze in a Metroid game for the WiiU as well.



Same. A 2017 release for whatever this is is fine by me. A 2016 release seems waaaay to early especially with Zelda still in the mix.

Personally speaking 2018 would be where I'd prefer it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2016)

The hell


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> The hell



Good old Gamestop. 

Still, a 2016 release is well within expectations.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> The hell



Now why would anybody waste money on a console they know nothing about?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 24, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> The hell



_"Did you or did you not buy the Wii U, vote no if you did or yes if you didn't (alternatively, vote yes if you shit gold bricks)"_.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Now why would anybody waste money on a console they know nothing about?



They know that it is a Nintendo console and will have some Nintendo series released for it.  That is enough for many people.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 29, 2016)

> Early 2016 is turning out to be a great time for anyone interested in Nintendo NX release rumors. This morning, a report indicated that Nintendo is planning to release a standalone NX handheld console to replace the Nintendo 3DS and act as a companion for a traditional living room console. Now sources who have proved accurate before say that Nintendo is planning a new Super Smash Bros game for the Nintendo NX release.
> 
> Video game developer Bandai Namco is working on Super Smash Bros for the Nintendo NX, according to a decent source. Super Smash Bros is the enormously popular, yet kid-friendly fighting game that debuted on the Nintendo 64. Nintendo recently released Super Smash Bros for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS. The Nintendo NX is reportedly the Japanese company?s next attempt at taking on the Xbox One and PS4. The company offers the Wii U today, but there?s little third-party support for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naruto (Jan 29, 2016)

Can you source the post above, please? I can't find anything on reddit.


----------



## O-ushi (Feb 25, 2016)

The idea of the NX being a home console/portable hybrid is very interesting and it could be a genius idea depending on how far they are going with it. 
Its almost like saying you can play all you 3DS games on the Wii U in HD using the same cart.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2016)

^ thats not happening lol

again its two seperate systems not one system.


----------



## O-ushi (Feb 27, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> ^ thats not happening lol
> 
> again its two seperate systems not one system.



All the articles so far about the NX have been speculating it to be a console/portable hybrid so there is a possibility. Though I get its all just rumours and speculation until Nintendo gives an officlal announcement themselves.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 29, 2016)

Nah.

Let me tell you right now that is not it.


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 29, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Can you source the post above, please? I can't find anything on reddit.





Sorry. I never saw this.


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 29, 2016)

O-ushi said:


> All the articles so far about the NX have been speculating it to be a console/portable hybrid so there is a possibility. Though I get its all just rumours and speculation until Nintendo gives an officlal announcement themselves.





St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> ^ thats not happening lol
> 
> again its two seperate systems not one system.



If it's two, it's obviously going to be two that are basically linked as the same name/brand.

For example: the home console could be called NX A and the portable would be NX B.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2016)

The next step for gaming is Cloud based computation. We're already seeing this a bit w/ services like Playstation Now and Nividia Grid. The problem w/ those 2 services though, is that there is a-lot of lag and dropped connection, because the bandwidth speed of most home networks can't support the necessary transfer rates over wifi or even over ethernet in some cases, for more intensive Steam and Playstation games. Granted Playstation and other services are improving all the time and recently Xbox One is promising even increased computation capabilities w/ the release of crack down, but especially with the soon to be included VR it's clear that were still probably another 3~5 years off from cloud based computation reaching the point where the most graphically intense standard and VR titles can be streamed seamlessly from the cloud to any device and w/ the computational power being increased exponentially following the crack down like prototype.

But here is where Nintendo having long since given up on being on the cutting edge of graphics holds the advantage. Because their WiIU and 3ds titles are a-lot less graphically intense, they should be able to implement cloud based computing into their system much sooner than it's competitors, and most likely, this is what Nintendo NX console is going to be. Since all the computing will be done on the cloud, NX can be the size of a hand-held system, but play games that are around WiiU level. 

So my prediction is that some time in 2016 Nintendo launches NX, which is simply a new hand-held console, which due to cloud computing vastly out performs 3DS, alongside a cloud based game streaming service. Than in 2017, instead of releasing a in home console, they will simply expand the cloud based service allowing NX owners to plug their NX into their TV/PC/Monitor and Ethernet cable allowing users to play even more graphically intense games on their TV. In this way NX will be a fully realized next gen hand-held console on the go, while when plugged in at home offers very close to the experience of a full realized home console. And of course as Cloud computing increases in quality, Nintendo will be able to scale it's games in quality as well so the console doesn't fall too far behind when PS5 and Xbox Two drop, the way that WiiU did.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2016)

Turrin said:


> The next step for gaming is Cloud based computation



No it isn't.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> No it isn't.


Good counter argument, but K we'll see


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Good counter argument, but K we'll see



You wanna do this? Okay.

Anything you need to compute becomes HARDER remotely because you need to compress the data and transfer it over a network. Whatever isn't trivialized by a multi-threaded, multi-core processor will take HEAPS of bandwidth and will be exponentially more taxing the more complex that instruction is.

No console is going to _"leverage the power of the cloud"_ or whatever, because that's retarded. And if Nintendo was just going to release their version of "OnLive" then why would they need to sell you any hardware at all alongside it when it's merely a streaming service that should be compatible with any device?

But "K we'll see ".


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You wanna do this? Okay.
> 
> Anything you need to compute becomes HARDER remotely because you need to compress the data and transfer it over a network. Whatever isn't trivialized by a multi-threaded, multi-core processor will take HEAPS of bandwidth and will be exponentially more taxing the more complex that instruction is.


This is True, but multiple gaming companies are already making strides w/ this. See Playstation Now, See Nividia Grid, and so on. And here were talking about a console that will be streaming much less intensive titles on launch, like 3DS and WiiU titles, and probably won't be released till Q4 of 2016. This shouldn't be a problem.



> No console is going to "leverage the power of the cloud" or whatever, because that's retarded.


"That?s why Crackdown 3?s multiplayer mode will leverage the cloud to provide the extra power it needs to create a fully destructible city." 



> And if Nintendo was just going to release their version of "OnLive" then why would they need to sell you any hardware at all alongside it when it's merely a streaming service that should be compatible with any device?


Because they are selling you a high tech controller to actually play the games w/ and premium handheld device to play games on the go w/.

And I don't expect that Console is going to be pierced very high, probably more priced around 3DS model w/ a subscription based format after that.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2016)

Turrin said:


> "That?s why Crackdown 3?s multiplayer mode will leverage the cloud to provide the extra power it needs to create a fully destructible city."



The reason for this is because any changes to the landscape HAVE to be server-sided as they affect everyone. It has nothing to do with making processing easier by doing it remotely.

But I guess buying into marketing spiel is preferable to learning some basics of computation


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> The reason for this is because any changes to the landscape HAVE to be server-sided as they affect everyone.


Oh I'm sorry, I can't hear your excuses over the sound of a console leveraging the cloud, like you said would never happen 



> It has nothing to do with making processing easier by doing it remotely.


Never did I say the process will be universally easier over the Cloud, in-fact I said it will be harder to start w/ due to issues w/ bandwidth, which is why I said it has not been ideal for Playstation and Steam games, but would work much better for less graphically intense 3DS~WiiU games. 

However the cloud does make certain processes easier. The whole reason Crack Down can make the environment so much more destructible in multi-player mode than in single player mode, is because it has access to multiple serves that can each be used to perform individual computation tasks, that otherwise the Xbox could not do on it's own; that's the whole point of leveraging the cloud. 

And it's not hard to imagine that, once we see advancements in bandwidth, which are coming, that using just the cloud or a combination of cloud & local HW will become preferable in many situations. Nintendo's niche as the premier handheld gaming company and providing gaming that utilizes creative new concepts, while not worrying so much about cutting edge graphics, is one such situation.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 8, 2016)

>10 years down the line
>Console companies pushing their next generation
>Cloud computing servers shut down due to cost and focus on new consoles

kek


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> >10 years down the line
> >Console companies pushing their next generation
> >Cloud computing servers shut down due to cost and focus on new consoles
> 
> kek


Thanks to the first Amish President, who just wants us to go back to the good old days, instead of making forward progress.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 8, 2016)

wut                .


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I can't hear your excuses over the sound of a console leveraging the cloud, like you said would never happen





You think servers doing any sort of nominal work on their end for server-bound games is a new thing and has any bearing on the concept of cloud computation 

One of two things just happened:


You are too embarrassed to admit you're wrong, and so you're doubling down on what you have, which is nothing. You should stop, as you're wasting both your time and mine, and you're making a spectacle of yourself to any minimally informed bystanders, of which this forum has quite a few.


You literally don't understand the differences between streaming video, server-side tasks and the notion of cloud computing, which was touted as a supplement to boost the performance of games via remote servers.

If it's the former, there's nothing left for me to do here. Enjoy spouting nonsense on your own.

If it's the latter, I've fed you all the information you need in a condensed format. Don't believe me? No problem. Do some research and then tell me how feasible you think it is.

Either way, I'm done.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 8, 2016)

That new Kirby game looks cute as fuck.

NX version when


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You think servers doing any sort of nominal work on their end for server-bound games is a new thing and has any bearing on the concept of cloud computation


Twist it however you want, but you said and I quote, "No console is going to "leverage the power of the cloud", and I gave you an example that directly proves that statement wrong via crack down. 

With the rest of this boiling down to you proactively attacking a straw man or not understanding that video game streaming has already been accomplished in both Geforce Now and Playstation Now formats, i'm not sure which.


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> That new Kirby game looks cute as fuck.
> 
> NX version when



Launch title for NX.  

Probably. 

Maybe. 

Hopefully.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2016)

People want the NX to be the next portstation. Dayum, I guess companies do know what we want.


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2016)

kurisu said:


> People want the NX to be the next portstation. Dayum, I guess companies do know what we want.



I want NX to have a strong launch lineup.  If a port helps in that regard then I'm fine with it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wow



I can't believe there are people in that thread actually thinking that thing is the NX controller


----------



## Enclave (Mar 17, 2016)

The vast majority of them are certain it's fake.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]o5a66Dm_70w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2016)

I am back and WELP!!



SO YEAH

It is a very legit source on GAF...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry guys but double post


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2016)

Just give it handles, it'll be okay-ish.

EDIT:

Something like this


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Reyes (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2016)

Still no handles


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 23, 2016)

Where are the buttons lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]2BiwQcR5l3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Where are the buttons lol


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 23, 2016)

Reyes said:


>



There's also this one.



and this one.




This one is obviously an edit.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't like these at all to be perfectly honest.

Why would I want my hands covering up part of the screen? And why would I want a touchpad rather than physical buttons under any circumstances?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 23, 2016)

^ I don't like it either, physical buttons for life.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2016)

Really dislike this concept but I'm willing to give Nintendo a chance to show how this will work provided that this will be the controller.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2016)

Nintendo is fucking up again.

Nintendo's biggest problem is not realising that a controller evolved to perform a specific function. You wouldn't want a hand to be a sword and you wouldn't want a wheel to be square shaped.

You need to be able to input a certain amount of commands. You need to be able to have an awareness of the pad through physical contact. The controller needs to be comfortable. 

Don't know what the fuck they're playing at but it will be interesting to watch them crash and burn.


----------



## Monna (Mar 24, 2016)

This is looks terrible.

Touch screens in general are pretty bad. I wont use my 3DS, DS, or Wii U gamepad touch screen function without the stylus. This new NX controller looks like it wants to replace buttons with the touch screen function, meaning thumbs all over the screen. Maybe I'm old fashioned, as I dislike touch phones as well, but this is not okay with me.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2016)

Kind of soon for a new console hm?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 24, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> Really dislike this concept but I'm willing to give Nintendo a chance to show how this will work provided that this will be the controller.



The idea might be that they intend to give current gen console-level graphics on a portable device.  Given their experience with the 3DS compared to, say, Sony and the Playstation, I think that Nintendo may succeed in this endeavour.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 24, 2016)

Nintendo will start this touch sensitive controllers and the other two will follow suit 

hopefully this is not the route they'll take. if it is, then i hope it fails so that they wont ever think of doing something like this again


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Kind of soon for a new console hm?



Wii U failed hard so they are abandoning it and moving to a new console.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 24, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I don't like these at all to be perfectly honest.
> 
> Why would I want my hands covering up part of the screen? And why would I want a touchpad rather than physical buttons under any circumstances?


Covering parts of the screen with your thumbs isn't really an issue if the parts would be outside of a normal screen anyway. But the screen on the controller doesn't look very wide...


----------



## Monna (Mar 24, 2016)

For the current gen, Nintendo already had me with the Wii U.

I wont be throwing money away on their NX.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 24, 2016)

It looks horrible, I like they want to keep the wiiu pad thing, but just make Wii U pad for the nx. The pad had to be my favorite innovation from this generation and something that should be kept around.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2016)

>A/B/X/Y buttons aren't physical

Eh...

I mean on the upside it will let devs make their own custom layouts/button skins. But I'm not big on touchscreen buttons that'll need to like vibrate every time you touch them. I suppose the alternative to vibrating to tell you that you hit the button is to just make the buttons have such a large zone to tap that tapping in a general direction will do the trick, that way you don't have to hunt for tiny touchscreen buttons when you're playing Bayonetta 3.

Still, hope the leak isn't real. Or if it is I really hope they rethink the whole buttons thing. Like I've got nothing against Nintendo (aside from amiibos being worse than hitler), but I just think that touchscreen buttons are one hangup I don't think I'd be able to get over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Enclave (Mar 24, 2016)

Knew it.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank god for that


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2016)

I knew it was fake.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2016)

So the dumb fake looking this was fake, huh?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2016)

lol @ people backtracking.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 25, 2016)

Ah, video game drama. We are a weird species indeed.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]z_B65J86D_8[/YOUTUBE]

New player in the faking game. 3D printers.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 25, 2016)

Ah, I kinda liked the design and some of the poster's mockups on it.

The real controller better be at least as cool looking as the fakes were.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2016)

Great fake, sure did get quite a few people talking.


----------



## Frieza (Apr 11, 2016)

Wish Nintendo would spill the beans. I am tired of seeing speculation.


----------



## DavyChan (Apr 20, 2016)

Dude.. I was 100% sure they were gonna announce it in a direct this month... I'm sure they're gonna do it before e3... Guess we have to wait till May. -.-


----------



## Naruto (Apr 20, 2016)

Have I missed a direct or something? They could still do it.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2016)

Reveal will more than likely be at E3 or perhaps at some event for the investors.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2016)

PS4 Neo > NX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reyes (Apr 27, 2016)

NX will be launched in March 2017 Globally


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2016)

What about at the ISS?


----------



## Stein (Apr 27, 2016)

Goddamn it I only bought a Wii U for Zelda.
Now it's coming out on NX at the same time.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 27, 2016)

Also no NX at e3...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 27, 2016)

Also no NX at E3. I won't buy a console I know nothing about


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2016)

Nintendo has their own ways of showing off hardware and games.

But yeah, they'd need to provide some serious incentives to buy that thing.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2016)

Welp.  There goes one exciting subject to talk about at E3.  Sure, Nintendo can have a Direct later but at E3 it would have been amazing.  While I like that they will be talking about the new Zelda, they better have more to make up for the lack of NX.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 27, 2016)

So what's to wait on Wii U now ? By revealing that Zelda is not a Wii U exclusive. Nintendo basically admitted that the Wii U is officially finished. ( They said the NX is not a replacement for the Wii U, so it comes as a surprise to me. )
I don't think they'll sell a lot of Wii U this year. I think they're betting too much on the NX hype, which we know nothing about.


----------



## Milliardo (Apr 27, 2016)

Basically fuck the Wii U.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2016)

Nintendo should have done the smart thing and release Zelda Wii U on the Wii U first and then release it on the NX as a launch title. Nintendrones are a bunch of dummies and will double or even triple dip when it come to Zelda games. A lot of triple dipped with Twilight Princess after all.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2016)

Well let's hope nintendo learns from their mistakes with the wii u.

Another underpowered console with crappy support is just the final nail in the coffin.

Still can't get over how much damage the controller did to the console.

Hell they still can't get two of them to work on the console.  Damn that controller was such a poorly executed idea.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> So what's to wait on Wii U now ? By revealing that Zelda is not a Wii U exclusive. Nintendo basically admitted that the Wii U is officially finished. ( *They said the NX is not a replacement for the Wii U*, so it comes as a surprise to me. )
> I don't think they'll sell a lot of Wii U this year. I think they're betting too much on the NX hype, which we know nothing about.



Excuse me...?
Then what the heck is it supposed to be?!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Excuse me...?
> Then what the heck is it supposed to be?!



Don't ask me, I'm as clueless as you are.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 28, 2016)

Well, they aren't going to come out and say it IS a replacement for Wii U or people will stop buying Wii U's. But it probably is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2016)

can WiiU work as a doorstopper at least ?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Don't ask me, I'm as clueless as you are.



I wanna get off this wild ride. 



God Movement said:


> Well, they aren't going to come out and say it IS a replacement for Wii U or people will stop buying Wii U's. But it probably is.



Would they emphasize it though? I don't recall any other instance where a company would go "No, no, this console isn't gonna *replace* this one, it's an... alternative!" They must be really afraid that the WiiU version of Zelda won't sell if they're going out of their way to deny that it's next in the line of consoles.



Weiss said:


> can WiiU work as a doorstopper at least ?



Too smooth and light. Sorry.
You're stuck with it as a very inconvenient paperweight.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2016)

Yet Kimishima also said they are going to stop making the Wii u in 2018, so it's obviously getting replaced.

Kind of hilarious that it has literally fucking nothing coming out this year except for Paper Mario.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2016)

It is a bit amusing to see how badly Nintendo dropped the ball on the Wii U.  Hope that Nintendo had a better plan this time around.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

I feel sorry for all the people who bought the thing. Nintendo hold this L.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2016)

No need. I play the thing about every day, so I'm cool.
Though, I am pouring a 40 out for Stair Fax and Metroid fans. Apparently the former's new game isn't that great from what I hear and the latter... well....


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2016)

Worse is that sales-wise Star Fox is dead in the water in Japan.

It sold like 25,000 copies in its first week.


----------



## Canute87 (May 1, 2016)

was star fox ever popular in japan?


So apparently the controls are crap.

Is it bad control decision or is it the two screen thing?


----------



## James (May 3, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> was star fox ever popular in japan?
> 
> 
> So apparently the controls are crap.
> ...


 
The gamexplain YouTube channel had a great review going on about how it's more that the controls have a learning curve that not everyone is willing to overcome, but when you do the game plays great.

Sounds like the typical Wii problem that games like skyward sword had I think.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2016)

James said:


> The gamexplain YouTube channel had a great review going on about how it's more that the controls have a learning curve that not everyone is willing to overcome, but when you do the game plays great.
> 
> Sounds like the typical Wii problem that games like skyward sword had I think.



Ah, the W101 problem. There's something to be said about pick-up-and-play stuff yeah, but I do wish that sometimes we could take the time to find our way around games' eccentricities before downing on them too much. I've come across many a game that kinda demanded you follow their rules before you're allowed to have fun. Dark Souls, Lost World, The aforemention W101, every single fighting game save Smash and Tekken, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2016)

Nintendo just announced they aren't even having a direct this year at E3 holy fuck.

So they are literally just going to have a livestream of Zelda and think that's enough? Oh wait, I forgot all those exciting videos of Japanese men in white rooms laughing that will be interspersed like shit sprinkles on this crap sundae.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2016)

Welp, there goes that thing I said in the other thread right out the window.
I wonder if they're just gonna stop doing E3 altogether soon. They've been distancing themselves for a while now, but I never thought they would just plain not do anything for it.

Maybe they've got nothing else except Zelda to show?


----------



## Canute87 (May 7, 2016)

They currently have nothing which isn't really a surprise at this point it's rather sad if people think they do. It  Seems all efforts are going into the new console  which at this point should be the focus especially when it comes to content which nintendo and their close people are going to push for launch and sometime in between.

Whatever fans remain at this point is sure to decrease even further  if they make the same mistakes as they did with the wii u.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 7, 2016)

James said:


> The gamexplain YouTube channel had a great review going on about how it's more that the controls have a learning curve that not everyone is willing to overcome, but when you do the game plays great.
> 
> Sounds like the typical Wii problem that games like skyward sword had I think.



It took me only a few minutes to get used to the control scheme for Star Fox Zero.  I think that most people are more used to "press button, use directional stick", rather than having motion control that allows hyper-precision and near 180 degree aiming that you could never get with just stick controls.

Give Nintendo credit for actually being innovative with their controllers, rather than essentially keeping the same controller through *four generations.  *Nintendo Consoles actually undergo change through the generations; Play Station only upgrades the graphics and CPU power.


----------



## Canute87 (May 7, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> It took me only a few minutes to get used to the control scheme for Star Fox Zero.  I think that most people are more used to "press button, use directional stick", rather than having motion control that allows hyper-precision and near 180 degree aiming that you could never get with just stick controls.
> 
> Give Nintendo credit for actually being innovative with their controllers, rather than essentially keeping the same controller through *four generations.  *Nintendo Consoles actually undergo change through the generations; Play Station only upgrades the graphics and CPU power.



It's not really innovative when it's more of a problem than the traditional controls.  Nintendo was suppose to simplify controls not create a learning curve in every game that requires the use of it.

The pick up and play scheme in nintendo games essentially dies with this controller.

Nintendo deserves credit for trying new things I agree with every time, but to sacrifice power and graphics for that is suicide,  Nintendo just has nine lives in this case.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 7, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> It's not really innovative when it's more of a problem than the traditional controls.  Nintendo was suppose to simplify controls not create a learning curve in every game that requires the use of it.
> 
> The pick up and play scheme in nintendo games essentially dies with this controller.
> 
> Nintendo deserves credit for trying new things I agree with every time, but to sacrifice power and graphics for that is suicide,  Nintendo just has nine lives in this case.



It was never a problem for me, and that is why I made the comment. 

The pick up and play style doesn't "die" with the Nintendo Wii U controller; in fact, I would say that particular mind-set is the problem.  Those people don't want to master the new controls, so they default to complaining that "it isn't the classic controller" and all that jazz.  

In all honesty, the use of the game pad with Star Fox Zero does not possess the difficulty that so many people try to attribute to it.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> It's not really innovative when it's more of a problem than the traditional controls.  Nintendo was suppose to simplify controls not *create a learning curve in every game that requires the use of it*.



Not to defend it too much since I'm no fan of the gyroscope being a _main_ _means_ of control rather than an addition to it, but wouldn't the learning curve be much less of a problem if gamers weren't so collectively stubborn in using it? The concept isn't really hard or anything, just awkward: find relative position, aim, shoot. But whenever an alternate means of movement was made available in the options, we're quick to take it because it's what we're use to.

From my understanding, that option is nowhere to be found in Zero - and that sucks since lack of options is never a good thing - but to play devil's advocate, it's not like we _weren't_ given near 4 years to get good at it and _make_ it feel natural.


----------



## Canute87 (May 7, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Not to defend it too much since I'm no fan of the gyroscope being a _main_ _means_ of control rather than an addition to it, but wouldn't the learning curve be much less of a problem if gamers weren't so collectively stubborn in using it? The concept isn't really hard or anything, just awkward: find relative position, aim, shoot. But whenever an alternate means of movement was made available in the options, we're quick to take it because it's what we're use to.



When a problem is collective you have to address it, otherwise it's just going to be ignored. Why should gamers be forced to adjust when they have options?  You see when you are in distant third you don't have the luxury of making your own rules and expect people to follow just like that. 



> From my understanding, that option is nowhere to be found in Zero - and that sucks since lack of options is never a good thing - but to play devil's advocate, it's not like we _weren't_ given near 4 years to get good at it and _make_ it feel natural.



4 years playing what?


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> When a problem is collective you have to address it, otherwise it's just going to be ignored. Why should gamers be forced to adjust when they have options?  You see when you are in distant third you don't have the luxury of making your own rules and expect people to follow just like that.



Meh, see my comment near the top of the page. Adapting to a gameplay style has been a part of playing video games for years now. I completely understand the idea of not wanting to be metaphorically committed to metaphorical Simon Belmont's shitty jump anymore in order to enjoy metaphorical Castlevania. That said, if that very lack of give is at the heart of a gamer's dislike of a game, at what point is it the game's fault anymore, y'know?





> 4 years playing what?



ZombieU and Splatoon to name a couple. There are probably a few more examples that I can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Monna (May 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Ah, the W101 problem. There's something to be said about pick-up-and-play stuff yeah, but I do wish that sometimes we could take the time to find our way around games' eccentricities before downing on them too much. I've come across many a game that kinda demanded you follow their rules before you're allowed to have fun. Dark Souls, Lost World, The aforemention W101, every single fighting game save Smash and Tekken, etc.


There is also Rodea the Sky Soldier (Wii version) that falls under that category. Fantastic game, however the controls are so far removed from what one would normally expect from a game that many people slammed it because of this. In my opinion, Rodea put the Wii remote to better use than any other Wii game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2016)

W101 is more about choosing the better controls than getting used to the shitty ones. Like I never even bothered with the stylus. I dunno about Starfox, but I'll be sure to find out years from now. because really the game is low on my wishlist that maybe I'll buy it for my kids one day.


Also, Splatoon *CAN* be played with a pro controller or GC controller. Sure there'd be no gyroscope but you can turn that shit off anyways. But lelno Nintendo, we have all these controller options available but you'll get stuck using just the one. The big ass one. That (more or less) flopped.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2016)

I'm lost.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Nintendo are just playing mental gymnastics with themselves. I'm 40% sure even they don't know what's going on. Remember that "all about U" stuff? Yeah.


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm lost.



There's nothing to be lost about.  They just don't want to kill their own console like that so that's the bullshit they have to tell people.

But I think it's delusional that people don't realise that the wii u is dead.

And so will the NX if people see the same exact thing which is so easy to highlight. They are already fucking up their marketing for the new console but games do speak or itself which nintendo can't really supply in a timely manner either.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (May 23, 2016)

The only thing that'll make me buy the NX is if it has backwards compatibility with the Wii U, so I can sell my Wii U and Gamecube for an NX and a Wii respectably. If not, then I'm not buying it.


----------



## Canute87 (May 24, 2016)

Well there was the whole non disc based format and them being adamant it's not a console replacement.

It's rather funny that backwards compatibility will be your deciding factor,  Wii U has like what?  10 good games; 11 when zelda comes out.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Wii U has like what? 10 good games; 11 when zelda comes out.



Which is more than likely going to bee on the NX so it shouldn't even count.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Well there was the whole non disc based format and them being adamant it's not a console replacement.
> 
> It's rather funny that backwards compatibility will be your deciding factor,  Wii U has like what?  10 good games; 11 when zelda comes out.



Pretty sure he meant BC for the Wii and GC as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2016)

Failtendo


----------



## Canute87 (May 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Pretty sure he meant BC for the Wii and GC as well.



I guess just like the PS4 with no backward compatible yet is breaking records.

The importance of backwards compatibility has considerably decreased though I never saw it being that important in the first place.

Worse given the fact that it's nintendo with terrible third party support.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> I guess just like the PS4 with no backward compatible yet is breaking records.
> 
> The importance of backwards compatibility has considerably decreased though I never saw it being that important in the first place.
> 
> Worse given the fact that it's nintendo with terrible third party support.



That's not his point but okay. 

BC isn't really important for the casual public that's true, but it's a very nice bonus for those that want it. Like if My PS4 was BC it would have saved me a lot of trouble with cables, space, and just overall convenience.


----------



## Canute87 (May 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's not his point but okay.
> 
> BC isn't really important for the casual public that's true, but it's a very nice bonus for those that want it.


I guess I'll have to wait until he/she replies then if that's not the point.

PS4 is not the casual public. I make the point once again it's breaking records.

3DS also had backwards compatibility and it did nothing for it's sales, people taking paycuts and shit and it was the "current software" that got them out of that rut and propelled them back into their stride.

PS2 sales were the result of it's games not the PS1's.

Fact of the matter is the percentage of people who treat that as important is significantly small. Not worth the extra cost of it.  Backwards compatibility doesn't help that much and it worse it's going to help nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> I guess I'll have to wait until he/she replies then if that's not the point.
> 
> PS4 is not the casual public. I make the point once again it's breaking records.
> 
> ...



Keep telling you I/he never said BC = sales  

It's not the point. 

Pretty sure @ was talking about his personal view. 


PS4 *IS* the casual public. It's the go to console for sports, shooters, and mainstream games. Casual public grew, it's not about fun gimmicks anymore. Just look at Conan's Clueless Gamer thing, general gaming is the mainstream thing now. 

 >BC isn't really important for the casual public that's true, but it's a very nice bonus for those that want it.

Pretty much what I said. It's a nice bonus, never said anything about being super important or groundbreaking feature. You're better than this Canute.


----------



## Canute87 (May 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *Keep telling you I/he never said BC = sales*
> 
> It's not the point.
> 
> ...



If His BC preference affects hm/her  *purchasing *the console then.................

You and me clearly have a different viewpoint on what casual means.

Casual is wii sports, bowling, cooking mama, exercise games and all that bullshit.  You show me 3 casual games that have sold well on that console.(PS4)

I don't view mainstream media as casual it's completely different,* mainstream *kicked in with the PS2 era when majority of people stopped viewing consoles as simply kid's toys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> If His BC preference affects hm/her  *purchasing *a console then.................



then what? I bought the WiiU for Bayonetta alone. Same with the PS3 for DMC4. People buy stuff for different reasons. Like yeah, I still play the WiiU(Planning to replay many Wii games I missed out on) and if the NX has BC and the added bonus of new games then that's a justifiable purchase for me. But it's a personal opinion regardless. So I don't see the point in arguing with it.

Like many peeps that bought the PS4 were 360 players, surely it would have been a great bonus had it been BC since they missed out on great PS3 games. But they're kinda fixing that with remasters and whatnot.



> You and me clearly have a different viewpoint on what casual means.
> 
> Casual is wii sports, bowling, cooking mama, exercise games and all that bullshit.  You show me 3 casual games that have sold well on that console.(PS4)



I'm telling you the casual market grew. Sports game are for the casual crowd. Many people only play FIFA or NFL or Madden. Same with shooters like COD. Your dubbing of a "casual game" is too specific. Like you're only listing sim games with gimmicks. That shit is not exclusive to casual games nor are casual games specific to that type of shit.




> I don't view mainstream media as casual it's completely different,* mainstream *kicked in with the PS2 era when majority of people stopped viewing consoles as simply kid's toys.



W-what? PS2 didn't have something like COD where it's the epitome of mainstream nowadays. Sports games like FIFA didn't have the casual-attracting pay2win/pick up and play features like FIFA does now. Companies didn't focus on mass appeal like they do now. Making high-ceiling games more accessible like Street Fighter.

EA makes more than 600 million dollars a year from FUT(Fifa Ultimate Team) alone. If you don't think that the  majority of that comes from casual gamers, then you're coming off as very naive. Obviously this is shared from PC/PS4/Xbone, but a huge chunk of that comes from the PS4's install base.


----------



## O-ushi (Jul 26, 2016)

""

Some news came out that the NX is portable hybrid console and cartridge based at that. Its going to be powered by "Nvidia Tegra" Technology. How powerful are these chips?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Jesus Nintendo


----------



## Shirker (Jul 27, 2016)

Got no idea what to make of that, partly because I can't imagine what a portable console like that would look (the line between too big and too small for something like that is razor thin) and partly because it's still just rumors and conjecture.

What the heck is this thing?


----------



## O-ushi (Jul 27, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Got no idea what to make of that, partly because I can't imagine what a portable console like that would look (the line between too big and too small for something like that is razor thin) and partly because it's still just rumors and conjecture.
> 
> What the heck is this thing?



Anyone remember this picture?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2016)

Really not feeling this shit. Could be wrong tho. Depends on the library I guess.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't care as long as it doesn't do the same damage to the console as the wii u controller did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2016)

^^Damage to consoles? 

It only damaged Nintendo I think, and this coming from a guy that only touched it for Splatoon I think it was the least of WiiU's problems. I still maintain that the WiiU should have shipped with the Pro Controller. Apart from the triggers it's 3248239058249085349 times better than the Game Pad.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2016)

I kinda like this design a lot more than the one we have.


----------



## Monna (Jul 31, 2016)

What is Nintendo going to do once the NX sells more poorly than the Wii U


----------



## Monna (Aug 1, 2016)

Jane said:


> What is Nintendo going to do once the NX sells more poorly than the Wii U


This is a legit question because it will happen. I'm concerned about the future of Nintendo's properties.


----------



## O-ushi (Aug 2, 2016)

NX is also a successor to the 3DS right? In that sense it should sell way more than Wii U. Nintendo IPs like Mario RPG series or the core Pokemon games have mainly been exclusive to portable systems, on the NX we have the option to play those games on the go and on the TV with better graphics. 3DS does have its share of 3rd party games or franchise spin-offs as well that could be brought over to the NX as exclusives like Bravely Default.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

O-ushi said:


> NX is also a successor to the 3DS right? In that sense it should sell way more than Wii U. Nintendo IPs like Mario RPG series or the core Pokemon games have mainly been exclusive to portable systems, on the NX we have the option to play those games on the go and on the TV with better graphics. 3DS does have its share of 3rd party games or franchise spin-offs as well that could be brought over to the NX as exclusives like Bravely Default.



Or they could just add Backwards Compatibly. Not just for the 3DS, but the WiiU as well. That's like a seriously solid library from the get go.


----------



## O-ushi (Aug 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Or they could just add Backwards Compatibly. Not just for the 3DS, but the WiiU as well. That's like a seriously solid library from the get go.



Its the PS4/PS3 situation. Hardware is too different for backward compatibility with Wii U, its why we are hearing rumours of NX getting ports of Wii U games alongside Zelda. NX is also ditching the CD Drive for cartridges, so with the weaker 3DS maybe the hardware could be emulated on the NX somehow? but when used as a portable the NX at the moment is rumored to have one screen when playing on the go. Might be a little awkward.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Honestly i would just be annoyed if the console wasn't as powerful as the PS4.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2016)

Prepare to be annoyed.

I don't pretend to know much about hardware, but I just can't see them fitting something with that huge an amount of graphical power on something that's supposed to be part portable. I'd be super impressed if it were slightly above WiiU's visuals to be honest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

O-ushi said:


> Its the PS4/PS3 situation. Hardware is too different for backward compatibility with Wii U, its why we are hearing rumours of NX getting ports of Wii U games alongside Zelda. NX is also ditching the CD Drive for cartridges, so with the weaker 3DS maybe the hardware could be emulated on the NX somehow? but when used as a portable the NX at the moment is rumored to have one screen when playing on the go. Might be a little awkward.



Two screens can still be emulated on one screen though. It has to be if the 3DS will ever be included in VC in the coming years. I see your point about the WiiU. In that case, I hope they port gems like Bayonetta and W101 as well. I would say Splatoon, but we all know Spla2oon is happening. 



Shirker said:


> Prepare to be annoyed.
> 
> I don't pretend to know much about hardware, but I just can't see them fitting something with that huge an amount of graphical power on something that's supposed to be part portable. I'd be super impressed if it were slightly above WiiU's visuals to be honest.



If this fails, Nintendo might finally go that route. I can't see them affording 3 shitty gens in a row.


----------



## O-ushi (Aug 2, 2016)

As a home console not being on the same level as PS4 is gonna disappoint people, but as a portable system its very appealing to me. Its funny really, Nintendo calls the NX a hybrid console, but seriously a "Portable System that you can play on your tv?" Give my PSP an external controller and its the same concept. In a way Nintendo with NX has sort of semi left the home console scene and ironically providing us with what could be the most powerful handheld yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Prepare to be annoyed.
> 
> I don't pretend to know much about hardware, but I just can't see them fitting something with that huge an amount of graphical power on something that's supposed to be part portable. I'd be super impressed if it were slightly above WiiU's visuals to be honest.



 Look how small the gamecube was compared to the Xbox. 

They managed to let the wii u consume  less energy than the wii despite being a far more powerful console. If it's nintendo it can definitely be done

I'm not doubting their capabilities,  but simply their decisions.


----------



## Monna (Aug 4, 2016)

O-ushi said:


> NX is also a successor to the 3DS right? In that sense it should sell way more than Wii U. Nintendo IPs like Mario RPG series or the core Pokemon games have mainly been exclusive to portable systems, on the NX we have the option to play those games on the go and on the TV with better graphics. 3DS does have its share of 3rd party games or franchise spin-offs as well that could be brought over to the NX as exclusives like Bravely Default.


The ONLY thing that could save the NX from selling worse than the Wii U is if the next set of core Pokemon is released on it. If not they are fucked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2016)

I wonder if we'll get Sun and Moon ports.


----------



## Monna (Aug 4, 2016)

I just want Pokemon Z


----------



## Monna (Aug 4, 2016)

Next year is Kirby's 25 anniversary. If NX has the 25th anniversary Kirby game, I will buy it.

I'm hoping for Air Ride 2.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2016)

Rip nintendo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Aug 4, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Rip nintendo


Hopefully sooner rather than later. Let's bury this tragedy with the NX.

After all the awful decisions they have made, Nintendo long deserves a hard crash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am a fan of Jane new avatar lol..

anyway in the new rumor EA is not supporting this new console... that is fine with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Aug 4, 2016)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am a fan of Jane new avatar lol.


It has the builds for a fantastic filter. Hopefully after seeing my avatar less people will take the garbage sewage shit that i spew seriously.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Aug 4, 2016)

Expecting Nintendo to market this thing more as a handheld that can plug in the TV rather than it being a console that can be played on the go. They probably realised even if the made a console comparable to the revamped Xbox 1 and ps4 that it would more than likely still get outsold. The real question is will the wiiu be there last traditional console?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2016)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> Expecting Nintendo to market this thing more as a handheld that can plug in the TV rather than it being a console that can be played on the go. They probably realised even if the made a console comparable to the revamped Xbox 1 and ps4 that it would more than likely still get outsold. *The real question is will the wiiu be there last traditional console?*



Handheld with TV experience makes more sense than to market this as a direct competitor to Xbone and PS4. That highlight alone could hype people into buying it for Pokemon, Fire Emblem, etc.. 

As for the bolded; this will likely be a "see how it does" scenario. If it does well, then home consoles could be a thing for the past for Nintendo, at least until the VR craze really takes over(like 10 years from now). If it doesn't do well, they can easily release a new console for 2018-19.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Aug 21, 2016)

If the NX fails, so will Nintendo and even console gaming as we know it.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 28, 2016)

It's kind of sad that there's virtually no information about this console and it's coming out in the next 8 months or so.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Aug 28, 2016)

Naruto said:


> It's kind of sad that there's virtually no information about this console and it's coming out in the next 8 months or so.


I find it strange we haven't had a major leak yet.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2016)

Nintendo is just doing a great job of keeping everything secret at the moment.  I imagine that we'll see a big leak closer to the reveal of the NX.

But yeah...Nintendo should be talking about it already.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yoshioka Seijuro said:


> If the NX fails, so will Nintendo and even console gaming as we know it.



They have long since lost their importance in console gaming. Despite all the bullshit i see the other big companies coming out with,  micotransactions, episodic releases and drm crap, despite all these things not existing on a nintento platform to my knowledge, the console's popularity has still diminished.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

Dream said:


> Nintendo is just doing a great job of keeping everything secret at the moment.  I imagine that we'll see a big leak closer to the reveal of the NX.
> 
> But yeah...Nintendo should be talking about it already.



6 months. 

My hype is deflated as it is tbh.


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2016)

I was never really hyped for the NX.  Wii U was the last Nintendo console I was ever going to be hyped for.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2016)

NX wont be focusing on the console wars. Nintendo is going head on against iOS.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> 6 months.
> 
> My hype is deflated as it is tbh.





Dream said:


> I was never really hyped for the NX.  Wii U was the last Nintendo console I was ever going to be hyped for.



Same honestly. Can't be hyped for a device we're being kept completely in the dark about.

Which is not to say I'm not curious, because hey, who doesn't love a shiny new thing? But otherwise, "Nintendo NX" is just a name that doesn't mean anything at the moment.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 1, 2016)

Naruto said:


> It's kind of sad that there's virtually no information about this console and it's coming out in the next 8 months or so.



Nintendo has actually historically released information about their systems a lot later. Wii u was announced a few months before release.



Onewhosbeenaround said:


> I find it strange we haven't had a major leak yet.



We've had a BUNCH of leaks if you follow the NX well.



Dream said:


> Nintendo is just doing a great job of keeping everything secret at the moment.  I imagine that we'll see a big leak closer to the reveal of the NX.
> 
> But yeah...Nintendo should be talking about it already.



The NX is supposed to be announced next month. You didn't know this?



TerminaTHOR said:


> NX wont be focusing on the console wars. Nintendo is going head on against iOS.



That's the dumbest idea ever. They will not win. They will put more support for ios however. They aren't going to compete with it. Everyone has a phone. They will never successfully do that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2016)

Let's be honest, Nintendo's hardware has been shit for a while now. They really dont stand a chance against the other big 2. As for software, they are doing somewhat good but not more than enough to keep gamers from buying their consoles. NX is a hybrid handheld but who we are kidding? Its just a 3DS with a larger screen and it will definitely compete with mobile gaming especially iOS. They would probably introduce a 128gb version and it will also function like a smartphone. Play videos, mp3s, take pics, free chat and a functioning web browser and of course backwards compatibility with 3DS too.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow, that was a... surprisingly coherent thought, Thor....


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> NX is a hybrid handheld but who we are kidding? Its just a 3DS with a larger screen and it will definitely compete with mobile gaming especially iOS.



Unless it supports 4G and SIM cards and the most popular bands for cellphone carriers, it isn't competing with mobile gaming.

Mobile gaming exists not because it's good, but because of platform diffusion. Android is only 7 years old and has, by far, the highest market share: 54% of all devices (smartphones, desktop pcs, you name it) run Android.

There is no competing with mobile gaming unless you're also in the business of selling phones. People don't buy phones for gaming, and so the people who are gaming on their phones aren't going to look at the NX at all.



TerminaTHOR said:


> They would probably introduce a 128gb version and it will also function like a smartphone. Play videos, mp3s, take pics, free chat and a functioning web browser and of course backwards compatibility with 3DS too.



I commend you for having the foresight to imagine that it would literally have to be a phone to be targeting the same audience, but I simply don't see how this is possible.

A phone is only marketable for as long as it holds a certain form factor. 5 inches is as far as it goes before it's considered a "phablet", the kind of device that sells an insignificant amount of units because most people don't want something that is uncomfortable to hold with one hand, or doesn't fit in their pocket. And keep in mind 5 inches is already big for a phone. With that kind of real estate, you're looking at maybe 4.5 inches worth of screen and 0.25 inches on either side for ergonomic physical buttons for gaming. That's just not feasible. Which means it's exclusively a touch screen device. Which means it's no longer a handheld console, it's just a phone.

Now lets assume, then, that maybe Nintendo is making their own proprietary cellphone which doubles as a screen that you can dock onto a comfortable gamepad for the home console component. You have a new set of problems: the phone itself is an expensive fucking screen that adds nothing appealing when you're out of the house that thousands of other phones don't already do. And nothing to the couch experience that existing hardware doesn't already provide. The question, then, becomes "why bother?".

You need but look at the Vita for a 3G capable console that failed miserably. Even if you argue it failed because it doesn't have an appealing library and memory cards cost too much (you'd be right), the people who do own one don't use it as a phone replacement. It's enormous. Even the PSP, the best compromise I can think of in terms of size and ergonomic gamepad, is still not something you'd hold up to your ear.

Either it's comfortable and affordable to play real games in, or it's comfortable and affordable to make calls in.

Mobile gaming exists and thrives because the devices themselves are appealing to an extremely large demographic_. _The standards gaming enthusiasts demand are in direct conflict with what makes phones popular to normal people.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Unless it supports 4G and SIM cards and the most popular bands for cellphone carriers, it isn't competing with mobile gaming.
> 
> Mobile gaming exists not because it's good, but because of platform diffusion. Android is only 7 years old and has, by far, the highest market share: 54% of all devices (smartphones, desktop pcs, you name it) run Android.
> 
> ...



Even if you could use 4G and SIM Cards on it, who would use their Sim Cards on a console anyway ? It's not a phone. The uses are pretty limited.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Even if you could use 4G and SIM Cards on it, who would use their Sim Cards on a console anyway ? It's not a phone. The uses are pretty limited.



I don't think you read that post.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I don't think you read that post.



Not entierely, I admit. But anyway, I still think trying to compete with mobile gaming is suicide right now.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Not entierely, I admit. But anyway, I still think trying to compete with mobile gaming is suicide right now.



Yes, I agree. It's sort of the entire point.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2016)

Thats what Nintendo is known for. Taking huge risks and then failing. What can we do, its not up to us they will still release their new console and we will bash them for it lol.

Nintendophone sounds appealing.  it doesnt need physical buttons nor analogs when it has a touchscreen that it is more capable than the rest of its competition. Im sure Nintendo can add more gimmicks to it.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2016)

Taking huge risks?  The Wii was probably the biggest risk they took and it succeeded beyond anyone's expectations.  The Wii U wasn't really a big risk, it was pretty damn conservative but Nintendo just dropped the ball there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## DavyChan (Sep 8, 2016)

lol, probably because the NX hasn't even been announced. lol.

It's funny seeing all these responses come from people who primarily play playstation and xbox. I only play nintendo consoles and have been keeping up with the nx since it surfaced online like a year ago. I know way more about this. So for those saying this is supposed to be like a phone, lol. If that was the case they would have just dumped all their games onto ios like they are doing now. That's because the nx is still a full system.

 If you knew anything about the system you'd know it was rumored to be amazing spec wise. Developers of games with the nx dev kits were saying it was really powerful. It's supposedly more powerful than the ps4 and the xbox. This isn't farfetched either. The gamecube was the most powerful system of it's generation. One of the main things holding the wii and wii u back was it's backwards compatibility. The new system probably won't have that (hopefully).


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2016)

Nintendo isnt known for providing 'amazing' tech spec wise to their consoles


----------



## Naruto (Sep 9, 2016)

DavyChan said:


> I know way more about this.



Please share, then.

I check the Nintendo sub every other day, I'd be surprised if something came to light without them making a thread about it.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't... I don't think he... can right now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2016)

If Nintendo is going iOS then they might as well go PC too. But please never 1st party for MS or Sony. NEVER...


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If Nintendo is going iOS then they might as well go PC too. But please never 1st party for MS or Sony. NEVER...



I remember Nintendo saying Mario would NEVER be released outside of Nintendo hardware Kappa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I remember Nintendo saying Mario would NEVER be released outside of Nintendo hardware Kappa



I don't think Mario Run will do as well as Pokemon Go. Could be wrong though. Go was something different and trendy as shit. There are already a ton of Run games on mobile. But I think Nintendo is doing this to get people hooked for the main games, I just think they're overestimating that demographic hard. Aren't people like already sick of Go?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I remember Nintendo saying Mario would NEVER be released outside of Nintendo hardware Kappa



Such is the life of a post-Iwata world.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 11, 2016)

Iwata will be sorely missed, but I don't think branching out to other platforms is a bad thing. At least for us consumers it isn't.

If I could play Nintendo games without having to buy a new console every few years that would make me very happy. Particularly after the Wii U and how it's being abandoned. I get why they're doing it, of course, but it doesn't make my butt any less hurt.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nintendo would kill in the PC market and every other market in between not only because of quality but their optimisation would be good  IMO.  Not needing this crazy amount of specs and power to play their games would instantly make them popular against low end users and enthusiasts alike.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

It's happening


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2016)

amiibo announcements like that one gafer said?


----------



## Krory (Sep 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2016)

There is some truth to that but, damn.


----------



## Zorp (Sep 25, 2016)

From what I read, Nintendo announced the Wii 6 months before it hit the market.  Seeing as how the March 2017 NX release date is 6 months away, I'm expecting an announcement any day now.  Not that the past dictates how they will market products in the future but, seeing as how well the Wii sold, they might want to consider taking a note out of the Wii release playbook.  Any day now, Nintendo...any day now...


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 25, 2016)

6 months with the Wii name or Nintendo Revolution?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2016)

NX is a handheld designed to battle iOS and Android 

You heard it here first

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> NX is a handheld designed to battle iOS and Android
> 
> You heard it here first



*sigh*

There is no competing with the phone market. Gaming on Android/iOS is profitable because of massive platform diffusion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2016)

Naruto said:


> *sigh*
> 
> There is no competing with the phone market. Gaming on Android/iOS is profitable because of massive platform diffusion.



People are just lazy. If they want real quality shit, they'd find it and play it.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2016)

So question if they are using "cartridges" will the save data be stored on that instead of on the console hard drive?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2016)

Hory shit! Its almost 2017 and Nintendo is still going to use cartridges  this is why no one is taking them seriously. If this is their next gen console then it will most likely be shit. How much space does the cartridge have?? 8gb? You expect Nintendo to produce a next gen game with that amount? What a load of bullshit lol. If this is a next gen mobile device that will compete with iOS and Android i would understand, but against the other consoles?? Bitch pls


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hory shit! Its almost 2017 and Nintendo is still going to use cartridges  this is why no one is taking them seriously. If this is their next gen console then it will most likely be shit. How much space does the cartridge have?? 8gb? You expect Nintendo to produce a next gen game with that amount? What a load of bullshit lol. If this is a next gen mobile device that will compete with iOS and Android i would understand, but against the other consoles?? Bitch pls



Is the use of Cartridges supports to prevent people from Pirating games ?
We saw how that worked for the GBA, DS & 3DS.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> If this is a next gen mobile device that will compete with iOS and Android





Why do you keep saying this? I've explained at length why there is no competing with phones.


----------



## Krory (Sep 30, 2016)

>implying Nintendo isn't stupid enough to try


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2016)

Rey said:


> >implying Nintendo isn't stupid enough to try



I mean, I wouldn't call it stupid. Maybe seppuku, but not stupid.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2016)

I flat out do not understand how you would even market something to compete with phones. People don't buy phones for gaming.

I guess something like the N-Gage back in the day? I think even Nintendo knows better than to repeat someone else's mistake like that.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hory shit! Its almost 2017 and Nintendo is still going to use cartridges  this is why no one is taking them seriously. If this is their next gen console then it will most likely be shit. How much space does the cartridge have?? 8gb? You expect Nintendo to produce a next gen game with that amount? What a load of bullshit lol. If this is a next gen mobile device that will compete with iOS and Android i would understand, but against the other consoles?? Bitch pls





Rey said:


> >implying Nintendo isn't stupid enough to try





kurisu said:


> I mean, I wouldn't call it stupid. Maybe seppuku, but not stupid.



Sure is gaf in here....


----------



## Krory (Sep 30, 2016)

"S-stop picking on Nintendo-sama!"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2016)

-I'm the main one questioning the NX whenever news of it is brought up
-"Muh brand loyalty"

Kro. Eat a Snickers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I think even Nintendo knows better than to repeat someone else's mistake like that.



Lol Nintendo already made a mistake, TWICE. Wii was a mistake while Wii U is a huge terrible mistake


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol Nintendo already made a mistake, TWICE. Wii was a mistake while Wii U is a huge terrible mistake



Very different mistake, though 

And I think the Wii did well, didn't it? I think I fetched some stats a while back.



Rey said:


> "S-stop picking on Nintendo-sama!"



>Implying I'm defending Nintendo 

They can fuck right off tbf.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2016)

Regardless of the sales figures, both consoles suck ass


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2016)

My WiiU nowadays only serves to play smash when specific buddies come over or for 'Netflix n chill'.

I need
Something new Nintendo.. something... Revolutionary.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2016)

So Beyond Good and Evil 2 is an actual thing which is really coincidental that they're hinting an announcement so soon after the NX exclusive rumour.

How sulfurous would the gayming community get if we had another Bayonetta 2 type situation here?

On that note, the artwork posted so far is fucking sick.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2016)

Theres no way a handheld device can run a game with those kind of graphics. Platinum is retarded for bringing Bayonetta 2 to WiiU as an exclusive since they only got a few million dollars wherein they could have so much more if they went multiplatform


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Theres no way a handheld device can run a game with those kind of graphics. Platinum is retarded for bringing Bayonetta 2 to WiiU as an exclusive since they only got a few million dollars wherein they could have so much more if they went multiplatform



tbf everyone else was retarded since the only reason it went to Wii U is because literally no other publishers or console would touch the game for whatever reason.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2016)

Rey said:


> tbf everyone else was retarded since the only reason it went to Wii U is because literally no other publishers or console would touch the game for whatever reason.



What were the sales for Bayo 1's release? Couldn't have been a whole lot for other publishers to not want to touch dat ass.

If that was the case then it was logical for them to give the WiiU an exclusive so as to give the children one of the very first *few* rated 'M' games.

Sales would spike, etc.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Beyond Good and Evil 2 is an actual thing which is really coincidental that they're hinting an announcement so soon after the NX exclusive rumour.
> 
> How sulfurous would the gayming community get if we had another Bayonetta 2 type situation here?



I'm sure all 10 of those guys would have a hard time handling it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hory shit! Its almost 2017 and Nintendo is still going to use cartridges  this is why no one is taking them seriously. If this is their next gen console then it will most likely be shit. How much space does the cartridge have?? 8gb? You expect Nintendo to produce a next gen game with that amount? What a load of bullshit lol. If this is a next gen mobile device that will compete with iOS and Android i would understand, but against the other consoles?? Bitch pls



And if they've managed to design a media that can hold that much then what?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> And if they've managed to design a media that can hold that much then what?


Then it would be comparable to a handheld cellular device.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 3, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> Then it would be comparable to a handheld cellular device.



I was of the impression that space was on the phone itself rather than the small removable card, forgot what they call it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2016)

Who cares??? We all know that the first game that they would announce is Mario NX


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2016)

That or some more 'Mii Games' type crap. Believe it.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 4, 2016)

I hope they gamecube it and launch with something mario related that's not mario.

Like Captain Toad.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm not putting down money on Nintendo again.

Until I see Metroid...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2016)

Someone found a leak that has Nintendo working with Google/Android and shit for a Mario title


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Someone found a leak that has Nintendo working with Google/Android and shit for a Mario title



That's not a leak, that's publicly available information.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2016)

So this is supposedly coming out early 2017 and we got absolutely nothing to talk about?


----------



## Zorp (Oct 9, 2016)

^ Yup.  Five months and counting and we have zilch.  It's wild.  Nintendo plays by Nintendo's rules.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 19, 2016)

Guess this is being revealed tomorrow

Like their wii line,
I don't really care much bout the gimmicks,
Just give me Splatoon and Xenoblade again, and I'll be there.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

Finally, we'll get to see Mario's dick tomorrow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's about time they showed the NX off. I'm personally kinda excited. Mostly because I like looking at shiney stuff. I'll wonder if it'll just be a console reveal or if we're gonna get a peek at what the games might look like.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Took them long enough.


----------



## Stein (Oct 20, 2016)

Gonna sell the Wii U I bought for Zelda Wii U last year so I can play Zelda Wii U on the NX and then play Zelda NX whenever it comes out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Stein said:


> Gonna sell the Wii U I bought for Zelda Wii U



Wow. I'm sorry.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sorry, big N. My hype died a long time ago.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

giff Full HD next-gen Metroid you fucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2016)

No Metroid ( Real Metroid, not multiplayer garbage ) No Buy. )


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

2 minutes till announcement

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

I dunno what to say.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 20, 2016)

the splatoon esports part at the end that has zero chance to ever attract that kind of a crowd made me laugh.


----------



## Stein (Oct 20, 2016)

welp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Jesus that d-pad


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

Gonna be honest.

That did not look as awful as I thought it'd be.

My big man hands aren't gonna appreciate those side-controllers though, so I hope that alt. controller they were showing off works for more than just single player.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Gonna be honest.
> 
> That did not look as awful as I thought it'd be.
> 
> ...



Well, forget about playing fighting games solo on the go with that. I mean they probably thought the sacrifice was worth it for MP on the go.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Jesus that d-pad



"D-pad"

I mean, technically, yeah. It certainly is a pad, with directions on it.

EDIT*
Actually, hold up. I think that's the fuckin' pause button. Look at the the little slit opposite of it. It's a minus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "D-pad"
> 
> I mean, technically, yeah. It certainly is a pad, with directions on it.
> 
> ...



What? I'm talking about the buttons on the bottom left side


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 20, 2016)

hahahahahahahahahahaha its just a jumbo PS Vita  :galacticryoma

Nintendo just gave hush money to Bethesda for having Skyrim - a last gen game, finally playable on their shitty console 

its almost 2017 and Nintendo finally managed to get a hands on NBA for the first time eva!!!! 

those split controllers look uncomfortable and tiny. i'd give this thing a 5/10 i doubt it will sell 5mil units rofl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 20, 2016)

Always thought the Wii U gamepad was too much of a monstrosity to catch on with the casual crowd
Now you're asking folk to snap that shit on too?
Doesn't help that the actors in the vid looked super scared about breaking it
Looks more aesthetically pleasing atleast
And that switch controller dock looks super comfy

Most suprising thing is 3rd party support from From Software and Bethesda
Or from anyone really
Atlus being there hopefully means another Tokyo Mirage Sessions,
Although, P5 on the go does sound intriguing . . . I aint double dipping on that

Anyways, more Splatoon for me, so yay.
Now to see if it's a launch title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

" press release just came in: dock called  Switch Dock, detachable controllers called "Joy-Con" controllers."

Joy-cons.. Are they trying to create a meme?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

well there are 2 controllers:

- the ~modular cringy uncomfortable looking square one which is assembled by connecting the 2 left/right pad thingies onto the "chassis"
- the regular whole Xbox style gamepad which looks to be intended for home use 

plus you can use the 2 left/right things separately, 1 in each hand, a la mote + nunchuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 20, 2016)

but i still have to give Nintendo credit since after all these long ass years they finally developed a console on par with the PS3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

> "Joy-Con" controllers





I'll be honest - major exclusives are the only thing that would make me want to buy this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh wow.

I gave Nintendo too much credit. They're going down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

haha those Joy Cons are sooo *small*

awkward with big hands, Id treat them like they are made of glass


and how about battery life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Weiss said:


> and how about battery life



It'll suck.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

I can practically feel the carpel-tunnel creeping up every time I look at the Joy-Cons.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

> from nVidia...
> 
> "The Nintendo Switch’s gaming experience is also supported by fully custom software, including a revamped physics engine, new libraries, advanced game tools and libraries. NVIDIA additionally created new gaming APIs to fully harness this performance. The newest API, NVN, was built specifically to bring lightweight, fast gaming to the masses."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 20, 2016)

amd salty


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

Splatun Dos?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 20, 2016)

Joy-can? More like opposite-of-joy-for-your-hands-can


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 20, 2016)

This looks shit.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 20, 2016)

So its just a portable wii-u

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Splatun Dos?


just a port of the original with added hairstyles.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> So its just a portable wii-u



Basically. Some are even saying it's what we should've gotten in the first place.

Not sure if I agree fully, but this definitely accomplishes what the WiiU gamepad wanted to do on a much wider scope.



Seraphiel said:


> just a port of the original with added hairstyles.



And pants. Someone I follow is really excited about the pants.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

switch rhymes with glitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

soo does this mean there will be no successor to 3DS any time soon ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

I wonder if they're gonna actually advertise it this time.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Basically. Some are even saying it's what we should've gotten in the first place.
> 
> Not sure if I agree fully, but this definitely accomplishes what the WiiU gamepad wanted to do on a much wider scope.
> 
> ...




Wii-U gamepad was dope, its probably my favorite innovation in a long time as it completely nullifies the downside to heavy menu use. It was really jarring to switch from a game like Xenoblade chronicals X to Fallout 4 as I always wanted to look down and see the map. I know they tried to something similar with the Fallout 4 phone app, but you have to take your hands off the controller to pick up your phone but with the game pad is always in your hands..

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Wii-U gamepad was dope, its probably my favorite innovation in a long time as it completely nullifies the downside to heavy menu use. It was really jarring to switch from a game like Xenoblade chronicals X to Fallout 4 as I always wanted to look down and see the map. I know they tried to something similar with the Fallout 4 phone app, but you have to take your hands off the controller but the game pad its right there.


well you wont be able to do that here since when you play at home - the actual small screen will always be inside the dock, you only hold the gamepad at home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Wii-U gamepad was dope, its probably my favorite innovation in a long time as it completely nullifies the downside to heavy menu use. It was really jarring to switch from a game like Xenoblade chronicals X to Fallout 4 as I always wanted to look down and see the map. I know they tried to something similar with the Fallout 4 phone app, but you have to take your hands off the controller to pick up your phone but with the game pad is always in your hands..



Oh right, I forgot about that feature; it wasn't used as much as I feel it should've been. I was talking more about its portability, as one of the main things they were bragging about was that you can take it anywhere in your house (you can't take it anywhere in your house. Not if you live in a multistory anyway).

Yeah, having the neat concept of a map/inventory/menu in your hands taken away is pretty bleh. I guess they thought it was worth getting rid of, since it went underutilized in favor of a double-screen for, like, 80% of the games.

Which reminds me: double screen is gone now too. That sucks for families.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Just hope it runs well. Skyrim looked like ass on the mobile unit.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 20, 2016)

Weiss said:


> well you wont be able to do that here since when you play at home - the actual small screen will always be inside the dock, you only hold the gamepad at home



I guess I will have to play it off the dock.

Wii-u version of zelda is better then the switch version

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 20, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I guess I will have to play it off the dock.
> 
> *Wii-u version of zelda is better then the switch* version


With the way CEMU dev is going by the end of 2018 for sure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

Wait... now that we bring it up... how the fuck are we supposed to play Splatoon on this thing?! The 2nd screen is gone! 



Xiammes said:


> I guess I will have to play it off the dock.
> 
> Wii-u version of zelda is better then the switch version



You're not even wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Wait... now that we bring it up... how the fuck are we supposed to play Splatoon on this thing?! The 2nd screen is gone!



Bring up the map on the screen like normal shooters do.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks awful m8

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bring up the map on the screen like normal shooters do.



Woah, man....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 20, 2016)

king boo finally back


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Wait... now that we bring it up... how the fuck are we supposed to play Splatoon on this thing?! The 2nd screen is gone!
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even wrong.



If they are smart, make the wii-u pad compatible with the switch.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> I gave Nintendo too much credit. They're going down.



It's over for Nintendo. It was fun. When is PS5 coming out, or that Scorpio, looks pretty interesting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

>2 items
Wait a fuckin--



Xiammes said:


> If they are smart, make the wii-u pad compatible with the switch.



Yooooooo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> It's over for Nintendo. It was fun. When is PS5 coming out, or that Scorpio, looks pretty interesting


Nintendo is Gohan right now

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bring up the map on the screen like normal shooters do.



How dare you suggest such blasphemy. 

Well anyway this looks.....interesting?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

I bet it will struggle to reach 1080p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Oct 20, 2016)

Just want ma f zero man


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

... wait a minute... is that..?


*Spoiler*: __ 




I take back everything i said. Give it to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2016)

If this means that handheld games will also be going onto the switch then this is a must fucking buy.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> If this means that handheld games will also be going onto the switch then this is a must fucking buy.



This would be good actually. But then, what incentive is there to buy the handheld


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 20, 2016)

NBA Live casual mode is exclusive to Nintendo Switch


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This would be good actually. But then, what incentive is there to buy the handheld



You kidding man? Look at all the sweet games on 3DS. 

If the switch now gets all of that from now on then fuck, that's all the reason I need.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This would be good actually. But then, what incentive is there to buy the handheld


well apparently this is the handheld for this gen

no more separate stationary and handhelds for Nintendo, its just Switch now

so in theory everything that has been traditionally DS/3DS exclusive should come to Switch now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This would be good actually. But then, what incentive is there to buy the handheld



Someone suggested there might not be a new standalone handheld.

Unless you're talking about the 3DS, in which case everyone already has one of those, so I don't think it's an issue for them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

some of those handheld series with good stationary level graphics and physics would be great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2016)

Weiss said:


> I bet it will struggle to reach 1080p



Only a pleb buys a console for graphics or performance, cause you ain't getting neither.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Someone suggested there might not be a new standalone handheld.
> 
> Unless you're talking about the 3DS, in which case everyone already has one of those, so I don't think it's an issue for them.



IMO if they want this to work that's the way they need to take this.

Fucking Sony, the wankers, should do the same.

Then fucking Sega won't be pricks about Phantasy Star in the states, still pissed we didn't get nova and PSO2 had to be played on the JP servers EVEN though they've practically accepted us Eng players there happily and have even given us an easy way to spend money.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I see. So they will attempt to merge the user bases then? Because if there's no new handheld then you're forcing all Nintendo handheld exclusive gamers to invest in this new machine, which they may do. But if they don't, then you just alienated x amount of gamers.
> 
> But it's a good point about it being so late into the 3DS development cycle that sales have almost certainly slowed down.
> 
> Makes sense




It could be hard cause people are stupid and stubborn but if that's the case this should be seen as the new handheld anyways. 

Although it's up to Nintendo to offer at the very least comparable battery life.

If they do this correctly it might just give them the edge they need... and if they start a trend where every home console can also be handheld from now on I will fucking be ecstatic.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2016)

@ Weiss and Termina

Simply a fact gentleman.

When's the last time a triple A game ran a constant 30 or 60 on consoles?

Shit since AC came out and everyone jumped on the open world shit I remember seeing some running at frikkin' 20.

You buy a console for the convenience/exclusives that's a fact.

Performance is a thing of the past and graphics were never a selling point if you weren't strictly console.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 20, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> It could be hard cause people are stupid and stubborn but if that's the case this should be seen as the new handheld anyways.
> 
> Although it's up to Nintendo to offer at the very least comparable battery life.
> 
> If they do this correctly it might just give them the edge they need... and if they start a trend where every home console can also be handheld from now on I will fucking be ecstatic.



A trend Nintendo would dominate, I would imagine.  Xbox and PlayStation stuff too much stuff into their consoles to make them portable devices.  Switch is what the Gamepad of the Wii U was building up towards. 

After all, Nintendo Switch seems to be the logical evolution of the Nintendo Wii U.  Before, the Gamepad was connected to the console.  Now, the "gamepad" is the console, and able to switch between hand-held and TV with a simple port insertion.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> A trend Nintendo would dominate, I would imagine.  Xbox and PlayStation stuff too much stuff into their consoles to make them portable devices.  Switch is what the Gamepad of the Wii U was building up towards.
> 
> After all, Nintendo Switch seems to be the logical evolution of the Nintendo Wii U.  Before, the Gamepad was connected to the console.  Now, the "gamepad" is the console, and able to switch between hand-held and TV with a simple port insertion.



Honestly it doesn't matter to me who dominates. 

If it still forces Sony to bring a handheld on the level of PSP then I'll be happy. 

I bought a PSP for Phantasy Star Portable 2 and now because of their garbage decisions with the Vita I didn't get to play Nova. 

Sure I still have trails games and Persona, and little gems like Atelier but it's not the same. 

Shit I'll forgive Nintendo for all of their bad decisions as of late if they manage to at least make Sony think about it.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2016)

@TerminaTHOR

I owe you an apology. Clearly Nintendo is stupid enough to chase after the mobile market after all.

So is this supposed to be the successor to the 3DS as well as the Wii U?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2016)

What a dumb name.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Performance is a thing of the past



What


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo won't last past this generation. They've become Sega


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2016)

Did Nintendo show fun game footage?


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2016)

Naruto said:


> What



I didn't play the 360 but i remember almost every AC having nasty drops to 20 on PS3.

I know even some more graphically simple JRPG's and such had performance issues.

My PC can't even run Unity at max and 60 fps either I doubt the PS4 or X1 can even scrape a constant 30.

From what I've seen a fair amount of developers aren't worried about performance.

Anyways my point stands. Consoles aren't for performance/graphics. They're always gonna be giving up one or the other or at times both just to meet in the middle.

Maybe I just wasn't as trained to see FPS back in the day, I played on handheld and a PC and the PC was fairly decent for what I played but I don't recall this being an issue as often back in the PS2 era and before.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> -Sigh-
> 
> I didn't say it was the consoles fault.
> 
> ...



Point taken.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll wait and see what else this thing got. I hope the new Mario game is returning to the style of 64, Sunshine and the Galaxy games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

> Pokemon *S&M*


Pokemon Sado&Maso ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> games like Pokemon Shit Version and Puke Version for this console







Naruto said:


> @TerminaTHOR
> 
> I owe you an apology. Clearly Nintendo is stupid enough to chase after the mobile market after all.
> 
> So is this supposed to be the successor to the 3DS as well as the Wii U?



I think it's neither. This is their way to test the waters I guess. If it's a flop they can continue the separated route later. 




Dream said:


> Did Nintendo show fun game footage?



New Mario, possibly new Splatoon/Mario Kart. 



Weiss said:


> Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid Metroid



LOL. We've been over this already.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 20, 2016)

since Splatoon and Mario Kart 8 seems to have an enchanted version for the Switch ,i wonder if Smash 4 will have one too.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



I meant no malice. If you don't ban me I'll appreciate it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2016)

@Nep Nep 

I guess I just don't want to believe performance is a thing of the past. Because that would be really, really sad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

@Naruto @Dream

Waddap fams? Can you change the NX tag to "Switch" now?  



Naruto said:


> I guess I just don't want to believe performance is a thing of the past. Because that would be really, really sad.



If anything more people are demanding better performance. Many wanted the PS4Pro to have solid smooth 60fps rather than 4k. It's a start tbh.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Waddap fams? Can you change the NX tag to "Switch" now?



Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 20, 2016)

Weiss said:


> well apparently this is the handheld for this gen
> 
> no more separate stationary and handhelds for Nintendo, its just Switch now
> 
> so in theory everything that has been traditionally DS/3DS exclusive should come to Switch now


If this is the case then this could be my first ever Nintendo home console.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Yes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Waddap fams? Can you change the NX tag to "Switch" now?



Nintendo Switch (To another console).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 20, 2016)

I problem I see with ending the separate handheld consoles is that many devs were making those niche games because of how cheaper it was to develop for the handhelds, so I actually could see many of those niche games and series simply vanishing.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2016)

Price will determine whether or not this will sell, purely because for a handheld, the graphics are quite good.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2016)

Naruto said:


> @Nep Nep
> 
> I guess I just don't want to believe performance is a thing of the past. Because that would be really, really sad.



I agree. 

I just feel like it's less important to SOME devs. 

the 30 FPS/60 FPS stuff that's been happening for a while being a part of that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Thoughts?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Thoughts?



That's creative, but knowing Nintendo the price for peripherals is prohibitive


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Thoughts?


That would be cool as fuck but would make games way too expensive.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I problem I see with ending the separate handheld consoles is that many devs were making those niche games because of how cheaper it was to develop for the handhelds, so I actually could see many of those niche games and series simply vanishing.



I was about to bring this up earlier, but was wondering whether it was redundant or simply a non-issue.

I'd like to think that mah Wayforwards or muh Gunvolts or weebshitRPGs won't just straight up disappear from attempting to needlessly pump money into their games. Especially if Japan is probably gonna treat this console primarily as a handheld anyway.

I'd be lying if I said I weren't worried, but I'm optimistic they'll keep on pumping.


kurisu said:


> Thoughts?



Pretty neat idea, and I'm all about that silly shit.
Though personally, the smash controller periph would do nothing for me, and I'd most likely just opt to switching to the Pro. I stick with the GC controller no only because of its button placement, but also because of its shape. If it loses the shape, it's useless to me and I'll just move on to another controller.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo is aiming to have their portable gaming line save their ailing console gaming line.  I think it's a smart tactic, but also a double-edged sword...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 20, 2016)

First, I shall say that I am very disappointed that "NX" is not the final name of the console; I can understand the significance of "Switch," but "NX" was a very cool name, while "Switch" is almost as odd as "Wii" and "Wii U."

Second, I am displeased that it is using an Nvidia processor instead of an AMD one, but at least Nintendo's previous several consoles used AMD processors, and AMD's new Zen line of processors should sell well, so they will not loose too much money with this console having an Nvidia processor.

Apart from that, I am very excited by this console, and I expect that it will sell better than has the Wii U, which many people were disappointed to see was merely an upgraded Wii. I also am very pleased that it is using cartridges, so I hope that other console manufacturers do the same. Optical discs may be less expensive to manufacturer than cartridges, but cartridges are superior in virtually ever other way. I am concerned about the lack of a traditional D-pad, which has been a staple feature of Nintendo controllers for decades, but I do like how the design allows for both handheld play and television-based play.

Has any information been revealed about the starting price of the console? I do hope that it is affordable, so that everyone can enjoy it. I also remember hearing rumors that games from virtually every previous Nintendo system would be available to play on this one; has anyone else here heard anything about that?

Overall, I am very excited about this console, and I do hope that it will be very popular.



Naruto said:


> That's creative, but knowing Nintendo the price for peripherals is prohibitive



That is why third-party accessories for consoles exist; I remember third-party accessories for the original Gameboy when I was younger, and today's consoles have third-party accessories, as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Second, I am displeased that it is using an Nvidia processor instead of an AMD one, but at least Nintendo's previous several consoles used AMD processors, and AMD's new Zen line of processors should sell well, so they will not loose too much money with this console having an Nvidia processor.


Nvidia > AMD 

_*especially*_ in power efficiency

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 20, 2016)

So, looking at how the dock covers the screen completely,
Is the age of dual screen gaming now over?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Nvidia > AMD
> 
> _*especially*_ in power efficiency



Yeah I'm with Weiss on this, AMD hasn't shown anything impressive in a long time. The best I can say for them is that the RX 480 8GB is an excellent card for the price.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 20, 2016)

Until the RX 490 comes out. . 

--

If Nintendo decides to port all their AAA Wii U games to Switch with new content and DLC, I'll definitely get the Switch. It would make things much simpler.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 20, 2016)

If this is their next handheld, I will buy it. If it is their console, another gen skipped.

All depends on whether or not the next Pokemon generation will be released on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Pretty neat idea, and I'm all about that silly shit.
> Though personally, the smash controller periph would do nothing for me, and I'd most likely just opt to switching to the Pro. I stick with the GC controller no only because of its button placement, but also because of its shape. If it loses the shape, it's useless to me and I'll just move on to another controller.



That Snap controller tho 

I've been waiting for that shit for a while. 



Gunners said:


> If this is their next handheld, I will buy it. If it is their console, another gen skipped.
> 
> All depends on whether or not the next Pokemon generation will be released on it.



Next gen? lol

Inb4 a port for Sun and Moon next year. I think this is more of a handheld than a console, and Pokemon won't be skipping shit for Nintendo to test the waters.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So, looking at how the dock covers the screen completely,
> Is the age of dual screen gaming now over?



:letgo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 20, 2016)

Welp. Finally saw the vid.

I can dig the concept but holy shit those seperate controllers are tiny. Only tiny man hands could use them.

March 2017? Really? Still looks like a prototype.

From the looks of it, it seems Nintendo are finally doing the inevitable and merging their console and handheld together. Unless that cartridge is the physical media for the games and I doubt that.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 20, 2016)

ShadowReij said:


> Welp. Finally saw the vid.
> 
> I can dig the concept but holy shit those seperate controllers are tiny. Only tiny man hands could use them.
> 
> ...


What else can those cartridges be?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 20, 2016)

3DS cartridges?

I know tech advances rapidly but I really find it hard to believe that games such as Skyrim or BotW can be stored on those tiny things. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 20, 2016)

When was the last time you bought a SD or microSD card? lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2016)

Note that no games have actually been announced for the Switch today, including Skyrim, Mario Kart, NBA, 3D Mario, and Splatoon.


----------



## Blocky (Oct 20, 2016)

While there are fan support, I'm kinda disappointed.
Anyways, Switch looks nice tho.
Let's see how well it's gonna be when it is released.

EDIT: Nvm, Ninja'd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

The fuck did they put it in the trailer then?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 20, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> When was the last time you bought a SD or microSD card? lol


Why the heck would I need anything higher then a 64G, sd card? Hell, 32G works just fine.


Yagami1211 said:


> Note that no games have actually been announced for the Switch today, including Skyrim, Mario Kart, NBA, 3D Mario, and Splatoon.


Kind of figured, this was just a demonstration of concept video.


----------



## Blocky (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The fuck did they put it in the trailer then?


Because an bethesda employee worked on it.
Think of it as a concept of what's gonna be in Nintendo Switch


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The fuck did they put it in the trailer then?



To possibly gauge fan interest in a Switch port?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2016)

Gunners said:


> If this is their next handheld, I will buy it. If it is their console, another gen skipped.
> 
> All depends on whether or not the next Pokemon generation will be released on it.



It's both. Or one of them, if you prefer. Nintendo is fusing the two  things.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The fuck did they put it in the trailer then?


It just means they haven't announced it yet. I expect an announcement will come out when the remastered version comes out.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

Actual lies. 



kurisu said:


> The fuck did they put it in the trailer then?



Right?
Shit NBA2k probably isn't on it either. 

It'll probably change in the future, but I didn't think they'd just straight-up falsely advertise.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So, looking at how the dock covers the screen completely,
> Is the age of dual screen gaming now over?



Seems like it. Shame. Such an underutilized concept on the WiiU, such a great and seamless one on the 3/DS.

Still disappointed there was no fullscreen multiplayer or 5 player option for Mare-io Kars 8.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 21, 2016)

I feel that Wii U games will be played perfectly on the Switch (I wanna call it NS...)  The only thing that the Switch would need is an optical disk drive in the dock, and the Switchpad can be played like the Wii U Gamepad.  Am I correct, or am I missing something?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's both. Or one of them, if you prefer. Nintendo is fusing the two  things.



Handhelds are cheaper, though. By merging their portable and living room hardware together they are potentially turning off customers who buy the 3DS but not the Wii U.

Price, more than anything else, will be the deciding factor.

I'm trying to think of how expensive it would be to make a tablet that runs Skyrim without burning your fingers should they touch the back of the device. Heat dissipation tends to be _literally hell_ on those thin mobile devices. Power and thermal efficiency come at a premium cost.

The 3DS was originally 250 but Nintendo shaved 80 bucks off within half a year because no one was buying it at that price. If I had to make a guess I'd say 200 USD is the magic number here. If not initially then within 12 months time.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Because an bethesda employee worked on it.
> Think of it as a concept of what's gonna be in Nintendo Switch





Dream said:


> To possibly gauge fan interest in a Switch port?





Shirker said:


> Right?
> Shit NBA2k probably isn't on it either.
> 
> It'll probably change in the future, but I didn't think they'd just straight-up falsely advertise.



What Shirker said, casuals already think those games are confirmed. 



Gaiash said:


> It just means they haven't announced it yet. I expect an announcement will come out when the remastered version comes out.



This makes most sense tbh. Guess we'll have to wait for the direct.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Pilaf (Oct 21, 2016)

Nintendo has finally fully succumbed to dementia as a company. They should be taken out into the field and shown the flowers while sad music plays.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



No details until 2017? Jesus Christ, Nintendo.

That means the EARLIEST you will hear about specs/price is three months before launch, and that's assuming they do it in January.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2016)

Pilaf said:


> Nintendo has finally fully succumbed to dementia as a company. They should be taken out into the field and shown the flowers while sad music plays.



It's really depressing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

I take back everything positive I ever said here

take N behind the barn right now !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

possible leaked specs - unconfirmed

kek a tiny old Maxwell, no Pascal and 4GB shared total with shitty bandwidth

though tbf those specs might be too low to actually be true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

that picture is just painful to look at 

Switch is made for pigmeys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2016)

_"Investors on Friday shrugged off the announcement, sending the company’s share price down 6.5%.

Some investors blamed a lack of surprise in the announcement for the lukewarm market response, saying the company raised high expectations by withholding details about the hardware for more than a year. 

*Nintendo hinted it still has unannounced surprises up its sleeve.* “We haven’t shown everything,” a Nintendo spokesman said, adding the company would provide additional information about the Switch next year, before its scheduled launch in March.

Piers Harding-Rolls, head of games research at IHS, said extensive third-party support, along with a price tag below $300, would be key for the console to be a much-needed success for Nintendo."_
_
_

----

Also;


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> _along with a price tag below $300_



If this is supposed to replace both the 3DS and Wii U, the price has to be below $250, in my opinion.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

> Nintendo hinted it still has unannounced surprises up its sleeve.
> 
> company would provide additional information about the Switch next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> _"Investors on Friday shrugged off the announcement, sending the company’s share price down 6.5%.
> 
> Some investors blamed a lack of surprise in the announcement for the lukewarm market response, saying the company raised high expectations by withholding details about the hardware for more than a year._



I'm more interested in this.

Hype for the console was high, and what people saw failed to amaze anyone. This console feels like Wii U 2 to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I'm more interested in this.
> 
> Hype for the console was high, and what people saw failed to amaze anyone. This console feels like Wii U 2 to me.



I'm neutral atm. But Nintendo going back to games and not shoving their gimmicks on everyone(their studios included) when developing said games could potentially be exciting(if that's actually the case). Nintendo's best asset is their Software IMO, and now if both their handheld and console studios working on the same thing we might be in for some excellent games. Console Bravely Default and Pokemon(main series) for example could be wonderful if done right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't know if I'd call a controller + a console you can go anywhere with a gimmick.
Which is good I guess, more concerned with how durable it is and battery life.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

I dont care about Pokemon games 


Bayonetta 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2016)

Interesting concept I guess.



Naruto said:


> Handhelds are cheaper, though. By merging their portable and living room hardware together they are potentially turning off customers who buy the 3DS but not the Wii U.
> 
> Price, more than anything else, will be the deciding factor.
> 
> ...


For what it was 3DS wasn't worth the price.

This new thing is rather intricate to say the least for 250 to be considered a possible price point.

Smartphones are dropping like 600 dollar price tags and most people are just using it for whatsapp and playing games.

I think the point where it's too expensive has changed.

LIke like the whole modular and mobility concept.

The pro controller looks absolutely solid so developers can use that to work with.  As long as nintendo doesn't try to push the second screen thing in their games much i don't have an issue, the third parties don't need to but nintendo might feel compelled, seeing that they are marketing te console differently there's no need to try and establish a case for it, like how they tried to with the wii u controller only to find it was a complete waste of time for about 90% of the games.

My only concern now is power


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

GTX 1080 cards also cost like $700-750++ at launch and people bought them en masse (myself included)

maybe we are more likely to pay more now, idk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2016)

No way this'll be under 250.  

This is Nintendo guys, get your wiimotes outta yer asses 



Weiss said:


> Bayonetta 3



Bayo on the go


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> For what it was 3DS wasn't worth the price.
> 
> This new thing is rather intricate to say the least for 250 to be considered a possible price point.



The point isn't that it isn't worth 250, the point is that there needs to be a cheaper handheld option for Nintendo, and if this replaces the 3DS alongside the Wii U, then it may potentially lose market share if the price is not as good as it used to be.

The 3DS was 170 bucks for all intents and purposes from the start, seeing as it dropped in 4 months. At 250 it didn't sell at all, and not just because it wasn't worth it, but because there's a big market that won't buy a portable console past a certain price range.



Canute87 said:


> Smartphones are dropping like 600 dollar price tags and most people are just using it for whatsapp and playing games.



Most people buy cellphones via a plan, they don't drop 600 bucks on a piece of hardware. And they get the upgrades by prolonging that provider contract.



kurisu said:


> No way this'll be under 250.



Then unless there's a cheaper handheld to replace the 3DS, or the specs are way better than what it looks like they currently are, this will fail.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


> The point isn't that it isn't worth 250, the point is that there needs to be a cheaper handheld option for Nintendo, and if this replaces the 3DS alongside the Wii U, then it may potentially lose market share if the price is not as good as it used to be.



Knowing Nintendo they probably wont market this very well. But tbf it's a damn if you do, damn if you don't kind of situation for them. If they market this as a console it gets shredded by the potentially more powerful and already established PS4/Xbone(Pro and Scorpio is overkill), if they market this as a handheld it automatically loses to mobile for obvious reasons. 

Their best bet is cashing in on the 3DS people and like you said they might lose them due to price. IMO, they should just focus on software. Their next direct should be 95% games. We've already seen the potential of the system's gimmickiness so they don't need to talk about the hardware any further unless it's specs(which they wont talk about in directs) or price.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

The thing is, I really want this to be the successor to the 3DS, I just don't think it can realistically be cheap enough to do so.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


> The thing is, I really want this to be the successor to the 3DS, I just don't think it can realistically be cheap enough to do so.



nvm everything I said  



> While the  is designed for play both in the home and on the go, Nintendo wants to be clear that it’s a home system first.
> 
> “Nintendo Switch is a home gaming system first and foremost,” the company told Polygon when asked if the system was going to impact the sale of the 3DS portable systems. “We have made no announcement regarding the future of Nintendo 3DS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> @ Weiss and Termina
> 
> Simply a fact gentleman.
> 
> ...



you realize that you contradicted yourself in this post?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

if they are trying to imply that "Switch = homesystem, we will roll out a real 3DS successor later and still have 2 consoles" then I dont see why they would even give Switch the portable option (which gimps its stationary power)

I think Switch is their 2 in 1 at least for next several years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2016)

Just when the casuals thought that Skyrim and NBA Live is available on the Switch, Nintendo announces nothing is confirmed!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2016)

those "leaked" specs are soooo fake. no way they could fit those in a tiny machine. if Nintendo manages to do even some of those then Apple and Android would commit suicide 

since when was the last time Nintendo able to give us a AAA like Skyrim??????????? not even once. right


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> those "leaked" specs are soooo fake. no way they could fit those in a tiny machine.



?

It's a Tegra tablet. It's not even that impressive...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2016)

its impressive to me given Nintendo standards


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

> those "leaked" specs are soooo fake. no way they could fit those in a tiny machine


lol those are Nvidia Shield/Tegra specs which means it has* already been "fitted" into an even slightly smaller device 2-3 years ago* 

if anything, those specs are *under*powered for a stationary machine in 2017 .. they should be having Pascal X2 Tegra, 8GB memory etc.

especially if said machine wants 3-rd party multiplatforms .. how the fuck would a regular shitty Tegra run PS4/XB1 games lol




> Apple and Android would commit suicide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Interesting concept I guess.
> 
> 
> For what it was 3DS wasn't worth the price.
> ...





Naruto said:


> The point isn't that it isn't worth 250, the point is that there needs to be a cheaper handheld option for Nintendo, and if this replaces the 3DS alongside the Wii U, then it may potentially lose market share if the price is not as good as it used to be.
> 
> The 3DS was 170 bucks for all intents and purposes from the start, seeing as it dropped in 4 months. At 250 it didn't sell at all, and not just because it wasn't worth it, but because there's a big market that won't buy a portable console past a certain price range.
> 
> ...


That's why i said for what it is.  This can't be considered in the same way like the 3DS, it's a new concept in a way so people's perception can easily change.

And quite frankly if the games are there i don't see it has much as an issue.

If consumers see 350/400 dollars, they aren't thinking "Jesus 400 dollars for a handheld", but essentially "400 for a portable console"

It's a different mindset and might simply be a case of an integrated market this time around.  Consumers KNOW they are getting more than just another handheld.....well if nintendo actually does proper marketing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2016)

Is there any news of whether or not the Switch will be region-locked, as have been nearly all of Nintendo's previous systems? It would really be nice if Nintendo could abandon that tyrannical practice, but I am doubtful that they ever shall.



Weiss said:


> Nvidia > AMD
> 
> _*especially*_ in power efficiency





Naruto said:


> Yeah I'm with Weiss on this, AMD hasn't shown anything impressive in a long time. The best I can say for them is that the RX 480 8GB is an excellent card for the price.



Expectations are very high for AMD's new Zen processors, and power efficiency was the company's top priority in designing that line, so I expect that it will prove to be very competitive with Intel and Nvidia processors.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So, looking at how the dock covers the screen completely,
> Is the age of dual screen gaming now over?



For how long did that "age" last? The DS was the only console of which I know that featured two screens, and it is a recent system.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2016)

lel i told you the specs are impressive given it's Nintendo. i was expecting a machine similar to the Wii U specs wise or completely identical specs since this shit is just using another gimmick 

Nintendo cant even put up a decent machine that could run games at 1080p/60fps with awesome graphics not those shitty cartoon games


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 21, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> For how long did that "age" last? The DS was the only console of which I know that featured two screens, and it is a recent system.



...what?

The original DS debuted in North America in 2004...

...dude, I graduated high school in 2004...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> ...what?
> 
> The original DS debuted in North America in 2004...
> 
> ...dude, I graduated high school in 2004...



Has it really been that long? I graduated high school in 2005, and I remember having a Gameboy Advance during my last several years in school. I really feel old, now.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Expectations are very high for AMD's new Zen processors, and power efficiency was the company's top priority in designing that line, so I expect that it will prove to be very competitive with Intel and Nvidia processors.



Talk is cheap and it's been years since they've done anything worthwhile.

I haven't bought their cpus or gpu's in ages.

Not to mention all I ever read on steam forums is people whining about various AMD specific issues while I happily return to playing my game on my Intel/Nvidia.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

Make no mistake, I want AMD to succeed. They are a much more consumer friendly company than Nvidia is, they promote open source and open platform practices whereas Nvidia does the reverse.

It's just both their cpus and gpus, the former more than the latter, really suck compared to Intel & Nvidia's as of late.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

I want AMD to fail and get bought out by someone rich so they stop being poor as dirt and in debt all the time and start spending big money on real new R&D






Naruto said:


> They are a much more consumer friendly company than Nvidia is, they promote open source and open platform practices whereas Nvidia does the reverse.




they only play the underdog victim card (semi) well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

Weiss said:


> I want AMD to fail and get bought out by someone rich so they stop being poor as dirt and start spending on real R&D



Donald Trump, is that you?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



"You got your fucking announcement, now get out! *LEEEEAAAAVE*"

They probably want to avoid hyping it up too much for the holiday season. They've still got shit to sell for Chrismas, and they're likely afraid that focusing too much on this new console will zap the heat away from the games/bundles and stuff they've got planned for the end of the year.

Hell, part of me believes they only released the trailer cuz they felt they _had_ to.



Pilaf said:


> Nintendo has finally fully succumbed to dementia as a company. They should be taken out into the field and shown the flowers while sad music plays.



They just wanted to pet the rabbit, Pilaf



kurisu said:


> _"Investors on Friday shrugged off the announcement, sending the company’s share price down 6.5%.
> 
> Some investors blamed a lack of surprise in the announcement for the lukewarm market response, saying the company raised high expectations by withholding details about the hardware for more than a year.
> 
> ...



Now see this is weird... I read somewhere else that stock actually went up during the trailer. I must've misread it; it probably went up when they announced the trailer, and then went back down when it finally came out?



Naruto said:


> If this is supposed to replace both the 3DS and Wii U, the price has to be below $250, in my opinion.



Wait, I'm confused. I'd prefer it to be 250-300 duckets myself, but why would this potential console fusion need a *lower* price? It'd naturally be higher, wouldn't it?




DemonDragonJ said:


> Has it really been that long? I graduated high school in 2005, and I remember having a Gameboy Advance during my last several years in school. I really feel old, now.



Yeah, man the DS is old af. It might be because I never owned one, but these days it even _looks_ ancient.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Wait, I'm confused. I'd prefer it to be 250-300 duckets myself, but why would this potential console fusion need a *lower* price? It'd naturally be higher, wouldn't it?



If it's Nintendo's only console moving forward, it WILL potentially cost them the massive slice of consumers that hopped on the cheap handheld train.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2016)

"We’re excited to be supporting the Nintendo Switch and believe the games we publish are a perfect fit for the portable nature of the console." - Atlus representative"

PERSONA 5 PERSONA 5 PERSONA 5 

Maybe. 

I'll wait even longer to bother with a PS4 if they do.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

The more I think about this the more puzzled I am.

Who is this for? As a home console, preliminary information shows that it's not competitive in that regard. As a portable it's obviously incredible, but Nintendo has already stated it's definitely being marketed as a home console, and probably priced accordingly.

So can we expect a cheaper, concurrent line of handhelds to succeed the 3DS? If so, that's actually a bummer. I was hoping this would fuse their home console and portable device line, and actually save me some money in the long run for not having to buy both.

Going even further beyond that, wouldn't a weak handheld seem kind of jarring when the Switch provides a far superior experience on the go? What's the impetus behind buying one, other than having no money for the more expensive model?

And is it worth it to dilute the library of both consoles at a point in time when they can merge them into one?

We need specs, we need price, and we are getting neither until 2017. In the end, the trailer revealed nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2016)

Please, Big N. Don't region lock this, if you know what's good for you.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Please, Big N. Don't region lock this, if you know what's good for you.



It most likely is.

5 months to go before the console is out, I guarantee Nintendo already knows whether or not they're region locking it, and withholding that information only serves one purpose: containing negative discussion about their new product.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


> What's the impetus behind buying one, other than having no money for the more expensive model?


(1) it fits into your pocket unlike the Glitch
(2) longer battery life
(3) possibly 2 screens/3D like 3DS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


> The more I think about this the more puzzled I am.
> 
> Who is this for? As a home console, preliminary information shows that it's not competitive in that regard. As a portable it's obviously incredible, but Nintendo has already stated it's definitely being marketed as a home console, and probably priced accordingly.
> 
> ...



Are they really not planning on merging everything? Cause that should be the only way to do this.

Literally it's only a great concept if it gets a 3DS tier library... if the 3DS is still a separate library and the Switch can't at least play 3DS games as well as its own library then this isn't gonna be as great as it should be...


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

Weiss said:


> (1) it fits into your pocket unlike the Glitch



I have never in my life put a handheld in my pocket.



Weiss said:


> (3) possibly 2 screens/3D like 3DS



I never use 3D, and do people like having two separate screens? Feels like wasted real estate to me.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I have never in my life put a handheld in my pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> I never use 3D, and do people like having two separate screens? Feels like wasted real estate to me.



I did shove my 3DS xl in my pocket once in a while... but never for long, shit's big. 

Two screens wasn't bad, they used it pretty cleverly in most games and in many cases it saved the player from having to bring up endless menus to do simple things, like switch items in zelda or slap a recovery item on a Pokemon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


> 5 months to go before the console is out, I guarantee Nintendo already knows whether or not they're region locking it, and withholding that information only serves one purpose: containing negative discussion about their new product.



Jeez, and here I thought wrestling was the only thing that had this dumb mentality.

"We're gonna do a thing that we know people won't like, so it's best to keep it secret."
"Wouldn't it take way less effort to just not do the thing?"
"No!"



Naruto said:


> I never use 3D, and do people like having two separate screens? Feels like wasted real estate to me.



Depends on the game. Much like the rumble feature, it's one of those things where you don't really notice it until it's not there anymore. The 3DS's use of the 2nd screen more times than none was rarely a hindrance from the games I've played on it. Some added to the gameplay, some help smooth gameflow (having a constant map, combo reference or inventory menu in front of your face fir example). Its use wasn't always revolutionary, but conversely, rarely was it a waste of time/space.

3D is personal preference. Has no gameplay use whatsoever, but it did make 3D platformers easier occasionally. Nobody will actually miss it though.


Dammit QQQ, it's only been a fucking day.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2016)

if i have money to spent i will buy this shit to watch cartoons


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Jeez, and here I thought wrestling was the only thing that had this dumb mentality.
> 
> "We're gonna do a thing that we know people won't like, so it's best to keep it secret."
> "Wouldn't it take way less effort to just not do the thing?"
> "No!"



I'm gonna level with you, I don't know what all is involved in the decision to region lock a console. I imagine it isn't as arbitrary as just choosing not to do it, but it's most certainly not something that benefits the customer in any fashion. Maybe it's related to nintendo's cut of software profits and how regional pricing differences affect it? No clue, really. Someone on NF probably has a better grasp on this than me.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I'm gonna level with you, I don't know what all is involved in the decision to region lock a console. I imagine it isn't as arbitrary as just choosing not to do it, but it's most certainly not something that benefits the customer in any fashion. Maybe it's related to nintendo's cut of software profits and how regional pricing differences affect it? No clue, really. Someone on NF probably has a better grasp on this than me.



I've heard theories that it's a money thing, like you said, with regional pricing. I've also heard another interesting theory that it use to have something to do with ratings and content; Nintendo with it's image wanting to minimize the chance of any cross-contamination between Western and Japanese versions of games since our standards on sexual content and violence are pretty different. Not sure how much weight there is to it these days though.

Either way, it's way too old a practice. All it really does nowadays is turn people off of the product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 21, 2016)

The leak specs are almost certainly fake they came from a  "leaker" that said beforehand the nx definitely didn't have an nvidia tegra you and those are stock tegra specs anyone can get. The more reliable leaks said it was Pascal based which seems likely considering Nvidia suddenly canned the shield 2 device that was supposed to use those chips.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 22, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> "We’re excited to be supporting the Nintendo Switch and believe the games we publish are a perfect fit for the portable nature of the console." - Atlus representative"
> 
> PERSONA 5 PERSONA 5 PERSONA 5
> 
> ...




Mirage Sessions 2 please.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 22, 2016)

Nintendo is a control freak, more then explains why they region locks their consoles. Also they don't want people buying cheaper alternatives.

This isn't really relevant to modern consoles, but it is/was actually cheap to import old nes and snes games from japan because they don't have the retro gaming craze so classic games are just sitting around in hobby shops. However this has created a problem in Japan that as they have rapidly started losing their stock of retro games as westerners are not reselling back to Japan.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 22, 2016)

Games actually confirmed for Nintendo Switch

Dragon Quest X
Dragon Quest XI
Just Dance 2017
Project Sonic 2017
The Legend of Zelda : Breath of the Wild

Nothing interesting for me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2016)

Project Sonic 


Sonic is the shittiest franchise of all time. Why cant it just die?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 22, 2016)

Shit I'll go for the Zelda alone... Dragon Quest is pretty good too, gonna need more then that to entice people though. 

They should port Bayonetta 2 cause nobody was gonna buy a shitty Wii U for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Project Sonic
> 
> 
> Sonic is the shittiest franchise of all time. Why cant it just die?



Because people keep buying the games.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2016)

Sonic is a stupid game 

You just run around so fast in loops collecting cereals and nothing happens.

Wtf is that retarded shit??


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah, video games aren't really all that fun when you get right down to it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> It's really depressing.



The fanboys who continue to lap up whatever excrement Nintendo pushes in their faces depress me more. Nintendo could squat over some people's face and take a big steaming shit in their mouths and they'd swear it was the best thing ever.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2016)

After hearing more news about the Switch, I feel Nintendo should have made two systems.  A home console and a portable.  As it is, I dunno how much _lasting _interest the Switch will have.  The first few months will be crucial.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2016)

If they are just redoing MK8 or Splatoon for the Switch I'd like some kind of cheap upgrade option if there's a reason for me to get them.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> I think they confirmed no 3DS cards can be used :l



Sadness. 
It better be because the Switch cartridges are a different size or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> If they are just redoing MK8 or Splatoon for the Switch I'd like some kind of cheap upgrade option if there's a reason for me to get them.



That goes without saying.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sadness.
> It better be because the Switch cartridges are a different size or something.


They seem to be.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 23, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sadness.
> It better be because the Switch cartridges are a different size or something.





MusubiKazesaru said:


> They seem to be.


The DS and GBA games were different sizes, yet the DS could play both...


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2016)

Switch cartridges are sooo tiny i bet it can only hold 8gb 

that Skyrim tech demo will be compressed to hell once its released 

its like a chinese bootleg and with the compression the title changed to: Eld Scrol V: Skim


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 23, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Switch cartridges are sooo tiny i bet it can only hold 8gb
> 
> that Skyrim tech demo will be compressed to hell once its released
> 
> its like a chinese bootleg and with the compression the title changed to: Eld Scrol V: Skim


You are aware you can get 200gb Micro SD at that size? Plus the rumours imply 32 Gb minimum for the game cards


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 23, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Switch cartridges are sooo tiny i bet it can only hold 8gb



Dude what?  Why in the world wouldn't the Switch Game Cards hold 8GB _at least_?  Even the 3DS had 8GB Game Cards, though that was the upper limit on the device.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2016)

because Nintendo is soooo backwards innovative


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> After hearing more news about the Switch, I feel Nintendo should have made two systems.  A home console and a portable.  As it is, I dunno how much _lasting _interest the Switch will have.  The first few months will be crucial.



lasting interest?

if the games are there people will buy it, if people buy it games will continue to be made, it's a simple cycle.nintendo can't get in it because they lacked the power.

if the console lacks the power then yeah  they should give up.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2016)

Skyrim is a single player experience, why would you play with the small controllers?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 23, 2016)

Lasting interest by the developers, @Canute87.  I should have been more clear.

"If the games are there," indeed...


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> Lasting interest by the developers, @Canute87.  I should have been more clear.
> 
> "If the games are there," indeed...



If the games are selling on the console then there will be lasting interest.

Developers only care that the games they make generate a profit for the amount of work they put in.

If the switch doesn't require extra effort like all nintendo consoles have been since the N64 then there shouldn't be a problem.

There's no way in hell nintendo stands a chance of developers putting in extra effort at this point, PS4 has reached too far and they are competing...whetehr they want to believe it or not.

That's the only thing, a console that's easy to port to without sacrifices, if nintendo can achieve that and developers STILL jump ship then  there's no hope for them.  The common factor here is the power, their architecture is solid.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 23, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> If the games are selling on the console then there will be lasting interest.
> 
> Developers only care that the games they make generate a profit for the amount of work they put in.
> 
> ...


Why are you replying to me then?  Because I said "lasting interest"?  You do realize that you're only explaining my own point to me, right?  Thank you for elaborating on something I assumed everyone knew.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> Why are you replying to me then?  Because I said "lasting interest"?  You do realize that you're only explaining my own point to me, right?  Thank you for elaborating on something I assumed everyone knew.



I may have misunderstood what you were implying.

You said you were worried about lasting interest by developers which really is 100% dependent on whether or not their games will sell.

I thought you meant something like the developers just for some reason deciding to stop supporting a console.

If what you meant was the console selling then probably would have been easier to say that as it's centered around everything else.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 23, 2016)

I have not kept current with video games in many years, as I essentially lost interest in them, but what happened to Nintendo? In the 1980's and 1990's, they had three consecutive highly-successful systems that were among the best of their generations (the NES, the SNES, and the N64), making them one of the greatest video game companies in the world at the time, but, after that, they fell behind Sony and Microsoft when those companies released their systems. Obviously, they are still a major presence in the video game industry, but they no longer enjoy the position of supremacy that they once had. How did that happen?



Weiss said:


> I want AMD to fail and get bought out by someone rich so they stop being poor as dirt and in debt all the time and start spending big money on real new R&D



I cannot believe that you are actually saying such a thing, and acting as if it would be a good thing; being bought out by someone rich would be detrimental to them, as it would make them no different from their main competitors, Intel and Nvidia, and one of the most appealing things about them is their underdog status compared to those two companies.

I do not want them to merge with or be acquired by another company, but, if I did, I would want it to be Samsung, because their solid-state drives are among the best in the world, from what I have read, and it would enable Samsung to expand into a new market.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 23, 2016)

Play underdog on fucking napkins or something, not something you pay 300++ dollars for every 5 years or so. 

When I buy a card I'm looking for what has the best performance, stability, and quality. Don't care about anything else.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 24, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have not kept current with video games in many years, as I essentially lost interest in them, but what happened to Nintendo? In the 1980's and 1990's, they had three consecutive highly-successful systems that were among the best of their generations (the NES, the SNES, and the N64), making them one of the greatest video game companies in the world at the time, but, after that, they fell behind Sony and Microsoft when those companies released their systems. Obviously, they are still a major presence in the video game industry, but they no longer enjoy the position of supremacy that they once had? How did that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem was to stand back from the GameCube who still has the worst sales out of all Nintendo consoles.

Wii came, which is just an powered up GameCube with different controllers. It's not easy to port games on a system that was vastly inferior to the PS3 & 360 back then ( To the point almost all it got was old PS2 ports ), and it had a completely different controller, leaving a lot of game companies puzzled, still it had a lot of sales. As far as Nintendo games goes, it was pretty good. But for the third party games, it was crap. A lot of gamers felt disappointed.

Then Wii U came ( Which is around ps3 & 360 as far as power goes ) and most of the gamers who were disappointed didn't fell for the same trick twice, resulting in terrible sales. The terribles sales drove the third party devs away. Then it only became worse. Still, some good 3rd party games came on it, like Bayonetta 2, who is Wii U only. But the sales fell and fell, Nintendo quickly announced the Nintendo NX( Or rather didn't announce it, until a few days ago. )

Then in the middle of this console generation ( PS4, Xbox One & Wii U ), Nintendo reveals the Nintendo Switch ( NX's official name. ). A lot of people were hype, because it felt different. The fact that Nintendo revealed nothing for about a entire year almost killed the hype. Still, it seems to have pretty good stats overall. The official story is that they were afraid someone would steal their idea if they show if to the public early.

Nintendo has an history with 3rd party devs right now. If it's not fixed, it does not smells good for Big N.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2016)

A lot of the problem exists with the fact that nintendo is horrible when it comes to marketing.

It's not an mystery why the PS4 is selling like it is, but it's like the execs at nintendo don't have the common sense.

Their first mistake was not making miyamoto the president.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Skyrim is a single player experience, why would you play with the small controllers?



so you would look cool and edgy

while screaming "nintedo rulezzz!!!"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 24, 2016)

_The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild_ is confirmed as one of the launch titles for the Switch, but there is currently no news about games in the _Mario, Pokemon, Donkey Kong,_ or _Metroid_ series, Nintendo's other major franchises, on that system. Is it safe to presume that there shall be games in each of those systems on the Switch at some point?



Yagami1211 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Canute87 said:


> A lot of the problem exists with the fact that nintendo is horrible when it comes to marketing.
> 
> It's not an mystery why the PS4 is selling like it is, but it's like the execs at nintendo don't have the common sense.
> 
> Their first mistake was not making miyamoto the president.



Could not Nintendo simply do now what they did decades ago, or have times changed so that the same tactics will no longer work? Will they ever be able to recapture their former glory?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> Breh the screen was confirmed HD, do you come in here to spout random nonsense you find.



lol, nah, that's just kinda how THOR is. Pretty much all the stuff they post is for the sake of lulz.
Don't mind it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 24, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> _The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild_ is confirmed as one of the launch titles for the Switch, but there is currently no news about games in the _Mario, Pokemon, Donkey Kong,_ or _Metroid_ series, Nintendo's other major franchises, on that system. Is it safe to presume that there shall be games in each of those systems on the Switch at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I know, the last Nintendo president worked on the Switch, but died before it became complete.
It's the last old school "Nintendo" console, before the new president starts working on new projects. They like changing for the sake of changes.
Personally, I don't like having my controller changed every 5 years. Imagine Street Fighters players doing this.

And from my own point of view, they're obsessed with changes and being unique. But changing for the sake of changing is not always a good thing.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll be honest here. There are features that possibly could interest me in the Switch, but it's not limited to games ( Only Metroid interests me in Nintendo franchises anyway ) But it would take more than that.

1 ) A good E-Shop that's not a clusterfuck. 3DS E-shop is terrible. Finding old games is too much hassle for what it's worth. And the navigation is awful.
2 ) Revamped Friend System. I shouldn't have to type a 12 number digit to add a friend. Find a profile, add it. What's so hard ?
3 ) Add Streaming/Upload Options to Youtube, Twitch & Nico Douga ... It's a standard now.
4 ) I know I'm dreaming, but don't make this region locked.

That, plus good games would make me seriously thinking about taking the Switch. One of those being not there isn't too much of a problem. But having none of these would be a deal breaker.



			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> "The trailer is all about explaining how the Nintendo Switch works," a UK spokesperson said. "We wanted to convey in a self-contained video how Nintendo Switch represents a new era for video game systems enjoyed in front of a TV, by letting gamers play anywhere, anytime, with anyone they choose. It adds the mobility of a portable system to the power of a home gaming system.
> 
> "At a later date, before the March launch, we'll be talking about things like exact launch date, and of course, the games. You shouldn't assume what you saw on the video represents actual game footage and further specifics on first-party games will be provided later."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2016)

So....no BC considering the cartridges?

Guess we'll have to buy certain games all over again like MK8 and Splatoon? I was kinda hoping to sell the WiiU and have a Switch as a back up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2016)

reselling prev gen games seems to be what Sony and now Nintendo are/will be doing


at least XB1 BC list with X360 is slowly but constantly expanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 26, 2016)

i miss the times where nintendo was still fun and edgy at the same time with the nintendo snes. the games were really great not some cartoon bullshit games nowadays


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 26, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> _The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild_ is confirmed as one of the launch titles for the Switch, but there is currently no news about games in the _Mario, Pokemon, Donkey Kong,_ or _Metroid_ series, Nintendo's other major franchises, on that system. Is it safe to presume that there shall be games in each of those systems on the Switch at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what exactly they did decade ago but what s certain is the obvious mistakes they are making.

One of the key approaches i saw sony did was that they actually worked closely with the developers to the development of the console, nintendo has been clearly distant from the reality of things when it was being run by iwata.

Nintendo actually just needs to open their eyes of once and see what are the most important baselines to establish.

for instance they were of some weird ass notion that power didn't matter, and while that made the console remarkably cheaper, the wii u was where they dropped the ball and sacrificed power for a controller.

Another is not working closely with developers, you tell developers absolutely nothing for so long and when it's finally revealed the games get delayed,  there is obviously a reason why that happens.

I also think another thing nintendo should do is to tell developers  not to port any games 2 -3 years old on their system, it's a waste of money and time and it's normally what developers use as a stupid reason why their games won't sell.

GTA 5 for instance will NOT sell on this console for obvious reasons, GTA 6 just might if it was released alongside the PS4 and ONE


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So....no BC considering the cartridges?
> 
> Guess we'll have to buy certain games all over again like MK8 and Splatoon? I was kinda hoping to sell the WiiU and have a Switch as a back up.



The space under my TV is getting kinda cramped, to be sure.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 26, 2016)

Weiss said:


> reselling prev gen games seems to be what Sony and now Nintendo are/will be doing
> 
> 
> at least XB1 BC list with X360 is slowly but constantly expanding



IMO though I've never ever wanted to play an XBOX exclusive.

Sorry.

Halo? I still have Quake 3. Plus playing an FPS with a controller is gross as fuck.

By my own perspective and personal tastes they're just sitting out there with a bunch of uninteresting shit. I think this gen they just started to get some variety with their exclusives... otherwise it's meh as fuck.

Sony isn't doing much better though, there's like one friggin' game I want to play on it right now...
I have the Vita for a handful of games but that's it.

Then there's Nintendo whose only system worth it is the handheld.

I don't know man, it feels like every new gen home consoles get shittier and shittier.

Everything else I feel like I need to play ends up on PC and handhelds anyways.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2016)

Naruto said:


> The space under my TV is getting kinda cramped, to be sure.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 26, 2016)

I need a new mouse, this 20 dollar Chinese knock off one is fucking balls. 

It disconnects constantly. 

-Sigh- Should have just went with a regular one from Wal-Mart, probs would have been better even if it didn't look as fancy.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> I need a new mouse, this 20 dollar Chinese knock off one is fucking balls.
> 
> It disconnects constantly.
> 
> -Sigh- Should have just went with a regular one from Wal-Mart, probs would have been better even if it didn't look as fancy.



Tell me your budget and I will recommend you a mouse.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 26, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Tell me your budget and I will recommend you a mouse.



Nah, shit's... complicated right now. 

But I'll remember you said that and get back to you when things aren't crumbling into oblivion.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> I don't know what exactly they did decade ago but what s certain is the obvious mistakes they are making.
> 
> One of the key approaches i saw sony did was that they actually worked closely with the developers to the development of the console, nintendo has been clearly distant from the reality of things when it was being run by iwata.
> 
> Another is not working closely with developers, you tell developers absolutely nothing for so long and when it's finally revealed the games get delayed,  there is obviously a reason why that happens.



I really respect Iwata, as a Company President/Programmer/Developer, who had a really uncharacteristically benevolent nature for a Japanese company man - cutting his pay check in half to avoid layoffs is fucking unprecedented in their work culture, which revolves around a ridiculous honor based draconian mindset that fucking eats people alive.

But I'm pretty sure he was negatively influenced by Yamaguichi, the past company president, who took the guy under his wing and had the typical JAPAN STRONK, GAIJIN BAD mindset that was almost as bad as Sega of Japan at the time, to the point where the guy ordered the Nintendo 64 not to be developer-friendly so that their games looked better at the end of the day.

Iwata didn't pull anything retarded like that but his obsession with gimmick based consoles after pushing the DS and Wii, which were huge hits made him not care about "traditional" third party developers because they either had to make a game that worked around the console or not do a game at all. I'm guessing Iwata assumed the WiiU was gonna be in the same position of the Wii where big name publishers just made watered down ports of their big games just on the merit of the Wii's install base.



They better start shortening that gap because they lucked out as far as bullshit gimmicks go, they need to be in a position where the developers and publishers see the Switch and think it's as a legitimate choice as the PS4 or the Bone.



Naruto said:


> The space under my TV is getting kinda cramped, to be sure.



You get on skype.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 26, 2016)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sworder (Oct 27, 2016)

just give it a proper Pokemon game and watch it sell like hotcakes


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 27, 2016)

sworder said:


> just give it a proper Pokemon game and watch it sell like hotcakes



What about _Mario_ and _The Legend of Zelda?_ Those are unquestionably Nintendo's two best-selling franchises, so I expect that they would sell well on the Switch, as well.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 27, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about _Mario_ and _The Legend of Zelda?_ Those are unquestionably Nintendo's two best-selling franchises, so I expect that they would sell well on the Switch, as well.



I wanna play breath of the wild a lot, like really bad.... but I don't care for Mario at all and if this goes the same way as the Wii U I'll be missing out on yet another console Zelda.

Maybe it's just me but I long since learned my lesson of buying a system for just one game unless that game is a long ass RPG/JRPG that I can easily pour 300+++ hours in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about _Mario_ and _The Legend of Zelda?_




True, but Pokemon is up there as well;




I hear Pokken did very well too.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## sworder (Oct 28, 2016)

and they still haven't figured out to put a Game Freak Pokemon game on their console


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2016)

Except Game Freak already confirmed they're working on a Switch Pokemon game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2016)

I AM BECOME DEATH. SWITCH ME OFF.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2016)

sworder said:


> and they still haven't figured out to put a Game Freak Pokemon game on their console



It's understandable. I read somewhere that the reason they do that is because a good chunk of the game's appeal comes from playing on the go and sharing/trading Pokemon with other players. The worry is that putting it on a home console, a machine in which you sit in your living room, cuts out that appeal, and wouldn't sale gangbusters the way it would on a handheld. I mean... it'd probably still sell a lot, but the sales would pale in comparison to a portable version, which makes the venture pretty not worth it.

Plus... the game's single player is quite simplistic. I don't think many would feel comfortable paying 60 bucks for it. I wouldn't, anyway.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Except Game Freak already confirmed they're working on a Switch Pokemon game.



Makes sense. Could help push product quite a bunch, too.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2016)

Wait, what? It's confirmed that a pokemon game is coming to the switch? Imma need a source on that.


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2016)

Weiss said:


> reselling prev gen games seems to be what Sony and now Nintendo are/will be doing
> 
> 
> at least XB1 BC list with X360 is slowly but constantly expanding



They'll even be hitting classic XB titles, possibly.

tfw Sony swore it was impossible then "no we just meant really REALLY hard..."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Wait, what? It's confirmed that a pokemon game is coming to the switch? Imma need a source on that.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2016)

That's vague, tbf.

Pokkén Tournament / Pokémon Snap / Mystery Dungeon

^Those games mean nothing to me. I only care about actual pokémon games.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

Naruto said:


> That's vague, tbf.
> 
> Pokkén Tournament / Pokémon Snap / Mystery Dungeon
> 
> ^Those games mean nothing to me. I only care about actual pokémon games.



I loved snap and Pokken 

And come on dude, it goes without saying that the next main series game is gonna be on the Switch(unless they're really really stupid). They can also do that Pokemon Rainbow rumor that was circling around 3 years ago. Pretty much a Pokemon game that covers all regions and gens. 

It'll happen.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I loved snap and Pokken





I'm not trashing those games, I'm saying I personally do not like them.

And I don't think anything goes without saying for Nintendo, to be honest.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I'm not trashing those games, I'm saying I personally do not like them.



You have to excuse me. Snap was my childhood.  



> And I don't think anything goes without saying for Nintendo, to be honest.



You know you're not wrong. But I think The Pokemon Company has some say in it too. Pokemon will need a new anime season after Sun and Moon, and I doubt the 3DS will be in the game by then. Worst case scenario; we'll get a Switch game near the end of its cycle.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They can also do that Pokemon Rainbow rumor that was circling around 3 years ago. Pretty much a Pokemon game that covers all regions and gens.



I think I wanted this since gen 3 (last time I played Pokemon, though yesterday I started a modded version of HG, sacred Gold). I want to get back to Pokemon, and a Rainbow edition would definetly bring me back. 

It's crazy how many Pokemon I don't even know and what they can do, and so many new mechanics I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I think I wanted this since gen 3 (last time I played Pokemon, though yesterday I started a modded version of HG, sacred Gold). I want to get back to Pokemon, and a Rainbow edition would definetly bring me back.
> 
> It's crazy how many Pokemon I don't even know and what they can do, and so many new mechanics I'm not familiar with.



I thought that game was sure to happen for the 20th year anniversary. I still want it too tbh, would be the perfect nostalgia trip. Like, imagine if you get to choose your starting region. Starter wars on steroids.  

Shit would market itself.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I thought that game was sure to happen for the 20th year anniversary. I still want it too tbh, would be the perfect nostalgia trip. Like, imagine if you get to choose your starting region. Starter wars on steroids.
> 
> Shit would market itself.



I would probably chose Kanto then go the next generation each. Kanto also had the coolest starters imo. 

Ideally they would make the game so that you don't follow a set path until you finished all regions, but can vary your way depending on your preference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I would probably chose Kanto then go the next generation each. Kanto also had the coolest starters imo.
> 
> Ideally they would make the game so that you don't follow a set path until you finished all regions, but can vary your way depending on your preference.



Pretty much. Or if everytime you defeat a champion, you compete against other champions in a champions league kinda tournament.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 29, 2016)

Naruto said:


> That's vague, tbf.
> 
> Pokkén Tournament / Pokémon Snap / Mystery Dungeon
> 
> ^Those games mean nothing to me. I only care about actual pokémon games.



I wonder when the are actually going to create a mmo pokemon game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey yall


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder when the are actually going to create a mmo pokemon game.


never

closest thing you;ll get is AR/VR pokemon


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Hey yall



Ayyy, long time no see, dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> never
> 
> closest thing you;ll get is AR/VR pokemon



Would be the VR killer app tbh.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 2, 2016)

I feel like VR isn't really picking up any steam in its current form.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2016)

VR is lame and cancer inducing 

Try playing drive club vr for more than an hour and tell me if you dont feel sick at all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I feel like VR isn't really picking up any steam in its current form.



Shite software. Altho the Until Dawn Rail Shooter looks fun. That's the only thing I'd want to try.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shite software. Altho the Until Dawn Rail Shooter looks fun. That's the only thing I'd want to try.



Speaking for myself I have very little interest in the hardware, to be honest. Seems clunky and uncomfortable. Not to mention expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Speaking for myself I have very little interest in the hardware, to be honest. Seems clunky and uncomfortable. Not to mention expensive.



True, true, and true. But it's also the first gen. Might be cool in the future. For now I'll let the early adopters be test subjects for ironing out the issues.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry for double post;


@0:28

New Nintendo slogan?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 2, 2016)

That "In A World..." voice though


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2016)

theres no play like it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 13, 2016)

This is interesting.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> True, true, and true. But it's also the first gen. Might be cool in the future. For now I'll let the early adopters be test subjects for ironing out the issues.



I'll play it when it doesn't require anything strapped to my head and just makes some kind of cylindrical hologram that's perfectly solid and is like a screen wrapping around you without an actual physical screen. 

So, as a ghost when I'm dead in the year 4045.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2016)

Just gimme that Bayo 3 and NMH 3 announcements. I'll Switch it on then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 15, 2016)

I hear that Zelda won't be coming in March, on either Wii U & Switch.
Of course, no official comments from Big N. But at this point it seems pretty credible.



> In early September, I heard rumblings that the localization for the game was becoming more work than anyone had anticipated. They have to localize all of the game’s text, NPCs, quests, etc. Then, around October, I received another update that Zelda’s localization was still not going as smoothly as planned. “A very ambitious game, maybe even too much,” claimed one particular source.
> 
> That brings us to the month of November. More sources have now come forward and corroborated my information. They’ve told me that localization for Breath of the Wild might not be finished until the end of December. After localization is completed, this game will require between (at least) four-to-six months of testing. As I mentioned earlier, this is one of Nintendo’s largest and most ambitious games ever. The amount of testing required for a huge open-world game like this is enormous. Nintendo’s intention is to have the game as bug free as possible.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 15, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> I hear that Zelda won't be coming in March, on either Wii U & Switch.
> Of course, no official comments from Big N. But at this point it seems pretty credible.



The answer is simple, they must get Persona 5 to come to Switch.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2016)

Wait, WHAT? Zelda is being delayed *again*? For fuck's sake, nintendo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zorp (Nov 16, 2016)

If the rumor of Zelda's delay turns out to be true, I will be disappointed.  I get that "a bad game is bad forever," so they want to get it right, but you have to hold yourself to deadlines.  At some point, you start losing people's trust when you give them hope, yank it away, rinse and repeat.  I mean, Zelda would be the perfect game to bundle with the Switch.  Now we might get a Mario bundle (meh...Nintendo wanks Mario to death) or Splatoon (nice, but it will only be the old game with some updates)...it just doesn't pack the same out-of-the-gate punch.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 16, 2016)

"Localization was becoming more work than anyone had anticipated."
Wow, if true, it's probably due to the usual Treehouse censorship crusade
They probably thought they could alter a bunch of harmless assets again, 

Nintendo's most important game in a decade,
And it may miss Nintendo's most important Western console launch ever,
Because of the usual Treehouse censorship crusade

---

On a less bitter note,
How durable and sturdy do you guys think the Switch will be?
With the Wii U gamepad,
I started out gentle enough,
Though it did suffer a Smash-related drop here and there,
But after Splatoon rolled around,
It's been flipped through the air many of times to mimic victory poses,
And I may not have caught it every single time 
But even after all that careless abuse, it still works perfectly fine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Wait, WHAT? Zelda is being delayed *again*? For fuck's sake, nintendo.



Dude, I told you dis. But I didn't know the WiiU version will also be delayed.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 18, 2016)

Zelda doesn't even have a solid release date yet, so meh.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2016)

I feel that Nintendo is probably going to take their sweet time with BoTW simply due to the nature of the game.  It appears to be more of a sandbox game than they've ever worked on with Zelda in a 3D realm.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 18, 2016)

Dream said:


> I feel that Nintendo is probably going to take their sweet time with BoTW simply due to the nature of the game.  It appears to be more of a sandbox game than they've ever worked on with Zelda in a 3D realm.


So 2018 release is possible


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2016)

3D printed a Switch


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2016)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> "Localization was becoming more work than anyone had anticipated."
> Wow, if true, it's probably due to the usual Treehouse censorship crusade
> They probably thought they could alter a bunch of harmless assets again,
> 
> ...



toplel



blakstealth said:


> Zelda doesn't even have a solid release date yet, so meh.



Basically. Jesus guys.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2016)

toplel


----------



## sworder (Nov 19, 2016)

thank you Nintendo, God bless


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 19, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> The answer is simple, they must get Persona 5 to come to Switch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

it looks like you only have 3 basic actions. attack, jump and interact.

im not sure if theres a dodge or parry button there and a different button for magic attacks if the game has one lol

the enemies doesnt look complex nor require strategy for beating any of them. just mash the attack button till they die 

and then... you cut trees for your makeshift bridge


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

sworder said:


> thank you Nintendo, God bless



I was thinking of getting married next year. But nope, it would get in the way of this. Fuck IRL.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

pikachu pussy is better than irl pussy?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm now curious of what games/bundles the Switch is gonna launch with. I dunno how I'll feel if it's just Nintendo exclusives or Wii U ports.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

World of Final Fantasy looks a hundred times better than any Wii U games out there


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 20, 2016)

Not launching with a Zelda is a shit idea.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> it looks like you only have 3 basic actions. attack, jump and interact.
> 
> im not sure if theres a dodge or parry button there and a different button for magic attacks if the game has one lol
> 
> ...



Since when does a small demo outline everything you can do in the game?

And you haven't seen all the enemies.

I'm just saying big games usually take longer than people realise,  FF15 was being worked on last generation, last guardian still hasn't come out yet,  so i think people should be a little patient since they are for every other game that has this astronomically high development cycle.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Not launching with a Zelda is a shit idea.



I think at this point the whole model of launching with ONE big hitter doesn't have that much of an impact on lifelong sales.

One strong boost and then it dies down after that is all that would happen.  Zelda can't really save this console. And it can't be what determines the third party support seeing that the release  of that game would dampen any other game other companies would have.

Mario at launch I think is sufficient with other new content,  the trick is to keep the momentum.

As people said getting games like persona 5 and FF15 would really help seeing that those games are new.  But if the console can't manage then Pffff we all know it's going to fail.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 20, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> I think at this point the whole model of launching with ONE big hitter doesn't have that much of an impact on lifelong sales.
> 
> One strong boost and then it dies down after that is all that would happen.  Zelda can't really save this console. And it can't be what determines the third party support seeing that the release  of that game would dampen any other game other companies would have.
> 
> ...



Vita died because it didn't get enough sales, it didn't get enough sales because it didn't have enough games. 

You HAVE to start strong, a revival mid gen is possible... but not a sure thing. 

Seriously Zelda and P5 alone would make me get a switch.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Vita died because it didn't get enough sales, it didn't get enough sales because it didn't have enough games.
> 
> You HAVE to start strong, a revival mid gen is possible... but not a sure thing.
> 
> Seriously Zelda and P5 alone would make me get a switch.



Enough games is not the same as one big game.

Vita failed because it didn't have a steady influx of good games followed by a heavy hitter, you can't have one without the other.

3DS started off slow and got her momemtum back before the vita launched which also is a factor that some people don't realise but it had it's balance.

Getting one big game and then nothing else is pretty much the same as being the first to launch out of the track but not being able to maintain it all the way to end of the race and in some cases you just fall flat on you ass and can't even finish.

You can start slow and pick up, but their  needs to be games coming to your console to do that. 

As far as first party support goes nintendo can't do any better than the N64 and that fell to the Playstation, and since then Sony has become a bigger brand, their priority is not being the same they've always been but to work with others and when their games get a run they just drop their titles and thus increase the sales.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

The Last Guardian looks like shit tbh. I actually think that the developers ran out of ideas thats why it was delayed so many times. It was nearly cancelled right?? 

There are a lot of unreleased games that has the No Man's Sky vibe wherein, it looks promising when you see the trailers but fail to deliver on the retail version.

Look at ME: Andromeda, RE7, Zelda, The Last Guardian, Star Citizen, etc.. they are selling us broken games. Heck, The Division doesnt even have half of the shit that was promised to us.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The Last Guardian looks like shit tbh. I actually think that the developers ran out of ideas thats why it was delayed so many times. It was nearly cancelled right??
> 
> There are a lot of unreleased games that has the No Man's Sky vibe wherein, it looks promising when you see the trailers but fail to deliver on the retail version.
> 
> Look at ME: Andromeda, RE7, Zelda, The Last Guardian, Star Citizen, etc.. they are selling us broken games. Heck, The Division doesnt even have half of the shit that was promised to us.



So you would agree then they would have been better if they delayed it so the can honor their content, that's also probably a thing people shouldn't do an jump the gun.

At least with zelda nintendo isn't promising to do a bunch of things and then jut fail to deliver.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

they can only delay a game a couple of months max or the corporate ass holes will be mad since they didnt hit the deadline. 

what pisses me off is that these developers promise players a lot of things that will be available UPON RELEASE but its the exact opposite. it would be cool if they admit their mistakes and just update the game constantly with free DLCs. but no, you need to shell out another $60 for a fucking season pass to complete the experience.

Zelda is too old school for this generation. i dont see any improvements nor innovation. like you're still playing on the original NES with only two face buttons.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> they can only delay a game a couple of months max or the corporate ass holes will be mad since they didnt hit the deadline.
> 
> what pisses me off is that these developers promise players a lot of things that will be available UPON RELEASE but its the exact opposite. it would be cool if they admit their mistakes and just update the game constantly with free DLCs. but no, you need to shell out another $60 for a fucking season pass to complete the experience.
> 
> Zelda is too old school for this generation. i dont see any improvements nor innovation. like you're still playing on the original NES with only two face buttons.



I haven't seen Nintendo participate in this like at all. 

Also Zelda has never failed to entertain.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2016)

Cant wait to have this uninspired poster get his feels outta the new Zelda


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2016)

released at an event party on Sunday in Tokyo


> *Gamestop: Pokémon 2016's biggest sellers, most pre-ordered games in past 5 years*


dem sales 


if the Switch Pokemon RPG games get proper stationary level graphics, models, animations (and not just 3DS upscaled) + theres a decent Metroid then I might actually consider getting Switch as a home console just to experience some of that Nintendo universe that Ive been mostly missing out on 

Pro & Scorpio are generally useless to someone used to a high-end PC, but Switch is separate from all that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2016)

PC only has a couple of good games.

Dota 2 and CS: GO. Oh probably Overwatch too.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 23, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> PC only has a couple of good games.
> 
> Dota 2 and CS: GO. Oh probably Overwatch too.



Peasantry.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 23, 2016)

While I like a good Zelda here and there. I have zero interest in the Pokemon Franchise.
This will not factor if I take a Switch or not. ( My GF will take probably take it anyway. )


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2016)

i remember selling wheat bread to fill my piggy bank just to buy a video card only to play CS and SC2


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Nov 26, 2016)

This console actually looks really great. Nintendo stopped exciting me after the Wii came out all those years ago, but maybe they'll rekindle my interest with this.

I'd love for it to perform as well or better than Xbox One and PS4, Nintendo consoles have been the underdog for too long now.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> This console actually looks really great. Nintendo stopped exciting me after the Wii came out all those years ago, but maybe they'll rekindle my interest with this.
> 
> I'd love for it to perform as well or better than Xbox One and PS4, Nintendo consoles have been the underdog for too long now.



I'd love that too.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 26, 2016)

I'd love to play Metroid Prime games on the Switch. Even Bayonetta 1 & 2 as well.


----------



## Greidy (Nov 28, 2016)

won't end the same way.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 29, 2016)

I think I took a wrong turn somewhere.  Can someone direct me to the Nintendo Switch Thread?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> I think I took a wrong turn somewhere.  Can someone direct me to the Nintendo Switch Thread?



sensiblechuckle.gif


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You mean BATMAN ARKHAM KNIGHT and AC: Syndicate?



You gotta make your bait believable at least mate.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2016)

Ningendo Snitch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2016)

if Switch bitch doesnt get Bayo 1 & 2 (and maybe 3) then Im officially dubbing it a failboat


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

No one wants to play a 140p Mario volleyball on a tiny screen with tiny controllers.

Valve/Steam made their own console, even developed their own shitty controller but it tanked. Same thing here. 

Ningendo basically selling them selves out and handing Sony the easy victory

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> No one wants to play a 140p Mario volleyball on a tiny screen with tiny controllers.
> 
> Valve/Steam made their own console, even developed their own shitty controller but it tanked. Same thing here.
> 
> Ningendo basically selling them selves out and handing Sony the easy victory



You can't speak for everyone, that's why nintendo has multiple options for playing. And you know it's isn't 140p.

Valve/Steam isn't plug and play, it's online DRM in a weaker box.

Why would that have taken off?  With PC's having such small form factors to play in the living room if needed, steam machines were rather unnecessary.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2016)

Here's some rumors from the same source


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Cant wait to have this uninspired poster get his feels outta the new Zelda


He seems very angry


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Here's some rumors from the same source



Didn't nintendo debunk the rumor that the dock increased performance? Yes, I've read the link and they specify the Switch underclocks itself when undocked but the end result is the same.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 7, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Didn't nintendo debunk the rumor that the dock increased performance? Yes, I've read the link and they specify the Switch underclocks itself when undocked but the end result is the same.


They haven't said anything about it, only that the console itself is the portable and that it does dock.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2016)

dat boulder physics! those ultra friendly enemies! those foliage! that landscape! SO FULL OF LIFE!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2016)

how can we get rid of thor ?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2016)

Weiss said:


> how can we get rid of thor ?



Thor is ultimately harmless, though 

Having terrible opinions isn't grounds for a ban.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2016)

Apparently this is something?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Apparently this is something?



Gonna need more info on that game before I get excited.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Gonna need more info on that game before I get excited.


Yeah, the info is so sparse that I'm not even sure it's something but I think things like this are worth sharing once in a while.

It's not as big of a deal as the first live demo I posted early, though.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2016)

I wish there was more footage of BoTW on the switch because I wanna see if it runs better than the Wii U version.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2016)

you can take 5 selfies before the enemy react and attack you 

there's a lot stuff going on around in the world too. its full of life. just look at all those npc-err i mean grass as they sway along with the wind. that eats up performance off the ningendo snitch's cpu yet it still runs like the WiiU


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2016)

Maybe don't troll so much 

Take a break from the Switch topic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Thor is ultimately harmless, though
> 
> Having terrible opinions isn't grounds for a ban.



Welcome to Nardo's Arcade 



Naruto said:


> I wish there was more footage of BoTW on the switch because I wanna see if it runs better than the Wii U version.



It already looks like it runs better.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2016)

> *Sources: Nintendo Switch will have GameCube Virtual Console support *


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Welcome to Nardo's Arcade



Ban people for being assholes: literally Hitler.

Don't ban people for being annoying: 



kurisu said:


> It already looks like it runs better.



We saw very little footage of a small, barely populated area. I'm not convinced yet.



Weiss said:


>



You realize both the Wii and Wii U could already play Gamecube games, right? 

_Yandere Simulator_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Ban people for being assholes: literally Hitler.
> 
> Don't ban people for being annoying:



As usual, you're overthinking things. 



Naruto said:


> We saw very little footage of a small, barely populated area. I'm not convinced yet.



Hmm.. Tru I guess


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You realize both the Wii and Wii U could already play Gamecube games, right?


but Switch isnt Wii or WiiU


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2016)

Weiss said:


> but Switch isnt Wii or WiiU



But you're excited that it can do something we've been able to do this whole time?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2016)

Can Wii & WiiU use the Pro Controller for GC games ? or only GC controller ?


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 8, 2016)

This console/handheld looks pretty comfy


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Can Wii & WiiU use the Pro Controller for GC games ? or only GC controller ?



Good question, actually. Most GC games I give a shit about (metroid) have been ported to Wii so I don't know


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2016)

So it is apparently a thing


The backgrounds look quite nice.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2016)

have some fun Narudo 

do you guys think Marvel vs Capcom Infinite will be on Snitch also?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So it is apparently a thing
> 
> 
> The backgrounds look quite nice.



Feels on the go.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2016)

I believe this is the teaser for the same game?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So it is apparently a thing
> 
> 
> The backgrounds look quite nice.


Can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm looking forward to the ports that Nintendo will announce at/post launch way more.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2016)

As am I. Honestly I did like what we got for the Wii U in terms of ports to start with though they dropped pretty fast, The Switch looks to have twice as many at least.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Maybe don't troll so much
> 
> Take a break from the Switch topic.



Thor's actually be on a (t)roll for the past couple weeks.

Homie never used to post this much as far as I recall. And in the MvCI thread he's being dowright coherent. What's going on, Thor?



MusubiKazesaru said:


> So it is apparently a thing
> 
> 
> The backgrounds look quite nice.



Huh. The name sounded like a sim, but from the looks of those shots, it's one of them there "little boy does some scary shit" indie games. Looks great visually, btw



TerminaTHOR said:


> have some fun Narudo
> 
> do you guys think Marvel vs Capcom Infinite will be on Snitch also?



I don't see it happening.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

It's the holiday season Shirker


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2016)

Huh, never struck me as the festive type


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

your intuition was right i guess?


----------



## Frieza (Dec 12, 2016)

One month until Switch-mas!!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2016)

So we've got an official time for the presentation on Jan 12th now. It's set for 11pm EST.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2016)

I was thinking about the implications of a unified library the other day. While the pros vastly outweigh the cons, I hope developers don't stop making games like the top down Zeldas or the side scroller Metroids, which became handheld exclusives after the SNES died.

I'm also seeing a lot of people raise concerns of portability, apparently fitting a handheld in your pocket (does everyone wear cargo pants or something?) is REALLY important, so there's definitely a demand for the DS line to continue. Me, I can't wait to see it die, but one must look at market demands and stay realistic.

A great compromise would be to release smaller versions of the switch the same way Nintendo sold larger versions of the DS. Switch XS, perhaps? Same hardware, smaller form-factor. If it's too difficult to make it smaller without compromising cooling efficiency, a fold-able design would allow the guts to be on the bottom half together with the controls (think GBA SP more than 3DS, since you don't need a second screen).

I REALLY don't want the demand for a smaller handheld to jeopardize the potential of a unified nintendo library.

Food for thought.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2016)

small handhelds can die out entirely for all I care 

Full HD+ only console gaming


----------



## sworder (Dec 13, 2016)

You can't make it smaller without making battery smaller. If this big one lasts 3 hours, a small one would last 1 hour

The Nintendo DS line has made them billions, it's not going anywhere anytime soon

Which reminds me, I hope it's possible to replace the battery somehow. Otherwise this thing will be useless in less than 2 years


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

What are the graphics actually like I've only seen Zelda, how much of a step down is it from the ps4 or is it similar/equal?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> What are the graphics actually like I've only seen Zelda, how much of a step down is it from the ps4 or is it similar/equal?



We don't know the specs yet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> We don't know the specs yet.



Thank you for indulging my laziness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I hope developers* don't stop making* games like the top down Zeldas or the *side scroller Metroids,*


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

They're already not making those.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They're already not making those.



Why you must you revel in my pain


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Why you must you revel in my pain


I feel like that about golden sun. 

I still have my gameboy advanced with the minish cap and four swords knocking about somewhere


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Why you must you revel in my pain



2D Metroid = Igavania to me. So I aint reveling in shit. I'm laughing at my own despair.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> I feel like that about golden sun.
> 
> I still have my gameboy advanced with the minish cap and four swords knocking about somewhere



I've never tried Golden Sun


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I've never tried Golden Sun



try it

I'd say on par if not better than chrono trigger.


----------



## Frieza (Dec 13, 2016)

I played(and love) all Golden Sun games, but they don't hold a candle to Chrono Trigger.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

I bought my DS solely for golden sun dark dawn and never played it after completing it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2016)

golden sun is hands down one of my favorite rpgs

its like zelda meets chrono trigger imo


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Here's another teaser for Seasons of Heaven. This one really does look beautiful.


Yooka Laylee is likely getting moved from a Wii U release to a Switch release with more details to come and the indie game Rime appears to be confirmed for it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2016)

I mean, I can't blame the devs but this is like twisting the knife on Wii U owners.

Nintendo has literally zero announcements for the Wii U, no other dev has any major release coming that we know of, all Wii U had left was these kickstarter projects and now even those are gone 

It doesn't affect me since I'd get these on PC but god damn, that's fucking savage. Other consoles usually managed to live a couple years past their lifespan, some quite a long time afterwards, but the Wii U died before it got replaced. How sad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2016)

prutty

I need to know how much TFlops Switch has


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I mean, I can't blame the devs but this is like twisting the knife on Wii U owners.
> 
> Nintendo has literally zero announcements for the Wii U, no other dev has any major release coming that we know of, all Wii U had left was these kickstarter projects and now even those are gone
> 
> It doesn't affect me since I'd get these on PC but god damn, that's fucking savage. Other consoles usually managed to live a couple years past their lifespan, some quite a long time afterwards, but the Wii U died before it got replaced. How sad.



Think Bloodstained will follow suit. I said this when I first got the WiiU, it really is the Dreamcast 2.0


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2016)

Except the Dreamcast had an actual library of games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sworder (Dec 14, 2016)

Dreamcast was worth it just for Power Stone 2 and Phantasy Star Online alone


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Here's another teaser for Seasons of Heaven. This one really does look beautiful.
> 
> 
> Yooka Laylee is likely getting moved from a Wii U release to a Switch release with more details to come and the indie game Rime appears to be confirmed for it as well.



Downgrade when?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Who knows? It is a an indie company so that wouldn't surprise me. 

Apparently a full trailer comes out next week.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except the Dreamcast had an actual library of games.



<-- Is a huge, diehard DC fanboy

I _*guess*_.


----------



## Frieza (Dec 15, 2016)

I got 10-15 good games out of my WiiU, but I got 30-40(and counting) from my 3ds; so I got enough out of the wiiu that i could.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2016)

Frieza said:


> I got 10-15 good games out of my WiiU, but I got 30-40(and counting) from my 3ds; so I got enough out of the wiiu that i could.



You got 15 games on the Wii U?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2016)

> Two sources (who asked to keep their names out of this story) *confirmed to GamesBeat that the Switch uses Nvidia’s last-generation Maxwell* graphics-processing architecture. Nvidia introduced its new Pascal architecture earlier this year, but that technology is not ready for the Tegra chip going into the Switch.
> 
> Sources told GamesBeat that the Kyoto-based Japanese company is in such a rush that it can’t wait for the Pascal version of the Tegra. That’s both because *the publisher wants to replace the failing Wii U and because it wants to strike quickly with its hybrid concept* before a competitor can introduce a better product.


----------



## Frieza (Dec 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You got 15 games on the Wii U?


I reached a bit... counting Bayonetta one and two. To complete my personal wiiu collection I will have to get: Wonderful 101, Paper Mario, and maybe Tokyo Mirage Sessions(if its any good)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You got 15 games on the Wii U?


I've got 17 with plans to at least get one more (FE#) just counting game boxes. Bayonetta 1 is technically another game too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2016)

I got 13 games for the WiiU:
Smash
Bayonetta 1+2
Splatoon
Pokken Tournament
Wonderful 101
Mario Bros.
Mario Kart
Super Mario Maker
Mario Tennis (shite)
Xenoblade (dropped)
Sonic Lost World (also shite)
Tokyo Mirrage Sessions (yet to play)
Windwaker

Games I'd like to play:
Donkey Kong
Super Mario 3D World
The Yoshi Woolly World shit
The Kirby game

So 15 is a reasonable number I guess




Weiss said:


>



Why are you surprised tho?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2016)

Donkey Kong and Mario Maker are possible picks for the future for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Donkey Kong and Mario Maker are possible picks for the future for me.



Mario Maker is worth it for the spectacle alone. You can just play a bunch of uploaded stages and not bother with creating shit like me.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


>



Fucking disgraceful, to be honest.

Hype completely lost. Way to go, Nintendo.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


>



>540p

Just take Nintendo out back, please.

One can only hope the rumors aren't true.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2016)

Ningendo wins!


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2016)

If those rumors are true that means they threw away the pascal architecture even though it retails for cheaper and much more powerful performance, because Nintendo thinks people will copy their shit?

Amazing nintendo still believes that people actually cares that much about what their doing,  that an entire console concept can be apparently copied in the time it takes for a new chip to be integrated.

Well at least the Pascal architecture will be in the PC's that Nintendo will support when the switch fails.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 16, 2016)

Why are people surprised despite having more time and access to better hardware nintendo still manages to bring out a product less powerful than it's competitors?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2016)

VAK said:


> Why are people surprised despite having more time and access to better hardware nintendo still manages to bring out a product less powerful than it's competitors?



Because after the abysmal failure of the wii u regular people would think the geniuses at nintendo would fucking get it by now.

Like you know...understand what is happening around you.

The come up with these amazing concepts and deliberately hold the system back for such stupid reasons.  Wii u's capabilities was held back by the cost of a useless controller, now it seems the switch will for these reasons. Fear of being copied as if it had any impact all the way until now nintendo still believes that, it's evident they are in a little box they refuse to come out of.

And if the switch fails because they failed to establish the console baseline other people will copy at that point as the switch would have already run it's time.

There are some bad decisions being made at that company, and quite frankly people are just tired, you can't see the same shit and expect it's going to be different.  And when the switch fails might as well they just give up because they'll never get it. 

Sony spent time and built their console the best way they could at the time and it has significant longevity giving them essentially no pressure for the next iteration.  Nintendo has constantly put themselves in position where they have to put a console out the meet the one because it's failing and it gets worse each time,  the wii u is a failure, be done with it and focus all energy into making you new console as strong as it can be and affordable and let it run it's course.

But this will never happen,  nintendo can't do this console thing anymore.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 16, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Because after the abysmal failure of the wii u regular people would think the geniuses at nintendo would fucking get it by now.
> 
> Like you know...understand what is happening around you.
> 
> ...


It's annoying tbh I've always loved nintendo, they always hamper themselves like teh N64 using cartridges when the ps1 was using discs etc.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2016)

VAK said:


> It's annoying tbh I've always loved nintendo, they always hamper themselves like teh N64 using cartridges when the ps1 was using discs etc.



cartridge for n64, mini disc with less space for gc, weak console, weak console, weak console.

Jesus  they need to fail i mean come on this is ridiculous,  this is completely different than how they run their Handheld line. 

Nintendo would sooner drop console than let their handheld market fail, i hope.  It would be the most pathetic thing in the history of gaming that a company constantly making stubborn decisions lead them to failure.

But they have a lot of money, just frustrating it's going to take long before nintendo will see they need to quit and it's entirely their fault.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2016)

Ningendo doesn't need a pascal based apu to run Mario  

it's a waste of resources and Ningendo knows it. you can't blame them if they want to cut costs 

but 540p sounds epic. it's still an even number lol. that's all that matters


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Ningendo doesn't need a pascal based apu to run Mario
> 
> it's a waste of resources and Ningendo knows it. you can't blame them if they want to cut costs
> 
> but 540p sounds epic. it's still an even number lol. that's all that matters



pascal offers better performance to price ratio. 

Cost cutting is not the motivation here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2016)

pretty sure Maxwell would actually be cheaper to them .. and Nvidia already has tons of it manufactured

new stuff/new node isnt cheap at first even if its more efficent 


esp if they need to remake the specs/design of the Bitch for Pascal


----------



## John Wick (Dec 16, 2016)

Anyone else thing a Sony sleeper has infiltrated Nintendo?

they started fucking themselves around the time the ps1 came around coincidence? I think not...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2016)

Going solely by rumors and complaining about the mere option to lower the res


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Going solely by rumors and complaining about the mere option to lower the res



Let us be honest here.  When has the rumor mill ever dropped the ball with regards to nintendo's console power these few decades.

Why do people think there are unscrupulous persons who just want to destroy nintendo that they would falsely report an under powered console?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2016)

Naruto said:


> >540p
> 
> Just take Nintendo out back, please.
> 
> One can only hope the rumors aren't true.



720p30fps/540p60fps sounds abysmal. They should be marketing this as their next handheld to make any sense out of it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2016)

If anyone was wondering how the rumored chip will compare:


Shaders / TMUs / ROPs / Texels/sec / GB/sec

*GTX 980ti:* 2816 / 176 / 96 / 176 / 336GBs
*GTX 750:* 512 / 032 / 16 / 32 / 80GB/s
*Tegra X1:* 256 / 016 / 16  /  16 / ~26GB/s

The GTX 750 is the crappiest Maxwell desktop card, whereas the 980ti is top end. The Tegra X1 is Nvidia's mobile version of the same architecture, which is what these articles claim is being used on the Switch.

The Tegra X1 is roughly 40% as capable as the PIECE OF SHIT that is the 750.

"Hold on, though", I hear you say, "didn't Nvidia/Nintendo say this was a custom chip?". Ah, but my dear friend, you can only push the same architecture so far, and we've seen what Maxwell can do under the best circumstances with a powerful PSU and optimal cooling. We can safely extrapolate that the smaller form-factor of the Switch is going to virtually guarantee that no Maxwell chip would run substantially better than the Tegra X1.

That is, assuming the rumors are in fact true. Which I can only hope they aren't.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Let us be honest here.  When has the rumor mill ever dropped the ball with regards to nintendo's console power these few decades.
> 
> Why do people think there are unscrupulous persons who just want to destroy nintendo that they would falsely report an under powered console?



Man, those flipflaps about the pants on head retarded NX controller sure were fun, weren't they?

Just because these rumors push the "NONTENDO IS WEK GRAFIX" don't make them true. 540p is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2016)

well Maxwell Tegra should still be at least as powerful as WiiU, no ? maybe even a bit stronger than WiiU

does WiiU run 720@30 or 720@60 ? 

granted thats with x360-ps3 level graphics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> well Maxwell Tegra should still be at least as powerful as WiiU, no ? maybe even a bit stronger than WiiU
> 
> does WiiU run 720@30 or 720@60 ?
> 
> granted thats with x360-ps3 level graphics



Well it runs Smash at 1080p. But yeah, a good bunch of games run at 720@60fps. I mean relative to the system's library, but you get the point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2016)

Zelda should be locked IMO


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 17, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, those flipflaps about the pants on head retarded NX controller sure were fun, weren't they?
> 
> Just because these rumors push the "NONTENDO IS WEK GRAFIX" don't make them true. 540p is beyond ridiculous.



Yes you have the excessive ones, but when you hear "weaker than ps4" then there's a high chance that's true and when you hear the reasoning it also makes sense in the context of their current dilema.

It doesn't matter if the console will not be doing 540p, for mere fact it is weaker than something that came out years ago is grounds for failure that is what they don't get and what the rumor mill will essentially get right. I'd hope not but millions of people who have faith in nintendo for each generation will decrease again.

Actually no, I'm not being honest, i actually hope that if the console fails that's it.  If it's sucessful among the gamers then by all means, i'm also on board.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 17, 2016)

Look, I hope the rumors aren't true. I really don't want them to be.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2016)

Chill


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 17, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Look, I hope the rumors aren't true. I really don't want them to be.



I don't want them to be true either, nobody does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Chill



No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Dec 17, 2016)

do u guys even see the size of the console?

if you think it was gonna be more powerful than PS4, u didn't have realistic expectations in the first place


----------



## Naruto (Dec 17, 2016)

sworder said:


> do u guys even see the size of the console?
> 
> if you think it was gonna be more powerful than PS4, u didn't have realistic expectations in the first place



A Pascal Tegra could conceivably beat the base ps4, even at that size.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 17, 2016)

Weiss,  pascal 1070's are performing like maxwell titan's. 

 How is naruto being optimistic that  custom pascal can't outperform ps4 when ps4 is considerably inferior to high end maxwell architecture?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2016)

because Pascal tegra is nothing like a 1070 ?  or any desktop Pascal

ps4 = 1.8 tflops

how much is pascal tegra ?



i know how fast Pascal is, i have a 1080


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 17, 2016)

Supposedly Switch maxes out at 1.5 tflops above X1 but below PS4.

Which is probs fine, most console players aren't gonna bother with Pro and Scorpio.


----------



## sworder (Dec 17, 2016)

1.5 tflops at half precision, and I'm no expert, but I hear that's not that great for graphics performance so far

PS4 is measured at full precision which puts the Pascal Tegra tflops at 0.768 or so

which is hilariously lower than PS4 even if Switch had the best graphics Tegra on the market

and lets not forget the thing has to run on a battery for a decent amount of time


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2016)

Weiss said:


> prutty
> 
> I need to know how much TFlops Switch has


About 1.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except the Dreamcast had an actual library of games.



Sometimes I think gamers are worse than republicans when it comes to perpetuating bullshit as fact lmao



VS 



Same deal roughtly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2016)

Lmao that maxwell article is disgraceful, dont know how he managed to write about tech for 25 years with that amount of  tech illiteracy just bursting from the seams.

The editor was forced to rewrite the entire thing after he got thrashed by some neogaf folks hardcore with some cold hard logic lmaoooo

FYI the NX is basically a chip from 2 years ago shrunken down to 16nm based off the parameters Nintendo gave Nvidia ( so its largely based off the latest chips they had then)

Pascal is Maxwell just shrunken down from 28nm to 16nm, which is where most of the benefits come from. (and 16nm is just a relabeled 20nm node anyway lol)

Either way the CPU in that thing easily puts the jaguars in the PS4/Xbone to shame.

Expect around .9~1.3 Teraflops at full precision.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Lmao that maxwell article is disgraceful, dont know how he managed to write about tech for 25 years with that amount of  tech illiteracy just bursting from the seams.
> 
> 
> The editor was forced to rewrite the entire thing after he got thrashed by some neogaf folks hardcore with some cold hard logic lmaoooo


so what is the truth then ? 


1 TFlops for the Snitch would be p damn good tbh


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2016)

Nintendo basically made an Xbone you can carry around in your cargo shorts. Its pretty damn amazing. 
There's very little negatives you can bring up about the device unless you want something wholly impossible to occur that defines the natural laws of physics haha. They'll release a new version in 3 years to keep up with the next wave of hardware that moves the T-FLOP needle.

Battery life will be fine, the machine will have a fan to prevent the need for throttling ( which fucks up your games performance (sucks on phones fam)

Most of the old dev kits were on some older hardware which is where alot of the alarmism comes from I think lol. The dev kits had way worse battery life ( like 3 hours)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope so 

I need dat new Metroid with Samus booty in 1080p@60 fps with good graphics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

> As things stand, CPU clocks are halved compared to the standard Tegra X1, but it's the GPU aspect of the equation that will prove more controversial. Even while docked, Switch doesn't run at Tegra X1's full potential. Clock-speeds are locked here at 768MHz, considerably lower than the 1GHz found in Shield Android TV, but the big surprise from our perspective was the extent to which Nintendo has down-clocked the GPU to hit its thermal and battery life targets. That's not a typo: it really is 307.2MHz - meaning that in portable mode, Switch runs at exactly 40 per cent of the clock-speed of the fully docked device. And yes, the table below does indeed confirm that developers can choose to hobble Switch performance when plugged in to match the handheld profile should they so choose.
> 
> As things stand, a docked Switch features a GPU with 2.5x the power of the same unit running from battery. And while some questions surround the leaked specs above, any element of doubt surrounding these CPU and GPU clocks can be seemingly be discounted. Documentation supplied to developers along with the table above ends with this stark message: "The information in this table is the final specification for the combinations of performance configurations and performance modes that applications will be able to use at launch."


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2016)

Woo clockspeeds fun.

You wouldnt need a fan at all for what they're describing there lol


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2016)

And the rumors are looking more accurate every day.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2016)

Well let's see the pricing for this bad boy.

At this point there's nothing else to say.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

gaf is saying 150 GFLops for portable

and 400 GF for docked

i think 


if its this weak the pricing may be $199 for the most basic kit ? certainly no more than 249

charging $300 for this toaster would be robbery


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2016)

I wonder how nintendo is doing on the game development side of things.

Quite frankly the only way to save this console is for they themselves to push it.

Little too late if they haven't already started.

I wonder how many more sales nintendo would have of their games if they weren't held back by their own consoles .

Mario kart on mobile would propel them instantly into some crazy revenue for instance.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2016)

No not really ^

Mobile requires entirely different business models

And worse product as a game.

Nothing resembling what they make now.

Tbh sounds like they might have downgraded some things in terms of specs?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2016)

Not even Tegra X1 clocks 

200 bucks and I'll buy it as its basically the next DS console. Marketing as a home console was a mistake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> No not really ^
> 
> Mobile requires entirely different business models
> 
> ...



30 million mario kart sales was the result of the same people who currently reside in the mobile market.

I don't see how it would fail.

Releasing one big game might be a no-no because mobile users don't really know what good games re, so they just need to break it up into pricing.

Might not be the same exact game, but hey Nintendo will have the other consoles and PC to make the full games for. 

I hope they fully focus on PC though and completely take over the market.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2016)

Well one they have to pay google money now, two mobile gamers will never pay for a game.

Nintendo just released super mario run and broke records with just 4m in revenue from around 50000 people deciding to spend 10$ on their game. Thats literally 4% retention of their 10 million player base. Mobile games are very front loaded too so I dont know how this game is gonna sell for years and years like their evergreen console games too.

For mobile games to make money they need you to spend more than 60$ on them for a very long time.

nintendo's not gonna focus on pc or the other consoles in that case. They'll have to downsize and the majority of their profits ( which come from hardware) will be gone. Leading to worst games + talent drain + having to completely retool their business and production models.

Not a good outlook for the brand/company at all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

well I think if Switch gets all the big AAA Nintendo games and the games/series usually reserved for DS/3DS (and gets them _exclusively_) then it cant fail .. that audience is big


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Not even Tegra X1 clocks
> 
> 200 bucks and I'll buy it as its basically the next DS console. Marketing as a home console was a mistake.


I dont think its gonna preform worse than a 3 year old chip fam lmao.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2016)

Weiss said:


> well I think if Switch gets all the big AAA Nintendo games and the games/series usually reserved for DS/3DS (and gets them _exclusively_) then it cant fail .. that audience is big



I can't tell the last time i saw all of nintendo's games on one console.

If nintendo had kept that supply i honestly doubt the wii u would have died the way it did.

I'm not going to expect any different as legend of zelda is still delayed.

Nintendo aren't some legendary guru's who can make games perfect in half the time it takes other developers even on their own console , they need time like everyone else and throughout the years they have been making consoles that has NOT gven them that.

Actually with the wii they should have been more prepared but they were remarkably laid back and the reality of HD gaming on the wii u struck.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I dont think its gonna preform worse than a 3 year old chip fam lmao.



I don't know where your confidence is coming from, but okay.

This is pretty true to form for them. Wouldn't be the first time they're 3 years behind on tech.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I don't know where your confidence is coming from, but okay.
> 
> This is pretty true to form for them. Wouldn't be the first time they're 3 years behind on tech.



It isn't confidence.  It's like he's trying to hold on to the glimer of hope that the console isn't exactly like what most people thought it would be.

It's sad, it's like nintendo always tries to deliberately find themselves on negative side of things.

Let me show you.

Legend of Zelda breath of the wild will not sell past 4 million.
Many of Nintendo's games will be delayed
Ubisoft pulls support..again
Capcom markets monster hunter to other platforms
Nintendo pays out a bag of money to developers to make games that won't make up back for development costs.


As people said it's only the pricing that can help.

And if it's 300 dollars watch nintendo go up in smoke, well maybe not smoke seeing that the console is considerably under powered to prevent that. 

I wonder where all the console manufacturers and research team are going to go though.  Nintendo is clearly holding them back.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

> Ubisoft pulls support..again


Im not even sure how Ubisoft would support a ~500 GFlops machine

with what ? ~Rayman, sure

but their big flagship AAA titles are graphics heavy, whats the point of trying to put that onto ancient portable toaster-level hardware where noone will care anyway

like who would buy WD or AC on Switch lol .. i cant imagine that


and they arent going to invest in big-budget AAA Switch exclusive until it gets a big install base


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

DS/3DS titles and the usual MarioZeldaSSB is the only way for Switch as I see .. and more good new IPs like Splatoon

3-rd party multiplat support/ports were dead before they started


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2016)

Sony got support for the PS4 long before the console hit 10 - 20 mil sales.

Getting a big install base first doesn't make sense.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

well duh because it was the new gen flagship home console that was kind of certain to do well

all the multiplat went there by default .. PS4/XB1/PC


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2016)

Which means it's impossible for nintendo do that.  They being the only ones to support their console will not get them the install base.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

but if all the DS/3DS users buy a Switch .. ?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2016)

They aren't going to by something that lacks a proper idenitity.

If it costs 200 dollars, then i see that happening yes but the problem is nintendo is marketing it as a console.

If they marketed it as a hybrid it would have worked out better of them.

But what might happen is that they end up alienating everybody

Too weak to be taken seriously as a console
Too expensive to be considered a handheld.

At this point pricing is the most important thing.  If you can play something like breath of the wild in handheld form and the price is right i don't see why it would.

But i doubt that's going to happen and the console won't be able to achieve that without significant performance downgrades...See not working with blind optimism here.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2016)

As Canute has pointed out, at this point all that matters is price. The Switch is best presented as a beefy handheld, and should be priced as such.

As much as I'm the kind of person that mostly cares about Nintendo's own first party offerings, the fact is for the console to thrive and continue to get those games it requires support from third party developers, who need a platform that's capable of playing the games they are already making for PS4 and XB1. It's become very clear that this scenario is highly unlikely, so now you're looking to sell a handheld. At a handheld's price.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 19, 2016)

I ain't gonna pick it up 'till Zelda tho or at least some kind of Bayonetta remake/sequel or some third party game I haven't gotten to play that I'd adore playing portable.


----------



## sworder (Dec 19, 2016)

It was always gonna be a powerful handheld lol

People thinking a small portable could compete with a PS4 are delusional, it's impossible unless it's the size of a laptop and costs far more than anyone is willing to pay

Nintendo played this right, a $200 portable that can play Wii U-quality games for a few hours looks more attractive than a $500 one that is STILL weaker than Xbox One with a 1.5h battery life. Not to mention that the games were never gonna be on the quality of console games no matter how powerful it was because, you know, the thing doesn't have a blu-ray drive nor the space to have a 1TB of storage memory


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2016)

Most of the  required space seems to be on the cartridges,why would they need to have 1TB worth of space?


----------



## sworder (Dec 19, 2016)

have you seen the size of patches these games get? FF XV just got an 8GB patch. That's on top of the 50GB size of the game.

Why do you think they use Blu-ray? Using cartridges big enough to fit these games would cost a small fortune


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's some good, confirmed news in any case.

http://masteroverwatch.com/heroes  

And here's the trailer for that game I kept finding teasers for in the last few weeks


The backgrounds look good, but clearly the models need work and I'm not seeing much gameplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

inb4 walking sim


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Not even Tegra X1 clocks
> 
> 200 bucks and I'll buy it as its basically the next DS console. Marketing as a home console was a mistake.



Even marketing it as a hybrid is rather questionable at this point. Price and gaems will be the lifeline of this machine. 200 bucks and 2D Metroid + a guarantee of getting the next Pokemon main series game and I'll probably be in.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Here's some good, confirmed news in any case.
> 
> http://masteroverwatch.com/heroes
> 
> ...



Can't wait for that downgrade!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 20, 2016)

sworder said:


> have you seen the size of patches these games get? FF XV just got an 8GB patch. That's on top of the 50GB size of the game.
> 
> Why do you think they use Blu-ray? Using cartridges big enough to fit these games would cost a small fortune


Those games are uncompressed. They dont need to be that big

Anyway there will be 2TB SDXC cards eventually.

The switch is gonna be a 250$ console that is using a modern architecture with 4-5x the Wii U's performance. If it gets 3DS level sales, there will be still be ports ( they wont be technically impossible). Nintendo's main responsibility is selling a lot of these in Japan and the US/Europe so Third Parties/Indies have a place they can sell their games. Because frankly they're running out of places to sell their games...


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> 4-5x the Wii U's performance


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2016)

> 4-5x the Wii U's performance.





its not even on the ps2's level fam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

Naruto said:


>



I've heard about this "modern architecture" thing, but since I'm a nuub on tech things I have no idea what this means.

EDIT: 250 will be stretching it IMO. Unless Nintendo busts out some fantastic shit software-wise.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I've heard about this "modern architecture" thing, but since I'm a nuub on tech things I have no idea what this means.



It just means it's a more efficient chip that provides better performance clock for clock (and typically more per watt as well).

But everything so far suggests it's OLD tech (maxwell), not new tech (pascal/polaris).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

Naruto said:


> It just means it's a more efficient chip that provides better performance clock for clock (and typically more per watt as well).
> 
> But everything so far suggests it's OLD tech (maxwell), not new tech (pascal/polaris).



Isn't it a custom chip? I guess it doesn't really matter that much after all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2016)

yeah custom means downclocked

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Isn't it a custom chip? I guess it doesn't really matter that much after all.



"Custom" chip is lingo for "we changed the clocks a bit". It looks like it's just a Tegra X1.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

Man, that's disappointing because I rarely play my 3DS outside the house anyway. So this'll just be a slightly better WiiU. At least I'm getting Pokemon and Bravely Default on TV tho. I'll just wait for now.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 20, 2016)

The best thing that can happen to nintendo and their fans is for the Switch to flop hard, and be forced to become a third party developer. Because as far as consoles go, they're fucking trash.

There are a few nintendo games I would get if they came to steam, other than that I wouldn't bother with that upcoming paperweight. That Zelda looks whack too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 20, 2016)

sworder said:


> have you seen the size of patches these games get? FF XV just got an 8GB patch. That's on top of the 50GB size of the game.
> 
> Why do you think they use Blu-ray? Using cartridges big enough to fit these games would cost a small fortune



It can't be that expensive with cost conscious Nintendo behind the helm.

Games have been popping massive GB's for a long time,, I'm sure they are aware of those size requirements.

And you aren't considering data compression as well.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 20, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> The best thing that can happen to nintendo and their fans is for the Switch to flop hard, and be forced to become a third party developer. Because as far as consoles go, they're fucking trash.
> 
> There are a few nintendo games I would get if they came to steam, other than that I wouldn't bother with that upcoming paperweight. That Zelda looks whack too.



Indeed i think so too.  The irony of all of this is that the console is holding back the sales of the games essentially.  People want to play nintendo games but don't want to pay 200+ to do so, the days when nintendo games were must haves are long gone.

But honestly i would prefer if the likes of microsoft left,  they don't really serve a purpose nintendo is held back by ONE and only one aspect.  This belief that fails them over and over again that power isn't necessary. Motion controls were never really taken seriously because the wii was a joke, the wii u was held back by a stupid controller (to be this is nintendo's worst decision ever) and now the switch because of the stupid decisions made from the wii u it can't realise it's true potential.

There was never anything wrong with being different but not at the cost of under powered consoles and inferior media. the ps2 era is something that will never occur again they only needed to put on the same jersey to be accepted into the ball game and shine from there but they prefer to be the mascot and nobody really respects.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't care about the power as much as I care about the lineup for the console. But I guess without the proper power behind it the Switch can't get too many 3rd parties backing it. So where does that leave nintendo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm not entirely behind the Nintendo as Third Party train yet. I mean, when's the last time a Hardware/Software manufacturer/publisher managed to flourish as Software only. SEGA? SNK? Atari? 

Yeah no. I'd rather Nintendo stays as a secondary option and give us their good software than get Zelda/Pokemon/Mario once a year and blast shit with DLC and Season Pass to make up for those hardware sales. 

And if you think they wont do that just look at the flourishing third party companies; EA, Ubisoft, 2K  

Worst case scenario it ends up like Capcom and Konami


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 20, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Indeed i think so too.  The irony of all of this is that the console is holding back the sales of the games essentially.  People want to play nintendo games but don't want to pay 200+ to do so, the days when nintendo games were must haves are long gone.
> 
> But honestly i would prefer if the likes of microsoft left,  they don't really serve a purpose nintendo is held back by ONE and only one aspect.  This belief that fails them over and over again that power isn't necessary. Motion controls were never really taken seriously because the wii was a joke, the wii u was held back by a stupid controller (to be this is nintendo's worst decision ever) and now the switch because of the stupid decisions made from the wii u it can't realise it's true potential.
> 
> There was never anything wrong with being different but not at the cost of under powered consoles and inferior media. the ps2 era is something that will never occur again they only needed to put on the same jersey to be accepted into the ball game and shine from there but they prefer to be the mascot and nobody really respects.



What? Bullshit bruh. 

The only thing that matters is good games and they haven't had a good library of games since the first Wii.

Power itself is not the issue. 

If switch has a PS2 quality library power won't matter.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 20, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Indeed i think so too.  The irony of all of this is that the console is holding back the sales of the games essentially.  People want to play nintendo games but don't want to pay 200+ to do so, the days when nintendo games were must haves are long gone.
> 
> But honestly i would prefer if the likes of microsoft left,  they don't really serve a purpose nintendo is held back by ONE and only one aspect.  This belief that fails them over and over again that power isn't necessary. Motion controls were never really taken seriously because the wii was a joke, the wii u was held back by a stupid controller (to be this is nintendo's worst decision ever) and now the switch because of the stupid decisions made from the wii u it can't realise it's true potential.
> 
> There was never anything wrong with being different but not at the cost of under powered consoles and inferior media. the ps2 era is something that will never occur again they only needed to put on the same jersey to be accepted into the ball game and shine from there but they prefer to be the mascot and nobody really respects.


Exactly, personally I would get the Mario Galaxy games, but I don't want a console that will be useless after I finish those games. I'm one of those people that Nintendo should appeal to.

Well at least Nintendo has a few games I'd be interested in. Microsoft has nothing, only Gears and now it's on PC. Xbox is another useless console when you have the better option in a PC.

I wouldn't mind if they went away and got replaced by Sega. But that's a pipe dream.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Dec 20, 2016)

> replaced by Sega



Watch them manage to fuck it up in 3 years time.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> What? Bullshit bruh.
> 
> The only thing that matters is good games and they haven't had a good library of games since the first Wii.
> 
> ...



Yes but when you're alternative is 99% of the video game marketshare vs nintendo games.

You see where the problem lies right?

The switch will never achieve ps2 quality library, no console will ever replicate that kind of support again because games are simply too expensive to make on only one console no matter how good it sells. 

So what has been the consistent business strategy?  Porting i.e  easy porting, how nintendo will get that depends on how their console stacks up against the other two.

3 console generations have passed and nintendo has not given an easy porting option between the other two consoles.

Yes games sells consoles always will be a determining factor but not when people have to choose between your games or no games at all it's just not that worthwhile an investment look on the people who bought a wii u.  Even if it's only for nintendo games no console is a guaranteed to actually get the games people want to play.

Metroid prime federation force?  What the fuck.   These are the things I'm talking about. The unified console should mean a unification of development teams so if we don't get all proper nintendo games on one console at this point then it is what it has always been for a long time, a bad investment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

It's kind of a package deal. People wont buy weaksauce tech these days, especially if it's pricey. And with the lesser install base you can kiss third party support goodbye. 

Honestly if this was the next 3DS it wouldn't be so bad, but Nintendo are idiots when it comes to marketing. They haven't learned shit from the WiiU fiasco.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 20, 2016)

People say wii u's problem was marketing.

Casual sales doesn't affect the sales or the hardcore market, that's why wii with 100 million sales let a flagship title like zelda skyward sword only sold under 4 million.

And games like pandora's tower, the last story and xenoblade *together *barley made two mill.

It was a poor design decision integrating a useless controller sacrificing console power to keep the cost of the console down, to about 50 fucking dollars less than the PS4 was at launch.  That was just fucking ridicooulous, you get a much more powerful console, internal storage crazy video game selection for 50 dollars more as opposed to some tablet controller?  

The tablet controller is the second worst gimmick in the history of nintendo, without the controller integrated into the console like that nintendo could have either had 1. a console rivialing ps4 in power essentially burning less energy than a ps3  (wii u burns less current that wii) or 2. a cheap alternative, but cheap don't exactly mean great sales but the gamecube had the worst sales and it turned a profit for nintendo regardless.

The switch is suffering because of this bad decision for the wii u,  ONE fucking controller.  It's amazing, a crazy butterfly effect for the gaming industry.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 20, 2016)

Naruto said:


> It just means it's a more efficient chip that provides better performance clock for clock (and typically more per watt as well).
> 
> But everything so far suggests it's OLD tech (maxwell), not new tech (pascal/polaris).


You do know pascal is literally maxwell on a 16nm spread right?

They're not significantly different and the maxwell chip is from 2015


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 20, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> The best thing that can happen to nintendo and their fans is for the Switch to flop hard, and be forced to become a third party developer. Because as far as consoles go, they're fucking trash.
> 
> There are a few nintendo games I would get if they came to steam, other than that I wouldn't bother with that upcoming paperweight. That Zelda looks whack too.


If Nintendo goes third party, you can kiss nintendo games good bye.
Its just gonna be F2p mobile from here on out. That company will be more of a shell than Sega ever was.




Naruto said:


> "Custom" chip is lingo for "we changed the clocks a bit". It looks like it's just a Tegra X1.


Nope. All they're reporting on  is the floor for clockspeeds that they want developers to target for launch. Those are always thoroughly underclocked. You saw this with the Wii U's first couple of games.

The Tegra X1 is basically what they had developers using for their dev kits. The actual chip is not going to be 

The Wii U is on a 40nm die with 176 Gflops clocked way below the chip they're using in the Switch. What we're seeing is a big step up.




[S-A-F] said:


> I don't care about the power as much as I care about the lineup for the console. But I guess without the proper power behind it the Switch can't get too many 3rd parties backing it. So where does that leave nintendo?


Third party support is more or less about the development environment of the device rather than power. This is why Nintendo went with Nvidia in the first place,  Nintendo's having Nvidia handle the development environment, using much better/more modern toolsets and they have a machine that is way more capable than their previous devices.

The dramatic doom and gloom on the Internet is ridiculous.


This is Nintendo's future, one system, one architecture, 22 internal studios firing on all cylinders with the rest of the Japanese market.  Japan is done with consoles, all they have left is handhelds.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 20, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> I'm one of those people that Nintendo should appeal to.



You sound very self-entitled about your position.  You're just one of millions of potential buyers.  How should they appeal to you?


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 20, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Yes but when you're alternative is 99% of the video game marketshare vs nintendo games.
> 
> You see where the problem lies right?
> 
> The switch will never achieve ps2 quality library, no console will ever replicate that kind of support again because games are simply too expensive to make on only one console no matter how good it sells.



It's too expensive cause companies spend in all the wrong areas and have set a precedent for certain things where they pretty much have to keep going that way, y'know 60 trillion polygon models that need 500k people to make in a restricted amount of time, ridiculously sized open worlds, overblown advertising.

It's expensive either way but Sony/Microsoft did this inadvertently with their push for graphics and scope over the quality of a game.



Canute87 said:


> YSo what has been the consistent business strategy?  Porting i.e  easy porting, how nintendo will get that depends on how their console stacks up against the other two.
> 
> 3 console generations have passed and nintendo has not given an easy porting option between the other two consoles.



Honestly I'm surprised they haven't tried to get more 3DS titles over... I still haven't played Skyward Sword either, I'd like to.




Canute87 said:


> Yes games sells consoles always will be a determining factor but not when people have to choose between your games or no games at all it's just not that worthwhile an investment look on the people who bought a wii u.  Even if it's only for nintendo games no console is a guaranteed to actually get the games people want to play.



I get that more than anybody, I haven't gotten a PS4 cause while there's a game here and there that I like plenty of it has been coming over to PC and my PC is straight up better. 

If it had the games it'd be different but in my personal opinion it still has few truly stand out titles. 



Canute87 said:


> Metroid prime federation force?  What the fuck.   These are the things I'm talking about. The unified console should mean a unification of development teams so if we don't get all proper nintendo games on one console at this point then it is what it has always been for a long time, a bad investment.



Agreed, if they do that the Switch could be great... problem is they need to do it practically immediately, a bad launch library is going to be damning for this.


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Exactly, personally I would get the Mario Galaxy games, but I don't want a console that will be useless after I finish those games. I'm one of those people that Nintendo should appeal to.
> 
> Well at least Nintendo has a few games I'd be interested in. Microsoft has nothing, only Gears and now it's on PC. Xbox is another useless console when you have the better option in a PC.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if they went away and got replaced by Sega. But that's a pipe dream.


I agree. I'm interested in a few specific Nintendo franchises like Kirby. A new Metroid would be incredible but that's a pipe dream. I'm beginning to lose interest in Mario and Zelda, and I lost interest in Pokemon years ago. At this point there isn't much left that keeps me wanting to spend $200+ on their new hardware.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 21, 2016)

But the fact that the console runs slower when not attached is already a big problem for a portable console.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 21, 2016)

Jane said:


> I agree. I'm interested in a few specific Nintendo franchises like Kirby. A new Metroid would be incredible but that's a pipe dream. I'm beginning to lose interest in Mario and Zelda, and I lost interest in Pokemon years ago. At this point there isn't much left that keeps me wanting to spend $200+ on their new hardware.


I mainly have an interest in Marion Galaxy because it reminds me of a the good ol days of the the N64. But yeah I don't care about Zelda either. A new Metroid would be good, and I never saw the appeal of Pokemon.

Not to mention that it can't even function as a media device. I use my PS4 for Blu-ray movies all the time. Nintendo just doesn't want to succeed at all, they want to remain in their bubble. Eventually it will kill them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2016)

go away Veggie


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> I mainly have an interest in Marion Galaxy because it reminds me of a the good ol days of the the N64. But yeah I don't care about Zelda either. A new Metroid would be good, and I never saw the appeal of Pokemon.
> 
> Not to mention that it can't even function as a media device. I use my PS4 for Blu-ray movies all the time. Nintendo just doesn't want to succeed at all, they want to remain in their bubble. Eventually it will kill them.


The Mario Galaxy games are great and I even enjoyed 3D World (and 3D Land) and I would consider Super Mario Maker to be one of the best Wii U games. But I guess maybe I'm starting to get fatigued of Mario. I doubt Nintendo will surpass the Mario titles that are already out unless they release a better version of Mario Maker in the future or something.

And lol I've never owned a stand alone dvd or bluray player thanks to the Playstation family of consoles. Thank you Playstation for taking care of my physical movie/show needs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2016)

Mario


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2016)

how can Nintendo produce quality games if all of them look like fucking cartoons? 

i understand that the hardware is shit and can't give us quality graphics but Nintendo should atleast try


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2016)

Y'all are depressing lmao, you a bunch of dregs in other respects of life too or do you waste your time and your happiness like this 24/7?

There are many games to find joy in.

As for modernity, this is what that means


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2016)

better than_ macOS and iOS_ ? thats nothing to be particularly proud of 


also Switch will be Vulkan compliant, thats good


----------



## Veggie (Dec 21, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Y'all are depressing lmao, you a bunch of dregs in other respects of life too or do you waste your time and your happiness like this 24/7?
> 
> There are many games to find joy in.
> 
> As for modernity, this is what that means


No one damage controls better than a nintendrone 

Switch is gonna be a piece of shit that will only satisfy the Nintendo fanboys. The writing is on the wall.

I'll stick with my PC and PS4, sorry nintendon't, your loss


----------



## Veggie (Dec 21, 2016)

Jane said:


> The Mario Galaxy games are great and I even enjoyed 3D World (and 3D Land) and I would consider Super Mario Maker to be one of the best Wii U games. But I guess maybe I'm starting to get fatigued of Mario. I doubt Nintendo will surpass the Mario titles that are already out unless they release a better version of Mario Maker in the future or something.
> 
> And lol I've never owned a stand alone dvd or bluray player thanks to the Playstation family of consoles. Thank you Playstation for taking care of my physical movie/show needs.


Yeah they seem like pretty good games, if I can buy a Wii U for dirt cheap or borrow one I'll pick them up.

I can't believe that Nintendo has the audacity to still ask 300 for that failure of a console. Man they could have sold a lot more if they had slashed the price in half. It's certainly worth around 130 ish with no Blu-ray player, no Ethernet port, not even decent online comparable to the OG Xbox.

Boy Nintendo sure is out of touch


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2016)

You know for a bunch of people who obsess over technology everday, gamers are some of the most tech illiterate people on the planet lmao

Its like y'all are a bunch of Newton stans but you dont know the basic concepts that calculus is comprised of lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2016)

You of all people bitch about shitposting without substance.

It's like poetry.

Mind you, I just care about the games the thing will have but let's not start another avalanche of posting how the Switch is totally a heavyhitter like you did when the WiiU came out.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 23, 2016)

So I'm a dirty fuck and I got a wiimote plus to play Skyward sword on emulator cause fuck buying one now a days.

Think I might need a sensor bar too but can't afford it atm. Maybe later if necessary.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 23, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> So I'm a dirty fuck and I got a wiimote plus to play Skyward sword on emulator cause fuck buying one now a days.
> 
> Think I might need a sensor bar too but can't afford it atm. Maybe later if necessary.



Well, yes, you need a sensor bar 

It's basically just an infrared light so the wiimote can have an axis, but you do need it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 23, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Well, yes, you need a sensor bar
> 
> It's basically just an infrared light so the wiimote can have an axis, but you do need it.



Actually I've set it up and besides the initial calibration being a complete pain in the ass it works.

Apparently you NEED a sensor bar for Windows 7 and below but not past it.

That said it would be nice not to have to wave my arm wildly to try to calibrate properly at the start.

EDIT - I hit a wall on the loftwing flight, the bird just keeps going in a circle and no wrestling with the controller can help. 

Jeez, it was already 40 bucks just to get the controller, nunchuck, and a rechargeable battery so I don't spend a fortune on that.

Even pirating this damn game is costly lol.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2016)

Make sure you got a Wii Motion+ controller (or have the little attachment that turns a Wii Remote into one, they came with Red Steel 2). Skyward Swords uses that particular kind for 1:1 controls and a normal one is a no good.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 24, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Make sure you got a Wii Motion+ controller (or have the little attachment that turns a Wii Remote into one, they came with Red Steel 2). Skyward Swords uses that particular kind for 1:1 controls and a normal one is a no good.



Yeah I got a wiimote plus and a nunchuck, I paired it and it kinda works but the loftwing thing just falls flat. 

Looks like I have to piss out another 15 bucks for the dolphin sensor bar.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2016)

Honestly the Sky overall was a the weakest part of the game. I never was big on Loftwing travel. But having precise controls are important for some of the best parts like the Beetle too.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah I can't do shit right now its like trying to steer a boulder that's going at terminal velocity in the opposite direction of your force. 

The sword is finicky but workable.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 24, 2016)

I spent 70€ on the wiimote with motion plus included and nunchuck combo.

There were a ton of knock offs but I heard horror stories about lack of precision and I had never owned a wii so I went all the way.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 24, 2016)

I paid 30 bucks, I think it's the real deal, it doesn't feel or look cheap and nothing seems off.

It works well enough when using the first person look mode too, it's just the bird that just fucks everything.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2016)

I just got the game when it came out normally with the special edition that came with the golden Zelda Wii Remote+ and the 25th Anniversary CD.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2016)

I wonder when stores will officially start taking pre-orders? Doesn't the Switch come out in March?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wonder when stores will officially start taking pre-orders? Doesn't the Switch come out in March?



Prolly immediately after the direct


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Prolly immediately after the direct



hmmhh...hopefully. I've pre-ordered every single Nintendo console since N64 and I will do the same this time around.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 24, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I just got the game when it came out normally with the special edition that came with the golden Zelda Wii Remote+ and the 25th Anniversary CD.



I didn't have money back then and I don't now, not for the console at least.

When I did have money Nintendo simply didn't interest me with their console, the same way Sony has yet to do that this gen and the same way Microsoft has never interested me outside of PC.

I only need one more thing so it shouldn't be too bad.

EDIT - 

Okay so I got past the bird stuff, apparently the tilting has to be very delicate, it's extremely sensitive but after I figured that out it was doable. 

Same with the sword I can get it to swing the way I want 70% of the time, except in battle, too worried about taking damage to focus so that's gonna take some getting used to. 

It seems the general rule is to be very delicate with the movements.

Idk if it's this hard with a Wii or if it's not and the lack of sensor bar is making it kick my ass harder than normal. 

I certainly can't play for very long, I'm not used to these controllers and my hand on the nunchuk is aching like mad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You of all people bitch about shitposting without substance.
> 
> It's like poetry.
> 
> Mind you, I just care about the games the thing will have but let's not start another avalanche of posting how the Switch is totally a heavyhitter like you did when the WiiU came out.



Arguing that a machine is  modern and capable is not the same as trying to pass it off as a heavy hitter lol. Save the receipts friend. Wait and chill my guy, the python grows ever larger.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 26, 2016)

I got this thing working properly now with the candle trick. 

I hurt my arm fighting Ghirahim though lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

Yo


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 5, 2017)

I just got my schedule for next week an I'm able to watch the conference. My body is ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

2D Metroid, just 2D Metroid. pls Nintendo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2017)

2.5D at best.

Still probably not happening.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

GG euro guys


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 5, 2017)

It seems like we'll be getting a mini-E3. The Switch presentation first, then live game demos the next day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

Dope


----------



## Naruto (Jan 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> GG euro guys



Giving me a reason to pirate BotW? No problemo, Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Giving me a reason to pirate BotW? No problemo, Nintendo.



Change your name to Luffy, Pirate King-san.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 5, 2017)

Game announcement, also Rime was confirmed for Switch a few weeks ago.


Also here's some incredible news 



Xenoblade please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

I thought Rime was a PS4 exclusive.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I thought Rime was a PS4 exclusive.


Apparently not?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I thought Rime was a PS4 exclusive.



It broadened its horizons, it's releasing everywhere now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Change your name to Luffy, Pirate King-san.



More like "Gaara of the Salt" these days tbh.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 6, 2017)

Shirker said:


> More like "Gaara of the Salt" these days tbh.





Okay.



kurisu said:


> 2D Metroid, just 2D Metroid. pls Nintendo



Nah, it ain't happening. I've long since lost hope.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2017)

I want 3D metroid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2017)

Shirker said:


> More like "Gaara of the Salt" these days tbh.





Naruto said:


> Okay.



When your kliq and senpai about to roast one another.  



> Nah, it ain't happening. I've long since lost hope.



It is always darkest just before the Day dawneth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2017)

50% LOADED ^Clicky^


----------



## Monna (Jan 6, 2017)

ewww i accidentally stepped in a big pile of switch


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2017)

Apparently the Presentation is supposed to be about an hour long.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2017)

Can't say I'm not curious as to what they think can fill an hour. Game announcements, I hope.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm guessing at least a good 20 minutes of it is just gonna be elaborating on the machine itself. The trailer was neat because we actually got to see it, but even that didn't tell us a whole lot.



kurisu said:


> When your kliq and senpai about to roast one another.



I don't roast, I observe.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2017)

I think 20 minutes is a good amount for the device itself as well. They could use the time to show it playing some games to tease what's to come and then the next 40 on the games that they pushed the release back for (Switch is coming in March because Nintendo wanted a strong starting line up).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Apparently the Presentation is supposed to be about an hour long.







Naruto said:


> Can't say I'm not curious as to what they think can fill an hour. Game announcements, I hope.



They're doing a Treehouse kinda thing after the direct. Prolly demos. So you can bet your sweet nerdy ass there's gonna be gaems 



Shirker said:


> I'm guessing at least a good 20 minutes of it is just gonna be elaborating on the machine itself. The trailer was neat because we actually got to see it, but even that didn't tell us a whole lot.



They'd send a strong message if they start with 1-2 launch games, fill the rest of the show with tech/features and end it with a bombshell. But this is Nintendo so lel 




> I don't roast, I observe.



You can't blame him man. Nintendo aint giving us shit to work with.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2017)

If they're smart, they'll port the best WiiU games and launch a 3D Mario game.


----------



## sworder (Jan 7, 2017)

Just show Bayonetta 2 port and I'm sold for Day 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 7, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If they're smart, they'll port the best WiiU games and launch a 3D Mario game.



Yeah.

I'm actually interested in the switch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm actually interested in the switch.



It's interesting because Nintendo's handheld and console teams will be working on a single platform.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 7, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It's interesting because Nintendo's handheld and console teams will be working on a single platform.


That's correct.

honestly the concept makes perfect sense.


but the timing is messed up. pascal would have made it much better imo.

if the rumors are true


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2017)

Parker is not ready for any consumer level devices. Nintendo most likely too the feature sets they added for the Pascal set and applied it to a high yield 28nm card or the best 20nm they could get since they cant really go with a 16nm and there is little difference between the 2onm and the 16nm cards that isnt connected to the new feature introduced with the change in architecture. Its kinda weird that they have this 28nm card that preform better than a majority of the 20nms lol

Pascal is a small step forward in comparison to their new processes for the car AI. So whether its Maxwell or Pascal is really irrelevant at the end of the day. Its the latest Nvidia processor they could get. I'm more concerned about how big a jump they went with their CPU. Thats the money shot in this equation


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2017)

sworder said:


> Just show Bayonetta 2 port and I'm sold for Day 1



Bayonetta 2, Xenoblade Chronicles X and Smash 4 ports and I will start putting up ads to sell my Wii U before the direct is even over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2017)

lol ya'll want ports instead of actual new games.

yeah, have switch be a wii u port console that gets canned after 2 years and replaced with its successor that ports the switch's 1 or 2 original games to it

yeah nintendo is so cool i can't wait to keep buying all their new consoles


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

ningendo doesn't have any worthwhile exclusives that they can remake and be like their system seller


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2017)

Jane said:


> lol ya'll want ports instead of actual new games.



I just wanna ditch my Wii U, to be honest.

I don't like having too many consoles plugged on my TV. Takes up space in my desk, and I already use it as my monitor too. I'm going to treat the Switch as a handheld 100% of the time, assuming I ever get it.

More importantly, the Wii U didn't get any attention, yet a handful of games for it are really, really good. And they deserve to be played on a more successful console with a higher market share. Obviously new games are essential, but porting over the greatest hits from the Wii U would, in my opinion, be thoroughly worth it.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> So whether its Maxwell or Pascal is really irrelevant


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I just wanna ditch my Wii U, to be honest.
> 
> I don't like having too many consoles plugged on my TV. Takes up space in my desk, and I already use it as my monitor too. I'm going to treat the Switch as a handheld 100% of the time, assuming I ever get it.
> 
> More importantly, the Wii U didn't get any attention, yet a handful of games for it are really, really good. And they deserve to be played on a more successful console with a higher market share. Obviously new games are essential, but porting over the greatest hits from the Wii U would, in my opinion, be thoroughly worth it.


you are assuming the switch will be more successful than the wii u.

Oh yeah, and it still wont get a new metroid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2017)

No one said that we want the Switch to be a WiiU machine. What the Switch needs to do to pull a semi decent launch is to port the best WiiU games they have as pull a decent half start. Because no console in the last 10 years has had a decent launch lineup. Breath of the Wild is the best thing that Nintendo seems to be doing in years but they'll need to actually announce, you know, more than one original game.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2017)

Jane said:


> you are assuming the switch will be more successful than the wii u.



You're right, I am assuming that. The alternative makes the exercise irrelevant in and of itself. I've already stated multiple times that the only outcome that matters to me, should their next console fail, is to see Nintendo go third party so I don't have to keep buying their inferior hardware. So all that's left to talk about is what I want out of the console if it does _*not *_fail.



Jane said:


> Oh yeah, and it still wont get a new metroid.



You're trying to be cruel but I've accepted this fact a year ago. I'm past all stages of mourning


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jane said:


> you are assuming the switch will be more successful than the wii u.
> 
> Oh yeah, and it still wont get a new metroid.



Well yeah, but the wii was a terrible console to begin with.  Functionality, the gimmick, the pricepoint everything about that console was doomed to failure.

Switch won't be a replacement for the PS4 and ONE, but it doesn't have to be, it can be a nice alternative only justified if nintendo spends time and actually makes all their franchises on one console for once.

To think that nintendo ends up being third party without doing those games justice at least once is mind boggling.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 8, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Well yeah, but the wii was a terrible console to begin with.  Functionality, the gimmick, the pricepoint everything about that console was doomed to failure.
> 
> Switch won't be a replacement for the PS4 and ONE, but it doesn't have to be, it can be a nice alternative only justified if nintendo spends time and actually makes all their franchises on one console for once.
> 
> To think that nintendo ends up being third party without doing those games justice at least once is mind boggling.



I really like Skyward Swords motion controls tbh. 

It can be done well, people just don't generally do it well, they try to add it where it's not needed instead of where it will improve things.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jane said:


> lol ya'll want ports instead of actual new games.
> 
> yeah, have switch be a wii u port console that gets canned after 2 years and replaced with its successor that ports the switch's 1 or 2 original games to it
> 
> yeah nintendo is so cool i can't wait to keep buying all their new consoles



Yeah that won't happen, if the switch fails nintendo can't be stupid to believe that another console will solve their problems. They would be just wasting money. The console thing is dying.

Their games would sell a lot more if on other platforms and they can simply port all other games they had in the past and it would still sell.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 8, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I really like Skyward Swords motion controls tbh.
> 
> It can be done well, people just don't generally do it well, they try to add it where it's not needed instead of where it will improve things.



I meant wii u sorry.

If wii u was just a HD continuation of motion controls and no stpuid tablet controller nintendo could have produced a powerful console to match PS4 and ONE easily.

But this gimmicky business of theirs is too much, same with the 3DS 3D gimmick as well.

That's why i hope the switch doesn't fail, it's pure gaming and incredibly flexibility and proper functionality maybe the power is lacking but it is what is is, nintendo knows handheld market so i trust their decisions with that at the very least.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Switch won't be a replacement for the PS4 and ONE



People are already taking the piss(whether intentionally or not) and comparing the Switch to the 4Bone.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2017)

A little over 200 bucks seems about right.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 8, 2017)

I Wonder what you get for 250.  Given that the 3ds retailed for about that with a useless gimmick a handheld this powerful for that price might have some things missing.

Maybe their's a deluxe version.  With all those controller options it doesn't seem like a good business to put it all in one package.

Although If they did that that would be amazing mind you, just looking on what is exactly realistic.


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2017)

The 3DS wasn't even worth half that price, Nintendo got greedy trying to sell it for far more than what it was worth

$250 sounds like good price tag for what it offers


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2017)

I saw something about that rumor being fake now so I dunno.

Here's an update.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Can't wait for gaming 'journalists' to give Breath of the Wild 10s or 9.5 ratings just because lolnostalgia. 

They will forget about how casual it is and doesn't offer anything worthwhile to do except cutting trees and meeting enemies that dont wanna kill you


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 9, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Can't wait for gaming 'journalists' to give Breath of the Wild 10s or 9.5 ratings just because lolnostalgia.
> 
> They will forget about how casual it is and doesn't offer anything worthwhile to do except cutting trees and meeting enemies that dont wanna kill you



>From the Desk of Thor.

P.S Has never beaten a Zelda game and still butt hurt about it

P.S.S Puzzles are gay 

P.S.S.S I'M NOT A DUMB OKAY YOU'RE A DUMB!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sworder (Jan 9, 2017)

Apparently IGN France tweeted this and deleted it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 9, 2017)

Those release dates look a bit iffy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2017)

Whoever faked that heard about the Mario Rabbids rumor thing, clever.

Assassin's Creed is what breaks it. They should have gone with Beyond Good & Evil 2 if they wanted to be totally epic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

sworder said:


> Apparently IGN France tweeted this and deleted it



I think Fifa breaks it IMO. Q2 is at the end of the football season, and just mere weeks away from EA kickstarting their marketing campaign for the next game(they usually show the first teasers 1-2 weeks before E3), that's a new game(development and online support) for 4 months tops till the new one which wouldn't be worth it for EA. Plus I don't think EA's sports division gives a shit about the switch, FUT modes wouldn't work on the go unless the switch is like the Vita and will get a 4G edition. But online would be piss poor anyway.

Switch It is a meme name tho, I hope that one in particular is true.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2017)

lol AC Egypt


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Lel see how many Marios are in there?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2017)

> *Here are Bayonetta 2, Xenoblade Chronicles X & Super Mario 3D World running in 4K on WiiU’s CEMU emulator*


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 10, 2017)

All I want is Zelda SS and TP being compatible and I'm all in for sure. You think MK8 can be played online with others?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Gonna miss the effin' direct because my effin' job yanked me back into the effin' driving position for the rest of the week. 

Guess I'll catch it Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2017)

Wonder if the Sonic game is gonna show up at the direct.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 11, 2017)

So happy the Easy Allies are doing a betting Special for the Direct tomorrow. This shit is probably better than the Direct itself


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 11, 2017)

> Nintendo has lots of streaming events centered around the unveiling of Switch this week. The Nintendo Switch Presentation 2017 is up first, followed by Treehouse fun several hours later. Those aren’t the only two streams, however.
> 
> Pages are now up on Nintendo’s Japanese YouTube page for the Nintendo Switch Experience 2017, which is being hosted in Japan. Day 1 is *here* and day 2 is *here*.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2017)

Will either be a fun or devastating weekend.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 11, 2017)

We're basically getting two E3s this year


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2017)

Ayyy. They're really going out on the info. Good. This is a good thing. Best they try to get the message out about this thing as much as they can. Get real annoying about it. Make sure this shit is in the public consciousness.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 12, 2017)

I really would love for them to test battery life at the presentation (As well as durability too).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2017)

How many hours till it starts?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2017)

11:00pm...

wow, I have to stay up for that? Some people have to go to work >_>


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 12, 2017)

imagine the folks up at 4am lol


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 12, 2017)

Why the super late start anyways?
They usually did these things in the morning/early afternoon


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm on vaca but I'll probably sit this one out. Got a bunch of shit to do tomorrow.

I'll be disappointed as soon as I wake up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> imagine the folks up at 4am lol



Would have been perfect for me since that's what time I wake up for work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

I thought this was gonna be a shitty direct.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2017)

Just wanna see what they have in store. Maybe something exciting, or maybe something that's not relevant to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

When's the last time Nintendo did shit this big? That E3 with the Zelda orchestra?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

So due to a miscommunication between the higher-ups at my jerb, I'm free to watch this shit tonight.

I'm ready. Y'all ready?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> So due to a miscommunication between the higher-ups at my jerb, I'm free to watch this shit tonight.
> 
> I'm ready. Y'all ready?



I'm skeptic but that rave shit is helping.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Released on March 3rd - Worldwide release.

EDIT: 299 bucks! fuck


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

Simultaneous Worldwide release, eh? Pretty neat

300 bucks at launch. Not that neat. I was expecting 250


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

Man it's gonna be so expensive here in Aus

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Region-free 

Welcome to 10 years ago Ninty


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

Nintendo going Sony with the online shit.

EDIT**
REGION LOCKING GONE, THO!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Wait! Did they actually mention paid online?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

I guess it was only a matter of time before it nabbed them too, but it's still gonna blow not being able to just flat out use the internet I pay for to go online.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Nintendo's final form.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

Time for the gaming equivalent of making out


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

Iwata-sama didn't die for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

We already know this shit.  

Show me the gaems.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

6 hours of life, but it has a portable battery.
I wonder if that portable battery has something to do with the MSRP. 

EDIT*
These "switch" puns.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

Gotta shill them amiibos...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

Amiibo functionality and a Ninty version of a "Share" button.
Also has motion control. Not sure why that surprises me, but it's pretty neat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't like the hardware so far. Show me some gaems.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

"They fit in the palm of your hand and feel very natural"

Me, a bit fat man with gorilla hands: "BULLSHIT!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

Nintendo: Look you can pretend that all of this is happening with your imagination!

Gamers: STFU!


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

HD Rumble


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

The left joycon is magic apparently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

This can be some wild shit with a VR machine.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 12, 2017)

Playstation and XBOX: Keep the same controller style for four generations.  

Nintendo Switch: We're small, light, AND GODDAMN MAGIC.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

I thought that was Chuck Norris at first


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Nintendo............................................


*Spoiler*: __ 




why dis?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> This can be some wild shit with a VR machine.



Depends on just how accurate the hd rumble is.
I'm having a real hard time imagining what the inner hardware of the joycons are like where you'll be able to feel the number of ice cubes in an imaginary glass.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 12, 2017)

So, it seems like the Nintendo Switch is the hybrid threesome child of Gamecube, Wii, and Wii U.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Who needs a screen when playing *VIDEO *games?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 12, 2017)

March 3rd for the release date of the console.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2017)

My god, the 1-2 Switch game commercial is so cringe-worthy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> My god, the 1-2 Switch game commercial is so cringe-worthy.



Share the joy dick.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 12, 2017)

Where are the damn games...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

New Hajime no Ippo looks great


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 12, 2017)

ARMS for Smash Bros on Switch.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

A fighting game and a shooter?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Share the joy dick.


More like a dick punch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

"Not gonna lie, this looks really charming for a packed in launch title"

*ARMS*

""


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

$300 port console


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

tbh this would've been cool on regular controls. But this is secondary shit....


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

It.. Looks visually nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Not even a launch title.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

Well at least it is a new I.P >_>


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 12, 2017)

SPLATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

'Ey, Splatoon!


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

nintendo is finished


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh fuck yes a sequel.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

It's a fuckin' sequuueeeeelll!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Pro controller support 

Map on screen


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2017)

Waiting for the Smasshhh reveal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

>Not a launch title


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

So squid-jumping is slightly less intuitive due to the lack of a gamepad.

--------
EDIT*
This translator doesn't know what to do about this guy.


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

The translator's voice really isn't getting across the emotion I think they want us to feel lol


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

These puns are rather switchy :V


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Mario GTA mod? What?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

Mario Unleashed.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2017)

THIS FUCKIN MARIO OPEN WORLD WHAT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Fuck doe.... This looks good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Pimp Bowser. I lost my shit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Bowser finally getting that peach juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

Super Mario Color Unleashed


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2017)

Super Mario Odyssey looks cool.


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit that looks good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

That looked ridiculously fun.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 12, 2017)

Well done, Nintendo!  The sandbox Mario is alive again!  

And that living hat...


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

Mario Minish Cap


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Pimp Bowser. I lost my shit.



Okay, so it wasn't just me. 

----------

Not gonna lie, the aesthetic of the game looks a little haphazard. That said this is literally the most expressive Mario has ever been, so that's nice.

Looking forward to the release of Mario World Adventure. That cap attack looks dope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Looked polished as shit.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

What is a Tales game doing on a Nintendo console?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Nintendo focusing on the well-received WiiU titles.


BAYONETTA 3... LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Direct sequel?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

AYYYYYY

FIRE EMBLEM!!
.... wait, why is Team Ninja in it?

---------

"Warriors"
Oh, that's why.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Fire Emblem Musou

Was only a matter of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2017)

Xenoblade 2.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

Fire Emblem Warriors huh?


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

waifu warriors


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

Atlus is doing a thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

SMT V?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2017)

I''ll kill for Fire Emblem Musou with charcters FROM AL THE GAMES. ILL MAKE THE SWITCH


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

SMT IV part 3?


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

the only thing that could save the switch is excite truck 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2017)

Mario in a real world setting?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

>weabo shit


aight mang


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >weabo shit
> 
> 
> aight mang



I don't know why, but it suddenly dawned on me that this is a primarily Japanese conference. 

--------
Toshiro looks like a Yakuza and scares me.


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

Omg Sega. Pls bring back an old series


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

Todd Howard...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Skyrim on the go. 



*Spoiler*: __ 




for 2.5 hours


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2017)

suuuuddaaaaaaaaaa bois


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Translator can't juggle Suda's shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

Suda51 is an actual person??

----------

This translator is dying! Someone *please help him*.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

No More Heroes 3 pls


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2017)

TRAVIS TOUCHDOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN omg kill meee


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

Wtf Suda51 is 50 how does he look younger than me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2017)

MY ASSHOLE FUCKING FUCKFACE FRIEND JUST WOKE ME UP WITH A TEXT SAYING NO MORE HEROES 3

EVERYONE FESS UP


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2017)

Jane said:


> the only thing that could save the switch is excite truck 2



Or a Pokemon game.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

*SAVE THE TRANSLATOR!!!*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

>EA

GG, world is ending tomorrow!


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

before no more heroes 3, no more heroes 2 needs to be made as a game that isn't shit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MY ASSHOLE FUCKING FUCKFACE FRIEND JUST WOKE ME UP WITH A TEXT SAYING NO MORE HEROES 3
> 
> EVERYONE FESS UP



Suda showed up, showed a picture of Travis and then left. Tha'sall you get.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2017)

Bill Trinen holdin it down


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> *SAVE THE TRANSLATOR!!!*


Yes please


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 12, 2017)

Xenoblade 2


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

Yesss Bill Trinen is here to save us


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MY ASSHOLE FUCKING FUCKFACE FRIEND JUST WOKE ME UP WITH A TEXT SAYING NO MORE HEROES 3
> 
> EVERYONE FESS UP


go back to bed


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >EA
> 
> GG, world is ending tomorrow!



Trump is president, Mario is biting Sonic instead of the other way around and EA is actually working with Nintendo hardware. 2017's gonna be fucking weird.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

They even got sperts.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2017)

The gaijin looks bored


----------



## Tarot (Jan 12, 2017)

A new 3D SMT game? Fuck Yasss

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> The gaijin looks bored


it is the switch after all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

No BtoW?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

'EY, 'EY, YOU CAN'T JUST FLASH FUCKING BOMBERMAN AND NOT ELABORATE!! WHAT *WAS* THAT???


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> No BtoW?


cancelled


----------



## Tarot (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm dropping my Wii U faster than a wedlock baby.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

>Sanic



That's from the new game I think.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2017)

WAIT, WAI- WHAT IS ALL THIS SHIT YOU'RE SHOWING, WAT?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> WHAT IS ALL THIS SHIT YOU'RE SHOWING, WAT?!?



Third party horseshit.


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

Imagine if at the end of the presentation there's a black screen and then the Smash symbol appears


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

Stein said:


> Imagine if at the end of the presentation there's a black screen and then the Smash symbol appears


the new character is inkling


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Suda showed up, showed a picture of Travis and then left. Tha'sall you get.



Fucking hell. That was not worth the drama.

Dick is still pretty solid over NMH3 being a thing. Sure thing.

Yep.

Back to bed for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

Spoarts gamez is an automatic buy from me.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2017)

So where are the games?


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> So where are the games?


>implying nintendo has games

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2017)

So how much of the Nintendo Bingo has be filled so far?


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2017)

Reggie: "We're all here for the games. And man, what games?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 13, 2017)

Everyone is looking older now


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

dead on arrival $300 door stop


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

Just announce that Zelda is a a launch title already! I won't buy it!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 13, 2017)

Where's ma Metroid? Where's ma Pokemon Snap Sequel?

All I wanted was those 2 games.... ........


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> Where's ma Metroid? Where's ma Pokemon Snap Sequel?
> 
> All I wanted was those 2 games.... ........


metroid is never coming back dude


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wtfffffffffff


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

'Ey, this Zelda looks lit.

*EDIT*
'EEEYYYY, Launch Title.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 13, 2017)

Now that is a Zelda trailer...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 13, 2017)

RELEASE DATE OF SWITCH, BABY!


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

I really liked that trailer. Probably the best trailer so far. That music was high octane


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

that is a cool wii u game


----------



## Stein (Jan 13, 2017)

goddamn it I bought a Wii U for this Zelda and now I'm just gonna end up spending more money I don't have for the better version of it on Switch


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2017)

Presentation is over? Fuck, I was expecting something else. 
I'm really not sure if there are any games that I happened to like, maybe the Mario game, but that's it.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Stein said:


> goddamn it I bought a Wii U for this Zelda and now I'm just gonna end up spending more money I don't have for the better version of it on Switch


>paying for a port


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Bad presentation that flipped around pretty hard near the end. More stuff coming soon too.

I'd say that about evened out to "decent"


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2017)

Zelda with them eyebrows, my goodness 
Pretty hyped from that trailer

Nothing on Monster Hunter?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Launch is weak, price is a bit too much, and paid online sucks. 

But this wasn't a trainwreck on its own. Maybe if you consider the fact that 2016 was a garbage year for Nintendo then yeah.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Launch is weak, price is a bit too much, and paid online sucks.
> 
> But this wasn't a trainwreck on its own. Maybe if you consider the fact that 2016 was a garbage year for Nintendo then yeah.


Does it seriously fucking have paid online?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> get a new hobby because console games are finished



Well, I'm playing PC games so I have an out.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

And I don't really give a shit, so I also have an out.



Jane said:


> Does it seriously fucking have paid online?



Yep. Ninty is officially joining the club of "you can't use your own internet" this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

No way am playing BtoW on the WiiU, if I never get a Switch I'd rather wait for the next gen port.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

I wanna see that fuckin Fire Emblem Warriors game.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> And I don't really give a shit, so I also have an out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Ninty is officially joining the club of "you can't use your own internet" this year.


fucking shit i didn't think i could possible hate nintendo more. they are fucking slime balls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> And I don't really give a shit, so I also have an out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Ninty is officially joining the club of "you can't use your own internet" this year.



It sucks because I like Splatoon and MK online(smash was laggy for me) and I can't play that shit elsewhere. If I do get the switch I might drop PS+ for this.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> No way am playing BtoW on the WiiU, if I never get a Switch I'd rather wait for the next gen port.


paying for a port


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> paying for a *superior *port



fixed.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2017)

its 2017 and Ningendo still scamming people with vaporware


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It sucks because I like Splatoon and MK online(smash was laggy for me) and I can't play that shit elsewhere. If I do get the switch I might drop PS+ for this.



The only thing I hope is that paid service means they're able to upgrade their servers to actual servers, as opposed to the room full of potatoes they usually use.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm not gonna complain about the online until I see the pricing.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It sucks because I like Splatoon and MK online(smash was laggy for me) and I can't play that shit elsewhere. If I do get the switch I might drop PS+ for this.


paying for online ever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Inklings in mah Mario Kart

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> fixed.



Honest question, is it even a port if it's being released at the same time as the original?
Sounds more like a "version".


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Honest question, is it even a port if it's being released at the same time as the original?
> Sounds more like a "version".


it was developed as a wii u game so the switch version is a port


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Honest question, is it even a port if it's being released at the same time as the original?
> Sounds more like a "version".



I've paid for remasters before. Since when was it a sin against the gaming Gods to pay for a better port?Especially if you didn't buy the inferior version before. 

Jane tripping as usual.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

yeah i sure loving buying every version of resident evil 4 that comes out


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> it was developed as a wii u game so the switch version is a port



It's coming out at the same fucking time... It matters literally zero amount.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

nintendrones can't take criticism

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> yeah i sure loving buying every version of resident evil 4 that comes out



ikr, I bought it at least 2 times.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2017)

Might steal a Switch. Good to see they're actually releasing games for this console.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> nintendrones can't take criticism



>Nintendrone
<-- hardcore Sonic fan.

K


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Might steal a Switch. *Good to see they're actually releasing games for this console*.


For the first year maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

That shit is ripped straight from Bayonetta 2's first boss.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

So did the Metroid game look any good?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> That shit is ripped straight from Bayonetta 2's first boss.



Mario just can't seem to stop stealing shit in this game.



Rey said:


> So did the Metroid game look any good?



It was weird. It got reskinned as some rock'em sock'em robots game and Samus is a guy now. Keeping an open mind.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

There is a Super Mario World romhack called Super Mario Odyssey which is probably better than this shit


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2017)

No Splatoon at launch? 
Eh, just might grab up Breath of the Wild on the U and hold off until then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

More games confirmed here


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> No Splatoon at launch?
> Eh, just might grab up Breath of the Wild on the U and hold off until then


smart


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

I honestly think I'll wait until a price drop or some Switch Pro Scorpio situation. not enough games


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> More games confirmed here



I can't believe there's a _*fucking*_ Bomberman!


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I honestly think I'll wait until a price drop or some Switch Pro Scorpio situation. not enough games


dead on arrival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I can't believe there's a _*fucking*_ Bomberman!



Conami lowkey making games again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Yo


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2017)

While the stuff for the Switch itself didn't blow me away, though HD rumble could be interesting the stuff announced for down the line looks incredible. Oddesey looks like the best Mario game to date, Zelda's trailer was fucking amazing (dual audio please!), SMT, fucking Xenoblade 2 with 4/6 composers returning, Splatoon 2, Mario Kart Deluxe, etc.

These are the kinds of games that keep me a Nintendo fan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Conami lowkey making games again.



Konami, after a straight year of burning bridges just makes a highly desired game out of the fucking blue and then proceeds to not announce it. What is even happening?



kurisu said:


> Yo



Hey look, it's that thing I said


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

This shit is expensive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Konami, after a straight year of burning bridges just makes a highly desired game out of the fucking blue and then proceeds to not announce it. What is even happening?



Also launch title apparently.


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2017)

I've never seen someone as mad as Jane in this topic 

like you know Thor is just trolling but dis was just sad to read bc other people are excited

anyway still waiting for dat Bayo 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 13, 2017)

sworder said:


> anyway still waiting for dat Bayo 2



Bayonetta 3.  And I sincerely wish, no matter how distant a dream, that Golden Sun makes its triumphant return on Switch.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> This shit is expensive.



Yeah, I'm personally waiting 'til a 250 drop and the inevitable Smash Bros port.

If I can hold off on PS4 despite having a MIGHTY NEED! For SenKag and Zero Horizon, I can hold off on this.

EDIT*
-Switch Pro controller $70
Hahahaaaa, Fuck you!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

sworder said:


> I've never seen someone as mad as Jane in this topic
> 
> like you know Thor is just trolling but dis was just sad to read bc other people are excited
> 
> anyway still waiting for dat Bayo 2



If it makes you feel better, unlike thor, Jane's way less of a putz in other threads, so it's pretty obvious they're trolling as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Online is free on launch until fall 2017.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2017)

Enemies even the bosses are so friendly, they cant hit you even while your standing still! 








and that Super Mario Odyssey is the most nonsense game i've ever seen in my life. jumping around the city like a tool for no reason


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2017)

Would be amazing if true 

I'll miss Sawano, but with Ace + coming back, I won't miss him that much 

Art style looks like it translates better into 3d than the style of the previous two games,
I'm just not too big on art style itself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

I was about to post this but wasn't sure if I should.
I like how Nintendo are having a field day with Bowser as a character these days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

NA launch line-up:

- 1, 2 Switch
- The Legend of Zelda: BotW
- Just Dance 2017
- Has Been Heroes
- Snipperclips
- Super Bomberman R
- Disgaea 5 Complete
- Puyo Puyo Tetris
- Rayman Legends
- Steep
- Skylanders: Imaginators
- I Am Setsuna


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

I still can't believe Bomberman R is real....


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

rip


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Online is free on launch until fall 2017.


They'd better give a hell of a service if I have to pay now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

so:

- $300 (Maxwell hardware ?? or no ?)
- paid online starting from end of 2017
- no Metroid
- no Bayo 2 port
- no Bayo 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> If it makes you feel better, unlike thor, Jane's way less of a putz in other threads, so it's pretty obvious they're trolling as well.


I'm trolling but the Switch has legit bad aspects that shouldn't be ignored. 

paid online etc it's okay when nintendoes it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2017)

70$ for a pro controller
50$ for a single joy con controller
80$ for both joy con controllers

No wonder they held off on announcing Smash Bros Switch


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> I'm trolling but the Switch has legit bad aspects that shouldn't be ignored.
> 
> paid online etc it's okay when nintendoes it



Your problem is no one here is ignoring much of anything, so you're basically targeting no one.
Take it to gaf or something if you're in it to make some weird statement. We're generally level-headed here.

EDIT*
Well... we are now anyway. 'swhat happens when there are only, like, 10 regulars anymore. 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> 70$ for a pro controller
> 50$ for a single joy con controller
> 80$ for both joy con controllers
> 
> No wonder they held off on announcing Smash Bros Switch



So stupid. Why do controllers cost as much as video games nowadays?


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> We're generally level-headed here.


Now that made me laugh


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> Now that made me laugh



Well, I'm glad we're your solitary source of vidja game discussion. We'd _have_ to be for _that_ to be funny.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Well, I'm glad we're your solitary source of vidja game discussion. We'd _have_ to be for _that_ to be funny.


it's true


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2017)

Preorders are up on Best Buy and Walmart. Amazon for UK folks only so far


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 13, 2017)

Voice acting in my Zeruda game?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2017)

I decided to just go with Best Buy rather than possibly miss out, unfortunately this means no midnight release as there's none at the store I chose. If I see something I like better I might jump on it.

I'm probably going with the Special Edition for BotW, the Master Edition only has one more item for a good chunk more.


----------



## Stein (Jan 13, 2017)

fuck it's 470 dollarydoos is Aus and $299 when you trade in your Wii U 32GB + 1 game and your soul
Will probs just sell my Wii U and buy it from Japan for $350.


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

so Switch XL when ?


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> We're generally level-headed here.



Since when?


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

pfew...

Nintendo ain't messing around...


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Weiss said:


> so Switch XL when ?


One year


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2017)

Project Octopath Traveler is from the Bravely Default team? 
Well, I'm intrigued now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

when will nintendo get good graphics ?


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Weiss said:


> when will nintendo get good graphics ?


never


----------



## Veggie (Jan 13, 2017)

This reveal was pretty garbage for the most part. Only Mario Oddessy looked good, that Zelda game looks like a Witcher wannabe but for toddlers. So I would pass on that.

Only way I'll get a switch is if I can find one for less than 200USD and for a game like Mario Oddessy. 

One problem I have with it is that it's looking pretty underpowered, specially for that price when you can get a PS4 slim that will actually have lots of games to play. Not just Nintendo IPS and old games from 6 years ago. And it has a very useful Bluray player.

And what about that bullshit Arms and 1'2 switch. I swear they better not market this thing with such gimmicks at the forefront. 

Ah, we'll see what happens but I can see it being only slightly better than the Wii U.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

Odyssey looks fun, but I aint forking over $300+ for an obsolete Tegra tablet just for that (& Zelda)


----------



## Frieza (Jan 13, 2017)

I want it so bad. <2 months until I get my hands on Zelda BotW on the switch.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 13, 2017)

Mario Odyssey feels like Lego Avengers. You have a big City to explore, the graphics seems a bit similar. Gameplay seems similar too.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

>wake up
>check on nintendo switch news
>300 bucks



I'm calling it right fucking now: price drop within 6 months of release.

PS4 and Bone are 260 bucks on amazon right now and much more powerful. Plugging a weak piece of shit to your TV is not an advantage. This is a powerful handheld priced like a home console.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

when


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

IT'S 350 EUROS HERE

WITH PAID ONLINE

*HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

PS4 Pro is the only console I will be getting this decade 

and PS5 Pro some time closer to 2024-2025


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 13, 2017)

I haven't watched the whole thing yet (I'm at work), did they really do this idiotic thing...?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh my god, it's honestly worse than I could have imagined.

Well done, Nintendo. You may go third party after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 13, 2017)

only thing other than BOTW I'm interested in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

What makes me happy is even the die hard fanboys over at /r/nintendo are calling it a disappointment.

December 2017: slightly updated Switch model, dock sold separately, massive price cut and a bundled game. Treat it like the next DS handheld from that point onward and you're still in business, Nintendo.

Or go third party and save me the trouble of purchasing your garbage hardware.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2017)

Of course I wake up @5:00am and it's not available on Amazon anymore. Had to go the Gamestop route.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> >wake up
> >check on nintendo switch news
> >300 bucks
> 
> ...





Naruto said:


> What makes me happy is even the die hard fanboys over at /r/nintendo are calling it a disappointment.
> 
> December 2017: slightly updated Switch model, dock sold separately, massive price cut and a bundled game. Treat it like the next DS handheld from that point onward and you're still in business, Nintendo.
> 
> Or go third party and save me the trouble of purchasing your garbage hardware.


I didn't even realise that ps4 had a slim.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 13, 2017)

32 gb ... No HDD option ! :/ I'm mean it's 2017 FFS.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> What makes me happy is even the die hard fanboys over at /r/nintendo are calling it a disappointment.
> 
> December 2017: slightly updated Switch model, dock sold separately, massive price cut and a bundled game. Treat it like the next DS handheld from that point onward and you're still in business, Nintendo.
> 
> Or go third party and save me the trouble of purchasing your garbage hardware.


Yeah i'd imagine they are going going to drop the price to give it momentum like the 3ds.

But if they are pushing out quality games,  the console won't fail i'm sure. especially with the whole unified library thing they might be going with.

But i'll never understand,  nintendo says they aren't competing yet their console costs more than the competition.  Like what exactly do they expect is going to happen?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 13, 2017)

do you currently pay for online for the other consoles/pc?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2017)

None of the games at launch appeals to me. Fire Emblem Warriors, XBC2, and Mario Kart8Deluxe are the only games I'm looking forward to. Just annouce a Pokemon game and you'll be back in good graces Nintendo (along with a +($100) price cut.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> 32 gb ... No HDD option ! :/ I'm mean it's 2017 FFS.



32gb is so little that I had to plug an external usb just for the handful of digital titles I have on the wii u plus the stupid Xenoblade packs. Now Nintendo is charging for their online services, trying to entice people with free games (30 days each xD) but their console can't even hold those.



Canute87 said:


> But if they are pushing out quality games,  the console won't fail i'm sure. especially with the whole unified library thing they might be going with.



There is no doubt in my mind that the Switch needs a price drop as quickly as the 3DS had a price drop. You don't release games on a system nobody owns. As you yourself pointed out, momentum is of extreme importance.



Kira Yamato said:


> None of the games at launch appeals to me. Fire Emblem Warriors, XBC2, and Mario Kart8Deluxe are the only games I'm looking forward to. Just annouce a Pokemon game and you'll be back in good graces Nintendo (along with a +($100) price cut.



Sun and Moon will come out for the Switch so it's safe to assume the next pokemon game after that will also see a release there.



Canute87 said:


> do you currently pay for online for the other consoles/pc?



Never paid for online multiplayer, and I hope I'm never convinced to change my mind. It's one of the primary reasons I haven't bought a PS4.

PCMR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

A pro controller costs 70 bucks. A full joycon controller costs 110 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Never paid for online multiplayer, and I hope I'm never convinced to change my mind. It's one of the primary reasons I haven't bought a PS4.


This truly was the nail in the coffin for me. I never had hope for the Switch since it was announced as NX, but this is just retarded. 

I'm a poorfag so I'm not willing to buy a new console every 2 years. Games and motherfucking controllers cost enough as is. And now Nintendo wants their players to pay for online? Fuck them. I didn't support Sony when they forced paid online and I wont make an exception for fucking Nintendo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> A pro controller costs 70 bucks. A full joycon controller costs 110 bucks.



I read it more like a set of Joy Controllers are $79.99 while having with (L) or (R) cost $49.99. Wait....how did you get $110?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

I wont pay for PSN online, but I only am buying PS4 for exclusive story-driven AAA single-player titles anyway, so 


PC = free multiplayer .. the last bastion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I wont pay for PSN online, but I only am buying PS4 for exclusive story-driven AAA single-player titles anyway, so
> 
> 
> PC = free multiplayer .. the last bastion


I agree. PS4 is beginning to finally have some dope looking games so I'm considering buying one. But fuck online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> This truly was the nail in the coffin for me. I never had hope for the Switch since it was announced as NX, but this is just retarded.
> 
> I'm a poorfag so I'm not willing to buy a new console every 2 years. Games and motherfucking controllers cost enough as is. And now Nintendo wants their players to pay for online? Fuck them. I didn't support Sony when they forced paid online and I wont make an exception for fucking Nintendo.



If sony was originally free from what i remember and started the whole paid thing it just means then that the free business just was never really possible.

at least with the switch you can find some friends and link up.

And If you're too old you should be making money at that time to be able to pay for online subscriptions to play with people all over the world.

So these days i don't see the problem with paid online. And that's never going to go away.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> I read it more like a set of Joy Controllers are $79.99 while having with (L) or (R) cost $49.99. Wait....how did you get $110?



A full joycon controller includes the cradle, 29.99


----------



## Veggie (Jan 13, 2017)

Does the console even have an Ethernet port? Or is it all wi-fi. And really? 32gbs with no HDD option? How the fuck, are they sniffing glue up there or something? 

Paid online? For Nintendo? Will they even have enough good multiplayer games? I think PS plus is worth the money, but I don't think Nintendo will be. Their online history is poor.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> If sony was originally free from what i remember and started the whole paid thing it just means then that the free business just was never really possible.



Xbox started it.

And it "not being possible" is horseshit. Thousands upon thousands of PC games do it.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> If sony was originally free from what i remember and started the whole paid thing it just means then that the free business just was never really possible.


It was free for years. They just saw xbawks making a killing overcharging players for a service that should be free and cashed in on it. Now Nintendo follows. Also, you know PC online is free right? maybe if all PC games forced paid online then you might have a point?


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> And If you're too old you should be making money at that time to be able to pay for online subscriptions to play with people all over the world.
> 
> So these days i don't see the problem with paid online. And that's never going to go away.



Of course I can afford paid subscriptions for games. But do I want to waste the money? Fuck that noise.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

If the cost of running the online servers for a game exceeds the profit you're making from selling your product outright (several mmorpgs) then charge for a subscription on that game or monetize it via cosmetics like so many trite f2p titles.

To say ALL your multiplayer services now cost money is nothing short of greedy.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

smfh i made a valid point and it gets deleted


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> smfh i made a valid point and it gets deleted



I'll restore your post, sans insult. Fair, no?


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I'll restore your post, sans insult. Fair, no?


yeah that'll work. thanks nardo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Jan 13, 2017)

Well though I would prefer to get online for free on PSN, I don't have a big problem with it mainly because it's just the cost of a game. But I understand why other people refuse to pay.

Luckily I don't have to pay for my PC unless is some MMO or free to play.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Xbox started it.
> 
> And it "not being possible" is horseshit. Thousands upon thousands of PC games do it.



How does it work. The pc online thing.

Pc  doesn't belong to one particular company/ entity.

So i'm sure that it works differently than it would for consoles.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> How does it work. The pc online thing.
> 
> Pc  doesn't belong to one particular company/ entity.
> 
> So i'm sure that it works differently than it would for consoles.



Publishers pay for the online servers, per game.

Something else to keep in mind is that a game does not need dedicated servers for multiplayer to work. It's preferable, sure, but you can have a robust online system using peer to peer or player-hosted servers. TF2 still does it today. So long as the matchmaker is good at pitting people in similar network conditions, it can be done. Heck it WAS being done two decades ago.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Publishers pay for the online servers, per game.
> 
> Something else to keep in mind is that a game does not need dedicated servers for multiplayer to work. It's preferable, sure, but you can have a robust online system using peer to peer or player-hosted servers. TF2 still does it today. So long as the matchmaker is good at pitting people in similar network conditions, it can be done. Heck it WAS being done two decades ago.



More than likely server based would the more popular option.  Better security, AAA all that stuff.

So pc gaming isn't in essence free but someone is paying for it, i thought as much.

Are these online servers their own special ones or not?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 13, 2017)

300? Ehhh. I'll wait.

You never buy a console at launch. I'll take Zelda though in the meantime.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> More than likely server based would the more popular option.  Better security, AAA all that stuff.
> 
> So pc gaming isn't in essence free but someone is paying for it, i thought as much.
> 
> Are these online servers their own special ones or not?


all my gokus


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't laugh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2017)

Good

- New Mario game is ungimmicky Mario 64esque goodness
- Splatoon pulled a Left 4 Dead 2
- Breath of the Wild is still the best apology ever for Skyward Sword
- No More Heroes 3 and my degenerate Travis is finally back. And Akira Yamaoka is now grasshopper's boy so...sploosh
- Console Shin Megami Tensei
- No region lock
- Not exactly good but hopefuly ARMS is a sign that Nintendo is gonna stop forcing MP on their established singleplayer games and fucking them up in the process. Just make new shit.

Meh

- Yakuza guy comes in, says "Maybe some games, who knows" and then Todd Howards starts spewing shit about mountains
- Why is anyone excited for Warriors games at this point is beyond me
- EA's logo in black and red looks like the stamp of the fucking devil, casual shit abound
- $300 still feels steep
- Reggie literally says "What games?!" for that sweet spot of irony

All and all, not too bad. I'll give it a B, I was honestly expected much wor-
*
*Payed online*
*You get a FREE Nes or Snes game for a month, per month! YOWZA BABOWZA*
*AND IT'S ONLY WORKING IN THE STATES AND MEXICO AT LAUNCH* SORRY, EUROPE, TOO BAD, SO SAD**

Make that a C-

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

#SwitchPriceDrop

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 13, 2017)

Well I expected the paid online eventually, not that I like it, just that I expected it.

I'll wait for the holiday price cut.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

I also have a feeling the online support wont survive much longer after the Switch successor is out and established .. they'll shut it down and switch (no pun) online resources to the new console


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 13, 2017)

Hmmm, should probably get to buying those eshop games then.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

ahaha nintendo more like nintenjoo ahaha holy fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Possible storage options.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh boy, that poor translator. He couldn't keep up with run of the mill corporate shlock but he completely fucking froze when Suda51 started talking. That was beautiful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2017)

if you buy nintendo++plus XD edition you can have a man or woman in a scary mario mascot costume dance and sing happy birthday for you once a year


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

Would be great if they can expand storage with microSD up to 2TB as an alternative to external HDDs. Those things aren't widely available, yet, but it's good to know.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh boy, that poor translator. He couldn't keep up with run of the mill corporate shlock but he completely fucking froze when Suda51 started talking. That was beautiful.



I felt so fucking bad for him.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2017)

XENOBLADE 2
NEW SMT

For real though i'm keeping my expectations low for X2, XCX was a major let down after XC

And a new Mario game not available at launch? The fuck is this?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 13, 2017)

Friends to play with sold separately :/


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2017)

Pass.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

sold out on Amazon


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2017)

I just don't think it's really worth getting the Nintendo Switch anytime now, considering how the only games that really interests me are Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Super Mario Odyssey.
While I was never into any LoZ games, the new game looks really fantastic.

Still, that's not enough reasons for me to get my hands on the Switch. I'll probably get it during the holidays where it's on sale, but that's assuming there are more games coming out.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 13, 2017)

I mean that's primarily the reason I'm not getting on release either. Did that once never again. You essentially have a really expensive paperweight until the games arrive.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Rey said:


> Since when?



Funny how the two people that share that sentiment are also two of the more antagonistic regulars of the section. 

...eh, probably coincidence.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Funny how the two people that share that sentiment are also two of the more antagonistic regulars of the section.
> 
> ...eh, probably coincidence.



I only became antagonist after years ago staff refusing to deal with outright flaming antagonistic members because they were afraid of backlash from their lackeys so I was told to leave, ignore it, or act in kind.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

Hell in the days of regularity from Suigetsu, HbS, and especially DedValve and Ha...Han... Hang... Haff... Haff? Whatever... it was worse than me, Jane, and the BioForums combined.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

FIRE EMBLEM DIRECT JAN. 18 2PM PST


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Friends to play with sold separately :/



I'll be your friend for free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2017)

So I was only paying attention at the games and I've just noticed that the console is 330 euros and the pro controllers cost as much as game.

What in the actual fuck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I'll be your friend for free.


Free until Fall 2017, right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I was only paying attention at the games and I've just noticed that the console is 330 euros and the pro controllers cost as much as game.
> 
> What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Free until Fall 2017, right?



Yeah, but I aint buying shit at launch. Never bought a console at launch and wont start now. Had they announced Bayo 3 or 2D Metroid then I would have dipped in balls deep. 

So for now I'll wait for how the inevitable Smash and Pokemon will look like. A price drop would probably make me get this earlier as well.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

I wonder if a price drop will happen that fast. Iwata no longer exists. 



Rey said:


> Hell in the days of regularity from Suigetsu, HbS, and especially DedValve and Ha...Han... Hang... Haff... Haff? Whatever... it was worse than me, Jane, and the BioForums combined.



Well, tbf, I *did* already acknowledge the Arcade's _dark past_ in the initial post with Jane. And yes, HaffiGadhaffi was terrible. 

That said, we're better people now. Or at the very least have gotten quite good at pretending. And sometimes, well... that's all ya need. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> So I was only paying attention at the games and I've just noticed that the console is 330 euros and the pro controllers cost as much as game.
> 
> What in the actual fuck?



Dude, the fucking joycon set costs *more* than an average game.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 13, 2017)

>Free snes/nes games for the subscription
That is kinda cool, a unique way for Nintendo to compete with PSN+/XBL
>they only last a month
Holy fuck, Nintendo never fucking changes, even with such a solid and proven method to keep people subscribing they still find ways to fuck it up by being greedy.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 13, 2017)

300 huh? Was hoping for 250.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> >Free snes/nes games for the subscription
> That is kinda cool, a unique way for Nintendo to compete with PSN+/XBL
> >they only last a month
> Holy fuck, Nintendo never fucking changes, even with such a solid and proven method to keep people subscribing they still find ways to fuck it up by being greedy.



Would be sweet if you can choose the NES/SNES game.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> 300 huh? Was hoping for 250.



Literally everyone was. Some were hoping 200, but that was a pipe dream if I'd ever heard one, I don't care how anyone tries to explain it. 250 was about the price that made sense in everyone's head.

They tried to justify it during the presentation by emphasizing the tech that goes into the joycons, and it's neat tech, but the things are just too small for that to mean much to many people.


----------



## Frieza (Jan 13, 2017)

This is going to sell like Wii and DS. The steep price, but its worth it. I am going to buy atleast 2 of these.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Literally everyone was. Some were hoping 200, but that was a pipe dream if I'd ever heard one. 250 was about the price that made sense in everyone's head.
> 
> They tried to justify it during the presentation by emphasizing the tech that goes into the joycons, and it's neat tech, but the things are just too small for that to mean much to many people.



Nintendo shoots up the price of their hardware for irrelevant gimmicky shit? You don't say. 

I should have seen this coming. 3D and gamepad were an obvious tell.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Would be sweet if you can choose the NES/SNES game.



Meh... why would I care when NES/SNES emulation is perfect? What reason is there to not play them on an emulator?



Shirker said:


> Literally everyone was. Some were hoping 200, but that was a pipe dream if I'd ever heard one. 250 was about the price that made sense in everyone's head.
> 
> They tried to justify it during the presentation by emphasizing the tech that goes into the joycons, and it's neat tech, but the things are just too small for that to mean much to many people.



Tch, it's cool and all but they're not gonna be able to justify what people already think is reasonable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Meh... why would I care when NES/SNES emulation is perfect? What reason is there to not play them on an emulator?



None. It's just better than giving you a random game for 30 days.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 13, 2017)

A price cut is needed. Also, MK Deluxe needs a shitton on of new tracks and features to justify a new purchase too.

I'm also waiting for new games to come out b4 I even touch this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I'll be your friend for free.


Nah, I'll take my money upfront.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> None. It's just better than giving you a random game for 30 days.



How about something useful for making console players pay to ALLOW them the privilege to use their own fucking internet service?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> How about something useful for making console players pay to ALLOW them the privilege to use their own fucking internet service?



Yeah, but I'm trying to wish for the best of a bad situation. 

I've had PS+ for nearly 2 years now and it's garbage. Not renewing this year. 

I hear the Xbone got good free games but I don't own one so meh....


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 13, 2017)

It's even stupider with XBOX and PS4

>Wants to compete with PC

>Adds costs that PC doesn't have

>Games more expensive

>Shitty specs and 24 hour long game installations

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> It's even stupider with XBOX and PS4
> 
> >Wants to compete with PC
> 
> ...



You make me feel like I should apologize for that post or something.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Would be sweet if you can choose the NES/SNES game.



No, enjoy your ghostbusters and castlevania 2 for the month.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> You make me feel like I should apologize for that post or something.



I'm just ranting man.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Would be sweet if you can choose the NES/SNES game.



Or you could just ROM them like everyone else in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

>You have to pay for an app to use your phone on Switch to team-chat and invite friends online


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

Rey said:


> >You have to pay for an app to use your phone on Switch to team-chat and invite friends online


That's a very misleading statement.

--

These people are actually demoing that Milk minigame. jesus, why is this game a thing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> That's a very misleading statement.



No it isn't.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

It's not like you're gonna use it if you don't pay for the online services. There would be no purpose of it since you can't play with friends anyways.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Ehh... yeah it is. You don't pay for the app. Unless you're talking about the service itself, which isn't an app.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

Didn't they say the app would be free *for a limited time*?  That kind of implies you do pay for it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

The privilege of using your own internet is free for a limited time.
afaik, having the app on your phone to use in tandem with the service doesn't cost you anything. Sure, it's a brick, but it's there. 
Unless I misunderstood that announcement.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> The privilege of using your own internet is free for a limited time.



Wait, what? Help me understand this


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Didn't they say the app would be free *for a limited time*?  That kind of implies you do pay for it.


According to the site, the app won't even be part of the free trial period out of the get-go. A "free, limited" version will come out Summer 2017. The only thing that you'll be able to do is play online multiplayer games from the start of launch.

If we're _really _all gonna be technical about it, you're paying for the monthly game download and exclusive deals as well on top of using the app and online multiplayer.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

Your free monthly NES/SNES game will only be free for the month, as well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 13, 2017)

Rey said:


> Or you could just ROM them like everyone else in the world.


yeah no, the SNES game should be something the entire community can play online and make memes about


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 13, 2017)

Rey said:


> Or you could just ROM them like everyone else in the world.



People still buy these games for some strange reason.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2017)

Suda51 just confirmed that he'll be writing AND directing No More Heroes 3, ending his directing hiatus ever since...No more Heroes 2.

With Mario Odyssey, Breath of the Wild and No more Heroes 3, I'm already considering a Switch. Guess I'll bite the bullet when Bayonetta 3 or Devil May Cry 5 is announced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Suda51 just confirmed that he'll be writing AND directing No More Heroes 3, ending his directing hiatus ever since...No more Heroes 2.
> 
> With Mario Odyssey, Breath of the Wild and No more Heroes 3, I'm already considering a Switch. Guess I'll bite the bullet when Bayonetta 3 or Devil May Cry 5 is announced.



Apparently he was "executive director" on No More Heroes 2 (which is the position he held on Killer is Dead and Let It Die, while being a "creative director" on Lollipop Chainsaw and Liberation Maiden, and "overseeing director" on Short Peace). Nobutaka Ichiki is listed as the director on NMH2. Last thing he was listed as just "director" on was Fatal Frame IV (even there, he was second director with Makoto Shibata). Before that would be No More Heroes.

Which just goes to show... there's way too many fucking positions when making video games these days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Devil May Cry 5 is announced.


 why would you ever want to play DMC5 on the Bitch 

instead of glorious 4K/144hz PC version  or at least PS4 Pro


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 13, 2017)

Suda better knock it out of the park with NMH3. NMH2 needed some serious work.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 13, 2017)

The app isn't paid for, the service is. Similar to poke bank I assume


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 13, 2017)

Stein said:


> goddamn it I bought a Wii U for this Zelda and now I'm just gonna end up spending more money I don't have for the better version of it on Switch


trade the wii u in for 195$ if you dont want to play bayonetta 2


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Oh my god, it's honestly worse than I could have imagined.
> 
> Well done, Nintendo. You may go third party after all.


Well shit if that happens video games are done.
Srsly, Xbox is cancelling all their games. Sony isnt gonna invest more and more money into a dying industry lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

Rey said:


> Or you could just ROM them like everyone else in the world.



As I said before, just trying to wish for the best of a bad situation.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> As I said before, just trying to wish for the best of a bad situation.



That would require nintendo to not be stingy motherfuckers.

God, this thing looks so unappealing, good thing I already have a Wii-U and can enjoy Zelda.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2017)

I still love that people livestreamed their reactions got slapped with copyright shit on Nintendo.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2017)

Rey said:


> I still love that people livestreamed their reactions got slapped with copyright shit on Nintendo.



No good deed must go unpunished.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Well shit if that happens video games are done.





I hope you're not serious. Nintendo going third party hardly spells the end times for gaming. Heck, Nintendo going under completely wouldn't be the end of gaming. A shame, to be sure, but not the apocalypse.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

Nintendo's stock price just dropped, ETA until the Switch's does the same?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

For those interested.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 14, 2017)

There was a statement that more game announcements are coming in the coming weeks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2017)

>EA sports games are ports of the ps3/360 version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 14, 2017)

Fifa at least was stated to be a custom version specifically for Switch.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Well shit if that happens video games are done.
> Srsly, Xbox is cancelling all their games. Sony isnt gonna invest more and more money into a dying industry lmao



Good, back to PC which is already getting more console games.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

Tetris 


Just Dance



If this shit cant get casual enough


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> >EA sports games are ports of the ps3/360 version



Did you expect anything else? It's EA. That'll probably be the first and last game for the system. Tbf to EA tho, I liked that shill saying he named(second name) his son after Luigi.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Fifa at least was stated to be a custom version specifically for Switch.



It'll be the same situation with PES for PC. A gimped version with an updated roster.






TerminaTHOR said:


> Tetris



Bagging on Tetris?

You're pretty much irredeemable at this point.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

You can play tetris on fb and appstore why pay full price for this shit?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

Rey said:


> Apparently he was "executive director" on No More Heroes 2 (which is the position he held on Killer is Dead and Let It Die, while being a "creative director" on Lollipop Chainsaw and Liberation Maiden, and "overseeing director" on Short Peace). Nobutaka Ichiki is listed as the director on NMH2. Last thing he was listed as just "director" on was Fatal Frame IV (even there, he was second director with Makoto Shibata). Before that would be No More Heroes.
> 
> Which just goes to show... there's way too many fucking positions when making video games these days.



Shit, my mistake then. Since No More Heroes *1* then.

Why the hell did he stopped directing games just when he was starting to become real famous in the west?



kurisu said:


> For those interested.



I must be hallucinating here. I see a console Bomberman game as a launch title. Certainly Konami doesn't believe in the existence of consoles. And another Street Fight 2 version is hilarious to me. Especially when the added content is sprites from a crossover game with SNK made in the 90s. It's like they received pocket money from Nintendo.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Well shit if that happens video games are done.
> Srsly, Xbox is cancelling all their games. Sony isnt gonna invest more and more money into a dying industry lmao



Actually no.  The problem is with the gaming market in general not the consoles.

Nintendo focuses on making COMPLETE fun to play games without the bullshit of drm, episodic releases and all that crap they are sure to have a cult following that spans much further than their consoles.

In fact if Nintendo kept up their gaming philosophies and became a major publisher & developer it would be potentially be one of the best things to happen to the market because the other major publishers would start shifting focus again.  

This focus on graphics and realism is having negative impact on the industry. I don't see where it's really helping,  nintendo re-shifts that focus that graphics isn't important and is selling millions upon millions, developers will see the value in taking more risks as well as knowing where to cut costs and the industry is back again.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I hope you're not serious. Nintendo going third party hardly spells the end times for gaming. Heck, Nintendo going under completely wouldn't be the end of gaming. A shame, to be sure, but not the apocalypse.



It would die in a sense eventually at least the big games would. Take a look on what's really going on  all consoles these days are pretty much clones there's no theme, Games taking longer and longer to release, they aren't all that good and fun i mean when last have you been really excited for a game that actually lived up to the expectations?

Without a company that cares enough to shake this up this would certainly be the case.

Rockstar can't do it alone.

Edit: just heard scalebound got cancelled.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

You know, i don't want nintendo to leave this industry.

I'd prefer if it was microsoft.  

They don't serve any purpose.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> It would die in a sense eventually at least the big games would. Take a look on what's really going on  all consoles these days are pretty much clones there's no theme, Games taking longer and longer to release, they aren't all that good and fun i mean when last have you been really excited for a game that actually lived up to the expectations?
> 
> Without a company that cares enough to shake this up this would certainly be the case.
> 
> ...





Nintendo makes some good games, but you're all high on their fucking pheromones. The fall of any one company isn't going to end video games as we know them. Least of all the big N, to be quite frank. And I say this as a big fan of more than a few of their intellectual properties.

There's plenty of fantastic ideas (alongside a bunch of garbage) in the indie market, kickstarter projects and self publishing development teams that have done more and better as of late, and are visibly better represented in game of the year nominations, meta-ratings and sales than Nintendo.

Stop trying to act like they're some bastion of traditional gaming and freshness all rolled into one.

And mind you, we're just talking about them ceasing to produce *hardware*, and that somehow spells the end times for you people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You can play tetris on fb and appstore why pay full price for this shit?



Name me one gaming device without Tetris. 

Mentioning Tetris for whatever reasons as a negative(unless the software itself is shit) is a weak attempt at trolling. Even for you.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> You know, i don't want nintendo to leave this industry.



Offer a better value proposition on your hardware then  

Or, stay in the business and make games that everyone can enjoy rather than just those willing to shell out for the privilege of doing so. That's what third party developers do.

I have an issue with buying consoles in general as it is, seeing as they're generally garbage machines, but the least nintendo could do is try to be competitive in that regard. Might take the sting from having to pay 300 bucks every now and then, especially considering it's a leap of faith given their recent trend of stupidity, which could lead to my investment turning into an abandoned platform that much sooner.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Name me one gaming device without Tetris.
> 
> Mentioning Tetris for whatever reasons as a negative(unless the software itself is shit) is a weak attempt at trolling. Even for you.



But those are free. You seriously going to buy tetris for Snitch instead of other games like mario?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> You know, i don't want nintendo to leave this industry.
> 
> I'd prefer if it was microsoft.
> 
> They don't serve any purpose.



I really wouldn't prefer anyone leave the industry to be quite frank, even Microsoft. I haven't been interested in their consoles for a decade, but I'd rather they exist than not. I'm more of the mindset of seeing things improve rather than die.

SEGA backing out of the console races, for as fiscally chowderheaded as they were, still kinda sucks after all this time to be honest.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

Regardless of what happens, if I buy the Switch, it will be well after it's achieved universal acclaim. Let Nintendo take the steps to sort this stuff out, I'll be the guy buying the console halfway through its lifetime at half the cost with a bundled game.

And if they don't wise up, no skin off my back. Fool me once, shame on Wii U...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Monna (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You can play tetris on fb and appstore why pay full price for this shit?


what kinda jabroni uses tetris as a trolling point  

tetris world on gamecube was hype. the need for stacking action never dies

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

Going Third Party sounds great for the consumer if they can offer the total Nintendo package while being third party. That includes risks in new IPs and innovations in proven titles. Looking at companies like EA and Ubisoft I simply find that hard to be the case.



TerminaTHOR said:


> But those are free. You seriously going to buy tetris for Snitch instead of other games like mario?



Is it free for the PS4/Xbone? Least you can do is fact-check. No one is buying a console for Tetris or gonna favor it for other games, but the fact that you mention it as a hard negative for the Switch is what's moronic here.

I buy a Tetris game every gen, come at me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

It's not just "Tetris". It's a crossover between Tetris and the Japanese equivalent of it which plays slightly different and is more famous over there, Puyo Puyo.

It's a thing, I guess.

Using fucking Tetris to troll is lazy even for Thor. The only time where that shit was fair game was when Sony managed to fuck up Tetris with that 10 fps silky smooth framerate.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyway, I really don't wanna pay for a retarded fucking price for a normal god damn controller but I've been at this game too long to assume, straight off the bat, that the WiiU Procontroller is a useless piece of plastic for the Switch?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo makes some good games, but you're all high on their fucking pheromones. The fall of any one company isn't going to end video games as we know them. Least of all the big N, to be quite frank. And I say this as a big fan of more than a few of their intellectual properties.
> 
> There's plenty of fantastic ideas (alongside a bunch of garbage) in the indie market, kickstarter projects and self publishing development teams that have done more and better as of late, and are visibly better represented in game of the year nominations, meta-ratings and sales than Nintendo.
> 
> ...



But you basically pointed out what i was saying, the big games would die, indies being a part of hardcore gaming i don't see, it's way to keep the cost minimal i guess.

Indies are apart of the smaller market which would still survive in the hands of people who aren't dedicated.

Probably shouldn't mentioned sales of indie games , because that is simply held back by nintendo's own hardware.

What's the ratio of failed kick starters to successful ones?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Offer a better value proposition on your hardware then
> 
> Or, stay in the business and make games that everyone can enjoy rather than just those willing to shell out for the privilege of doing so. That's what third party developers do.
> 
> I have an issue with buying consoles in general as it is, seeing as they're generally garbage machines, but the least nintendo could do is try to be competitive in that regard. Might take the sting from having to pay 300 bucks every now and then, especially considering it's a leap of faith given their recent trend of stupidity, which could lead to my investment turning into an abandoned platform that much sooner.


Agreed. You would assume people not competing wouldn't offer those kind of prices.

But we'll see the reception of the people in the coming months.

Switch is a wonderful idea just hope the console doesn't fuck up because of stupid decisions.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I really wouldn't prefer anyone leave the industry to be quite frank, even Microsoft. I haven't been interested in their consoles for a decade, but I'd rather they exist than not. I'm more of the mindset of seeing things improve rather than die.
> 
> SEGA backing out of the console races, for as fiscally chowderheaded as they were, still kinda sucks after all this time to be honest.



Impossible.  The very essence of evolution and survival requires destruction.

And if the industry isn't being improved then those people who aren't doing anything should just go. 

Cancelling an exclusive game from the likes of platinum games is mind boggling.

I wonder if nintendo will take it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not just "Tetris". It's a crossover between Tetris and the Japanese equivalent of it which plays slightly different and is more famous over there, Puyo Puyo.
> 
> It's a thing, I guess.
> 
> Using fucking Tetris to troll is lazy even for Thor. The only time where that shit was fair game was when Sony managed to fuck up Tetris with that 10 fps silky smooth framerate.



You mean Ubisoft but yeah. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyway, I really don't wanna pay for a retarded fucking price for a normal god damn controller but I've been at this game too long to assume, straight off the bat, that the WiiU Procontroller is a useless piece of plastic for the Switch?



Yup. Because the SwitchPro Controller has all the gyro nonsense the joy cons have.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

I want someone to take Phantasy Star from Sega fucking please. I want that shit in the US again ffs.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Regardless of what happens, if I buy the Switch, it will be well after it's achieved universal acclaim. Let Nintendo take the steps to sort this stuff out, I'll be the guy buying the console halfway through its lifetime at half the cost with a bundled game.
> 
> And if they don't wise up, no skin off my back. Fool me once, shame on Wii U...



Fool me twice?, Not until switch drops price.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

Improvements to console gaming this gen that aren't related to graphics/power:

The share button maybe?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

There hasn't been, think we have reached a wall now where graphics and power are not holding back what someone wants to achieve in terms of mechanics.

At this point this is all based on actual skills, which is weird because i'm sure it should be much easier to build a proper game today than it was back then. And you still have the legends of back then today.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> You mean Ubisoft but yeah.



Well, that definitely makes more sense.



kurisu said:


> Yup. Because the SwitchPro Controller has all the gyro nonsense the joy cons have.





I might just get the WiiU version of BotW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

tetris being a launch title doesn't bother anyone of you?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> tetris being a launch title doesn't bother anyone of you?



Uh no, you don't have to buy the fucking thing.

PS4 and X1 come with shit too, remember that fucking shit Knack? 

Up your bait Thor, you're slipping.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

yeah Knack was entirely disappointing and is made of pure shit.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 14, 2017)

lol at these crybabies in this thread. What the fuck were you expecting? Nintendo has never been about specs. If  I want hardcore graphics I'll use my ps4 or better yet my PC.

It's over once the new Pokemon game comes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

@Deathbringerpt 

From the Switch site:

*Nintendo Switch Pro Controller*
*$89.99MSRP**
Take your game sessions up a notch with the Pro Controller. Includes motion controls, HD rumble, built-in amiibo functionality, and more.

------

No wonder they shot up the price.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> lol at these crybabies in this thread. What the fuck were you expecting? Nintendo has never been about specs. If  I want hardcore graphics I'll use my ps4 or better yet my PC.
> 
> It's over once the new Pokemon game comes



Actually nintendo started this underpowered shit with the wii.

All their other consoles was up to the standard.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt
> 
> From the Switch site:
> 
> ...



Jesus fucking christ, 90 mother fucking dollars?

Go eat a big fat dick Nintendo.


----------



## Monna (Jan 14, 2017)

$100 for the controller. paid online. 350 retail depending where you live. zelda port at launch with the new wii switch it up sports. take my money nintendo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

90

USD

Dollaridoos.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

You


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

cannot


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

make


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt
> 
> From the Switch site:
> 
> ...



Wait

Wait

Wait

Weren't the pro controllers only fucking 70 before?


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, my mistake then. Since No More Heroes *1* then.
> 
> Why the hell did he stopped directing games just when he was starting to become real famous in the west?



I mean, he was still technically directing, just not a primary director. So... iunno. Which is funny because I remember they always talked about how front and center he was for stuff like Lollipop Chainsaw.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 14, 2017)

Rey said:


> Wait
> 
> Wait
> 
> ...



Yeah. It still is that at the Nintendo site, 





I don't know what's going on at all lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Yeah. It still is that at the Nintendo site,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf, I copied that straight from the site. 

My bad guys. Dunno what happened.


EDIT:

My bad, I copied it from the Canadian store.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

Nintendo should release a elite controller like Microsoft.

Starting point should be at least a WiiU's worth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

I wonder how much cheaper the system would be without all that gyro HD rumble horseshit.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

70, Okay that's slightly less egregious... still bs though.

Costs more than a fucking game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

330 euros console.

70 euros pro controller.

60 euros for BotW. 

Almost 500 euros to play 1 game.

WiiU version for me then.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jan 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I wonder how much cheaper the system would be without all that gyro HD rumble horseshit.


I'm almost certain the Switch itself cost around $200 it's just the other $100 is for the two joy cons that come with it.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 14, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not just "Tetris". It's a crossover between Tetris and the Japanese equivalent of it which plays slightly different and is more famous over there, Puyo Puyo.
> 
> It's a thing, I guess.
> 
> Using fucking Tetris to troll is lazy even for Thor.* The only time where that shit was fair game was when Sony managed to fuck up Tetris with that 10 fps silky smooth framerate.*




How do you manage to fuck up tetris in the first place?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 14, 2017)

At that point, I might as well as get a PS4; at least I know the exclusives it contains are something I love (i.e. Crash Bandicoot Remastered, God of War, ect...).

Maybe one day tho...


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> 70, Okay that's slightly less egregious... still bs though.
> 
> Costs more than a fucking game.



what good is a game without a controller to play it?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> what good is a game without a controller to play it?



What good is a controller without a game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

Rey said:


> I mean, he was still technically directing, just not a primary director. So... iunno. Which is funny because I remember they always talked about how front and center he was for stuff like Lollipop Chainsaw.



That was mostly PR, something that Suda said he started to dislike after he was leaving more important roles for younger staff. He insisted on not being featured at all for Let it Die despite also being an executive Director there.

This is the first time in a decade he's taking the reins. I am an excite.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> What good is a controller without a game?



to navigate the menus in your console.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> At that point, I might as well as get a PS4; at least I know the exclusives it contains are something I love (i.e. Crash Bandicoot Remastered, God of War, ect...).
> 
> Maybe one day tho...



persona


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2017)

just don't buy Nintendo's official shit


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

What? How


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> to navigate the menus in your console.



Console is only good for the few exclusives they have.

My smart TV already has netflix and youtube and my laptop already does everything else. 

So no. No.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

sworder said:


> just don't buy Nintendo's official shit



That's a shit idea mate. Unofficial shit breaks easy, like unofficial nuncucks... 

3rd party controllers are the worst thing you can cheap out on.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

SKUs aren't even out and about and there's already aftermarket controllers? That's some weird shit.


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> That's a shit idea mate. Unofficial shit breaks easy, like unofficial nuncucks...
> 
> 3rd party controllers are the worst thing you can cheap out on.


idk, never happened to me

I had some 3rd party xbox style controller for PS3 and it lasted more than my official 360 controllers


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

sworder said:


> idk, never happened to me
> 
> I had some 3rd party xbox style controller for PS3 and it lasted more than my official 360 controllers



That's surprising. 

I bought a 3rd party 360 controller for my PC, the triggers didn't work in certain games while my official one was fine.

Even so official 360 controller always has the cable wear out cause of that heavy plastic bit.


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> That's surprising.
> 
> I bought a 3rd party 360 controller for my PC, the triggers didn't work in certain games while my official one was fine.
> 
> Even so official 360 controller always has the cable wear out cause of that heavy plastic bit.


I looked up Hori and apparently they have good reputation for making well built accessories, for what it's worth


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

If it's just 30 bucks I guess it won't hurt too bad to try.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> *Console is only good for the few exclusives they have.*
> 
> My smart TV already has netflix and youtube and my laptop already does everything else.
> 
> So no. No.



Well.........yeah that's how it normally goes.

That's why many people still buy consoles to this day and people who spend $1000 to build a super pc have to be begging for games to come to the platform.

Nintendo brings back accessibility and plug and play to the market and it's successful with this kind of game demand then consoles will live on.  If the console can't differentiate themselves from pc's (which they can't currently do mind you) they'll fall eventually that's exactly why pc is getting more popular because it's actually becoming more accessible.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

It's gotten to the point where I can count with my fingers the games that I want to play that are only on console and not PC.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

That's you alone.

Obviously doesn't go for the other millions of people.

Look on those gta5 sales in comparison.

And even witcher 3 which was a pc game ported to consoles and the consoles did better in terms of sales.

So ..........yeah.

 Besides people really need to stop bagging on consoles power.  People have done the comparisons.  

You can't get that performance for that price in that small form factor from pc. 

A 260 dollar pc performing as good as a ps4/xbox console?  no.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2017)

Just come out and say it - you hate PC.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> That's you alone.
> 
> Obviously doesn't go for the other millions of people.
> 
> ...



I'm struggling to find where in that last post I said it applied to everyone.

I'm not talking about everyone, I said console hasn't had anything worth it for me in decades and it's only getting worse with more and more games flooding over to PC.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> people who spend $1000 to build a super pc have to be begging for games to come to the platform.







Wanting less games to be stuck to shit machines =/= begging for games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

Persona 5 needs to go on switch at least tbh. 

I really don't give two fucks about Playstation this gen.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2017)

PC would be an easier port.

And quite fucking frankly they would even just do damn digital distribution alienating all necessary shipping costs etc.

They essentially lose no money with a pc option, there is no viable reason to not have it on pc and atlus  just want to keep it on playstation............ just.....fucking....because

It's annoying as hell.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 14, 2017)

:l Yep. 

Sucks, I really don't wanna pay for a PS4 for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2017)

The PS4 easily has the best library of the console generation. The fact that Sony is still announcing game after game after game while the Microsoft kinda gave up on making new games and cancel everything that looked remotely interesting while Nintendo is readying up for a new console, in which its first year is always a barren fucking wasteland for games is certainly helping.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt
> 
> From the Switch site:
> 
> ...



...why does the pro controller need amiibo functionality when the joycons already have it?

Like, the other stuff I get, but that little tidbit seems superfluous.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2017)

Shirker said:


> ...why does the pro controller need amiibo functionality when the joycons already have it?
> 
> Like, the other stuff I get, but that little tidbit seems superfluous.



Because Nintendo.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Intention doesn't doesn't make the action any more than what it is, it is begging. Especially when pc owners can be so damn arrogant about how much better their platform is
> 
> "Consoles are such shit compared to PC's, glad i bought mine,  "what?"  that game is coming to PS4 only,  please port it to my platform"
> 
> See where it falls?



Okay, so I thought this was just me.
It's something I sorta noticed, but I always thought it was my own biases kinda rearing their head, plus making that kinda criticism is a pretty easy way to get castrated, so I never really bothered to mention it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> "Consoles are such shit compared to PC's, glad i bought mine,  "what?"  that game is coming to PS4 only,  please port it to my platform"
> 
> See where it falls?



Not really, no.

If I only had a PS4 I'd have that many less games to play, and most would look like shit and run poorly. I'm glad I primarily game on PC


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2017)

NMH won't be out in 2017. Suda also had no comment on whether we'd be getting NMH3, but did confirm it's a "new experience." (I guess some people thought it was just going to be a port? Lol)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm pretty damn sure that the pro controller is $70 which is too much, I agree, but it's not $90.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty damn sure that the pro controller is $70 which is too much, I agree, but it's not $90.



Khris already said he copied it from the Canadian site by mistake. There they have it for $90 (single Joycon $65 and $100 for a two-pack)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 14, 2017)

Rey said:


> Khris already said he copied it from the Canadian site by mistake. There they have it for $90 (single Joycon $65 and $100 for a two-pack)


Ah, I missed that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2017)

Port begging is just another first world problem  

Eventually shit will be emulated anyway or even get ported to newer systems via remasters or remakes. It's really rare for a game to be completely erased from existence. Especially well known games. Just wait it out, worst case you buy that system you missed out on for cheap and play the shit you missed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2017)

Gonna be testing The Switch in Few hours. I've been selected along with a few others. I'll post my opinion but no photos I'm afraid.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gonna be testing The Switch in Few hours. I've been selected along with a few others. I'll post my opinion but no photos I'm afraid.



Cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gonna be testing The Switch in Few hours. I've been selected along with a few others. I'll post my opinion but no photos I'm afraid.


Have fun.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The PS4 easily has the best library of the console generation. The fact that Sony is still announcing game after game after game while the Microsoft kinda gave up on making new games and cancel everything that looked remotely interesting while Nintendo is readying up for a new console, in which its first year is always a barren fucking wasteland for games is certainly helping.



Maybe so but I'm interested in one exclusive now, Star Ocean and not interested enough to buy it for that alone.

Later I'm interested in Persona 5 and Kingdom Hearts 3 and... that's it man.

Nothing else can make me pick up a PS4 alone unless they bring back DMC original and make it PS4 exclusive again.

PS lost most of it's top exclusives during the 360/PS3 era sadly. They've filled it in to be sure but none of it is omg I need PS4 now tier imo.

Nep games come to PC now, Atelier is coming to PC now, FF has come to PC, DMC has been on PC properly since 4.

I'm not interested in the new GoW, I never gave two fucks about Uncharted, and I'm not into Bloodoborne : Pretentious difficulty the game to the point where I'd get a PS4 for that alone.

To be fair I've never been able to care about XBOX at all so yeah. If they hadn't managed to get some of those previously exclusive games they'd have probably had to give up before the X1.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> DMC has been on PC properly since 4.



Devil May Cry? I have a copy of DMC3 for PC here. Pretty ancient.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Devil May Cry? I have a copy of DMC3 for PC here. Pretty ancient.



I don't count PC 3, that is the most garbage port in history.

It's missing effects like a PS4 pro game XD runs like ass, and is just a damn shame.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> that is the most garbage port in history.



I mean...definitely not 

The game ran pretty darn well on my system, too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2017)

sworder said:


> idk, never happened to me
> 
> I had some 3rd party xbox style controller for PS3 and it lasted more than my official 360 controllers



3rd party Gamecube memory cards died on me while the official ones work perfectly fine (15 years later).



Canute87 said:


> I don't hate PC. I'm rather fond of what you can do with it especially emulation.
> 
> PC is a better investment , not a better option. That is simply want people need to appreciate.
> 
> ...



Bought the PS4 at launch for the mere _possibility_ of a Persona 5 game since I wasn't sure if it was ever going to be announced at the time. Don't regret it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Steam forums? Dude I played DMC3 ages ago. Way before it was on steam. And it ran fine on my garbage PC. Celeron 2.4ghz FX5200 gpu. I was in 11th grade back then.
> 
> Not even invested enough to argue whether or not it was a good port, it just factually is nowhere near being _the worst port ever_. I can guarantee you that much.



Well I highly doubt the steam version is different but nonetheless people with all kinds of systems had issues and again it is straight up missing effects.

For anyone who tried the Steam version around the time I did, it's definitely one of the worst ports ever, removing those files does indeed increase performance for example.

It quite literally ran better on emulator.

If steam is any indication, your experience was a rare anomaly.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Well I highly doubt the steam version is different but nonetheless people with all kinds of systems had issues and again it is straight up missing effects.
> 
> For anyone who tried the Steam version around the time I did, it's definitely one of the worst ports ever, removing those files does indeed increase performance for example.
> 
> ...



It's entirely possible that it ran better on older systems than newer ones. I've seen it happen before.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

Naruto said:


> It's entirely possible that it ran better on older systems than newer ones. I've seen it happen before.



Aye.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2017)

Rey said:


> NMH won't be out in 2017. Suda also had no comment on whether we'd be getting NMH3, but did confirm it's a "new experience." (I guess some people thought it was just going to be a port? Lol)



So Suda51 walks on stage, says Travis is back and that the only thing he could show was a brand new picture of Travis wearing a t-shirt saying "Travis strikes again"....and people thought it was a port?

People can be so god damn dumb sometimes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Maybe so but I'm interested in one exclusive now, Star Ocean and not interested enough to buy it for that alone.
> 
> Later I'm interested in Persona 5 and Kingdom Hearts 3 and... that's it man.
> 
> ...



You're talking to a guy who doesn't give a shit about Kingdom Hearts and thinks the new GoW is an abomination. Uncharted 4 is pretty legit, though. And Bloodborne is not a hard game. And I'm not trying to come off as an arrogant elitist but Bloodborne does not fit the "Retarded hard games where you need to devote your entire existence to it in order to beat it" like say....Ninja Gaiden 2 on Master difficulty, for example. Bloodborne is a game that expects you to pay attention and if you play it like the boring interactive movie shit of today, you'll get your shit pushed in but it can actually get pretty forgiving if you go for the most effective builds.

And it's also one of the best games ever made. Maybe the setting is not your thing or something but "pretentious difficulty" it is not.

Instead of looking at all the exclusive it lost, look at the exclusives it has? Gravity Rush 2, Yakuza 0 and 6, Nioh? That's on the top of my head and it's incredible to me. Then you have Ace Combat 7, the Crash Bandicoot remakes, Spider Man, Rez Infinite. Again at the top of my head and popped a rod right there. Ratchet and Clank remake, Odin's Sphere remaster, The Last Guardian. Not counting console exclusives cause there's PC for that.

The PS4 has the advantage of time on its side. And the fact that it sold bizarrely well when it had absolutely no games which is making more and more developers betting on it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You're talking to a guy who doesn't give a shit about Kingdom Hearts and thinks the new GoW is an abomination. Uncharted 4 is pretty legit, though. And Bloodborne is not a hard game. And I'm not trying to come off as an arrogant elitist but Bloodborne does not fit the "Retarded hard games where you need to devote your entire existence to it in order to beat it" like say....Ninja Gaiden 2 on Master difficulty, for example. Bloodborne is a game that expects you to know how to play it and if you play it like the boring interactive movie shit of today, you'll get your shit pushed in but it can actually get pretty forgiving if you go for the most effective builds.



I'm not slagging Bloodborne off based on the actual facts but how it's viewed.

Either way, all I'm saying is that for me personally, it's not enough for me to consider buying a system.

Uncharted I admit, I've kinda written it off as the usual triple a stuff. I can kinda sorta enjoy triple a titles but they really feel soulless. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> And it's also one of the best games ever made. Maybe the setting is not your thing or something but "pretentious difficulty" it is not.



It seems fine, just not enough to make me buy a system.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Instead of looking at all the exclusive it lost, look at the exclusives it has? Gravity Rush 2, Yakuza 0 and 6, Nioh? That's on the top of my head and it's incredible to me. Then you have Ace Combat 7, the Crash Bandicoot remakes, Spider Man, Rez Infinite. Again at the top of my head and popped a rod right there. Ratchet and Clank remake, Odin's Sphere remaster, The Last Guardian. Not counting console exclusives cause there's PC for that.



I've never played any Yakuza, Gravity rush is cool but it's another case of not good enough to sell a PS4 to me, Nioh I haven't paid any attention to.

I've never liked Crash, or Sly, or Jak or any of that stuff.

The only super hero games that are consistently decent are batman imo.

The Last Guardian doesn't interest me to the point where I'd buy a ps4 for it either.

All of these games are fine, they're just nowhere near enough.

The thing about PS2 is that it was good cause it had all of them, with only a fraction of them left it's just like meh, I just cba to shell out 400 bucks.

Games I will buy a system for -> Zelda, Bravely Default, Persona, SMT, Nep, KH.

That Horizon game looks pretty cool too, it comes closest to making me want to get a PS4.



Deathbringerpt said:


> The PS4 has the advantage of time on its side. And the fact that it sold bizarrely well when it had absolutely no games which is making more and more developers betting on it.



That's fine. It ain't enough for me yet, it will be soon but not yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gonna be testing The Switch in Few hours. I've been selected along with a few others. I'll post my opinion but no photos I'm afraid.



Do you have small hands but bulky fingers(I have weird hands I know)? If so, tell me how the controllers feel. And check out Zelda and Bomberman if you can. Also, ask a rep if Bomberman does in fact have microtransactions. Also have fun you lucky person.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

>Fun
>Switch

Pick one.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

Go "play" some more walking simulators Krory.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2017)

Random Guy plays Sonic Mania on switch. Game freezes. Console had to be restarted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sworder (Jan 15, 2017)

tfw talking about upcoming PS4 exclusives and no mention of The Last of Us 2

first one had some of the best online gameplay in a while


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I hope you're not serious. Nintendo going third party hardly spells the end times for gaming. Heck, Nintendo going under completely wouldn't be the end of gaming. A shame, to be sure, but not the apocalypse.


I hope you like mobile games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

Thi


kurisu said:


> For those interested.


this is incomplete


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

FEEL THE MAGIC


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

Wew lad...

If any of you have ever seen the infamous play-clip of DOOM from a Polygon "official reviewer and professional games journalist"...


Here's a small highlight clip of Polygon's 17 minutes with Breath of the Wild (thankfully they seem to remember how to actually play games as it goes on - unlike the DOOM video).

And then we have IGN's footage of Sonic Mania


This is borderline corporate espionage against Nintendo.  Even I ain't okay with this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

@

... might wanna fix your quote man... you quoted a BH post somehow...


----------



## sworder (Jan 15, 2017)

IGN 

"6.5 - Sonic cannot run thru loops"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

I think they were legit trying to JUMP through the loop. They kept trying to jump while running or rolling through it.

I am like... baffled. I will never be rid of this perplexed look on my face as to trying to figure out what the fuck they were hoping to accomplish.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

I mean, this isn't even the "GIT GUD MENTALITY" that so many wrote excessively retarded essays on how "toxic" it is making gaming, this is just basic fucking gaming principles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> @
> 
> ... might wanna fix your quote man... you quoted a BH post somehow...


Lmaoooo thanks dude


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

Np mate x}


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2017)

Rey said:


> Wew lad...
> 
> If any of you have ever seen the infamous play-clip of DOOM from a Polygon "official reviewer and professional games journalist"...
> 
> ...








sworder said:


> IGN
> 
> "6.5 - Sonic cannot run thru loops"


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

I wonder how they live with themselves tbh. 

Maybe they're too stupid to feel the shame.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

Recently Hideki Kamiya was asked how hyped he was for the Nintendo Switch.

He looked at the broken remains of Scalebound, let loose a single tear and replied with a resolute yet soft and pained smile...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I wonder how they live with themselves tbh.
> 
> Maybe they're too stupid to feel the shame.



If you can't get passed a sanic loop, maybe you should consider a career change. Just saiyan.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

kurisu said:


> If you can't get passed a sanic loop, maybe you should consider a career change. Just saiyan.



More like commit seppuku for the unbearable amount of disgrace levied onto your family name by this failing.


----------



## sworder (Jan 15, 2017)

kurisu said:


>




Sonic Advance games were some of the most memorable games of my childhood


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2017)

Grand Palais : Paris. Nintendo Switch test event.

Okay, took a bunch of low quality pics.

I played :

Ultra Street Fighter 2
Sonic Mania
Mario Kart 8
Samurai Training Minigame.

The new Super Mario game wasn't playable
And I gave up playing Zelda, too much people. But I had a good look at it and noticed the game doesn't have stable 30 fps as of right now.

Ultra SF2 feels like SF2 for begginers. Slower, combos are easier. They remade the vocals ( or used the SF4 / SF5 ones ). Dethrow is easy too.

Sonic Mania rocks, but you know that already ( Too bad we played on the tablet thingy for this. )
One thing I like is that when Sonic gets hit, he loses big rins if he has a lot of rins, Each big rings equal 10 or 20 rings.

Mario Kart runs perfect, it was to be expected though.

The complete controller is somewhat nice. But once detached, it's complete shit. I have big hands and it's way too small for me. They even added the Steering wheel accessory for mario kart, and it was small as hell. Use it too much and your hands will hurt.

Having one console for one game was a mistake. Too much waiting as a result.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

Well now we have video evidence of _why_ IGN hates Sonic so much.

Because they fucking suck at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2017)

I finished the Green Hill Zone level ( Which is 3 times longer than the original Green Hill Zone Act 1 in Sonic 1 ) in 2 mn 42 secs


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2017)

How did i get quoted here


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

tfw someone tells you that you should at least wait until E3 to judge the Switch


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems like the Nintendo switch also has tech that lets you feel boobs through the touch screen 

Senran Kagura director is gonna have a field day between that and HD rumble


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Seems like the Nintendo switch also has tech that lets you feel boobs through the touch screen
> 
> Senran Kagura director is gonna have a field day between that and HD rumble



As if Nintendo would ever allow their system to be used for anything remotely naughty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Seems like the Nintendo switch also has tech that lets you feel boobs through the touch screen



Source. 



Nep Nep said:


> As if Nintendo would ever allow their system to be used for anything remotely naughty.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I hope you like mobile games



Ah yes, because only Nintendo makes games that aren't for phones.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Source.



It's just an udder mate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> It's just an udder mate.



You mean Senran Kagura mini game 

Holy shit I just realized this could be the system seller.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

kurisu said:


> You mean Senran Kagura mini game
> 
> Holy shit I just realized this could be the system seller.



Senran Kagura will just go straight to fingering.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Ah yes, because only Nintendo makes games that aren't for phones.


No I mean that's all the industry is gonna be making because that's the only avenue of growth.

The minute this market is only about catering to a rapidly aging market that has less and less buying power as time progress means, people who work with computers to create entertainment products are going to go off and chase a bigger piece of the pie. Which is not the things we like dude.

On another note here's a nice list of stuff from Reddit that has been announced



Lots more to come guys


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

Lots more to come... not at launch though.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> No I mean that's all the industry is gonna be making because that's the only avenue of growth.
> 
> The minute this market is only about catering to a rapidly aging market that has less and less buying power as time progress means, people who work with computers to create entertainment products are going to go off and chase a bigger piece of the pie. Which is not the things we like dude.
> 
> ...



It's not that simple.

Publishers are the businessmen, Developers have a passion for what they do in most cases.

If they wanted to do mobile games they'd do them.

Publishers might try to do that but devs won't want to. 

Games like the games on PC and consoles will never die and the moment a mobile device can play those types of games, the distinction of being "mobile" will die as well and it will simply be another system to play games on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2017)

Rey said:


> Wew lad...
> 
> If any of you have ever seen the infamous play-clip of DOOM from a Polygon "official reviewer and professional games journalist"...
> 
> ...



Polygon is par for the course. Anyone who takes them even remotely serious after the "Confused Old Man plays Doom" video should reevaluate where they go for gaming opinion.

IGN is still par for the course as well but it's especially beautiful when they made that Sonic always sucked video last year and now we see that a fucking Act 1 level hoop is a roadblock to the IGNorant who's playing the game. It's fucking beautiful.

Remember kids. Siliconera, Dualshockers and Nichegamer only.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

One of little bros friends didn't know what Zelda was and said it looked gay.

I threw him off the balcony.

Damn kids.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2017)

A couple more indie games got announced. If anyone wants to know which I'll link them (there's at least 4).



Nep Nep said:


> One of little bros friends didn't know what Zelda was and said it looked gay.
> 
> I threw him off the balcony.
> 
> Damn kids.


You did what you had to do. Good job.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

I blame GTA. Young kids are too dumb to be playing that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Polygon is par for the course. Anyone who takes them even remotely serious after the "Confused Old Man plays Doom" video should reevaluate where they go for gaming opinion.
> 
> IGN is still par for the course as well but it's especially beautiful when they made that Sonic always sucked video last year and now we see that a fucking Act 1 level hoop is a roadblock to the IGNorant who's playing the game. It's fucking beautiful.
> 
> Remember kids. Siliconera, Dualshockers and Nichegamer only.



Well Siliconera _*is*_ anti-Vita so that's a plus.

NicheGamer is cool. Disagreed with Brandon on some things but mostly a cool guy.

And I mostly check the Escapist - Liz, John, and Ron are great folks.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2017)

>hating on vita

kys


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> It's not that simple.
> 
> Publishers are the businessmen, Developers have a passion for what they do in most cases.
> 
> ...


I dont think games wont die, I'm saying the support structure that allows so many games that we have now to come out WILL die. You'd have a dry spell for quite a while before infrastructure comes to create more "console quality" type games.

I also find it ironic that we're talking about mobile evolving to support console quality games, when the Switch is exactly that and people are shitting on it left and right.

You need to have the infrastructure to support game creation, volatility in any industry hurts the viability of stable production


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

Rey said:


> Lots more to come... not at launch though.


Its about 12 or 13 games from what I saw, not too bad.  Zelda's gonna eat all the other games lunch tbh 



Man the Switch is Fantastic looking^ see the sizes. Really well engineered


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Its about 12 or 13 games from what I saw, not too bad.  Zelda's gonna eat all the other games lunch tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Man the Switch is Fantastic looking^ see the sizes. Really well engineered



Only three of the games in that image you posted said they are listed for March 3rd (which is ironically two LESS than the image you criticized).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2017)

Rey said:


> Only three of the games in that image you posted said they are listed for March 3rd (which is ironically two LESS than the image you criticized).


The Image I "criticized" is one of the ones Nintendo posted as a sample.

And the games launching when the system launches is more than 5.

The list is so you have a clearer idea of whats been announced (its out of date now too lol)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2017)

> GameStop just that the company has “reserved all of its first allotment of Nintendo Switch systems”.
> 
> 
> GameStop’s Bob Puzon says “We’re working closely with Nintendo to get additional Nintendo Switch units, and will let our customers know when they become available”.
> ...



Nintendo never seems to have a good track record with anticipating consumer demand.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

"Here's what we're going to do. We're going to release an overpriced console with shit nobody wants, not have any launch titles except for Zelda, and... AND... we're going to limit preorders. GENIUS!"


----------



## sworder (Jan 15, 2017)

is anyone surprised after Wii U?

pls just gimme bayo and ssb port, otherwise I'm canceling preorder


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2017)

sworder said:


> is anyone surprised after Wii U?
> 
> pls just gimme bayo and ssb port, otherwise I'm canceling preorder



ur never getting another bayo again


----------



## sworder (Jan 16, 2017)

i just want bayo 2

i ain't buying a wii u just for 1 game


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2017)

wut r u buying the switch for then?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2017)

obviously this


----------



## sworder (Jan 16, 2017)

Rey said:


> wut r u buying the switch for then?


Bayo 2 port, Zelda, and Odyssey 

Splatoon 2 looks gr8 too

Galaxy games alone made Wii purchase worth it, but Mario Land or whatever looked like shit


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2017)

sworder said:


> Bayo 2 port, Zelda, and Odyssey
> 
> Splatoon 2 looks gr8 too
> 
> Galaxy games alone made Wii purchase worth it, but Mario Land or whatever looked like shit



I hope you're at least smart enough to not get a launch console


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2017)

Gonna get octopath traveler from the bravely default fellas

Reggie talks about the switch to time here 


Boxarts are phenomenal

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2017)

Actually I am probably gonna be legit upset for having to wait until whenever I feel the Switch is reasonably priced to play Bravely Third, assuming it comes out only for this console 

Oh well.


----------



## sworder (Jan 16, 2017)

Rey said:


> I hope you're at least smart enough to not get a launch console


I literally have nothing better to spend my disposable income on


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2017)

sworder said:


> I literally have nothing better to spend my disposable income on



You could buy me shit. I need a Pharah Funko.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah, people are going to be losing a lot of joycons.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2017)

playing with 2 separate tiny joyshits will probably be torture tbf .. much less 1


thank god for stationary & a full controller


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 16, 2017)

Weiss said:


> playing with 2 separate tiny joyshits will probably be torture tbf .. much less 1
> 
> 
> thank god for stationary & a full controller



Some guy was playing with them and he said he had no problem, we was rather surprised that it felt that comfortable


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2017)

he probably had tiny hands


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 16, 2017)

Weiss said:


> he probably had tiny hands



Yeah, cause he didn't spend his life in mum's basement shoveling cheetos down his greasy throat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 16, 2017)

He seemed average.

People with big hands would have problems with most controllers anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2017)

My hands are weird. Small with big fingers. PSP was a bitch to play for me, so was the WiiU gamepad and Dreamcast controller. Anything other than a regular controller is going to be a pain.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2017)

PSP had a good grip. It's the DS and 3DS that are awkward as fuck to me. The entire dual screen idea makes me want to hit somebody.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 16, 2017)

3DS XL hurts to use for too long, it's heavy for a portable and the square design doesn't help.

I do love the screen size though, I wouldn't give up the screens for a bit more comfort tbh.


----------



## Monna (Jan 16, 2017)

Weiss said:


>


Excitetruck 2 and I will take back everything I said and buy a Switch


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2017)

the memes write themselves


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 16, 2017)

I've never had any problems holding any controller, but I'm interesting to see how I handle the joycon horizontally.

Nintendo's makin me say such lewd things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2017)

Weiss said:


>



That's the thing we were given to play Mario Kart 8. You have the option to use motion control or the stick.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2017)

Weiss said:


> he probably had tiny hands



I can't imagine any other reason.



Nep Nep said:


> Yeah, cause he didn't spend his life in mum's basement shoveling cheetos down his greasy throat.



But... flamin' hots are so good. 



Canute87 said:


> He seemed average.
> 
> People with big hands would have problems with most controllers anyway.



Oddly enough, other than the nunchuk solo (which was more of a problem with the shitty d-pad rather than the controller itself), I've never had a single problem holding a controller in my life, despite have big ol' hands. The joycons are the only controller where I'm legit worried about discomfort.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2017)

Overcharging your hardware because your forcing motion technology and then not giving a shit about space storage is fucking ridiculous.

Plus Nintendo’s overprotection of their IPs extends far beyond draconian copyright protection C&Ds against quality fan games when they choke themselves with a pathetic paywalled premium service that borrows games that are 2 decades old for a month. It’s like if Sony only had that shitty rental service as their premium option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2017)

when you factor in all the shit you have to buy extra to actually use this console it comes out to more like $400-450  w/o games

in EUR thats probably 500+ total 


> for whats essentially a downclocked Shield tablet with motion controls & Nintendo games


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow that's as bad as memory cards...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2017)

I have to applaud Nvidia for pawning off their old X1 Tegra chips to Nintendo en masse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2017)

You people should stop expecting top notch hardware form Nintendo, that's out of the window ever since the Wii made bank.

The problem is the fucking price they choke themselves because of the expensive dumbass technology that they force on us.

330 euros is fucking ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The problem is the fucking price they choke themselves because of the expensive dumbass technology that they force on us.
> 
> 330 euros is fucking ridiculous.



Honestly? This. I was actually having a convo with my friends about it last night. Our reactions are all tentative, but for different reasons. For me personally, the tech looks neat, and the games I want are pretty much all there (my rule is 3, the Switch has 5), and I'd be fucking first in line for one of these babies... but the cost.

Base console 300 dollars. Pro controller 70 dollars since I always buy an extra controller. Paid online service (which I'd probably be using for a least a year after Spla2n releases) most likely 60 dollars. That's 400+ just to own it, plus said games. I just can't see myself getting one of these things without the console dropping 50 bucks at _least_.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 16, 2017)

It's a shame that the internal storage is only a measly 32gb, but you can expand it inexpensively nowadays.  You can get at least a 128gb SD/microSD card for around $20.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> It's a shame that the internal storage is only a measly 32gb, but you can expand it inexpensively nowadays.  You can get at least a 128gb SD/microSD card for around $20.




Oh, okay, I didn't know it took SD cards.

I assumed it did, but all I remember when the capacity was revealed was some people here freaking out that the way it was stored was difficult to purchase or something, so I just figured my initial assumption was wrong.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 16, 2017)

Rey said:


> Yeah, people are going to be losing a lot of joycons.



Jesus Christ, the Joycons look small as fuck. I'll probably just use the Switch as a hand-held console instead of separating the joycons.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh, okay, I didn't know it took SD cards.
> 
> I assumed it did, but all I remember when the capacity was revealed was some people here freaking out that the way it was stored was difficult to purchase or something, so I just figured my initial assumption was wrong.


nah, whoever said that was either misinformed, dumb, or both. People would only freak out if they're trying to expand storage by 2TB, and those microSD cards are the expensive ones. The microSD slot is behind the stand of the handheld

To clarify, it looks like it only takes microSD cards since there's no slot for regular SD. I don't know if it accepts external hard drives.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2017)

Eh, SD, MircroSD, same thing in my neck of the woods.

The retailers I go to mostly sell micros that come with a dock anyway.


----------



## sworder (Jan 16, 2017)

for what possible reason would the charging grip not come with the console?

a tiny usb port and some extra wiring wouldn't cost them more than a dollar

man fuck nintendo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2017)

But guys! Nintendo!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2017)

Because a charging grip already comes with the console. It's called the dock.

The real question should be: If the grip that comes with the console doesn't charge, why is it there? What is even the purpose of manufacturing a grip that doesn't charge and one that does?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2017)

Its the one that holds the joy cons and its cheaper.

Anyway I'm glad that the Switch wont throttle like the shield does ( they downclocked it to keep performance stable)

Hand size isnt really a problem because you grip the joycons in your palms


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Because a charging grip already comes with the console. It's called the dock.
> 
> The real question should be: If the grip that comes with the console doesn't charge, why is it there? What is even the purpose of manufacturing a grip that doesn't charge and one that does?



I'm not defending Nintendo but I assumed that the joycon grip wouldn't charge controllers when they mentioned that it will be charging via the dock.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2017)

That's okay - there is no defense for Nintendo anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2017)

I like the console and the lineup is interesting me already.

But that price can eat my dick. I hope this does bad enough in the beginning to have an early price chop down and get back on its feet like the 3DS.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 16, 2017)

Giving all these crazy prices it seems just so much easier and cheaper to just  create a powerful console and be done with it.

That console is definitely going to drop.

Nintendo is going overboard,  somethings were not planned out properly.  This is a rushed console.

And what would amaze me is if nintendo actually believes this will fly off the shelves.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Wow that's as bad as memory cards...


Not really.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not really.



Sure it is, the joycons are part of the controller and it can't be charged during docked play.

It was already annoying with the wiimote to have to quit cause your shit eating controller was dead and you HAVE to put it down to charge it.

So not buying the rechargeable version is... well it's not really an option


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Sure it is, the joycons are part of the controller and it can't be charged during docked play.
> 
> It was already annoying with the wiimote to have to quit cause your shit eating controller was dead and you HAVE to put it down to charge it.
> 
> So not buying the rechargeable version is... well it's not really an option


That has nothing to do with memory cards lol


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That has nothing to do with memory cards lol



In other words... 

An expensive peripheral that could have been cheaper/included/avoided


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> In other words...
> 
> An expensive peripheral that could have been cheaper/included/avoided


You have to get a controller with the system to play it and you get it.
It's not the same as not including a memory card to price gouge you at all. 
AKA you don't get to play just because you don't have a ps2 memory card.

You'll get a cheap wired controller for the console eventually while still being able to play it and seeing as the wii U has a charge cable for long distance play I don't see why that wouldn't be an option kept.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Giving all these crazy prices it seems just so much easier and cheaper to just  create a powerful console and be done with it.
> 
> That console is definitely going to drop.
> 
> ...


There isnt much rushed about this console at all lol. They needed a good mobile chip, this is the best you can get in a console for now. They'll come down in price with good time. This is the console that's gonna get upgrades left and right like the PS4 is.

Suda 51 is crazy lmao, he's a bit too much. Here he announces Shovel Knight will be in No More Heroes 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 17, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You have to get a controller with the system to play it and you get it.
> It's not the same as not including a memory card to price gouge you at all.
> AKA you don't get to play just because you don't have a ps2 memory card.



You can play, you just can't save progress, basically never turn off your PS2 and you can pretty much play a game through. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You'll get a cheap wired controller for the console eventually while still being able to play it and seeing as the wii U has a charge cable for long distance play I don't see why that wouldn't be an option kept.



Is that the case? Cause it sounds like you can only charge it while they're connected to the system so far. That's the reason I'm saying bs.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 17, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> There isnt much rushed about this console at all lol. They needed a good mobile chip, this is the best you can get in a console for now. They'll come down in price with good time. This is the console that's gonna get upgrades left and right like the PS4 is.
> 
> Suda 51 is crazy lmao, he's a bit too much. Here he announces Shovel Knight will be in No More Heroes 3



What do you mean "upgrades"

Cause those "4k" consoles are fucking garbage.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm not defending Nintendo but I assumed that the joycon grip wouldn't charge controllers when they mentioned that it will be charging via the dock.



Eh, it's not a defense if it's simply an educated guess, I assumed the same thing. They have a 20 hour charge, you slide them in whenever you're not playing because the cons and tablet are built to be a whole, the tablet itself comes with a charger and there's very little reason to seperate the two (or 3 I guess) pieces while you're on the go. Dead joycons should theoretically never be an issue. Unless I'm... missing some piece of info?


----------



## kluang (Jan 17, 2017)

So we got online rental, a motion controller for a tablet that can play a 60 dollar Skyrim. How does Nintendo deals with modding?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2017)

^ mods allowed only with in game assets.

Mobile accounts for 66% of  all gaming revenue., Consoles account for 28%. Pc the rest

*The worldwide market for video games is currently valued at $91B, with console sales representing $25B in 2016*. Over the past few years, a growing percentage of console sales have moved away from retail-based physical sales to digital channels. The digital console market is on track to generate $7.8B in 2017E, up from $7B in 2016. The Nintendo Switch enters the console market at a time when Sony is dominating with an install base of almost 55 million, and 26 million for Microsoft’s Xbox One.


More info at the link


----------



## sworder (Jan 17, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Eh, it's not a defense if it's simply an educated guess, I assumed the same thing. They have a 20 hour charge, you slide them in whenever you're not playing because the cons and tablet are built to be a whole, the tablet itself comes with a charger and there's very little reason to seperate the two (or 3 I guess) pieces while you're on the go. Dead joycons should theoretically never be an issue. Unless I'm... missing some piece of info?


dead xb1 and ps4 controllers should never be an issue either, yet mine are without battery all the time and i play while charging them

it happens

and they ship you a grip already.... a shit version of it when they could have given you the good version in the first place


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 17, 2017)

Thinking of HD rumble, 
It just seems overkill/unnecessary for traditional gaming

But it sounds like a perfect feature for VR tho


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2017)

sworder said:


> dead xb1 and ps4 controllers should never be an issue either, yet mine are without battery all the time and i play while charging them



Huh. I... legit don't know how to respond to that one. 

Either way, since the dock that you place the device in charges while the off, which, as far as I know, the Quad and bone don't do, shouldn't that immediately negate the problem in the first place?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 18, 2017)

Lol I thought Ubisoft was king of downgrades but wow.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2017)

E3 2014 wasn't in game footage.

Hell they still haven't shown anything on the level of that first zelda demo.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm tempted to scoop up a Wii U, but ...


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> E3 2014 wasn't in game footage.



So what the fuck was the point?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2017)

To show people something was in the works for their dying console.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> E3 2014 wasn't in game footage.
> 
> Hell they still haven't shown anything on the level of that first zelda demo.



Don't call it a "gameplay trailer" if it's not actual gameplay.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> To show people something was in the works for their dying console.



Are you seriously defending misleading E3 footage? Just because it has become commonplace doesn't make it alright.

We should continue to call out publishers who pull this shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2017)

>When Gearbox does this same damn thing
>"CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT, DRIVE THEM INTO THE GROUND!"
>When Nintendo does this
>"LINK KAWAII DESU I WANT BOTW NOW PLZ PLZ PLZ GIMME NINTY-SAMA"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jan 18, 2017)

So lets review. We got a half and half console hybrid that goes for $359.99 (adjusted to include the purchase of at least one game since the Switch doesn't come with one) a pop that comes with the total storage space of 32 gb's. It should be noted that the $70.00 pro controller comes sold separately and features paid online along with a subscriber rental service of one free nes/snes rom for a month.


 
Mfw the Scorpio is gonna be cheaper than the switch when you account for all the extra stuff you would have to buy along side the Switch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2017)

Fire Emblem game confirmed for the Switch in 2018.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2017)

ShadowReij said:


> This would be a valid comparison if I wasn't a 99.9% sure that first shot is from the reveal trailer, the hood Link is wearing gives it away. Which was nothing more than a CGI trailer.


That isnt a cgi trailer
And There's an obvious difference in saturation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> You can play, you just can't save progress, basically never turn off your PS2 and you can pretty much play a game through.


Not if you get in the mood for something else or want to give it a rest.
RPGs can run for 100+ hours.


> Is that the case? Cause it sounds like you can only charge it while they're connected to the system so far. That's the reason I'm saying bs.


It's not really the main issue with the console tbh and easily worked around.* I think they expect you to charge the joycons while you aren't playing*, probably holds a charge better than the console. People say they last about 20 hours. You shouldn't ever worry about the charge on them in comparison to the console itself.


Onewhosbeenaround said:


> So lets review. We got a half and half console hybrid that goes for $359.99 (adjusted to include the purchase of at least one game since the Switch doesn't come with one) a pop that comes with the total storage space of 32 gb's. It should be noted that the $70.00 pro controller comes sold separately and features paid online along with a subscriber rental service of one free nes/snes rom for a month.


They need to include that switch game, I don't imagine they'll be making that many of those controllers considering their history of mass production atm. Someone is going to make a cheaper version that doesn't have as many bells and whistles. You know a 20-30$ controller. No loss on the consumers part there really.
32 gb is like 10 bucks, they need to triple it, just being cheap here.

I was hoping you'd get their entire library with that rental service, a Nintenflix of sorts. It's just roms, I don't see why they can't just run their old emulators in it if they can run on the wii.
That'd be worth it along with the functionality of being able to use online at all normally.(which is half of any pay to use online service, you get to use online, hurray!) Have to do away with friend codes if they expect you to pay for it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2017)

ShadowReij said:


> This would be a valid comparison if I wasn't a 99.9% sure that first shot is from the reveal trailer, the hood Link is wearing gives it away. Which was nothing more than a CGI trailer.



His point is that they lied, which is pretty egregious.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rey said:


> Don't call it a "gameplay trailer" if it's not actual gameplay.



But what was shown in that trailer are skills you can actually pull off in game.

I would assume that's what they mean.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Are you seriously defending misleading E3 footage? Just because it has become commonplace doesn't make it alright.
> 
> We should continue to call out publishers who pull this shit.



Where in that post was i defending anything like that?

I was just giving you a reason.

They were showcasing a game because they had absolutely nothing else to give to consumers, it just so happens that the final product looks worse after all is said and done.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2017)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> So lets review. We got a half and half console hybrid that goes for $359.99 (adjusted to include the purchase of at least one game since the Switch doesn't come with one) a pop that comes with the total storage space of 32 gb's. It should be noted that the $70.00 pro controller comes sold separately and features paid online along with a subscriber rental service of one free nes/snes rom for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Mfw the Scorpio is gonna be cheaper than the switch when you account for all the extra stuff you would have to buy along side the Switch.



Apparently if this company goes third party it's the end of gaming.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> But what was shown in that trailer are skills you can actually pull off in game.
> 
> I would assume that's what they mean.



Okay, this has to be some kind of troll because this is downright retarded.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2017)

The term "game play trailer" is not the same as "in game footage"

Besides the entire presentation looked like some kind of big  cutscene/animation

No different than that zelda demo/whatever they showed for the wii u.

Has the wii u output anything even remotely close to that? No.

So people should stop getting frustrated over something like this.

I don't know where the rule was a gameplay trailer meant that the in game graphics were the same.

From that trailer i saw link jumping off a horse and sizing up the machine and shooting him in the eye with an arrow,  which mind can actually be done in the finished product.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah, but regardless what they mean, when you use the term "gameplay" anything in a trailer, it sets in the viewer's mind that whatever's taking place is in some way, shape or form being run on the hardware. Much like how The Last of Us trailers touted having their cutscenes run in-engine. Technically they did, but there's a very noticeable difference between the cutscenes and when you're in control of the game.

The difference here is that, as far as I can tell, pretty much nothing from the initial trailer carried over, from the visuals to Link's very design. Anyone with eyes can tell you that that was a cutscene, sure, but that it doesn't really resemble what we have right now ain't really a good look.

Not really gonna get into how I feel about it, but misleading is misleading. *shrugs*


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah, but not graphics.

Design changes is trivial.

It looks worse yes but it is what it is, the mere fact that even the  ps4 a far more powerful  has experienced these so called downgrades then i don't know  what do you want me to say.  

This is still different because it doesn't take away what can be done in the game i.e how the game is played.

It can't be called a regular trailer because we've clearly seen those,  the fancy sutff which the final product looks absolutely nothing alike.

Something popular with strategy games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> The term "game play trailer" is not the same as "in game footage"
> 
> Besides the entire presentation looked like some kind of big  cutscene/animation
> 
> ...



"People should stop getting frustrated over Nintendo lying and manipulating. *proceeds to slobber all over NIntendo's knob*"

You wouldn't call Mass Effect: Andromeda's first trailer a "gameplay trailer" even though it offers the same exact premise you did. And guess what?! EA didn't call it a gameplay trailer! Because it wasn't. Even EA fucking knows the difference.

So either Nintendo is a bunch of retards, or they lied. Or both.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 19, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> That isnt a cgi trailer
> And There's an obvious difference in saturation


This? This right here? Which is where the first picture is from, is a CGI trailer. It demonstrates what can actually be done in game with the current build now. There was no gameplay in this thing, ever.

Like I said, a disingenuous comparison to say the current build is a "watered down version", there wasn't even a build out to demo at the time.


Shirker said:


> His point is that they lied, which is pretty egregious.


About what exactly?

*Is too lazy to read previous pages*


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2017)

ShadowReij said:


> About what exactly?
> 
> *Is too lazy to read previous pages*



Apparently at some point before, during or after the trailer, it was noted to be in-game/in-engine/gameplay footage.

I don't remember ever reading that to be fair, but then again, I don't remember ever caring about BotW until quite recently with their latest trailer, so with how angry Nart and Rey are, I just assumed it was labeled as such by Nintendo themselves and they know better than I do. The video is, quite clearly, not gameplay and visually, a lot of the assets of it aren't present in the current build. That's where the lie comes in.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 19, 2017)

Do we have an actual source on that or is it the usual he/she said?

A CGI trailer built with the engine currently being used? Maybe. Presuming you could do that. But that certainly isn't gameplay footage, yes on a ridiculously techinical level you could call it "gameplay" in that is how the game will eventually play, and it does. But at the point I'm call shenanigans.

If people thought that 2014 gametrailer was actual gameplay then those people were retarded.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2017)

It was still misleading as shit either way, no matter which way you cut it. It was the first footage we ever saw of the game and it wasn't exactly obvious CGI, except for the ending. It's bullshot bullshit.

Anyway, I'm not going to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about it and let tech get in the way what looks to be the best Zelda in over a decade.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was still misleading as shit either way, no matter which way you cut it. It was the first footage we ever saw of the game and it wasn't exactly obvious CGI, except for the ending. It's bullshot bullshit.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about it and let tech get in the way what looks to be the best Zelda in over a decade.



Aye, it's disappointing to a degree but not entirely unexpected tbh. It's Nintendo, they haven't been about graphics for a while now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2017)

Be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You know you want to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 19, 2017)

Meh, as long as the game is fun I could give two shits on how many polygons I'm seeing at whatever resolution.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2017)

Rey said:


> Be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You know you want to.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2017)

ShadowReij said:


> Meh, as long as the game is fun I could give two shits on how many polygons I'm seeing at whatever resolution.



This is how it starts.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 19, 2017)

Is it weird, maybe even idiotic, that I'm considering getting the Breath of the Wild: Master Edition and just have it on my shelf until the inevitable price drop of the Switch (maybe a holiday bundle with Super Mario Odyssey)?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> Is it weird, maybe even idiotic, that I'm considering getting the Breath of the Wild: Master Edition and just have it on my shelf until the inevitable price drop of the Switch (maybe a holiday bundle with Super Mario Odyssey)?



Eh, not that weird. When I was a kid, my family would purchase games before the system all the time. Helps remove one step between buying the console and playing games on it. Also helps ease the heavy hit your wallet takes if you were to purchase a console and game at once.

I owned 4 Playstation 2 games about 2 or 3 months before we even had a PS2 in the house. Bought SSBM the second it came out without a Gamecube to even play it on for 2 weeks.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rey said:


> "People should stop getting frustrated over Nintendo lying and manipulating. *proceeds to slobber all over NIntendo's knob*"
> 
> You wouldn't call Mass Effect: Andromeda's first trailer a "gameplay trailer" even though it offers the same exact premise you did. And guess what?! EA didn't call it a gameplay trailer! Because it wasn't. Even EA fucking knows the difference.
> 
> So either Nintendo is a bunch of retards, or they lied. Or both.



Lying and manipulating. 

Recall the entirety of aounma's  presentation was explaining the mechanics of the game

"the mountain you see you can go to it"   "Powerful enemies can appear at random times"  These were the things he spent time explaining but people started to draw the assumption despite a controller being nowhere near that presentation that the game would have looked as gorgeous as it did.

I would be more annoyed if the things nintendo spent time explaining in their game didn't work out that way rather than be mad because the grass and the rocks don't look pretty enough.

But apparently despite no one asking them about the graphical capability (could be wrong on this)  they are considered manipulators for that reason?

This to me just seems like bias, when nintendo does something people have been doing for years they seem to get the worst treatment.

One assumption drawn from a trailer and nintendo is written off.

I've have seen far worse lies and manipulating in this industry to actually get that kind of anger.  Remember when they were using pc's as the backbone for either the ps4 or xboxone? 


When did people start care so much about resolution and frames that a game is almost written off because of it.  It's rather amazing.

There are many other reasons to be mad with nintendo, like legitimately mad.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2017)

That's the point isn't it... 

The industry cares the most about graphics, enough to lie to us about it constantly. 

Nobody lets off any company easy for it either so don't even try to argue that. 

I can understand resolution being an issue, 1080p should have LONG been standard, TV resolutions keep getting better and video games... well we still haven't had full 1080p. 

I think those fake 4k consoles are even more garbage mind you, might as well not do it at all if you have to cut out effects and lower settings...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2017)

it'll be alright, man


Canute87 said:


> This to me just seems like bias, when nintendo does something people have been doing for years they seem to get the worst treatment.



Eh, try not to fall into that mindset too much. Yes it's true that in an effort to combat the... loyalists... of Nintendo's products, there is a subdivision of people that have mastered their own particular brand of crazy to offset it. Then again, this is true for a lot of things. Sony in the past, SEGA, games like Undertale, Overwatch, etc. It's not exclusive to Ninty.




> When did people start care so much about resolution and frames that a game is almost written off because of it.  It's rather amazing.
> 
> There are many other reasons to be mad with nintendo, like legitimately mad.



Gen 6.

And to be fair, no one's writing it off, persay. Well... Nart is, but he's been hurt so leave 'im alone.
The ones that have picked up on this news are either disappointed that the game's not as good visually as the initial trailer let on, which is fair, OR they've already been disappointed with the other bad news regarding the Switch and this just adds to it. Fuel to the fire as they say. Anybody that's writing it off really had no interest in the game in the first place and just enjoys poking things with sticks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

Whats the point of 'stronger' enemies randomly appearing if they don't seem to see you as a threat?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2017)

Wasn't expecting any tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Wasn't expecting any tbh.


Misleading title to be honest, but I hate this kind of bullshit.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> This to me just seems like bias, when nintendo does something people have been doing for years they seem to get the worst treatment.



No, E3 trailer downgrade comparisons happen literally all the time, you just don't care enough to notice. EA and Ubisoft constantly get ragged on for this very type of douchebaggery (and rightly so).

And if it was any ONE thing, Nintendo would probably get a pass, as they always do. But given their recent trend of fucking up severely and continuously, the fog of nostalgia for them is lifting somewhat, and people are starting to feel like maybe they should be called out on it.

So don't give me that "Nintendo is being persecuted" _spiel_. If anything the fanbase's reaction to normal people being upset over anti-consumerist moves and general serial-incompetence, is what's telling. No one jumps to the defense of large corporations like Nintendo fans do. And it's sickening, to be honest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2017)

E3 2014 was filled with that shit iirc. 
Or was that 2013? 

Moral of the story, don't trust E3 trailers.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2017)

Naruto said:


> So don't give me that "Nintendo is being persecuted" _spiel_. If anything the fanbase's reaction to normal people being upset over anti-consumerist moves and general serial-incompetence, is what's telling. No one jumps to the defense of large corporations like Nintendo fans do. And it's sickening, to be honest.



"_Sickening_"...?
Chill.



kurisu said:


> E3 2014 was filled with that shit iirc.
> Or was that 2013?
> 
> Moral of the story, don't trust E3 trailers.



Yeah, basically. E3 trailers and E3 itself has mostly been about spectacle and showmanship for a while now. Just kinda is what it is. The ire that the event generates these days is understandable but never really a perspective I sympathized with tbh since we're on the subject.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2017)

2014 was a really good E3 for Nintendo in general, probably the best they'd had in a LONG time. Lots of great announcements, trailers, and also there was some pretty funny stuff like the Robot Chicken bits and the Smash Bros fight between Reggie and Iwata, 2015 then was one of the worst with almost nothing new and impressive being announced outside of Star Fox if you were into that.

I'm speaking from the perspective of being a viewer that time. They might have actually "won" that year. Zelda got announced, Xenoblade X got possibly its best trailer, Super Mario 3D World, and MK8 were there and also Splatoon was announced.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2017)

Last night I had a dream I was playing a 2DHD Metroid. 

Why dis brain? why dis?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Last night I had a dream I was playing a 2DHD Metroid.
> 
> Why dis brain? why dis?



You want summa deez hugs too bruh? Plenty to go around.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2017)

I both laughed and cried at this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

Stupid retarded princess niche 

All these bitches need to learn MMA to better defend themselves. 

Most of them live in a magical world right so there should be a wizard in their castle. Why cant they teach a spell or two?? They always have to depend on some stupid knight in shining armor to rescue them? They cant even have their pussy after getting rescued ffs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I both laughed and cried at this.



A princess who's been trying to keep the peace for as long as she's been alive after an eldritch abomination almost ended the world ended up reacting badly after her life's work been undone in a matter of days?

Wow, it's almost like she's a person or something.

!Wow! I can't wait to read more of this hilarious video game satire made comic. 

Oh wait. No, I don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> "_Sickening_"...?
> Chill.



Hail corporate 



kurisu said:


> Last night I had a dream I was playing a 2DHD Metroid.
> 
> Why dis brain? why dis?



I entertained the idea, for a while, that Nintendo might release a 2.5d successor to Super Metroid, much like Link Between Worlds relates to ALTTP.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2017)

After Bloodstained ending up being 2.5D cause they don't have that much money, I'd just rather have a 2D game. Look at Wild Guns remake for the PS4. That is the tightest shit ever.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nintendo confirms Zelda will be their last game on Wii U.

"The NX won't be a replacement for the Wii U" Nintendo 2015

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2017)

A new console will not be a replacement for the old console.

Sure thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2017)

So considering how underpowered the Switch ended up becoming, who the hell is not expecting a WiiU situation with third party?

All of the AssCreeds, Cawadooties and other big name third party games that people munch up like crazy are not gonna be here. Again.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> All of the AssCreeds, Cawadooties and other big name third party games that people munch up like crazy are not gonna be here. Again.



Probably not, no.

I wonder what the cost of developing for the Switch is. It's a weird middle ground of beefy AF portable and underwhelming ass home console. It could either attract both ends of the spectrum or neither.

And now for some optimism from me, so as to not drive everyone away who might want to talk about this in a more positive light:

Assuming pricing issues get ironed out by the end of 2017 and the Switch actually takes off, I hope Nintendo leads the charge by releasing both heavy hitters and games that are traditionally seen on portables, priced as such, respectively. If third parties see less visually demanding games being released and well received on the console, it opens the door for the Switch to, worst case scenario, succeed the 3DS in their line of portables. So even without your ACs and CoDs, it COULD hypothetically still have strong third party support.


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2017)

Just release pokemon on it asap. If they release it without announcing a pokemon game, they are screwing themselves over


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like a Vita

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Hail corporate



Heh, heh. That's funny.
I mean, not my point at all, but chortled all the same.
It's spelled "Heil", btw.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Looks like a Vita



My first thought too. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> A new console will not be a replacement for the old console.
> 
> Sure thing.



Nintendo: "Please continue to by the WiiU"
Everyone: "...continue...?"


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2017)

Watching the Escapist Stream, apparently I didn't know Reggie confirmed the phone app is the way you'll do voice-chat, matchmaking, etc. That's it. No other way.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2017)

Glad to know that the silver lining of the paywall is quality online service.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2017)

ShadowReij said:


> Do we have an actual source on that or is it the usual he/she said?
> 
> A CGI trailer built with the engine currently being used? Maybe. Presuming you could do that. But that certainly isn't gameplay footage, yes on a ridiculously techinical level you could call it "gameplay" in that is how the game will eventually play, and it does. But at the point I'm call shenanigans.
> 
> If people thought that 2014 gametrailer was actual gameplay then those people were retarded.


Err, you do know you can do exactly everything in that trailer in actual gameplay


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nintendo confirms Zelda will be their last game on Wii U.
> 
> "The NX won't be a replacement for the Wii U" Nintendo 2015



the nx isn't but the switch is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2017)

Rey said:


> Watching the Escapist Stream, apparently I didn't know Reggie confirmed the phone app is the way you'll do voice-chat, matchmaking, etc. That's it. No other way.


So just ask for their regular phone number? Nintendo sure is promoting the older ways.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

phone app 

i told you bitches ningendo will fight iOS and android this is just the first step


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jan 21, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> phone app
> 
> i told you bitches ningendo will fight iOS and android this is just the first step


They might come out with their own phone in a couple of years.... wait hold up.

I'm willing to bet they will call it the Nintendo Flip 
watch as it will also be an actual flip phone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

ningendo finally gave up on the console wars thing they decided to one up phones 

Ningendo Flip


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Probably not, no.
> 
> I wonder what the cost of developing for the Switch is. It's a weird middle ground of beefy AF portable and underwhelming ass home console. It could either attract both ends of the spectrum or neither.



Has that really ever succeeded? Being a high powered portable console?  At best it ends up like the 3ds and you keep it in your backpack for some miiverse stuff, its certainly not winning any pocket space.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2017)

What would you keep in your pocket over a 3DS?  A phone, keys, and a wallet leaves plenty of space in a second pocket.

That being said I'm not sure how well the Switch will fit in a normal pocket. Maybe that carrying case will see some use.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 21, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Err, you do know you can do exactly everything in that trailer in actual gameplay



Still does not change the fact that is not a gameplay trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A princess who's been trying to keep the peace for as long as she's been alive after an eldritch abomination almost ended the world ended up reacting badly after her life's work been undone in a matter of days?
> 
> Wow, it's almost like she's a person or something.
> 
> ...



I think the joke here is Samus' salt. 



Naruto said:


> Hail corporate
> 
> 
> 
> I entertained the idea, for a while, that Nintendo might release a 2.5d successor to Super Metroid, much like Link Between Worlds relates to ALTTP.



I think 2.5D would work better than HD sprites IMO. I just can't see Metroid feeling like Metroid with something like anime sprites, unless they can make something like SNK's KOFXIII sprites:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2017)

Sprites can work, but like you said I think metroid would benefit more from 3d assets in a 2d perspective. The expansive caves of Zebes have a certain grit to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 21, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Has that really ever succeeded? Being a high powered portable console?  At best it ends up like the 3ds and you keep it in your backpack for some miiverse stuff, its certainly not winning any pocket space.



3DS is fucking amazing mate. 

Great game library.

I'd totally keep it in my pocket if the fucker fit in my pocket.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 21, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> 3DS is fucking amazing mate.
> 
> Great game library.
> 
> I'd totally keep it in my pocket if the fucker fit in my pocket.



I have one and I love it.

I usually play Fire Emblem or Zelda on it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

princess got rescued by the same guy like 5 times already and still hasnt learned a single thing and gets kidnapped again. beyond retarded lmao


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 21, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> I have one and I love it.
> 
> I usually play Fire Emblem or Zelda on it.



Muh gurl!


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> 3DS is fucking amazing mate.
> 
> Great game library.
> 
> I'd totally keep it in my pocket if the fucker fit in my pocket.



Thats why I said backpack, 3ds can hardly fit into your pocket. The point is that is the best the switch can hope for is that someone is traveling with it, not that someone makes it part of their daily routine.

Without miiverse, the switch lost its incentive to be carried around, being able to get bonuses by meeting up with people was a huge incentive to carry it around.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 21, 2017)

Well they can create a switch fanny pack.

Women can carry it in their backpack

And the most desperate can fit it in their ass crack.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 21, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Thats why I said backpack, 3ds can hardly fit into your pocket. The point is that is the best the switch can hope for is that someone is traveling with it, not that someone makes it part of their daily routine.
> 
> Without miiverse, the switch lost its incentive to be carried around, being able to get bonuses by meeting up with people was a huge incentive to carry it around.



I mean.. sure yeah, who'd want to take their system on the go just to play games, that'd be fucking madness.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 21, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Well they can create a switch fanny pack.
> 
> Women can carry it in their backpack
> 
> And the most desperate can fit it in their ass crack.



I thought Women don't need backpacks because they have fanny packs? 
(Yes, I went there )


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I thought Women don't need backpacks because they have fanny packs?
> (Yes, I went there )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Thats why I said backpack, 3ds can hardly fit into your pocket. The point is that is the best the switch can hope for is that someone is traveling with it, not that someone makes it part of their daily routine.
> 
> Without miiverse, the switch lost its incentive to be carried around, being able to get bonuses by meeting up with people was a huge incentive to carry it around.


What kind of tiny pockets don't fit a 3DS?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 22, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What kind of tiny pockets don't fit a 3DS?



I always have had the XL so yeah no, the problem isn't pockets.

Why would you choose to play on the regular DS's fucking microscopic screen?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 22, 2017)

I got it pretty early on and never upgraded because I never needed to. I thought of getting a N3DSXL but never did.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What kind of tiny pockets don't fit a 3DS?



I don't think I've ever carried a handheld around in my pants. I'm sure I could put the XL in the back pocket but I wouldn't want that weight on my ass, nor would I want to accidentally sit on it. It fits in quite a few of my jackets, though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2017)

Analysts expect the Switch to sell 40 million units by 2020 (and that is taking into consideration a slow start due to a lacking launch line-up).

For comparison's sake, a report in April of 2016 said Playstation 4 sold "close to" 40 million units from its 2013 release (a report later in December said they cracked 50 million).

Another report in February of 2016 said the XBox One had sold only 20 million units since its release in 2013.

Yet another report in December of 2016 said the Wii U has sold just over 13 million units since its release in 2012.

(Comparatively, in the same timeframe the original Wii cracked a little over 50 million units sold as well)


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 22, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So considering how underpowered the Switch ended up becoming, who the hell is not expecting a WiiU situation with third party?
> 
> All of the AssCreeds, Cawadooties and other big name third party games that people munch up like crazy are not gonna be here. Again.



I would assume the switch allows for portable versions of those games without a massive design change.

That's the only market i see third party being successful with this console.

Not to mention not all games are that graphically demanding.  A few tweaks and they should be able to get it working if they want.

Would have been much easier if the docked switch was on par with the PS4 but  i guess it wasn't possible to scale to that extent from the portable version with the current technology and still keep certain issues like overheating at bay....because you know that's actually a thing.

Nintendo just actually needs to support this console properly with all their games.  Money talks at the end of the day, nobody doesn't want to develop for nintendo because of feelings anymore.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So considering how underpowered the Switch ended up becoming, who the hell is not expecting a WiiU situation with third party?
> 
> All of the AssCreeds, Cawadooties and other big name third party games that people munch up like crazy are not gonna be here. Again.



It should be pretty obvious that it's the case as after all this touting about partnerships with Ubisoft and EA, they walk away with Just Dance and a couple sports games.

While they keep pumping out their major titles on the consoles and PC, they'll reserve things like side-scroller spin offs and new "fun" joke IPs for the Wii U Too.

I mean the Switch...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2017)

Heh, I like it that they let us switch between the old spritework and the new crap they painted on.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 22, 2017)

Their reasoning makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 22, 2017)

The price is the real thing that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2017)

Selling extremely well is another thing that doesn't quite click.

The hell are they expecting.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Selling extremely well is another thing that doesn't quite click.
> 
> *The hell are they expecting.*



Idiocy and poor judgment.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 22, 2017)

Why is capcom still alive


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2017)

Cause they can still make quality games and that's more than I can say about plenty of developers as old as they are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Selling extremely well is another thing that doesn't quite click.
> 
> The hell are they expecting.




*Spoiler*: __ 




POKEMON


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I thought Women don't need backpacks because they have fanny packs?
> (Yes, I went there )

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh my god is that docked on his belt?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2017)

I wonder if they would actually sell something like that.

Switch utility belt


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2017)

does it come with a Batman utility belt skin


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2017)

Probably better marketing to sell it with a batman game


----------



## Naruto (Jan 24, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder if they would actually sell something like that.
> 
> Switch utility belt



If this was 1992, they just might


----------



## Shirker (Jan 24, 2017)

I have a friend that would legit wear that, granted the console were well-protected and maybe had a neat design.
There was a period he wore one of the rider belts he got for Christmas to work pretty habitually.
Only stopped because putting it on eventually became an inconvenience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

I SMELL AN ANIME SPIN-OFF!


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2017)

Why is everyone else anti-nintendo? THEY'RE the circlejerk, not us!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2017)

There's a circle jerk on both sides, honestly.
It's why a lot of my stances on video games is "it is what it is" nowadays. Beyond burnt out from all the yelling.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Shirker said:


> There's a circle jerk on both sides, honestly.
> *It's why a lot of my stances on video games is "it is what it is" nowadays*. Beyond burnt out from all the yelling.



And that's why they are the way they are. Because _most_ people - people like you - just shrug their shoulders.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2017)

Rey said:


> And that's why they are the way they are. Because _most_ people - people like you - just shrug their shoulders.



"...Actual spending habits be damned."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2017)

Well Nintendo has their criticizing fans that want the best from and for them(Nardo for example), fans that'll defend their shit to the end(dunno insrt neme her), and people like me who are in between. I mean for the all the shit Nintendo does, they still produce good ass vidya. But I works hard for my buck, so I ain't gonna splash mindlessly on expensive shit without some guinea pigs testing that shit for me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Unless they announce 2D Metroid or Bayonetta 3. Then I'm a Nintendrone again. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




fuck off, we're all fanboys at heart


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2017)

Every gamer  is a bitch to at least one game

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Every gamer  is a bitch to at least one game



I have quite a few.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Every gamer  is a bitch to at least one game



Psht. Not me. I keep an objective view of everything, even stuff i love.

*hears people talking bad about Sonic Mania*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

I used to be a bitch to Mass Effect, but then I grew a pair.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2017)

Of what?


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Of what?



Common sense.  I got two common senses.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2017)

I just found out matchmaking in MP and voice comms is done *via the phone* on the Switch ?

????


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I just found out matchmaking in MP and voice comms is done *via the phone* on the Switch ?
> 
> ????



Uhm... yeah. Reggie said all communications on the Switch is done through their phone app. There is no other way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2017)

but .. why ?


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Weiss said:


> but .. why ?



Because they want money.

And people will be dumb enough to pay.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Well Nintendo has their criticizing fans that want the best from and for them(Nardo for example), fans that'll defend their shit to the end(dunno insrt neme her), and people like me who are in between. I mean for the all the shit Nintendo does, they still produce good ass vidya. But I works hard for my buck, so I ain't gonna splash mindlessly on expensive shit without some guinea pigs testing that shit for me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Zelda Breath of the Wild alone would be worth a Switch purchase. I have owned a Wii U since 2013 and could buy it for that but the enhanced performance+HD rumble features for the Switch version make it the definitive one.

I will always gladly put up with Nintendo's oddities over the other companies bullshit. I know with Nintendo that their first party titles will be fine polished with tight gameplay. Whereas I can't trust most other companies to not release buggy, incomplete games that they withhold crucial content from to sell as D1 DLC. Games that have lackluster gameplay. "New" IPs that are really just reskins of other games, whereas when Nintendo makes a new IP that game actually has good unique features to justify it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Zelda Breath of the Wild alone would be worth a Switch purchase. I have owned a Wii U since 2013 and could buy it for that but the enhanced performance+HD rumble features for the Switch version make it the definitive one.
> 
> I will always gladly put up with Nintendo's oddities over the other companies bullshit. I know with Nintendo that their first party titles will be fine polished with tight gameplay. Whereas I can't trust most other companies to not release buggy, incomplete games that they withhold crucial content from to sell as D1 DLC. Games that have lackluster gameplay. "New" IPs that are really just reskins of other games, whereas when Nintendo makes a new IP that game actually has good unique features to justify it.



You _do_ realize that you're just funding Nintendo into becoming like those other companies now, right? They've already started with finally adopting an online service fee, and they're adding onto that now by making people pay just to be able to communicate with voice through their games and set up multiplayer matches.

But, you're totally okay with that because hey, Nintendo doesn't fuss around with bullshit! Right?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2017)

its a conspiracy i tell you! nintendo released a mario game on iOS right? that's the first seed. now, switch has an online p2p and phone app. after 2 years they will bring down android and iOS by releasing shovelware mario games every 4 months and people will buy it because they love ningendo!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2017)

Rey said:


> You _do_ realize that you're just funding Nintendo into becoming like those other companies now, right? They've already started with finally adopting an online service fee, and they're adding onto that now by making people pay just to be able to communicate with voice through their games and set up multiplayer matches.
> 
> But, you're totally okay with that because hey, Nintendo doesn't fuss around with bullshit! Right?


You're basically arguing for not buying games from anyone in this post. My argument is that if faced with the choice between a company that makes odd choices with online play but releases completed, fantastic games versus others that can make great games but they're broken at launch or have D1 DLC that should have been in the game, I will always choose the former.

You're also making the erroneous assumption that I will be paying for their online. I very rarely play online multiplayer. I have played the entire Soulsborne series offline and Smash Brothers/Mario Kart is a local co-op experience for me. The Halo series was officially dead to me when they removed local multiplayer.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Geez, you Nintendo fanboys like to wax intellectual about how great you are compared to others because your company is the cool one but you certainly don't like being called out when it's no longer the case.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2017)

ningendo so competent the last thing that they want to do is release an incomplete game! shocker!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2017)

Rey said:


> Geez, you Nintendo fanboys like to wax intellectual about how great you are compared to others because your company is the cool one but you certainly don't like being called out when it's no longer the case.


I know trolling is your thing krory so it is what it is. For me at the end of the day what matters most is actual games, which console has the most exclusives I want. I don't really care about how graphically powerful a console is or if they have paid online that I won't purchase. 

If you have games I really want that can only be played on your system I will likely buy it. For PS4, its Bloodborne and especially The Last Guardian that got me to buy one. For Nintendo the big one is Zelda though I enjoy most of their first party offerings. There isn't any exclusives big enough on the Xbone for ne to purchase it.



TerminaTHOR said:


> ningendo so competent the last thing that they want to do is release an incomplete game! shocker!


Good to know you support incomplete games. I won't be touching FFXV until they actually complete it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2017)

If and when I get a Switch, I'll probably won't online because Nintendo had enough perspective not to charge for their online cause of how fucking primitive it was.

Now we're getting the same obtuse shit but with a paywall? I mean, for a few months of Splatoon 2, maybe, but that's it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2017)

i dont support paid DLCs that's why i see to it that i will buy the GOTY version of a game to make sure that its the complete version


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2017)

just wait till ningendo announces legend of zelda botw season pass for $14.99!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If and when I get a Switch, I'll probably won't online because Nintendo had enough perspective not to charge for their online cause of how fucking primitive it was.
> 
> Now we're getting the same obtuse shit but with a paywall? I mean, for a few months of Splatoon 2, maybe, but that's it.


Well there will be the free trial for a couple months after Splatoon 2 releases.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2017)

Chill Kiba.

Lets just watch Zelda in many languages


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2017)

Ooh lets play some good music too, getcha y'all into the groove


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2017)

Rey said:


> I used to be a bitch to Mass Effect, but then I grew a pair.



You're not a bitch to a franchise that went to shit? How convenient.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2017)

Rey said:


> Common sense.  I got two common senses.



Gee, Bill, two common senses??



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Ooh lets play some good music too, getcha y'all into the groove



Are people excited for Octopath Traveler?
Not sure where Squeenix stands currently with their consumers, and it looks sorta bland, so I can't tell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Gee, Bill, two common senses??



That's almost twice as one common sense!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Chill Kiba.
> 
> Lets just watch Zelda in many languages


I have already watched the trailer 30+ times including the language comparison. Watching the language one now that I know there is no dual audio would just annoy me, RIP badass old lady in the Japanese version.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> just wait till ningendo announces legend of zelda botw season pass for $14.99!


[
Maybe not botw but maybe some other game.

I've come to realize it's not that nintendo is so amazing or that morally upright as a company it's simply because they are so far behind their competition they'll just take a few more years before they start doing the same thing.

I saw this from the wii u when nintendo was apparently surprised at the whole thing with HD development in terms of cost and time. and they failed to stand out.

Most of their games tend to be simple though and they have enough money to not go for episodic releases, but who knows.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2017)

Super Mario Odyssey will have paid DLCs for hat skins, quad jump and holiday maps


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2017)

ITT : People mistaking Nintendo for Sony and Microsoft


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2017)

They're selling Skyrim full price on the Switch.

Wow. Jesus Christ, Bethesda.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're selling Skyrim full price on the Switch.
> 
> Wow. Jesus Christ, Bethesda.


They're aiming to get some money from that Nintendo only crowd. If they implement HD Rumble well into the game I might grab it on the Switch when it's cheaper but I don't have faith in Bethesda to do that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're selling Skyrim full price on the Switch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2017)

I wouldnt want it for free since it will only take up the already limited storage space


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I wouldnt want it for free since it will only take up the already limited storage space


Physical is the way to go.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2017)

Not when it comes to Skyrim.

Fucking irrelevant open world trash that has a happy meal price tag when steam sales hit.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2017)

I was talking in general for consoles. Skyrim is serviceable as is, mods can improve it a lot but what might make it worth it until a superior base title takes advantage of it is the HD Rumble, if Bethesda implements it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I was talking Yin general for consoles. Skyrim is serviceable as is, mods can improve it a lot but what might make it worth it until a superior base title takes advantage of it is the HD Rumble, if Bethesda implements it.



I doubt it. HDR is a neat feature, but I have a really hard time believing it'd be a driving force for someone to purchase... anything, really. Especially something as old and cheap on PC as Skrim.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Zelda does have dual audio btw (You can play in japanese by changing the language on the console itself too)



Yeah, but that's silly and roundabout when they could've just simply added an option in the friggn' game. Plus, apparently the subtitles and menu are only in Japanese when you do it that way, so why even bother?


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2017)

B... but guys, NINTENDO!


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> ITT : People mistaking Nintendo for Sony and Microsoft



People said that until nintendo finally started charging for online like sony and microsoft did.

it's going to happen.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> People said that until nintendo finally started charging for online like sony and microsoft did.
> 
> it's going to happen.


Online play is separate from the actual quality of their titles. Nintendo's first party titles are single player and local co-op focused.

Nor do you even know how much the online costs to make a full judgement.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Nor do you even know how much the online costs to make a full judgement.



It costs money. It's the only real judgement you need tbh
The only real excuse for it is the idea that it pays for itself in regards to server maintainance as well as the company that impliments it throwing free shit at you to sweeten the pot. But unfortunately, the former rarely actually bares fruit, and the latter doesn't take because Nintendo's pot sweetening offers are... essentially worthless.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> I guess the same way 3DS kicked vita's ass despite vita being the superior handheld.



Because Sony gave up on it like a week after?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Rey said:


> Because Sony gave up on it like a week after?



It wasn't within sony's capabilities to support something they barely had much ground in especially to the point seeing that 3DS got back on his feet before Vita was launched which helped too.

So timing and support helps despite vita being the better handheld.

Which was the point i was bringing across to teminthor.  1080p and specs doesn't matter if the quality of games doesn't compare.

And that occurs further beyond just resolution.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> 1080p and specs doesn't matter if the quality of games doesn't compare.
> 
> And that occurs further beyond just resolution.



There's no question that a strong lineup moves systems. We can all agree there.

But the price to performance ratio IS important, even to the average consumer. Whether or not the portability of the Switch is attractive enough to make up for the fact that it's both weaker and more expensive than the competition, well...that remains to be seen. I have a pretty good idea myself, though.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Naruto said:


> There's no question that a strong lineup moves systems. We can all agree there.
> 
> But the price to performance ratio IS important, even to the average consumer. Whether or not the portability of the Switch is attractive enough to make up for the fact that it's both weaker and more expensive than the competition, well...that remains to be seen. I have a pretty good idea myself, though.



Yeah i have a problem with the price too.

Everybody was saying $250.00 but now the hidden costs of the console really does stack up. 

it's going to drop. Nintendo tends to overcharge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 26, 2017)

So...anyone hear of the Smach Z?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2017)

Nintendo is trying to milk the early adopters. I expect a price drop during the holidays.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> So...anyone hear of the Smach Z?



The wut?
*Googles*

Dear god... The N-gage's final form...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2017)

Y'all are funny folk


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah i have a problem with the price too.
> 
> it's going to drop.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Nintendo is trying to milk the early adopters. I expect a price drop during the holidays.






I mean  this couldn't have been more clear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2017)

Eh the hardware is high quality, you get what you pay for


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> hardware is high quality


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 26, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> So...anyone hear of the Smach Z?



>Handheld PC gaming




WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Nintendo is trying to milk the early adopters. I expect a price drop during the holidays.



I can expect the price of the Switch to drop if it's not selling well, which I'm expecting that to happen unless there's a big surprise in the upcoming release exclusive for Switch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm somehow expecting the Switch to sell well and vindicating Nintendo's worst decisions about the console.

Basically a monkey paw situation. They don't WiiU themselves to death but we end up dealing with an overpriced console with the shittiest paid online service in existence.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2017)

Overpriced no, shitty paid online remains to be seen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Eh the hardware is high quality, you get what you pay for



That depends.

Given that it's considerably more expensive than the PS4 despite being weaker as a *docked console*....that leaves much to be considered.

I understand the need to underclock it for battery life as a portable but the console aspect of it doesn't make sense.  That would have made it value more understandable. 

Switch could have easily targeted the two markets better.* I don't know how* down scaling a game works but if i think it works the way i do developers are essentially going to have to do double work.

Downscale the game to get it functional on the docked switch and downscale it again for it to perform on the undocked. if the console was on the level of the PS4 in terms of power they'd just need to focus on down scaling it to work for the portable aspect.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> >Handheld PC gaming
> .



'Ey, dont knock it. 
I'd buy it if it synced up with my Steam account. I've got a metric fuf ton of little indie doolies i haven't even touched because i cant justify putting the time in for various reasons.

Playin' mah Momodora on the go is pretty attractive.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm somehow expecting the Switch to sell well and vindicating Nintendo's worst decisions about the console.



Man, I just do not see this doing gangbusters out the gate. I'm envisioning more of a 3ds scenario where regardless of what it does people arent gonna wanna pay that much for such a small machine.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> That depends.
> 
> Given that it's considerably more expensive than the PS4 despite being weaker as a *docked console*....that leaves much to be considered.
> 
> ...



You cant get PS4 level power on a mobile SOC yet. And if you could the performance would throttle to hell and back and you need consistency on a gaming platform

Soooo that was always gonna be the case.

The actual hardware( Screen, tablet,joy cons ect) is very high quality and its a very functional device.

I mean you have a touchscreen where you can literally feel the titties through the touchscreen and have ultra sensitive vibrations in the palm of your hands.

50$ more than the Vita launched at is a steal, especially when you only have to buy one Nintendo system now.

Now here's an excellent interview from france about Breath of the Wild 

And more Zelda in french


Paid online bites, but it does on everything. Dont cry to me when in 5 years steam will try some shit @Rey


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I mean you have a touchscreen where you can literally feel *the titties through the touchscreen* and have ultra sensitive vibrations in the palm of your hands.



 best  I've heard in years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 26, 2017)

Shirker said:


> 'Ey, dont knock it.
> I'd buy it if it synced up with my Steam account. I've got a metric fuf ton of little indie doolies i haven't even touched because i cant justify putting the time in for various reasons.
> 
> Playin' mah Momodora on the go is pretty attractive.



I'd see it if it were something like a Steam Console that you can log in, which is something I don't mind (same reason with a Steam Controller).
But an actual Handheld PC one? Doesn't sound appealing to me. Not that it's a bad idea, but outside of portability, I'd very much prefer my laptop.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> I guess the same way 3DS kicked vita's ass despite vita being the superior handheld.



lel Vita doesn't have any games. its hardly the hardware's fault why it tanked. ningendo was making a living out of their 3ds titles since the wii u mostly has shovelware


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I mean you have a touchscreen where you can literally feel the titties through the touchscreen and have ultra sensitive vibrations in the palm of your hands.





Canute87 said:


> best  I've heard in years



I'm pretty sure my man Takaki's not actually gonna be able to do that.
Though, I'd love to see him try.


----------



## Monna (Jan 27, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Playin' mah Momodora on the go is pretty attractive.


You enjoying Momodora? Reverie Under the Moonlight was my favorite game of 2016.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I'm pretty sure my man Takaki's not actually gonna be able to do that.
> Though, I'd love to see him try.


Zelda's eyebrows get priority

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2017)

Jane said:


> You enjoying Momodora? Reverie Under the Moonlight was my favorite game of 2016.



It was just an example. I haven't played it cuz of the aformentioned "putting time in" reasons. It looks charming as all getout though, so I made it a point to get it during a sale. Probably gonna get around to it eventually.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Zelda's eyebrows get priority



Zelda eyebrow touch mini game. 
Said minigame getting cut during NA localization.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2017)

Switch game box size comparison


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 27, 2017)

I miss S-cry-ed.

WIsh it got a sequel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's a comprehensive overview for the system's functions and sizes.



There's a few interesting tidbits like an audiojack for possible microphone use.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Man, I just do not see this doing gangbusters out the gate. I'm envisioning more of a 3ds scenario where regardless of what it does people aren't gonna wanna pay that much for such a small machine.



Maybe it's how they're stocking retail and online stores and shit with the placebo effect kicking in when news about it running out hit but something tells me that this is going to work on some level despite the retarded price and paid services.

No one gave 2 shits when Sony started charging for online. It's gonna be the same, mostly cause the marketing is pretty on point this time around.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 27, 2017)

If their marketing it as a hybrid it should be okay for the most part.

but marketing it as a hanheld will not justify the price.

If people can actually play some version of a AAA game on the go then the price might not be THAT much of a factor.

But who knows how people think.  Look on the wii's success.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

it has a phone app but doesn't have hands free/loudspeakers? 

Yeah thats some futuristic hardware that can take down apple/android alright lol

The right hand joy con is stupid. It would be uncomfortable for local co-op or versus since the analog is like further away to the center you'll have to over extend your thumb just to play with it. 

Someone from M$ might have penetrated ningendo hence the paid online. Greedy cock$uckers


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> it has a phone app but doesn't have hands free/loudspeakers?
> 
> Yeah thats some futuristic hardware that can take down apple/android alright lol
> 
> ...



Even MS isn't dumb enough to charge for online and then charge to talk to people. 

Reggie says it's so people don't feel embarrassed wearing headsets in public.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2017)

If Konami is willing to buddy up with Nintendo to actually make games, they could work some Castlevania while they're at it.

Although IGA took most of his team with him so guess not.

Smash cameo when?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2017)

If Microsoft really penetrated Nintendo, Nintendo would actually have a decent online service. We lived enough to see a time where Microsoft is also the best publisher handling Backwards compatibility. Whoa.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

M$ and Ningendo is more like backwards mentality


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2017)

Rey said:


> Even MS isn't dumb enough to charge for online and then charge to talk to people.
> 
> Reggie says it's so people don't feel embarrassed wearing headsets in public.


They don't charge for both, only online after Fall.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2017)

Rey said:


> Even MS isn't dumb enough to charge for online and then charge to talk to people.
> 
> Reggie says it's so people don't feel embarrassed wearing headsets in public.


Nintendo isnt either because the app is paid for through the subscription plan


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If Microsoft really penetrated Nintendo, Nintendo would actually have a decent online service. We lived enough to see a time where Microsoft is also the best publisher handling Backwards compatibility. Whoa.


Um, they definitely arent the best( see wii to wii U)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sure aren't. (See Switch)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2017)

Hit that reset button too much fam


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2017)

So, what, it's only a paid app for people that don't get the service?  Yeah, okay.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2017)

And how is, "It's only going pay in the fall" an actual _bragging_ point?  People grasping at straws.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2017)

Why is everyone else anti-nintendo? THEY'RE the circlejerk, not us!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2017)

Rey said:


> So, what, it's only a paid app for people that don't get the service?  Yeah, okay.


Only the Switch's online is subscription based, I'm not sure where the hell you're getting this "pay for the app" bullshit.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Depends on how they handle the switch.

And so far i like what the console hybrid offers. While microsoft just focuses on making weaker pc's each generation.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 28, 2017)

So according to the UK site, the audio jack on top of the console supports mics and headsets, too.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2017)

Huh. You don't say.
Still, supporting them won't mean much if the games can't use them (I fear they won't think to since the app exists). Should be interesting to see which game developers bother with it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2017)

Nintendo Switch is such an advanced piece of hardware it deleted Yoko Taro's memories

Why is everyone else anti-nintendo? THEY'RE the circlejerk, not us!

Japanese devs love the thing

Many of them are shocked at how inexpensive it is for what it has on the inside and are really excited to work with the HD Rumble


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Well it's up to nintendo to keep that momentum going.

Games marketing, the whole shebang


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2017)

Marvelous – Kenichiro Takaki (Senran Kagura producer)

THOUGHTS ON PRESENTATION

I’ve actually known about the Switch’s features since its early stages and I’m personally looking forward to it.

INTERESTING ASPECTS OF SWITCH

Definitely the HD Rumble. I want to use it to have people feel softness (laughs). I already have something planned, and am currently polishing it up so that it can be realized. Games are all about what ‘feels good’, so I want to create a brand new experience specifically for the Nintendo Switch


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Marvelous – Kenichiro Takaki (Senran Kagura producer)
> 
> THOUGHTS ON PRESENTATION
> 
> ...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 29, 2017)

Kenichiro Takaki, the guy who once said, "Tits are life, Ass is hometown"
I look forward to seeing this hero making the Switch's first legit killer app

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2017)

> Prob posted already but on the Splatoon 2 page it says this
> 
> "Smart Device Support – An upcoming smart-phone application for the Nintendo Switch system* will enhance matchmaking and allow for voice chat options*."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

ningendo finally catching up to modern times


----------



## Monna (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> ningendo finally catching up to modern times


not before they sink faster than a mini titanic model in an icebox


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 30, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Marvelous – Kenichiro Takaki (Senran Kagura producer)
> 
> THOUGHTS ON PRESENTATION
> 
> ...


it's time to make the Switch


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 30, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Marvelous – Kenichiro Takaki (Senran Kagura producer)
> 
> THOUGHTS ON PRESENTATION
> 
> ...



Mhm... mhm... JUST DO IT.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2017)

Lizzy Finnegan - always the voice of reason. 



> "Nintendo Switch. Starting to feel a little hype, not gonna lie."
> 
> That was , following Nintendo's reveal of the upcoming console. I was perfectly fine with with the initial reveal of the Switch, feeling that glimmer of hope that, as an admitted Nintendo fangirl, I have grown all too familiar with. However, I am also familiar with disappointment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2017)

> (made obvious by the framerate issues I had on Breath of the Wild)



FLOP


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2017)

Core gamers sure do know how to make everything about them 

Prices is A1 according to Devs, and they're here to put content out on the system. Nintendo's main issue is making sure this thing sells more than the 3DS in the end.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Core gamers sure do know how to make everything about them
> 
> Prices is A1 according to Devs, and they're here to put content out on the system. Nintendo's main issue is making sure this thing sells more than the 3DS in the end.



'Course we are.

If you want to make money you have to please the consumer. If you don't please the consumer you don't get the money.

If they want to do all their usual gimmicky stuff without people dismissing it then they need to reestablish confidence and trust in their brand.

Once that's done they can do whatever the fuck they want, dick waggling controller, vibrating usb that plugs into your wifes/gf's anus so you can use her nipples as joysticks, wtfever.

First they need to get the core gamer audience to trust them again. Then they can worry about the gimmicky stuff.

That's just business, you don't always get to do what you want, you have to do a little work first and find a gap where you have enough trust to do something unusual.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2017)

question:

if it were up to you - would you sacrifice Nintendos home consoles forever (meaning they never make another home console ever, not even hybrid .. only do games/software & pure portable) if, in return - it means they start making Metroid games for current & future PS/Xbox consoles ?


I would


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2017)

Weiss said:


> question:
> 
> if it were up to you - would you sacrifice Nintendos home consoles forever (meaning they never make another home console ever, not even hybrid .. only do games/software & pure portable) if, in return - it means they start making Metroid games for current & future PS/Xbox consoles ?
> 
> ...



No fuck consoles bring it to PC so that shitty machines can stop artificially limiting games.

At least Nintendo didn't opt to do fake 4k when PS4/X1 can't even do 1080p in everything.

They all need to fuck off.

Portables and PC is all that's needed.

I wouldn't buy Nintendo at all if it didn't have Zelda and Pokemon and I wouldn't buy PS if it didn't still hold one or two good JRPG's above my head annnd I would never buy XBOX cause it doesn't have anything noteworthy and never has.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

I'd most likely move to portable solo if consoles were to die in the next 5 years. Which would be fine I guess. My most played games for the past 2 years have been on them.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep, haven't had a console since the PS3... and I quit that one early. 

Now PC is getting a lot of the JRPG's I used to buy PS for, now if I were lucky enough for Nintendo and Atlus to cough up theirs... well, I'd never have to think about consoles again.

Now my 3DS and Vita get fuck tons of use, or well I was forced to sell my 3DS when my last laptop broke to afford the one I needed but when I had it yeah.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2017)

Weiss said:


> question:
> 
> if it were up to you - would you sacrifice Nintendos home consoles forever (meaning they never make another home console ever, not even hybrid .. only do games/software & pure portable) if, in return - it means they start making Metroid games for current & future PS/Xbox consoles ?
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait

METROID over MILK THE COW 3? I dunno man...


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Yep, haven't had a console since the PS3... and I quit that one early.
> 
> Now PC is getting a lot of the JRPG's I used to buy PS for, now if I were lucky enough for Nintendo and Atlus to cough up theirs... well, I'd never have to think about consoles again.
> 
> Now my 3DS and Vita get fuck tons of use, or well I was forced to sell my 3DS when my last laptop broke to afford the one I needed but when I had it yeah.



well that's why ninty has the switch. we're decades from build your own portable. 


Also crazy battery life.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2017)

In a way, the Switch is to cover all basis.

It's a console for the west and a handheld for japan. Smart but the execution isn't the best. Still overpriced and mostly because of bullshit technology they force on you. VR is digestible cause it's optional bullshit.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2017)

how much of the tech is forced?

The gyro and rumble features seem good.

You  know i watched a review of kingdom hearts 2.8 and the one for the 3DS.  The 3DS one was designed so well despite not being on a HD screen running at 1080p 60fps.

Really makes me think what is really necessary at this point for games.  If the games utilise the features well it will be received rather than just try to make the game look prettier.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 31, 2017)

Rey said:


> Lizzy Finnegan - always the voice of reason.


>doesn't understand what a gimmick actually is

>talks about Nintendo going third party, which would overall negatively affect their software, not improve it

>wants Nintendo to be a copy/paste of Sony/Microsoft 

Voice of reason my ass

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> how much of the tech is forced?
> 
> The gyro and rumble features seem good.
> 
> ...



Still overpriced considering the specs. It's the 3DS all over again.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Still overpriced considering the specs. It's the 3DS all over again.



But some developers don't seem to think so.

Looking only on the specs and not all the underlying technology that makes it up might not be the best way to go about it.


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Still overpriced considering the specs. It's the 3DS all over again.


compared to what? cuz portable hardware is always more expensive than desktop/console equivalent

nvidia shield tablet - $199.99
separate controller - $59.99
ac charger - $29.99

look at that, same price as the switch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2017)

Who gives a shit about the developers think? They thought it would be even more expensive because of the superfluous bullshit that the console has. Especially when retail in different parts of the world is just spiking up the price while using currency weakness or some weak bullshit as justification.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who gives a shit about the developers think? They thought it would be even more expensive because of the superfluous bullshit that the console has.



Woah now, you're getting out of hand. It speaks _volumes_ that Ubisoft and EA believe so much in this new hardware that they are willing to put their most high-tech and extraordinary series, Just Dance and FIFA, on the Switch. And let us not forget about Bethesda re-re-releasing Skyrim for the Switch, something that has never been done before in the history of video gaming.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Prices is A1 according to Devs



...I wasn't aware developers speak for the consumer market.

Considering that online conversations surrounding the Switch generally tend to involve pricing issues, I think  it's fair to say the people who are expected to shell out money for the product might have _some _reservations.

And I might be totally wrong and maybe I represent a very small segment of the target audience, we'll see. Pretty sure I'm right, though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Still overpriced considering the specs. It's the 3DS all over again.


What specs?

Dude its a Tegra from 2015 with extra shenanigans & RD + modular controllers with their own RD expense

They're definitely not making that big of a profit on this thing



Rey said:


> Woah now, you're getting out of hand. It speaks _volumes_ that Ubisoft and EA believe so much in this new hardware that they are willing to put their most high-tech and extraordinary series, Just Dance and FIFA, on the Switch. And let us not forget about Bethesda re-re-releasing Skyrim for the Switch, something that has never been done before in the history of video gaming.


Western Devs aint shit, what else is new fam?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> how much of the tech is forced?
> 
> The gyro and rumble features seem good.



IMO, the gyro doesn't really need to be in the pro controller for one. It's a _beyond_ frivolous addition I feel they implemented simply to be "fairer" to the people that would prefer to play with it. The JoyCons also could've done without the camera, but that's more because there aren't many situations in which I can see them using it much for games. Cameras in gaming devices are rarely worth the time it took to install them.



> Really makes me think what is really necessary at this point for games.  If the games utilise the features well it will be received rather than just try to make the game look prettier.



This is the #1 line in the sand that divides a lot of peeps when it comes to the future of vidja, so I don't particularly like bringing it up, but to be honest, I feel like we've hit a plateau as far as visual fidelity, and in some cases performance. Hell, to be completely honest, I feel like we hit it about a half a decade ago. Which is not to say gaming's striving to become beefier and faster is a complete waste of time, cuz it isn't. More recent games carry a sense of "bigness" in their worlds that I really like, and it wouldn't be possible, or at least as seamless, if games weren't trying desperately to keep up with tech.

That said, there have been no huge leaps recently that have fixed issues that good art direction and competent coding can't. I don't feel like we're starved for things to stop stop looking like mud like we were back in the 6th generation of consoles. Certainly things can look realer (RE7 is pacha-edt as fuck), stuff can run faster with more shit on the screen and we can always improve; cleaning off the metaphorical dust and whatnot; but generally... I feel we're at the point where art takes place of power if it hasn't already. It's why if consoles finally fucked off forever, the only reason it'd benefit me is for the sake of convenience since everything would be in one place. The idea of games ceasing to be held back or whatever is irrelevant. Lazy developers are still gonna be a thing after all.

Eh, but enough of my venting. It doesn't _really_ matter and I don't wanna talk about it more than needed. I'd rather wonder if we're gonna get a true Senran 3 on the Switch. Don't let me down Takaki-sama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2017)

niggas spend twice the amount the switch costs on a graphics card just so they can see more grass on the ground and other minimal graphics improvements but an HD portable console is too expensive at half that price

top meme


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 31, 2017)

Part of the reason I'll never go to PC. Not that I don't see the appeal but just waaay too costly in my book. If consoles go the way of the dodo then that's that. As that is strictly their purpose and appeal. A gaming machine for cheap.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2017)

sworder said:


> niggas spend twice the amount the switch costs on a graphics card *just so they can see more grass on the ground and other minimal graphics improvements*



What? 

Please, just...stop. You don't know what you're talking about. For starters, for the price of the Switch you can get an extremely decent graphics card that is _much _better that any currently available console.

I'm happy for you if you don't have higher demands of a game, if you can be satisfied with poor framerates and inferior visuals, no customization options and a closed system, great. Power to you. This is entertainment media and all it needs to do is entertain you. To each their own. But please don't reduce the massive disparity between the two experiences to _"can see moar grass hurr"_. If you don't care enough to be educated on the specifics, or haven't actually tried it yourself and thus have never actually seen the difference, you have nothing of value to say on the matter.

If you want to say the portability of the Switch is a feature that justifies the price-to-performance ratio, okay. That's a perfectly valid point of view. I may not agree with it, but I respect that.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

ShadowReij said:


> Part of the reason I'll never go to PC. Not that I don't see the appeal but just waaay too costly in my book. If consoles go the way of the dodo then that's that. As that is strictly their purpose and appeal. A gaming machine for cheap.



Well, to be _*completely*_ fair, while PC Gaming has a pretty high barrier of entry (if you don't wanna get fucked, anyway) it ends up paying for itself in the end, since even a midrange rig is capable of a lot more than a pure gaming machine. Plus games are cheaper cuz Steam. The problem that comes up is that it's a lot like Amazon Prime: how much are you gonna use it? Yeah, it's 90 fuckin' bucks a year with no alternative option to pay for it, but if you're the type that's in a position to order shit all the time, like 4 or 5 things a month, dat free shipping and unlimited streaming is hard to pass up. As attractive as it is, I've never sprung for it, cuz I ain't got that type of money and I prefer to buy my luxury items in person, granted I can find them.

If you're _constantly_ playing games on your rig, especially if you've got a beastly one, it's pretty damn hard to see the value in consoles. In my experience, my midranger can do so much stuff and fulfill so many of my hobbies, gaming generally falls by the wayside. That paired with the fact that I still hopelessly cling to muh physical releases as well as the fact that I don't much like playing games at my desk because it hurts my back makes the performance boost sorta negligible. Plus, like I said, you'd be hard pressed to find absolutely shitty performance on any platform these days, so it sorta diminishes that checklist as well. IMO, of course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2017)

Naruto said:


> What?
> 
> Please, just...stop. You don't know what you're talking about. For starters, for the price of the Switch you can get an extremely decent graphics card that is _much _better that any currently available console.
> 
> ...


this post is ridiculous, even excluding the fact that it's a massive strawman with loads of assumptions about how informed I am

the point is that people spend $600 on a 1080 to get a marginally better experience over a 1070 simply because they can afford it. yet a cheap console like the Switch suddenly being "expensive" is laughably ironic. this has nothing to do with console vs pc, which in itself is the dumbest thing to even consider arguing about because the Switch is portable. good luck playing console games on the car with that $1k laptop, which would be, you know, the proper PC to compare the Switch to


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Well, to be _*completely*_ fair, while PC Gaming has a pretty high barrier of entry (if you don't wanna get fucked, anyway).



Sort of, assuming you haven't had a PC in a long time. But for the last few years PC upgrades have been so centered around the graphics card that you are paying pretty much exactly the same that you would for consoles over an extended period of time. And that's on hardware alone. I'm talking about the fact that a GPU upgrade costs about the same as a new console and you're expected to do it with the same regularity.

And then of course there's the software savings.



sworder said:


> this post is ridiculous, even excluding the fact that it's a massive strawman with loads of assumptions about how informed I am



I chose to assume you were misinformed because the alternative sounded to me like it would come across as _more _offensive, not less.



sworder said:


> the point is that people spend $600 on a 1080 to get a marginally better experience over a 1070 simply because they can afford it yet a cheap console like the Switch suddenly being "expensive" is laughably ironic.



I'm going to choose to set aside for now the argument about it being a marginally better experience or not.

We can definitely agree that the 1070 / 480 are the kings of performance per buck spent at the moment. Successful midrange cards typically are. And as you SHOULD know, that's also what the vast majority of the gaming consumer market buys.

...so why then, do you assume that it's the same people complaining about the price of the Switch when they don't represent a significant portion of the target demographic?



sworder said:


> this has nothing to do with console vs pc, which in itself is the dumbest thing to even consider arguing about because the Switch is portable. good luck playing console games on the car with that $1k laptop, which would be, you know, the proper PC to compare the Switch to



Oh look, a straw man 

Didn't I literally just mention, in my previous post, that I find the argument of the Switch's portability a completely valid one?

I didn't make this about PC vs console, you did when you grossly misrepresented the scope of PC gaming, or when I misinterpreted your post as such, take your pick 

My frame of reference was the Switch's current competition, which is the PS4 and the XBOX1. And before you mention that it's portable and therefore a different value proposition, I've touched on the pros and cons of the Switch being a hybrid system in this very thread several times. Please, feel free to browse. I find them fairly neutral.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

lol, well I _did_ use the term "barrier of entry". 

Your basic computer these days is pretty damn good and already comes with i7s and shit installed. That said that's if they're new. There's a fair amount of people who can't be bothered to spring for new computers simply because their dinosaur gets them by, plus we got phones and shit. And putting a new part in a dinosaur is a one way trip to funnelsville. Heck the only reason I even built a new computer is because my laptop was in the deaththrows, so I started saving early. Plus I was tired of the damn thing setting itself on fire whenever I so much as wanted to play _Left 4 Dead_ of all things, a game that's about as hardware intensive as minesweeper.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2017)

As an addendum to my previous post, by the way, even assuming that it was the people spending 600 bucks on a high end graphics card for a premium experience complaining that the Switch is overpriced, doesn't make it ironic. It just means they feel the product offers nothing compelling at that price point.

Having money to spend doesn't mean everything is equally valuable and worth spending money on.

And I'm quite sure what PC gamers dipping into console peasantry for a handful exclusives feel like paying won't even come into the equation. What matters is what the average household is willing to pay for a gaming device, and whether or not they think paying more for something weaker but portable is worth it. What also matters is how long the Switch will remain the most expensive option of the three.

That, by the way, doesn't even touch on the issue of regional pricing bullshit. The Switch costs 330€ where I live, which is about $356.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2017)

> *just so they can see more grass on the ground and other minimal graphics improvements*


more like 1070/1080 can give you graphics today (in BF1, RotR etc.) that Nintengone will have in 2030


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2017)

"Developers love the Switch! They say it's great~!"



> In the 2017 state of the industry report issued by the Game Developers Conference, more than 4,500 developers answered a variety of questions - including what consoles they were currently developing for. Only 3% confirmed that they are currently developing for the Nintendo Switch, while 22% are developing for Xbox One/Scorpio, 27% are developing for PlayStation 4/Pro, 38% are developing for Smartphones and Tablets, and 53% are developing for PC/Mac. Fewer developers admitted to developing for the Switch than confirmed development for Apple TV.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2017)

Weiss said:


> more like 1070/1080 can give you graphics today (in BF1, RotR etc.) that Nintengone will have in 2030



You think awfully highly of Nintendo.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2017)

Good to see PC development still strong.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

38% development for phones & tablets.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2017)

Rey said:


> "Developers love the Switch! They say it's great~!"



Neogaf went over that 3 months ago lol


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Good to see PC development still strong.


It wouldn't die when it's getting even more popular.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2017)

Weiss said:


> more like 1070/1080 can give you graphics today (in BF1, RotR etc.) that Nintengone will have in 2030


which no current developer will ever fully utilize.

Doesn't battlefield have CPU issues?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> *which no current developer will ever fully utilize.*
> 
> Doesn't battlefield have CPU issues?



What are you talking about?

Witcher 3 at 4k and max puts a 1080 down to 50 fps, as low as 42.

Sounds like it's being utilized...

No console will ever utilize the latest power like that... because that would eliminate their price advantage and then they'd be completely worthless but PC? Yeah some devs are using 1080's power to its fullest.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 31, 2017)

Naruto said:


> As an addendum to my previous post, by the way, even assuming that it was the people spending 600 bucks on a high end graphics card for a premium experience complaining that the Switch is overpriced, doesn't make it ironic. It just means they feel the product offers nothing compelling at that price point.
> 
> Having money to spend doesn't mean everything is equally valuable and worth spending money on.
> 
> ...




The Switch here is around 470AUD :


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Witcher 3 at 4k and max puts a 1080 down to 50 fps, as low as 42.
> 
> ...



What's the term I'm looking for. 

That's not what i mean, every utilization is nothing more than an upscaled resolution  provided by the graphical capabilities of the graphics card. For  Example  It's similar to how they managed to make wii games look better  by upscaling the resolution on the dolphin.

I'm taking about them making games for the 1070 that natively requires that kind of resolution more importantly graphical fidelity i.e  essentially better graphics - not just  better resolution if you understand what i'm saying.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 1, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> What's the term I'm looking for.
> 
> That's not what i mean, every utilization is nothing more than an upscaled resolution  provided by the graphical capabilities of the graphics card. For  Example  It's similar to how they managed to make wii games look better  by upscaling the resolution on the dolphin.
> 
> I'm taking about them making games for the 1070 that natively requires that kind of resolution more importantly graphical fidelity i.e  essentially better graphics - not just  better resolution if you understand what i'm saying.



Fair enough mate.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2017)

>console won't even ship with any game demos

 this can't even be real

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2017)

True enough. Open world ventures won't do so well, though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2017)

But one of the developers said that there were framerate issues on BotW while on handheld mode

I play all sorts of Final Fantasy and Dragon Q


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)

I actually heard it ran better in handheld several times.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)

New system trailer


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 1, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I think what you're trying to say is that games are made primarily so they can run on consoles and thus their visual potential is seldom not realized on PCs. Right? Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Well, for the most part you're right. There are exceptions, though:
> 
> .



Yes that's essentially what i mean.  I would also assume the hefty price tag that goes along with it too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)

Super Bowl Commercial


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks like I'm waiting for the inevitable Switch Pro/XL


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2017)

Portugal making us proud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Portugal making us proud.



Didn't even know there was a Nintendo of Portugal. Surprised Nardo didn't set it on fire yet.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Didn't even know there was a Nintendo of Portugal. Surprised Nardo didn't set it on fire yet.



Jesus what do you people think of me 

Don't answer that


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 1, 2017)

Naruto said:


> True enough. Open world ventures won't do so well, though.


3D Zelda in general is one of the few series where they normally don't get 60FPS. I don't think any of the 3D Zeldas have been 60FPS, outside of maybe Wind Waker and Twilight Princes HD.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Super Bowl Commercial


Solid commercial, with what looks to be a bit of new footage at the beginning there, with Link defending Zelda while she's on the ground and there looks to be either a down enemy or ally right behind Link.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Jesus what do you people think of me
> 
> Don't answer that





Someone had to be the recipient of that burn and I couldn't say it would be @Deathbringerpt cuz that dood just might be crazy enough to actually do it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> 3D Zelda in general is one of the few series where they normally don't get 60FPS. I don't think any of the 3D Zeldas have been 60FPS, outside of maybe Wind Waker and Twilight Princes HD.
> 
> 
> Solid commercial, with what looks to be a bit of new footage at the beginning there, with Link defending Zelda while she's on the ground and there looks to be either a down enemy or ally right behind Link.


I'm pretty sure that the only 60FPS Zelda games were the 2D 3DS games unless some older 2D ones do.

I think that shot was shown elsewhere, but I'm not entirely sure where. Some of the newish footage in the commercial added in the HUD and the cyclops is confirmed as a Hinox as I thought.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 1, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty sure that the only 60FPS Zelda games were the 2D 3DS games unless some older 2D ones do.


Just checked and yeah, neither of the HD ports where 60FPS. 



> I think that shot was shown elsewhere, but I'm not entirely sure where. Some of the newish footage in the commercial added in the HUD and the cyclops is confirmed as a Hinox as I thought.


I've been on a conditional blackout. I've watched the three major trailers(E3, TGA and Switch Presentation) and read a bit here and there on certain things. I have not looked at the backstory stuff that came out after the Switch presentation and just been avoiding most anything to do with the game since then. Just a bit more then a month more, I'll just wait to learn about it while playing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> New system trailer



Wtf is this stupid shit?? 

A milking game?? Are you fucking serious 

Did you see the BotW gamplay? Those enemies really doesn't even try to kill you. Even if they change their minds and attack you, they move so slow, that you can kill 5 at once


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2017)

What the fuck is Retro doing, by the way?


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wtf is this stupid shit??
> 
> A milking game?? Are you fucking serious
> 
> Did you see the BotW gamplay? Those enemies really doesn't even try to kill you. Even if they change their minds and attack you, they move so slow, that you can kill 5 at once



The milking game is old. That's part of 1, 2 Switch, their second-biggest launch title.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)

"Stamina meters are a first for the series"

Yeah, maybe if you skipped the last two major entries, sure


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> "Stamina meters are a first for the series"
> 
> Yeah, maybe if you skipped the last two major entries, sure



First thing that popped in my head.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2017)

Those hands on impression articles are pretty much exactly what I expected.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)

I've heard other things, but the consensus on 1-2 Switch is that it's not worth buying unless it's cheap as hell because it's not even good as a party game.

Arms I heard more positive things than that, but eh we'll see what I think in a month.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)

> Nintendo president Kimishima tells the Nikkei Switch's online service will be priced at 2-3,000 yen ($17.50 - $26.50) _YEARLY_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2017)

Stop listening to shills fam 

Watch Easy allies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 1, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Stop listening to shills fam
> 
> Watch Easy allies


This man knows what's up:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 1, 2017)

Also this is amazing:


Almost makes me want to watch the show.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This man knows what's up:


And don't forget their betting special.


--

and I don't mind the online price. It feels like it would've so trash from the get go if they announced the price to be more than ~ $30 just cos of Nintendo and how they've previously handled their online services.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 1, 2017)

For NA price, my guess would be $25 a year. Nintendo likes to charge other regions higher than Japan, so $25 works as a nice middle ground. $20 is the optimistic price, $30 the pessimistic.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2017)

Okay, as far as stuff like that goes that's... actually not that bad. I mean it still stucks that it exists at all, but I suppose if it *must* happen it's less like getting stabbed in the gut and more like getting pricked by a needle.

Of course that opens up another question: If they're gonna make it that cheap, why does it even exist in the first place?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2017)

That is still a lot of potential money even at half the price of Sony/MS.

They said it was for server costs.


----------



## Monna (Feb 2, 2017)

Paying anything for an online game service is fucking nutty. Of course you bozos would eat it right up. Enjoy your paywall.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2017)

Dude you've got to be less antagonistic whenever you express an opinion.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2017)

Jane said:


> Paying anything for an online game service is fucking nutty. Of course you bozos would eat it right up. Enjoy your paywall.


I'll enjoy my single player games and playing local co-op while ignoring online multiplayer as I have for a long time.


----------



## Monna (Feb 2, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Dude you've got to be less antagonistic whenever you express an opinion.


but i specifically tried to make sure to not use mean words such as "retard" 

you aren't making this easy, nardo. i'm at a loss here

i'm not capable of going much softer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2017)

Did krory get another name change or is this a different tosser.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 2, 2017)

>Confusing Jane and Krory

Mate u srs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Jane said:


> Paying anything for an online game service is fucking nutty. Of course you bozos would eat it right up. Enjoy your paywall.



well if they earn a living  why not pay for something like that.  maybe they're might even be better value down the line.

wouldn't be for me because of exchange rate


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Did krory get another name change or is this a different tosser.



Nah, Kro's style lies more in the realm of biting sarcasm and inflated arrogance more than direct insults.
He probably would've said something like "lol, Nintendo can trick fanboys into justifying anything if the blow's soft enough" or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> >Confusing Jane and Krory
> 
> Mate u srs?


Never met Jane before so eh. They all seem the same after awhile.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, that's racist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Never met Jane before so eh. They all seem the same after awhile.



So do fanboys, but it's understandably hard with you guys always on your knees and head halfway up some suit's ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyways, in other news...

Nintendo President expects the Switch to match the Wii's overall sales of 100 million (comparatively, PS3 and 360 never reached that mark and the PS4 is currently at 55 million units sold).

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2017)

Never bought a Wii myself as it didn't interest me. The Wii U gave me access to both the Wii and Wii U libraries, giving it extra value.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2017)

Kimishima's ever the optimist. Sadly, I fear that even if the Switch's rep weren't proactively trashed right now, that'd be literally impossible.

Still... gotta tell investors _something_ I suppose.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2017)

Little harm in putting forth overconfidence here.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 2, 2017)

yeah people do it all the time.

what?  you expect him to say he doubts the switch will do well and the price needs to drop?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2017)

Investors for any company are the biggest reactionary ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ever. They need to feed them bullshit 24/7 because they'll react like shit at the slightest hint of reality coming their way. Either you say they're gonna make bank or you're gonna lose money.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 2, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Investors for any company are the biggest reactionary ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ever. They need to feed them bullshit 24/7 because they'll react like shit at the slightest hint of reality coming their way. Either you say they're gonna make bank or your gonna lose money.


Well that's for sure. Look no further than the dumbassery with Super Mario Run recently. The game did really well but investors reacted overly negatively because it was a $10 game besides the first few levels.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> yeah people do it all the time.
> 
> what?  you expect him to say he doubts the switch will do well and the price needs to drop?



No, but ya gotta admit, "this'll do as good as the Wii" is an amusingly high bar. Isn't the only console to ever beat it ever the PS2, which had a fucking DVD player in it in a time that wasn't a thing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> yeah people do it all the time.
> 
> what?  you expect him to say he doubts the switch will do well and the price needs to drop?



In all fairness people bitch when Capcom does it, so it's only fair people bitch when Nintendo does it as well.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> No, but ya gotta admit, "this'll do as good as the Wii" is an amusingly high bar. Isn't the only console to ever beat it ever the PS2, which had a fucking DVD player in it in a time that wasn't a thing?





kurisu said:


> In all fairness people bitch when Capcom does it, so it's only fair people bitch when Nintendo does it as well.



It's as deathbringer puts it,  they have to feed people with that crap.

When you have a group of people that actually take advice from michael pacther for example you understand the level of naivety among many people.

We know better.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> In all fairness people bitch when Capcom does it, so it's only fair people bitch when Nintendo does it as well.


Capcom is not a platform holder.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> No, but ya gotta admit, "this'll do as good as the Wii" is an amusingly high bar. Isn't the only console to ever beat it ever the PS2, which had a fucking DVD player in it in a time that wasn't a thing?



Are we counting handhelds? I think the DS is the most successful gaming device ever.

_*conveniently ignores phones*_

edit:

My bad...
*
PlayStation 2:* >155 million
*Nintendo DS:* 154.02 million
*Game Boy&GBC:* 118.69 million
*PlayStation:* 102.49 million
*Wii:* 101.63 million



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Capcom is not a platform holder.



Anymore* 



--

Going back to the comment about the potential success of the Switch, however:

The thing about this console is that really, the biggest issue is the price. If Nintendo fixes that how could it NOT be an extremely appealing handheld? They need to get on that shit before everyone forgets the damn thing exists. As a home console, no one will give a darn. Market it as a beefy portable device and bring down the price. The third party support will come, seeing as competition in the handheld market is barely there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2017)

I recall the DS passing the PS2 being news so I feel like those numbers are outdated.

Or maybe not? I think the 3DS recently passed PS3 or something in Japan.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2017)

You must be hearing things, the 3DS passed the PS3 a loooong time ago lol.

PS3 is at 8 or 10 million, 3DS is at 22 million.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 4, 2017)

Maybe it was the PS2 then, at leat in Japan (where it's sold better than even NA)


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Maybe it was the PS2 then, at leat in Japan (where it's sold better than even NA)



After a quick search

PS2

Asia (including Japan) - 25.42 million (as of March 2007) March 4, 2000
North America 50 million (as of December 2008) - October 26, 2000
PAL region 51 million (as of June 2009) - November 24, 2000

3ds
Japan - 23.13 millions -2016
America -21.96 million - 2016
Other - 20.21million - 2016


So it probably outsold ps2 in Japan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

kojima's eyes were all sarcastic under those glasses


----------



## Naruto (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm trying to understand how this being a videogame enhances the experience in the slightest. They're staring at each other and pointing the joycons like they're guns. I feel like the console doesn't even come into the equation here.

Nice to see Kojima, I guess.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

its retarded you mean. just say the word nardo


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 4, 2017)

Seriously, isn't that like... something you do when you were born at the turn of the 19th century and about 7 years old?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 4, 2017)

Metroid Prime Steak confirmed.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't know.  There's a side dish there.


A side scrolling metriod perhaps?


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Feb 4, 2017)

Although I would prefer a return to 2d any metroid at this point would be solid even the dissapointing metroid other m was a decent game ignoring the story and weird controls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2017)

I liked most of Other M tbh


dont shoot me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 4, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I liked most of Other M tbh
> 
> 
> dont shoot me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2017)

Samus has never been so juicy in cutscenes until Other M


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2017)

She never looked so fucking unappealing as she did in Other M. Samus was hot because of the stern Space amazon angle with well placed ass shots, not the super model high heeled monotone bitch we got in that turd of a game.

At least Smash U tried its best to salvage her design both the Zero Suit and Varia Suit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2017)

yeah Smash U design was great


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2017)

Next time Samus will look like 2b-chan and everything will be all right in the word, eh weiss?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I liked most of Other M tbh
> 
> 
> dont shoot me



Other M would have been complete shit even if it had no story, but the story just made it absolute and unredeemable garbage.

Game was boring as fuck. God damn.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2017)

Im sorry I opened my mouth

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2017)

>People unironically liking Other M

What kind of shitspiel did I just walk into?

I just wanted to come here to laugh at how Kojima is talking up the Switch to be the greatest thing since sliced bread but won't make a game on it (you know, like every other developer) and I find this shit?

Man...

y'alls need therapy

Especially y'alls that liked any facet of MOM.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2017)

Kojima plays games.

Unlike you.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2017)

updated list:





Does this look better than WiiU's first year?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2017)

**Metal Slug 3*

*Just 3*

*For what reason*
*
It doesn't look much better, even if it's out of merit of all the ports it's getting from developers. It feels like Nintendo is making indies feel welcomed if anything else.

I don't buy Nintendo hardware for indies, though, so they better get announcin'.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Metal Slug 3*
> 
> *Just 3*
> 
> ...



to be fair there's still E3 for possible early 2018 releases, but IMO it's lookin better than WiiU's first year altho that's not saying much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2017)

I meant to say that it does look better, disregard. But it's still plenty due to indies and that's, you know...heh.

Their habit of selling remasters full price is pretty bullshit, although Switch does need to better games of the WiiU. Mario Kart 8, Splatoon 2, Breath of the Wild and Odyssey is a pretty good lineup.

Although I doubt Odyssey will come out this year. Especially since it's less formulaic than the latest entries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2017)

Odyssey's already done. 

The only one that might be delayed is Xenoblade 2 and I doubt that it'll take too long to come out. (It should be this year in Japan anyway)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2017)

**Q4 2017*

*Already done**

It's almost 2018 by default.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2017)

Its their holiday game unless they decide to move shit around in their release schedule


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> updated list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metal Slug 3? Now that's an interesting pick.

But what I'm more interested in is that Pokemon is listed.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> updated list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why try to compare one console's first year to another game's year-plus? That's kind of unfair.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2017)

That didn't take long. The Verge wins the Gold Medal for being the quickest to use the new Zelda game to compare Trump to Ganondorf.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2017)

Politics is in everything. Its about how people's lives are organized and the feelings we have about that shit.

You're gonna have to deal with it son.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Rey said:


> Why try to compare one console's first year to another game's year-plus? That's kind of unfair.



I'd assume one would use logic and not count the games under 2018 and TBA when I use the term "first year" for the comparison.


----------



## Monna (Feb 6, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Other M would have been complete shit even if it had no story, but the story just made it absolute and unredeemable garbage.
> 
> Game was boring as fuck. God damn.


Yeah the gameplay in Other M was absolute trash. The combat was boring and repetitive and using the Wii remote d-pad for 3d movement in a 3d environment was a fucked up control choice. Less than 20 minutes in I knew the game was fucked beyond belief.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

I tried Metroid Prime for the first time last week. Wasn't my thing unfortunately, but I guess I understand why peeps like it?

To be fair it was my first time trying the wiimote, and really... I just don't get what's so great about it. 

If there's an emulator I can try to play the trilogy on a controller on please link me. 

Although I don't think I can get over how stiff Samus feels in a FPS-ish game. My favorite part about Metroid-gameplay is the mobility, thus why I enjoy exploring and shit.  If Samus ever makes a comeback, I hope it's 2D or at least TPS with a heavy focus on platforming/exploration.

/confession 
inb4 Nardo screams at me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I tried Metroid Prime for the first time last wee


oh my

why didnt you wait for 2030 to play a 2002 game 




controls and First Person are subjective IMO, but game content is great


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2017)

for Metroid I would want: third person > first person >= 2D side-view


----------



## Monna (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I tried Metroid Prime for the first time last week. Wasn't my thing unfortunately, but I guess I understand why peeps like it?
> 
> To be fair it was my first time trying the wiimote, and really... I just don't get what's so great about it.
> 
> ...


The first Metroid Prime on Gamecube was fantastic. Though now admittedly the controls are outdated and the mobility is lacking in comparison to the current standard. You should have played Metroid Prime when it was new 

I didn't like playing Metroid Prime 3 with a Wii remote but there are some games where the Wii remote works. Metroid isn't one of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Weiss said:


> oh my
> 
> why didnt you wait for 2030 to play a 2002 game



Because I saved up for a ps3 after I just graduated school. I aint rich. 



> controls and First Person are subjective IMO, but game content is great



That's why I said it's not for me. 



Weiss said:


> for Metroid I would want: third person > first person >= 2D side-view



>Anything > 2D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2017)

if Wiimote controls in MP is outdated now (it kinda is) then playing MP with GC controls is dinosaur-level ancient IMO


I pretty much couldnt do it in modern times when I last fired up MP1 GC version, so had to set up my Wii to be able to play the Wii-ported trilogy via USB

it feels so much more free to look around with Wiimote than with GC  and even so Wiimote feels awkward compared to a modern game with a controller


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Jane said:


> The first Metroid Prime on Gamecube was fantastic. Though now admittedly the controls are outdated and the mobility is lacking in comparison to the current standard. *You should have played Metroid Prime when it was new*



That's not a good thing IMO, it means the game didn't age well. At least not by my standards.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2017)

its just the controls, doesnt mean its aged bad IMO


for example I still love RE4, but I always feel awkward now with its control, camera/aim look and no movement during firing

in RE1 remake the classic control like a tank is literally unplayable to me, but game is still good


----------



## Monna (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> That's not a good thing IMO, it means the game didn't age well. At least not by my standards.


Metroid Prime was an early Gamecube title. Most controls in older 3d games didn't age all that well because reasons. That isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2017)

Jane said:


> Most older 3d games didn't age well


+1

its much easier for old 2D games .. 1 dimension less complicated


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't want to pay for online play.

Dun do dis Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Jane said:


> Metroid Prime was an early Gamecube title. Most controls in older 3d games didn't age all that well because reasons. That isn't a bad thing.



Well I should have specified then, games like Resident Evil I can manage. Tank controls for example, adds to the gameplay and horror element. Or maybe I am just used to them and this was the first time using a wiimote so it didn't feel as good. Like Crash controls are also dated but I still play that shit all the time. 

In conclusion; I can enjoy dated controls but not motion controls. Like I said in my initial post, I'd play the trilogy on an emulator w/controller just to play through the praised content. But I am not touching the wiimote again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2017)

Play the GC version of Metroid Prime, Kurisu. It's waggle free and the controls are worked around the FPS style.

And you had the realization of any old school Metroid fan who tries Metroid Prime for the first time. Samus almost feels like a tank compared to the nimble Amazon of the 2D games. Metroid Prime is like a pretty faithful transition of Super Metroid except in the way Samus moves, which is partly why the waggle controls don't really fit since auto-lock of 1 and 2 are fucking mandatory for combat since it lets you keep your eyes on the prize.

And then Zero Mission and Fusion came out in the meantime, which only made her movements even more fluid and made her 3D movement stand out more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And you had the realization of any old school Metroid fan who tries Metroid Prime for the first time. Samus almost feels like a tank compared to the nimble Amazon of the 2D games. Metroid Prime is like a pretty faithful transition of Super Metroid except in the way Samus moves, which is partly why the waggle controls don't really fit since auto-lock of 1 and 2 are fucking mandatory for combat since it lets you keep your eyes on the prize.



Pretty much. I didn't think she'd be as mobile, but to limit her movement to an analog stick and the movement/dimensions of my right hand is just too much.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2017)

I enjoyed playing Prime with a wiimote. Heck, I bought a wiimote for my Wii U just so I could play the whole trilogy (never owned a wii).


kurisu said:


> inb4 Nardo screams at me



2D metroid best metroid anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2017)

Metroid Prime Trilogy doesn't really thrill me cause of the waggle. I was *sure* that Nintendo was going to work out a TPS Metroid game like the mini-game they had in the party launch game they had. The controls were fucking good and pretty much exactly Splatoon's at the time.

Then 4 years passed.

Least we got AM2R.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Metroid Prime Trilogy doesn't really thrill me cause of the waggle. I was *sure* that Nintendo was going to work out a TPS Metroid game like the mini-game they had in the party launch game they had. The controls were fucking good and pretty much exactly Splatoon's at the time.
> 
> Then 4 years passed.
> 
> Least we got AM2R.



I'd assume a TPS Metroid would look like a mesh of Uncharted and Ratchet & Clank but with the atmosphere and grittiness of Dead Space and Bioshock. They'd obviously have to work out the level design to match the MetroidVania feel as well.

And for the love of God limit cutscenes as much as possible. Part of Metroid's appeal is the sense of the solo adventure in an uninhabited planet, it's part of the ride. Also, some survival-horror elements like in Fusion and AM2R would be welcomed.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I'd assume one would use logic and not count the games under 2018 and TBA when I use the term "first year" for the comparison.



Don't ever expect logic from fanboys like half this thread.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 6, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I enjoyed playing Prime with a wiimote. Heck, I bought a wiimote for my Wii U just so I could play the whole trilogy (never owned a wii).
> 
> 
> 2D metroid best metroid anyway.



Super metroid FTW.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2017)

Rey said:


> Don't ever expect logic from fanboys like half this thread.



You're... the one that made the mistake...



Weiss said:


> +1
> 
> its much easier for old 2D games .. 1 dimension less complicated



That and around when video games finally took off major, they'd been around for a while, so we'd gotten around all those pesky kinks like "how to not make stuff look and feel like garbage" before anyone had time to notice.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2017)

Shirker said:


> You're... the one that made the mistake...



No I didn't.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2017)

> Nooooo, Nintendo. Why is this happening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 6, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I liked most of Other M tbh
> 
> 
> dont shoot me



The biggest danger Other M always faced was the fact it gave characters dialogue (something which actually first happened in Fusion), and transiting the third-person 2D view of the games to a 3D environment, while still mixing in the first-person shooter aspect of Prime. 

Foremost, it was intended as the bridge between Super Metroid and Fusion, and shows that the Federation's more shady aspects did not pop up out of nowhere in "Fusion".

I confess that I like Other M for what it did get right.  It could have used improvements, but I don't generally consider myself a purist fan, and I only deal criticism when I believe someone royally screwed up.

At this point, the Metroid verse has at least three sequel hooks: the Federation's research into Metroids as bio-weapons (and their desire to research X Parasites in Fusion) in both Fusion and Other M; Sylux's appearances at the end of Metroid Prime 3 and Federation Force. 

The difficulties of both Star Fox and Metroid are rooted in their story-based narratives.  With games like Mario and Kirby, you can have a near endless supply of different stories and games with no real issue.  With Zelda, they circumvent the issue with each Link being a different incarnation of the same soul. 

On the other hand, Star Fox and Metroid are firmly rooted in the continuities of their narrative.  Star Fox Zero is a reboot they inadvertently drove themselves into a dead-end with Star Fox Command.  They have not hit that dead-end point with Metroid yet, but with the Space Pirates all but obliterated (along with Ridley), and the Metroids extinct, shifting gears to introduce a new threat or to set up the Federation as the new threat would take some high-quality story-telling.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2017)

Rey said:


> No I didn't.





Rey said:


> Why try to compare one console's first year to another game's year-plus? That's kind of unfair.



But--!?!?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2017)

Rey said:


>



Nintendo has been doing this bullshit a lot lately. Artificial scarcity creates demand.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo has been doing this bullshit a lot lately. Artificial scarcity creates demand.



Or pisses people off. No one at the Escapist even wants it, despite needing it for work so someone begrudgingly has to. Even the biggest Nintendo fans I know like Liz Finnegan and Nicole Sund are just gonna get Zelda on Wii U and wait a year.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 6, 2017)

Just make a stickied thread documenting all current and future indie garbage that's seeping its way onto PS4.

Nothing brings activity like a focused thread designed for shit talking.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2017)

Less than a month before the release and there's a still not a lot of information out there about the Switch. Here's hoping Zelda keeps me occupied until the games start coming out (steadily and regularly) for the Switch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2017)

Metroid Other M is Other Megaman


They both fucking suck!


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 7, 2017)

Looking at the switch i wonder what Sony and Microsoft plans to do with their next console.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm definitely not getting this... At least for a long long time. The last game I'll get is Breath Of The Wild for the Wii U. I don't care if it's graphically inferior to the Switch version, especially considering that's just a marketing tactic.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> Less than a month before the release and there's a still not a lot of information out there about the Switch. Here's hoping Zelda keeps me occupied until the games start coming out (steadily and regularly) for the Switch.


What else do you need to know? See the whole UI?

Koizumi:Nintendo Switch is the GANDALF of video game consoles
http://time.com/4661055/nintendo-switch-interview/


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2017)

Marketing is having fun with this console


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2017)

Well yeah. For once, marketing aint total trash for a Nintendo machine.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 8, 2017)

I think if the cut scene was in game it would have been perfect.

But that goes for a lot of games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2017)

Its an in engine cutscene working with the games camera angles so yeah.

Kimishima talks switch http://time.com/4662446/nintendo-president-switch-interview/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2017)

Another hardware overview video

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2017)

After finishing Bayo 1, I hope Bayo 2 gets ported.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2017)

GameStop is giving you another chance to secure a day-one purchase of . Throughout the day tomorrow, February 11, the retailer will be randomly selecting customers to pre-order one of 1,000 Nintendo Switch consoles – all of which will be available for pickup at launch on March 3. Read on below for GameStop’s statement in regard to this process:



> “Tomorrow only, guests can stop by GameStop for a chance to pre-order one of 1000 Nintendo Switch consoles, which will be available at launch on 3/3. GameStop stores and guests will be selected at random throughout the day on Saturday. They just walk in and ask and don’t have to purchase anything. Also, it’s zero money down.”


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeano, even more reasons why I won't bother with the Switch anytime soon. Shit ain't worth to die for. 

No point in being part of the Deadweight Loss when it comes to this device.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> After finishing Bayo 1, I hope Bayo 2 gets ported.



I want Bayo 2 to be ported cuz I want more peeps playing that shit, but I think Nintendo really believes in Bayonetta as a franchise. Plus they have good relations with Sega/PG that I think it's gonna be a while before Bayo is released on other platforms. 

Doesn't stop Sega from porting Bayo 1 to the PC tho.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> GameStop is giving you another chance to secure a day-one purchase of . Throughout the day tomorrow, February 11, the retailer will be randomly selecting customers to pre-order one of 1,000 Nintendo Switch consoles – all of which will be available for pickup at launch on March 3. Read on below for GameStop’s statement in regard to this process:



Does anyone else see the ridiculousness in this? Preordering is now considered a privilege.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2017)

Preordering for free is a privelege.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2017)

If Nintendo was meeting supply demands it wouldn't be an issue, but that wouldn't make any headlines so here we are


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 11, 2017)

what a bunch of bull

pre-ordering a shitty system is now a luxury


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

Check your pre-order privilege

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2017)

I tend to lay the fault more on Gamestop than Nintendo because you know....Gamestop is evil


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, I feel that Nintendo is to blame because of how much units they're producing, but Gamestop took shit to the next level.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2017)

Nintendo's already produced more units than any console has ever launched with sooooo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Nintendo's already produced more units than any console has ever launched with sooooo





I haven't seen a single credible source on this.

As far as I'm aware all we know from Reggie is that Nintendo claims there will be 2 million units available through the first month. Which for starters doesn't tell us anything about the rate at which those units are trickling down to each local retailer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2017)

You  gotta keep up with the news man. 

PS4 sold 4.2 million in about 17 days, highest we have ever seen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks to nintendo and microsoft.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 11, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I want Bayo 2 to be ported cuz I want more peeps playing that shit, but I think Nintendo really believes in Bayonetta as a franchise. Plus they have good relations with Sega/PG that I think it's gonna be a while before Bayo is released on other platforms.
> 
> Doesn't stop Sega from porting Bayo 1 to the PC tho.


I'm surprised Bayo on PC hasn't happened, yet. And didn't the Bayo 2 box art get changed at the last minute without Mikami knowing?

Bayonetta is one of the best games of all time and one of the best video game sex icons of all time, so yeah.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 11, 2017)

if ningendo is having trouble producing such a low tech system then we got a big problem here


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 12, 2017)

Nintendo always had production problems, no matter if it was on purpose or not. They couldn't even supply the needs of publishers during the NES day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I'm surprised Bayo on PC hasn't happened, yet. And didn't the Bayo 2 box art get changed at the last minute without Mikami knowing?
> 
> Bayonetta is one of the best games of all time and one of the best video game sex icons of all time, so yeah.



You mean Kamiya.

And something like that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Splatoon 2 demo announced


March 24-26


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I'm surprised Bayo on PC hasn't happened, yet. And didn't the Bayo 2 box art get changed at the last minute without Mikami knowing?



Mikami has nothing to do with Bayo, bub. And yeah, Kamiya was angry at the yellow piss filter that Nintendo loved to splatter on their covers at the time.

Bayonetta should be on the PC. PG showed Kamiya playing the original on PC on a 3D TV once. Considering that Sega said it'd focus more on PC, we've been waiting on that ages ago.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 12, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Nintendo always had production problems, no matter if it was on purpose or not. They couldn't even supply the needs of publishers during the NES day.



I remember it being a pain in the ass to get the original 3DS over here in Miami when it came out.

Had to wait ages for the cunts to restock.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I remember it being a pain in the ass to get the original *3DS over here in Miami when it came out.*
> 
> Had to wait ages for the cunts to restock.



I was in the same boat. I believe I was able to snag one over a year and a half later.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> You mean Kamiya.
> 
> And something like that





Deathbringerpt said:


> Mikami has nothing to do with Bayo, bub. And yeah, Kamiya was angry at the yellow piss filter that Nintendo loved to splatter on their covers at the time.
> 
> Bayonetta should be on the PC. PG showed Kamiya playing the original on PC on a 3D TV once. Considering that Sega said it'd focus more on PC, we've been waiting on that ages ago.


yeah, kamiya. not mikami. totally wrong franchise.

And why are there intervals for that demo? Why not just make it available for a weekend like....normal people?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2017)

Apparently we're going to get a lot of third party game announcements soon? Maybe this fits in with the "year to port games" thing and what not along with the 2017 batch of games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> yeah, kamiya. not mikami. totally wrong franchise.
> 
> And why are there intervals for that demo? Why not just make it available for a weekend like....normal people?



Because Nintendo


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Because Nintendo


Was there a Splatoon 1 demo like this? With 1 hour intervals?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 12, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> I was in the same boat. I believe I was able to snag one over a year and a half later.



I think I managed to grab one at Target about half a year after release if I recall... ANNNND I promptly dropped it and the hinge broke... it still functioned but it sure was annoying.

They made sure to correct the weak hinges in the lite model.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Was there a Splatoon 1 demo like this? With 1 hour intervals?


I'm not sure if it was just one hour, but they were segmented weird. Certainly not one continuous weekend string. Heck... I don't even think they happened on the weekend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Was there a Splatoon 1 demo like this? With 1 hour intervals?





Shirker said:


> I'm not sure if it was just one hour, but they were segmented weird. Certainly not one continuous weekend string. Heck... I don't even think they happened on the weekend.



Think it was the same, but the last one was more than an hour tho.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2017)

If Nintendo is serious about the Switch being a true hybrid console then the real test is whether we'll see a traditional hand held game make it's way to this console such as the next main Pokemon game (most likely the third version to (Sun/Moon).

If not, then I would be really disappointed in the continued fragmentation of the market.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> such as the next main Pokemon game (most likely the third version to (Sun/Moon).



That much is already confirmed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2017)

Pokemon isn't confirmed at all beyond rumors, at best there was some comment about them working on something with it. I think it's within the realm of possibility of course, but to say it's confirmed is bullshit. Kira is right about Pokemon being on it being important. Add that, Youkai Watch, and Monster Hunter to the line up and the Switch will blow up in Japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

Not even Nintendo is that dumb not to release their system seller on their machine. The fact that they waited so long is dumb to begin with. Smash and Mainline Pokemon are soooo confirmed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2017)

wasnt Pokemon Stars officially confirmed for Switch ?


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 13, 2017)

Weiss said:


> wasnt Pokemon Stars officially confirmed for Switch ?



There wasn't any confirmation regarding any Pokemon game for the Switch.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> There wasn't any confirmation regarding any Pokemon game for the Switch.



Huh. Well color me surprised then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> There wasn't any confirmation regarding any Pokemon game for the Switch.





Naruto said:


> Huh. Well color me surprised then.



Smash is also not confirmed. Just saiyan


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2017)

The only ones who confirmed the game were Eurogamer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

If not announced by E3 I'll wear a Konami set for a month.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The only ones who confirmed the game were Eurogamer


Wait what? A Pokemon Game is already confirmed for the Switch? I didn't see nor hear anything during the Switch Presentation or anything from Gamefreak tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Wait what? A Pokemon Game is already confirmed for the Switch? I didn't see nor hear anything during the Switch Presentation or anything from Gamefreak tbh.


There wasn't any confirmations of any sort or were you not reading what I said above? Eurogamer is the source for that entire Pokemon Stars rumor and only they treat it as confirmed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2017)

Why is everyone else anti-nintendo? THEY'RE the circlejerk, not us!


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There wasn't any confirmations of any sort or were you not reading what I said above? Eurogamer is the source for that entire Pokemon Stars rumor and only they treat it as confirmed.



Ah, I misread.
Fuck, I need some sleep.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Wait what? A Pokemon Game is already confirmed for the Switch? I didn't see nor hear anything during the Switch Presentation or anything from Gamefreak tbh.


Gamefreak said "we're releasing pokemon games on the switch" last year

People read " a pokemon game" and assume it means Stars


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 13, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Gamefreak said "we're releasing pokemon games on the switch" last year
> 
> People read " a pokemon game" and assume it means Stars


Ah, so GF did mentioned a Pokemon Game to come out on the Switch, just not the titles.
That clarifies things, I guess.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2017)

They mentioned something or other is being tried or worked on. I think Masuda said it in an interview. I wouldn't read too much into it until it's actually confirmed.

Also


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll keep repeating it, Nintendo will show me they're serious about having the Switch be a true hybrid if they ever get a main pokemon game on their system. I'm not saying exclusive, but at least have a version on there that will give it actual credibility. The only reason I can see them not doing it is for fear of it cannibalizing 3DS software sales of Pokemon, but that in itself proves they don't have faith in the Switch. 

In any case, I'm gambling on the system since I already pre-ordered it. I even bought a 128GB micro SD card for it. 

I'll probably buy extra accessories (i.e. controllers) once MK8 Deluxe comes out.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2017)

would be cool if the joycon grip had a headphone jack

This also doesn't confirm whether or not voice chat can be done without the app.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2017)

nintendo expects people to go get a switch after htey get a 3DS


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

For real, why don't these video game fucks ever do it right?

Work on a new Bravely Default just for switch, get a new Pokemon going JUST for switch, get Fire Emblem, FUCKING DO IT. 

Fucking cowards are so afraid of failure that they might as well invite it directly. 

The FUCK Nintendo? THE FUCK?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> For real, why don't these video game fucks ever do it right?
> 
> Work on a new Bravely Default just for switch, get a new Pokemon going JUST for switch, get Fire Emblem, FUCKING DO IT.
> 
> ...



If they are afraid of failure why do they keep taking these risks i wonder.

Besides i understand, it was essentially the same approach with the DS and Gamebody when the DS became their standard.  They want only one console I'm sure but they want a natural transition rather than they themselves destroying their already established handheld.

notice i said handheld, they clearly don't care that much about their consoles.  Ironically when sony copies them with the PS5, consoles will become relevant again.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> If they are afraid of failure why do they keep taking these risks i wonder.
> 
> Besides i understand, it was essentially the same approach with the DS and Gamebody when the DS became their standard.  They want only one console I'm sure but they want a natural transition rather than they themselves destroying their already established handheld.
> 
> notice i said handheld, they clearly don't care that much about their consoles.  Ironically when sony copies them with the PS5, consoles will become relevant again.



Mofo's need to go all in or it's pointless.

They're not taking risks in their view, they're just doing their hipster tier innovation as usual.

We need the fucking games.

I couldn't care less about their latest clit masturbation controller, GIVE. ME. THE. GAMES.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Mofo's need to go all in or it's pointless.



Can't just put all your eggs with one basket,  no company that survives as long as they have would never have that mentality.

It's just natural, especially when they are coming off the failure that is the wii u. (all their fault mind you)

They don't want to alienate the people who already have a 3DS and still interested in playing it,
As the switch HOPEFULLY gets more and more support you'll have a case where they'll stop 3DS games and put everything on the switch If it's successful;   but the success of the switch is not based upon alienating their already established 3DS line, it's support from other third parties going forward. 

and a price drop


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Octopath Traveler or whatever that was called is supposed to be the "Bravely Default" type RPG. It's from the same team.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2017)

Its just a new ip


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> and a price drop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> For real, why don't these video game fucks ever do it right?
> 
> Work on a new Bravely Default just for switch, get a new Pokemon going JUST for switch, get Fire Emblem, FUCKING DO IT.
> 
> ...



Shit aint even out yet. 

Or is this satire?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Mofo's need to go all in or it's pointless.
> 
> They're not taking risks in their view, they're just doing their hipster tier innovation as usual.
> 
> ...



why are you asking Ningendo something they can't even do??


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> why are you asking Ningendo something they can't even do??



-Shakes Thor violently-

GIMME THE GAMES I KNOW YOU HAVE THEM


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Shit aint even out yet.
> 
> Or is this satire?



It's what I want for the future. 

You wanna make it viable, then whether they like it or not previously portable only titles NEED to migrate over. N-E-E-D.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> For real, why don't these video game fucks ever do it right?
> 
> Work on a new Bravely Default just for switch, get a new Pokemon going JUST for switch, get Fire Emblem, FUCKING DO IT.
> 
> ...


You do understand that just because we haven't seen it doesn't mean its not in development? Pokemon and FE are pretty much guaranteed to be being worked on. 

New games in super successful series wouldn't be brave from them. That is just sticking to the play it safe approach.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Feb 14, 2017)

All I want is a new F Zero man is that so hard to do i mean it's been over a decade.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> All I want is a new F Zero man is that so hard to do i mean it's been over a decade.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Feb 14, 2017)

It just doesn't give you that same thrill as racing against 29 others at ridiculous speeds with tight controls.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 14, 2017)

Reported Switch Specs :

CPU : ARM Cortex-A57 four-core processor @ 2 Ghz.
GPU : 2nd Generation NVIDIA Maxwell chip with 256 CUDA cores running at a maximum of 1 Ghz. And 4 GB of memory shared with the Video RAM.

HDD : Its internal storage has 32 GB of Space Disk.
Nintendo Switch game cartridges are available in different storage capacities: 1, 2, 4, 8, 16 up to a maximum of 32 GB for the heaviest games.
The Switch would support displaying 1080p at 60fps in Dock TV mode and could display "4K" (3840x2160p) in 30 fps on some multimedia content.

It's basically a 6 years old gaming PC. ( That being said, a 6 years old gaming PC will have a lot of troubles to run current games even at  30 FPS. )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's basically a 6 years old gaming PC.



Worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You do understand that just because we haven't seen it doesn't mean its not in development? Pokemon and FE are pretty much guaranteed to be being worked on.
> 
> New games in super successful series wouldn't be brave from them. That is just sticking to the play it safe approach.



You're not getting it.

At least announcing confirmed plans to bring such series over would cement WAY more people in getting a switch.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2017)

That's why I don't get why they're withholding all of these 3rd party announcements they claim to have in store. Are they waiting for game footage?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's why I don't get why they're withholding all of these 3rd party announcements they claim to have in store. Are they waiting for game footage?



Only Nintendo knows.

I really want it to do well, maybe it'd start to prove once and for all that the push for graphics and open worlds did nothing but harm the industry... especially since the jump was so huge and progressed so quickly.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Only Nintendo knows.
> 
> I really want it to do well, maybe it'd start to prove once and for all that the push for graphics and open worlds did nothing but harm the industry... especially since the jump was so huge and progressed so quickly.


Probably, most games still don't pull it off, but it's fun just to have a big world sometimes and we have had some good games.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Probably, most games still don't pull it off, but it's fun just to have a big world sometimes and we have had some good games.



I think it contributed to the drop in quality with Final Fantasy, they already tended to chase graphics, when they added open worlds to that... 

It's obvious they couldn't handle it and if they can't handle it other JRPG companies certainly can't.

Thankfully other JRPG companies aren't stupid and make great games within their financial means that can be completed in a reasonable time frame with their team size.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Xenoblade Chronicles X sure as hell pulled off the open world aspect of the game as well as the gameplay itself. It's just a shame that it wasn't a story-based game like the original. That wasn't even considered by the developer to be an AAA game.

Square just pushes graphics too hard with FF.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles X sure as hell pulled off the open world aspect of the game as well as the gameplay itself. It's just a shame that it wasn't a story-based game like the original. That wasn't even considered by the developer to be an AAA game.
> 
> Square just pushes graphics too hard with FF.



I tried the one that came out on the 3DS and the combat reminded me too much of classic Asian MMO combat which I utterly despise so I didn't play X.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> You're not getting it.
> 
> At least announcing confirmed plans to bring such series over would cement WAY more people in getting a switch.


I do get that, it is just not how Nintendo does things. They stagger out their announcements and release schedules for whatever reason. Part of it is that Nintendo is much better than Sony or MS about showing gameplay, i have never seen them do a trailer without showing gameplay for their in-house games. Even the zelda story trailer was jam packed with new gameplay footage.

People like hype more than actual games sometimes. Bosman did a great video on this:


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I tried the one that came out on the 3DS and the combat reminded me too much of classic Asian MMO combat which I utterly despise so I didn't play X.


That's the original one and honestly while I can't speak for the 3DS version, it's easily one of if not the best games I've ever played with the best story and possibly the best music. It easily makes my top 5. XCX improves on that system (especially in regards to gameplay outside of combat) which revolves around placement, using skills, and auto attacks on top of combo attacks in the original and overclocking in XCX. XCX lets you mix and match different classes while XC makes each character's skills unique.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2017)

@Nep Nep 

Take a look at the world design.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Reported Switch Specs :
> 
> CPU : ARM Cortex-A57 four-core processor @ 2 Ghz.
> GPU : 2nd Generation NVIDIA Maxwell chip with 256 CUDA cores running at a maximum of 1 Ghz. And 4 GB of memory shared with the Video RAM.
> ...


Those are from July, so its not the final configuration and no gaming PC is running on modern architecture

This is a mobile processor. Nividia flops and all that. Very easy to port too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> -Shakes Thor violently-
> 
> GIMME THE GAMES I KNOW YOU HAVE THEM



I have spare ps4 games here. You want?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I do get that, it is just not how Nintendo does things. They stagger out their announcements and release schedules for whatever reason. Part of it is that Nintendo is much better than Sony or MS about showing gameplay, i have never seen them do a trailer without showing gameplay for their in-house games. Even the zelda story trailer was jam packed with new gameplay footage.
> 
> People like hype more than actual games sometimes. Bosman did a great video on this:



I don't care how they do things, I'm saying what they need to do not what they do out of their bad habits.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's the original one and honestly while I can't speak for the 3DS version, it's easily one of if not the best games I've ever played with the best story and possibly the best music. It easily makes my top 5. XCX improves on that system (especially in regards to gameplay outside of combat) which revolves around placement, using skills, and auto attacks on top of combo attacks in the original and overclocking in XCX. XCX lets you mix and match different classes while XC makes each character's skills unique.



Yeah I'm sure it was great but everyone has that one thing they can't look past and this one's mine.

I hate that type of combat, it doesn't register in my brain for whatever reason. 

Telling me I can't avoid or mitigate damage somehow in a free moving battle is like trying to tell me that to breathe I have to inhale through my anus or something. 

The world design is certainly breath taking though yes.


TerminaTHOR said:


> I have spare ps4 games here. You want?



Okay.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 14, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I don't care how they do things, I'm saying what they need to do not what they do out of their bad habits.


Technically, hype culture is more a bad habit of people. I agree with what you're saying and Bosman makes the point in the video, feeding that hype culture is the way to go as people won't change their ways.

I personally am more patient. When people talk about droughts in a line-up I look back at my gigantic backlog of games, then think of my movie, book and show backlogs as well then laugh. Zelda is the only thing I need to have for quite awhile.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 15, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Probably, most games still don't pull it off, but it's fun just to have a big world sometimes and we have had some good games.


It's better to have a smaller world with more stuff to do than all this wide open space.

It took hours to finish FF12 for instance  why does any map need to be bigger to such a large scale.

It's come to a point where many developers really don't know what to do with the power given to them.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Technically, hype culture is more a bad habit of people. I agree with what you're saying and Bosman makes the point in the video, feeding that hype culture is the way to go as people won't change their ways.
> 
> I personally am more patient. When people talk about droughts in a line-up I look back at my gigantic backlog of games, then think of my movie, book and show backlogs as well then laugh. Zelda is the only thing I need to have for quite awhile.



I don't have patience, I barely read anymore and video games have ruined action movies for me, since an action video game is better in every respect. 

However I don't buy any consoles day one anymore anyways. 

That could be changed though if they promised a good lineup in the near future.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> running at a maximum of 1 Ghz.


thats maximum

what frequency is it realyl running at in portable/docked modes ?




Yagami1211 said:


> The Switch would support displaying 1080p at 60fps in Dock TV mode


except in Zelda where its 900p in docked mode


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2017)

AA likes to eat up preformance


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2017)

Anti aliasing on BotW? Where?

Or on any console, for that matter? I've never even seen post processing based AA on peasant boxes, let alone multisampling. It's always jagged as fuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

Sure would be nice if Wii U had a price drop once the Switch comes out so I can finally get that and jump on dat VC library of GBA games.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 16, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Anti aliasing on BotW? Where?
> 
> Or on any console, for that matter? I've never even seen post processing based AA on peasant boxes, let alone multisampling. It's always jagged as fuck.



It's Nintendo's special corrective eye surgery where they insert minuscule rupees into your eyes.

Results may vary.

AA quality may vary.

May not grant AA. 

All right reserved Nintedo of Murica.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2017)

So tempted to click on the video but I'd rather wait until I actually get the system in my hands.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2017)

I wonder if he even has anything to play.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 16, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I wonder if he even has anything to play.



He probably does.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __



It's an attractive system, I must say.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2017)

I am very disappointed that the video poses logical and reasonable questions but Reggie turns every answer into a Switch ad.

In any case, the fact that Nintendo sees the need to address this at all gives me hope. Hope that it's something they are considering or being pressured to do.

Because lord knows I would love Nintendo to go third party.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Two weeks to go.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 17, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I am very disappointed that the video poses logical and reasonable questions but Reggie turns every answer into a Switch ad.
> 
> In any case, the fact that Nintendo sees the need to address this at all gives me hope. Hope that it's something they are considering or being pressured to do.
> 
> Because lord knows I would love Nintendo to go third party.



Honestly i'd really just prefer if they stop believing power doesn't matter. That's the worse tradeoff they always make in exchange for gimmicks and that's where the problem lies.

I mean what new are these other consoles really offering?

What can you expect from their newer iterations but  outdated power?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I am very disappointed that the video poses logical and reasonable questions but Reggie turns every answer into a Switch ad.
> 
> In any case, the fact that Nintendo sees the need to address this at all gives me hope. Hope that it's something they are considering or being pressured to do.
> 
> Because lord knows I would love Nintendo to go third party.


The main question of the video is absurd to even ask though, so I'm not sure what you expected.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The main question of the video is absurd to even ask though



It really isn't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2017)

Naruto said:


> It's an attractive system, I must say.



Also, finally a modern looking OS.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 17, 2017)

Naruto said:


> It really isn't.



look on it from the standpoint of a president of a company.  The implications of him actually answering directly questions like that.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __



The setup gave me a chuckle. If nothing else, their sound design's always charming.
Menu looks kinda blah, to be honest.



Naruto said:


> It's an attractive system, I must say.



A wild compliment appeared.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The main question of the video is absurd to even ask though, so I'm not sure what you expected.





Naruto said:


> It really isn't.



Eh....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

capcom wants to make aaa games with 50% dlc? ok sure go ahead!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2017)

So Capcom's RE engine is gonna be their official internal engine or what? It's cool that they seem to want to use it for other stuff but whatever happened to Panty Raid?


----------



## sworder (Feb 18, 2017)

Nintendo will never stop making consoles cuz das where the money is 

They are waiting til they can have their handheld and consoles be one and the same. The Switch is not quite there yet, but maybe their next gen console just might be


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Canute87 (Feb 18, 2017)

How did they even manage to do that?


Samuel L. Jackson :  " Nintendo just came into your house....and took it?"


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2017)

It's good to know he's safe.

...as far as we know, anyway.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2017)

What unnecessary drama, to be honest. The Switch is less than two weeks from release and it's not like he could've played any games on it, so he leaked some interface videos... wooptie freakin doo.

If anything he was building up free hype for Nintendo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2017)

His Switch was bought from someone who stole some.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh 

Okay, then.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2017)

Nintendo did say that a number of Switch units were stolen from a certain distributor. I just wonder just how many were actually stolen. Those employees were supposedly terminated but you better believe that won't be the end for them since they're also under criminal investigation by law enforcement.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nintendo did say that a number of Switch units were stolen from a certain distributor. I just wonder just how many were actually stolen. Those employees were supposedly terminated but you better believe that won't be the end for them since they're also under criminal investigation by law enforcement.




ningendo damage control 

you people actually believe that shit? the distributor tested the units and deemed it to be trash that's why one of their employees threw them away. fortunately, someone found them in the trash bin and posted videos online.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 19, 2017)

I wonder how did they lose their Units. Guess that explains why there's always a shortage in Nintendo's Consoles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2017)

So we got some Tear downs of the Nintendo Switch from China

Its a custom chip that has a TX02 at the end of its serial code






heres a tegra 1 and the new chip from Ninty/Nvidia



Its tighter than a gamecube


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2017)

It has A2 Steak Sauce in it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 19, 2017)

And there goes possibility of the latests games coming on Switch. Unless downgraded of course.
It's the Wii situation all over again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2017)

??? What are you talking about?

Switch is incredibly easy to port games to. 

If it can run on a PS4 it can run on a switch with some downgrades.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 19, 2017)

That what I was referring to.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2017)

??? The Switch has a weaker GPU and probably a better CPU (depending on how many they put in there.)
The biggest hurdle to ports is hardware/software documentation. Those have been addressed, only thing left is profitability and that's a case by case basis for the company and can only be confirmed with data. So Nintendo shouldnt have any issues courting 3rd party support as the Switch continues to build momentum.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2017)

Capcom and Suda 51 have gone on record talking about the device recently you can find their comments on GAF and the nintendo focused rpeorting websites if you are interested in reading their thoughts.

Suda wants to make a game with Sakurai


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 19, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> ??? The Switch has a weaker GPU and probably a better CPU (depending on how many they put in there.)
> The biggest hurdle to ports is hardware/software documentation. Those have been addressed, only thing left is profitability and that's a case by case basis for the company and can only be confirmed with data. So Nintendo shouldnt have any issues courting 3rd party support as the Switch continues to build momentum.



When they got RE4 to work on PS2 i realise a long time ago that if these developers want to they can get games to work.

Seeing that the switch can actually manage all these modern engines, unreal 4 etc, then all that's left now is just support.

Strange people still making comparisons to the ps4 and not looking on tradeoff.  Then again I did so too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> When they got RE4 to work on PS2 i realise a long time ago that if these developers want to they can get games to work.
> 
> Seeing that the switch can actually manage all these modern engines, unreal 4 etc, then all that's left now is just support.
> 
> Strange people still making comparisons to the ps4 and not looking on tradeoff.  Then again I did so too.


That much is true.

The reason we're not getting any more ps3 games is because devs got tired of working around its Ram restriction and its software dev environment is old.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> ??? The Switch has a weaker GPU and probably a better CPU (depending on how many they put in there.)
> The biggest hurdle to ports is hardware/software documentation. Those have been addressed, only thing left is profitability and that's a case by case basis for the company and can only be confirmed with data. So Nintendo shouldnt have any issues courting 3rd party support as the Switch continues to build momentum.



has a weaker everything u mean


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2017)

switch definitely has better skills with its rooster sized monster than the psquadroople @TerminaTHOR


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> switch definitely has better skills with its rooster sized monster than the psquadroople @TerminaTHOR



this is everything i need all day


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> The reason we're not getting any more ps3 games is because devs got tired of working around its Ram restriction and its software dev environment is old.



The reason you're not getting any more ps3 games is because the ps4 sold very well.

The reason you got lots of ps2 games when the ps3 was already out is because the ps3 had abysmal initial sales.

That is all.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> If it can run on a PS4 it can run on a switch with some downgrades.



_"some downgrades"_

You posted the guts of the Switch yourself. It's a Tegra 1. I think anyone with realistic expectations at this point would realize that the Switch is a beefy handheld, not a home console at all. Several people with hands on experience have already reported that Breath of the Wild still drops frames left and right even on the Switch, and we've seen how muddy and jagged the game looks.

It's a very impressive portable console and I'll pick it up when the price drops, but don't expect main triple A releases on it unless the adoption rate is as crazy as the Wii's. The massive market penetration of the playstation 2 and wii is what forced developers to make downgraded versions of their games. Those consoles dominated the market so of course publishers were going to double dip. And even still most cross generational releases were sports titles or movie tie-ins.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2017)

This dumb.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 20, 2017)

I always found it stupid when devices give an official number when they don't even achieve the number because some of it is already in use. It's bullshit advertisement and it applies to even flash drives.

I'll probably get myself a decently-sized SD card when needed, but I won't need it right off the bat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2017)

And this is why I bought a 128gb microSD card. Although if you're going to have internal memory, at least make sure you have enough to actually hold one of your games (Dragon Quest)


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 20, 2017)

512 GB for 200 dollars... 

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 20, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> 512 GB for 200 dollars...
> 
> Go fuck yourself.



So sad. Gonna get a 128 gb and wait till that horrific price drops.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2017)

there's the possibility of Nintendo enabling external storage via USB on the dock. So I guess you would have to prioritize what games you wanna play on the go versus games that will be played when docked.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 20, 2017)

Jeez, if nothing else they sure know how to sneak up on hype and slit its throat, then proceed to kill its family, its dog, its cat, its friends, burn its house, and drive its car into a lake.

Hype wasn't exactly a good person but it wasn't a bad person either, this brutality man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> there's the possibility of Nintendo enabling external storage via USB on the dock. So I guess you would have to prioritize what games you wanna play on the go versus games that will be played when docked.



That technology is too futuristic for ningendo. Stick with the sd cards pls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Half as much as the WiiU pro controller but still great nonetheless. DS4's battery is pretty annoying for example.


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 21, 2017)

I wonder why the battery life is shorter hm, maybe the HD rumble and gyro have something to do with it


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 21, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> That technology is too futuristic for ningendo. Stick with the sd cards pls


they did it with the Wii U. it's just whether or not they decide to do it with the Switch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

YoungChief said:


> I wonder why the battery life is shorter hm, maybe the HD rumble and gyro have something to do with it



Bcuz it has a shit ton of tech. Main reason why the system itself has shit battery and is expensive as fuck.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 22, 2017)

The battery is pretty huge, almost surprised they got 6 hours there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> The battery is pretty huge, almost surprised they got 6 hours there.



2.5 if you're playing Zelda. I get it's not that much lower than the 3DS considering all things, but even the 3DS had shit battery life tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 22, 2017)

Khris said:


> 2.5 if you're playing Zelda. I get it's not that much lower than the 3DS considering all things, but even the 3DS had shit battery life tbh.


3 actually for Zelda. 2.5 is the lowest they gave, though for handheld mode.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 22, 2017)

Khris said:


> Bcuz it has a shit ton of tech. Main reason why the system itself has shit battery and is expensive as fuck.



If it doesn't turn into an Asian lady and ride my dick then I don't know man. Still a bit high.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> 3 actually. 2.5 is the lowest they gave, though.



I stand corrected. Still low tbh. Good thing I plan on mostly playing in docked mode. Only exception is when taking a poop.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 22, 2017)

Khris said:


> 2.5 if you're playing Zelda. I get it's not that much lower than the 3DS considering all things, but even the 3DS had shit battery life tbh.


Its 3 hours with Zelda, not 2.5 I takes less than 2 hours to charge


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2017)

mobile legends is a far better game than any shit on the snitch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2017)

THOR on suicide watch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 23, 2017)

We're getting an indies Direct but not a Switch Direct to go over the device? Who thought that was a good idea? I mean Shovel Knight is awesome and what not, but I already have it on the Wii U and it'll get free updates when they're ready with them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2017)

Best thing about the Switch so far is that GameXplain got a few more subs out of covering it. They deserve it tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2017)

The UI reminds me of Win8/10 a bit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2017)

Got an e-mail from Gamestop confirming that they will charge my card on the 25th and that the system will ship on the 2nd and arrive on Mar.3rd.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2017)

every single video on youtube is a switch unbox now lol.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 23, 2017)

>3 hour batterlife with no controler inputs
>weak blue tooth signal

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2017)

For Zelda, I might just get this console. D:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll get Zelda for the WiiU. It needs more games to justify a purchase.



Xiammes said:


> >3 hour batterlife with no controler inputs
> >weak blue tooth signal



So much for playing on the go. At least Ninty woke the fuck up and went for Asymmetric Joysticks for the Pro Controller. It was the one blunder of the WiiU's controller.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll get Zelda for the WiiU. It needs more games to justify a purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> So much for playing on the go. At least Ninty woke the fuck up and went for Asymmetric Joysticks for the Pro Controller. It was the one blunder of the WiiU's controller.



Oh, you won't be able to play on the go anyways if you are in america. The Switch doesn't have a web browser, so you can't connect to most public wifi since you can't agree to the terms of service via the web browser.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2017)

I was gonna say that I don't give a shit about not having a web browser but if you can't connect to public wifi without the browser then that is full fucking stupid.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 24, 2017)

Zelda is already being hailed as the Game of the Century


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Oh, you won't be able to play on the go anyways if you are in america. The Switch doesn't have a web browser, so you can't connect to most public wifi since you can't agree to the terms of service via the web browser.



Yeah, free wifi around these parts requires browser based authentication too.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I was gonna say that I don't give a shit about not having a web browser but if you can't connect to public wifi without the browser then that is full fucking stupid.



Yeah, most if not all public wifi spots make you agree to a ToS, which is mandated by law in the US. Can't say the same for the rest of the world, but it seems to be a thing where naruto is at. 

This is a huge oversight by nintendo, I wonder if the ToS thing is relevant in Japan to explain the oversight.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2017)

Wait, people use public wifi with their hand held consoles? 

Never used it when I have my Vita on the go and the only time I used it with my 3DS is when Gamestop does their legendary pokemon giveaway.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> Man, I'm old. Any and all updates on my 3DS, Vita and even on my smartphone are done on my in home wifi. I'm not even a fan of using my laptop or smartphone on public wifi. I know I'm being a little paranoid there but that's always been my take on it.



I do most of my shit at home, but part of the appeal of the switch is being able to take it anywhere to game. With all the technical shit holding the switch back, its a poor portable console.

3 - 6 hour battery life depending on how much you gimp yourself
Very weak blue tooth signals for the joy cons
Can't connect online to public wifi in most places
Its huge for a portable


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2017)

Never using wifi outside of my home for the most part is part of the reason why I didn't bother with Triforce Heroes despite being a Zelda game. To have something that's not easily playable and locked behind online multiplayer sucks even FSA did better with that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll get Zelda for the WiiU. It needs more games to justify a purchase.



I completely abandoned the idea. But I dunno, I guess atm it depends on its performance. If it does decent 30 I might just pick it up. I'll be waiting for the Digital Foundry vid.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2017)

I applaud Ningendo for being the biggest con artist in the gaming industry


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2017)

True to their word, Gamestop already charged my card today. Well, I'm off this upcoming Friday so it's all good. I would have taken the following Monday off as well, but Nier is out on Tuesday (7th), so I'll probably take the following Friday off to enjoy that game as well.

Also, can't forget the 2nd Xenoverse DLC pack is out this week.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2017)

I wonder which store will have pro controllers available on launch day. I'm thinking of hitting up a Gamestop but Walmart opens earlier.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Oh, you won't be able to play on the go anyways if you are in america. *The Switch doesn't have a web browser*, so you can't connect to most public wifi since you can't agree to the terms of service via the web browser.





Won't be picking up the Switch. I'm thinking about getting a Wii U but the price turns me off (it seems excessive for what it actually gives).


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Won't be picking up the Switch. I'm thinking about getting a Wii U but the price turns me off (it seems excessive for what it actually gives).



Switch may be shaping up to be underwhelming but why would you willingly purchase the worst joke of a console in years?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Switch may be shaping up to be underwhelming but why would you willingly purchase the worst joke of a console in years?



The wii-u is great, just nintendo mismanaged it horrible. Gamepad is one of the best gaming innovations for awhile, but because nintendo failed with the wii-u, no one is going to try and make it better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2017)

Gamepad means nothing to me but the games are legit. WiiU is a console you want to have if you want to avoid the third party echo chamber that is the Xbone and PS4.

It was just marketed horribly. 

Switch is the opposite so far. Very well marketed but the console itself is fucking underwhelming.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The wii-u is great, just nintendo mismanaged it horrible. Gamepad is one of the best gaming innovations for awhile, but because nintendo failed with the wii-u, no one is going to try and make it better.



I'm not saying there's nothing I want to play on it but there's certainly not enough and they're trying to kill it off on top of that.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm not saying there's nothing I want to play on it but there's certainly not enough and they're trying to kill it off on top of that.



I think the game library is pretty good, but thats fair if you don't like it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I think the game library is pretty good, but thats fair if you don't like it.



I'm pretty picky annnnnd have an irrational hate of all things Mario.

So that leaves Zelda, all the Pokemon is on 3DS. 

That and Bayonnetta 2


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 25, 2017)

I heard Bomberman pre-sold out pretty quickly. Looking forward to seeing more gameplay on that. 

I really enjoyed playing the GBA one as a kid but I don't remember what it's called. It had a story mode and everything


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm pretty picky annnnnd have an irrational hate of all things Mario.
> 
> So that leaves Zelda, all the Pokemon is on 3DS.
> 
> That and Bayonnetta 2



Wonderful 101and Xenoblade  Chronicles x are pretty good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I think the game library is pretty good, but thats fair if you don't like it.



The WiiU's library felt really sparse. Quality games but too few and far apart.


Mario Kart 8
Pokken Fighter
Xenoblade Chronicle X
Tokyo Mirage Session
Splatoon
Hyrule Warriors
Bayonetta


*Super Mario Bros U* was decent as far Mario Games come.
*Nintendo Land* is a decent party game and perfect way to show off/Utilize the Game pad controller.


I'm one of those people who thought Nintendo did a poor job of showcasing the Gamepad feature. You know it's bad when *Sonic All Star Racing* does a better job using it than a First Party title like Mario Kart 8. Having an extra controller helped out a ton and cut down on people waiting turns.

Could never really get into *Zombie U*.

*Wonderful 101*, got it for free as a Digital title but it's another title I could never get into.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2017)

The gamepads real innovation is better menu management. Any game with heavy menu's greatly benefits from it. I went from playing XBCX to playing fallout 4, it took like 15 hours to stop looking down and expecting to see my map. Imagine how much better fallout 4 would be if you could manage your pip boy through the gamepad.

I imagine it will probably be 5-10 years before anyone tries something like the wii-u gamepad again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2017)

*Nintendo Switch's Day 1 Patch:*


Nintendo eShop access
Online multiplayer
Sharing images to social networks
Linking Nintendo Accounts
*Connecting to public internet hotspots*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2017)

Lortastic said:


> I heard Bomberman pre-sold out pretty quickly. Looking forward to seeing more gameplay on that.
> 
> I really enjoyed playing the GBA one as a kid but I don't remember what it's called. It had a story mode and everything


I had all of these chinese multi-game cartridges my dad brought back from China and on one of them was a game called Wario Blast which was basically Wario vs Bomberman and I did enjoy that. I hear this new one looks kind of cheap, though.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Switch may be shaping up to be underwhelming but why would you willingly purchase the worst joke of a console in years?


 
I didn't get around to getting the Wii, so the Wii U opens up 2 generation of games. If the Switch was backwards compatible, I'd probably get it.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2017)

maybe they'll throw them Wii U games on the virtual console?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2017)

They need to do better with the Virtual Console this time. The Wii U did have some things the Wii didn't but as far as the games available all at once as well as the games for the systems included in both the Wii U kind of sucked. They need to just put out a lot all at once like Wii then build on it with key games like Wii U for the most robust experience and they should finally add games we hadn't had before like they started to with Wii U.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

I can't help but notice that Snitch has too many buttons in it's controller. Why???

You only need to use two face buttons while playing Mario right?

Jump button and the rarely used fireball button.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I can't help but notice that Snitch has too many buttons in it's controller. Why???
> 
> You only need to use two face buttons while playing Mario right?
> 
> Jump button and the rarely used fireball button.



I heard they're for molesting Peach.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Peach is ugly af. Can't blame the midget for having terrible taste tho


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Peach is ugly af. Can't blame the midget for having terrible taste tho



The dev is a midget?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Mario is a midget


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gamepad means nothing to me but the games are legit. WiiU is a console you want to have if you want to avoid the third party echo chamber that is the Xbone and PS4.
> 
> It was just marketed horribly.
> 
> Switch is the opposite so far. Very well marketed but the console itself is fucking underwhelming.


most people would say the reverse is true


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2017)

> *Nintendo Switch Joy-Con Connections Issues Found In Pre-Release Hardware*
> *Joy-Connection problems.*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2017)

Why the huge ass hands?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2017)

How the hell were people playing ARMS tho?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2017)

I wonder if I'll be able to find a pro controller on launch day. I'm thinking of going to Walmart early Friday morning? Good idea, or wait until Gamestop opens?


----------



## sworder (Feb 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gamepad means nothing to me but the games are legit. WiiU is a console you want to have if you want to avoid the third party echo chamber that is the Xbone and PS4.
> 
> It was just marketed horribly.
> 
> Switch is the opposite so far. Very well marketed but the console itself is fucking underwhelming.


lmao wut?

Switch at this point looks a thousand times better than Wii U looked when it was about to launch. and then it launched and it had almost nothing for years

how can someone actually believe this?

I'm not even sure what a third party echo chamber is, but it sounds dumb, cuz PS4 has a lot of really good games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2017)

The PS4 is *much* better than it used to be but just a couple of years ago, it was almost fucking impossible to tell it apart from the Xbone minus the game or 2.

And the only thing that makes the Switch better than the WiiU at launch is Zelda, which what I'm getting for the WiiU anyway. But the more I hear about the ridiculous price and the lack of features, it's pretty easy to how a lot of people "could believe that". I don't see why would anyone get it besides choosing the best version of BotW and an investment for Mario Odyssey. Everything else is overpriced commodity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2017)

Somebody actually sticking up for wii u.

That's interesting.

Tablet controller was useless and what pushed the price of the wii u way up.

It's value was absolutely fucking terrible.

Still is.   Just checked amazon


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2017)

Again, don't give a darn about the tablet. Never did.

It still has a fucking good library of games. PS4 and Xbone wish they had Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Again, don't give a darn about the tablet. Never did.
> 
> It still has a fucking good library of games.



Well I do because it's what destroyed the console.

You honestly and truly believe gamers would look on commercials and not see abysmal difference in what they were paying for?



> PS4 and Xbone wish they had Bayonetta 2.



While WIi U wished it had everything else.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2017)

You know,  forget it deathbringert

There's no reason for a debate on this.

But  I don't see how  the wii u better value,  I don't see how anybody can believe that. If it was a 100 console but jesus dude the thing still cost as much as a PS4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2017)

You keep talking to me like I'm trying to work out Nintendo's financials or sales forecasts or some shit. They fucked up immensily, I'm not denying that.

But the WiiU has good games. I bought a WiiU because of good games. It's not rocket science.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2017)

A failure of a console can  still have a handful of good games.

But if you believe the amount you spend actually made sense then that's just you.

But you give the impression that the wii u in any category is better than the switch. That i don't understand.

You can't call the switch overpriced and then not do that for the wii u.  PS4 was 50 dollars more than the wii u when it launched.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm saying that a WiiU at the end of its run is a better purchase than a Switch than just started - which is absolutely true.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm saying that a WiiU at the end of its run is a better purchase than a Switch than just started - which is absolutely true.



Couldn't that be said about the PS3 over the PS4 in terms of the sheer volume of gaming library?

Did you forget the launch window games for Xbox one and PS4 (Nov-March)?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2017)

Of course we can say the same about the PS3 and the PS4, when was the last time you bought a console at launch? It took years for the PS4 to be a good purchase.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm saying that a WiiU at the end of its run is a better purchase than a Switch than just started - which is absolutely true.



Quite frankly any console maker that can't achieve that doesn't deserve to be in the business.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Of course we can say the same about the PS3 and the PS4, *when was the last time you bought a console at launch*? It took years for the PS4 to be a good purchase.



Gamecube
Wii
PS3
PS4
WiiU
Xbox 360


No regrets, same will be said about the Swicth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Of course we can say the same about the PS3 and the PS4, when was the last time you bought a console at launch? It took years for the PS4 to be a good purchase.



Whew and I still don't think PS4 is worth it.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2017)

Last Guardian, Yakuza 0, Nioh, Resident Evil 7 with VR, Gravity Rush. The last 3 months alone made the console worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Last Guardian, Yakuza 0, Nioh, Resident Evil 7 with VR, Gravity Rush. The last 3 months alone made the console worthwhile.



Not a Yakuza player, not interested in Last Guardian, Nioh isn't a must have for me, Resident Evil is really cool but not enough, Gravity rush is cool but not enough.

If I can count the amount of games I need to play with my fingers, then you better pray that I consider those titles pretty amazing or I'm not going to blow hundreds of dollars on your machine.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Whew and I still don't think PS4 is worth it.



Might as well say the entire current generation isn't worth it.


----------



## Monna (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah PS4 is finally starting to get a decent library as of recently. Give it a year or two and it could maybe rival the Wii U library in quality if we factor out Bayonetta 2.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2017)

The Wii U has 18 more exclusives than the PS4 does right now

So give it two more years and the library's will match


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

Can we play wii u games on this?
guessing 

noooooo


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 26, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Might as well say the entire current generation isn't worth it.



It's not.

Consoles hit their golden age at PS2 and they've been lackluster since then.

Handhelds are a different story since they seem to attract devs with different attitudes so variety is always there.

I wouldn't get a PS4 at all if I didn't have to but P5 is not coming to PC and Trails of Cold Steel 3 may not come either.

Also KH3.

So unfortunately I must eventually blow the money on  it.

Otherwise, I'd leave consoles to the sorts of people who would delete their System32 folder when prompted. 

Not cause I hate consoles but because they've become exceedingly dull machines after PS2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm with death on this one. PS4's library is shaping up nicely. You don't have to like/want all the games to respect the library as a whole. It's slowly becoming even better than the 360, but still has ways to go to reach the PS2/PS1. And the userbase essentially means all multiplatform titles are locked for the system.

If Sony kills it again at E3 this year then it'll be hard not to recommend a PS4 this gen.

Nioh, Nier, RE, Bloodborne, Final Fantasy, Last Guardian, Dark Souls, and Persona. When Japan's doing well, Sony does well. I don't know if it's directly linked but it's just an observation. I heard Nioh even broke a million in sales. That's fucking amazing. 

That gives me hope for the Switch. Capcom, NIS, Bamco, ATLUS, Square, SEGA, and even Konami of all devs are on board with the Switch. Add in Steam, and that's three different platforms for some quality Japanese gaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2017)

Khris said:


> I'm with death on this one. PS4's library is shaping up nicely. You don't have to like/want all the games to respect the library as a whole. It's slowly becoming even better than the 360, but still has ways to go to reach the PS2/PS1. And the userbase essentially means all multiplatform titles are locked for the system.
> 
> If Sony kills it again at E3 this year then it'll be hard not to recommend a PS4 this gen.
> 
> ...



All that matters to me is if the library is enticing to me and it's not.

There are 3 games on that list that I care about. 

RE, Nier, and Persona. 

I don't see the big deal otherwise, Nioh is another look gais I'm difficult game, Dark souls is the classic difficult game, Last Guardian is... not for me, Bloodborne is another variant of look how hard I am! Then Final Fantasy... looks decent but not enticing enough.

It's not like I wouldn't buy those games but the gateway is the system, if they were all on PC I MIGHT grab them when I'm super bored and enjoy them as much as the average game but that's not the case. 

They're not selling it to me currently.

PS3 had a decent library at the end of its life, I would have actually played several but I gave the console up quickly during one of its droughts and never got to. 

I've never cared one single bit about any XBOX exclusives, the best part about the 360 was that multi plats performed better cause they had an easy architecture to develop for. 

Once they lost that their slow fading into the background was inevitable, even if they hadn't had a crappy start with the X1 it would have weakened. 

On the other hand I had a good deal of fun with the 3DS and Vitas variety. 

There's a few things I like about PS4 but it's nowhere near being enticing to me yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> All that matters to me is if the library is enticing to me and it's not.



Then you might as well not be part of the community. I don't like the MG series(except for Rising) but I can respect the franchise and what it has done to gaming in general. You can say a library is good and not be interested in it. We're talking objectivity here.



> There are 3 games on that list that I care about.
> 
> RE, Nier, and Persona.



I was making a different point, that list is compromised of Jap-made games, although I'm not entirely sure of RE7's case. That list is missing key western titles.



> I don't see the big deal otherwise, Nioh is another look gais I'm difficult game, Dark souls is the classic difficult game, Last Guardian is... not for me, Bloodborne is another variant of look how hard I am! Then Final Fantasy... looks decent but not enticing enough.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



If it's okay with you I'm gonna snip this post to tackle one thing as I won't argue with you if you're just not into the system.

I JUST got into the soulsbourne sub-genre last year with Salt and Sanctuary and IT IS NOT *just *a difficult game. I didn't think it was before playing SnS but it was more evident when I finally played it. That is pretty ignorant on your part, difficulty isn't the only focus. That shit is a meme that took itself seriously IMO. Are they challenging? I can't deny that, but the setting, lore, combat depth, exploration, atmosphere, and smooth gameplay are all part of the games' attraction. Nioh goes one step further by featuring a story with a recurring protagonist, antagonist, and side characters all participating in a grander conflict. And the sub-genre is only evolving. It's okay if you're not into the soulsbourne games but you can't define them as just challenging games. That's like saying Metroidvanias are just exploration.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2017)

Ps4 has better games than xbone and wii u combined


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Ps4 has better games than xbone and wii u combined



Well that's a given but I don't particularly care about either of those at all. 

People seem to be under the impression that I'd never own a PS4, that's not the case. I simply don't find it enticing enough yet. 



Khris said:


> Then you might as well not be part of the community. I don't like the MG series(except for Rising) but I can respect the franchise and what it has done to gaming in general. You can say a library is good and not be interested in it. We're talking objectivity here



Why? 

Like I said when it comes to me spending 400 dollars all that matters is my own taste obviously, I'm not going to spend 400 dollars because others think the library is good. 

Which is what I'm talking about here at the end, I'm not making assertions here. 



Khris said:


> If it's okay with you I'm gonna snip this post to tackle one thing as I won't argue with you if you're not just into the system.
> 
> I JUST got into the soulsbourne sub-genre last year with Salt and Sanctuary and IT IS NOT *just *a difficult game. I didn't think it was before playing SnS but it was more evident when I finally played it. That is pretty ignorant on your part, difficulty isn't the only focus. That shit is a meme that took itself seriously IMO. Are they challenging? I can't deny that, but the setting, lore, combat depth, exploration, atmosphere, and smooth gameplay are all part of the games' attraction. Nioh goes one step further by featuring a story with a recurring protagonist, antagonist, and side characters all participating in a grander conflict. And the sub-genre is only evolving. It's okay if you're not into the soulsbourne games but you can't define them as just challenging games. That's like saying Metroidvanias are just exploration.



I don't have funds to throw around freely.

I definitely don't want to spend 400 dollars just to have access to a library of games that I might only be mildly satisfied with. 

To get me to care about lore you need to get me to care about the characters and the same goes for the world itself. Very few games have managed to do this as of late, don't take me for a guy that only plays one genre either or is so picky he has no games, I have bought Assassins Creed since it started (although as cheap as possible from 3 onward) I played the new Tomb Raider, I tried the new DmC and Shadow of Mordor and all that stuff.

What I found were games that were mechanically solid and enjoyable in their own way but none that left a truly lasting impact. None which made me care much about anything beyond the game play itself. 

I want to be immersed and involved and if I'm the slightest bit unsure whether or not your game can do that then I simply won't take the dive right now. Not with my limited funds at least. 

I can play games without being heavily immersed and involved and enjoy them but it's a much weaker form of enjoyment and for that library, I'd say besides the games I selected from the list, it's a 50/50 chance that I would enjoy them fully.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2017)

Try the last guardian


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2017)

I might but only after I've gone through my top PS4 exclusives when I get one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I might but only after I've gone through my top PS4 exclusives when I get one.



you won't get a ps4 because it doesn't have mario. am i ryt?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Why?
> 
> Like I said when it comes to me spending 400 dollars all that matters is my own taste obviously, I'm not going to spend 400 dollars because others think the library is good.
> 
> Which is what I'm talking about here at the end, I'm not making assertions here.



The problem here is that you wont address my point at all. I already said that I wont argue if you dont find the system appealing. All I'm asking for is a little objectivity here. If you're not gonna give me that that I wont discuss this further.



Nep Nep said:


> I don't have funds to throw around freely.
> 
> I definitely don't want to spend 400 dollars just to have access to a library of games that I might only be mildly satisfied with.
> 
> ...



You're completely missing the point. I explicitly said that it's okay not to enjoy the Soulsbourne games for whatever reason. Just replied to your misconception that they're ONLY about difficulty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Not a Yakuza player, not interested in Last Guardian, Nioh isn't a must have for me, Resident Evil is really cool but not enough, Gravity rush is cool but not enough.
> 
> If I can count the amount of games I need to play with my fingers, then you better pray that I consider those titles pretty amazing or I'm not going to blow hundreds of dollars on your machine.



Wait  a second, aren't you the guy who says Bloodborne is totally not a good game just cause people say it's hard?

How's the fedora doing?

Don't count on any praying. I'll just be playing some of the best games this generation. And I'm not even a Sony guy normally. PS4 might wish it had Bayonetta 2 but the Switch can't even sniff the idea of having games like Bloodborne, Nioh and Resident Evil 7.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Well that's a given but I don't particularly care about either of those at all.
> 
> People seem to be under the impression that I'd never own a PS4, that's not the case. I simply don't find it enticing enough yet.
> 
> ...



Well you are paying 259.00 now actually.

So what games have you been playing this generation?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> PS4 might wish it had Bayonetta 2 but the Switch can't even sniff the idea of having games like Bloodborne, Nioh and Resident Evil 7.



I hear Nintendo likes Bayonetta(the character). And Nintendo is on good terms with both SEGA and PG, wonder if we're getting Bayo3 any time soon.  

I think the Switch will sell more overall, so maybe Bayo can finally do well. It certainly has a vocal fandom, regardless how small it is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2017)

I think there's a real chance. Kamiya now wants to that third game so we might be on the track. He also wants to make a spinoff with Wonder Blue too so there's that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think there's a real chance. Kamiya now wants to that third game so we might be on the track. He also wants to make a spinoff with Wonder Blue too so there's that.



Wonder Blue spin off? Damn that's cool. There's also that Jeanne spin-off he talked about.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Ps4 has better games than xbone and wii u combined


you are tripping

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## sworder (Feb 27, 2017)

Nep Nep pls

u already know how terrible players reviewers are. u really think Bloodborne got amazing reviews cuz it was hard? it got amazing reviews cuz the game is a masterpiece

I can't wait for the day we get a sequel, still the best game this generation


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

Casuals getting hyped because ningendo can only release one 'real' good game on their consoles once per three years 

That's patethic lol. 

Wii U only had one great which was Xenoblade Chronicles before that it was all cartoon games and shit. After that they stopped caring and developed the Snitch lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

RE7 is over hyped.

What the world needs is a proper RE3 Nemesis and Veronica remake.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> RE7 is over hyped.
> 
> What the world needs is a proper RE3 Nemesis and Veronica remake.



When Silent Hill died... I'm happy for any decent horror experience.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

konami fucked up and you can't depend on them anymore just like you can't depend on capcom


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> konami fucked up and you can't depend on them anymore just like you can't depend on capcom



Amnesia was good... 'cept for the fact that you could hide until the monsters went away.

Would have been way more tense if they stuck around all the time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2017)

It's not about them "not being shit", it's about them being fucking stellar and your hand-waving of them because "they don't interest you" is not an argument in any way, shape or form. Especially when you squeeze "An weak gem can be call the best game of this generation" or whatever that was about.

And you keep missing the point and still spout that Bloodborne is just "combat and difficult". That's such a terrible, uneducated opinion that your argument loses all credibility.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not about them "not being shit", it's about them being fucking stellar and your hand-waving of them because "they don't interest you" is not an argument in any way, shape or form. Especially when you squeeze "An weak gem can be call the best game of this generation" or whatever that was about.
> 
> And you keep missing the point and still spout that Bloodborne is just "combat and difficult". That's such a terrible, uneducated opinion that your argument loses all credibility.



I'm not missing the point at all. People are assuming that simplification is actually what I believe and indeed not just a simplification.

It's still primarily what it is. Like I said with CoD, you can add what you want to it but it is still primarily an FPS and if the defining traits of an FPS are not enough to sell a system to me then that's just that. 

The defining traits of Bloodbourne are not enough for me to go buy a system for it. That's it. 

As for my gem bit that's indeed the case. Just because everyone likes something doesn't mean I will and I'm not going to spend a lot of money just to find that out, not unless there's something I can assure myself is a safe bet and not just a safe bet but something that will keep me occupied for longer than a weekend. 

It's not even something personal, I love the hell out of Zelda but I still probably won't buy their system if I don't at least see another couple of games I'm at least a little interested in.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2017)

people like bloodborne because it makes them feel orpressed

despite what people say they dont care about "x amount of good games"

they care about what the game is about and how it plays. How it makes them feel.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> people like bloodborne because it makes them feel orpressed
> 
> despite what people say they dont care about "x amount of good games"
> 
> they care about what the game is about and how it plays. How it makes them feel.



I'm not totally immune from that.

I just don't feel anything from game play based games. I enjoy them but they don't often leave a lasting impact and once I'm done proving to myself that I can beat the hardest difficulty it goes on the shelf never to be touched again.

I really like a story/character focused experience the most but I still do play stuff like Bloodborne, it's just not enough to get me to buy a PS4 y'know?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2017)

I mean shit I played demon souls and I didnt really know what all the fuss about souls style games were.

namely cause I could give a shit less about the aesthetic and the base combat isnt particularly interesting to me, I've played monster hunter and bayonetta so extensively that nothing in the combat was really interesting, and those games are all about combat.

So the only reason left to play those games was the exploration, which is very condensed and not as interesting in the souls titles. In particular compared to certain Zelda games

Bloodborne's biggest difference is in the combat and the setting, but its still not nearly as interesting as it is elsewhere, so peoples love of the series comes from the package more so than it excelling at doing anything else but making you feel you're on crazy pills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I mean shit I played demon souls and I didnt really know what all the fuss about souls style games were.
> 
> namely cause I could give a shit less about the aesthetic and the base combat isnt particularly interesting to me, I've played monster hunter and bayonetta so extensively that nothing in the combat was really interesting, and those games are all about combat.
> 
> ...



Well I'm glad someone can see my viewpoint.

Personally I really adore games that excel in character and story more than anything so they offer nothing at all to me.

I play all sorts of games but to invest in a console.. a game really has to hook me from the start.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> What more do you want? I already bloody told you they're not shit, just that I don't care about them enough to buy a 400 dollar fucking system for them.



I guess I digress then, if *you think* it's not worth it then it's fine.



Nep Nep said:


> -Sigh-
> 
> Let's put it this way.
> 
> ...



I'm telling you it's not just that. You've set the tone of your attitude towards the Soulsbourne games from the beginning, saying that they're just hard games with nothing in between. I'm telling you it's not. Whether you think they're not worthy or not is entirely dependent on you I guess.



> Dunno why mother fuckers are acting like I told them their mum is a dirty crack whore.



Hope that's not directed at me. I have been nothing but polite here. 
You're supposed to get a lot of responses for a controversial opinion tho. Just keep that in mind.



Nep Nep said:


> I'm not missing the point at all. People are assuming that simplification is actually what I believe and indeed not just a simplification.
> 
> It's still primarily what it is. Like I said with CoD, you can add what you want to it but it is still primarily an FPS and if the defining traits of an FPS are not enough to sell a system to me then that's just that.
> 
> The defining traits of Bloodbourne are not enough for me to go buy a system for it. That's it.



You're saying you're not simplifying things but you're dismissive of the game because of its shallowest of descriptions? Then why bother looking at new stuff at all. I can dismiss any new game/experiment with that attitude.

Horizon and BtoW are just other open-world games, Nier: Automata is just another HacknSlash, Mario is just another platformer, RE7 is just another first-person horror, Persona 5 is just another weab-RPG, same with Pokemon, and so on...

I mean, I guess it's okay if it's alright with you. I just don't see a benefit in doing that at all. That way you'll never try something new. I only tried a Soulsbourne game last year(SnS, and this year playing Nioh) and now I'm desperate to find time to play DS and Bloodbourne. Like, even the new CoD could be a good game. You never know. Just throwing it out there.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Bloodborne's biggest difference is in the combat and the setting, but its still not nearly as interesting as it is elsewhere, *so peoples love of the series comes from the package more so than it excelling at doing anything else but making you feel you're on crazy pills*



Assuming you're right(I do think Nioh excels at combat tbh), that's not particularity a bad thing you know.

EDIT: Wait. You're praising Bayo's combat(which I agree is great), but I'm pretty sure you're the only person on the planet that played that shit with touch controls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2017)

People sleeping on this.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2017)

Khris said:


> I guess I digress then, if *you think* it's not worth it then it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you it's not just that. You've set the tone of your attitude towards the Soulsbourne games from the beginning, saying that they're just hard games with nothing in between. I'm telling you it's not. Whether you think they're not worthy or not is entirely dependent on you I guess.



It's primarily that. That's the main draw coming off Dark Souls. I didn't say that's all it is, but the primary idea is not enticing to me. Not enough to buy a PS4 at least. 



Khris said:


> You're saying you're not simplifying things but you're dismissive of the game because of its shallowest of descriptions? Then why bother looking at new stuff at all. I can dismiss any new game/experiment with that attitude.



Nah. I used to go to game stop in the PS2 era and picked whatever had a mildly interesting cover. Plenty of series I like I found out about that way. 

I'm dismissive of it because the primary focus of it is not appealing enough to me to buy a PS4 for it. 

If it was on PC and on sale? Sure, after I buy everything else I wanted.



Khris said:


> Horizon and BtoW are just other open-world games, Nier: Automata is just another HacknSlash, Mario is just another platformer, RE7 is just another first-person horror, Persona 5 is just another weab-RPG, same with Pokemon, and so on...



I mean... you do realize those games are primarily that yes? That's why we have genres, to try to define the primary traits of media.

Now when I have limited funds I'm not paying for something that has primary traits that indicate a game I may like but not love.

I need something amazing in my taste to want to purchase a console. 




Khris said:


> I mean, I guess it's okay if it's alright with you. I just don't see a benefit in doing that at all. That way you'll never try something new. I only tried a Soulsbourne game last year(SnS, and this year playing Nioh) and now I'm desperate to find time to play DS and Bloodbourne. Like, even the new CoD could be a good game. You never know. Just throwing it out there.



I tried lots of new stuff these last few gens but that's because I didn't have to spend upwards of 100 dollars to do so. 

Are you understanding yet? 

From the beginning of this argument I said the PS4 library wasn't enticing enough to me, because as I told you I may or may not like what it currently has, that's how I feel about action games in general lately tbh and same with open world. 

So because it seems it was unclear this isn't about bloodbourne, this is about the PS4 being a pricey gateway. 

Why would I take a risk now when I can wait until It has something I really do want? 

That's when I'd have a PS4 sitting around at that time and then I might say, okay let's pick up bloodbourne because everyone on NF had a heart attack cause I didn't say it was our savior Christ almighty who died for our sins. 

(That's me taking the piss don't get salty)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2017)

Khris said:


> I guess I digress then, if *you think* it's not worth it then it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yes, the underlying gameplay system is far more satisfying than the light rpg that is souls.


----------



## Monna (Feb 28, 2017)

bloodborn is gay

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2017)

Jane said:


> bloodborn is gay


Nintendo is gay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I mean shit I played demon souls and I didnt really know what all the fuss about souls style games were.
> 
> namely cause I could give a shit less about the aesthetic and the base combat isnt particularly interesting to me, I've played monster hunter and bayonetta so extensively that nothing in the combat was really interesting, and those games are all about combat.
> 
> ...



Staph trolling. We all know you dont have a ps4. You only have ningendo toys


----------



## Monna (Feb 28, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Nintendo is gay


nothing to argue here


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2017)

Jane said:


> nothing to argue here


No they're bisexual memba


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh I 'member!


----------



## Atlas (Feb 28, 2017)

Khris said:


> People sleeping on this.



That doesn't look like F-Zero.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 1, 2017)

The switch looks like a dog??


----------



## Hentai (Mar 1, 2017)

Amazon says mine are being shipped tomorrow (Preordered both Grey and Neon)
I cant wait to play Zelda BotW on Friday


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 1, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> The switch looks like a dog??



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2017)

Nintendo showed what Groovy Marty Mc Fly is at GDC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2017)

That's funny.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 2, 2017)

Way to go for thinking about the children!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2017)

And here I was thinking of making a Joycon sandwich the second I got one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> (That's me taking the piss don't get salty)



my bad. should've caught that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2017)

Gamestop shipped out my console earlier today and it's set to arrive tomorrow. Amazon has shipped out my Zelda game as well. Hopefully, I'll get both of them at the same time tomorrow. 

Gaming/Anime marathon tonight since I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll be picking up my Grey Switch, Special Edition BotW, and Pro Controller up tomorrow at 10am. I'm set for a fun weekend.

Honestly I wish I could get Friday and Saturday's anime out of the way now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'll be picking up my Grey Switch, Special Edition BotW, and Pro Controller up tomorrow at 10am. I'm set for a fun weekend.
> 
> Honestly I wish I could get Friday and Saturday's anime out of the way now.



I pre-ordered the Neon version of the Switch with the standard edition of Zelda. I wish I had pre-ordered the Pro-controller. I'm going to try my luck tomorrow and walk into a GS and hope there's one available.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 2, 2017)

Lemme know how dat Zelda goes @~@


----------



## Nello (Mar 2, 2017)

Strongly considering buying a nintendo switch simply because I love nintendo games. Kinda skeptical though because it's basically a tablet with controllers so idk what kind of graphics you get with that thing


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> I pre-ordered the Neon version of the Switch with the standard edition of Zelda. I wish I had pre-ordered the Pro-controller. I'm going to try my luck tomorrow and walk into a GS and hope there's one available.


I don't think you'll have as much trouble with the pro controller as the system. I  originally was going to get it later on for something like Splatoon which it was basically made for, but I said fuck it I'd rather just have it to begin with to see what I like best. I've been hearing good things about split joycons too.

I went for Grey because I don't think I'll be playing multiplayer as much and having a more solid single color would be less distracting in handheld mode, it's also slicker looking, though I have warmed to the neon joycons since their reveal. I went with Special Edition Zelda because I mainly wanted the case but the other stuff was nice too, but the Master Edition is so much more and all you get over the Special Edition is the Master Sword statue which is pretty pointless.

I ordered from Bestbuy just to throw that out there. It was my first time using them really. I've hardly ever bought games from them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2017)

Zelda is confirmed game of all time now

98 with 62 reviews boooyyz


----------



## Monna (Mar 2, 2017)

Reviews and hype machine are a joke since a lot of bad games are critically acclaimed and recognized as "good". That said, Breath of the Wild probably is good, just vastly overrated. I'm buying the Wii U version tomorrow.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't think you'll have as much trouble with the pro controller as the system. I  originally was going to get it later on for something like Splatoon which it was basically made for, but I said fuck it I'd rather just have it to begin with to see what I like best. I've been hearing good things about split joycons too.
> 
> I went for Grey because I don't think I'll be playing multiplayer as much and having a more solid single color would be less distracting in handheld mode, it's also slicker looking, though I have warmed to the neon joycons since their reveal. I went with Special Edition Zelda because I mainly wanted the case but the other stuff was nice too, but the Master Edition is so much more and all you get over the Special Edition is the Master Sword statue which is pretty pointless.
> 
> I ordered from Bestbuy just to throw that out there. It was my first time using them really. I've hardly ever bought games from them.



Well, I wanted the pro controller after hearing about the desyncing issues with the joy cons, but realized it was too late to pre-order it. I went with the Neon version since it popped out more, but it really was a spur of the moment thing. I thought it would have sold out first before the gray one and took it while it was still available. 

I've never done a console pre-order from Best Buy. It's always been Gamestop/EB games (Gamecube, Wii, WiiU, PS3, Xbox 360) for launch consoles. The only time I can recall pre-ordering froma different vendor was the PS4 (Amazon). Managed to snag it a few hours after the official Sony Announcement. 

I wanted to go the Amazon route this time around too, but it was already out of stock when I checked the site when I woke up to get ready for work (5:30am) but Gamestop still had it available.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2017)

READ EM AND WEEP 









Jane said:


> Reviews and hype machine are a joke since a lot of bad games are critically acclaimed and recognized as "good". That said, Breath of the Wild probably is good, just vastly overrated. I'm buying the Wii U version tomorrow.



No its just a quality game that happens to be the thing that creates the most meaning for the mainstream media.

whether you like it or not depends on how much you like playing around with tools


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 2, 2017)

None of those poser journalists would still be in business if they rated a Zelda below a 9 let's be serious here.

That's all they are, an advertising and hype business.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 2, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> None of those poser journalists would still be in business if they rated a Zelda below a 9 let's be serious here.
> 
> That's all they are, an advertising and hype business.



That's right


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2017)

That is definitely true.

Gaming's insistence on everything having to be the "next big thing"  or else its trash is why the medium has so many problems but hey let the money roll in.

But honestly from a game design point, BOTW is legit amazing. I mean shit they prototyped the game in a 3D version of The first Legend of Zelda!!


----------



## Greidy (Mar 3, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'll be picking up my Grey Switch, Special Edition BotW, and Pro Controller up tomorrow at 10am. I'm set for a fun weekend.
> 
> Honestly I wish I could get Friday and Saturday's anime out of the way now.



I've got the grey switch, pro controller and BotW limited edition ordered.

It won't be arriving until Monday though


----------



## Monna (Mar 3, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> No its just a quality game that happens to be the thing that creates the most meaning for the mainstream media.
> 
> whether you like it or not depends on how much you like playing around with tools


I don't quite understand what you are saying here


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Casuals getting hyped because ningendo can only release one 'real' good game on their consoles once per three years
> 
> That's patethic lol.
> 
> Wii U only had one great which was Xenoblade Chronicles before that it was all cartoon games and shit. After that they stopped caring and developed the Snitch lmao


Every single game nintendo released between 2013-2015 was fire.
Come step to me fam. Even your own brother knows whats real. the switch baby the switch.



Jane said:


> I don't quite understand what you are saying here



Its a game that's defined by creating new ways of interacting with the medium within a different context.

Its a game that creates different feelings in people, thats why its getting hailed


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> READ EM AND WEEP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This Zelda can't be as good as Yakuza 0


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 3, 2017)

yeah, you will set them on fire LITERALLY for being a garbage machine


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> yeah, you will set them on fire LITERALLY for being a garbage machine



Still, I'll get to play this Zelda game in not too long ago. I'll see what the fuss is this all about. Ocarina Of Time was alright but I hated all the other 3D Zelda games except Wind Waker.

My GF Preordered the Switch and in front of the awesome lineup, she was left with no choice but getting Zelda ( Hilariously, she doesn't even know what the game series is about. She did play Ocarina of Time 3D but didn't passed the first temple out of boredom. In case you wonder why would she get the Switch, she hopes the console gets Pokemon games. )

I have a very low tolerance for Empty Open World games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> None of those poser journalists would still be in business if they rated a Zelda below a 9 let's be serious here.
> 
> That's all they are, an advertising and hype business.



Reminder that Edge gave Breath of the Wild a 10. And also gave Skyward Sword a 10, which is hilarious in itself.

Breath of the Wild seems to be my GOTY but I always like it when people use reviews as ammo for console wars.

Game they like?

WE WON, BOYS.

Game they dislike?

PAID REVIEWS.

You might have a terrible opinion about Bloodborne but you nailed the review industry. It's inane in every way that counts. Read a random review and it was full of frivolous text that barely went as to why it's a 10. Just a bunch of IT FEELS LIKE I'M PLAYING OCARINA OF TIME ALL OVER AGAIN, GUYS. It's retarded. Kinda like what St. Yatokiri just wrote there.

**Its a game that's defined by creating new ways of interacting with the medium within a different context.**

It doesn't really mean anything at all and it doesn't explain why the game's good in any way, shape or form but boy, it sure sounds good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2017)

Why does Walmart have Nintendo Switch consoles on sale for $599?

HERE

3rd party seller and if so, since when does Walmart allow 3rd party sellers?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 3, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Reminder that Edge gave Breath of the Wild a 10. And also gave Skyward Sword a 10, which is hilarious in itself.
> 
> Breath of the Wild seems to be my GOTY but I always like it when people use reviews as ammo for console wars.
> 
> ...



Just cause I'm a stubborn, picky, cunt doesn't mean I don't know what's up with other shit man, c'mon give a guy a break! 

I'm sorry, I swear I'll go to sunday school and beg mighty Bloodbourne for his forgiveness and drink deeply of his blood and eat his flesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2017)

My favorite YouToobers are liking this so am sure I'll like it as well. Framedrops doesn't seem to hurt the game so much. Starting to think about the WiiU version.


----------



## Greidy (Mar 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Framedrops doesn't seem to hurt the game so much.



They've already patched the game, so there are considerably less framedrops than it initially was from what I've heard.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 3, 2017)

I'll pick it up.....eventually. Till then I'm happy with Zelda.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2017)

Still waiting for the delivery. If past experiences tells me anything it should arrive before 6pm. Launch day PS4 arrived around 5:30pm while the Launch day WiiU was delivered around 3:45pm


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> My favorite YouToobers are liking this so am sure I'll like it as well. Framedrops doesn't seem to hurt the game so much. Starting to think about the WiiU version.


There are frame drops in docked mode and none in portable mode on the Switch. The drops come from a memory streaming issue

The DF analysis lets you know there's basically very little differences between both versions

Best way to play this game is on the switch in portable mode


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 3, 2017)

I've got mine and I'm playing Zelda. The pro controller is really awesome, but it's taking time to get used to Zelda's controls since it uses every button and then some.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## sworder (Mar 3, 2017)

got mine but no games, need to finish Horizon and Nier before I get into Zelda


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2017)

Got my Zelda game a couple minutes ago (Amazon) but still waiting for my console (Gamestop).

The Zelda game went out for delivery at 10:30 am this morning and got here before the Switch which went out for delivery @ 8:00am this morning >_>


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 3, 2017)

Didn't pre-order a Switch nor a Special Edition BotW. Now I gotta pre-order and wait for one to come. FML.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2017)

So no way to back up saves on USB ? Or on cloud ?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes on cloud.
No other way


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2017)

Swith console didn't arrive until almost 7:00pm. Setup was seamless. Played Zelda and I am Setsuna and so far I'm loving it. The joycon grip setup takes some getting used to, so I started favoring hand held mode more, but I'll probably go back to the big screen once my pro controller comes in.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2017)

What can you install on the SD Card ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2017)

My sister bought a Neon version at our local fnac and it crapped out on her 10 minutes in.

She mad on the phone. Funny shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2017)

SW-2960-2089-7021


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2017)

She got a replacement that works. She happy now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> SW-2960-2089-7021



Here's mine:

SW-0436-9111-0536

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 4, 2017)

Got my hands on BotW special edition but not the Switch system. Fuck. My. Life.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 5, 2017)

They're still using friend codes?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 5, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> They're still using friend codes?


Yeah, I gave mine a few posts ago. I expected to have access to the friends I have on 3DS, but no.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2017)

Paid online. Friend codes.

Match made in heaven. This is why I'm probably never paying for it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like the left Joy con did desync for me. At least it did once this morning. Took a second to reset it but I can see how that can lead to to an instakill in Zelda.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Early adopters a gud. I'll be waiting for new machines or maybe an XL/pro version. A Pokemon Switch would be nice with Yellow joycons for example.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Early adopters a gud. I'll be waiting for new machines or maybe an XL/pro version. A Pokemon Switch would be nice with Yellow joycons for example.



Well that's probably dead in the water. 

No online makes Pokemon inconvenient again because of their gay trade evolution bullshit. 

I didn't pay for online on the other consoles I certainly won't pay for it on Switch. Not even for Pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Well that's probably dead in the water.
> 
> No online makes Pokemon inconvenient again because of their gay trade evolution bullshit.
> 
> I didn't pay for online on the other consoles I certainly won't pay for it on Switch. Not even for Pokemon.



Are you giving me your opinion or taking the piss like you did before?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Are you giving me your opinion or taking the piss like you did before?



That's my opinion.

I doubt Pokemon players are going to take it quietly tbh.

They've had everything free forever and now suddenly they'd be forced to pay just to trade and battle.

Nintendo will probably win in the end because people have zero will power but it's not going to be swallowed easily.

The very reason Pokemon is as popular as it is is largely due to its online components, charging for those suddenly? I can't see that going down smoothly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Nintendo will probably win in the end because people have zero will power



So not "dead in the water". Gotcha.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> So not "dead in the water". Gotcha.



Could be.

If the gamers surprise me and actually have will power then the idea of regular Pokemon on the switch could be a bust.

The XBOX fanboys realized what was being done wasn't in their best interest, why not Nintendo/Pokemon players?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> That's my opinion.
> 
> *I doubt Pokemon players are going to take it quietly tbh.
> 
> ...



It's my 2nd year paying the Pokemon Bank online storage fee. It won't shock me if Nintendo bilk us for more money.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's my 2nd year paying the Pokemon Bank online storage fee. It won't shock me if Nintendo bilk us for more money.



That's different and it's only 5 bucks a year.

I paid for Poke Bank myself merely for the convenience it offered.

The extra storage is not necessary whatsoever and its price reflects that.

Switch online is more than double that and is required for a pretty major part of any regular Pokemon title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Could be.
> 
> If the gamers surprise me and actually have will power then the idea of regular Pokemon on the switch could be a bust.
> 
> The XBOX fanboys realized what was being done wasn't in their best interest, why not Nintendo/Pokemon players?



Paid online isn't a new thing. Sony's fans assimilated like sheep. It's normalized. People will soon cave in for Smash, Monster Hunter, and Pokemon.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Paid online isn't a new thing. Sony's fans assimilated like sheep. It's normalized. People will soon cave in for Smash, Monster Hunter, and Pokemon.



It won't be certain until it happens.

I for one haven't caved and will continue not to cave. I'm never paying for the privilege of making use of my own fucking internet service.

Especially not with something like Pokemon. It's no different than making half the game DLC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> It won't be certain until it happens.
> 
> I for one haven't caved and will continue not to cave. I'm never paying for the privilege of making use of my own fucking internet service.
> 
> Especially not with something like Pokemon. It's no different than making half the game DLC.



We're not talking about you tho.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> We're not talking about you tho.



Too bad, if we were then game companies wouldn't be able to be fucking everyone in the ass.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 5, 2017)

Apparently someone found Gamefreak's title hidden on the pro controller. Pokemon confirmed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Too bad, if we were then game companies wouldn't be able to be fucking everyone in the ass.



And we wouldn't be getting games like Nioh and Bloodbounre.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> And we wouldn't be getting games like Nioh and Bloodbounre.



Now, now. Nobody ever said I'd control the flow of genres! I'm not a video game fascist, I just know what I like.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Now, now. Nobody ever said I'd control the flow of genres! I'm not a video game fascist, I just know what I like.



sigh. Noted.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

fuck this shit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## NO (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> My favorite YouToobers are liking this so am sure I'll like it as well. Framedrops doesn't seem to hurt the game so much. Starting to think about the WiiU version.


Is the performance better on the Switch or Wii U?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> Is the performance better on the Switch or Wii U?



Switch. But it seems patches are helping both systems.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 6, 2017)

Anyone try licking their cartridges, yet?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 6, 2017)

Switch Pro/XL when ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 6, 2017)

So the switch supports USB keyboards. Does it support usb controllers?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 6, 2017)

I wanna report this to the United Nations on these folks committing Console Rights Violations.

Humor aside though, I'm actually surprised to see how the Switch Screen being extremely durable while the joysticks appears to be the most vulnerable parts of the Console.
Good to know.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 6, 2017)

The Nintendo Switch be flexing those muscles.  It has the power to play console games, but it has the same battery life as the PS Vita and the 3DS.


----------



## Simon (Mar 6, 2017)

Feel free to add me.

SW-5984-9215-0211


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Anyone try licking their cartridges, yet?


das hot


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2017)

I heard they taste bad

'cept Zelda


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2017)

Id polish Zeldas "cartridge" with my tongue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 7, 2017)

Does Nintendo switch have flash-playable Internet Browser ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Does Nintendo switch have flash-playable Internet Browser ?



Doesn't have a browser. Which is weird cuz how can you connect to something like mall/airport/coffee shop wifi?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> Doesn't have a browser. Which is weird cuz how can you connect to something like mall/airport/coffee shop wifi?



Trash Console 
only one game available and not even any of the modern essential features for a portable device. 

People only bought it for Zelda....and that hype will die off real quick.
I don't see how this console doesn't end up getting the Wii U treatment.


----------



## sworder (Mar 7, 2017)

It does have one, you just can't use it for much of anything other than clicking that you agree when it pops up

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

sworder said:


> It does have one, you just can't use it for much of anything other than clicking that you agree when it pops up



First I hear of this. My bad. 

@Kiba's Slut Boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

So not DoA.


----------



## sworder (Mar 7, 2017)

yea it's just not even in the menu, it only appears when you try signing into a public wifi

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 7, 2017)

Zelda is real cute in BotW. I dig the character design.


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Zelda is real cute in BotW. I dig the character design.



I would breed her.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2017)

Khris said:


> So not DoA.



It never is during release. It's the first year that tells a better story. People are buying it for Zelda and 1|2 Switch. They'll have to buy it for something else after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hentai (Mar 8, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It never is during release. It's the first year that tells a better story. People are buying it for Zelda and 1|2 Switch. They'll have to buy it for something else after.


I doubt anyone is truly buying it for 1/2 Switch, that game should have been bundled with the console from my point of view. 

I'm strongly considering doule dipping Mario Kart 8 Deluxe later this Spring.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2017)

No doubt about it. That they're charging for it is fucking ridiculous but Nintendo is completely dropping the "freebies" angle they used to have. Pay up, bitch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 9, 2017)

That udder milking game though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2017)

Hentai said:


> I doubt anyone is truly buying it for 1/2 Switch, that game should have been bundled with the console from my point of view.
> 
> I'm strongly considering doule dipping Mario Kart 8 Deluxe later this Spring.



I'm not considering, I already had MK8 pre-ordered for the past few months now. I'm looking forward to the improved battle mode which was underwhelming for the WiiU version. At least I don't have to repurchase all the DLC since that will be packed in. 

To me having a new Xenoblade has me stoked since X was probably my favorite JRPG title in quite a long time, mostly because I was so use to turn based jrpgs. Also, I can't overlook a new SMT title and of course FE Warriors. 

And while I'm waiting for those titles to drop, PS4 will more than keep me occupied. I haven't even started Nier yet, despite getting the game of Tuesday, then there's Persona 5 in a couple of weeks. It's truly a great time to be a gamer.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2017)

Some guy tested joycons by putting them in his anus


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 10, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Some guy tested joycons by putting them in his anus



Even I think that sounds painful.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2017)

SCREEN FAILURE, SOFTWARE FAILURE, JOYCON FAILURE, CHIRPING SOUNDS, BLACK SCREEN OF DEATH, ORANGE SCREEN OF DEATH, INSERT GAME CARD FAILURE, SCREEN DAMAGE and DOCK MODE FAIL.

     


Ningendo did rip everyone off! That's what you get when you don't listen to me. Ningendo is the biggest con artist in southeast asia!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2017)

Ningendo will now use those $500/ea that they ripped off every person to fix their hardware in 1year time. Have fun!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 10, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Some guy tested joycons by putting them in his anus


is that guy you?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2017)

Implying id ever spend money on the Glitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Implying id ever spend money on the Glitch



So putting controllers in your anus is usually fair game?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2017)

Revamped Battle Mode. 

It was a glaring hole in the original MK8 game so I'm glad it's been overhauled.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2017)

It was a pretty big gap in what was one of if not the best Mario Kart games ever. Only Double Dash really hits the same heights as 8. I just don't know if it justifies a second purchase for me after getting the extremely reasonable DLC since it doesn't add quite enough. Maybe if I held LAN parties or something.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It was a pretty big gap in what was one of if not the best Mario Kart games ever. Only Double Dash really hits the same heights as 8. I just don't know if it justifies a second purchase for me after getting the extremely reasonable DLC since it doesn't add quite enough. Maybe if I held LAN parties or something.


I'll definitely buy an Mario Kart Double Dash HD Remake.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 14, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I'll definitely buy an Mario Kart Double Dash HD Remake.



I'd love if we got a Mario Kart with every single track ever made into one big DLC pack. From SNES to MK8. Just give me some cool new items and add some music from various games like Sonic Heroes, Super Mario World, Metroid,, etc. I'd drop dead.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'd love if we got a Mario Kart with every single track ever made into one big DLC pack. From SNES to MK8. Just give me some cool new items and add some music from various games like Sonic Heroes, Super Mario World, Metroid,, etc. I'd drop dead.


A Metroid stage would be crazy if they did something like make it similar to one of those simulation rides, but you inside ride through the whole thing.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> A Metroid stage would be crazy if they did something like make it similar to one of those simulation rides, but you inside ride through the whole thing.



Would be neat if it was a map based off MP2, which several Ing on the sidelines cheering you on. Hell, maybe a couple Luminoth sentiels watching as well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 14, 2017)

Do the Switch cartridges function like other Nintendo handheld cartridges where all save files are stored within, not in the system?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't know if that was ever the idea of what Metroid is, to be truly open, but a more open 3D Prime-like game would be cool with fun things you could play around with like in BotW and they could do multiple planets like Prime 3. They don't need to make them huge, but it would be pretty cool, but still keep that similar gameplay.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Do the Switch cartridges function like other Nintendo handheld cartridges where all save files are stored within, not in the system?


You don't save game files on the cartridge; it's saved on the Switch's internal storage. AND apparently, you can't save or transfer game files on a microSD card.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2017)

The main reason why backtracking in 2D Metroids felt great was because: 1) the combat/mobility was so good that constantly killing the respawning enemies didn't feel like a chore, 2) you got rewarded for your exploration, and 3) the atmosphere was on point. 

If they nail those three elements you'd have a good Metroid game regardless(2D or open world 3D). I dropped Prime because Samus was a slow fuck, and honestly the motion controls turned me off so much I went to bed crying like a bitch.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 20, 2017)

Last Monday, I cracked and went to buy a Switch. Aaaand, of course it was sold out:
Me: Do you have a Switch?
Store employee: Nope, sold out.
Me: Do you have the Legend of Zelda for Switch?
Store employee: Nope, sold out too. Would you like to place an order?
Me: Okay. When can I get it?
Store employee: We expect to get more Nintendo Switch consoles this week. But you probably won't get Zelda this week.
Me: Seriously? The game's more sold out than the console?

Last Saturday (trying my luck):
Me: So... did the Switch consoles arrive yet?
Store employee: Nope. Maybe next week?
Me: Oh okay. ... can I buy a screen protector at least?
Store employee: Nope, sold out too.
Me: wtf?

Couldn't find any Zelda amiibos either.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 20, 2017)

Nintendo probably has all 3 sitting in vast amounts in their warehouses, artificially limiting the amounts sent out because they still act like they're a toy company.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

ningendo already finished developing snitch in 2011 but they were too scared to release it in public because it's weak as fuck. they have to wait 6 more years and come up with another stupid gimmick of handheld/dock mode


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> ningendo already finished developing snitch in 2011 but they were too scared to release it in public because it's weak as fuck. they have to wait 6 more years and come up with another stupid gimmick of handheld/dock mode

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2017)

Mizura said:


> Last Monday, I cracked and went to buy a Switch. Aaaand, of course it was sold out:
> Me: Do you have a Switch?
> Store employee: Nope, sold out.
> Me: Do you have the Legend of Zelda for Switch?
> ...



Pre-order. Been doing it since the days of the Gamecube. For me, whether it was the Wii, 360, PS4, or WiiU, I simply pre-ordered to avoid the initial console drought that usually occurs with a new console. The drawback is that you'll have to deal with the typical hiccups that come with being a glorified hardware beta tester but that comes with the territory. 

Accessories are another animal altogether. I didn't bother pre-ordering the switch pro-controller and got it on the Sunday following the Friday launch via amazon. 

Although, no such luck with the screen protector.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2017)

I managed to get one of those nice tempered glass protectors, but I still have to apply it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I managed to get one of those nice tempered glass protectors, but I still have to apply it.



I suck at applying screen protectors. I always managed to get bubbles. I had a perfectly good waste of a Persona DAN vita screen protector (still applied on the console but looking pretty rough)


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 20, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> I suck at applying screen protectors. I always managed to get bubbles. I had a perfectly good waste of a Persona DAN vita screen protector (still applied on the console but looking pretty rough)



I got an ant under one once... fucked it up...


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 21, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I got an ant under one once... fucked it up...


How?

Just........_how_?


----------



## Mizura (Mar 21, 2017)

lol, people saying that Nintendo is keeping stocks artificially low to create demand. Here, look at this:


Keeping supply low to generate demand works for collectibles, but not something you want to ship a large quantity of, as fast as possible, to create a platform to sell actual games (where the real money is).

Personally, I view it from a financial and logistics POV. It's easy to ramp up supply once you've got things rolling, but when you're launching a new device for the first time in years (not counting the NES Classic), here's what happens:

You owe a huge amount of money to the manufacturers for that initial launch, not to mention the huge amount of money spent on R&D. Those manufacturers owe money to Their suppliers, not to mention they all have to decide how much manpower to assign. This can be resolved in part by taking short-term loans and simply leaving the suppliers to shoulder some of the burden in the form of accounts receivables, but there's a limit to all that. You need the consoles to sell fast so you can repay that initial funds you owe. Nintendo isn't Microsoft or Sony, it doesn't have the same financial backing as them. It can't just walk up to banks and manufacturers and say 'Eh... I know I owe you USD 1 billion, but we want to ensure that there's overcapacity so everybody can get one easily, so could you make it USD 10 billion? Mind you, if the sales flop you're not getting back half of that'
Logistics. You also don't know where demand is. There are probably tens of thousands of stores they have to send the device to, but they don't know where demand is the highest. If they assign wrongly, that's slower sales that delay paying back that initial shipment while generating the cash to get things rolling. So in a way, yes, they Are holding a supply back, but it's not to create demand. It's simply a matter of logistics: waiting and seeing where demand is highest.

Seriously, it turns out that everybody underestimated the hype around the Nintendo Switch, including Nintendo itself. Look at it, everything has been done to stack against a successful launch:

Shit initial line-up. The only good game upon launch is also available on WiiU.
Doesn't even have a goddamn browser at launch.
More expensive than more powerful consoles.
Meh battery life.
Got well-established mobile rivals, namely 3DS and mobile phone games.
Not released before the holiday seasons.
Releasing around the same time as a lot of AAA games on other consoles.
Unproven concept.
Previous console was a flop.
All the reviewers and their dogs (including those they had supposedly bribed into scoring the new Zelda highly) were telling everyone 'It's an underwhelming console. 3/5 buy later when more games are available / prices have dropped.'

You think Nintendo could have convinced its manufacturers with 'Trust us, it'll sell Big, much bigger than the WiiU, bigger than the Wii even, people will be buying it just for being a slightly better Zelda machine' ? It's like they practically made it so that they'd have a slow launch and slowly ease the console in while recuperating some of the initial investment.

Heck, my own hype for the new Zelda game was highest when they showed that trailer years ago, then dropped to the pits when it was described as 'Open World Zelda' (plus seriously, I thought the newer demos and trailer looked meh). I probably would have passed on it like I passed console games for a decade now if it weren't for some of the Youtube videos and user reviews (don't really care about magazine review scores) with people exclaiming 'I'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR 50 HOURS AND I CAN'T PUT IT DOWN'.' Those people, they looked like they actually were having fun. I want in before all the fun parts get spoiled, and I can afford it. But frankly, several weeks ago, I was mildly intrigued by the Switch's portability but not in a hurry to get it either.

I still wish I could at least find a screen protector. C'mon, it's just a piece of expensive plastic.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 21, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> I suck at applying screen protectors. I always managed to get bubbles. I had a perfectly good waste of a Persona DAN vita screen protector (still applied on the console but looking pretty rough)


I never used them before but I got this just in case because people were bitching about the dock. Also the Switch has a lot more going on in it than typical portables that I'm used to and is probably more fragile. I got one for a phone once and hated it and haven't used them since, until now.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> How?
> 
> Just........_how_?



I wish I knew man, I wish I knew...


----------



## Mizura (Mar 21, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I wish I knew man, I wish I knew...


Obviously, the ant just wanted to play some games. Let that be a lesson: sticking too much to games is bad for you.


----------



## sworder (Mar 21, 2017)

Mizura said:


> I still wish I could at least find a screen protector. C'mon, it's just a piece of expensive plastic.



amazon.com/amFilm-Tempered-Screen-Protector-Nintendo-Switch/dp/B01N3ASPNV/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1490141239&sr=8-3&keywords=switch+tempered+glass

won't be in stock for long


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2017)

Mizura said:


> Obviously, the ant just wanted to play some games. Let that be a lesson: sticking too much to games is bad for you.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 22, 2017)

sworder said:


> amazon.com/amFilm-Tempered-Screen-Protector-Nintendo-Switch/dp/B01N3ASPNV/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1490141239&sr=8-3&keywords=switch+tempered+glass
> 
> won't be in stock for long


Thanks, but I'm in Europe and I'd still rather try to pick one up at a store, in case it takes over a week for it to get to me.

That said, today, still no Switch, still no screen protector. I was just trying my luck, since the store's website said that they'd be back in stock this Friday... but when I got home and checked the site again, it said it'd be in stock on April 15. Did they divert all the consoles to the U.S.?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2017)

Anyone else having a hard time getting online on Nintendo's servers?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 25, 2017)

Got the Swithc Today (Was in line at Toys R Us for over 4 hours since 5 am this morning. Must say, BotW and the console itself is pretty amazing so far.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2017)

Well, at least I found out what was wrong. There was some issue with Switch consoles being able to connect online since yesterday but it's easily fixable with a quick reboot. 

Got to play some Splatoon2 today.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 26, 2017)

T E S T F I R E I N CO M I N G


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2017)

ningendo will keep scamming people and release these half assed consoles


----------



## Mizura (Apr 1, 2017)

I finally got it! It's so cute! The other consoles on sale had boxes 4 times the size.  It was just this tiny box that you could fit easily into a shopping bag. Went home, made accounts, downloaded updates to both the system and Zelda, and it was up and running before I finished dinner. I had anticipated that it'd take longer, huh.

The device is -so- small. It really doesn't look like a console. I think it's awesome. Now I understand why this one person on Youtube turned into a 'portable bigscreen' (with a projector): even when you add in a portable projector and battery, it all fits quite easily in a backpack, not heavy either.

The only pity is that you can't use the touch screen in docked mode, it's so much easier to use the keyboard on a touchscreen, and I'm too lazy to take it out just to input a password.

Edit: holy crap it's so small. The whole thing including the dock can fit into my purse. It's not a big bag, I usually just have my wallet, mobile phone and keys in there. The whole system can fit right in. This thing is ten times more powerful than an average ipad? o_o

Actually, the console minus the controllers is slightly bigger than my wallet. Add the dock and it's around twice the thickness of my wallet. Throw in the controllers and it Still isn't that big. wtf, this is a gaming console that's only half a generation behind?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 2, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> Want to know if I am setsuna is worth it. Want to play some heavy rpg Japan games but not really sure if it's a keeper. Haven't looked at 3DS but I'm hoping for a FF type rpg.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2017)

Its a fun game, if you like rpgs

anyone wanna bet on bayo 3 being kamiya directed?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 3, 2017)

It looks a bit more like Chrono Trigger than FF at least in terms of the combat.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2017)

There's always a bigger chance of Kamiya doing new shit than directing sequels. He usually says that he'd like to do sequel this or sequel that but he always does new stuff.


----------



## Frieza (Apr 8, 2017)

I love my nintendo switch, buying a second console when Mario Odyssey comes out.

This month I plan to get: 
Lego City Undercover
I am Setsuna
200/256 gb micro sd
Bomberman R
Mario Kart 8 DX
Othello mini game
and one of the neo geo games

any other recommendations?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2017)

Frieza said:


> I love my nintendo switch, buying a second console when Mario Odyssey comes out.
> 
> This month I plan to get:
> Lego City Undercover
> ...


Xenoblade 2 and Splatoon 2 when they do come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mizura (Apr 8, 2017)

Frieza said:


> I love my nintendo switch, buying a second console when Mario Odyssey comes out.
> 
> This month I plan to get:
> Lego City Undercover
> ...


Why the heck do you need a second console right after launch? o_o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frieza (Apr 8, 2017)

Mizura said:


> Why the heck do you need a second console right after launch? o_o


It's not for me, would give it to my younger brother or sister, so they stop asking to use mine.

If Nintendo did a GBC, DSlite, New 3ds deal with the Switch. I would get that as well(for me). Although I don't expect that to come out for 3-4 years.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 10, 2017)

Frieza said:


> It's not for me, would give it to my younger brother or sister, so they stop asking to use mine.
> 
> If Nintendo did a GBC, DSlite, New 3ds deal with the Switch. I would get that as well(for me). Although I don't expect that to come out for 3-4 years.


Ah, okay, so you're not one of those 'I want one in This room and one in That room' people. xD


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 10, 2017)

Can you play the Wii and Wii U VC games on Switch? Is VC even available yet? I know Nintendo said it wouldn't be up at launch.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Lortastic (Apr 10, 2017)

Tis a broken image you have there


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2017)

Lortastic said:


> Tis a broken image you have there


Fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2017)

splatoon


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 12, 2017)

True purpose of the nitnendo switch has been revealed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2017)

Lookadat. Kirby receiving 25th Anniversary accolades.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2017)

So Nintendo is officially discontinuing production of the NES Classic? Hmm...does anyone actually own one? 

Well, other than scalpers.

I'm starting to doubt that product ever existed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 13, 2017)

The Switch version of BotW outsold the Switch


----------



## Hentai (Apr 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The Switch version of BotW outsold the Switch


I quess lots of hardcore fans bought the regular and the limited editions


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The Switch version of BotW outsold the Switch


guess a case of game being available but not the console?


----------



## Mizura (Apr 16, 2017)

... I just realized I was lucky to get the Switch early.

I got it before most retailers started having the 'good idea' of selling only bundles with games like 1-2 Switch (bleh!), nor any of that 'you have to be an Amazon Prime member' nonsense.
Sure Switch sales were helped by Zelda: BotW. The Zelda franchise is nothing though. Even OOT only sold about 10M copies. Mario Kart though? Mario Kart Wii sold over 35M copies. Most of those people skipped getting a WiiU, so now you have potentially over 20M gamers eyeing Mario Kart 8 for the Switch (and even then, I've seen WiiU users say they're totally double-dipping). And to make best use of local multiplayer, that's potentially whole groups of friends wanting to get it at the same time.
Arms may not be an immediate system mover, but the new Mario game? And how about when Splatoon 2 releases? (there will be red in the streets of Japan, and it won't be paint) Who knows what'll even be revealed in E3 (Pokemon? oh gods)
Plus, Summer is coming, along with folks who'd think 'hey, wouldn't it be cool if I could bring a console with me during Summer vacation'?

I don't think the Switch price will come down anytime soon now, and I'm spared all future stress on having to try to get the console. Plus, I get to test out multiplayer online for free during the summer before it becomes a paid service. Sure, it doesn't have that many games on it yet, but hardcore gamers have other consoles, and as for casuals like me, it's not like I had more stuff to play before I got the device. With the rate I'm playing BotW, I'm good for another month or two. I'm also eyeing a bunch of indies, and Splatoon 2 does look fun. 

I also hope Arms will be fun, because my Asian mom came to visit, and as it goes with Asian moms, I somehow 'convinced' her that one of the reasons I got the console was because a 'punching' game will be released on it, aka exercise at home. *cough*

Mostly though, the Mario Kart crowd. The game's not even out yet and it's apparently already #3 top-selling game on Amazon U.S., Germany and Japan. F**k that. I don't even play the game, is it That good?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 16, 2017)

Its fucking amazing


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 17, 2017)

Mario Kart 8 is up there with Double Dash for the best Mario Kart game.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 17, 2017)

Huh. It's the #1 game on Amazon in multiple regions now (not Japan though, because Dragon Quest XI). It's funny how on most gaming forums, most people aren't paying attention to Mario Kart 8D, and are instead arguing whether Arms will be successful. When you consider that Mario Kart will be Nintendo's first viral game on the Switch (BotW is nice and all, but it's not a multiplayer you'd want to bring to LAN parties), sales of Arms won't matter when it comes out, as MK8D alone may keep the console sold out for a while.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 17, 2017)

Will get Mario Kart 8D when it comes out. Multiplayer is awesome as always and adding feather and ghost items, some new and old chars to the line-up as well as being on the Switch makes it an instant buyer in my eyes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 17, 2017)

Mizura said:


> Huh. It's the #1 game on Amazon in multiple regions now (not Japan though, because Dragon Quest XI). It's funny how on most gaming forums, most people aren't paying attention to Mario Kart 8D, and are instead arguing whether Arms will be successful. When you consider that Mario Kart will be Nintendo's first viral game on the Switch (BotW is nice and all, but it's not a multiplayer you'd want to bring to LAN parties), sales of Arms won't matter when it comes out, as MK8D alone may keep the console sold out for a while.


The reason it isn't getting a ton of attention is because it's an upgraded port of an existing game. I already own the game + the well priced DLC. Unless I really want to take it on the go, the battle mode being as it should be should isn't enough to re-sell it to be only two years later.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 20, 2017)

Well the early reviews are out now. Metacritic of 9.3 based on 32 critics, a whole 0.5 points higher than the original:


Grabbing popcorn for the bloodshed at the stores.

Nintendo's been getting some crazy scores so far this year, by the way. Mario Odyssey has good chances of getting over 9/10 as well. I wonder what Arms and Splatoon 2 will get?

Oh wait, 1-2 Switch was crap.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Mario Kart 8 is up there with Double Dash for the best Mario Kart game.



It's half-ass attempt at Battle Mode is what almost ruined the entire experience for me. My friends and I literally pop in Double Dash on the Gamecube when we really want chaotic battles.

That's why I'm glad that Deluxe fixes the one glaring weakness of MK8. Sure, I'm essentially double dipping since I already had game and DLC for the WiiU, but having a portable version of the game with no compromise on graphics and a real Battle Mode sold me.

Going to be tough to make time though since I'm in the middle of Persona 5...not to mention the third DLC pack for Xenoverse 2 also drops earlier in the week.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 22, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's half-ass attempt at Battle Mode is what almost ruined the entire experience for me. My friends and I literally pop in Double Dash on the Gamecube when we really want chaotic battles.
> 
> That's why I'm glad that Deluxe fixes the one glaring weakness of MK8. Sure, I'm essentially double dipping since I already had game and DLC for the WiiU, but having a portable version of the game with no compromise on graphics and a real Battle Mode sold me.
> 
> Going to be tough to make time though since I'm in the middle of Persona 5...not to mention the third DLC pack for Xenoverse 2 also drops earlier in the week.


It's the big glaring weakness of the game and I think online does count for something as far as making up for battle mode. I don't know why they did it.

Speaking of Xenoverse 2, isn't that supposed to come out for Switch as well. It got announced pretty early on and they showed some screenshots but there's been no news since.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's the big glaring weakness of the game and I think online does count for something as far as making up for battle mode. I don't know why they did it.



I can't say much about online since I don't utilize the feature. I've been online with MK7 and MKWii a grand total of 2 times combined. I'm not sure if I ever used online feature for MK8. It's always been a local affair for me since my SNES days. 



> Speaking of Xenoverse 2, isn't that supposed to come out for Switch as well. It got announced pretty early on and they showed some screenshots but there's been no news since.



Yeah, not to mention Fate Extella was announced for it as well. Not sure what's going on with either of those titles, but I haven't been paying much attention to them since I already have them for the PS4. 

Although, a portable xenoverse does sound appealing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 22, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> I can't say much about online since I don't utilize the feature. I've been online with MK7 and MKWii a grand total of 2 times combined. I'm not sure if I ever used online feature for MK8. It's always been a local affair for me since my SNES days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extella is a newly announced title so that's not really the same thing as what I meant.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 24, 2017)

Mario Kart 8D now #2 on Amazon Japan, behind Dragon Quest XI for PS4, but ahead of Dragon Quest XI for 3DS.

We're talking about a game selling on a system with less than a tenth of the user base of PS4 and 3DS right now.

My popcorn is ready.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 27, 2017)

MK8 is another System Seller, so good. Now i am really eager to see what Nintendo will show at E3.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Mizura (Apr 28, 2017)

And to think those figures are for March alone. Would be interesting to see April figures, especially with Mario Kart 8D. Nice to see they Did manage to ramp up production despite the short notice.

In other news, see this?
Congratulations, Arms has just been upgraded from 'I'll just get this game to pretend to my mom that I'm exercising...' to 'I AM SO GETTING THIS.'

In other news, that Puyo Puyo Tetris demo and videos of people playing it... As a kid, I thought that I was t3h shit at Tetris. Now I realize that I'm just shit at it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2017)

Mizura said:


> Mario Kart 8D now #2 on Amazon Japan, behind Dragon Quest XI for PS4, but ahead of Dragon Quest XI for 3DS.
> 
> We're talking about a game selling on a system with less than a tenth of the user base of PS4 and 3DS right now.
> 
> My popcorn is ready.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 29, 2017)

It's like Nintendo is using some hypnosis shit to tell me to buy their Switch, because of the Mario Kart.
Only problem is that I'm tight on a budget.


----------



## Mizura (May 1, 2017)

Aye, looking at anecdotes, the viral nature of MK8D is slowly starting to kick in. Zelda is just a single player, so is viral impact is nearly nill. I also just realized that MK8D may ironically bolster sales of Zelda: people pick up the console for MK8D, and just grab Zelda along with it because it's the only other big game out and also has high ratings? It seems to be what happened in the UK, where at MK8D's launch, Zelda actually got a boost from #10 to #4. Of course, it's hard to be sure without sales figures.

You know, silly me doesn't pay attention to Pokemon news, so I thought the 'Pokemon Stars' rumors floating around were some kind of Pokemon Stadium or some other side game. It was only today that I realized it's supposed to be an actual Pokemon game like Pokemon yellow was an upgrade to Red and Blue, and it's rumored to release for -this year-.

Just the thought of it releasing this year is making me feel faint, and I already have my Switch (and am not really into Pokemon). I mean, it'd probably be near the end of the year, and the Mario Odyssey + Holiday season combo is already enough to sell out.

If I were them I'd release the Pokemon game in January or February to avoid some bloodshed and keep momentum going during a slower season. They may want the hype though, in which case there will be a lot of frustrated gamers this holiday season.

Random news: Nintendo actually shipped some Switches in March by air to try to meet high demand:


Another indication that they weren't aiming for artificial shortages on purposes, just really really bad at predicting demand, lol.

Edit: okay, NOW articles everywhere are hyping MK8D, with it breaking records left and right. Seriously, why was the press so quiet about it Before the release? As I said, Mario Kart is a franchise that sold 35M+ on Wii, and it's exponentially more viral on the Switch than Zelda BotW or the WiiU version of MK8. :\


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 16, 2017)

Playing Mario Kart 8 with my GF, can't say I'm having that much fun. I'm having the same feeling as playing Call of Duty games :
If this wasn't on Switch, I could swear I'm playing Mario Kart on 3DS. Then again, I wasn't really a Nintendo player nor owned a SNES nor a 64, so the nostalgia factor is non existant to me.

The game I'm having the most fun right now is Puyo Vs Tetris. Best game on the switch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2 For Nintendo Switch Launches This Fall




			Good news for Nintendo Switch owners in Japan as the long-awaited Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2 will launch on Nintendo’s latest platform this fall. The news was revealed in the latest edition of Japanese publication V-Jump. Thankfully, Gematsu has also provided an overview of the Nintendo Switch version which has yet to receive a western release date. Here’s the details contained within:

New Systems
		
Click to expand...

*


> *
> 
> Ad-Hoc Co-Op Play – A first for the Dragon Ball Xenoverse series, using ad-hoc correspondence, you can play with up to six nearby players.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2017)

*Touhou Kobuto V: Burst Battle Coming to Nintendo Switch & New Release Date*



> NIS America has informed publications via a press release that Touhou Kobuto V: Burst Battle is headed to the Nintendo Switch in addition to the PS4 (physical and digital) and PS Vita (digital-only) on September 5, 2017 in North America and on September 8, 2017 in Europe.
> 
> Because Touhou Kobuto V: Burst Battle is heading to the Nintendo Switch, we are delaying the North American and Europe release date to September 5, 2017 and September 8, 2017, respectively.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2017)

So far it's not confirmed when the release is outside of Japan but they put out info of what's new in the Switch version:

*New Systems*


*Ad-Hoc Co-Op Play* – A first for the _Dragon Ball Xenoverse_ series, using ad-hoc correspondence, you can play with up to six nearby players.
*Ultimate Techniques with the Motion Sensor* – For example, by using the Joy-Cons with both hands, you can trigger a “Kamehameha.”
*Two-Player Joy-Con Battles* – Battle against a friend on the same Switch using the two Joy-Con controllers.
*Bonuses*


*Limited Time Bonus* – Experience the “Time Patrol” main story from the first _Dragon Ball Xenoverse_.
*For Early Buyers* – A code to unlock the characters from the main story early. By using this code, you will have access to more than 70 characters from the start.

I'm not sure if you can get the DLC for free or not yet, but apparently you can play the story mode from the first game. That seems like a big deal.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


I'm hard


Comments are disabled?!?! why nintendo D:


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 19, 2017)

Also Splatoon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The World (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Mizura (May 27, 2017)

Monster Hunter XX port for Switch releasing in August.

Nintendo, wtf are you doing with your stock issues? With Splatoon 2 in July and Monster Hunter XX in August, there aren't enough Switches out in the world right now for even just the Japanese market. D:

And look at that devious new form of marketing. Crossplays of Switch and 3DS versions? 
3DS MH player: Let's play another round of MH!
Switch owner: *takes out Switch version*
3DS MH player: ... what?
Switch owner: You're still playing the _inferior_ 3DS version? Hahaha! Hahaha! Hahaha!

If you own a Switch, don't bring it to Japan this Summer. D:

And there's still a possibility that Dragon Quest XI and Pokemon could be released on Switch this year. It feels like a bad run of Thumper (great game by the way, messes with your mind).

... I need to finish Zelda (I'm a lapsed gamer so I'm slow, I sort of didn't expect to get more than a handful games on the Switch when I got it D: ).


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 28, 2017)

MH XX you say? And I was just starting to get my wallet out of shape too.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 2, 2017)

20 bucks a year?
Well given my FFXIV subscription I suppose this can fly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2017)

This is so fucking stupid, it's scientifically fascinating.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 4, 2017)

Y u do dis


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 6, 2017)

My god, searching for a Nintendo Switch in an affordable price ($300) is impossible at this point. Granted, I did said that I don't want to get one ASAP, but we're already half-way through the year and I'm getting a bit skeptical about when will Nintendo restock on the console. 
$300 is a price that I'm fine with, but the secondary market's prices are absurd ($400+).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2017)

lol no Pokemon Stars on Switch, just a Pokken DX


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 8, 2017)

Mizura said:


> Monster Hunter XX port for Switch releasing in August.
> 
> Nintendo, wtf are you doing with your stock issues? With Splatoon 2 in July and Monster Hunter XX in August, there aren't enough Switches out in the world right now for even just the Japanese market. D:
> 
> ...



Why aren't they releasing this internationally from the start?

God this is so frustrating -.-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 8, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> My god, searching for a Nintendo Switch in an affordable price ($300) is impossible at this point. Granted, I did said that I don't want to get one ASAP, but we're already half-way through the year and I'm getting a bit skeptical about when will Nintendo restock on the console.
> $300 is a price that I'm fine with, but the secondary market's prices are absurd ($400+).


I'm sure retailers are re-stocking them soon.

Dell.com had them in stock today actually. But of course, sold out very quickly.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 9, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I'm sure retailers are re-stocking them soon.
> 
> Dell.com had them in stock today actually. But of course, sold out very quickly.



Hopefully during the holidays, there's enough Switches around to fulfill such shortages.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 13, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Why aren't they releasing this internationally from the start?
> 
> God this is so frustrating -.-


Well region locking isn't there anymore, but you'd have to play in japanese of course. This is honestly something I'm considering at this point depending on how far away the american release is

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2017)

Yep, looks like they are planning to release a main series Pokémon installment on Switch. What will that mean for the 3DS? Is it close to nearing it's end?



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> My god, searching for a Nintendo Switch in an affordable price ($300) is impossible at this point. Granted, I did said that I don't want to get one ASAP, but we're already half-way through the year and I'm getting a bit skeptical about when will Nintendo restock on the console.
> $300 is a price that I'm fine with, but the secondary market's prices are absurd ($400+).



Going by previous restocks, we get at least two per month, beginning and end. So keep an eye out in the last two or so weeks of this month.


----------



## Monna (Jun 13, 2017)

Guess I'm buying a Kirby machine now


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 14, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yep, looks like they are planning to release a main series Pokémon installment on Switch. What will that mean for the 3DS? Is it close to nearing it's end?


Yes definitely. All the 3DS games we know about are coming out this year, and that's probably it.

The Switch is a success so no reason to keep supporting an older handheld that could cannibalize it. We already know the 3DS successor is likely a smaller Switch with no TV option.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 14, 2017)

So Mario became Captain Ginyu now?!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2017)

Target.com has a Switch bundle up for $500

Tala Ashe (_American Odyssey_) joining the cast

Nintendo Switch with Gray Joy-Con Starter Bundle contains:

•Nintendo Switch with Gray Joy-Con
•Nintendo Switch Pro Controller
•Nintendo Switch Mario Kart 8 Game Traveler Deluxe Travel Case
•Mario Kart 8 Deluxe
•The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 14, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Switch is a success so no reason to keep supporting an older handheld that could cannibalize it. *We already know the 3DS successor is likely a smaller Switch with no TV option.*



I'm not even sure if you're joking because knowing Nintendo, this is really possible.  You might have just scared me off getting a Switch right now.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Target.com has a Switch bundle up for $500
> 
> held a referendum in Hungary last October
> 
> ...



This sounds like a really good deal.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2017)

It sounds about right in price. 300 + 60 + 60 + 70 = 190 and then there's whatever that traveling case costs.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It sounds about right in price. 300 + 60 + 60 + 70 = *490 *and then there's whatever that traveling case costs.



Traveling cases, specifically the Mario ones, costs around $20-$25 at most, so you'd be saving between $10-$15 if you decided to buy individually.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Traveling cases, specifically the Mario ones, costs around $20-$25 at most, so you'd be saving between $10-$15 if you decided to buy individually.


Not too bad. I figured it was more than $10 at least. Are these the ones that come with a spot for the dock too?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2017)

Naw, it just holds the Switch and comes with come card cases.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Not too bad. I figured it was more than $10 at least. Are these the ones that come with a spot for the dock too?



Unfortunately, no. It's the one that holds the Switch screen & Joysticks and has a small case to store games, not the case where it can hold everything the Switch has.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 14, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> I'm not even sure if you're joking because knowing Nintendo, this is really possible.  You might have just scared me off getting a Switch right now.


directly at its opponent in a straight line and even straight up made eye contact with Jman at one point.

It's just investor speculation but it makes perfect sense to me. Nintendo does revisions for all it's handhelds, the Switch will be no different, it would be similar to the 2DS. And by focusing all their development on one system it'll avoid those big nasty holes in the release calendar.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 15, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Snowpiercer
> 
> It's just investor speculation but it makes perfect sense to me. Nintendo does revisions for all it's handhelds, the Switch will be no different, it would be similar to the 2DS. And by focusing all their development on one system it'll avoid those big nasty holes in the release calendar.


I would be so pissed if it happens.  That's exactly what I thought the "NX" should have been in the first place.  The handheld console would be backward compatible with 3DS (without the 3D, of course) and DS titles, while the dock would be compatible with Wii/Wii U titles.  And while docked, the "NX" would be more powerful.  Tack on another $100 for all of this.  I would have put down money for that.  But we got the Switch.  And I was okay with that.  But if we get backward compatibility after the fact... 

And I was contemplating getting the 2DS too.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 15, 2017)

A Switch Mini couldn't have backwards compatibility for 3DS though because it only has one screen. Same reason the Switch doesn't play Wii U games. It would just be a smaller, cheaper Switch with some features taken out, aimed at kids like the 2DS was. They can't just keep putting out hardware that replicates past generations, they have to move forward at some point.

I never thought backwards compatibility was a big deal, I mean, just don't throw out your 3DS and Wii U? Pokemon Bank on the Switch would take care of bringing over Pokemon from 3DS games to Switch games for example.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2017)

Would be cool if they announce a Switch with better specs down the line. Either give the actual console a boost or make the dock as an external GPU to boost performance when docked.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Would be cool if they announce a Switch with better specs down the line. Either give the actual console a boost or make the dock as an external GPU to boost performance when docked.





w/ real 1080p this time?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> w/ real 1080p this time?


naw, just jump to 4k


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2017)

dual screen ain't all that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nintendo and its Switch console are sued by a small video game company.

- Paradox is able to move while time and space don't exist after Vilgax erased the timeline from existence, shown 

They claim that the nintendo is a blatant copy of their machine, Wikipad 7 Inches, and asks for a large compensation.
If Wikipad wins this, the Switch is dead and bodied. Nintendo will lose billions of dollars.


- Paradox is able to move while time and space don't exist after Vilgax erased the timeline from existence, shown 

This is Playstation Move level of bullshit.

@Jake CENA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2017)

Nintendo gets sued all the time for smaller companies who wished they were half as successful as them.

This is just same shit, different smell.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2017)

Yikes, I'm torn.

On the one hand it is eerily similar, and while the idea of "portable thing you can hook up to another, less portable thing" isn't exactly original, i know if I were to make and patent a slide dock gaming device and then some other more popular company swooped in and made WAY more guaranteed money with the slide dock gaming device, I'd be pissed.

On the other hand, looking at that thing, it is in _no way interesting at all_. Fails to serve any type of purpose when it comes to movies and music, and as for games... eh, I got my feelings about table/cellphone games, but the ones that are even halfway worth a damn are the ones that manage to use the touch screen optimally. You shouldn't need a controller for it. A patent of such an idea belonging to that thing is essentially pissing away its potential, imo.

It'd be like if there existed a device that, when used correctly, could actually painlessly _cure_ diabetes, and all the device needs is someone to optimize the tech to do just that... but in order to do that, they'd have to go through the patent holders, who created and are using the device to make dildos. Like... yeah, the dildo people probably deserve their money, but you can't help but be a little annoyed that they were the ones that thought of it first.


----------



## sworder (Aug 12, 2017)

you can't be serious

one is an android tablet, the other is a dedicated portable gaming machine. they are literally nothing alike except for the detachable controllers idea, which is not exclusive to anyone. Bluetooth controllers have existed for a while now

if you think they have a case for something as dumb as detachable controllers, competition literally wouldn't exist and we would only have one video game console, one smart phone, one of everything


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 13, 2017)

At one point, the CEO of Gamevice apparently praised the Switch??

Uh oh...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2017)

sworder said:


> you can't be serious
> 
> one is an android tablet, the other is a dedicated portable gaming machine. they are literally nothing alike except for the detachable controllers idea which is not exclusive to anyone. Bluetooth controllers have existed for a while now
> 
> if you think they have a case for something as dumb as detachable controllers, competition literally wouldn't exist and we would only have one video game console, one smart phone, one of everything



...k



Tayimus said:


> At one point, the CEO of Gamevice apparently praised the Switch??
> 
> Uh oh...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sworder (Aug 13, 2017)

i just read over the patent, this is the dumbest thing i've ever seen 

their patent specifically mentions a bridge between the controllers, as clearly both of the controller designs they have are connected in some way by a bridge and they are just one item. you cannot separate them from each other

and they are claiming that the back of the switch's surface, something completely independent of the controllers, is this so called bridge



fuck outta here


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2017)

You'd _need_ a bridge to justify that far of a reach

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2017)

being a lawyer at nintendo seems like easy work


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> being a lawyer at nintendo seems like easy work



Put some salt on a few patent sues and sprinkle a bit of Cease and Desist here and there.

Easy money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm still mad at Metroid's hard mode amiibo DLC btw. This thread is easier for bitching tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2017)

they really need to port Samus Returns and Bayonetta 2 to Switch


I wont shut up till they do so

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 16, 2017)

Weiss said:


> they really need to port Samus Returns and Bayonetta *1&*2 to Switch
> 
> 
> I wont shut up till they do so



I would love if Halo 1,2,3, Reach and ODST were ported but that's a dream that will never come true.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2017)

Ningendo Snitch has shitty specs that SE gave them this:


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Ningendo Snitch has shitty specs that SE gave them this:
> 
> Favorites I


That's kinda fucked up, actually.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> That's kinda fucked up, actually.



its so hilarious rofl. its like they're trying to be generous but insults you at the same time lmao


----------



## sworder (Aug 24, 2017)

FFXV is literally a mobile game with pretty graphics so nothing will be lost in the transition

Probs woulda picked dis up if I didn't waste my money on the HD version


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2017)

the salt is real


----------



## sworder (Aug 25, 2017)

gotta pretend ppl are salty when they simply dont give a darn

lol thor, dumb as always


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2017)

what is your problem? i'm not even talking to you rofl


----------



## Monna (Aug 25, 2017)

@Jake CENA is the voice of reason around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2017)

Jane said:


> @Jake CENA is the voice of reason around here.



you damn right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> the salt is real





sworder said:


> gotta pretend ppl are salty when they simply dont give a darn
> 
> lol thor, dumb as always





Jake CENA said:


> what is your problem? i'm not even talking to you rofl



y'all need to chill. Thor stop baiting. If you don't like something you don't need to call out peeps that like that said something. I agree your post is vague but in context it really looked like you were replying to sworder given the nature of your behavior in the arcade. You don't want us all raiding the Exvius thread spamming how shit the game/company is do you?


----------



## Monna (Aug 26, 2017)

Nah, @Jake CENA is fine.

He can keep posting how he wants.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2017)

Shitposters gotta stick together, i guess.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> y'all need to chill. Thor stop baiting. If you don't like something you don't need to call out peeps that like that said something. I agree your post is vague but in context it really looked like you were replying to sworder given the nature of your behavior in the arcade. You don't want us all raiding the Exvius thread spamming how shit the game/company is do you?



You guys are welcomed to do so but that won't change anything 

I wasn't talking to sworder btw, and he was the one who lashed out looking so defensive


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> You guys are welcomed to do so but that won't change anything



I doubt anyone cares enough about that game to spend literal time dumping on it for the sake of trolling you. I was just using it as an example of you behavior in other threads. Legit criticism is welcomed but keep the passive piss taking to a minimum.



Jake CENA said:


> I wasn't talking to sworder btw, and he was the one who lashed out looking so defensive



So you weren't talking about Switch owners being salty because they're not getting FFXV?


----------



## sworder (Aug 26, 2017)

>defensive

i bought FFXV literally day 1 and never finished that piece of shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I doubt anyone cares enough about that game to spend literal time dumping on it for the sake of trolling you. I was just using it as an example of you behavior in other threads. Legit criticism is welcomed but keep the passive piss taking to a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> So you weren't talking about Switch owners being salty because they're not getting FFXV?



Sounds like you do since you were about to and I'm not stopping you. Its fun to have discussion. 

I wasn't not specifically, no. I was talking about Snitch having shit hardware that they'll be getting a super downgraded version of XV lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

sworder said:


> >defensive
> 
> i bought FFXV literally day 1 and never finished that piece of shit



 see this defensive behavior Khris? sounds like a Sonic fan 

i hardly doubt it, since you prefer muh casual games lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sworder (Aug 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> see this defensive behavior Khris? sounds like a Sonic fan
> 
> i hardly doubt it, since you prefer muh casual games lol


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

thor, who goes around literally shitting on everything, is a FFXV fanboy. a garbage casual shitty game that plays itself with one button about a bunch of bishie men

you have lost the privilege to ever hate on anything with this pleb ass taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

That self-defense mechanism playing strong after getting triggered.


----------



## sworder (Aug 26, 2017)

you'd think Thor was a gaming connoisseur that only played professional Doom, Starcraft 2, or any other game that requires insane amounts of skill from the way he talks

but he plays bishies on roadtrip XV: button mash edition 

I'll stop now, thanks for the laugh


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

sworder just can't let this go. why are you so mad? it wasn't my intention to hurt your precious feelings. actually, i want you to be happy since the Snitch is getting a new game 

i played professional counterstrike so that counts and some dota 1 on the sides but i never understood the hype of pressing a single button to jump over mushrooms and rescue a retarded princess lol


----------



## sworder (Aug 26, 2017)

The only gaming I do is overwatch and that's it, on PC not console

I got the switch literally cuz I can afford it, cuz I haven't played a mario kart or ssb since the N64 when I was a young and figured why not. Not cuz I care for nintendo as a company

You shitting on them means nothing to me, but imo FFXV is literally worse than any Mario game and you seem to play that so I figured I'd troll. Sue me


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

See the difference when you're calmed down and when you're not? 

I can't even afford to play XV since I sold my PS4 already lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

but shit, Ningendo still agreed to get fucked by SE. chibi noctis rofl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Aug 26, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> keep the passive piss taking to a minimum.


I vote we bring it to maximum. 

Like let's just get wild with it. 

Nardo would come back to an arcade in flames


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Sounds like you do since you were about to



I thought I was pretty clear. guess not. 



Jane said:


> I vote we bring it to maximum.
> 
> Like let's just get wild with it.
> 
> Nardo would come back to an arcade in flames



He's constantly lurking you know.


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He's constantly lurking you know.


If Nardo is constantly lurking then why doesn't he just show his face and post right now, huh?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2017)

Nardo is busy playing casual games on Snitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

Jane said:


> If Nardo is constantly lurking then why doesn't he just show his face and post right now, huh?



Fuck do I know. I ain't his side piece or some shit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck do I know. I ain't his side piece or some shit.


For real? 

I thought you were his side bride he was trying to hide. 


Jake CENA said:


> Nardo is busy playing casual games on Snitch


Probably playing Splapoop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 29, 2017)

So, what exactly are the betting odds for whether or not Sony comes out with a system similar to the Switch?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> So, what exactly are the betting odds for whether or not Sony comes out with a system similar to the Switch?



Never.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Never.


Bookmarked and screenshotted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Aug 30, 2017)

That Mario Rabbids game looks cancerous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2017)

Jane said:


> That Mario Rabbids game looks cancerous.


how so????????????????????


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2017)

Jane said:


> That Mario Rabbids game looks cancerous.



why do people play these kind of games? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2017)

NO MORE HEROES WHOA


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 30, 2017)

Am I the only one who's getting dead air for more than half of the video?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> Am I the only one who's getting dead air for more than half of the video?


I posted the livestream.

here's the real one without the beginning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 30, 2017)

Luigi must've joined the Ginyu Force.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2017)

This sorta makes me want to get the game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2017)

Amiibo is a mistake.

After Samus, Charizard, Baby Metroid, and the two Bayos I'll stop buying them for good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frieza (Sep 2, 2017)

The last amiibo i need to stop buying is that new Samus 

I do buy a lot of third party games, and I really wanted to buy fifa. But the shitty job EA did is unacceptable. I will buy other sports games. NBA and WWE 2k will get my money. Hell- even Skyrim, Rayman Legends, Sonic Forces, Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2, Rocket League and indie developers will get my money. Fuck EA this year, they better come correct or not at all.


----------



## Monna (Sep 2, 2017)

The shit that upsets me about the Samus/Metroid amiibo is that not only will I need to buy the amiibo itself, but also the 3DS amiibo scanner attachment. Shit is just irritating.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 2, 2017)

Jane said:


> That Mario Rabbids game looks cancerous.



Put the rabbits with Mario. Forgets about Rayman


----------



## Monna (Sep 2, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Put the rabbits with Mario. Forgets about Rayman


Unforgivable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2017)

gotta save him for the sequel. DUH!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2017)

I just love how the game actually being really good is visibly causing so much internal strife in people.

We really are living in the most bizarre times atm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2017)

The Final Fantasy XV Pocket Edition is pure cancer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2017)

WHY? Why use splitscreen? Nardo games don't use it and they play just fine. This fucks up the framerate *AND* looks like dogshit.

SMH. Was looking forward to this version as well.

*EDIT: NEVER MIND 
*
Apparently you can choose either mode.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2017)

I swear if one more fool rates that post funny..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2017)

45m direct tomorrow or something. Guess they'll announce all them PG ports.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2017)

no Bayo 2 on Switch announced (yet)

fu Nintendo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2017)

Literally Nintendoomed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2017)

thats nice but why would i play Doom with a gamepad on a tiny 60hz screen rather then with a mouse on my 165hz PC monitor


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2017)

So you can attract small children then show them hell on a 60hz screen


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2017)

Octopath Traveler looks SICK


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2017)

Octopath is making me consider buying it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2017)

There's a demo on the eshop for it right now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There's a demo on the eshop for it right now.


Switch only


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 13, 2017)

Kirby!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't understand the Link and Mario pics.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2017)

Only Mario can slut it out in a beach with a hat and make it work.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 14, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Only Mario can slut it out in a beach with a hat and make it work.


Ohh it's male fanservice.  Well, I can understand Link, but Mario...?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> I don't understand the Link and Mario pics.







Tayimus said:


> Ohh it's male fanservice.  Well, I can understand Link, but Mario...?



Creepy uncle bod doe


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 14, 2017)

nice waifu art in this Octopath game

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh shittt fugger


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 14, 2017)

Weiss said:


> nice waifu art in this Octopath game



Oh sh-
**Boner Explosion**


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice allure guys

I still need to buy a switch

is the Xenoblade 2 bunduru still available or nah


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 17, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Nice allure guys
> 
> I still need to buy a switch
> 
> is the Xenoblade 2 bunduru still available or nah


I don't think there is one, just a special edition for the game. Odyssey has a bundle though I think.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2017)

yah the special edition and the pro controlly is it still available?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> yah the special edition and the pro controlly is it still available?


I dunno, it might be depending on where you look.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 18, 2017)

Primrose is so so so good.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 18, 2017)

Octopath traveler
Super Mario Odessey
Lost Sphere

Some great games coming up for the switch. Not sure on Fire Emblem Warriors however.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2017)

Is the octopath thingy exclusive?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is the octopath thingy exclusive?


Yes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2017)

**Assassins killed my father*

*So now I suck dicks for revenge**

Primrose is the go getter protagonist that more video games need.

I'm not a huge jrpg fan but I always prefer RPG that focus on a group of main protagonists with different personalities and abilities that allows different ways of tackling a problem that don't seem shallow ince every character need to be legitimate- Something like Bloodlines.

Plus I like everything that's proper retro instead of insipid indie shit so Octopath (8 PATHS, GET IT) seems neat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 19, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Assassins killed my father*
> 
> *So now I suck dicks for revenge**
> 
> ...



Yeah, didn't need much exposition to gret what Primrose had reduced herself to for revenge. Need to play more of the demo but both this game and Lost Sphere seem like solid choices for the Switch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2017)

These Nocturne vibes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> These Nocturne vibes.


That's literally the same screenshot we got 6 months ago.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 23, 2017)

I wasn't expecting Doom to come to the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

I heard the Snitch is already dead with no new playable games available at all except retarded junk remasters


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

iOS/Android has more games in their library than Snitch


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm playing the Switch this very second o3o

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> iOS/Android has more games in their library than Snitch



of which 99.9% are junk.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> of which 99.9% are junk.



They still earned more $$$ than all of Snitch’s games sales combined


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> They still earned more $$$ than all of Snitch’s games sales combined



And that matters to me as a consumer because.....


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 18, 2017)

sworder said:


> The only gaming I do is overwatch and that's it, on PC not console
> 
> I got the switch literally cuz I can afford it, cuz I haven't played a mario kart or ssb since the N64 when I was a young and figured why not. Not cuz I care for nintendo as a company
> 
> You shitting on them means nothing to me, but imo FFXV is literally worse than any Mario game and you seem to play that so I figured I'd troll. Sue me


Thoughts on the switch? I’m thinking of getting it bc I miss having a portable console but I’ve heard mixed reviews, mainly that it has hardware issues


----------



## sworder (Oct 18, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Thoughts on the switch? I’m thinking of getting it bc I miss having a portable console but I’ve heard mixed reviews, mainly that it has hardware issues


I don't have any hardware issues on mine, works perfectly so far. I've heard of people having problems with the connectivity of one of the joycons but Nintendo will fix it if you mail it in. I doubt it's a widespread issue but don't quote me on it 

I don't play it much at home but I travel a decent amount and always take it with me, definitely the best part. No regrets

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 19, 2017)

There was an update that adds a video capture feature that captures up to 30 seconds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There was an update that adds a video capture feature that captures up to 30 seconds.



That's neat, but with the very limited storage I wonder how practical it'll be. The video share on the PS4 eats storage like crazy, I think it'll be worse on the switch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's neat, but with the very limited storage I wonder how practical it'll be. The video share on the PS4 eats storage like crazy, I think it'll be worse on the switch.


 That's probably why the time length is so short, but I'd have left it to the player's discretion personally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frieza (Oct 20, 2017)

Officially one week until Super Mario Odyssey

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2017)

I WANNA BE A PSYCHO HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 1, 2017)

Well I caved and bought it and I’m really liking it overall so far, some quick thoughts:

- so glad I got the neon red and blue bc they’re gorgeous
- the controllers are tiny and people were having issues with that but they fit in my tiny hands perfectly 
- I can’t for the life of me open the kickstand, I don’t have nails and I tried a flat object but it won’t open
- the software overall idk seems outdated, I think I’ll enjoy it more once it gets more internet capabilities
- ITS HUGE like seriously the screen is really big which I love
- I’m just going to say rn that I’m most likely going to fall in love with the Zelda game bc I played a little of it rn and it’s amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Nov 1, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Well I caved and bought it and I’m really liking it overall so far, some quick thoughts:
> 
> - so glad I got the neon red and blue bc they’re gorgeous
> - the controllers are tiny and people were having issues with that but they fit in my tiny hands perfectly
> ...


opening the kickstand shouldn't be hard at all so that's strange, I don't need nails to open mine. it just pops right out if you pull it from the bottom so make sure it's not broken or something

that's where you put the SD card too


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 1, 2017)

sworder said:


> opening the kickstand shouldn't be hard at all so that's strange, I don't need nails to open mine. it just pops right out if you pull it from the bottom so make sure it's not broken or something
> 
> that's where you put the SD card too


It was the lack of nails  I have knubs bc I bite mine but anyway I wanted to make sure t wasn’t broken so I asked my sister to open it and she opened it just fine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Xel (Nov 8, 2017)

There shouldn't be any regional restrictions on amiibos, right? As in, if you buy it in one country it would work in any other.

...I know it's a stupid question but nothing would surprise me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2017)

SynthPop said:


> There shouldn't be any regional restrictions on amiibos, right? As in, if you buy it in one country it would work in any other.
> 
> ...I know it's a stupid question but nothing would surprise me.



Should be fine.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2017)

> _NINTENDO:_
> 
> There has been pressure towards Game Freak to get Pokemon's 8th Generation out in hopes of a release next year. If you recall Pokemon Stars, that is (or was) real, but all it was was a Sun and Moon port to the Switch, used as an engine test tech demo thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2017)

Wait. Did I read that right? Bamco doing Prime 4? 

Inb4 Dead Space Souls. 

Also fuck Sun and Moon for the Switch. They're milking this gen harder than they did the first one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2017)

Bamco helped develop Smash, weirder things happened. It might be the same deal here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2017)

Well Bamco did say they're announcing 3 exclusive Switch games in 2018. So this particular rumor might actually be true.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Those are rumors at best so far. There was other stuff listed too like a DB Fighterz port apparently.

Wasn't there a statement about Metroid being made in house by a new team?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2017)

There was. Nothing concrete about it, if it was external or internal, only that it was lead by the Prime Producer.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Lewd 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2017)

Sauce on artist?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

NERDS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2017)

Here we go. 

Gimme Smash or Bayo3/W102 and SMTV + Pokemon info. Leggo 

also lel EA


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Here we go.
> 
> Gimme Smash or Bayo3/W102 and SMTV + Pokemon info. Leggo
> 
> also lel EA




I Wanna see if those weird rumors about the new console Fire Emblem are true. Hell even if they aren't I'd just like any news. Between Echoes, Fates and replaying bits if Awakening, I've been on a bit of a kick.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I Wanna see if those weird rumors about the new console Fire Emblem are true. Hell even if they aren't I'd just like any news. Between Echoes, Fates and replaying bits if Awakening, I've been on a bit of a kick.


Weird rumors? They confirmed a Switch Fire Emblem during the last Direct due in 2018 as of now.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Weird rumors? They confirmed a Switch Fire Emblem during the last Direct due in 2018 as of now.




I'm not referring to the game's existence, mah bad. I'm referring to the rumbling going on among the fandom regarding the overall theming and mechanics of the game. I have an acquaintance that's SSUUUUPER into the series and he pointed me in the direction of some alleged leaks.

They most likely aren't true, but they sound neat, and either way I'm excited about a new non-handheld FE in general so it's fun to speculate. I'll see of I can find and post it here when I get home.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I'm not referring to the game's existence, mah bad. I'm referring to the rumbling going on among the fandom regarding the overall theming and mechanics of the game. I have an acquaintance that's SSUUUUPER into the series and he pointed me in the direction of some alleged leaks.
> 
> They most likely aren't true, but they sound neat, and either way I'm excited about a new non-handheld FE in general so it's fun to speculate. I'll see of I can find and post it here when I get home.


Care to share the rumors?


----------



## Frieza (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh the unknown unknowns; waiting for the unknowns to be known.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2017)

Like I said, when i get hone. But in general it's said to be sort've medieval horror themed. More focus on monsters, like wearwolves, succubi and the like. Some of the unit types are gonna consist of these with different monsters having different abilities. Also marriage and waifus and stuff are back. Which isnt too farfetched, really. There's also more miscellaneous stuff, like who's doing the writing and music.

Like I said though, take it with a grain of salt. The fact that it hasnt gained much traction anywhere besides the FE fandom is clue enough of such. But still it sounds dope, so I hope at least some of it has weight.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2017)

Here we are. Anyway, posting the link is probably pointless since it was legit disproven since last I read it, but here's what my acquaintance linked me to if you're curious.


Honestly, it does make me kinda hope we get something at least a little different thematically in the new game. Probably not full on Castlevania, but something to shake up the armored-dudes-on-horseback-with-swords formula.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2017)

A darker FE sounds nice but wouldn't mesh with the waifu/breeding mechanic. I personally wouldn't mind it though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2017)

Honestly it doesn't sound very FE, but we'll see.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2017)

does Switch in TV mode currently allow you to dl and install all games on an external USB HDD ? so you dont have to buy an SDHC card at all ? 

if not - is that ever planned to be supported ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2017)

I guess I'm gonna finally buy this but everything that involves storage space sounds like total garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sworder (Dec 10, 2017)

bayo my love I have been waiting for you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2017)

This console is some bizarro shit. I was pretty much the only Nintendo game of my group and now I'm the only one without a fucking thing. 

I have more than enough money to get one but I think I'll hold it off since I already built a backlog game plan. Maybe when Bayonetta 2 or W101 hits.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2018)

Reddit user DasVergeben has made a reputation for himself as a frequent leaker of video game industry news. While DasVergeben has been incorrect with his leaks far more than he has been right, the fact that he accurately predicted the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles DLC for _Injustice 2_ does lend him some more credibility than other supposed leakers. DasVergeben’s latest claims have to deal with the Nintendo Direct that’s rumored for January 11, which will apparently see the announcement of *Grand Theft Auto 5* for the Nintendo Switch.

DasVergeben has a number of claims about the January Nintendo Direct (which has yet to be announced itself), but one of the most believable is that _Grand Theft Auto 5_ is coming to Nintendo’s latest console. After all, Rockstar Games has already shown support for the Switch with the release of _L.A. Noire_, and the Switch should have the power to run _GTA 5_ without too much difficulty.

Besides the announcement of a _Grand Theft Auto 5_ port, DasVergeben has also suggested that the Switch will receive a remastered port of _Red Dead Redemption_. While Switch fans may be disappointed that _Red Dead Redemption 2_ doesn’t appear to be in the works for the handheld/home console hybrid, a port of the critically-acclaimed first game may be a suitable stand-in.

Besides these Rockstar Games-related announcements, DasVergeben also leaked a number of other announcements that are supposedly in store for the Nintendo Direct later this month. He reiterated that , and that the game will be shown at the Nintendo Direct. He also said that a new _Animal Crossing_ game will be announced, and fans will also get some sort of news about the new _Pokemon_ game for Switch.

According to DasVergeben, Nintendo Switch will also be getting ports of _Dark Souls_, _Dragon Ball FighterZ_, the home invasion horror game _Hello Neighbor_, _Hearthstone_, and more. Usually the sheer number of games DasVergeben claims to be in the works for Nintendo Switch would be enough to discredit him, but  for unannounced Switch games, so it’s a little easier to believe him.

Even so, DasVergeben has a shaky track record. It’s true that he has accurately leaked some information in the past, but most of his leaks have been proven to be inaccurate. If Nintendo does host a Nintendo Direct on January 11 as rumored and DasVergeben’s claims about _Grand Theft Auto 5_ and these other titles prove to be true, then he will have a lot more credibility as a leaker.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2018)

Nintendo Direct Port.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2018)

Is he/she the second leaker to confirm this? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo Direct Port.



I mean in the first PS4 year, people used to call it the PortStation 4. But I feel ya, rather these companies pull some major ballsy move and work on a 3rd party exclusive(do we even get those outside of funding from the console companies themselves?). Especially if the Switch can't run the current PS4/Xbone games as good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2018)

i heard there's going to be another downgrade/upgrade like Ningendo Snitch Lite and XL


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2018)

Your average news about Bamco developing a Metroid game would raise redflags but they didn't work on Smash WiiU and that game was great so, I guess? We all thought Team Ninja working on Other M would be great until Sakamoto fucked everything up.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 10, 2018)

Been wondering, do people with Switches find pre-owned games more expensive than PS4? 'cos I'm not gonna lie I'm a cheapskate with games. I really want to check out BOTW, Mario Kart and Oddyssey. But I'm not sure if I'll be able to be able to get pre-owned Switch games for under £20 a few months after they come out like I can with PS4. So I'm debating whether to get the console in the January Sales.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

11th is here btw.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2018)

I can just see EA talking to Nintendo. DON'T BROADCAST THE DIRECT, WE CAN'T LOSE FUCKING FACE.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 11, 2018)

lmao, a literal waifu fighting game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2018)

why a _mini_ ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

what's the point of Direct?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 11, 2018)

Weiss said:


> why a _mini_ ?


It's to temper people's expectations; but judging by the comments, people still don't get it. Not gonna lie, there were some cool ports announced.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2018)

Who cares about Dark Souls at this point. Everybody played that shit to bits and all the other sequels that are extremely similar.

The World Ends With You, though? That's fucking cool.

Edit: Wait, what? SNK announced a Switch fighting game that only has chicks? Gal Fighters sequel? NOICE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who cares about Dark Souls at this point. Everybody played that shit to bits and all the other sequels that are extremely similar.
> 
> The World Ends With You, though? That's fucking cool.
> 
> Edit: Wait, what? SNK announced a Switch fighting game that only has chicks? Gal Fighters sequel? NOICE.




Missed fucking opportunity to not call it Gal FighterZ. Come on SNK. 

Any-fucking-who. Where do I fedex my cash to SNK? Gimme a collector's edition. I am weab-trash. I deserve it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2018)

The new Kirby looks fucking tight. Early contender for my GOTY.

Aeigeslash looks fucking tight.

SMO dlc looks fun.

The Pokemon Stadium cover finally a fucking reality. I crei evri tiem. 

Mario Tennis with story and actually fun courts and emphasis on fun again? fucking yes.

Tropical Freeze and Hyrule Warrior ports? not bad since I didn't pick those up for the WiiU.

Jesus.

This was a good direct.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 11, 2018)

All these Wii U ports.

But not the one that we need the most:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2018)

a literal waifu fighter ? 


btw TWEWY loses some of its potential without DS' unique controls/double screen/mic/stilus etc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2018)

The SNK waifu fighter sounds like trash gameplay-wise. One button? This better just be auto mode or simple mode. But either way. Who gives a fuck. Shexy and Kyootou desu. Bought twice. One copy for playing and the other I'll cuddle with when going to sleep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2018)

In the middle of all these ports I don't really care, it'd be awfully nice if they ported W101 already.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The SNK waifu fighter sounds like trash gameplay-wise. One button? This better just be auto mode or simple mode. But either way. Who gives a fuck. Shexy and Kyootou desu. Bought twice. One copy for playing and the other I'll cuddle with when going to sleep.



We definitely need a weeaboo reaction for posts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 11, 2018)

Aduro said:


> Been wondering, do people with Switches find pre-owned games more expensive than PS4? 'cos I'm not gonna lie I'm a cheapskate with games. I really want to check out BOTW, Mario Kart and Oddyssey. But I'm not sure if I'll be able to be able to get pre-owned Switch games for under £20 a few months after they come out like I can with PS4. So I'm debating whether to get the console in the January Sales.


Nintendo games rarely go down that low in price EVEN if it's used.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The SNK waifu fighter sounds like trash gameplay-wise. One button? This better just be auto mode or simple mode. But either way. Who gives a fuck. Shexy and Kyootou desu. Bought twice. One copy for playing and the other I'll cuddle with when going to sleep.



The collector's edition has a workout towel and a wrist sweatband.

We both know you're not gonna break any sweats from hitting the gym, Khris.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The SNK waifu fighter sounds like trash gameplay-wise. One button? This better just be auto mode or simple mode. But either way. Who gives a fuck. Shexy and Kyootou desu. Bought twice. One copy for playing and the other I'll cuddle with when going to sleep.



Who the fuck is Kyootou ?

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Breadman (Jan 11, 2018)

I've actually never played through the souls series, only seen people play through it, so I'm actually fine with this. 

Aegislash looks absolutely amazing. I can fight as a chandelier, AND a giant sword? Sign me up!


----------



## Ashi (Jan 15, 2018)

More news about star allies. Co-op Platformers OP

@Cubey @Pandamonium

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 15, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> All these Wii U ports.
> 
> But not the one that we need the most:


I fuckin want this so fuckin bad on Switch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm now the only one in my group of friends without a Switch. The last guy that bough one hasn't played games since the PS2.

The fuck is this console doing to people?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 16, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm now the only one in my group of friends without a Switch. The last guy that bough one hasn't played games since the PS2.
> 
> The fuck is this console doing to people?



Just wait till 8th gen of pokemon trailer 1st hits, you'll be the only bro in the whole state/province without one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2018)

waiting for New Switch XL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm now the only one in my group of friends without a Switch. The last guy that bough one hasn't played games since the PS2.
> 
> The fuck is this console doing to people?



My co-worker said he's buying one today as well.

Who woulda thunk the least gimmicky system Nintendo released since the cube would be fire.

Prolly cuz they nailed the gimmick with this one. Won't be surprised if bone and Sony dip into the hybrid market too. 

Razor phone is already trying it too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2018)

Weiss said:


> waiting for New Switch XL



This is actually something that's making me think twice about buying one now but Nintendo never really pulled that shit and they keep saying they don't care about huge resolutions. I'm buying it anyway for Bayonetta but Zelda and MArio will be huge time sinks so I want to play all the shit lined up before Nintendo consumes my life.

Any of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) think Nintendo will pull a Pro/SkrillOneX?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2018)

well they never did it with home consoels, but they always did it with handhelds .. and this is a hybrid

so .. 50/50 ? 


this is something thats nagging me too, if a "Switch Pro/XL" comes out in ~1-1.5 years, not long after I pull the trigger on my Switch .... not cool


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2018)

I would appreciate a lot knowing for sure


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2018)

I know I'd lose my shit if I bought a outdated version if they announced a juiced up version this year. I half expect a price drop this year but I have no idea if getting one now is the smart purchase.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

remember when i told you guys that ningendo gonna milk Mario like there's no tomorrow and release shit like

Mario golf
mario beach volleyball
mario basketball jams
mario karaoke
doctor mario hd
mario builders

and now they just announced MARIO TENNIS



what's next?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I AM ALWAYS RIGHT™


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2018)

I think a bigger Switch defeats the purpose of portability. The system itself is already huge for a handheld. Anything bigger and it becomes an inconvenience for the sake of a bigger screen. I think a pro version is more likely but they're not gonna fuck over their consumers so soon with a better performing device so soon. Like it took years before the the new 3DS popped up. I already have one, but if I were in your boat I'd wait for a sweet bundle. I got the SMO one. Tight shit.  

Oh and I'd totally double dip on a Bayonetta 3 bundle with sweet ass Umbra designed joy-cons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2018)

Also on PS4 and Bone. But some Nintendo-themed objects/chars would be tight.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I think a bigger Switch defeats the purpose of portability. The system itself is already huge for a handheld. Anything bigger and it becomes an inconvenience for the sake of a bigger screen. I think a pro version is more likely but they're not gonna fuck over their consumers so soon with a better performing device so soon.



...I just thought of the concept of two new versions that break the hybrid concept in half called "Switch Home" and "Switch Go" and started chuckling like a madman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> ...I just thought of the concept of two new versions that break the hybrid concept in half called "Switch Home" and "Switch Go" and started chuckling like a madman.



But then why would anyone choose either unless the price is laughable lower than the hybrid Switch. A lower price also wouldn't work for Nintendo given they're putting extra work for even lower return + a possibility that one or both might flop.

As a guy who already owns a Switch, I just want their Hardware divisions to get working on cool new peripherals and maybe even working on that stock situation so more peeps can buy the thing.

Tbh I don't want them to split this handheld/home console teams collaboration any time soon. It's literally the best of Nintendo's two worlds. And I see it exploding once Fire Emblem, Smash, and Pokemon finally release.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 16, 2018)

All I want from the switch assessory-wise really is make cheap micro sd cards that hold a lot of memory.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But then why would anyone choose either unless the price is laughable lower than the hybrid Switch. A lower price also wouldn't work for Nintendo given they're putting extra work for even lower return + a possibility that one or both might flop.



The 2nd part is actually a really good point. I keeps forgetting Nintendo had been selling at a loss for the longest time now. IWho knows 5 years from now though. They made a cheap-as-dirt 3DS with no 3D and a Wii with no online, so anything's possible granted it sells well enough.



> Tbh I don't want them to split this handheld/home console teams collaboration any time soon. It's literally the best of Nintendo's two worlds. And I see it exploding once Fire Emblem, Smash, and Pokemon finally release.




Agreed. Pokemon just to see what they do with it, and Fire Emblem because I'm incredibly thirsty to see what their plans are for their first console iteration in a post-Awakening world. The graphics (hopefully they're better than Warriors's), the gameplay, the characters. the waifus, the splash art, I'm incredibly curious to see what they've learned from the successes and pratfalls of their last 3 (5?) entries.

...I hope it doesn't suck. That'd make me sad. IS are making enough bank from Heroes where it shouldn't, right?

As for Smash. Being completely honest, I'm not sure if I'm ready for a new one. I'd be down for a Super Deluxe Extra-Strength High Endurance version with a couple new characters and all of the 3DS/WiiU stages shoved into it, but a whole new game? I'm tentative. Not only does Sakurai seem a little tired and fed up with the series, but ultimately they've practically exhausted the well, and now I'm not sure what else they could do with it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2018)

Nintendo/Switch bundles usually go with digital versions of the game, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo/Switch bundles usually go with digital versions of the game, right?



I got a cartridge in my SMO bundle but Europe is weird so I'd double check.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> The 2nd part is actually a really good point. I keeps forgetting Nintendo had been selling at a loss for the longest time now. IWho knows 5 years from now though. They made a cheap-as-dirt 3DS with no 3D and a Wii with no online, so anything's possible granted it sells well enough.



I honestly see no point unless the 2DS did wild numbers. But a lighter version wouldn't feel like they're screwing the early adopters. 



Shirker said:


> Agreed. Pokemon just to see what they do with it, and Fire Emblem because I'm incredibly thirsty to see what their plans are for their first console iteration in a post-Awakening world. The graphics (hopefully they're better than Warriors's), the gameplay, the characters. the waifus, the splash art, I'm incredibly curious to see what they've learned from the successes and pratfalls of their last 3 (5?) entries.
> 
> ...I hope it doesn't suck. That'd make me sad. IS are making enough bank from Heroes where it shouldn't, right?



As long as they keep the formula for both series it's gonna be lit and sell hotcakes. Everything around it will be up to taste. 



> As for Smash. Being completely honest, I'm not sure if I'm ready for a new one. I'd be down for a Super Deluxe Extra-Strength High Endurance version with a couple new characters and all of the 3DS/WiiU stages shoved into it, but a whole new game? I'm tentative. Not only does Sakurai seem a little tired and fed up with the series, but ultimately they've practically exhausted the well, and now I'm not sure what else they could do with it.



If they're gonna do a deluxe version for this gen, a *couple *of chars wont do it mate.  

Need at least 30 on top of the current roster.  

Yes. 30. Why isn't Sakurai locked in a basement working on it yet?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2018)

literally wat

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Itachі (Jan 17, 2018)

Weiss said:


> literally wat



when switch is one of their least gimicky recent consoles and they bring out this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2018)

its a bunch of cardboards with instructions for 60 bucks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2018)

So basically your average boardgame then.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 17, 2018)

Well, here's the trailer if you need it cleared up


The fishing and the robot stuff look neat. 
But yeah, this be more for the kids. So eh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2018)

As long as it funds the other shit I don't care. This will obviously be a cash cow for Nintendo. Just pay pew or whatever 5 cent YouTuber whore to promote this and we'll be swimming in Nintendo's niche shit in a few years.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2018)

I've seen tons of shitposts about the price and the lolcardboard aspect of it, but the vid has 2 million views already and a vast majority of likes. Not to mention the wave of positivity it is receiving outside of the iffier areas of the internet, so its success does look promising. . . .

At first, I thought you'd need 6 joycons for the robot suit. 4 for the limbs, 1 for the backpack and 1 for the head visor thing. But  upon closer look, it seems you only need the two for the back and the head, and the limb stuff will be handled with the stringstuff in the backpack. To be able to achieve what seems to be full body AR control in a game with 2 joycons, some cardboard and some string is kinda brilliant. 

It is tempting just to think of further possibilities with that setup in actual core games. ARMs 2 mayhaps. I don't know if I want motion controls near the next Zelda again tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2018)

I think I'll skip the 80 bucks cardboard, thanks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2018)

*
NSFW
*

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 18, 2018)

NINGENDO SNITCH IS CARBOARD TIER TRASH!!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2018)

Someone posted this on discord

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I've seen tons of shitposts about the price and the lolcardboard aspect of it, but the vid has 2 million views already and a vast majority of likes. Not to mention the wave of positivity it is receiving outside of the iffier areas of the internet, so its success does look promising. . . .



Some just can't get around the fact that not everything has to be targeted at them. 

There's a market for this. It'll sell and we get to have our memes. Win/win in my book.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 18, 2018)

Afuking cardboard box. Funny how they showed that one fishing rod nut that obviously cant even handle steamy summer dayz BOIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 18, 2018)

This has to be an April Fools Day joke, the release date being 4/20 is just way too convenient. And tbh the craziest part isn’t Nintendo trying to sell us cardboard, it’s nintendo trying to sell us cardboard for $70


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2018)

Even if I was interested I'd never buy an 80 dollar scratch board for my cats. They'd rekt that shit within seconds.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2018)

Proof that Nintendo Labo, much like your waifu, belongs in the trash.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2018)

Welp, it took less than a year. Hell it wasn't even 10 months and it still won out by well over a million


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 5, 2018)

My GF bought a controller signal converter to play the switch with her PS4's Dualshock 4, because the way the buttons are placed confuse her on the Switch joycons. ( Basically plug it on the switch, and whatever controller there is on the other side will appear as a joycon for the Switch )


----------



## xenos5 (Feb 9, 2018)

I really hope we get some more news/another trailer for the new No More Heroes game when the next big nintendo direct pops up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2018)

So rumors flying that localization for the Switch Pokemon game will be done by June.


Thoughts?

We hype yet?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 12, 2018)

Sounds extremely . . .  optimistic.
The Pokemon Stars rumor from last year sounded more believable


----------



## sworder (Feb 15, 2018)

my bayonetta 2 copy doesn't get here til the 20th, amazon pls


----------



## JayK (Feb 15, 2018)

Have some serious doubts about a full new Pokémon release on Switch this year when they couldn't or didn't even want to show us a screenshot/artwork at last E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2018)

The Samus one. 
Badass heart with a big ass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Samus one.
> Badass heart with a big ass.


Rodin for Smash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sworder (Feb 18, 2018)

Bayo 2 is so good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh God the framerate in Korok Village.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2018)

Tax return soon. Guess I'll Switch up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2018)

Neat. I'll actually be able to see this one, too, cuz of my new work schedule.
Hope there's FE news. At least a tease of the new game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh shitttttt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2018)

SMTV, Smash, Pokimanz, Bayo, Metroid, and Octopath Traveler. Leddo this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 7, 2018)

Woah, that's tomorrow.
Aside from the above,
Here's hoping to see that new Retro Studios IP
And for playable Octolings in Splatoon 2


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm hoping for Smash personally.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> I'm hoping for Smash personally.



New Smash with Rodin as possible playable?

Sign me up for dat.


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 8, 2018)

NMH: Travis Strikes Again release date and gameplay trailer PLEEEAAAASE 

And i'd also like a release date for the Hollow Knight port

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 8, 2018)

Just realized Smash's 20th anniversary is coming up next year.


That's the only reason I think it might not be this year.
Would love to be wrong tho.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 8, 2018)

Startin up soon, I think


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Chat is basically begging grounds for Smash and Pokemon already.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 8, 2018)

The salt downpour during the extended labo presentation will be glorious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 8, 2018)

WE BOUT TO GO LIVE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Leggo...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

Dillon Forces


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

yall watchin the direct?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Talking Pikachu is still weird.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Naruto said:


> yall watchin the direct?



Yup.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey, Luigi's Mansion. Cool


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

Huh. Lugi Mansion remake. Weird choice, but I suppose since it was supposed to have 3D in the first place....


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

SWITCH TIME


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Another okami port


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Doggo Zelda


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Dafuq


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Garbage indies in a direct.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Octopath


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

>Japanese sushi based theme song
*sourpls*


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Octopath.

That's nice but show me something new please.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

July 13


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Local coop with shared joycon? Okay that's neat.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Souls 

Amiibo


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

A fucking Solaire amiibo


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

Dark Souls amiibo...?
Huh. Can't say that's something I would've guessed.

EDIT*
PRAISE THE SUN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Amiibo



And all it does is it gives you a taunt?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

JUST GIVE ME POKEMON UGH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Meh... Gimme Mario Strikers instead.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

I get to see Daisy again


Wish I cared more about the sports entries

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Are those stamina bars in an arcade tennis game?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Only like 10 mins left in the direct


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2018)

Yo, that new No More Heroes game looks disappointing.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

The stream chat is just telling them to move the fuck on already


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Another Wii U port


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2018)

When the ports are more exciting than the new games


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

WiiU2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Not the WiiU port I wanted. GG Wonderful 101


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

UNDERTALE PORT


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

UUUUDERTOLE!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2018)

Crash?! cool


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Crash remakes on switch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh shit Crash Trilogy...


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

lel nintendo fanboiz are never satisfied.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2018)

>Toxictale for Switch


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

The fuck??
Wait is this _allowed_?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Crash remakes on switch



Mario is gaming's Mouse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

That actually looks kinda neat


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> >Toxictale for Switch


Yeah! Flush that turd down the drain!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> The fuck??
> Wait is this _allowed_?



It's an Activision property so yeah.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2018)

>Crash making his way to the Switch

friend WAT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2018)

Monna said:


> Yeah! Flush that turd down the drain!



I thought I was the only one who really didn't like Undertale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> >Toxictale for Switch



Fuck yo' Mother 3. Have Undertale instead.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2018)

Where's Tokyo Mirage Sessions D:


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

>Hearing a butthole joke on a Nintendo Direct
This is why we really watch these.

--------
>Danger Dick


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

Why are you guys so surprised about Crash being ported to Switch? This was literally announced last month.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Pokemon? Metroid? Smash? SMTV? Hell... At least Fire Emblem...


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> I thought I was the only one who really didn't like Undertale.


I LOATHE that piece of poop.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

ASS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

That's it.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

3 mins left and no pokemon, it's time to accept our fate, bois.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

PLEASE UNDERSTAND ck


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

>100 new pieces of gear.
Jesus....

>New rank
What?

>Callie be back
YOOO!!

EDIT*
OCTOLIIIIIINNNNGS!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

The fuq are they trying to sex up underaged tentacle girls for?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Had to mute this shit.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2018)

SPLATOON GANGSTA PARADISE SHIT


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

FUCKING FINALLY!



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Had to mute this shit.



>Being this wrong


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The fuq are they trying to sex up underaged tentacle girls for?


Because apparently a lot of pedo idiots actually fap to these little gremlins.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 8, 2018)

Octoling Campaign, there be a god!!!!!


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Had to mute this shit.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds this shit completely obnoxious.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Smash coming bois.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

SMASH BROS BOIIIIS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

oh shittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt... ohhhhhh...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Smash saved the direct

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Finally... we get to see some inkling guts...


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 8, 2018)

Was that botw link?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2018)

SPLATOON GONE SMASH


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

Is there actually Smash content? I'm not actually watching this. You guys have been keeping me updated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

2018


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 8, 2018)

Don't forget they showed the switch logo at the end.

So Splatoon going Smash AND it's on the Switch. 2 confirmations in one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 8, 2018)

There be the bomb, that eye close up was hype as fuck
Glad i was wrong about them holding back a year.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

Worth it for the last two reveals.
Also that Crash announcement. I don't have my ear very low to the ground these days, so that threw me for a loop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

YoungChief said:


> Was that botw link?



Didn't notice.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2018)

Monna said:


> Is there actually Smash content? I'm not actually watching this. You guys have been keeping me updated.


nope. just a logo drop. and the splatoon characters are gonna be in it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Breadman (Mar 8, 2018)

I GOT SO MAD WHEN I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST A STUPID SPLATOON TRAILER, THEN THE SYMBOL APPEARED. 

WE GOT REVERSE RICK ROLLED.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> There be the bomb, that eye close up was hype as fuck
> Glad i was wrong about them holding back a year.



That was basically how we all saw that shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

I wont by Smash a second time. I don't even like inklings.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> I GOT SO MAD WHEN I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST A STUPID SPLATOON TRAILER, THEN THE SYMBOL APPEARED.
> 
> WE GOT REVERSE RICK ROLLED.



Huh. I knew it was Smash related from the get-go. Either that or it was gonna be something crossover related (nintendo characters in Splatoon), but they weren't gonna be stupid enough to just give us some shiny Splet cinematics after fading to black like that.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

FUCK... BOTW LINK!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Didn't notice.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 8, 2018)

Guessing it's a port with new characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

That teaser was straight up hype. fuck me sideways. Mario looks menacing. Wonder if he's also wearing cappy.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

Youngchief is correct, that was BOTW link.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Link's ultra better summon the champions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 8, 2018)

So soon for Smash to return

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 8, 2018)

I wonder how botw link could work if he's a different character, I'd imagine he could use the runes maybe? Stasis would be busted


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

Is BotW Link his own character? 

Gives me another reason not to double dip for Smash considering BotW is the worst Zelda game ever made.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Need one of them Gamexplain nerds to point out all them silhouettes. I can make out the obvious ones like Bowser and Samus but that's it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Mar 8, 2018)

So 3 Links now? Bring back Young Link and make it an even 4 

Then we can have 5 Links for Smash 5 when they add CDI Link


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> So soon for Smash to return



It's a port, dude.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 8, 2018)

Naruto said:


> It's a port, dude.



They wouldn’t be so vague if it was a port.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Naruto said:


> It's a port, dude.



Too soon to tell.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## sworder (Mar 8, 2018)

please have bayo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

sworder said:


> please have bayo



Pretty much a given.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> They wouldn’t be so vague if it was a port.



It's arguably their biggest franchise at this point, so they probably wanted to announce its bounce to the Switch with some flair rather than just giving it the "here's what's coming" treatment of the rest of the Direct.

I dunno, it just feels way too soon to drop a new game. Like I said in the other thread, I'm shooting for Expansion


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> They wouldn’t be so vague if it was a port.



We should make a thread with a poll for a bet


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 8, 2018)

Naruto said:


> We should make a thread with a poll for a bet



Do you want to lose that badly


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 8, 2018)

sworder said:


> please have bayo



Unlike Cloud, Ryu, Pac-Man and Megaman, Bayonetta is a Nintendo property at this point so she's a given.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 8, 2018)

Well if an Inkling is coming I kind of feel like an ARMS character is too, but which one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

YoungChief said:


> Well if an Inkling is coming I kind of feel like an ARMS character is too, but which one



Uhhh.. The one with the fat ass?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Uhhh.. The one with the fat ass?





Thicc

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Uhhh.. The one with the fat ass?



Twintelle?

I honestly see her as the best representative in my opinion.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>




...no fucking way....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 8, 2018)

Ice climbers will return as well I suppose


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> Twintelle?
> 
> I honestly see her as the best representative in my opinion.



BotW Zelda, Bayo, and Twintelle. Smash gonna be rated "Thicc"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 8, 2018)

Add Rodin and maybe Crash to the mix. Pls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2018)

show me BotW Zelda and Samus in the new Smash


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2018)

was there something about Fire Emblem in this direct ?


----------



## Karma (Mar 8, 2018)

Smash for Switch needs Rayman


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 8, 2018)

Luck said:


> Smash for Switch needs Rayman




I'd love Earthworm Jim added as well. Poor fella needs more exposure.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



♫Keep spending most our lives Livin' in a gangsta's paradise♫


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 8, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> was there something about Fire Emblem in this direct ?


Sadly no.


----------



## Breadman (Mar 8, 2018)

You know, if they're gonna have characters like Captain Falcon and Ice Climbers in the smash game, could we... you know... get games for them as well?

Seriously, they could do something really cool with a rebooted ice climbers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 8, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> You know, if they're gonna have characters like Captain Falcon and Ice Climbers in the smash game, could we... you know... get games for them as well?
> 
> Seriously, they could do something really cool with a rebooted ice climbers.



But clubbing seals isn't cool anymore


----------



## Breadman (Mar 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> But clubbing seals isn't cool anymore



Just make them evil seals with angry eyes. 

Beating up things you disagree with morally is totally okay, remember kids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh Smash Bros. *yawn*
Never really liked this series anyway.

Reactions: Useful 2 | Old 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 25, 2018)

See the Switch can be used for something !


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 26, 2018)

Awwww man,
Kirishima is stepping down as Nintendo President
And Shuntaro Furukawa (?) is taking his place

New dude was a big shot in the pokemon company or something,
I just hope he continues Kirishima's legacy:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Monna (Apr 26, 2018)

Hopefully this means less waifus, finally.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2018)

RIP Kimishima and Shibata.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

This is peak Nintendo as far as I am concerned. 


No way FE is a 2018 title. But it's fucking ace that Octopath is a Bayo-like deal.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2018)

They announced FE was due for 2018 last year. It just hasn't been shown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They announced FE was due for 2018 last year. It just hasn't been show.



So they're really playing this fucking game... E3 is gonna be insane.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2018)

An E3 with Metroid Prime 4 and Bayonetta 3 gameplay is an E3 that Nintendo can just broadcast literal shit in between and they'll still win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> And Shuntaro Furukawa is taking his place


what is this guys meme potential on a scale of 1-10 ?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 26, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what is this guys meme potential on a scale of 1-10 ?



High potential, for now, but that's partly because he is basking in Kirishima's afterglow:


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

Kimishima ended up being a lot neater than I expected.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Splatoon World Championship and Smash Invitational announced. Also, it seems that the video presentation will only feature Switch titles. 


Mein gott


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

*Nintendo outlines plans for E3 2018*
Nintendo is returning to the E3 video game trade show in June with fan-favorite activities and new features to keep watchers around the world and attendees in Los Angeles engaged and having fun. As in recent years, Nintendo will focus its E3 activities on games coming soon, with a special spotlight given to a key headlining title: the recently announced game coming to the  system this year. *Games launching beyond 2018 will be featured at a later date.*


----------



## Harmonie (Apr 27, 2018)

I feel like Nintendo always says something to that effect. They certainly have become more tight-lipped about distant future games than previously, but that doesn't stop them from sending out a teaser for such games, recent examples being Fire Emblem Switch and Metroid Prime 4.

I wouldn't be surprised if a teaser like that appears at their conference. If not and Nintendo doesn't have much to show for beyond Super Smash Bros for the latter half of the year, I'm going to get really frustrated with this approach. The Switch just hasn't impressed me much yet. I need titles to get really excited for even if they aren't going to be released right off the bat in 2018.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Nintendo outlines plans for E3 2018*
> Nintendo is returning to the E3 video game trade show in June with fan-favorite activities and new features to keep watchers around the world and attendees in Los Angeles engaged and having fun. As in recent years, Nintendo will focus its E3 activities on games coming soon, with a special spotlight given to a key headlining title: the recently announced game coming to the  system this year. *Games launching beyond 2018 will be featured at a later date.*



Forget Bayo and Metroid Prime then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YoungChief (Apr 28, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Forget Bayo and Metroid Prime then.


Hopefully the "later date" isn't too far off. Disappointing for sure but smash, pokemon, and FE (hopefully) can carry the presentation easily.

As hyped as I am for smash, what I'm really looking forward to this E3 is Pokemon. This pokemon game has the potential to be the one I've always wanted, my expectations are sky high for that one, probably going to be let down but you never know


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2018)

YoungChief said:


> pokemon





YoungChief said:


> Pokemon





YoungChief said:


> pokemon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2018)

_Nintendo has said that their plans are to have the Switch sell another 20 million units this fiscal year. In the Switch's first year, the platform managed to move just shy of 18 million units. How will Nintendo do even better this time around? Current Nintendo president Tatsumi Kimishima says that Nintendo is working on projects that will bring in people who haven't been playing games recently. On top of that, he says the "ingredients" necessary to hit that goal are already in place. He's obviously referencing some big-name games, but isn't in a position to real those titles yet._



Waifu Emblem gonna be lit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2018)

>S-Supports in glorious HD.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 29, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


You meant this, surely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2018)

and it looks like there's no virtual console after all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2018)

There are too many companies working on their own releases for a Virtual Console to be viable at all nowadays. It's good for the quality of the companies who cares and bad for anyone who's stupid enough to be a fan of Konami's games.

I'm actually shocked they're using cloud to store saves. It's like the scene in 2001 Space Odyssey where the monkey freaks out.

Edit: Also Nintendo's "perks" for online service is pathetic for anyone who has Xbox Live or PSN. I guess the only real perk is that the cost is negligible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm actually shocked they're using cloud to store saves. It's like the scene in 2001 Space Odyssey where the monkey freaks out.



Such a hoe move. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Edit: Also Nintendo's "perks" for online service is pathetic for anyone who has Xbox Live or PSN. I guess the only real perk is that the cost is negligible.



"What's that? 

Sh-shut up. Here, have some NES games."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 8, 2018)

So...no VC Paper Mario TTYD?


----------



## Xhominid (May 8, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There are too many companies working on their own releases for a Virtual Console to be viable at all nowadays. It's good for the quality of the companies who cares and bad for anyone who's stupid enough to be a fan of Konami's games.
> 
> I'm actually shocked they're using cloud to store saves. It's like the scene in 2001 Space Odyssey where the monkey freaks out.
> 
> Edit: Also Nintendo's "perks" for online service is pathetic for anyone who has Xbox Live or PSN. I guess the only real perk is that the cost is negligible.



Honestly, it's not all that better to pay for Sony or Microsoft's services either since they do nothing to actually make their online better either...
The free games of the month selection is just as bad(with only giving good games on a blue moon and in the case of Sony, you must stay using PS+ to keep using the game unlike Microsoft's) and there really is no perks outside of that anyway.

I'm better off paying for Nintendo's services because atleast it's cheaper if Sony and Microsoft isn't going to make their shit better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2018)

Dude, the minute you start pitching your online service with free games from your company's first generation of consoles just after you've sold 2 miniaturized versions of consoles that have those games, it's really a practice in pointlessness. Especially they've sold and resold this shit ad nauseum. PSN and Xbox live have first/third party selection, if anything.  

And I wouldn't expect much out of this online in terms of UI or proper support. Fuck, they're already killing voice chat to a fucking phone App, dude. Literally the only thing they have going on is the cheap price which is still worse than what it was, which was free.

It's not the end of the world or anything, it just feels amateur hour and almost filler. "We're charging you online now but it's cool, it's just a little. We're cool, right?".

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Harmonie (May 9, 2018)

I agree NES games are so...yesterday. Like there was a point where the NES and its games were long in the past and there was no way to purchase/play them except for second-hand. That time is not now, that time was over 15 years ago. Ever since Animal Crossing, e-Reader cards, and the GBA line of NES rereleases (all of that back in 2002-2003 IIRC) Nintendo has been increasing the ways to re-experience these games. Honestly, at this point the market has become saturated with NES games. It's fine that they are rereleased on each new console in a VC service, but when that happens it's like "Oh, so those are out now. Makes sense, but not a big deal." not like "OMG this is the best thing ever!"

The fact that Nintendo thinks that these are amazing substantial benefits for subscribers to their online service is just laughable. It might be KIND OF neat that they added online to them, but they're still the same-old tired NES games that we've had so many opportunities to play before. I have no interest in them even with online added. Instead, I want to see a reason that I should actually have to pay for online services now. There is still no significant improvement to the online service, and with the Switch Nintendo even regressed to Friend Codes of all things. It's just pathetic.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 23, 2018)

Are there any reliable display adapters for the switch if I don't want to use the dock?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >S-Supports in glorious HD.


How am I supposed to blow in their faces?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 23, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How am I supposed to blow in their faces?



You won't need to. With the wonders of the new HD rumble, you can now enjoy the sensation of your waifu blowing into _your face_.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2018)

I


Shirker said:


> You won't need to. With the wonders of the new HD rumble, you can now enjoy the sensation of your waifu blowing into _your face_.


 hope they dial back the week pandering from Fates. Like the Hosido army were the "good guys" but they were boring as fuck with mostly boring designs. Then you have princess tiddy monster on the other side and a literal cinnamon roll. I mean, which game do you think I'm going to buy?


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, the minute you start pitching your online service with free games from your company's first generation of consoles just after you've sold 2 miniaturized versions of consoles that have those games, it's really a practice in pointlessness. Especially they've sold and resold this shit ad nauseum. PSN and Xbox live have first/third party selection, if anything.
> 
> And I wouldn't expect much out of this online in terms of UI or proper support. Fuck, they're already killing voice chat to a fucking phone App, dude. Literally the only thing they have going on is the cheap price which is still worse than what it was, which was free.
> 
> It's not the end of the world or anything, it just feels amateur hour and almost filler. "We're charging you online now but it's cool, it's just a little. We're cool, right?".


They should hire people who know what they are doing for the online stuff....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2018)

At least answer the guy that necro'd the thread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2018)

YoungChief said:


> As hyped as I am for smash, what I'm really looking forward to this E3 is Pokemon. This pokemon game has the potential to be the one I've always wanted, my expectations are sky high for that one, probably going to be let down but you never know



top 10 worse anime deaths.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2018)

Maybe I need to give Xenoblade another try.

But it was soooooo boring.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> top 10 worse anime deaths.


I still have hope


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> At least answer the guy that necro'd the thread.


it's okay. I'm used to not getting answers

I've read that Nintendo likes to brick switches using third party docks, so I'll hold off on using any adapters of any kind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2018)

Are the Atelier games any good? For the last couple of years I have come across these games from time to time and thought about picking one up. I see some of them are on the Switch and Vita and I am thinking about getting on since it seems like something cheery and light hearted.


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 27, 2018)

Considering buying a switch for SSBU. Struggling to justify it though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Considering buying a switch for SSBU. Struggling to justify it though.


It's worth it. I mean there's so much going for the Switch right now: New Mainline Pokemon game, New Fire Emblem, Mario Odyssey, Breath of the Wild, lots of third party stuff, the portability, possibly a remaster of Persona 5. 

Like I love all my consoles, but my Switch has most of my attention now.

And as someone who played Smash Melee for 12 hours a day on weekends at a point in my life, Smash Ultimate is the game true successor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2018)

Here we go guys.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2019)

So I am just finding out has Daisy has militant fans:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 3, 2019)

Pretty late-to-the-party, but yeah, the finale to Mario Odyssey was marvelous. 

I hit some kind of elevated and euphoric version of the Zone when this started playing





*Spoiler*: __ 




YFW you realize you will never play that sequence for the first time ever again:


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So I am just finding out has Daisy has militant fans:



We Are Legion


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2019)

Nintendo’s 2019 schedule isn’t set in stone right now, with only a few of its games having final release dates or even windows, but that could change this month. The company is rumored to hold one of its digital Nintendo Direct events, and we suspect we’ll learn more about its plans for the year.

According to Gaming Intel, Nintendo will hold the next Nintendo Direct event in January, possibly on January 10, and we’re looking forward to hearing about some previously announced games. These could include titles like _Yoshi’s Crafted World_, _Fire Emblem: Three Houses_, _Daemon X Machina_, _Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3_, and _Bayonetta 3._

Most of these games have vague 2019 release windows, but as we move further into the year, we’re sure to get more specifics. This will likely also include news on the Switch-exclusive Pokémon role-playing game that’s in the works, which will be aimed at the more traditional crowd rather than the casual players of .

As Twitter user and market researcher Stealth pointed out on Twitter, however, last year’s Nintendo Direct event in January was also used to announced completely new games.




If you don’t remember,  about _Dark Souls Remastered _on Switch for the first time, as well as the Switch ports of _Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze _and _Hyrule Warriors_. _Mario Tennis Aces _also made its debut during this event, as did DLC for _Super Mario Odyssey _and _Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle._

With the success of the _Switch _and last year’s , it seems likely that a new Mario Golf game is coming to the system, as well — whether or not that will be announced during the Nintendo Direct this month remains to be seen. Other franchises we haven’t seen in a while include Advance Wars and Kid Icarus, though the chance of those coming back are fairly low, as Intelligent Systems is busy on the Fire Emblem series and _Kid Icarus: Uprising _director Masahiro Sakurai is also in charge of Super Smash Bros. We _could _hear about _Metroid Prime 4_, but since we have seen zero footage of it thus far, don’t expect to get a release date just yet.




Come on Bayo 3, SMTV, and Three Houses.. oh and I guess Metroid Prime 4 altho I'm still cautious about that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2019)

*You’ve put out a lot of consoles and software, but there’s always a really big risk that comes with it.*

Furukawa: We’re in the entertainment industry; there isn’t much we can do about that risk. To us, the guiding principle by which we operate is offering customers all around the world innovative and unique ways to play games.

I don’t want our developers to think too much along the lines of “what should I do if we fail?” My most important role is to facilitate an environment in which they can demonstrate their own abilities. I’m not a pro developer myself, so I leave the actual development to leaders that can tell what a good game is and what isn’t.

*Do you expect fluctuations in business performance to continue from here on?*

Furukawa: I’m thinking about little ways we can reduce that kind of instability. I’d like to increase the (amount of) games on smartphones that have a continuous stream of revenue. We’re also dabbling in theme parks and movies – different ways to have our characters be a part of everyday life. I’m anticipating a strong synergy like that.

January 5, 2019

Dafuq is this? Bring back the big asses guy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2019)

dont you guys have phones-Nintendo edition


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2019)

> It has been over 30 years since we started developing consoles. Nintendo’s history goes back even farther than that, and through all the struggles that they faced the only thing that they thought about was what to make next.* In the long-term, perhaps our focus as a business could shift away from home consoles* – flexibility is just as important as ingenuity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2019)

Bring back this guy.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2019)

Kimishima definitely wouldn't have let Bowsette be decanonized!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2019)

Chose Shining Resonance Refrain to grab over Octopath - partly because of the Tony Taka waifu designs that would make Kimishima proud, and also because it was on slightly bigger sale than Octopath. But yeah, after being consumed last year by the JRPG Valhalla that was Xenoblade 2 and Persona 5, this smaller scale (and smaller production) affair looks to be a relaxing change of pace. It has been so far anyways.


----------



## Xhominid (Jan 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



It's obvious that's the route they are going because Japan is going more and more mobile. That's why Sony moved to America because Japanese just can't do Home Consoles anymore.

I can see them adopting to Handhelds and thus the Switch from now on, but that's it.


----------



## Lasker (Jan 9, 2019)

Can I use the cloud saves of the Nintendo Switch Online to save the progress of a borrowed/rented game and retrieve it if I borrow/rent again/buy the game later on ?

edit: found the answer, the saves are on the switch so I do not even need the cloud service to keep the same save while using different game card.


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Jan 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

@Naruto @Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2019)

Jesus fucking Christ. And people complain about Square Enix or Bethesda announcing games with JPEGs. Nintendo just can't announce a 3D Metroid games without fucking up.

Anyway, what the fuck is Retro is even doing these days if they're making this NOW. They better show something besides another Prime Game that was lapped on them.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 25, 2019)

Nintendo Not Looking To Price Cut Switch or Make Successor


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

inb4 Bayo 3 delay


----------



## Karma (Jan 25, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyway, what the fuck is Retro is even doing these days if they're making this NOW. They better show something besides another Prime Game that was lapped on them.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 25, 2019)

I remember rumors of a Star fox racing game being developed by Retro.

But yeah, enough of the iffy news, now for the true GOTY contender:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2019)

Best thing that can come out of this news is that Nintendo might throw a bone to 2D Metroid fans.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 25, 2019)

The real question is why they didn't this to begin with and the other question like with that twitter post is what does that mean for whatever the hell Retro has been doing?

Wouldn't they have at least made use of past resources produced by Retro to begin with as a starting point?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

at least Nintendo is honest


samurai honor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2019)

Meh. I am less disappointed with the delay and more disappointed with the fact that the first prototype of this game being a shitfuck in Nintendo's eyes means they're going back to the old restrictive hybrid gameplay of the Prime series I very much hate. I was really looking forward to something new, like BotW-ing the Prime series into something I might enjoy.



Naruto said:


> Maybe they can release another side scroller to tide us over in the meantime?





Deathbringerpt said:


> Best thing that can come out of this news is that Nintendo might throw a bone to 2D Metroid fans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2019)

Bought this game twice already, but for you Nintendo only folk out there. Get this, it's a good Action-Adventure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2019)

*Super Smash Bros. Ultimate - 12.08 million pcs.

Pokémon: Let's Go, Pikachu!/ Pokémon: Let's Go, Eevee! - 10.00 million pcs.

*


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow, that even includes digital copies and bundled software. very cool

Nintendo released the switch bundle with MK8 for the holidays, so I wonder what kind of boost it got to reach 15 mil. :0


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2019)

I bought an 8bitdo wireless adapter for the switch, so now I can pair up my xbox one controller to the switch rather than pay the $50-$60 for a pro controller. Even rumble is supported, so that's a plus. the buttons are still mapped to the same positions as if I'm playing with a pro controller or any other nintendo controller, so the As and Bs are swapped. It's very weird and funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I bought an 8bitdo wireless adapter for the switch, so now I can pair up my xbox one controller to the switch rather than pay the $50-$60 for a pro controller. Even rumble is supported, so that's a plus. the buttons are still mapped to the same positions as if I'm playing with a pro controller or any other nintendo controller, so the As and Bs are swapped. It's very weird and funny.



The xbone controller is shit tho.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 2, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The xbone controller is shit tho.


absolutely not

they have a nice grip


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2019)

lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Link removed
> 
> *Nintendo Direct Scheduled For February 13th – Rumour*
> 
> ...




New direct.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> absolutely not
> 
> they have a nice grip



I have all current gen controllers and only the xbone one is collecting dust.  

Pro controller is my favorite.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I have all current gen controllers and only the xbone one is collecting dust.
> 
> Pro controller is my favorite.


Do you look at your hands?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Do you look at your hands?



No?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)

Still no direct announcement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)

Do it Nintendo


----------



## Breadman (Feb 12, 2019)

WE'RE GETTING A DIRECT TOMORROW BOYOS.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2019)

please announce MP Trilogy and at least a 5 sec Pokemon teaser


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 12, 2019)

Please announce the new Monolith Soft game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2019)

Im so excited 






probably shouldnt be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

We live.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

MARIO MAKER WOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Mario Maker port


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Mario Maker got Splatooned


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mario Maker port


it's a sequel baby


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

fuck me. This early?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> it's a sequel baby



Smash debate all over again


----------



## Breadman (Feb 13, 2019)

Mario Maker... 2?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Ultimate Alliance looks decent-ish.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Mahvel 3 doesn't look too bad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

I could almost swear a leak called both Mario Maker and Box Boy sequels.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2019)

Here’s hoping boss battles are handled better.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

SMAASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BABY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Smesh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Joker DLC confirmed for April


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

WOW. Joker looks just like Joker in P5. amazing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Joker better summon Jack Frost and Pixie or so help me God


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Yo Bloodstained


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

I can customize Meriam 

EDIT: SUMMERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

@Deathbringerpt Bitch get ya ass over here


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 13, 2019)

Bloodstained looks like a must-buy. That draon fight looks sick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh DQ Hero for Smash

leks are realllllllllllllllllll

FUCKING DOOMGUY INNNNNN

edit: NVM


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Utopia Realm said:


> Bloodstained looks like a must-buy. That draon fight looks sick.



It's an Igavania so fucking yeah it's a must-buy. Just hope it's polished enough for a summer release.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

stop scaring me with that kind of talk


----------



## Breadman (Feb 13, 2019)

"And now it's time for that classic rpg series."

Me: POKEMO-

*dragon quest*


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

I want this Tsum Tsum game holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Didney party?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Didney BAMCO game on a Switch console


----------



## Breadman (Feb 13, 2019)

Starfox has been liquidated.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

Rune Factory!!! 

Better be able to marry the dragon this time


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

RUNE FUCKIN FACTORY HOLY SHIT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Is this shit good? Never played it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Square's RPG Factory finally doing something worth piss.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is this shit good? Never played it.


I've only played rune factory 4 but like it.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

FE FE FE FE


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is this shit good? Never played it.



Harvest moon gameplay + Hack and Slash stuff. It's nice and cozy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Faia Emblemuuuuuu


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

Narrator-kun sounds enthusiastic


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Here comes the infodump I've been waiting for


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Better offer Harems in this one.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

IMA BLACK EAGLE


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

Fire Emblem + Hogwartz? I'm intrigued


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

here comes all the teaching innuendo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

This got polished up abit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Ima learn miss edgelord good


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Barely saw any combat gameplay. I'm still not sold, yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

How long until the protag gets a Smash spot?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2019)

On my way home, gonna miss this shit. Watch it when I can.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TETRIS BR AAHAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

tetris battle royale

oh fuck me they didn't


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

f2p


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

SO MANY DOG


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

DxM demo today


----------



## Breadman (Feb 13, 2019)

Tetris battle royale?!?!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

No Pokemon announcement


----------



## Breadman (Feb 13, 2019)

I am SO snagging Daemon X Machina. Love me some mech fighting games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

wut?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

This looks Platinum-y


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

I can ride doggo


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

Fuck yeah, I'm sold on AC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

KAMIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

called it


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 13, 2019)

Astral Chain looked fine.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

LINK'S AWAKENING!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Wind Waker?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

oh shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Breadman (Feb 13, 2019)

... Link's... Awakening... HD?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

my drugggggggggggggggggg


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

IIT'S SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2019)

NEW KAMIYA/PLATINUM GAME

LINKS AWAKENING REMAKE

SANTA'S IN OUR BOOTH

AND HE'S GIVING BLOWJOBS

NINTENDO BITCHES

WE OUT


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 13, 2019)

That Kamiya game looks really polished in some areas. Need more info on it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2019)

God I'm going to have to clean up my hotel from all the splooge. Holy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

I know I just played REmake 2 but Link's Awakening Remake might just be the best remake ever.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2019)

wow you guys sure are easily pleased


----------



## Xebec (Feb 13, 2019)

Every time this happens people whine and complain, you'd think they would have gotten used to this by now. Pokemon was never going to happen, it's either it's own direct or E3.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> LINK'S AWAKENING!!!!




As soon as I saw that green skirt on that raft in the storm, I knew 


I'm not even bummed that the new Monolith Soft game wasn't announced  today
LA was my first Zelda and I love it forever and love to see it's being remade with love and love.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

chills man. I'm replaying the original.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2019)

The moment I saw that opening animation. I knew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2019)

Me the entire direct:



Me when Astral Chain footage becomes increasingly interesting:



Me when they show it's Kamiya:



Me when they show it's Platinum:



Me when they show Link on the boat that I immediately recognize as the intro to Link's Awakening:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

It's not as topdown as the 3DS games but I think it'll still work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

And Fire Emblem is just one version. I'm actually legitimately shocked.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm gonna need me a remake of OoS/A and the originally canceled third game to go with the revival of LA. Since those games also star ALttP Link.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2019)

Well bois, that was a good ride. Nintendo faking us out with the boring pile of ports and trash indies only to KO the audience with Platinum's side project and a remake to one of the best Zelda games in my sincere and honest opinion, which I know I've gone on record saying in this forum years ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Naruto said:


> trash indies



You better not be talking about Bloodstained


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You better not be talking about Bloodstained



I have also gone on record as saying that Bloodstained will be mediocre.

I will continue to reiterate this 

I hope I'm proven wrong but all the footage I've seen so far and that early demo they released was really lame.


----------



## Breadman (Feb 13, 2019)

Man, people REALLY out on Twitter whining about the direct. 

I'm stupidly upset we got no Pokemon updates, but you don't see me throwing a hissy fit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I have also gone on record as saying that Bloodstained will be mediocre.
> 
> I will continue to reiterate this
> 
> I hope I'm proven wrong but all the footage I've seen so far and that early demo they released was really lame.



Can I see you in my PM for a sec?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

BreadBoy said:


> I'm stupidly upset we got no Pokemon updates, but you don't see me throwing a hissy fit.



Knowing modern day Pokemon, it is probably better there was no Pokemon bringing down the whole direct


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Whole direct in case some missed it.


----------



## Karma (Feb 13, 2019)

Tetris battle royal was the highlight of the night tbh


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 13, 2019)

Luck said:


> Tetris battle royal was the highlight if the night tbh



Where we dropping boys?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Breadman (Feb 13, 2019)

Imagine thinking Animal Crossing is a good game.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

Got 23rd on my first Tetris 99 . . .. Fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 13, 2019)

Screamed when the Rune Factory 4 port was announced.

Nearly pissed myself when I saw the logo for 5. I'm SO fucking ready.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 13, 2019)

Rune Factor 4 & 5, FF IX, Tales of Vesperia and Yoshi's crafted and more. My wallet.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2019)

My fucking backlog.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 13, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> My fucking backlog.



That too. Need to put down games Ive already cleared and beaten from decades ago and finish the new ones I have now.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 14, 2019)

Mario Maker 2
Astral Chain
Zelda Link Awakening
(already announced before) Fire emblem three houses

rip my money


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

@Vault


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm grabbing that links awakening for sure. First Zelda game I ever played. You?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Vault said:


> I'm grabbing that links awakening for sure. First Zelda game I ever played. You?


I think that was considered one of the most exciting parts of the presentation.

I might.  I have a decent amount of experience with Zelda games.

What is it about Nintendo?  They always seem dead and then they bounce back in a major way.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2019)

Yeah I hadn't even touched my switch in months. I don't even know where it is in the house but you're right every time they pull a rabbit out of the hat.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2019)

Link's Awakening was my first Zelda too


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2019)

Only 1 joycon needed but not limited to play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2019)

In a recent interview on the Kinda Funny Games Daily Show, Game Informer senior editor Imran Khan teased a possible rumor that Nintendo was looking to revive a previously cancelled game for the Switch! Not only that, but there's a possibility that the Kingdom Hearts remasters could be ported as well! Get the details here!


----------



## Breadman (Feb 17, 2019)

Revived franchise that's been long dead?

Ready that butt for ICE CLIMBERS 2, BABYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 21, 2019)

My body wasn't ready


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow. So long Reggie. . . .

. . .  and now a guy named Bowser is taking over Nintendo?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh shit, he's already started to deal with the trash


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2019)

Lmao, Mario and Luigi plushes tied up in the background  But yeah, my body wasn’t ready


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Feb 21, 2019)

They seriously put a dude named Bowser in charge


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2019)

holy shit Im actually crying


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2019)

> "this is how he gets out of more Mother 3 questions"


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 21, 2019)

I wanted him to drop Metroid Prime 4 next year. 

so sad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


>


You were always a stand out talker at E3 sir 


May you enjoy more Nintendo games as a fan


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> My body wasn't ready




Also, how the fuck is the guy's name Bowser. Are you kidding.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2019)

Doug Bowser though


----------



## Karma (Feb 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 21, 2019)

My body wasn't ready for this. 

Farewell Reggie. And welcome to our ranks soldier. 

Also, hold the fuck up, how did they pull off having Bowser run Nintendo? 

Reggie you trolling fuck!


----------



## Gordo solos (Feb 21, 2019)

Seems like this Bowser guy will be a great replacement to a legend. So long, Reggie


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2019)

I bet this is why those Scalebound rumors started.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Oh shit, he's already started to deal with the trash





Luck said:


> They seriously put a dude named Bowser in charge



Doug Bowser: MAKE NINTENDO GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2019)

Bowser couldnt take over Mushroom Kingdom in-game, but now he will take over Nintendo Murica irl


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 22, 2019)

Little did Mario and Luigi know, Bowser has now transcended realities and now rules over their fates. 

Bowser: Dance my little puppets. Dance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2019)

Jesus, Microsoft couldn't care less about exclusivity at this point. They just want to be gaming netflix. Scalebound rumors might actually have weight. (It don't).

Every Switch owner should get Cuphead.


----------



## Karma (Feb 22, 2019)

They really wanna take down Sony at all costs huh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Every Switch owner should get Cuphead.



This.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm down for more cross platform releases, I am not down for games as a service, especially through streaming. Halo release on PC and switch would be greath.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 22, 2019)

Every Switch owner should get Ori


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 22, 2019)

Forget Halo, Forza and Gears, give me Fable again!


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 22, 2019)

Fable 1 anyway. They can keep the other ones.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 22, 2019)

I can't remember the specifics, but I liked 2 a lot. 3 was a big step back though. That can stay in the abyss.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 23, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Every Switch owner should get Cuphead.



Shit now's as good a time as any. I was shocked to hear it was even XBone and Win10 exclusive in the first place.



Luck said:


> They really wanna take down Sony at all costs huh



Fuck 'em.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 23, 2019)

What really raises my dander is that there's no fuckin' re-release of Jet Force Gemini anywhere except XBoned


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 23, 2019)

So ori and Cuphead huh? I have an Xbone but I rather get thses on the switch. And I want Unravel 1 and Limbo on the switch as well thnxkbye.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 24, 2019)

I see these casuals don't know of Jet Force Gemini and its awesome soundtrack made by Grant Kirkhope.


----------



## chibbselect (Feb 24, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I see these casuals don't know of Jet Force Gemini and its awesome soundtrack made by Grant Kirkhope.



That guy did Banjo Kazooie's soundtrack, too! 

I'd be so fucking happy if they put some N64 Rare games on Switch...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 24, 2019)

Like, fucking.


Nostalgia-gasm.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2019)

Literally who?


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Literally who?


You joking right?

Do I have to get on smash and teach you some respect.


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2019)

Damn, how old is he? Doesn't look that old.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> You joking right?
> 
> Do I have to get on smash and teach you some respect.


Oh wait, didn't he have like one song people played back when I was in like 8th grade?  Or was that some other soldier boy singing the soldier boy song


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Oh wait, didn't he have like one song people played back when I was in like 8th grade?  Or was that some other soldier boy singing the soldier boy song


K you are talking about Soulja. Thought you meant Reggie, I was like WHAT THE FUCK! 

Soulja "made" some rip off emulator console that runs like shit. Think his name is on it for the company that makes it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> K you are talking about Soulja. Thought you meant Reggie, I was like WHAT THE FUCK!
> 
> Soulja "made" some rip off emulator console that runs like shit. Think his name is on it for the company that makes it.


Why would I have meant Reggie?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



_*several people are typing*_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Damn, how old is he? Doesn't look that old.



He retired early cause he can do it. And he got enough cheddar to not want more of it. 

Most businessmen don't retire cause that shit is literally their lives.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 25, 2019)

My body will never be Reggie again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 26, 2019)

Welp we all knew that was the master plan for "Doug" Bowser.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2019)

Has anyone played this World of Final Fantasy thing with the chibis?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2019)

I had a game earlier where my inputs were about .5 seconds after I hit the buttons, no idea how I managed to win. I think the other person was confused af.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2019)

What the fuck is even going on?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the fuck is even going on?


Guardian ain't having none of that shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the fuck is even going on?


He tossed that Guardian and it’s targeting still fired and hit him


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He tossed that Guardian and it’s targeting still fired and hit him


Like a goddamn axe kick


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Like a goddamn axe kick


He should have done that shield smack.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2019)

so uh this


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2019)

Wow, look at that. Cuphead coming to Switch! very nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2019)

Infinity War is the most ambitious crossover of all ti--


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Infinity War is the most ambitious crossover of all ti--



Crossover shit works. I wouldn't have given 2 fucks about this game if I didn't see mein main gril Zelda being playable. Oh, and I guess Link is fine as well. 

[HASHTAG]#moreZelda[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crossover shit works. I wouldn't have given 2 fucks about this game if I didn't see mein main gril Zelda being playable. Oh, and I guess Link is fine as well.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#moreZelda[/HASHTAG]



As much as it pains me to say it... same
I mean, it's always looked like a cool and unique game, and everyone has nothing but nice things to say about it, but, it's just one in a long line of games that I had a vague interest in, but no incentive to invest time into. Just needed that one push, and hey this one's it.

Also, yes. More playable Zelda is always a plus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm kinda the opposite. Crypt of the Necrodancer was that one indie that's super interesting on concept alone and that amateurish Zelda drawing don't really make me bonkers over it.

It's always cool to see Nintendo being tight with indies, tho.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeeeeah, the art for her isn't the best; I tried to ignore that and focus on the sprites. And hey, Link looks fine!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 21, 2019)

Both Link and Zelda look far better than the character that's actually from that series


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2019)

The art looks derpy, but the sprites look cool. Some Legacy of Goku/Four Swords shit up in this bitch.


----------



## Karma (Mar 23, 2019)

Wtf


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2019)

New Phantom Thief


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2019)

Gril protag? 

EDIT*
Hold up, guys, hold up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2019)

Gimme Nintendo costumes pl0x 

Joker = Mario
Ryuji = Link
Ann = Peach
Morgana = Pikachu
Yusuke = Fox
Makoto = Samus
Haru = Zelda

Goro = Bowser or Ganondorf 

Not sure about Futaba. But who gives a shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 23, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gimme Nintendo costumes pl0x
> 
> Joker = Mario
> Ryuji = Link
> ...


it's gonna need a switch announcement first lol

edit: now that I think about it...if there's gonna be a switch annnouncement, it's gonna be made into a Direct. Maybe Nintendo will have another one next month


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 23, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gimme Nintendo costumes pl0x
> 
> Joker = Mario
> Ryuji = Link
> ...


Futaba is clearly an inkling. It's where they ripped her design of course.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Futaba is clearly an inkling. It's where they ripped her design of course.



Holy shit. I remember a meme like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2019)

ey yo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2019)

I've had it up the here with the Smash community. You can't see my hands, but they're above my head. 

These people bitch day and night about how the music in Brawl was better. Nothing about Brawl was better, that trash is the reason I haven't owned a Nintendo system since the Game Cube. 

Now they're pushing some hashtag because they're upset they have to actually use DK in a way that takes more skill. Fucking crybabies. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crossover shit works. I wouldn't have given 2 fucks about this game if I didn't see mein main gril Zelda being playable. Oh, and I guess Link is fine as well.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#moreZelda[/HASHTAG]


Gentlemen prefer Peach.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

The Wall Street Journal reportsthat* Nintendo will launch not one but two new Nintendo Switch models in the coming months. One of the new systems will sport "enhanced" features, and it's designed for "avid" gamer*s. However, its specs won't match Xbox One X or PS4 Pro, WSJ said.

The other system is described as a "cheaper option for casual gamers that Nintendo sees as a successor to its aging hand-held 3DS device..."

According to WSJ, Nintendo is planning to announce the new Switch consoles at E3 in June, and then launch them " a few months later," in time for the holiday season. A Nintendo representative declined to comment when approached by WSJ.

A source explained to WSJ that the new consoles might not be what you expect. "You would be wrong to think the enhanced version is similar to what Sony did with PS4 Pro and the other is just a cheap alternative that looks very similar to some past hand-held machines, say, Sony's PlayStation Vita," the source said.

Intriguingly, the report goes on to claim that the lower-cost Switch model is doing away with things like controller vibration in an effort to cut costs. The report doesn't include any mention of price points for either console.

And in another change, WSJ reports that Nintendo is working with Sharp on the displays for the new Switch models. The company reportedly bid to make the displays for the original Switch consoles but lost out.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2019)

Interesting. A weaker. Portable only version was very obvious to come. So people can afford it and to heavily capitalize on the Pokemon 3ds market.

The more powerful one though I'm unsure. It depends on how much better it is.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I've had it up the here with the Smash community. You can't see my hands, but they're above my head.
> 
> These people bitch day and night about how the music in Brawl was better. Nothing about Brawl was better, that trash is the reason I haven't owned a Nintendo system since the Game Cube.
> 
> ...


Brawl had plenty going for it. It was packed to the brim with content which you can't quite say as much for the games since.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Brawl had plenty going for it. It was packed to the brim with content which you can't quite say as much for the games since.


I’ve played Ultimate for about 150 hours now. That’s more than almost any current gen game I own. There’s plenty of content and we’re actually getting events and DLC. 

Brawl felt like a betrayal of what Melee started. I’d argue it’s the worst game in the series.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2019)

Can we finally get bluetooth for the switch?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’ve played Ultimate for about 150 hours now. That’s more than almost any current gen game I own. There’s plenty of content and we’re actually getting events and DLC.
> 
> Brawl felt like a betrayal of what Melee started. I’d argue it’s the worst game in the series.


I didn't mind Brawl's gameplay some weird tidbits aside (and even then not really) and it's filled with the most modes in the series, tons of collectibles, lots of mini-games (including the best trophy game in the series), the first stage builder, a long if flawed single player, and so on.

4 felt tiny afterward and even Ultimate feels a bit light on overall content options in comparison.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2019)

Sharp displays are fucking trash. SMH Nintendo, what're you doin?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

will they ever make 3DS games playable/emulable on Switch  ? 

or at least port/HD remaster some of the biggest ones ?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nothing about Brawl was better, that trash is the reason I haven't owned a Nintendo system since the Game Cube.



Subspace was. As were the collectibles and the restraint they had to not insult my intelligence.

But otherwise, yeah. I had a feeling people would find a reason to turn heel on the game. Happened faster than I expected.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 25, 2019)

Brawl’s music was lit though


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Brawl’s music was lit though



Brawl legit had the best soundtrack of the series until Ultimate came out. And heck if someone wanted to argue that it still held the top spot, I wouldn't really fight them all that hard. It really was _that_ good. The composers did a lot of unique stuff with the source material they had to work with.

They could've gotten away with modernizing the instruments just fine and calling it a day, but they decided to go full on mashugana mode and made it sound like a straight up bar room mitzvah party.

A remix that took so many liberties that I've legit seen people bitch that it sounds nothing like the original theme, even though the whole song is made up of it, just slower.

Which isn't even based on an arrangement, but rather is a completely original song made up of *Nintendo Menu sound effects*


HAL were a group of absolute madlads in 2008


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 25, 2019)

Listening to Bramble Blast again


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2019)

It was one of the more memorable tracks that was also used in Subspace.

I love the style of Melee's music. That full orchestra is great. Brawl has a lot of good music, though and it was also the first time we had way more music options and could adjust song frequency. Brawl had best Final Destination track too.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 26, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I love the style of Melee's music. That full orchestra is great.



Melee set my standards for Super Smash Bros OSTs ridiculously high going forward. I really miss the orchestrated remixes. They are so far and few in between in Brawl and beyond, it makes me sad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2019)

Probably get the enhanced version and use the current one I have for travelling.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2019)

New Switch Pro XL X


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2019)

will Nintendo win E3 ?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2019)

'kid proof' meaning....the whole switch is coated in those nasty chemicals?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> 'kid proof' meaning....the whole switch is coated in those nasty chemicals?


Nintendium Alloy


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 26, 2019)

I hope that the Switch Pro revision only means that games run better on it rather than games are exclusive to it. I am NOT buying another Switch.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 27, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It was one of the more memorable tracks that was also used in Subspace.
> 
> I love the style of Melee's music. That full orchestra is great. Brawl has a lot of good music, though and it was also the first time we had way more music options and could adjust song frequency. Brawl had best Final Destination track too.


Subspace is the reason why I have so much nostalgia for that track

Melee’s music was great too. I actually prefer the opening theme of it over Brawl’s. The rest of Brawl’s OST > the rest of Melee’s OST though


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 27, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Subspace is the reason why I have so much nostalgia for that track
> 
> Melee’s music was great too. I actually prefer the opening theme of it over Brawl’s. The rest of Brawl’s OST > the rest of Melee’s OST though


I don't think the openings/main themes have been as memorable since Brawl. Like they're good tracks, just not true classics.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2019)

some rumors that the Switch Pro would have better SoC, 8GB RAM and 128GB Flash, output 4K in TV mode (Oo) and cost ~400 EUR


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 29, 2019)

When you finish Travis Strikes Back: NMH and you're just left utterly confused. At all of it. Game itself is pretty meh and clearly is meant to be played with Co-op in mind.

Also, when did Jeanne become a cat? Last I checked Jeanne the cat and Jeanne the assassin you kill in NMH1 were two different things. Are we sure Travis isn't banging Shinobu on the side while with Silvia? Can't blame him at all if he is.

Well, at least there is promise of a true NMH3 so yay?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2019)

As a WFT main, unf


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> When you finish Travis Strikes Back: NMH and you're just left utterly confused. At all of it. Game itself is pretty meh and clearly is meant to be played with Co-op in mind.
> 
> Also, when did Jeanne become a cat? Last I checked Jeanne the cat and Jeanne the assassin you kill in NMH1 were two different things. Are we sure Travis isn't banging Shinobu on the side while with Silvia? Can't blame him at all if he is.
> 
> Well, at least there is promise of a true NMH3 so yay?


Big Travis fan but ehhh.....hesitant to buy it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> As a WFT main, unf



I knew it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 1, 2019)

Nintendo finally exploring the full potential of the Splatoon IP:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Once upon a time, April Fools jokes were Sonic and Tails photosopped into a photos of Melee telling you that you could get them if you KO'd 20 fighters in Cruel Melee. How times have changed.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2019)

Mike is one of those talented motherfuckers that either impassions you to pursue art more deeply or never ever pick up a stylist again. Practically no middle ground.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 1, 2019)

finally happening


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2019)

BIG RIGS and PC building simulator


----------



## Greidy (Apr 1, 2019)

>Grandfather Bath Simulator

The game I didn't know I needed.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 1, 2019)

EVERYONE THING IS HERE


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2019)

"Denny's Vs Arby's Ultimate"

I'll wait for the complete edition with the Wendy's legacy DLC included, thank you very much.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2019)

Best Buy leaking Persona 5 Switch & Metroid Prime Trilogy Switch

i believe both, but the question is when


----------



## Harmonie (Apr 3, 2019)

The first two have been in the rumor mills for quite some time. But ALTTP? They're already remaking Link's Awakening, so I assume this would just be some kind of port. That's weird because you think Nintendo would rather expand NSO to SNES games and add this. But then again, being able to purchase them individually instead of having to have them only on a service is much better.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Nintendo finally exploring the full potential of the Splatoon IP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Adults"

As a proof of concept this is really well made.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2019)

Murderous Villain Test

*
RUMOR*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 9, 2019)

It'd be nice since it's Reggie's last day. I think that's the only reason it's rumored.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## chibbselect (Apr 16, 2019)

I don't know who runs most of my favorite gaming companies (and if I do know their names, it's because they did something retarded)

But I know Reggie. We buds... even though we haven't met, we buds.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2019)

I really hope Reggie enjoys retirement. He deserves it. One of the few suits that gave off the impression that he gave a damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2019)

Reggie got some cool retirement gifts


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Nintendo finally exploring the full potential of the Splatoon IP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why Jesus not coming back.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is why Jesus not coming back.


I'd come back from the dead to play with some inklings. 

[GETS ARRESTED]


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 20, 2019)

ITT: would you fuck a squid girl


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 20, 2019)

Interesting parallel between "Malice" from Breath of The Wild, and "Dark Matter" from the Kirby series:

Both are a corporeal yet also metaphysical entity that can possess and corrupt living and non-living things, making the target stronger, but also making it attack indiscriminately. A primordial essence that slowly gained some form of sentience over the years.

*Coincidence?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably. Nintendo loves their evil eye borbs.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ITT: would you fuck a squid girl


It's funny you say that since I just saw a stage builder stage in Smash that involved that scenario.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 21, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's funny you say that since I just saw a stage builder stage in Smash that involved that scenario.


You would go looking for that, wouldn't you?

You pervert.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You would go looking for that, wouldn't you?
> 
> You pervert.


No, it was on a thread.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 21, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> No, it was on a thread.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Melodie (Apr 24, 2019)

Vgchartz is extremely unreliable but I'm pretty sure they're right because switch was in the same million late December. We will see if it really takes till late April to surpass it. I doubt it. In few days we will see how it sold between January-march from their q1 report


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 24, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Vgchartz is extremely unreliable but I'm pretty sure they're right because switch was in the same million late December. We will see if it really takes till late April to surpass it. I doubt it. In few days we will see how it sold between January-march from their q1 report


Yeah we'll see.

On another note, Monolith Soft just opened another studio in another city.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2019)

*
Bloomberg: ‘Cheaper Switch’ likely due out by the end of June, ‘modest upgrade’ due out in 2019
"A more powerful version is not in the works."
*


Nintendo will likely release a “new, cheaper version of the Switch” by the end of June, according to two people familiar with the matter who spoke to Bloomberg on the condition of anonymity. The existing Switch will reportedly receive a “modest upgrade” in 2019, but “a more powerful version is not in the works,” according to the people.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2019)

"Modest upgrade" Switch in time for Pokemon I guess


RIP Switch Pro tho


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 24, 2019)

Bloomberg is not reputable brah

They are known for this type of stuff

They did it with the Xbox 360 iirc


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2019)

Vgchartz, as expected, were completely wrong, the switch sold much more than their number presented, and they did it in till late may, not late april. [But of course, still surpassed N64]


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 15, 2019)

outliers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> outliers



The censoring horseshit probably gave that push. It was inevitable, that shit just hastened it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 15, 2019)

List of Nintendo's 2 for 100 Online Voucher games:

ELIGIBLE GAMES:
>Super Mario Maker 2
>Yoshi's Crafted World
>New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe
>Fitness Boxing
>Super Smash Bros. Ultimate
>Pokémon: Let's Go, Eevee!
>Pokémon: Let's Go, Pikachu!
>The World Ends with You: Final Remix
>Super Mario Party
>Go Vacation
>Octopath Traveler
>Mario Tennis Aces
>Sushi Striker: The Way of Sushido
>Hyrule Warriors: Definitive Edition
>Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
>Kirby Star Allies
>Bayonetta + Bayonetta 2
>Dragon Quest Builders
>Xenoblade Chronicles 2
>Super Mario Odyssey
>Pokken Tournament DX
>Splatoon 2
>ARMS
>Mario Kart 8 DELUXE
>1-2-Switch!
>The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild

ELIGIBLE IN THE FUTURE:
>ASTRAL CHAIN
>Fire Emblem: Three Houses
>MARVEL ULTIMATE ALLIANCE 3: The Black Order





Edit: got that list from /v, here's the list from
But it does seem like Astral Chain, Three Houses and MUA3 are all already up for purchase with the vouchers.


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2019)

those vouchers seem alright if you're not out there in the streets looking for sales or deals on games. And I guess it's especially nice since first-party nintendo games rarely go on sale and if they do, it's not by much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> competent translation



Not that surprising since home consoles have stagnated plenty there while the Switch's chernobyl freak portability is giving it proper sales.

Plus the Sony erasing ass and titties with beams of light because that's digital rape for San Francisco people is probably helping like  said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2019)

Based Nintendo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 25, 2019)

@Cardboard Tube Knight 

can't even defend properly


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> 
> Link removed


I can't jack off to this. This is actually a story...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 26, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can't jack off to this. *This is actually a story...*


Yes


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2019)

Oh hey I follow that guy. Yeah his work is really good. Never thought I'd see his stuff stolen by posted on a manga hosting site.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Xhominid (May 27, 2019)

NSO only costs $20 a year... what's really the savings at for buying Amazon-Twitch Prime with it?


----------



## blakstealth (May 27, 2019)

Xhominid said:


> NSO only costs $20 a year... what's really the savings at for buying Amazon-Twitch Prime with it?


it's a nice leel bonus


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2019)

I started a subreddit called Mushroom Kingdom Waifus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 28, 2019)

That Wedding Peach pic is pretty nice


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> That Wedding Peach pic is pretty nice


I have another one I mean to post. The one by Tsuaii


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 30, 2019)

Picked up Fire Emblem Warriors. I only played the first couple of chapters, but it was nice and cozy. Was pretty peeved you could only play as Lucina for a few seconds before she bounced out tho. 

But yeah, back to grinding for the final boss in Octopath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2019)

Nope. Not believing it. Not one bit.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 11, 2019)

E3 Direct Complete lineup

>The Heros from Dragon Quest XI S for Smash (Summer 2019)
>Dragon Quest XI S: Echoes of an Elusive Age Definitive Edition (Sept.27, 2019)
>Luigi's Mansion 3 (2019)
>The Dark Crystal Age Resistance Tactics (2019)
>The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (Sept.20, 2019)
>Trials of Mana (Early 2020)
>Collection of Mana (Available Today)
>The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Complete Edition (2019)
>Fire Emblem: Three Houses (July.26, 2019)
>Resident Evil 5 & 6 (Fall 2019)
>No More Heroes III (2020)
>Contra Rogue Corps (Sept.24, 2019)
>Contra Anniversary Collection (Available Today)
>Daemon X Machina (Sept.13, 2019)
>Panzer Dragoon (Winter 2019)
>Pokémon Sword and Shield (Nov.15, 2019)
>Astral Chain (Aug.30, 2019)
>Empire of Sin (Spring 2020)
>Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 3: The Black Order (July.19, 2019)
>Cadence of Hyrule - Crypt of the NecroDancer (June.13, 2019)
>Mario & Sonic at the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games (November 2019)
>Animal Crossing: New Horizons (March.20, 2020)
--Compilation Video--
>Spyro Reignited Trilogy (Sept.3, 2019)
>Hollow Knight Silksong 
>Ni No Kuni (Sept. 20, 2019)
>Minecraft Dungeons (Spring 2020)
>Elder Scrolls Blades (Fall 2019)
>My Friend Pedro (June.20) 
>Doom Eternal 
>The Sinking City (Fall 2019)
>Wolfenstein Youngblood (July.26, 2019)
>Dead by Daylight (Sept.24, 2019)
>Alien Isolation (2019)
>Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Remastered Edition 
>Dragon Quest Builders 2 (July.12, 2019)
>Stranger Things 3 (July.4, 2019)
>Just Dance 2020 (Nov.5, 2019)
>Catan (June.20, 2019)
>Super Lucky's Tale Fall (2019)
>Dauntless (Late 2019)
>Super Mario Maker 2 (June.28, 2019)
--End of Video--
>Banjo-Kazooie in Smash (Fall 2019)
>The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Sequel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Think for a second that Nintendo devoted a dumbass haunted house segment for a Remake port we knew existed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

I also like how Konami seems adamant on making Switch games for every classic series they have EXCEPT Castlevania.

Fuck you too, Konami.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2019)

The Wall Street Journal reported in March that Nintendo planned to  this year with two new models. One is set to look similar to the current model with beefed-up components, while the other is expected to be a less-expensive model with a new look. 

People involved in the supply chain said production in Southeast Asia has started for the Switch, including the current type and the two new models, suggesting Nintendo is getting ready to introduce them soon. They didn’t give specific volume figures but said Nintendo wanted to have enough units to sell in the U.S., the largest market for videogame consoles, when the new products go on the market.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> The Wall Street Journal reported in March that Nintendo planned to  this year with two new models. One is set to look similar to the current model with beefed-up components, while the other is expected to be a less-expensive model with a new look.
> 
> People involved in the supply chain said production in Southeast Asia has started for the Switch, including the current type and the two new models, suggesting Nintendo is getting ready to introduce them soon. They didn’t give specific volume figures but said Nintendo wanted to have enough units to sell in the U.S., the largest market for videogame consoles, when the new products go on the market.



Expecting a kurisu-mas release


----------



## Garcher (Jun 13, 2019)

^the only reason to buy nintendo hardware is to play nintendo software so why do people keep bitching about the specs?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2019)

Gamexplain did a  really fantastic interview with Bill Trinen on basically everything going on with Nintendo (that they can tell us). I appreciated that Gamexplain asked all of the questions that people would want to ask and Bill said things as they were. It felt really open, down to earth, and honest compared to the hand waving other upper management personnel tend to give.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>





Why are you posting fake pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Why are you posting fake pictures


who's teh fake now


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2019)

Dat silver coloring is sexy though.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 10, 2019)

Where's my classic see-through model, Nintendo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 10, 2019)

Hmm Nintendo Switch Lite. Might get that. Depends on which will have a LM 3 bundle.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 10, 2019)

Aside from the minor optimizations like attached controllers, a D-pad, lighter weight, and slightly better battery it seems to be an overall downgrade. I pretty much only play on my TV anyway. The basic colors are kind of ugly too.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2019)

That's because it technically is a downgrade. A Switch Lite is just a permanent portable Switch without the TV option. Which kind of defeats the main gimmick of the product.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jul 10, 2019)

I'll probably get it. Will only be playing portable anyway, as I don't have a tv to play it docked on.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2019)

And perfect for kids too. Released just in time for Pokemon, Animal Crossing, and Link's Awakening.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Where's my classic see-through model, Nintendo?



What the hell is with those squats, man? That's the worst form I've ever seen, especially with weights that size, which her chicken twig legs couldn't even support. That better be the first episode with them starting out at the gym as fanservice kawaii ~uguu retards because it's triggering the fuck out of me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2019)

*Doug Bowser: No Switch Pro this year, Lite won't kill 3DS*
*Meanwhile, original Switch is getting a minor upgrade with new components*

Nintendo has claimed there will be no more new Switch hardware releasing in 2019, following yesterday's unveiling of the Switch Lite.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2019)

I will wait for the Pro, no rush


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mario



8bit 240p Mario? lmao

and this shit has 32gb, meanwhile my 4yrs old iphone has 64gb and its a lot smaller than snitch lite... how?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> 8bit 240p Mario? lmao
> 
> and this shit has 32gb, meanwhile my 4yrs old iphone has 64gb and its a lot smaller than snitch lite... how?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm good with my OG Switch. Just let me use a TB with of storage and I'm good. I've already had to expand again with 200 GB. Who knows how long that'll last.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm good with my OG Switch. Just let me use a TB with of storage and I'm good. I've already had to expand again with 200 GB. Who knows how long that'll last.



If it’s Made in China, maybe 25days tops


----------



## Aduro (Jul 12, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> That's because it technically is a downgrade. A Switch Lite is just a permanent portable Switch without the TV option. Which kind of defeats the main gimmick of the product.


Also doesn't have rumble feature or detachable joy cons. Its hilarious that they did a 10 minute video to sell a product that's just the same thing cheaper but without console connection.
Also the screen is smaller in exchange for it being a little lighter and it probably still won't fit in your pocket.

The only decent reason to get the Lite is the price. And even that isn't that big of an improvement when you consider how much more pre-owned Switch games cost compared to other consoles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2019)

They should've probably buffed the battery life even more IMO.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They should've probably buffed the battery life even more IMO.


It's such a tiny bump and the battery life was already too low to begin with.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 13, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Also doesn't have rumble feature or detachable joy cons. Its hilarious that they did a 10 minute video to sell a product that's just the same thing cheaper but without console connection.
> Also the screen is smaller in exchange for it being a little lighter and it probably still won't fit in your pocket.
> 
> The only decent reason to get the Lite is the price. And even that isn't that big of an improvement when you consider how much more pre-owned Switch games cost compared to other consoles.



It clearly isn't being marketed toward us. Similarly with the 2DS. This is mainly being aimed at kids who aren't really going to care for the "Switch" functionality but they will want to play Pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's such a tiny bump and the battery life was already too low to begin with.



The shitty 3DS battery life being accepted by the fanbase really made them comfortable with shitty battery lives in their products.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The shitty 3DS battery life being accepted by the fanbase really made them comfortable with shitty battery lives in their products.


I miss the DSlite's insane battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2019)

i would be surprised if that 9hrs battery life is fake when the console can only run 240p games


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i would be surprised if that 9hrs battery life is fake when the console can only run 240p games


It's fake in the same way that the current 6 hour high end is fake. Switch games unless they're shitty weak indies do 2.5-4 or so. 5.5 being the new lower-middle end is pretty much a doubling of the battery life.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 19, 2019)

/r/Nintendo is the biggest shithole forum out of all major video game community outlets I can think of.

Sony fanboys and Xbox dudebros have nothing on the average Nintendo sycophant.

Exhibit A:



And you might think hey that's just a random thread, nbd.

Except that shill is a mod of the Nintendo sub.

Exhibits B,C:



Same guy. Still a mod right now, been deleting complaints about Nintendo shit since he's been made a mod. He deleted class action lawsuit topics hours ago.



Still him.

Imagine defending a giant corporation and stomping out criticism from ordinary people


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Imagine defending a giant corporation


I do that with Marvel Studios 

 but they make great movies right into my veins


that N shilling is hilarious(ly sad) tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2019)

>2019

Still don't have a reddit account  

But yeah, that's some very embarrassing shilling. If I ever get this bad with Capcom please demod me.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 19, 2019)

Naruto said:


> /r/Nintendo is the biggest shithole forum out of all major video game community outlets I can think of.
> 
> Sony fanboys and Xbox dudebros have nothing on the average Nintendo sycophant.
> 
> ...



Someone's on Nintendo's payroll.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 19, 2019)

Heard about and looked into the Hori Split Pad Pro coming out (about $50). Ths joycon issue is a mess.n I just play Lapis x Labyrinth and Disgaea 5 atm on my switch. Trying to play Bayonetta, XC2, BotW, Odyssey or any competent shooter/Action/Adventure with drift is a nightmare atm.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2019)

Still can't believe we have the inevitable stick drifting problem so many generations in. That shit has been a problem since the Gamecube.


----------



## Karma (Jul 19, 2019)

The Pokemon subreddit is great, they actively complain about SWSH on the daily

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2019)

Switch with Mickey ears


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2019)

Switch storage is a motherfuck. Can't download Fire Emblem cuz Smash takes up 14 gigs out of 25. I need the best performing microsd guys. Plz halp.

I know @Naruto is big ass nerd in this shit. And @MusubiKazesaru owns like 19 Switchs or something. Tagging @Shirker just for good measures.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2019)

microSDXC ~250-400 GB  Sandisk/Kingston are ok

speed honestly doesnt _really_ matter, you wont notice shit
whichever good brand SDXC you get - will more than enough for Switch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jul 25, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Switch storage is a motherfuck. Can't download Fire Emblem cuz Smash takes up 14 gigs out of 25. I need the best performing microsd guys. Plz halp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jul 25, 2019)

Our media embeds addon is messing up amazon links, lmao.

Get Samsung EVO Plus or EVO Select, they're the same thing but one is branded for Amazon.

You can get a 128GB card for 20 bucks, 256GB for 50 bucks, or 512GB for 85 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 25, 2019)

Why would you download anything you don't have to unless there's a severe discount in comparison like all of those published indie games vs the eshop versions? How would you have room for anything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I own one
> 
> I actually have an extra 128gb microSDcard lying around because I didn't think I had one but already did (though that doesn't mean it's useless in the future). There's far more digital only games than I'd like. I'm not unwilling to sell it.
> 
> Sandisk has 128gb ones that are already formatted for the Switch (possibly all microSDs of the right sort already are though). You can get bigger ones though, it's just a matter of how much you want to spend. You should make sure to use ebay and look up deals because lower prices are available even if they're pretty easy to find at $25~ at that size.





Naruto said:


>





Naruto said:


> Our media embeds addon is messing up amazon links, lmao.
> 
> Get Samsung EVO Plus or EVO Select, they're the same thing but one is branded for Amazon.
> 
> You can get a 128GB card for 20 bucks, 256GB for 50 bucks, or 512GB for 85 bucks.



I'll look into these.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 25, 2019)

Most of my switch games are digital. I'm tired of switching carts around.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 25, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >2019
> 
> Still don't have a reddit account
> 
> But yeah, that's some very embarrassing shilling. If I ever get this bad with Capcom please demod me.



All is forgiven. You just admitted in the other thread that Super Smash Bros is a piece of shit fighting game 


Naruto said:


> /r/Nintendo is the biggest shithole forum out of all major video game community outlets I can think of.
> 
> Sony fanboys and Xbox dudebros have nothing on the average Nintendo sycophant.
> 
> ...



I bet your ass he never played any other console in his entire life other than Snitch 

The poor lad must be in his late thirties and only played mario and pokemon all his life. That’s really sad tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> You just admitted in the other thread that Super Smash Bros is a piece of shit fighting game



>2019

TerminaTHOR still lacks basic reading comprehension.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >2019
> 
> TerminaTHOR still lacks basic reading comprehension.



Lol you admitted arena games are meh and Smash is an arena fighting game by definition since you are literally fighting in an arena with the goal of knocking off the enemies outside of the arena 

I don’t even understand why it’s considered a fighting game in the first place lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Lol you admitted arena games are meh and Smash is an arena fighting game by definition since you are literally fighting in an arena with the goal of knocking off the enemies outside of the arena
> 
> 
> I don’t even understand why it’s considered a fighting game in the first place lol



Reading comprehension still -3/10. Made up definitions still suck as well. 

Never change Termina. Can always use a good laugh when am down.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Reading comprehension still -3/10. Made up definitions still suck as well.
> 
> Never change Termina. Can always use a good laugh when am down.



Lmao. You just exposed yourself and use your dirty old tricks to turn the subject against me 

I thought real fighting games are complex and technical like tekken, street fighter, dead or alive, soul calibur, king of fighters, etc. Not this two button bullshit 

You can also use google and they all define smash as an arena game disguised as a fighting game and you win by literally knocking off the opponents out of the arena. So are you also admitting that Ningendo is a liar and that smash is not an arena fighter game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao. You just exposed yourself and use your dirty old tricks to turn the subject against me



What subject? There's nothing here. You kickstarted your own debate over misinterpreting my post. 



Jake CENA said:


> I thought real fighting games are complex and technical like tekken, street fighter, dead or alive, soul calibur, king of fighters, etc. Not this two button bullshit



What the hell is a "real" fighting game? Smash can be just as complex and technical as those fighters if not more so depending on the level. Also, Smash is not a two button fighter. Shows how much you know. 



Jake CENA said:


> You can also use google and they all define smash as an arena game disguised as a fighting game and you win by literally knocking off the opponents out of the arena. So are you also admitting that Ningendo is a liar and that smash is not an arena fighter game?



Pretty sure Soul Calibur has ring out.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I thought real fighting games are complex and technical like tekken, street fighter, dead or alive, soul calibur, king of fighters, etc. Not this two button bullshit



>Smash Bros
>Two button bullshit

>Dead or Alive
>Soul Calibur

Help me understand. I am very tired....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2019)

Nintendo and their godawful shit marketing. At least slap an "improved battery life" on the box or something.


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo and their godawful shit marketing. At least slap an "improved battery life" on the box or something.


Maybe they're trying to be sneaky about upgrading the Switch to avoid pissing off those of us who recently bought one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2019)

chibbselect said:


> Maybe they're trying to be sneaky about upgrading the Switch to avoid pissing off those of us who recently bought one.



If the Xbone and PS4 get to release mid-gen upgrades with little to no backlash, the Switch should be able to upgrade the battery life without much hassle.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo and their godawful shit marketing. At least slap an "improved battery life" on the box or something.


It's the same situation with PS4 Pros and how Sony quietly released newer Pros that don't get too loud. At least with this release, you can immediately tell which Switch is the refreshed one just by looking at the box. With the Pro, you have to look at its model number.

I could be wrong and it could be a stretch, but I think Nintendo does this because if they had tried to advertise it as a "new" switch with improved battery life, it would have had to go through the process of getting a product certified again with the respective country's government and whoever regulates their wireless/radio stuff. I know that in the US's case, Nintendo requested for a "Class II Permissive Change," which means that Nintendo can make minor changes to the switch without having to go through the certification process. So basically, it's the same Switch with the same identification. Maybe this ties into the marketing side as well. There might more hoops to jump through if you wanted to put a simple blurb that advertises improved battery life on the box, and Nintendo wanted to release this refreshed Switch as quickly as possible.

TL;DR It saves Nintendo money and resources to let word of mouth do the talking


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2019)

Happened to me about two weeks ago, played hard, left joycon is busted , drifts up if you barely touch it... T_T


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 17, 2019)

I quite think the nintendo wii is quite good.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2019)

Welp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Welp



Why would they?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why would they?


There was a report a few days ago that they did.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 18, 2019)

DOA is pretty good game.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Welp


it was too good to be true.

So now I wonder if anyone that contacted customer support to get their Switches exchanged had any successful stories.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

Ori and the Blind Forest finally announced for the Switch!!

coming out september 27


----------



## kuzzy (Aug 19, 2019)

naw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2019)

Motherfucking NES Track & Field but with 8/16bit Mario vs. Sonic crossover. What the absolute Jesus? This just became a must buy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Motherfucking NES Track & Field but with 8/16bit Mario vs. Sonic crossover. What the absolute Jesus? This just became a must buy.


Even before this it had seemed that they're putting more work into this game than the other entries in the series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2019)

This is probably making them bank because the first games looked like fucking cheap movie tie-ins. That looks nostalgic as shit, man.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 27, 2019)

It's kind of late for this but this gave me a good laugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's kind of late for this but this gave me a good laugh



Fucking love this vid. Sakurai as anorexic Alphonse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's kind of late for this but this gave me a good laugh





> Sega: "We used to fight in the past"
> "*I wish I could go back to those days*"


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 3, 2019)

Nintendo Direct tomorrow at 6 PM, eastern standard time.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 3, 2019)

lets see if this overwatch rumor will come true and one of them being in Super Smash Bros.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 3, 2019)

3 Houses DLC for sure 
Probably will get another DQXI overview
Trials of Mana stuff
Bayonetta 3 and Shin Megami Tensei V hopefully

And my usual wishlist being:

New Monolith Soft Game
Xenoblade Warriors
Mythra for Smash 
Tokyo Mirage Sessions Uncut Port/Sequel


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2019)

Just show footage of Bayo 3. Alpha fucking footage without textures, ANYTHING. Astral Chain's out the door, no more excuses.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2019)

A direct huh?

Guess it's reasonable to expect a final sell of Link's Awakening and Daemon x Machina. More Luigi's Mansion. Some minor Pokemon detail and then......I guess Metroid Prime 4 or Bayo 3?

Too early for them to start teasing 3H DLC, it just came out.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Tokyo Mirage Sessions Uncut Port/Sequel



That game is a gem, but don't do that. Don't give me hope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Nintendo Direct tomorrow at 6 PM, eastern standard time.



I can actually catch this one.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> Too early for them to start teasing 3H DLC, it just came out.



They should atleast detail the DLC stuff that's coming in October and December. They'll probably save the story DLC reveal for the first Direct of next year, since that is scheduled for April. 


> That game is a gem, but don't do that. Don't give me hope.



You want hope? Try clinging onto a rumored/''leaked'' list of ports that included not only TMS and XBCX, but also Kid Icarus Uprising. Kid Icarus Uprising! Its inclusion in this list pretty much killed all credibility the list had with me. But still, despite all my sane and logical thought processes telling me no, deep inside my heart, there's that naive piece of me that simply just wants to believe and it tells me, YES.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

Soraya Saga posted about the Direct. And as per tradition, when she posts before Directs, that usually entails a big Monolith Soft showcase. Saito also posted about the Direct. So, either he's onboard as character designer again for the new game, and/or they're indeed doing Xenoblade Warriors. 

I enjoyed Saito's designs a lot and wouldn't mind him returning, but lately, I've been enamored by the idea of Murata doing character designs for the next one. Why I would think he'd do it, I don't know, wishful thinking. Just the thought of my favorite manga artist joining forces with my favorite game studio is enough to sustain me. 

So, we just need all that, maybe a port or two of the previous Xenoblades, and of course, a Mythra for Smash reveal, and it'll be a pretty okay-to-decent Direct


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2019)

I miscalculated. No way I can make it. Have fun guys.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

Celes/Mythra set on. I am ready. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I miscalculated. No way I can make it. Have fun guys.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2019)

Just give my X port and I'm happy as far as Xeno is concerned. The Switch is already a rpg box anyway.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 4, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> Just give my X port and I'm happy as far as Xeno is concerned. The Switch is already a rpg box anyway.



Xeno ports would be awesome. But what I want ported is the Digimon World games from ps1. Pls Ninty.


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 4, 2019)

Starts in 5 minutes. There're 200k people watching.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

Overwatch confirmed

Trials of Mana Remastered 24 April 2020

Banjoe and Kazooe release today

Terry coming to smash


----------



## Karma (Sep 4, 2019)

Terry


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

More DLC than 5 from the Pass


----------



## Karma (Sep 4, 2019)

DoomSlayer and Leon hype continues


----------



## Karma (Sep 4, 2019)

D.Va rumors r also more relevant too I guess


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

TMS! Yes!!!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

Ugg, still censored tho


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

Doom 64 to come to Switch


----------



## Karma (Sep 4, 2019)

Doom 64


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

Road Company new IP coming in 2020


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

4 New features in sword and shield

Custom outfits , outerwear and gloves and hairstyles 

Pokemon camp, play with them and improve in battle (?) And visit other camps

Curry on rice? Based on ingredients and berries  over 100 types and curry dex lol

Poltageist new poke a ghost tea cup lol
Ceamorant flying water type


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

Super Nintendo Switch Online

SNES conteoller

Tetres 99


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

No extra charge, nicee


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

Assassin creed rebel in Dec


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

DMC 2 coming in Sep iirc I just looked away a bit so.missed the release day


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

Xenoblade chronicle definitive edition
2020


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

Xenoblade!!! Bionis Shoulder in there too!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

"Guh-Huh Desu Yo!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2019)

**Solo Devil May Cry 2 port*

*


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2019)

TMS+ for the Switch?

XC1 with an HD facelift?

I get to play Daemon X Machina new demo that carries save data?

Banjo and Kazooie today?

Welp, excuse me boys I got to clean up my phone screen.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

Pokemon change their motto from

"Gotta Catch them all"

To 

"Curry them all"

lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2019)

And at the rate they're re-releasing the DMC games I expect Dante in Smash in that second DLC wave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 4, 2019)

for me the Sakurai video was > the whole Direct


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2019)

The direct was what I expected. A summary of what's coming for the fall. Honestly the biggest surprises for me were TMS+ (there is hope for a sequel ) and Xenoblade HD.

Beyond that, yes Sakurai was the highlight of the show.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for me the Sakurai video was > the whole Direct



Everything else was just ports, of course it was. They're getting all the mileage they can get out of Smash.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 4, 2019)

Nintendo will invent immortality just so Sakurai can keep making Smash for all eternity


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2019)

Wasn't it beautiful watching Sakurai shilling for Xbox?

PLAY BANJO AND KAZOOIE ON XBOX RIGHT NOW!



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nintendo will invent immortality just so Sakurai can keep making Smash for all eternity



They better do it soon, all those age memes are straight out the window.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2019)

You can tell he was like "Yeah, we're obligated to tell where you can play this game. So we just got it over with."


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 4, 2019)

I remember when some of you were so dead set on this game being the port of Wii U Smash


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2019)

I mean


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 4, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Xenoblade!!! Bionis Shoulder in there too!


That was the cut area wasn't it? It was fairly complete as far as the area itself went too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That was the cut area wasn't it? It was fairly complete as far as the area itself went too.



Yep.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wasn't it beautiful watching Sakurai shilling for Xbox?



It was doubly hilarious in the dub of that presentation cause they kept the background laughter as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2019)

We got a port of Overwatch and that fucking garbage Fire EmblemxSMT crossover before Wonderful 101.

Wake the fuck up, Nintendo.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeh who the fuck cares about overwatch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 5, 2019)

God bless if the usual nintendo r34 guys get to working on overwatch due to this


I need me Mercy x Palutena x Samus


----------



## Xhominid (Sep 6, 2019)

We need to seriously start handing out FCs for the Super Nintendo Library now for Mario Kart and F-Zero shenanigans with it's online!

We need to go nuts with some tournies and shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2019)

Just saw it and it was a pretty good direct.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2019)

What took you so long? There's shitposting to be done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What took you so long? There's shitposting to be done.



I practically worked the entire day yesterday.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I practically worked the entire day yesterday.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I practically worked the entire day yesterday.


But didn't it air two days ago?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> But didn't it air two days ago?



Time zones fam.


----------



## sworder (Sep 7, 2019)

the real ports we need are the mario galaxy games

I'd double dip on both


----------



## Xebec (Sep 7, 2019)

sworder said:


> the real ports we need are the mario galaxy games
> 
> I'd double dip on both


And OoT, Windwaker and Twilight Princess


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2019)

Malos said:


> And OoT, Windwaker and Twilight Princess


Skyward Sword really should've gotten a port on Wii U while they still had access to use of the Wiimote controls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2019)

Nah. The only port we really ever need is Devil's Third.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nah. The only port we really ever need is Devil's Third.


Lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 10, 2019)

The latest update added a few things but most prominently we can now invite players to play games online with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frieza (Sep 10, 2019)

I realized the stupid reason that would make me buy a switch pro(if it ever came out). Imagine having a larger screen and joycons with analog triggers, a microphone and camera with TWO freaking gamecard slots. Switch from one game card to the other.

Smash in one slot for casual play. Breath of the Wild or whatever single player adventure or rpg in the other.

If not this gen. In 5 years they make the switch 2.. or super switch ultra whatever. Make it backwards compatible.. and its another lighting fire winner.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2019)

or you can just install digital versions on a large SDXC card


----------



## Frieza (Sep 10, 2019)

Shh. Physical game cart collectors don't agree with this idealogy .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 10, 2019)

Frieza said:


> I realized the stupid reason that would make me buy a switch pro(if it ever came out). Imagine having a larger screen and joycons with analog triggers, a microphone and camera with TWO freaking gamecard slots. Switch from one game card to the other.
> 
> Smash in one slot for casual play. Breath of the Wild or whatever single player adventure or rpg in the other.
> 
> If not this gen. In 5 years they make the switch 2.. or super switch ultra whatever. Make it backwards compatible.. and its another lighting fire winner.


You want an even bigger screen? It's already nearly un-portable and only fits into the biggest of pockets.


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 10, 2019)

Malos said:


> And OoT, Windwaker and Twilight Princess


I know there's 0 chance of this happening, but it'd be nice if they released the HD ports of TP and WW and made them compatible with the gamecube controller/adapter thing


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 12, 2019)

Nintendo doing Nintendo things again. Here's Ring Fit Adventure


WiiFit-like rpg thing where you move by running in place and beat your enemies with squats and stuff


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2019)

Someone actually pitched a JRPG that you play by doing squats which was greenlit. What a time to be alive.

The completion rate of this game is going to be a greasy 6% or something.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2019)

Society slowly trying to trick Otaku into taking better care of themselves.
First it was that exercise anime, then it was that manga where your cells are quirky characters and cute waifus.

Now we got an RPG with actually decent art direction. This shit is manipulative and I won't stand for it! Mostly because standing too fast tuckers me out.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Society slowly trying to trick Otaku into taking better care of themselves.
> First it was that exercise anime, then it was that manga where your cells are quirky characters and cute waifus.
> 
> Now we got an RPG with actually decent art direction. This shit is manipulative and I won't stand for it! Mostly because standing too fast tuckers me out.


Go lose weight you absolute potato.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> manga where your *cells *are quirky characters and *cute waifus*.



I am so tired.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Society slowly trying to trick Otaku into taking better care of themselves.
> First it was that exercise anime, then it was that manga where your cells are quirky characters and cute waifus.
> 
> Now we got an RPG with actually decent art direction. This shit is manipulative and I won't stand for it! Mostly because standing too fast tuckers me out.



I wish I saved that 4chan post that translated some Japanese article where gym goers where complaining that a sudden wave of otaku starting working out were emanating a toxic fucking smell of people who don't wash. Apparently it's 'cause of that new gym focused anime with some cute bitches working out. Shit's funny. Whatever it takes to get them off their ass.

This idea ain't too bad. Right down to the fact that your character is popping its well toned ass at the TV to motivate you to reach that goal while working out with a hard-on.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am so tired.



Hey, the french did it first. Took japan long enough to pull that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Sep 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wish I saved that 4chan post that translated some Japanese article where gym goers where complaining that a sudden wave of otaku starting working out were emanating a toxic fucking smell of people who don't wash. Apparently it's 'cause of that new gym focused anime with some cute bitches working out. Shit's funny. Whatever it takes to get them off their ass.
> 
> This idea ain't too bad. Right down to the fact that your character is popping its well toned ass at the TV to motivate you to reach that goal while working out with a hard-on.
> 
> ...



Please link that shit if you ever find it again. I could use a good laugh


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am so tired.


It's actually not bad.

Non-lewd anime. Actually operates of scientific basis. (Or at least pretty damn close).

Platelet-chan.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2019)

It wasn't too long ago that Japan was trying to get otaku off their asses and get jobs or join the JDF.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 13, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> It wasn't too long ago that Japan was trying to get otaku off their asses and get jobs or join the JDF.


We'll have mechs in no time.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am so tired.



You know who's not tired? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Real talk tho, like Death said, there was in fact a period in time where people on 4ch and 2ch started eating and living better because they didn't wanna disappoint the little people living inside them. I'm not sure if they stuck with it long enough to develop a habit, but hey.

I mean, on the one hand, it's a little depressing that a cartoon is what it took to encourage people to not waste away, but on the other hand... if it works. 






EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> It wasn't too long ago that Japan was trying to get otaku off their asses and get jobs or join the JDF.



There was a meme regarding Darling in the Franxx that theorized it was propaganda to encourage people to start fucking because of their abysmal birthrate problem. Probably no truth to it, but lol.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2019)

Since we're on what Japan is trying to push propaganda wise, I thought this little game revealed at TGS was somewhat relevant.

Hinomaruko



			
				Summary from Gematsu said:
			
		

> 2039 A.D.
> 
> The lifeline of the Empire of Japan was likely to collapse.
> 
> ...



So what I'm getting is that you play as a cute Japanese Freedom Fighter to kick all the nasty invading foreigners out of your country. Perfect for setting the stage for the 2020 Olympics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You know who's not tired?


Pretty sure those are the Macrophages you've got there.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2019)

A Macrophage is a type of wbc, but u rite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2019)

ningendo will never change


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2019)

Before I click the link I am gonna guess the first one is the DSi.

EDIT: wtf! I didn't know the 3DS XL sold this well. And why is the GBC so low?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Before I click the link I am gonna guess the first one is the DSi.
> 
> EDIT: wtf! I didn't know the 3DS XL sold this well. And why is the GBC so low?


3DS XL did really well. Lite did weirdly poorly too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> 3DS XL did really well. Lite did weirdly poorly too.



You mean DS Lite right? Yeah, I'd assume the japs love their smaller handheld revisions since they're always on the move and could use the extra space in their pockets/bags. Personally I'll only buy a Switch Lite if they release a cool SE design or something, since I never game outside, even when I travel.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2019)

Can't wait for Switch Micro!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh my what is this on the Switch E-Shop I see?

Is it Dragon Quest 1, 2, and 3?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 4, 2019)

Did you guys ever talk about the "Switch Up" Fan concept?  I found out about it a couple days ago, and the more I think about it, the more I wish the Switch Lite looked like it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Did you guys ever talk about the "Switch Up" Fan concept?  I found out about it a couple days ago, and the more I think about it, the more I wish the Switch Lite looked like it.



Shit. That's slick looking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

*Nintendo Switch 2, technical details, release date (2021), and new details on Zelda Breath of the Darkness*

Nintendo is almost ready to launch the new Nintendo Switch 2. Nintendo's new home-only console, coming in January 2021.

From an user called "Xhyll" that has received this information from an internal source, a former employee of Nintendo Company.

This information comes from an internal source, a former employee of Nintendo Company. In the recent meeting of Nintendo's marketing managers, the latest definitive patent of the new prototype of the new Nintendo Switch 2 was approved, according to the company's plan for the expansion of the Switch ecosystem. Nintendo Switch 2 is proposed as a partner of the classic Nintendo Switch, sharing its games, and all the peripherals connected to it. (not a new generation for the Nintendo brand) Nintendo Switch 2 will be an exclusively home console, but will also bring with it an extreme evolution and technical/graphics upgrades of existing Nintendo Switch games on the market.

A video demonstration was then shown with Zelda Breath of the Wild at 60 fps and 4K, running on a Switch 2 prototype, to members of the entire marketing department. In addition, a short gameplay demo (about 10 minutes) of the new Zelda game, Zelda Breath of the Darkness, is also shown. A battle is then shown where Link and Zelda fight together against a Dark Guardian in underground ruins, highlighting how Zelda helps Link by assisting him in the battle by protecting him with a dazzling light when he is in trouble, and highlighting the enemy's weaknesses. The game will be officially released along with the launch of the new Switch 2, and will be one of the first Nintendo games to exploit the potential of the new console.

Then the final hardware technical features of the new Switch 2 console are listed:

Dimensions: 121 mm x 202 mm x 50.6 mm Weight: 398 g Connectors: 2 USB Type A ports (3.0), 2 USB Type-C ports, 2 HDMI ports, power supply socket CPU / GPU: NVIDIA Tegra Xavier processor (custom) System memory: 64 GB (SSD) Connectivity: Wireless LAN, Bluetooth 5.1 Video output: standard 1920 x 1080 resolution, FullHD [60 fps], maximum Ultra HD and 4K resolution. Audio output: linear PCM 5.1 stereo support, and 7.1 surround. Speakers: stereo USB ports: Type A (3.0), and Type-C Audio socket: stereo output Game card slots: only for Nintendo Switch and Nintendo Switch 2 game cards Power supply: AC 100 - 240 V, 50/60 HZ

The price and the date for the official marketing of the new hardware is also discussed during the meeting. The selling price is around $ 400, with fluctuating variations depending on the market of sale and trade of the hardware, while the official launch window on the market for the new Nintendo Switch 2, with a worldwide release, and set for January 2021.









Also comes with a Bowsette sex slave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also comes with a Bowsette sex slave


All I needed to know.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2019)

**Breath of the Darkness*
*
I didn't know I was named after a Nintendo title after a night of clubbing.


----------



## chibbselect (Oct 4, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Did you guys ever talk about the "Switch Up" Fan concept?  I found out about it a couple days ago, and the more I think about it, the more I wish the Switch Lite looked like it.


It's kind of infuriating that we didn't get something like this. I've heard that Ninty cut more corners with the Switch--hell, mine is pretty new, and the dock doesn't notice the system half the time. I would've liked a premium model :/

How reliable are those Switch 2 rumors?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 4, 2019)

So he goes from Hero of the Wilds to Hero of Breaths? 

Someone get our boy a tic tac.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

I fully expect Shadow the Hedgehog as an optional villain in that game, it's only fitting.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I fully expect Shadow the Hedgehog as an optional villain in that game, it's only fitting.


Hey hey.

C'mon now. People put a lot of work into this.

More than can be said for the majority of the Sonic 3D games.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 5, 2019)

You'd think I'd learned from Gunvolt 1 and 2 that this series is all kinds of fucked up wrapped up in a package that's reminiscent of the X/Zero games. Just much darker.

Nope. Similar to how the Zero series continues from the X series. iX picks up from where GV2 left off. And that includes making the tone much darker in  the usual GV series fashion.  Fucking ooof.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2019)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

Got somethin' you wanna say, dingus?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> Got somethin' you wanna say, dingus?



About what?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 18, 2019)

Combined sales of the original Switch and Switch Lite systems are over 15 million units in North America, Nintendo has announced. Additionally, fourteen games have surpassed one million units sold.

Here’s the full announcement from Nintendo:


REDMOND, Wash.–(BUSINESS WIRE)– The Nintendo Switch and Nintendo Switch Lite systems have combined to sell over 15 million units in North America since the launch of the flagship Nintendo Switch system in March 2017, according to internal data from Nintendo. Through September, Nintendo Switch sales in North America were up more than 20% year to date. In the U.S. alone, Nintendo Switch has been the best-selling video game console for 10 months in a row, according to the NPD Group, which tracks video game sales in the United States.

“As we enter our third holiday season, Nintendo Switch is creating smiles and enjoying broad appeal, with more than 15 million consumers across North America playing their favorite games whenever and wherever they like,” said Nintendo of America President Doug Bowser. “And this holiday, we are bringing Nintendo Switch owners even more fresh and unique entertainment experiences, like Ring Fit Adventure, Luigi’s Mansion 3, Pokémon Sword and Pokémon Shield, and Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games: Tokyo 2020, adding to the system’s large and diverse library of games.”

To date, 14 Nintendo Switch games in North America have sold more than 1 million units, with four selling more than 6 million: Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Super Mario Odyssey and Super Smash Bros. Ultimate. Franchises like Mario Kart and Super Smash Bros. broke records on Nintendo Switch, with their latest iterations selling faster than any other games in the series.

Multiple games from publisher and developer partners have also achieved significant sales, such as Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle from Ubisoft, Minecraft from Mojang AB and Fortnite from Epic Games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)

They need to stop jiggling Rouge. Shit's not right yo.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 21, 2019)

The Breath of Darkness game better not be another ocean wide, puddle deep open world


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 22, 2019)

jesusus said:


> The Breath of Darkness game better not be another ocean wide, puddle deep open world


It's only puddle deep if you look that deep, fool.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 22, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They need to stop jiggling Rouge. Shit's not right yo.


You know you love it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Nintendo Switch 2, technical details, release date (2021), and new details on Zelda Breath of the Darkness*
> 
> Nintendo is almost ready to launch the new Nintendo Switch 2. Nintendo's new home-only console, coming in January 2021.
> 
> ...


God I hope this is true

although I wonder how you expand storage on this thing for going full digital

SDXC cards seems silly for a home console, so it would have to be external USB drives ? but ideally you could switch the internal SSD for a larger one like you can swap drives on PS4/Xbone


----------



## Harlow (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2019)

jesusus said:


> The Breath of Darkness game better not be another ocean wide, puddle deep open world



Breath of the Wild wasn’t like that, why would its sequel be?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2019)

64GB SSD? lmao


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 31, 2019)

Switch sales are at 41.67 million and Switch Lite after release has done 1.95 million in sales with turquoise being the most popular color.

Thanks to Nintendo’s latest financial results, we’re able to get a look at the company’s latest million sellers.

A few notable entries appear in Nintendo’s latest list. Super Mario Maker 2 and Zelda: Link’s Awakening have both sold over three million copies at 3.93 million and 3.13 million respectively. Additionally, Fire Emblem: Three Houses is at 2.29 million.

Here’s the full lineup:


*Switch*

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 19.01 million
Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 15.71 million
Super Mario Odyssey – 15.38 million
Zelda: Breath of the Wild – 14.54 million
Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 11.28 million
Splatoon 2 – 9.28 million
Super Mario Party – 7.59 million
New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe – 4.59 million
Super Mario Maker 2 – 3.93 million
Zelda: Link’s Awakening – 3.13 million
Fire Emblem: Three Houses – 2.29 million

*3DS*

Mario Kart 7 – 18.47 million
Pokemon X/Y – 16.42 million
Pokemon Sun/Moon – 16.17 million
Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire – 14.23 million
New Super Mario Bros. 2 – 13.27 million
Super Mario 3D Land – 12.60 million
Animal Crossing: New Leaf – 12.36 million
Super Smash Bros. for 3DS – 9.54 million
Pokemon Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon – 8.57 million
Tomodachi Life – 6.51 million


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 31, 2019)

Mario Kart 8 DX has outsold Mario Kart 7. It is now the 3rd best-selling game in the franchise (behind DS and Wii)

Fire Emblem Three Houses has outsold Fire Emblem Awakening It is now the 2nd best-selling game in the franchise (behind Fates).

Link's Awakening NSW has outsold Link's Awakening DX. It will comfortably outsell the original Gameboy version by the end of the year.


----------



## Karma (Oct 31, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 11.28 million


----------



## Vino (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

What the shit are those Mario Kart numbers


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the shit are those Mario Kart numbers


I know right? At this rate they won't even make another one and this one is already five years old. I'm ready for the next one, not to buy the same game again.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the shit are those Mario Kart numbers



Tells me a shit ton of people wanted their kart fix, but didn't wanna get a WiiU


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the shit are those Mario Kart numbers



What are you -*sees 8 deluxe numbers*- WHAT THE FUCKING HELL?!

Did people really shell all that much out for a damn port? The fuck?! 

I didn't buy it specifically because I was waiting for a new one but now I can see that ain't happening. For that I might as well buy the damn port.

Also 3H beating Awakening.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I know right? At this rate they won't even make another one and this one is already five years old. I'm ready for the next one, not to buy the same game again.



I don't see any point in making a NEW new Mario Kart. Just asset dump to make the game bigger every 2 years or so. 



Shirker said:


> Tells me a shit ton of people wanted their kart fix, but didn't wanna get a WiiU



Imagine what BotW would have been if it was WiiU only. 



ShadowReij said:


> What are you -*sees 8 deluxe numbers*- WHAT THE FUCKING HELL?!
> 
> Did people really shell all that much out for a damn port? The fuck?!
> 
> ...



That's exactly what 19 million other people said.. Probably.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> Also 3H beating Awakening.



Yeah but to be honest sequels typically sell on the merit of their predecessors. 3H is the vanguard of FE on the Switch, and people like FE so it sold well. Subsequent FEs on this platform will probably be better, but sell a bit worse.

Fates was the better 3DS game, change my mind.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 31, 2019)

From the gameplay stand point? Yeah. Fates is definitely the more solid 3DS game.

That's about as much as I'll give it.

Awakening's story was absolute shit making it difficult to play through, but Fates was just.......oooof.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> Awakening's story was absolute shit making it difficult to play through, but Fates was just.......oooof.



There's a Fire Emblem game with a good story?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 31, 2019)

Naruto said:


> There's a Fire Emblem game with a good story?



If by good you mean something you can actually enjoy without it dragging the game down? Sure. We've had a few of those. It just wasn't Awakening or Fates.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> If by good you mean something you can actually enjoy without it dragging the game down? Sure. We've had a few of those. It just wasn't Awakening or Fates.



I started with Awakening so everything seems shit to me.

I dabbled in the GBA ones a little bit but dropped them. Mind you I enjoy Fire Emblem, I just think the narrative is complete trash. That includes 3H.

Compare and contrast with Final Fantasy Tactics, all but forgotten bastions of the genre. Both the original on the PS1 and the first Tactics Advance (I liked A2 but can't say the story held my attention given it was just a retread) were very well written despite being massively different in tone.

This is why I take what I can get from FE. Which frankly for me has been an enjoyable combat system (less so in 3H), a cool soundtrack, cool cinematics and playing matchmaker with my units to breed super soldiers.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Yeah but to be honest sequels typically sell on the merit of their predecessors. 3H is the vanguard of FE on the Switch, and people like FE so it sold well. Subsequent FEs on this platform will probably be better, but sell a bit worse.
> 
> Fates was the better 3DS game, change my mind.



Narrative


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## chibbselect (Nov 1, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine what BotW would have been if it was WiiU only.


Every store would've sold out of tiki torches, to say the least


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 2, 2019)

3 million for Link's Awakening in 8 days. . . .  

Well deserved. The Oracle duo next, por favor. 

Three Houses already above Awakening. Guess I should shut up forever about the series missing Kozaki now. 




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine what BotW would have been if it was WiiU only.



I'm still mad they took out the gamepad functions.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 2, 2019)

Link's Awakening is a treasure.

I need the Oracle Series next. The retrecking of Fallen Timeline Link's journey must continue.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 2, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> Link's Awakening is a treasure.
> 
> I need the Oracle Series next. The retrecking of Fallen Timeline Link's journey must continue.


It'd be interesting to see them remake Zelda II.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 3, 2019)

After the Switch debuted in 2017, it was no surprise to see surprise to see support for the 3DS wind down. The new console had quickly proved to be incredibly successful, and Nintendo needed to prepare a number of experiences for its latest platform. After Kirby’s Extra Epic Yarn this past March, that was pretty much it for the 3DS.

Had Mario & Luigi: Bowser’s Inside Story + Bowser Jr.’s Journey sold better, perhaps 3DS could have seen a few additional games. Imran Khan, a former senior editor at Game Informer, claimed in a recent episode of the Kinda Funny Games Daily show that a new Fire Emblem remake was planned for the dedicated handheld – among other plans. Khan now speculates that we could see it on Switch instead.

Khan’s full words:


“When AlphaDream closed down, part of the reason in my head at least was that Mario & Luigi: Bowser’s Inside Story remake for the 3DS didn’t do well at all. Like, someone in the area of first month sales were like 11,000 copies. So I was not surprised the studio shut down after that – or at least filed for bankruptcy, they haven’t officially shut down yet.

When that happened, I had heard Nintendo cancelled a bunch of further 3DS plans. I would not be shocked to see those games eventually come to Switch, too. I know there was another Fire Emblem remake in the works for 3DS. That was one of the things they shuttered. So maybe that’s one of the things they do bring forward in the future.”


----------



## Harmonie (Nov 3, 2019)

If that's really what killed AlphaDream it is quite baffling and frustrating. Nintendo should know darn well that unless you're a huge ticket title like a new mainline Pokemon game, you are not going to sell well on a system that is on its way out the door. If this was such a risk for AlphaDream then it simply shouldn't have been taken. 

Add that onto the fact that the original Bowser's Inside Story could still be played on the 3DS via backwards compatibility. This was a very strange move to make if it was such a risk to the success of AlphaDream.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 3, 2019)

This is rumor atm by the way.

Don't take it 100% seriously, but it's an interesting one.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 3, 2019)

During the Q&A portion of Nintendo’s latest financial results briefing, president Shuntaro Furukawa addressed the topic of bringing back older games. Furukawa was first asked about software development given the release of the Switch Lite as well as the possibility of remakes for titles previously released on handhelds.

Furukawa said the following, as translated by *Siliconera*:


“With the release of the Nintendo Switch Lite, there is a possibility to bring back titles that have previously been developed for handheld consoles. However, within Nintendo, rather than rereleasing past handheld games because of the Nintendo Switch Lite’s release, we are discussing more what sorts of new games we can create for the entire Nintendo Switch family. Within that, we are also considering past titles, but regarding what sorts of discussions are being held in detail, there is nothing I can say at present.”

A couple of questions later, Furukawa was asked if Nintendo is actively looking to release titles popular in the past proactively on the Switch:

“Regarding the future, there is no clear directive to release remade titles. On one hand, in our 30 years of game console business we have made many past games that have been played by a many people, which have left strong impressions on them, and this is a very valuable asset to our company. Nostalgia is one great appeal, but even in remake titles, what’s more important is to create new game experiences, fun, and more. More than anything, we believe that passion towards wanting to remake the game from the creator of the original game is very important. For a recent example, Link’s Awakening, which you previously mentioned, is a good example of a game that has been reviewed by customers as both ‘nostalgic’ and ‘new’.”


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 3, 2019)

Just wanted someone's opinion:
I plan on buying a Nintendo Switch during Black Friday since it will be on sale. The problem is that I can only think of (at least) 4 games that interests me that are exclusive to the Switch (Bayonetta 2, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Super Mario Odyssey, and Super Mario Maker 2). Other games that I do plan on looking at are also on other platforms like Okami.

Do you think I should just hold off on the Switch again until another time? I'm not desperate for the Switch, nor do I feel the urge to own one.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 3, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> Just wanted someone's opinion:
> I plan on buying a Nintendo Switch during Black Friday since it will be on sale. The problem is that I can only think of (at least) 4 games that interests me that are exclusive to the Switch (Bayonetta 2, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Super Mario Odyssey, and Super Mario Maker 2). Other games that I do plan on looking at are also on other platforms like Okami.
> 
> Do you think I should just hold off on the Switch again until another time? I'm not desperate for the Switch, nor do I feel the urge to own one.


It's up to you. Do only those games interest you? Does the Switch's particular functions interest you? Etc

You don't need to feel forced to, but it should be a console that you eventually want to buy other games for whether it's upcoming games, or backlogged games over time.

If you do get one make sure it has the improved battery life.


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 4, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> Just wanted someone's opinion:
> I plan on buying a Nintendo Switch during Black Friday since it will be on sale. The problem is that I can only think of (at least) 4 games that interests me that are exclusive to the Switch (Bayonetta 2, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Super Mario Odyssey, and Super Mario Maker 2). Other games that I do plan on looking at are also on other platforms like Okami.
> 
> Do you think I should just hold off on the Switch again until another time? I'm not desperate for the Switch, nor do I feel the urge to own one.



Like Musubi said, it's up to you. I feel like 4 exclusives are enough to justify buying it. Are you interested in the other exclusives (Astral Chain, Zelda, Smash Bros), or upgraded ports like DQ11? That could be a deciding factor for you.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 4, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's up to you. Do only those games interest you? Does the Switch's particular functions interest you? Etc
> 
> You don't need to feel forced to, but it should be a console that you eventually want to buy other games for whether it's upcoming games, or backlogged games over time.
> 
> If you do get one make sure it has the improved battery life.





chibbselect said:


> Like Musubi said, it's up to you. I feel like 4 exclusives are enough to justify buying it. Are you interested in the other exclusives (Astral Chain, Zelda, Smash Bros), or upgraded ports like DQ11? That could be a deciding factor for you.



The games that I mentioned interests me, and the only other exclusive that I prefer is Astral Chain. Can't think of any other games that interest me that will come to the Switch in the future at the moment.

This feels more like a quantity question (and sometimes quality too), since I do like the Switch as a console, but is it worth it just for a few games?

Anyways, thanks for the responses.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 4, 2019)

Harmonie said:


> If that's really what killed AlphaDream it is quite baffling and frustrating. Nintendo should know darn well that unless you're a huge ticket title like a new mainline Pokemon game, you are not going to sell well on a system that is on its way out the door. If this was such a risk for AlphaDream then it simply shouldn't have been taken.
> 
> Add that onto the fact that the original Bowser's Inside Story could still be played on the 3DS via backwards compatibility. This was a very strange move to make if it was such a risk to the success of AlphaDream.



I don't think Nintendo forced Alphadream to take that risk. They took it themselves and paid the price for it. 

The M&L franchise was unfortunately on a decline even before the remakes happened as well. The writing quality of Dream Team and Paper Jam was markedly below previous titles. It's like what happened with the Paper Mario series where they tried to give Bowser a bigger role as the villain like he has in mainline mario games (rather than a new and original character) and the creativity suffered as a result. We're really in the dark age of Mario RPGs currently, but I hope one day we can see a return to what made them great (fun stuff like having Bowser as a playable character/ally rather than a villain, new and unique villains, and great memorable stories).


----------



## Harmonie (Nov 4, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> I don't think Nintendo forced Alphadream to take that risk. They took it themselves and paid the price for it.
> 
> The M&L franchise was unfortunately on a decline even before the remakes happened as well. The writing quality of Dream Team and Paper Jam was markedly below previous titles. It's like what happened with the Paper Mario series where they tried to give Bowser a bigger role as the villain like he has in mainline mario games (rather than a new and original character) and the creativity suffered as a result. We're really in the dark age of Mario RPGs currently, but I hope one day we can see a return to what made them great (fun stuff like having Bowser as a playable character/ally rather than a villain, new and unique villains, and great memorable stories).



I don't know whose decision it was. It just made no sense to produce the remake if it was this much of a risk, no matter which company made the decision.

You're right that Mario & Luigi had veered off in its own direction. That's what really confused me when a Nintendo rep came out and said that Paper Mario couldn't be an RPG series anymore because Mario & Luigi is what they chose to fill that niche (as if it had to be an either or to begin with. Nonsense). Because at the time of stating that M&L was something different itself, and neither series really represented Mario RPGs very well anymore.

You know, it reminds me a lot of what happened with the 3D Mario platformer series after Super Mario Galaxy. Super Mario Galaxy was very linear in its level design, a stark contrast with 64/Sunshine, but when the 3D Land/World series was introduced, Nintendo pretended like this wasn't a thing. They said that the Galaxy games were the classic 3D Mario platformers, while 3D Land/World were the linear ones. In reality, we had two different 3D Mario platformer series, but neither of them were like 64/Sunshine.

It was remarkable when Odyssey was revealed and they started being honest again, separating 64/Sunshine (and now Odyssey) from the Galaxy games.

Can this happen with Mario RPGs? I don't know. I want to believe. The even more remarkable thing about the 3D Mario series doing this was that a Galaxy sequel was a popular idea and would have sold boatloads. So what even motivated Nintendo to return the 3D Mario series to what it was before? I don't know, because it's not money. With the Mario RPGs, it very well could happen because of money. But I don't know if the better Mario RPGs sold all of that great. I just know that the newer Paper Marios have sold very poorly and now we know that the new Mario and Luigi games have as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2019)

bruh

this is surprising to me since there weren't any standout sales/deals for the switch this thanksgiving week. I wonder how many  of those 800,000 units sold were Switch Lites.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2019)

No need for deals, I take. They're still a hot item and SS just came out. People are just straight up eating the damn things because XMas.

I know I got my sister one. Not a Lite, but I can imagine those are making a killing. Lets hope this control stick shit's been worked out.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 6, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> bruh
> 
> this is surprising to me since there weren't any standout sales/deals for the switch this thanksgiving week. I wonder how many  of those 800,000 units sold were Switch Lites.



Pokemon came out around Thanksgiving. That was all they needed to sell those things even more like hotcakes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Can we get a normal one instead?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2019)

dang, just missed it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 21, 2019)

I just had a thought:

The events of Kirby's Adventure, which featured the series' first "Eldritch" final boss - Nightmare - occurred before the events of Kirby's Dreamland 2, the first in the "Dark Matter" trilogy. (Quadrilogy? Quintilogy? W/e)

Before unleashing and sequentially defeating Nightmare, the worst Kirby had to deal with was a gluttonous penguin-daimyo; after which Dreamland was plagued with a series of possessions, invasions and attempted take-overs by interdimensional beings.

Which means that Nightmare is, and was, literally the key and lock to releasing these _nightmares._ Maybe he was never truly defeated at all. 


Or not. It was fun thinking of this, tho. 


Also, if Kirby hadn't interfered with Meta Knight, the events of Milky Way Wishes wouldnt have happened, and the following events could've been more effectively fought off from the get-go.

Fukkin' Kirby is Chaotic Neutral with Chaotic Good leanings.


----------



## jesusus (Dec 21, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just had a thought:
> 
> The events of Kirby's Adventure, which featured the series' first "Eldritch" final boss - Nightmare - occurred before the events of Kirby's Dreamland 2, the first in the "Dark Matter" trilogy. (Quadrilogy? Quintilogy? W/e)
> 
> ...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 21, 2019)

jesusus said:


>


Dontchu make that face at me.

Do I judge you for having fun?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2019)

@Jake CENA  SNitch Lite


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2019)

God damn.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Jake CENA  SNitch Lite



That controller needs to get burned and flush the ashes down your toilet lmao


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 28, 2019)

My friends got me a Switch Lite!

Is Overwatch worth getting?

What games should I consider?


----------



## jesusus (Dec 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Jake CENA  SNitch Lite


Waste of money.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Dec 28, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> My friends got me a Switch Lite!
> 
> Is Overwatch worth getting?
> 
> What games should I consider?


Breath of the Wild? Smash Ultimate?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> My friends got me a Switch Lite!
> 
> Is Overwatch worth getting?
> 
> What games should I consider?



Skyrim remaster


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 28, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> My friends got me a Switch Lite!
> 
> Is Overwatch worth getting?
> 
> What games should I consider?



Astral Chain. It deserves a lot more love, especially considering its place on this list:


Definitely check out the Dragon Quest XI demo too. It is the start of the game and takes about ten hours, so you'll get a good feel to see if it's your cup of tea. And your progress in it carries over if you get the full game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 28, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Astral Chain. It deserves a lot more love, especially considering its place on this list:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely check out the Dragon Quest XI demo too. It is the start of the game and takes about ten hours, so you'll get a good feel to see if it's your cup of tea. And your progress in it carries over if you get the full game.


There's some other good demos too. Valkyrie Chronicles 4 has one as well.

Other games like Mario and Xenoblade 2 are good as well.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Jake CENA  SNitch Lite



I swear to fuck with this....


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> My friends got me a Switch Lite!
> 
> Is Overwatch worth getting?
> 
> What games should I consider?



There's quite a bit worth it on the Switch.

Breath of the Wild
Daemon x Machina
Super Mario Maker 2
Astral Chain
Splatoon 2

and there's some nice ports of older games/indie games for playing while traveling or in bed, like Dark Souls or Dragon's Dogma, or for indies stuff like Shovel Knight or Hollow Knight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 29, 2019)

Switch treated me real good this year. Surprised FE Warriors is ahead of Astral Chain though. I did like playing it a ton however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2019)

RPG machine


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 29, 2019)

There's so many games on sale, I dunno what to buy....


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 29, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> RPG machine



No fucking kidding.

I have so many Rpgs on the damn thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 29, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> RPG machine





ShadowReij said:


> No fucking kidding.
> 
> I have so Rpgs on the damn thing.



More on the way next year too. 

Tokyo Mirage Sessions Encore
Trials of Mana
Rune Factory 4 Special
Xenoblade Chronicles DE

That all should come in the first half of the year. And I'm still holding out hope for SMT V for later on next year too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> More on the way next year too.
> 
> Tokyo Mirage Sessions Encore
> Trials of Mana
> ...



Bravely Default 2 

And hopefully Shin Megami Tensei V


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> My friends got me a Switch Lite!
> 
> Is Overwatch worth getting?
> 
> What games should I consider?


>Overwatch

Breh, just play TF2 on the PC

Or just Overwatch on the PC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2020)

Kamiya about to block the insects that work for Nintendo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 1, 2020)

It looks like a shitty tablet UI. Bland as wet paper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2020)

They could at least release some themes for it like they did for the 3DS. I wouldn't mind paying 2 bucks for some color FFS.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't prefix platform threads, please.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Don't prefix platform threads, please.



Wasn't me.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't know how my perspective compares to other people's, but this year seems weak.

To me, a Switch release has worth if it's either an indie game I wish to play on the go (or let's face it, usually in bed) or if I can't acquire it in any other platform. I typically won't sacrifice too much for that portability, so if a game looks or runs significantly worse than it would on, say, PC, then I don't get it on the Switch.

The list of exclusives is pretty short.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

MP Trilogy coming to save 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2020)

NMH III and Panzer Dragoon gonna hold me over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I don't know how my perspective compares to other people's, but this year seems weak.
> 
> To me, a Switch release has worth if it's either an indie game I wish to play on the go (or let's face it, usually in bed) or if I can't acquire it in any other platform. I typically won't sacrifice too much for that portability, so if a game looks or runs significantly worse than it would on, say, PC, then I don't get it on the Switch.
> 
> The list of exclusives is pretty short.


There's always an early year direct to set the course for the year. If not this month then it'll probably be next month. I'd prefer it sooner than later.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There's always an early year direct to set the course for the year. If not this month then it'll probably be next month. I'd prefer it sooner than later.



I admit loving the Nintendo Direct experience. Either we get good announcements, or a surprise reveal at the end, or the direct is trash and I get to fling proverbial shit at it with my friends as our hype gets crushed together


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 20, 2020)

*Looks at release schedule*

I may finally be able to make a dent in my backlog thankfully.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2020)

Gonna have to repeast the sentiment here.

Real talk I think the only game I'm likely to purchase out of that list is Animal Crossing, which is just gonna be a gift for a relative.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 23, 2020)

Rune Factory 4 Special finally has a release date (February 25th in the US, Feb 28th in Europe). As far as a farming, crafting, questing, dungeon crawling, monster raising, community building, dating sims go, it was quite the treat with all the various facets of the game feeding into each other. This was probably the only game to come close to my playtimes in the Monster Hunter and Fire Emblems on the 3DS (not that anything really was close to those, but it was the closest ).

Probably will  skip the initial release, but will probably pick up later. But yeah, looked like the series was dead for a while, so it's good to see this coming soon and RF5 in the works.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2020)

I had an unhealthy addiction to this game for close to a month....

I wonder what took them so long to announce the release of this thing. I have a hunch what it might've been, but I have to get my hands on (or see) the full release first.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 23, 2020)

I NEED A DIRECT

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 23, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I NEED A DIRECT
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK




Never played this Rune Factory franchise. Is it a mix of just Minecrafting, Dungeon Crawling and Sotry rolled into one?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 23, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Never played this Rune Factory franchise. Is it a mix of just Minecrafting, Dungeon Crawling and Sotry rolled into one?


It seems like Harvest Moon with other shit like like combat and dungeons mixed in, kind of like Fantasy Life mixed.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 23, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Never played this Rune Factory franchise. Is it a mix of just Minecrafting, Dungeon Crawling and Sotry rolled into one?



Man I have all four Rune Factory games and I played precisely none of them.

My brother loved them on 3DS. I think it's farming.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 23, 2020)

I've been playing my Switch in bed before dozing off every night and that's been the extent of my gaming life lately, but I basically have to put it back in the dock after every play session.

So I went and got my 3DS to play some Strange Journey Redux and I gotta tell you I was three play sessions and four sectors into the schwarzwelt before I had to charge it back up.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Never played this Rune Factory franchise. Is it a mix of just Minecrafting, Dungeon Crawling and Sotry rolled into one?



I always describe RF4 to my friends as "Harvest Moon but there's shit to do".
For the gamer that likes the micromanagement of a light-hearted farming sim but always comes to the realization that it amounts to nothing if you're not the type that likes the farming for its own sake. I've no experience with the other entries tho, but I'm guessing they're similar.

The weapons, items, food and other shit you craft from the stuff you grow and wares you sell directly contributes to your ability to fight monsters. It also rewards exploration a ton since the maps you go to are littered with all types of secret areas and rare shit to help with your farming, which in turn helps with your fighting, which in turn helps with exploring. I got lost for hours... _*fuckin' weeks*_... discovering all the stuff you can do in it. Pretty neat if you don't mind time-sinky, skinner box-y type games.



Naruto said:


> I NEED A DIRECT
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



How long has it been since we straight up had one? It's mostly been themed presentations. I wonder if they're in a dry spell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Jan 29, 2020)

hopefully direct in the first week of february


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2020)

I don't even want a direct anymore


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 30, 2020)

Nintendo earning report stuff is out. 



As of December 2019, 

Sword and Shield at 16.06 million 
Link's Awakening at 4 million
*Astral Chain at 1 million*
Marvel Ultimate Alliance at 1 million


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Nintendo earning report stuff is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16 million is pretty insane


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2020)

Switch has reached another major sales milestone. With Nintendo  that total hardware sales stand at 52.48 million, it has outsold the SNES. Total SNES sales sit at 49.10 million.

Aside from the SNES, Switch previously outsold the Wii U, GameCube, and N64. Those systems moved 13.56 million, 21.74 million, and 32.92 million units respectively.

Switch should next surpass the original NES, which sold 61.91 million units.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Nintendo earning report stuff is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Ring Fit Adventure is at 2 million despite shortages. That's really impressive.

At the rate Pokemon is selling it'll probably overtake everything except MK8D, but it even has a change of getting into that range.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 30, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Also Ring Fit Adventure is at 2 million despite shortages. That's really impressive.



Makes me wonder, what if they went all in on marketing ARMS as a full blown fitness game? It still sold over 2 million itself, but over a longer period of time.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 30, 2020)

Possible leaks for Nintendo Direct games. Not confirmed.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 30, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Sword and Shield at 16.06 million





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *Astral Chain at 1 million*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2020)

Bruh, I am not sure what I'm gonna do if we get a Fusion sequel, I am not used to these kinds of smart logical decisions by Nintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2020)

I havent played a video game in forever guys

my backlog is ridiculous ;_;


----------



## xenos5 (Feb 2, 2020)

I hope we get a release date and some gameplay footage for No More Heroes 3 soon...

I honestly haven't played the other two but from clips of them i've seen online they seem like they'd be right up my alley. 

Ace Attorney 7 being announced at a direct would be really nice too though that's more of a pipe dream  (I never get tired of Murder Mystery VNs like Ace Attorney, Danganronpa, Zero Escape, etc. They're my jam).


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2020)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I havent played a video game in forever guys
> 
> my backlog is ridiculous ;_;



Having fun with Tokyo Mirage Sessions, atleast?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 2, 2020)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I havent played a video game in forever guys
> 
> my backlog is ridiculous ;_;


I know those feels. I'm trying to do more this year.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2020)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I havent played a video game in forever guys
> 
> my backlog is ridiculous ;_;



Yo, what the fuck? You were gone for ages, weren't you?

How are you doing?


----------



## JayK (Feb 2, 2020)

Couldn't find a better thread for this but I still feel like it might be relevant to a current trend in Nintendo's monetization policy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2020)

JayK said:


> Couldn't find a better thread for this but I still feel like it might be relevant to a current trend in Nintendo's monetization policy.



Man, that's some top of the line bullshit gacha jew fuckery right there. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 3, 2020)

So now they're doing subscription services in Mario Kart Tour, Animal Crossing Pocket Camp, and Fire Emblem. All three of which are already crappy gacha games which already sap absurd amounts of money in the form of "micro"transactions. How greedy can they get?


----------



## JayK (Feb 3, 2020)

Fire Emblem Heroes already made them around 600 million.

It's apparently just never enough though.

They don't even care about killing off games with their greed as can be seen in ACPC and Pokémon Masters.

Having a subscription model in a fucking gacha game is beyond madness.

A worrying trend if this carries over into their *main* business.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, that's some top of the line bullshit gacha jew fuckery right there. Jesus Christ.


Don't blame Jews for the Japs.


----------



## Aduro (Feb 3, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Don't blame Jews for the Japs.


"If anyone’s to blame its the Jews for peeving off Hitler so bad" - Joseph Sugarman (Bojack Horseman S4E2) on World War Two.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Don't blame Jews for the Japs.



I'll blame the jewps.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Yo, what the fuck? You were gone for ages, weren't you?
> 
> How are you doing?



Yeah man, I'm well. Actually just got out of a holding cell not to long ago

I got sucked into some shit with the US Government trying to find solutions regarding (climate change/human trafficking.)



Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, that's some top of the line bullshit gacha jew fuckery right there. Jesus Christ.



Speaking of jews.

Stay the fuck away from teh mafia my dude. They got witchcraft in their pocket lmao



JayK said:


> Fire Emblem Heroes already made them around 600 million.
> 
> It's apparently just never enough though.
> 
> ...


You should be worried about Ai making everything digital sales operated and nobody lives in real life anymore.

I wonder who's gonna be sacrificed to the evil overlords next


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2020)

Man people have more money than sense


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 5, 2020)

I found and started playing _Breath of Fire _on the SNES VC, and I'm just thinking...

Why would you use anything _other_ than the Boomerang for the main character's weapon?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2020)

I'll post it in the Persona 5 thread too.

Why yes Atlus, finish us off by porting your entire library into the Switch. Do it. Right into our vains.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> I'll post it in the Persona 5 thread too.
> 
> Why yes Atlus, finish us off by porting your entire library into the Switch. Do it. Right into our vains.


This is just business as usual for them, not them showing real interest tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2020)

How about some SMTV info tho?


----------



## Yuji (Feb 8, 2020)

I am weak, my finger hovers over this button every day


I actually really like the switch it has the most immersion out of any other platform I've played because it can become a part of your day almost literally at any time. Fooling around at work, on the toilet, sitting at your computer. And couple that with the movement/joy con features it all sucks you in more so than any others.

What I need is some good ass original titles to play though, instead of shitty ports that I can have the exact same experience (if not better) on my PC. Because why would I play a game like Witcher 3 on switch for example?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2020)

Yuji said:


> What I need is some good ass original titles to play though,



Astral Chain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuji (Feb 8, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Astral Chain



Does it have any joy con features?


----------



## Xebec (Feb 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How about some SMTV info tho?


"no fuck you have more scramble"


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2020)

Yuji said:


> Does it have any joy con features?



Yeah -  hd rumble for heavy impacts and stuff, and gyro aiming for when you have to shoot/slice precisely. There's even hd rumble featured in the credits song and some gyro balancing mini games in there too to go along with everything else. You can even play 2 players with two joycons, though I have yet to try that.

If you want more joycon feature heavy original games, Splatoon 2 is definitely the way to go as well. Gyro aiming is fantastic there.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 8, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> "no fuck you have more scramble"


 One day we'll hear about it. One day.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 9, 2020)

Do you guys think the library of Switch games worth playing is going to double, or are we on the home stretch? Keeping in mind the first couple years tend to be slow, even if we're over the halfway point of the console's lifetime, do you think we are going to get as many good games still as we've already gotten?


----------



## Karma (Feb 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Do you guys think the library of Switch games worth playing is going to double, or are we on the home stretch? Keeping in mind the first couple years tend to be slow, even if we're over the halfway point of the console's lifetime, do you think we are going to get as many good games still as we've already gotten?


I think so.

Most great games have at least a 4 year development cycle. Considering a lot of companies werent confident in the switch, even Nintendo partners like GF thought it would fail, it's likely they only started development after seeing the Switch's success.

Assuming they started development between late 2017 to sometime in 2018 Id like to say 2021-2022 is gonna be the Switch's peak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Do you guys think the library of Switch games worth playing is going to double, or are we on the home stretch? Keeping in mind the first couple years tend to be slow, even if we're over the halfway point of the console's lifetime, do you think we are going to get as many good games still as we've already gotten?



I'll answer you after the next direct.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Man people have more money than sense


See the difference the PC dude was like, yeah the desk will get the full blow.

At the moment in my room, there are 2 TV's and 3 monitors.

None, have a scratch on them, the second TV,  bought it yesterday for 200EUR for my grandparents at 40% off.

These are either challenged in a way or they did not pay for them with their hard-earned money ...

O and I watched TV yesterday to calibrate for the first time in  3 months.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 18, 2020)

No fucks were given in the scheduling of this


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2020)

A pokemon direct...an animal crossing direct...

They're edging us.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2020)

PT: When peeps is either asleep or just getting shaken awake by the alarm clock
ET: Either just gettin' to work/school or an hour in

"Maybe they're showing preferential treatment to Japan?"
*checks*
11:00 at night.

Nintendo with the hard read on that NEET demo


----------



## Xebec (Feb 18, 2020)

i knew this would happen and i'm still mad


----------



## Karma (Feb 18, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> No fucks were given in the scheduling of this


Metroid Prime 4 news incoming


----------



## Karma (Feb 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> Metroid Prime 4 news incoming


He also mentioned F-Zero in the comments


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> Metroid Prime 4 news incoming



I'd believe it more if not for the context provided.

"Yeah my friend got drunk and told me NDA tier info"

They had a good read on an upcoming AC direct and the rest is bs.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 18, 2020)

Geez. They revealed this Direct at a completely random time. I had given up hope on seeing an Animal Crossing Direct or any kind of Direct anytime soon since next week Nintendo will probably be focused on that reveal of the new Pokemon.

So, this is a very welcome announcement to me. The lack of a general Nintendo Direct is sticking out like a sore thumb, though. I still think Nintendo should have done something similar to what they did in September, and instead of having that separate Smash Direct, they reveal Byleth in a general January Direct and then do all of the explanations and such post-Direct. That would have evened things out much better. They could have teased Animal Crossing a little bit back then, but also revealed that there are games beyond Animal Crossing. Instead, Nintendo has left us completely in the dark and I don't understand. People are mad at the AC Direct, when really there was plenty of time for Nintendo to fit in a general Direct over the last four weeks, Nintendo just doesn't seem to give a crap.


----------



## Naruto -- BUT BEFORE WE GO (Feb 20, 2020)

Don't mind me, just leaving something here for later.


I will be making ample use of this in the future.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2020)

This pretty much sums up the grand majority of them, no lie.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 20, 2020)

The leaks said there would be two directs in February, the first one about Animal Crossing. Since half the prediction turned out to be true, perhaps we'll see another direct before the end of the month.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 21, 2020)

While the 'leak' specifically predicting the 20th for the Animal Crossing Direct could be a strong case (it also could have easily been a lucky guess), I'd be careful. Apparently next Thursday there's some Pokemon event for Pokemon Day.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 23, 2020)

More signs of hope for a Direct this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Supreme Being (Feb 25, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> More signs of hope for a Direct this week.


 Hopefully with a release date for this amazing game and what new content they've added. And whether that fantasy game they were recruiting for in 2017 was BotW2, spin off with Zelda as MC or a new IP.


----------



## Xebec (Feb 26, 2020)

for the love of god let there be one early march


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

direct cancelled due to coronavirus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2020)

Y'all notice how Doug Bowser looks like the bald porn guy from the meme? Are they related by any chance?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Y'all notice how Doug Bowser looks like the bald porn guy from the meme? Are they related by any chance?



We need to pool our resources into this.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Y'all notice how Doug Bowser looks like the bald porn guy from the meme? Are they related by any chance?


The _*W H O W H A T*_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Y'all notice how Doug Bowser looks like the bald porn guy from the meme? Are they related by any chance?



I need a comparison pic.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Y'all notice how Doug Bowser looks like the bald porn guy from the meme? Are they related by any chance?



Mah daddy always told me not to be ashamed of my favorite console.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh look, another Direct that we weren't waiting for.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Oh look, another Direct that we weren't waiting for.



Fucking copy paste Ghibli wanna be bullshit for half this direct. Jesus.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, the gamexplain rumor/leak that listed the date for this indie direct mentioned that the next real direct would be on the 26th. So, as long as global civilization doesn't collapse entirely by then, it is likely that is when it drops.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Well, the gamexplain rumor/leak that listed the date for this indie direct mentioned that the next real direct would be on the 26th. So, as long as global civilization doesn't collapse entirely by then, it is likely that is when it drops.



What if Corona was mad Nintendo hasn't aired their direct yet, and will immediately die down once they do.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What if Corona was mad Nintendo hasn't aired their direct yet, and will immediately die down once they do.



To appease Corona Chan, it has to not only come, but also live up to the hype.


----------



## chibbselect (Mar 19, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> To appease Corona Chan, it has to not only come, but also live up to the hype.


oh good god did the internet anime-tize Corona?

about time.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2020)

chibbselect said:


> oh good god did the internet anime-tize Corona?
> 
> about time.


----------



## chibbselect (Mar 19, 2020)

@Shirker 
The skull-motif bells are a nice touch.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 19, 2020)

What fans want: a general Nintendo Direct.

What fans get: Indie games and more Coronavirus.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Mar 26, 2020)

Bruh


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopes and expectations are two different things I guess.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 26, 2020)

Wtf. They dropped a direct without any announcement.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, at least we know the new character will be from ARMS.

Edit: Fucking hell, Panzer Dragoon is out already.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2020)

Bravely 2 demo out today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOO HOOOOO


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2020)

XENOBLADE. Also I'm interested in some of those ports, maybe Bioshock, Catherine, and Borderlands. I haven't really done a FPS in a while and I missed those last gen.

I'm guessing that they might've held back a bit from announcing bigger late year games for now.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2020)

Still hoping for a Double Dash Remaster/Remake


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Still hoping for a Double Dash Remaster/Remake


That'd be great, just give us at least twice as many course.


----------



## Karma (Mar 26, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Still hoping for a Double Dash Remaster/Remake


I dont think that'll ever happen since itd take sales/players away from Deluxe.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2020)

MK8D is a blight on the Switch. I want MK9 already. I already got this game plus DLC back on Wii U and it selling so fucking well just pushes that back further and further and all of this just because of a quick part early in this console's life.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2020)

Karma said:


> I dont think that'll ever happen since itd take sales/players away from Deluxe.


When MK8 dies, Double Dash will rise. 

I also just rhymed.


----------



## Karma (Mar 26, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Also I'm interested in some of those ports, maybe Bioshock, Catherine, and Borderlands. I haven't really done a FPS in a while and


U should definitely play borderlands with a friend if possible.

As for bioshock collection, ull feel the original is clunky and a bit unbalanced but the story will carry u through. 2 will fix everything wrong with 1 but have a worse story, its dlc is the peak of Bioshock tho. Infinite will disappoint u immensely.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2020)

Karma said:


> U should definitely play borderlands with a friend if possible.
> 
> As for bioshock collection, ull feel the original is clunky and a bit unbalanced but the story will carry u through. 2 will fix everything wrong with 1 but have a worse story, its dlc is the peak of Bioshock tho. Infinite will disappoint u immensely.


Way to get someone interested


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 26, 2020)

Clubhouse Games actually looks kinda fun. Reminds me of the Wii Sports and Wii Play games. Especially that Tank game


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 26, 2020)

Guess I should finish up Bravely Second now.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 26, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm guessing that they might've held back a bit from announcing bigger late year games for now.



Considering the state of the world, I understand why they'd want to keep their later stuff close to the vest, but, it would have been nice to see something on Bayo 3 and SMTV.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 26, 2020)

You know how'd we know the world is fuck?

Nintendo chooses its next Direct not to reveal the state of Bayo 3 or SMTV but instead they show Mother 3.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Considering the state of the world, I understand why they'd want to keep their later stuff close to the vest, but, it would have been nice to see something on Bayo 3 and SMTV.


Platinum just said they have some announcement for 4/1


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 26, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> Guess I should finish up Bravely Second now.



I actually remember playing Bravely Default a looooong time ago, though I never finished it. Unfortunately I lost my 3DS and couldn't be assed to get another one.

 Thankfully though since this new Bravely Default game is taking a page from Final Fantasy and doing a whole new story and cast it probably won't be too confusing to jump into


----------



## JayK (Mar 26, 2020)

Legit dogshit Direct.

The only interesting things are Xenoblade aka a 10 year old game and Bravely 2 (which we both already knew of).

Gonna be an absolutely amazing year with Metroid barely in development and BotW 2 still at least a year ahead.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 27, 2020)

We got a Direct but zero new first party titles. And the highlights are on a remastered port of a Wii game and DLC for Pokemon that has already been revealed.

I think our fears have been confirmed: The reason we weren't getting a Direct until now was because Nintendo has nothing to show.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Mar 27, 2020)

Corona-chan really fucking things up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Edit: Fucking hell, Panzer Dragoon is out already.



Shadow drop in the busiest month of the year and during a pandemic. 

Bruh ck


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking hell, Panzer Dragoon is out already.




I kinda don't like the way it looks, tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I kinda don't like the way it looks, tbh.



That's about as much effort and budget that's gonna go into a modern day rail shooter after the last Star Fox flopped miserably. With so much shit out, I'll wait this one out. Preferably until the PC release.


----------



## JayK (Mar 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's about as much effort and budget that's gonna go into a modern day rail shooter after the last Star Fox flopped miserably. With so much shit out, I'll wait this one out. Preferably until the PC release.


Unfortunately, I also think that's partly the reason why we'll likely never get a sequel to Kid Icarus Uprising. The game also sold quite miserable from what I know.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 28, 2020)

JayK said:


> Unfortunately, I also think that's partly the reason why we'll likely never get a sequel to Kid Icarus Uprising. The game also sold quite miserable from what I know.



I can't speak for anyone else but I found the control scheme of Uprising to be quite daunting.


----------



## Karma (Mar 28, 2020)

Switch has 2 sticks so the controls wouldn't be nearly as cancerous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2020)

I didn't have an issue with it because I worked out an easy way of doing things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2020)

JayK said:


> Unfortunately, I also think that's partly the reason why we'll likely never get a sequel to Kid Icarus Uprising. The game also sold quite miserable from what I know.



I really wanted to buy it but I just knew my smol hands would've been a determent to enjoying the game given what I read/heard about the controls. 



Naruto said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but I found the control scheme of Uprising to be quite daunting.



No you're probably right. I can't manage touch controls on my fucking phone, let alone a stylus and a weird dual screen handheld. 



Karma said:


> Switch has 2 sticks so the controls wouldn't be nearly as cancerous.



Been portbegging for Kid Icarus to be on the "NX" since I've read rumors about a console/handheld hybrid. Still didn't get any SMH. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I didn't have an issue with it because I work out an easy way of doing things.



I think we can all agree the controls were polarizing to say the least. I also heard the 3D effects in the game weren't all that appealing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 28, 2020)

There was just way too much going on to pay attention to the 3D. It's pretty much a no go in all games which are fast and expect you to be completely aware of your surroundings.

Its a way better experience in calm/slower games like Luigis Mansion, Bravely Default or novels like Ace Attorney.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 28, 2020)

I've never supported an indie kickstarter before. But, if your pitch stated that you were making a Kid Icarus Uprising inspired on-rails 3d shooter with wacky chatterbox characters and an insane rollercoaster story, I'd be on board.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2020)

It's still one of the top 3DS games even after all of these years, top 5 even.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 28, 2020)

It's right at #3 for me, behind Monster Hunter 4U (1) and Fire Emblem Awakening (2).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> XENOBLADE. Also I'm interested in some of those ports, maybe Bioshock, Catherine, and Borderlands. I haven't really done a FPS in a while and I missed those last gen.



Borderlands' garbage, Catherine: Full Body is garbage (Play the original) and Bioshock is a pretty solid series overall with 2 of the best settings you'll see in vidya, even if it stumbles here and there. Bioshock Infinite has a garbage fucking story and someone made the idiotic fucking asinine decision of applying the "2 guns only, auto-regen" cover shooter design in a game that TELLS you to be constantly out in the open and on the move.

Bioshock Infinite has probably the most organic and intelligent use of real life songs that I almost recommend the game based on that.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shadow drop in the busiest month of the year and during a pandemic.
> 
> Bruh ck



It's pretty sweet, I gotta admit. Rail Shooters for life.



Naruto said:


> I kinda don't like the way it looks, tbh.



This remake is a passion project of some frenchies that barely have any budget for it, Sega couldn't care less about it and didn't drop a fucking cent for this. It's a budget game so temper your expectations when you hear the word remake.

And besides the fucking stupid looking bobble of the dragon, I don't see anything particularly weak about it, besides the typical "LET'S FILL THIS SHIT UP WITH DETAIL" mindset that remakes tend to have. Desert levels are more grounded, thankfully. If anything, the amazing art style still carries the graphics.



JayK said:


> Unfortunately, I also think that's partly the reason why we'll likely never get a sequel to Kid Icarus Uprising. The game also sold quite miserable from what I know.



I heard it did pretty good. Millions sold good. And even if the control scheme was ass, it was a pretty damn fun game.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> thankfully. If anything, the amazing art style still carries the graphics



To me, it's the art direction that is subpar. The new version of the first level has warm tones, the dragon is less appealing (subjective, I guess), the scenery is so busy that it takes away from what was visually enticing in the original: just pillars in the water and their reflection.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't feel like a busy scenery detracts from the art direction since Orta is by far the best looking game in the series.

But I do think you're right about the first level which is the worst looking of the game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> It's right at #3 for me, behind Monster Hunter 4U (1) and Fire Emblem Awakening (2).


I've never been good at definitive top lists, but those are solid picks. I loved Awakening when it came out, it's probably one of my most played games , but I've cooled off to it a bit since. 4U I skipped on, only because I was more insterested in MH as a console game, but now that I just got a N3DS (my 3DS was lost some months ago), it might be better to play with the camera nub. It also was made to run better on the N3DS with better shadows and such. I always heard good things about it compared to the Generations games and even 3U.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Borderlands' garbage, Catherine: Full Body is garbage (Play the original) and Bioshock is a pretty solid series overall with 2 of the best settings you'll see in vidya, even if it stumbles here and there. Bioshock Infinite has a garbage fucking story and someone made the idiotic fucking asinine decision of applying the "2 guns only, auto-regen" cover shooter design in a game that TELLS you to be constantly out in the open and on the move.
> 
> Bioshock Infinite has probably the most organic and intelligent use of real life songs that I almost recommend the game based on that.


I don't have access to the original Catherine on my systems. Is Full Body so much worse?

After looking more into Bioshock last night I'm more interested in getting that collection, but it'll wait a bit since it comes out the same day as Xenoblade. If I wait a bit I'll probably be able to get it somewhat cheaper as well.

I dunno about Borderlands still.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But I do think you're right about the first level which is the worst looking of the game.



That's all I have to go by, as I haven't bought the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2020)

Also I'm gonna be that guy and say that the new models in Xenoblade look generic as shit compared to the original.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2020)

I think that they could've gone a bit less anime, but some characters like Melia are helped more by it than other. I've seen this edit post around some places and I think something like it would've been for the best.



Something like this would've kept the spirit of the original and worked better for characters like Dunban, Reyn, and maybe Sharla.

Also I wonder how characters will look interacting with those who are the same models as the original. Sorean, the emperor looks the same.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's still one of the top 3DS games even after all of these years, top 5 even.



Sure. But let's be honest, that's kinda sorta cuz people have had the weirdest gripes with 3DS games from critics and fans alike. Too much water, they turned it into waifu anime, it doesn't have a second analog stick. The last complaint is fucking weird since it's not really the fault of the game itself.  




Deathbringerpt said:


> This remake is a passion project of some frenchies that barely have any budget for it, Sega couldn't care less about it and didn't drop a fucking cent for this. It's a budget game so temper your expectations when you hear the word remake.
> 
> And besides the fucking stupid looking bobble of the dragon, I don't see anything particularly weak about it, besides the typical "LET'S FILL THIS SHIT UP WITH DETAIL" mindset that remakes tend to have. Desert levels are more grounded, thankfully. If anything, the amazing art style still carries the graphics.





Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't feel like a busy scenery detracts from the art direction since Orta is by far the best looking game in the series.
> 
> But I do think you're right about the first level which is the worst looking of the game.



I wasn't expecting any groundbreaking graphics or even a groundbreaking artstyle, but I expected a bit more vividness and pop to the visuals. OG Panzer Dragoon still looks sexy to this day, cuz the colors are obnoxiously aggressive that you can't help but notice everything on the screen.  It was a marvel to behold. The contrast of colors and constant movement led to stimulating immersive experience (also dat camera). Let's be honest Panzer Dragoon was the "muh pretty graphics" game of back then, as much as we all love rail shooters. So looks are a factor here, and a little bit more effort on the colors and vibrance would've been appreciated. So far from what I've seen it's a bit blander and more boring that I would've liked. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Also I'm gonna be that guy and say that the new models in Xenoblade look generic as shit compared to the original.


This I agree with lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 28, 2020)

I do miss the FFXII faces of the original Xenoblade, but they're replaced with more expressive faces. And even if they are generic anime faces, I'm all for more expressiveness so I think it's a step up. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I've never been good at definitive top lists, but those are solid picks. I loved Awakening when it came out, it's probably one of my most played games , but I've cooled off to it a bit since. 4U I skipped on, only because I was more insterested in MH as a console game, but now that I just got a N3DS (my 3DS was lost some months ago), it might be better to play with the camera nub. It also was made to run better on the N3DS with better shadows and such. I always heard good things about it compared to the Generations games and even 3U.



4U had a really stellar campaign compared to 3U and Generations - it was engaging, brisk, and always throwing new stuff at you. And if you wanted to 100% it, it didn't have too many redundant quests, mostly compared to what Gen did. It does run and look a lot better on the N3ds too - the framerate of it on N3ds is actually better than Generations on N3ds. Endgame content with the Apex monsters could get frustrating with how you would bounce off of them without the right stone, but beating and eventually farming them made you feel like a god. 

Awakening I'll always have a soft spot for because of its time travel shananigans.  And tho it lost a lot the difficulty the series used to be known for, I really liked how OP and broken you could make your units with pair ups and the kids. Just stationing a pair in the middle of a map and watching all the enemies suicide run into them was very satisfying. 

I'm still pondering on whether I'd still rank it above 3 Houses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2020)

But if I'm being fair, Panzer Dragoon still looks better than the new Bravely Default.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I do miss the FFXII faces of the original Xenoblade, but they're replaced with more expressive faces. And even if they are generic anime faces, I'm all for more expressiveness so I think it's a step up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know about 4U.

I really did love Awakening when it  came out. I spent a good long time maxing characters out and completing every paralogue. While Fates didn't grab me enough, Echoes really won me over back when that came out. Something about all of its unique aspects really clicked for me and I loved all of the little improvements made in it since Awakening such as it being fully voiced. A lot of the things I liked in Echoes actually made it over in one way or another into Three Houses which I found interesting since Gaiden was always the black sheep of the series before then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm okay with the new look of the Xeno cast.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2020)

...there are people that aren't?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I'm okay with the new look of the Xeno cast.



The new models look crisp yet soft. I really don't know what to make of it. Especially since I never played the original.


----------



## JayK (Mar 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think that they could've gone a bit less anime, but some characters like Melia are helped more by it than other. I've seen this edit post around some places and I think something like it would've been for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That edit looks soooo good.

I am not really a fan of those generic anime models either though so my opinion might be biased.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I heard it did pretty good. Millions sold good. And even if the control scheme was ass, it was a pretty damn fun game.


It sold 1.3 million to my knowledge which by Nintendo's standards nowadays is unfortunately more of a failure.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 29, 2020)

Everyone in the original is pouting and has no sclera. I understand what it's like to be a fan and a purist, but since I barely played the original version there's a pretty clear winner for me here.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 29, 2020)

The gameplay doesn't seem to be updated at all from what I could tell, going back to Xeno 1 after X and 2 made it feel so slow and limited by comparison. It's not bad but I do prefer those battle systems over it for sure


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm guessing they'll have a slightly different/altered battle system for Future Connected, like how they switched things up with Torna. We'll have the option to play FC right away, which is awesome. and what I will be doing. 

-----------

Going through Bravely Default 2's overworld really reminds me of  Golden Sun. If we did get a new modern aged one, that is how I imagine it would look, atleast in the overworld.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2020)

One thing Kid Icarus on 3DS absolutely nails is the character designs. Everyone legit looks boss and instantly recognizable. And I haven't even played the game.


----------



## JayK (Mar 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Everyone in the original is pouting and has no sclera. I understand what it's like to be a fan and a purist, but since I barely played the original version there's a pretty clear winner for me here.


Don't get me wrong, I for my part dislike the original visuals aswell despite having played the game. I still think though they could've handled the new visuals better though.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> One thing Kid Icarus on 3DS absolutely nails is the character designs. Everyone legit looks boss and instantly recognizable. And I haven't even played the game.


Word

It's been forever since I played the game yet I can still remember all the major characters visuals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 30, 2020)

Nintendo finally making their way to bring GameCube games to Switch???


----------



## chibbselect (Mar 30, 2020)

Will Nintendo finally grow a brain and remaster Paper Mario TTYD?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 30, 2020)

You better bring out Thousand Year Door already!!! 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> One thing Kid Icarus on 3DS absolutely nails is the character designs. Everyone legit looks boss and instantly recognizable. And I haven't even played the game.





JayK said:


> Word
> 
> It's been forever since I played the game yet I can still remember all the major characters visuals.



I gotta mention the voice acting and script too. Everyone is charming, and they all bounce off each other with a ton of spirit and liveliness. It's just adds another layer of fun ontop of an already really fun game.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m seeing a lot more credible sources confirming this rumor


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I wasn't expecting any groundbreaking graphics or even a groundbreaking artstyle, but I expected a bit more vividness and pop to the visuals. OG Panzer Dragoon still looks sexy to this day, cuz the colors are obnoxiously aggressive that you can't help but notice everything on the screen.  It was a marvel to behold. The contrast of colors and constant movement led to stimulating immersive experience (also dat camera). Let's be honest Panzer Dragoon was the "muh pretty graphics" game of back then, as much as we all love rail shooters. So looks are a factor here, and a little bit more effort on the colors and vibrance would've been appreciated. So far from what I've seen it's a bit blander and more boring that I would've liked.



I never really got why Panzer Dragoon, fucking rail shooters, had such high budgets for 4 games in a row, except Saga, which was supposed to be their counter to Final Fantasy 7 but it's hard to match the best people that Sega had to offer. I read a lot about the PZ devs and they were pretty much given free reign to do whatever the fuck they wanted, which is why is it has such as weird setting and awesome graphics for games of their time. Microsoft is a bro when they released the free 4K patch for Orta - that game fucking stood the test of time.

But fuck that, I was complaining about that ridiculous fucking wobbling on twitter and they confirmed they'll make the dragon's animations more faithful to the original so I MADE A DIFFERENCE. WASTING MY LIFE ON VIDYA WAS WORTH IT.


----------



## JayK (Mar 31, 2020)

Rumors which sound too good to be true just aren't true.

We just can't have nice things without a but.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2020)

That's actually pretty big. This will render the Wii completely irrelevant for retro play unless Nintendo fucks the Galaxy in a way that detracts from the original games. And boy, oh boy, is Nintendo a viking at that. 

Still, Galaxy 1 and 2 are absolutely amazing games.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 1, 2020)

Bring Sunshine over. And maybe Wind Waker too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 1, 2020)

For a few days now, I've seen the rumor about Flipnote Studio being released  for free as part of NSO. If it does happen, I'll re-up my subscription to that immediately. I kinda miss playing MHGU, Smash and Splatoon 2 online a little anyways. A little.I just need a small push in that direction.


----------



## JayK (Apr 1, 2020)

Even tho I don't believe the *rumors*, I still have very high hopes for Paper Mario going back to the roots with the Mario & Luigi series being dead. While I still liked Super Paper Mario despite it already being quite shockingly different to its predecessors every release afterwards was just not my cup of tea.

Other than that my hope for a main series Metroid hasn't completely died yet either, although the Prime series might just become the main series now if 4 becomes sucessful.


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 1, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> You better bring out Thousand Year Door already!!!



What's sad is I still have my copy of tTYD, but I haven't bought a good SD-HD converter. I wonder if it'd be cheaper to get a converter, (retrotink's is like $130), or just wait for Nintendo to re-release GNC titles.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 1, 2020)

I thought about a really weird crossover style game for Mario. FF-13 or 13 battle style with paper Mario?

Could work.


----------



## JayK (Apr 1, 2020)

There were a decent amount of FF cameo appreances in Mario Sports Mix and Hoops for whatever that counts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2020)

JayK said:


> Even tho I don't believe the *rumors*, I still have very high hopes for Paper Mario going back to the roots with the Mario & Luigi series being dead. While I still liked Super Paper Mario despite it already being quite shockingly different to its predecessors every release afterwards was just not my cup of tea.
> 
> Other than that my hope for a main series Metroid hasn't completely died yet either, although the Prime series might just become the main series now if 4 becomes sucessful.



Bowser's Inside Story was very pleasing to playthrough.


----------



## JayK (Apr 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bowser's Inside Story was very pleasing to playthrough.


Bowser's Inside Story was my favourite amoung the M & L series.

In my opinion still doesn't come close to classic Paper Mario .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2020)

JayK said:


> Bowser's Inside Story was my favourite amoung the M & L series.
> 
> In my opinion still doesn't come close to classic Paper Mario .



Fair enough I guess.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 17, 2020)

Escargoon up in the upper right hand corner

edit: Adeline and Ribbon are blocked by the banner/sign


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 7, 2020)

Nice to see Splatoon cross the 10 million threshold.
And Animal Crossing hit 11 million in 11 days. Crazy.

Hardware sales info too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

I like that Asstral Chain sold enough not to be a failure but didn't sell so much that Platinum ends up that direction for their action games is any good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like that Asstral Chain sold enough not to be a failure but didn't sell so much that Platinum ends up that direction for their action games is any good.



I dunno. There's some stuff from Astral Chain I want integrated into future Platinum Stuff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

The game plays like V except actually good although I'm not a fan of the "jack of all trades" thing they got going there. Action games should have good gameplay, good enemy design and at least interesting level design. Anything else should have minimal focus. Creativity should be in the combat, not sections where you pick up trash or whatever.

They wanted to make you feel like a Japanese cop but I was almost expecting a portion of the game where you file a report or whatever. That's all well and fine in RPGs or Immersive Sims, not in whacky action games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The game plays like V except actually good although I'm not a fan of the "jack of all trades" thing they got going there. Action games should have good gameplay, good enemy design and at least interesting level design. Anything else should have minimal focus. Creativity should be in the combat, not sections where you pick up trash or whatever.
> 
> They wanted to make you feel like a Japanese cop but I was almost expecting a portion of the game where you file a report or whatever. That's all well and fine in RPGs or Immersive Sims, not in whacky action games.



Oh I agree. The investigation portions of the game were LAME! Apparently the original idea was to have more of that shit. They toned it down, but it still felt like a slog to playthrough sometimes. It really ruined any kind of replay value it had since you'll have to play through the boring shit to get to the cool actiony stuff.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh I agree. The investigation portions of the game were LAME! Apparently the original idea was to have more of that shit. They toned it down, but it still felt like a slog to playthrough sometimes. It really ruined any kind of replay value it had since you'll have to play through the boring shit to get to the cool actiony stuff.


Conceptually some of it was interesting, but it didn't end up being so great. Maybe it'd have been better if the story was better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Conceptually some of it was interesting, but it didn't end up being so great. Maybe it'd have been better if the story was better.



Or if they made it waaaaaay shorter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Respect the plumber


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2020)

President Shuntaro Furukawa stated during an investor call Q&A this week that the company has “games that are scheduled to release during this period other than what’s been announced.” He was quick to caution that the current work situation, where employees are now at home, has the potential to impact plans.

Furukawa’s full words:


“For our forecast, we have games that are scheduled to release during this period other than what’s been announced. However, many workers at Nintendo and our partners are working from home during this time. Considering the working environments between home and office are quite different, it could become increasingly difficult to release our games in line with our current schedule if the situation is prolonged. As things currently stand, we’re forecasting as if we’ll be able to release our games according to schedule.”


----------



## xenos5 (May 10, 2020)

Nintendo really needs to get its act together in regards to Eshop curation. We've gotten to the point a Unity Asset Flip, the kind of "game" you'd typically see clogging up the Steam Storefront is up on the Eshop. 



Link removed

If it continues like this visibility for actual good games is only going to decrease as a hundred Unit Z clones start popping up.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Respect the plumber


A-Alright, Mario, let's just take it easy for a hot seco-





Mario: H̵͎͔̼͈͉̳̰͛͛̐͗̓́́̆̿͌̒̑̔͂̂̆͜͜͝Ę̸̛̞͖̫͓̭̲̦̍͊̓͗̆̈́͂̿͑͒͂̍͗̅̈́̓̒̑͌͝͠R̸̨̩͇̦̗̳̦͙͓̭̤̼̫̥̰̣̣̭͍̦̱̱̊̿̌͗̄̄͑̌̌̋̏̊̌͆̽̍̐́͌̓͂͜Ę̶̡̢̛̣͎̩̥̥͙̣̯̩̥̪̦̹͓̀̓̈́̒̉̓̿̉͒͋̌͂͆̍̋͜͝͝͝ ̴̨̛̭̱̞̬̥̹͉̾̊̇̈́̆͊̌̿̑͐̂̒̈́͛̿̌̋́͋̊̎͑̿͋͒͜͝W̸̧̧̧̛̛̥̠̠̬̤̗͔̯͙̮͔̥͎̲̲̌͆͛͌̂̇̔̄͛̓̒̈́͊̉̒̍͌͌͒͂̂̒̕̚̚͝͝E̶̡̢̡̡͔̜̲͚̘͓̟͎̹̟̹̳͇̲͔̲̘͕̮͑̂̑̑̈̈̇̓͋͛͆̈́̇̎̍͛͌͌̅͊̍̐̔̓͋̈́̊͒͘̚͝͝͝ͅͅ ̸̨͈̤̼̝͕̗͇͇̼͕̟̳͕̬̮͓̺̩̯̰̞͎̯̳͇̦̺̮̫̞̮̯͍̈́̓̏̽̋G̵͎̘̝͖̪̿͊̍͐̈́̀͜Ơ̸̡̧̧̥̜͈̬̲̥̯̪̫͍͔̰̺͎̦̗̓̒͂͌̂̌͗̆̍̓̈̔̾͊̔͗̊͑͘̚͘͘͠ͅƠ̷̛̬̩̹͈̟͍̩̱̪̫̳̝͕̦̜̻̠̥̼͚͙͍̺̊͊͐̈͗̀̓̃̔́̄͋͗͛́̽̿́̅̈́̐̊̉͒̚̕͘͜͝͝O̶̧̨͈͚̤͙̩̳̠͎͉̫̗̙͖̼̙̱͓̬̬͓̻͈͔͙̯̩̥͍̜̺͋͗̀́̾O̶̡̢̞̺̜̔͌̐̿̅͐̌͗̾̿͂̌̋̅̓̌̆̒̑͛͋̌̌̏̚͝͝O̷̢̦͓̬̫͙̦̣͓͔̘̣̣̗͚̭͚̼͗̊́́͂͠͝Ò̶̢̨͕̗̮̫̯̟̟̞̻̤͎̯͙̞̞̫̗͎̼̺̯̲͍̟̓̄̈́́͂͜͜ͅO̵̦͙̣͖̘̭̊̿̈̅̐̎̉͂̋̔̆̑̓̇̚̚͘͜͝͝͠͝͠͝Ő̶̢̻̲̻̒͌̈́͌̈́̈́͊͐̿̓̏̚


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2020)

A new Paper Mario just got announced. So does this mean this is all true?





@Naruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2020)

Be still, my heart.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)

Fun fact: Last official update we got from those three is from Prime 4 and it's about it getting delayed until the rapture.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fun fact: Last official update we got from those three is from Prime 4 and it's about it getting delayed until the rapture.


Actually there's been some little bits about Bayo 3's development going "smoothly", but yeah, not really anything concrete.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Actually there's been some little bits about Bayo 3's development going "smoothly", but yeah, not really anything concrete.



None of it is official tho (like trailers, official announcements, or press releases). Just stuff like "yo this game exists" by devs in interviews or tweets. Even SMTV had those.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2020)

I'd fucking take that over the vaporware approach they've been applying lately.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2020)

This month’s NPD report brings along a rather impressive stat for Switch. Year-to-date dollar sales of the system are the highest of any hardware platform in United States history. Previously, Wii held the record for the year-to-date period ending April 2009.

Switch was again the best-selling hardware platform of April in the U.S. That goes for both unit sales and dollar sales.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2020)

Back in March, 2K announced the ports in a Nintendo Direct Mini. The news was put together in a neat little video with the message that “2K ♡ Switch”. In an interview with , 2K chief creative Sami Thessman spoke more about the campaign and Switch support.


When asked about the marketing message, Sami said their approach was “less is more”. Using a heart symbol was intentional to make it look fresh and exciting.

Thessman said:

“Our concepts for the game icons were inspired by Nintendo visuals. We wanted to go this route so they’d feel right at home, design and atmosphere-wise, to Nintendo fans.”

Famitsu also asked if things unintentionally ended up overlapping during development, or if these releases were deliberately planned. Thessman explained in response:

*“*Well, we’ve had a huge demand for these games on Switch for some time now, so it was actually because we felt bad that we’ve kept everyone waiting this long. In announcing and releasing all these games at the same time, we were able to pull this necessary partnership together even more effectively and really establish it. We didn’t necessarily have some kind of marketing goal or something like that in mind, but I’m sure it wasn’t just a happy coincidence either.”

Towards the end of the interview, Thessman had some promising words for the future. Though there’s nothing to announce, 2K hopes to “keep releasing games for Nintendo Switch moving forward.”

Thessman’s full words:

*“*I can’t tell you all about our business strategies, but what I can say is we at 2K consider our relationship with Nintendo to be extremely important. We really want to keep releasing games for Nintendo Switch moving forward.”

May 29th is going to be busy between these and Xenoblade DE. I'm still interested in these games, particularly Bioshock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Back in March, 2K announced the ports in a Nintendo Direct Mini. The news was put together in a neat little video with the message that “2K ♡ Switch”. In an interview with , 2K chief creative Sami Thessman spoke more about the campaign and Switch support.
> 
> 
> When asked about the marketing message, Sami said their approach was “less is more”. Using a heart symbol was intentional to make it look fresh and exciting.
> ...



This is the same company that released WWE 2K18 on the Switch so.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is the same company that released WWE 2K18 on the Switch so.


I heard that was awful.

But then again I'm not interested in wrestling games. Hopefully some of these run alright.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I heard that was awful.
> 
> But then again I'm not interested in wrestling games. Hopefully some of these run alright.



Well, it's not entirely on 2K to be fair. WWE wanted it to be rushed so it's released for Christmas.

Still tho. WWE 2K in general has been a hot mess for a minute now. Latest game actually is a bug and crash fest and wouldn't work *in 2020* for while due to a system clock issue Y2K style. It reached a point where there wont be a WWE 2K21 this year.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well, it's not entirely on 2K to be fair. WWE wanted it to be rushed so it's released for Christmas.
> 
> Still tho. WWE 2K in general has been a hot mess for a minute now. Latest game actually is a bug and crash fest and wouldn't work *in 2020* for while due to a system clock issue Y2K style. It reached a point where there wont be a WWE 2K21 this year.


If they can't finish games on time enough to make them stable then they shouldn't be doing yearly franchises.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> If they can't finish games on time enough to make them stable then they shouldn't be doing yearly franchises.



Yearly franchises shouldn't even be a thing in the DLC age.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2020)

Honestly, I just want Samus to play like the Space Amazon Doomgirl she actually is instead of the fucking tank she feels like in Prime.


----------



## Karma (May 25, 2020)

I honestly think shell play really well in this.

Previous Prime games were limited by technology and early FPS game design.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2020)

Nothing early about FPS game design in the 2000s. They were just limited by console controls while making a deliberate choice to make combat as slow and automated as possible.


----------



## Karma (May 25, 2020)

Idk I remember FPSs still being fairly clunky as far as the first Bioshock.

I cant remember, did prime use both analog sticks?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2020)

Well, that's because Bioshock was sorta clunky, it was made by a team specialized in immersive sims. FPS peaked in the late 90s and early 2000's, dude. The "modern" single player FPS genre today is mostly a fucking joke.

Play FEAR.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2020)

UT99 is still the best MP fps I ever played

q3 was good too


----------



## JayK (May 25, 2020)

People might hate me for saying this but they might have to fall back to fanservice for Prime 4 like they did with Awakening in Fire Emblem because sex sells and stuff. 

There are also other series like F-Zero who's cancellations are just as unjustified so I expect nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Isolation is a good concept but it's overdone, it needs new ideas.



Gonna have to disagree there. Isolation is the identity of Metroid. At least to me. It's what makes Metroid, Metroid. Isolation justifies exploration and narrative through environments/gameplay rather than exposition. A modern day proper 3D AAA Metroid sounds like Dead Space but with the acrobatics of Vanquish and then some. It has to be TPS, Samus has to be on screen IMO. Since it can show the depth of the environments, and by proxy the sense of isolation.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Play FEAR.



Also yes. 

Alma is a very underrated video game villain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2020)

But for real. New dream Metroid game. Is a fusion 2D sequel by the Streets of Rage 4 guys.


----------



## chibbselect (May 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Honestly, I just want Samus to play like the Space Amazon Doomgirl she actually is instead of the fucking tank she feels like in Prime.


Well that explains why I liked the original MP so much. I'm sluggish and I like my gameplay sluggish. 
I wonder if Retro'll try to emulate MP3's motion controls. The joycons can't really function like a wiimote, as the tWEwY port demonstrated.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 25, 2020)

Even though the chances are nonxistent, I would love to replay the .Hack games (Parts 1-4) on the Switch as a Remake.

Would be glorious since I've only gotten to part 3 atm.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2020)

JayK said:


> People might hate me for saying this but they might have to fall back to fanservice for Prime 4 like they did with Awakening in Fire Emblem because sex sells and stuff.



You mean like they did with every Metroid game. And that one time Team Ninja was hired to make a Metroid game. Metroid always fell back to fanservice, dude.



JayK said:


> There are also other series like F-Zero who's cancellations are just as unjustified so I expect nothing.



Well, now that Mario Kart aped F-Zero and became the best selling game ever, you're never seeing that shit again.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gonna have to disagree there. Isolation is the identity of Metroid. At least to me. It's what makes Metroid, Metroid. Isolation justifies exploration and narrative through environments/gameplay rather than exposition. A modern day proper 3D AAA Metroid sounds like Dead Space but with the acrobatics of Vanquish and then some. It has to be TPS, Samus has to be on screen IMO. Since it can show the depth of the environments, and by proxy the sense of isolation.



I said that in string of Samus Returns being a lame check list christmas special reunion of a game. When I say new ideas, I mean ideas surrounded around the theme of isolation. Fusion pulled a trope that all horror walking simulators are doing, except good, with SA-X. They need to make a Fusion sequel already where Samus is branded a criminal by the Federation and a huge bounty is placed on her head and she's chased by all sorts of Bounty Hunters.

But that 3D Metroid idea definitely has merit - it feels exactly like that Metroid mini-game in the WiiU's launch party thing - that shit translated its gameplay perfectly and they went nowhere with it. I think people will first need another dose of Prime and another factory line 2.5D game before they see something different.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also yes.
> 
> Alma is a very underrated video game villain.



You just want to be raped by her again, don't you?



chibbselect said:


> Well that explains why I liked the original MP so much. I'm sluggish and I like my gameplay sluggish.
> I wonder if Retro'll try to emulate MP3's motion controls. The joycons can't really function like a wiimote, as the tWEwY port demonstrated.



As long as it's an *option*, not the main gameplay feature, I'll be good. I know that joycons became almost perfect alternatives for TPS console accuracy but I just want a control scheme with 2 joysticks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But for real. New dream Metroid game. Is a fusion 2D sequel by the Streets of Rage 4 guys.



Make that by the Ori and The Blind Forest guys. Perfect blend of 3D and 2D visuals, great metroidvania map design, great fluid movement and they hired the AM2R remake nerd because they're smart.


I feel that game doesn't get as much love as it deserves just because of the Microsoft association. It's a much better game than Samus Returns will ever be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I said that in string of Samus Returns being a lame check list christmas special reunion of a game. When I say new ideas, I mean ideas surrounded around the theme of isolation. Fusion pulled a trope that all horror walking simulators are doing, except good, with SA-X. They need to make a Fusion sequel already where Samus is branded a criminal by the Federation and a huge bounty is placed on her head and she's chased by all sorts of Bounty Hunters.



With AM2R and Fusion (and even Super Metroid to some extent with that creepy ass OST and Mother Brain in general). I feel it's unjustifiable to not add horror and survival horror elements in Metroid games anymore. Probably another reason some felt uncomfortable with SR. Shit is too ingrained into Metroid. Cuz really, being alone in space is a pretty scary thing naturally, and they need to heavily get that point across (Ad Astra as a movie example has done that excellently). If they're gonna do a John Wick arc, I'd first want the effects to be felt off-screen. Like, Samus reaches a planet with dead ass bounty hunters everywhere that were trying to get to her but ended up being dead from another threat. That instantly gets two high stakes points across. Because you know, you're gonna need a bigger threat than SA-X somehow.



Deathbringerpt said:


> But that 3D Metroid idea definitely has merit - it feels exactly like that Metroid mini-game in the WiiU's launch party thing - that shit translated its gameplay perfectly and they went nowhere with it. I think people will first need another dose of Prime and another factory line 2.5D game before they see something different.



Samus has one of the best character designs in video games. It's easily top 5 for me personally, not putting her on screen all the time doing all sorts of badass shit is a huge waste. I know TPS doesn't automatically mean better as I heard/read that Other M was garbage, but it's just something I feel is too important to miss out on when it comes to Metroid.



Deathbringerpt said:


> You just want to be raped by her again, don't you?





But seriously, I love games that obnoxiously focus on the main villain to the point they're a plague on your existence. For a horror game that's fucking tight (Example: Nemesis of RE and Lisa in PT). I remember the first time tip-toe exploring like a giant pussy when I turned the camera and she was just standing there chilling. I felt my heart shitting on my kidney and the overflow of shit reached my gut. Shit was pure uncut cocaine of excellence.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Make that by the Ori and The Blind Forest guys. Perfect blend of 3D and 2D visuals, great metroidvania map design, great fluid movement and they hired the AM2R remake nerd because they're smart.
> 
> 
> I feel that game doesn't get as much love as it deserves just because of the Microsoft association. It's a much better game than Samus Returns will ever be.



I didn't too much into the first Ori for whatever reason (probably the early combat). But I see how the SoR4 style would be too vibrant and cartoony for Metroid. I am just on a fanboy high. 

I see how Ori's style would fit Metroid tho. The amount of depth in those backgrounds is great.


----------



## chibbselect (May 26, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> As long as it's an **option**, not the main gameplay feature, I'll be good. I know that joycons became almost perfect alternatives for TPS console accuracy but I just want a control scheme with 2 joysticks.



That's what worries me. Nintendo isn't a fan of options, and they lean hard on whatever gameplay gimmicks they're selling at any given moment. We just have to hope Retro has enough independence to give us a choice.

Otherwise they're going to alienate a huge part of the fanbase (I love the twin-stick FPS controls, but I assume not including motion controls would piss off a lot of people.)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> With AM2R and Fusion (and even Super Metroid to some extent with that creepy ass OST and Mother Brain in general). I feel it's unjustifiable to not add horror and survival horror elements in Metroid games anymore. Probably another reason some felt uncomfortable with SR. Shit is too ingrained into Metroid. Cuz really, being alone in space is a pretty scary thing naturally, and they need to heavily get that point across (Ad Astra as a movie example has done that excellently). If they're gonna do a John Wick arc, I'd first want the effects to be felt off-screen. Like, Samus reaches a planet with dead ass bounty hunters everywhere that were trying to get to her but ended up being dead from another threat. That instantly gets two high stakes points across. Because you know, you're gonna need a bigger threat than SA-X somehow.



Are you a Unreal Engine 4 Nintendo demo? Because Nintendo, HIRE this man. It's almost frustrating talking about Metroid since you know Nintendo isn't going to pull any of this shit.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Samus has one of the best character designs in video games. It's easily top 5 for me personally, not putting her on screen all the time doing all sorts of badass shit is a huge waste. I know TPS doesn't automatically mean better as I heard/read that Other M was garbage, but it's just something I feel is too important to miss out on when it comes to Metroid.



That's the thing, tho. It's all about execution. Narrative-based action horror games have been done well, as have squad-based shooters, the problem with Metroid's own attempts is that one had a terrible, intrusive story on top of a myriad of shitty fucking gameplay issues and the latter was an ugly, simplistic, pointless mistimed thing. Fucking Hunters was a much better game and that was a budget experiment of a game.

I paid 2 euros for Other M and I still felt ripped off.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But seriously, I love games that obnoxiously focus on the main villain to the point they're a plague on your existence. For a horror game that's fucking tight (Example: Nemesis of RE and Lisa in PT). I remember the first time tip-toe exploring like a giant pussy when I turned the camera and she was just standing there chilling. I felt my heart shitting on my kidney and the overflow of shit reached my gut. Shit was pure uncut cocaine of excellence.



I actually never thought of Alma in those veins and it makes perfect sense. Although her chasing was more about jumpscares, setpieces and level design fuckery. I wasn't expecting FEAR to legitimately try to scare you so her first appearance actually got me since I was playing at night with some good headphones. Everything else was pretty "okay".

The ending was fucking great too.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didn't too much into the first Ori for whatever reason (probably the early combat). But I see how the SoR4 style would be too vibrant and cartoony for Metroid. I am just on a fanboy high.
> 
> I see how Ori's style would fit Metroid tho. The amount of depth in those backgrounds is great.



The horror spin on the enemy environments and creatures is pure Metroid stuff. Moon Studios are a perfect match for Metroid, not the Spanish Castlevania guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are you a Unreal Engine 4 Nintendo demo? Because Nintendo, HIRE this man. It's almost frustrating talking about Metroid since you know Nintendo isn't going to pull any of this shit.



Yeah. Try being a Pokemon fan. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> That's the thing, tho. It's all about execution. Narrative-based action horror games have been done well, as have squad-based shooters, the problem with Metroid's own attempts is that one had a terrible, intrusive story on top of a myriad of shitty fucking gameplay issues and the latter was an ugly, simplistic, pointless mistimed thing. Fucking Hunters was a much better game and that was a budget experiment of a game.
> 
> I paid 2 euros for Other M and I still felt ripped off.



Federation Force was obviously a 3DS tech demo that proved to be playable so they just ended up slapping Metroid on the cover for the name recognition. I don't even consider it part of the Metroid series. 

As for your 2 euros. My condolences. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I actually never thought of Alma in those veins and it makes perfect sense. Although her chasing was more about jumpscares, setpieces and level design fuckery. I wasn't expecting FEAR to legitimately try to scare you so her first appearance actually got me since I was playing at night with some good headphones. Everything else was pretty "okay".
> 
> The ending was fucking great too.



Well if you're a giant pussy, her feint-jumpscares (as I'd like to call them) can be a detriment to your progress. It's supernatural horror done right IMO. She was acting like how would a ghost wreck your life. It's good shit.



Deathbringerpt said:


> The horror spin on the enemy environments and creatures is pure Metroid stuff. Moon Studios are a perfect match for Metroid, not the Spanish Castlevania guys.



To be fair to Mercurysteam, Samus Returns is a huge improvement over Mirror of Fate. Still, I do get that it's hard to commend them when we're drowning with good Metroidvanias lately. Although the Metroid style Metroidvania is still weirdly scarce. Other than AM2R, I can only think of Axiom Verge, and even that game had its share of problems. I read somewhere that the Demastered Mummy game is kinda like Metroid. You tried it?


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2020)

JayK said:


> People might hate me for saying this but they might have to fall back to fanservice for Prime 4 like they did with Awakening in Fire Emblem because sex sells and stuff



Weird take, but okay.

Although Samus is Nintendo's favorite sexy gal since ZM, the Metroid games themselves have never really had any real fanservice, and you'd be hard pressed to show off her body playing in first person.

I don't think the target audience cares about that either. If people wanna see Samus in spandex they not only can do so in Smash, but that's also typically what those people like to play (fighting game community and fanservice go hand in hand).

Also, wasn't it Fates that first bet on titties? They even went with the i*c*st angle.


----------



## Karma (May 28, 2020)

Naruto said:


> the Metroid games themselves have never really had any real fanservice


Didnt the original Metroid reward the player with Samus wearing less clothes the faster u beat the game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2020)

Karma said:


> Didnt the original Metroid reward the player with Samus wearing less clothes the faster u beat the game?



You mean almost all of them.


----------



## Karma (May 28, 2020)

The only one I remember is the NES one. Didnt know the other games did it.

Iirc it was was one of the first "Dude u can see her naked" video game rumors.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2020)

I think the GBA ones kind of did that.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2020)

It's like one screen at the end :/


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2020)

A number of untitled listings have been spotted on Amazon France, hinting at possible unannounced third-party games for Switch. The retailer has pages up from Warner Bros., Square Enix, Ubisoft, Bethesda, Capcom, and Take-Two.

Here’s a full rundown of the listings with platforms:


Warner Bros. 2: NSW / XBO
Warner Bros. 3: NSW / PS4 / XBO
Square Enix 2: NSW
Square Enix 3: NSW
Ubisoft 2: NSW / XBO / PS4
Ubisoft 3: NSW / XBO
Bethesda 1: NSW / PS4
Bethesda 2: NSW / PS4 / XBO
Bethesda 3: NSW
Capcom: NSW
Take-Two 3: NSW / PS4 / XBO


Last night, Square Enix announced that Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Remastered Edition is launching in Japan on August 27. Just as expected, fans in the west will be getting it around the same time – actually, on the same day. Square Enix has confirmed that we’ll be seeing Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Remastered Edition in North America and Europe on August 27.

It currently appears that the game will have a digital-only release overseas. However, Japan will be receiving a physical version. Collectors can import a copy from Play-Asia .


----------



## JayK (May 28, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Weird take, but okay.
> 
> Although Samus is Nintendo's favorite sexy gal since ZM, the Metroid games themselves have never really had any real fanservice, and you'd be hard pressed to show off her body playing in first person.
> 
> ...


Ye they never really went that way with any Metroid game aside from your usual end screen.

It certainly also wouldn't fit the target audience but they kinda have to appeal to a new audience much like Fire Emblem had to after the disaster that was Radiant Dawn.

The fanservice in FE started with the japanese favourite parents and children votes resulting in those beach and festival DLC maps which all had *art* as a bonus. Then there is also the entire marriage stuff going on.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2020)

Marriage wasn't new for the series. FE4 did the whole parents and then children thing before Awakening and other games could have characters who got A rank supports marry in the epilogue of who did what after the games.

That is when the fan service started though, with that DLC. Fates leaned into it a bit more and with its DLC too, but most fanservice for the series exists in FEH. What exists in the games is mostly what players make of character designs and such.


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> A number of untitled listings have been spotted on Amazon France, hinting at possible unannounced third-party games for Switch. The retailer has pages up from Warner Bros., Square Enix, Ubisoft, Bethesda, Capcom, and Take-Two.
> 
> Here’s a full rundown of the listings with platforms:
> 
> ...



I haven't checked the article, hoping it has online. I will day 1 buy it. Use to play that game a lot as a kid, never got to finish it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I haven't checked the article, hoping it has online. I will day 1 buy it. Use to play that game a lot as a kid, never got to finish it.


Yeah it has online multiplayer and a new dub. There's some more content too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Capcom: NSW



Power Stone 3 exclusive for Swtich


----------



## JayK (May 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> FE4 did the whole parents and then children thing before Awakening


I don't know any FE before Thracia 776.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2020)

JayK said:


> I don't know any FE before Thracia 776.


I'm surprised you know Thracia over Genealogy, but fair enough


----------



## JayK (May 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm surprised you know Thracia over Genealogy, but fair enough


Shit happens when you play a ton of FEH.

Like all the memes around tiny hand man.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2020)

10 years since direct strim.i walk through the empty streets trying to think of something else but my path always leads to the direct stream. i stare at the screen for hours and try to summon reggie. i watch other companies streaming but it is no good. i try to resist the biased mods but it is all meaningless. the end is near. i then usually watch some old directs and cry myself to sleep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 26, 2020)

"Nintendo held its 80th Annual General Meeting of Shareholders earlier today. During the event, president Shuntaro Furukawa addressed a couple of notable topics.

Furukawa reiterated that Switch production has been returning to normal as of this month. Stock is expected to be more readily available this summer. Right now, retailers have to start catching up with obtaining new units that are being produced.

Another topic discussed is the effects of the coronavirus. Due to the pandemic, Nintendo’s staffers have been working from home. Games currently in development have been impacted as a result, but *Furukawa said that titles planned for this fiscal year are still scheduled to release during this period*. Furukawa did warn that delays could come about if the coronavirus comes back in full force with a second wave."

So where are those game announcements?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2020)

Don't let that distract you from the fact that Animal Crossing and Doom are the only high profile releases the Switch got this year.

Good thing it's getting old ports and indies cuz otherwise this is a worryingly WiiU-like year for the Switch.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Don't let that distract you from the fact that Animal Crossing and Doom are the only high profile releases the Switch got this year.
> 
> Good thing it's getting old ports and indies cuz otherwise this is a worryingly WiiU-like year for the Switch.


Switch’s Eternal port is delayed and both games are small beans when compared to Xenoblade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Xenoblade



Which is still a Remaster. Not knocking it. But AC is basically the only brand new game the Switch got so far this year.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2020)

Wtf, there’s still games coming out for them?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Which is still a Remaster. Not knocking it. But AC is basically the only brand new game the Switch got so far this year.


Paper Mario is coming, but like Animal Crossing it isn't something I'm immediately interested in.

I did pick up a few smaller games on sale and I got Bioshock for a discounted price.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wtf, there’s still games coming out for them?



@Shirker and I joked that the WiiU is the (then) modern day Dreamcast. It'll be interesting to see how things develop now.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2020)

Someone needs to fulfill the prophecy and discover that the WiiU is actually stupid easy to jailbreak so people can just make original shit on it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2020)

Expect a Snitch MH soon. Not World, tho.


----------



## JayK (Jun 30, 2020)

Didn't buy a single game outside of Xenoblade for the Switch this year and it will likely stay that way.

I am also not really interested in oldschool Monster Hunter after playing World.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Expect a Snitch MH soon. Not World, tho.



Kind of a stretch to get that there'll be a new MH on Switch from just that.
Could be on mobile for all we know.
It should be a sure thing though. However, so was P5 on the Swtich. 
But in the end, it's a stretch I'm naive and optimistic enough to hope for. 

World and Iceborne are great, but I've found that I really can't get in a long and satisfying hunting marathon session because it aint on handheld anymore. And I kind of miss the nature of old maps too. And the split between single player and multiplayer progression.  And the nature of hunting with randoms.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Kind of a stretch to get that there'll be a new MH on Switch from just that.
> Could be on mobile for all we know.
> It should be a sure thing though. However, so was P5 on the Swtich.
> But in the end, it's a stretch I'm naive and optimistic enough to hope for.
> ...



Except that Capcom practically gave up on mobile. A Switch game is much more likely. And I get it prefering how old maps worked and how single player and multiplayer were separated but there's absolutely nothing stopping you from having a long ass hunting session and wrecking shit up.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except that Capcom practically gave up on mobile. A Switch game is much more likely.



Mobile was just an example. It could be Ps4/5/PC and no switch again for all we know.



Deathbringerpt said:


> but there's absolutely nothing stopping you from having a long ass hunting session and wrecking shit up.



When I have the opening to play, the kids are usually on the tv and ps4, playing their Call of Nathans (what the littlest one calls Uncharted) and Minecrafts. And I'm usually just like, eh  and let them game on.

This is why I much prefer to play on the Switch this gen.


----------



## JayK (Jul 2, 2020)

just give me a new Mario Hoops with Final Fantasy cameos as per usual + decent online and I won't complain about anything Nintendo does anymore for the rest of the gen


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2020)

>tfw you're being blue-balled by Nintendo


----------



## JayK (Jul 2, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> >tfw you're being blue-balled by Nintendo


They are called *The Kings of Left Field* for a reason.

I was 100% certain classic 3D Mario games ala 64 were done for after SM 3D World and yet here we are.

One of the reasons I won't give up on seeing a successor to Hoops or fuck even Sports Mix.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2020)

...I never actually played Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2020)

I would love...

If at some point, inexplicably they put up an N64 library on the Switch, that it would include Pokemon Stadium 1 & 2, and *Jet Force Gemini*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I would love...
> 
> If at some point, inexplicably they put up an N64 library on the Switch, that it would include Pokemon Stadium 1 & 2, and *Jet Force Gemini*


N64 would be nice, but also some shit we can't even get to on the Wii shop anymore would be nice.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> N64 would be nice, but also some shit we can't even get to on the Wii shop anymore would be nice.


The Wii U shop is still up and running, you can prolly find it there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2020)

84 years since last Direct


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The Wii U shop is still up and running, you can prolly find it there.


They're not there. The Wii U one does have certain select games however. Some of which weren't on the Wii, but there's many that were only on Wii and even Wii exclusive that are un-buyable now. Shutting that down when the install base is so high was such a shit move from Nintendo.


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 8, 2020)

Seems like adding insult to injury for Nintendo to ditch the virtual console in favor of a subscription, and then not bother to release more classic titles
Also no DKC2? Does Rare still own that or something


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2020)

chibbselect said:


> Seems like adding insult to injury for Nintendo to ditch the virtual console in favor of a subscription, and then not bother to release more classic titles
> Also no DKC2? Does Rare still own that or something


Rare also owns Jet Force Gemini.

If nothing else, its OST is top notch. Look up "Jet Force Gemini Eschebone" on YouTube.


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Rare also owns Jet Force Gemini.
> 
> If nothing else, its OST is top notch. Look up "Jet Force Gemini Eschebone" on YouTube.


I'm legitimately surprised I didn't steal find that OST years ago. 

I was asking about Donkey Kong Country 2, though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2020)

chibbselect said:


> I'm legitimately surprised I didn't steal find that OST years ago.
> 
> *I was asking about Donkey Kong Country 2, though.*


Who cares.

Jet Force Gemini


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2020)

Still the worst retro service since the Wii. Why does Nintendo resets the entire fucking thing with each disposable console, I will legitimately never know. We still have original games hostage to the fucking Virtual Console.

Nice set of games there, tho. At least that.


----------



## Karma (Jul 8, 2020)

Nintendo r fucking weirdos.

Theres literally no reason Mother 3 hasnt been ported to the west. Its main character has been in smash for like 15 years now


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 8, 2020)

Karma said:


> Nintendo r fucking weirdos.
> 
> Theres literally no reason Mother 3 hasnt been ported to the west. Its main character has been in smash for like 15 years now



What’s also stupid is the fact people even offered to translate the game FOR FREE.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## JayK (Jul 9, 2020)

nice Donkey Kong Country

I only own that game on every Nintendo console every released since the Wii


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 15, 2020)

Activision did something similar with Spyro’s Twitter account (when it was called Falcon McBob) before Reignited was announced. Gimme Sunshine remaster Nintendo


----------



## JayK (Jul 15, 2020)

nah it's just a piss poor year from Nintendo

gotta look forward to next year


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 20, 2020)

Apparently it's being said that it's only 10 minutes long...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Apparently it's being said that it's only 10 minutes long...


It _is _a "mini"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It _is _a "mini"


The last "mini" was twice as long.

We also know that it's mostly previously announced games and they make it sound like they're mostly non-Nintendo published games. They're really diminishing the hype.

I wonder what the fuck was supposed to happen at E3 now.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 20, 2020)

So for Smt V and Bayo 3, you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 20, 2020)

Booo. Can't believe it turned out to be a mini. What the fuck were they planning at E3, and what do they plan on releasing for the holiday season?


----------



## JayK (Jul 20, 2020)

Already announced games?

Can't wait for that SMT V, Bayonetta 3 & Metroid Prime 4 footage.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)

Can I get some signs of life from Platinum Games? Can Bayonetta come out and play?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)

I mean, even with Bayo 2's slow ass dev time, they were coy enough to show some half finished duck taped alpha footage. I would take pre-production Virtua Fighter tier footage at this point.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 20, 2020)

This is the definition of scraps.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Booo. Can't believe it turned out to be a mini. What the fuck were they planning at E3, and what do they plan on releasing for the holiday season?



Maybe they just weren't going to show anything.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)

Man, once the ports dried up, they really have shit to show.


----------



## JayK (Jul 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, once the ports dried up, they really have shit to show.


They didn't have shit to show to begin with.

Last major release was Animal Crossing and if you are someone like me not giving a shit about that kind of stuff (+ I had a Wii U) then the Switch is hands down a shit console for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)

I just want Bayonetta 3 and I'm good, everything else is gravvy. It's basically my Bayonetta console at this point plus your eventual Zelda and Mario and Metroid, last one if it's not fucking cancelled.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just want Bayonetta 3 and I'm good, everything else is gravvy. It's basically my Bayonetta console at this point plus your eventual Zelda and Mario and Metroid, last one if it's not fucking cancelled.



I want my Metroid, my Zelda, my Bayonetta and my SMT5. Announce all their release dates today Nintendo or else!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah, SMT V too. Def.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)

20 minutes?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 20, 2020)

bruh shin megami tensei 3 remastered and shin megami tensei V spring 2021


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 20, 2020)

They haven't held a regular Nintendo Direct for 10 months now, they have multiple AAA games in development that they're not telling us anything about or even acknowledging in the slightest, and instead they're giving us mini directs? Are they intentionally trolling us at this point?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh SHIT.

Best fucking SMT coming through. I'll always call it Lucifer's Call, tho. It better feature Dante from the Devil May Cry Series™


----------



## Naruto (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)

Dude.

5 is looking sharp as FUCK.

**Worldwide release*
*
Atlus flexing all proud.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh SHIT.
> 
> Best fucking SMT coming through. I'll always call it Lucifer's Call, tho. It better feature Dante from the Devil May Cry Series™



You can see Raidou in the trailer, so I'd assume Dante isn't in the game. Unless we get to choose who is in it, but that's unlikely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2020)

NOCTURNEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JayK (Jul 20, 2020)

and here I was making fun of a potential SMT V update

rip karma


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 20, 2020)

"The Nintendo Direct format has been going on for many years at this point, but Nintendo did something today that we haven’t really seen before. An entire Nintendo Direct Mini was dedicated to third-parties, and the announcement was made just a few hours before the presentation aired. We’ve seen indie-focused presentations before, but this was something entirely different.

For those that had any doubt, the Nintendo Direct Mini: Partner Showcase format will continue in the future. Nintendo  it will more details about the next broadcast “will be revealed in the future.” Additional broadcasts will follow later in 2020."


----------



## JayK (Jul 20, 2020)

There is also a new Mario Sports trademark.

Please a new Hoops or hell even Mix with Square cameos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2020)

Super Mario Strikers


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 21, 2020)

Earlier today, Nintendo published its annual report for 2020. One section delves into the coronavirus and again touches on how the company has been impacted, including development schedules and release of products.

It reads in full:


“In terms of production and shipping, product supply may be impacted if issues involving the procurement of necessary components persist. In terms of sales, sales channels may be restricted by measures to prevent the spread of the virus including restrictions on movement outside the home and closure of retail stores. Development schedules may be impacted due to the difference in development environment between working from home and in the office since teleworking is implemented at the Company and its partners. As a result, we may not be able to proceed with the release of Nintendo products and the start of services as planned.

Nintendo will continue to conduct business operations by taking necessary measures so that it can continue to provide an environment in which consumers can enjoy its products and services, while giving due consideration to the health and safety of its consumers and employees.”

Nintendo *previously said* that “product development is a little behind schedule in some areas”, but “game releases planned for this fiscal year are currently not affected.” The company did warn that future plans could be impacted, if the impact of COVID-19 is prolonged or becomes more severe”.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2020)

Man, Nintendo's little Disney World thing had the SHITTIEST timing ever.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2020)

Nintendo’s annoying me right now tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## JayK (Jul 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Super Mario Strikers


I'd take that aswell.

Just no bullshit like the 3DS games.


They're even forgetting Golden Sun and F-Zero on meme tamblets now. Those series are truly royally fucked aren't they.



BlazingInferno said:


> Nintendo’s annoying me right now tbh.


Just right now?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

Resetera has to be the stupidest fucking site on the internet. Can't even link sources because they hide content for anyone who isn't registered behind tags, and registering requires a paid email 

King Zell / C.Tsubasa, someone whose leaks have consistently turned out to be accurate, just leaked a general nintendo direct is coming in august.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

Scratch that, mini/partners direct in August.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Resetera has to be the stupidest



Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 31, 2020)

JayK said:


> They're even forgetting Golden Sun and F-Zero on meme tamblets now. Those series are truly royally fucked aren't they.


*meanwhile 14 years of waiting on Mother 3*

You know going by this, I think I'll go take a nice relaxing dip in the pools of Hell.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

"nothing for 7 years"

I mean, I didn't like SMT4 and Apoc either, but you don't get to pretend it's nothing. Some fans really haven't got anything for stretches of 15+ years.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

In fact, because it's making me irrationally angry to see "metroid fans" in that meme attacking SMT fans, when I'm a fan of both franchises, allow me to make the case that maybe SMT fans need to chill:

1987 Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei
1990 Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei 2
1992 Shin Megami Tensei
1994 Shin Megami Tensei 2
1995 Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner
1997 Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers
2003 Shin Megami Tensei 3: Nocturne
2004 Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga
2005 Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
2006 Devil Summoner: Raidou Kuzunoha vs. the Soulless Army
2008 Devil Summoner 2: Raidou Kuzunoha vs. King Abaddon
2009 Shin Megami Tensei Strange Journey
2009 Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
2011 Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2
2013 Shin Megami Tensei 4
2016 Shin Megami Tensei 4: Apocalypse​
Here's a timeline of MegaTen releases. I'm not even including Tokyo Mirage, Devil Children, SMT IF, the MMO or any of the obscure games that either didn't get localized or no one gives a shit about because they're bad or simply because they're not MegaTen enough to matter. Because I'm doing this in the interest of fairness, and I don't need to pad this list.

Still in the interest of fairness, I've marked the spinoffs which everyone loves anyway if you are the hardest of core purist. Also I've obviously not included Persona since they're fundamentally different.

Finally, I've not included any remasters or re-releases.

And now let's be honest: the vast majority of MegaTen fans started with Nocturne. Prior to SMT3, the release schedule was a game every 2-3 years. After Nocturne, we got a game per year, every year, with the only gaps being 2007, 2010, 2012, 2014 and 2015. Sometimes we'd even get two games in one year.

Let's observe another _totally random_ franchise:

1986 Metroid
1991 Metroid 2
1994 Super Metroid
2002 Metroid Fusion
2004 Metroid Zero Mission
2016 AM2R
2016 Samus Returns​
I didn't include the Prime games for the same reason I didn't include Persona. Both spin-offs are great, and both do not represent the original series. If I want to play a Metroid side-scroller, a Prime game isn't going to give me the serotonin I crave.

I included AM2R because we're that pathetic, and also because it's that good.

I've marked the remakes, which I had to include otherwise this list would be fucking sad.

So we're looking at a 5 year gap from the first to second games, a whopping 8 year gap from the third to fourth. A crushing 12 fucking years from the last remake to the most recent game, and four years since that with no announcement of Metroid 5 in sight.

It has been 18 fucking years since the last completely original installment in the main Metroid series.

So, as an SMT fan that's excited for SMTV and the Nocturne remaster, kindly fuck off.

Sincerely, a salty piece of shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2020)

I think the point of the meme is that everyone wanted some stuff off of that direct, but it ended up being almost exclusively SMT. If anything is infuriating, it's that Zelda is there. Pokemon fans kinda deserve to be there because they get annual main games but they're shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I think the point of the meme is that everyone wanted some stuff off of that direct, but it ended up being almost exclusively SMT. If anything is infuriating, it's that Zelda is there. Pokemon fans kinda deserve to be there because they get annual main games but they're shit.



I think Zelda has been treated very well over the years. I'm also a fan of it, and I'm content.

If you're a Mario, Kirby, Zelda or Pokemon fan, you should feel pretty catered to.

Admittedly I am fast abandoning the Pokemon series myself, but clearly what it continues to do today is making most fans very happy.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I think the point of the meme is that everyone wanted some stuff off of that direct



I posted somewhere in this forum and on discord about how people being straight up stupid for expecting a single first party game when they were unambiguously clear about the scope of the direct.

I loved the direct myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I think Zelda has been treated very well over the years. I'm also a fan of it, and I'm content.
> 
> If you're a Mario, Kirby, Zelda or Pokemon fan, you should feel pretty catered to.
> 
> ...



Yeah apparently "Partner Showcase" meant first party for many.

I mean look at the dislikes


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah apparently "Partner Showcase" meant first party for many.
> 
> I mean look at the dislikes



Delicious Mario/Pokemon/Smash tears.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2020)

I haven't fact-checked it, but Mario has to have the most games stemming from a single franchise.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I haven't fact-checked it, but Mario has to have the most games stemming from a single franchise.



It is Mario, it has over 100 games (130 by my count).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2020)

Hell, they even made PC Mario games when Nintendo was doing its weird shit in the 80/90s.


----------



## JayK (Jul 31, 2020)

There even is a Mario Kart gacha.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

If your joycon drifts, use isopropyl alcohol and a q-tip and spread the alcohol between the rubber flap and the base. Move the stick around to spread it further, let it dry for 5 minutes and then run the calibration on your switch.

It's not a permanent fix, it's meant to get rid of the grime and dust that gets trapped inside the mechanism. Until Nintendo does a revision, this is all we can do short of replacing the entire piece.

Gonna quote this in the OP.


----------



## JayK (Aug 2, 2020)

I feel like complaining about the Mario series having over 130 games is incredibly dishonest.

What if you are only interested in the mainline 3D games?

What if you are only interested in Strikers?

What if you are only interested in Mario Kart?

The *series* spans across a ton of different genres.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2020)

JayK said:


> I feel like complaining about the Mario series having over 130 games is incredibly dishonest.



I don't think anyone is complaining that Mario has 130 games, we're pointing out that Mario fans are massively catered to and have no business throwing a tantrum when some comparatively minor series gets a new installment and they don't.



JayK said:


> What if you are only interested in the mainline 3D games?



64, Sunshine, Galaxy 1 & 2, Odyssey. 3D World/Land to a much lesser extent. Odyssey came out 3 years ago, I'm waiting for Metroid 5 since 2002.



JayK said:


> What if you are only interested in Strikers?



 everyone press F.



JayK said:


> What if you are only interested in Mario Kart?



There's at least one per system since its inception, 8 got a ton of awesome DLC. I like MK and I'm happy.


----------



## JayK (Aug 2, 2020)

Naruto said:


> 64, Sunshine, Galaxy 1 & 2, Odyssey. 3D World/Land to a much lesser extent. Odyssey came out 3 years ago, I'm waiting for Metroid 5 since 2002.


We've had 64, Sunshine, Galaxy 1 + 2 and Odyssey since 96.

Counting 3D Land and World towards those games is a massive joke tbh.



Naruto said:


> everyone press F.






Naruto said:


> There's at least one per system since its inception, 8 got a ton of awesome DLC. I like MK and I'm happy


Which is still not a lot.

There've been 8 releases since the SNES.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2020)

JayK said:


> Counting 3D Land and World towards those games is a massive joke tbh.



Come on now, Jay. I've even specifically said it's to a much lesser extent.



JayK said:


> There've been 8 releases since the SNES.



I've had one actual sequel after the SNES 

I also think it's disingenuous to pretend there isn't massive crossover between the fans of the big 3D games and the 2D series.

Mario could disappear today and I would never feel sorry for Mario fans. You guys are fine.


----------



## JayK (Aug 2, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Come on now, Jay. I've even specifically said it's to a much lesser extent.


I just really don't think they should be put in the same basket just because they are 3D aswell. They fit closer to the NSMB series.



Naruto said:


> I also think it's disingenuous to pretend there isn't massive crossover between the fans of the big 3D games and the 2D series.


Probably, probably not. The 2D games used to sell a lot more than the collectatons.

I am certainly only a fan of the former (+ the sport games).



Naruto said:


> I've had one actual sequel after the SNES


Not playing Mario Kart smh



Naruto said:


> Mario could disappear today and I would never feel sorry for Mario fans. You guys are fine.


Weirdly enough I am feeling about this the other way around. When I was younger I couldn't care less anymore about most releases after a certain time. After growing up however, I really started to appreciate the quality inherent in Galaxy with which I was fortunate enough to grow up. At this point I'd be sad if they discontinue the series.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2020)

JayK said:


> Not playing Mario Kart smh



I do 

I meant Fusion is Metroid 4 and Super is Metroid 3.


----------



## JayK (Aug 2, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I do
> 
> I meant Fusion is Metroid 4 and Super is Metroid 3.


well gl

Despite it's mediocrity I had a blast with Samus Returns but I kinda lack hope in the continuation of the 2D series with how hard Nintendo butchered Retro Studios (let's be honest here, they're amazing when it comes to rebooting series).

At this point it should be one of the top priorities to at least keep Prime alive.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 2, 2020)

Honestly, for me, it's hard to get it up for another Prime knowing that it will again be still stuck in the filler limbo timeframe between Metroid 1 and 2.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2020)

JayK said:


> well gl
> 
> Despite it's mediocrity I had a blast with Samus Returns but I kinda lack hope in the continuation of the 2D series with how hard Nintendo butchered Retro Studios (let's be honest here, they're amazing when it comes to rebooting series).
> 
> At this point it should be one of the top priorities to at least keep Prime alive.



I liked Samus Returns. It's not a new game, not really, but I liked it.

I don't care for the apparent direction of the former-main-now-sub series that Nintendo is taking at the moment. Zelda and Metroid are getting top down/side scroller games, but mostly in the form of remakes.

I like Prime, and I like 3D Zelda, a lot. But I want to see completely new "classic" iterations for both, if possible. Given that the budget for these types of games is much smaller, I would hope for a reasonable turnaround.

I don't need a new game every year, but it would be nice if I could reasonably expect at least one totally new thing every...5 years. Or even just once per system.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Honestly, for me, it's hard to get it up for another Prime knowing that it will again be still stuck in the filler limbo timeframe between Metroid 1 and 2.



Do we know this for sure?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2020)

JayK said:


> Which is still not a lot.
> 
> There've been 8 releases since the SNES.



How is 8 games in an iterative series not a lot?

This is the kind of stuff that made Reggie retire when he says that gamers are insatiable. If Mario Kart ended as a series, full-stop, it'd have an extremely respectable lineup of games.

Hell, Smash as a series should take a giant break because Ultimate is such a monumental, gigantic effort of a game that just making another game with a couple more characters and slightly gameplay variations would just be pointless. And Sakurai should either take a break or work on different stuff.

Devil May Cry only has 5 main games and it includes such an incredibly strong batch of action games that I firmly believe that its current director is too good to be saddled to it for the rest of his career. He should be making original shit or sequels to other, less privileged series. And I say this as someone who puts DMC over anything gaming.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Do we know this for sure?



We know that the main villain/rival will be Sylux, who was the guy driving the ship chasing Samus in 3's sequel hook. This was slightly built on in Federation's Force when the sequel hook there was Sylux stealing a metroid larva from the Federation.

I think it's a pretty good buildup with what the Prime series established.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2020)

Mario Kart fans: 8 games is not a lot 

F-Zero fans:


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mario Kart fans: 8 games is not a lot
> 
> F-Zero fans:


I'm still surprised there's zero sign of the next Mario Kart. They're just resting on 8's laurels still.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm still surprised there's zero sign of the next Mario Kart. They're just resting on 8's laurels still.



I maintain that one Kart and one Smash per system is sufficient, even if the Switch inherited a Kart game rather than get an original one.

What would a sequel for it do that more DLC can't? It's Mario Kart. Content is the main thing I would want.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mario Kart fans: 8 games is not a lot
> 
> F-Zero fans:



Heck you don't even need the comparison, really. "8 games is not a lot" is a weird take given the stuff I've seen growing up. I remember when a 4th movie in a series or game would be met with a jokingly incredulous "Really? Another one?!"

It's kinda interesting how expectations in our media have changed as time has passed.



Naruto said:


> What would a sequel for it do that more DLC can't?



2 Drivers and special attacks like I've been asking for for a damn decade would be a start.


----------



## JayK (Aug 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> F-Zero fans:


F-Zero has been dead since well over a decade

it's not going to come back


----------



## Karma (Aug 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is the kind of stuff that made Reggie retire when he says that gamers are insatiable. If Mario Kart ended as a series, full-stop, it'd have an extremely respectable lineup of games.


Ubisoft and Activision got gamers fucked up with their yearly releases.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm still surprised there's zero sign of the next Mario Kart. They're just resting on 8's laurels still.



8 practically made F-Zero all the more vaporware when it started aping its track ideas. It's fucking deader than disco now.

I think Deluxe 8 is the most successful game on the Switch so they're smart enough to let it simmer. Honestly some more Smash type crossover DLC would go a long way.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2020)

Karma said:


> Ubisoft and Activision got gamers fucked up with their yearly releases.



EA too. This kind of factory production line yearly release crap just turned gamers into consumers when they used to be customers. The whole gaming industry change its narrative from "Play it if you're a fan" to "Just buy the next one if you're a fan".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2020)

As long as Mario Kart stays the fuck away from E-sports I'll be content. Although I'd welcome more Nintendo characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2020)

Samus + Brinstar track.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 2, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I maintain that one Kart and one Smash per system is sufficient, even if the Switch inherited a Kart game rather than get an original one.
> 
> What would a sequel for it do that more DLC can't? It's Mario Kart. Content is the main thing I would want.


Pretty much this, there have been so many kart racers, there's not much that could significantly improve the genre. They can make 8 look a bit better, and definitely could add some new tracks and/or items. But there's nothing else I'd really want from it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Samus + Brinstar track.


Nintendo Kart with everyone having unique rides like Samus’ Gunship, a Warp Star, or Epona with tracks from every series would be amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 8 practically made F-Zero all the more vaporware when it started aping its track ideas. It's fucking deader than disco now.
> 
> I think Deluxe 8 is the most successful game on the Switch so they're smart enough to let it simmer. Honestly some more Smash type crossover DLC would go a long way.


You’re not wrong but I’ve been playing it since before the port so is been a good 6-7 years.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2020)

Yeah I remember looking at sales figures for 8, it just keeps selling the same every year, just about. Once those numbers drop, Nintendo will make another.


----------



## JayK (Aug 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I remember when a 4th movie in a series or game would be met with a jokingly incredulous "Really? Another one?!"


I don't see how the movie comparison fits.

Movies are more often than not direct sequels to their predecessors while series like Zelda change a lot with each entry, hence they are all pretty much standalone games.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2020)

JayK said:


> I don't see how the movie comparison fits.
> 
> Movies are more often than not direct sequels to their predecessors while series like Zelda change a lot with each entry, hence they are all pretty much standalone games.



It fits because the convo pertained to Mario Kart


----------



## Naruto (Aug 5, 2020)

It would fit regardless, the story isn't the focal point of Zelda games.

And yes, games have a horrible problem of sequilitis, including the ones you and I love. Originality in all forms within this medium is found in the indie scene, and even it at its most successful is plagued with nostalgia pandering.

And I'm just as guilty of enabling that as the next person.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 5, 2020)

Been awhile since I heard this name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It fits because the convo pertained to Mario Kart


It doesn't.

Between all those years there still were huge technical leaps which make the SNES entry almost unrecognisable to the current product.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 5, 2020)

Nintendo’s not gonna stop until all the Wii U’s notable games are ported to the Switch


----------



## Xebec (Aug 5, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Nintendo’s not gonna stop until all the Wii U’s notable games are ported to the Switch


Except Xenoblade X


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2020)

Got a day off. Bored. Checked for Ninty news. Nothing.

But hey, they updated they Switch Sales figures.



We were just talking about MK8 so combined with the WiiU, this fucking thing sold more than 35 million.

Jesus Christ.

While that new Animal Crossing thing is now the second best sold game in the console with 22 million.

Smash, BotW, Odyssey, Pokeyman are all scratching 20 million. Ring Fit adventure did so well that Nintendo barely made the stock to keep, thing's at 4 million.

Fucking Nintendo makes bank.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 6, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Got a day off. Bored. Checked for Ninty news. Nothing.
> 
> But hey, they updated they Switch Sales figures.
> 
> ...


It's hard to believe that a boring animal sim game sold so much but I guess the circumstances just happen to align.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2020)

JayK said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> Between all those years there still were huge technical leaps which make the SNES entry almost unrecognisable to the current product.



It does. The technical leaps that weren't pertaining to aesthetic slowed to a crawl at around DD... arguably the Wii if you wanna say the motorcycles were a game changer, and even then. A lot of the games since then have been "Mario Kart with some more stuff". To imply otherwise would in itself be dishonest.

But whatever. What I said about the differences in expectations in our entertainment wasn't to say that it was bad, just odd to behold all things considered. That certain brands have reached to point where sequels are not only encouraged, but sorta expected, has given me pause for a while. To use DeathBringer's earlier example, Smash doesn't by any stretch need another game. It's gonna get one. And I will buy it cuz at the end of the day, they're good. But there hasn't "only" been 5 (6 if we're counting Sakarai logic).


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 7, 2020)

No wonder we'll never see any of Nintendo's IPs on discount. Jesus fucking Christ. 

My will not to just buy Mario Kart 8 again is slowly breaking.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2020)

Well, the 3DS was not really a huge success for Nintendo so it's not that amazing that the Switch beat its sales figures. 3DS' start was a fucking trainwreck.

And Nintendo doesn't drop prices even when they're fucking up. So yeah, bullshit all around. They're just SOOOOOOO good that the idea of spending 20 bucks less after 5 years is unimaginable. Disonurabru dispray..


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 7, 2020)

True true. Definitely remember those days. Still yeeesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2020)

What the fuck.


----------



## Karma (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2020)

But why?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 8, 2020)

Impressive to say the least.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2020)

I dont understand AC appeal

I only understand isabelle x doomguy memes


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the fuck.



They got rona to thank for that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 8, 2020)

Shit be printing money. 

Also helps when you have a larger install and global pandemic to help launch what casuals normally like, those small life managing games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2020)

i already manage enough shit irl

why would i want that in my vidya too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2020)

The Fitness RPG game was also selling like shit until Corona hit so Nintendo found the best circumstances to throw its stupid ass non-games and cutesy casual management game to the market. When you die if you go outside.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Fitness RPG game was also selling like shit until Corona hit so Nintendo found the best circumstances to throw its stupid ass non-games and cutesy casual management game to the market. When you die if you go outside.


Nah it was doing fairly well. It's just befitted from word of mouth and so on.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i already manage enough shit irl
> 
> why would i want that in my vidya too


I see the appeal now.

In the beginning you can get a few days in by trying to build up your resources and the game forcibly stopping you to wait until things are ready.

But afterwards when you have everything unlocked it's a game that doesn't demand you play it a whole day but maybe 2 hours depending on the task you have in mind. And that, is where the game sinks its hooks in to you.


Deathbringerpt said:


> The Fitness RPG game was also selling like shit until Corona hit so Nintendo found the best circumstances to throw its stupid ass non-games and cutesy casual management game to the market. When you die if you go outside.



Nah, that game seemed to have been doing well pre-corona. Given how they kept adding dlc and features to it, people were buying it. Just not us.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm guessing ACNH's absurd popularity can be attributed to a tag team combination of 'Rona, being super casual friendly (as the other games afaik are also pretty popular), and the fact that a lot of 25 to 35 year olds are generally in such a culturally, financially and emotionally fucked state that a world in which one can comfortably own a house and be happy are seen as peak escapism.

...

..Also Isabelle is pretty cute. That might be the biggest reason now that I think about it. There's a *lot* of porn of that chick. Shit's weird.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 8, 2020)

Fucking Racoon though.....walking all the way to the bank and still wanting more.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2020)

I love this and everything about it.

This person draws Kirby with RPG-monster characteristics.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 15, 2020)

Uh, shouldn't Retro have had a super important sounding position like LEAD PRODUCER filled already?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 15, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Uh, shouldn't Retro have had a super important sounding position like LEAD PRODUCER filled already?


Maybe something happened.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 15, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I love this and everything about it.
> 
> This person draws Kirby with RPG-monster characteristics.





Oh no...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Uh, shouldn't Retro have had a super important sounding position like LEAD PRODUCER filled already?



Could mean anything really. Maybe their producer bailed and they're rehiring. Could mean they figured they need someone to lead and coordinate all the different teams working on the game. A producer isn't necessarily someone important to design games in western game dev but someone to make sure development goes smoothly.

If the position was for a director or a main designer, I'd be lifting one eyebrow hard.


----------



## JayK (Aug 15, 2020)

What happened was Nintendo dumping Retro's secret project and their development studio as a whole until they realised recently that they're fucked without Retro as Tanabe is seemingly a useless piece of shit unable to create decent games with inhouse devs. But hey, maybe it's just me having a huge hate boner for that clown after Federation Force.

I expect a release at 2025 probably with how this shitshow is going. Thinking this will still release in the Switch cycle is laughable.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2020)

It seems like Nintendo cares more about showing off indie games than their own these days


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 17, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> It seems like Nintendo cares more about showing off indie games than their own these days


Yeah, you're not kidding. I remember when it was an "Oh that's nice of them" ad they did for Indie devs each year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2020)

Indies direct could be good. Glad companies are doing a condensed compilation of future indie releases so we'd discover some good shit.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 17, 2020)

If there are new announcements in this direct, it could turn out pretty good. Most of what I play nowadays is indie.

Blasphemous, Axiom Verge, Bloodstained, Celeste, Cuphead, CrossCode, Dead Cells, Fight'N Rage, Hollow Knight, Hyper Light Drifter, Gunvolt series, Iconoclasts, Into the Breach, Jamestown, Katana Zero, Invisible Inc, Momodora, Moonlighter, Owlboy, River City Girls, Shantae series, Shovel Knight, Timespinner, VA-11 HALL-A, Wargroove and Xeno Crisis...

...are all indie games (can you tell I list my tiles alphabetically? As if I would have remembered all of those without checking my Switch).

Anyway indies have a lot of peel and seed, but there's also a lot of pulpy goodness if you're willing to look for it.

I'm personally looking forward to Hollow Knight: Silksong, N1RV Ann-A, Chrono Sword, Death Trash, Hazelnut Bastille, Monster Sanctuary, Fae Tactics, Axiom Verge 2, Eastward, Sakuna, Touhou Luna Nights, Nekoningen Eugene, Foregone, Azure Striker Gunvolt 3 and Minoria, which are all coming to the Switch at some point.

Record of Lodoss War Deedlit in Wonder Labyrinth could use a Switch port.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 17, 2020)

BTW, the Resetera leaker guy turned out to be right once again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Blasphemous



My game of the gen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 17, 2020)

Indie games would be way more appealing if they wouldn't go for that cheap looking pixel look.

I straight up didn't wanna bother with Dead Cells to name an example because of that.

Hollow Knight on the other hand is a great example on how to do it properly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 17, 2020)

JayK said:


> Indie games would be way more appealing if they wouldn't go for that cheap looking pixel look.
> 
> I straight up didn't wanna bother with Dead Cells to name an example because of that.
> 
> Hollow Knight on the other hand is a great example on how to do it properly.



That's funny, a proper strong pixel artstyle outshines most AAA productions, in my book. And Dead Cells looks leagues above Hollow Knight's visual style to me. HK is alright...but, you know, you see the first bug skeleton thing and you've basically seen them all, it's super homogeneous and boring.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's funny, a proper strong pixel artstyle outshines most AAA



Yes.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Dead Cells looks leagues above Hollow Knight's visual style


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 17, 2020)

Everyone: Switch seems to be a bit under a dry spell. 

Me: Oh thank fucking god, a dry spell, now I can work on my backlog.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2020)

8 mins to go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

I remember this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

90s internet. Waiting 3 minutes for a nipple.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

>Spiritfarer 

As if IRL wasn't depressing enough


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2020)

SPIRITFARER SHADOW DROP LETS GUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

Given Animal Crossing is doing sliced bread numbers. am certain there is a legit market for these games.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Given Animal Crossing is doing sliced bread numbers. am certain there is a legit market for these games.


whatchu mean by "these games?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> whatchu mean by "these games?"



An NPC was commenting on your "nice sofa". Yeah, it aint the shit I usually play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

Just play real life poker.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> An NPC was commenting on your "nice sofa". Yeah, it aint the shit I usually play.


well. maybe it's time you start getting more compliments about your furniture.

dunno if you're referring to Spiritfarer, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> well. maybe it's time you start getting more compliments about your furniture.
> 
> dunno if you're referring to Spiritfarer, though.



Same vibe tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

Revenge of the Honk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

Two Geese. 

Lord have mercy.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2020)

there are a lot of games getting released today. this has to be a new record.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just play real life poker.



I don't know but put me a wacky setting in a standard poker game and I'm immediately interested. I put some serious hours in Telltale Poker Game Night 1 and especially 2. They should've made a third instead of all the garbage they were putting out before going down under.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't know but put me a wacky setting in a standard poker game and I'm immediately interested. I put some serious hours in Telltale Poker Game Night 1 and especially 2. They should've made a third instead of all the garbage they were putting out before going down under.



I was just being cynical. I've put hours on TGC games when I could've just played the real thing. Altho getting cards and people to play is kinda hard in my region so virtual shit had to suffice.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was just being cynical. I've put hours on TGC games when I could've just played the real thing. Altho getting cards and people to play is kinda hard in my region so virtual shit had to suffice.


Same. I actually prefer TCGs on video games. You don't have to physically sort through all your cards to find the one you need. You pay £50 for a game instead of £50 for every decent deck, or £20 for a chase card. Plus its easy to find matches online, and I've had friends play the video games with me in person before. Especially YGO 2007, the Pokemon TCG Game on the Gameboy Colour, and YGO Links Evolution.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Same. I actually prefer TCGs on video games. You don't have to physically sort through all your cards to find the one you need. You pay £50 for a game instead of £50 for every decent deck, or £20 for a chase card. Plus its easy to find matches online, and I've had friends play the video games with me in person before. Especially YGO 2007, the Pokemon TCG Game on the Gameboy Colour, and YGO Links Evolution.



And if you suck at a game (hi thar ygo and its 290382190389012389102 cards) you can simply scrub against the PC.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 18, 2020)

Real talk, here. Has anyone got Links Evolution on the switch who wants to add me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Real talk, here. Has anyone got Links Evolution on the switch who wants to add me?


I have it but I haven't really started on i otherwise I would.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Real talk, here. Has anyone got Links Evolution on the switch who wants to add me?



I am on Steam, but I have yet to sink in real hours yet to farm good cards.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I have it but I haven't really started on i otherwise I would.


Yeah, the main problem with the game is that it takes forever to get any decent decks completed. Since the decks are massive, and the staple cards are mixed in with the worst archetypes.
 Leo and Luna have like 7 bad archetypes, and all the best hand traps...
Alexis has Nekroc and the Solemn traps as rares... but mostly Geminis and Dark Scorpions.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 19, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Yeah, the main problem with the game is that it takes forever to get any decent decks completed. Since the decks are massive, and the staple cards are mixed in with the worst archetypes.
> Leo and Luna have like 7 bad archetypes, and all the best hand traps...
> Alexis has Nekroc and the Solemn traps as rares... but mostly Geminis and Dark Scorpions.


It'd be nice to get my YGO buzz going again. Arc-V really brought me back into it, but my deck meshed really poorly with the MR4 rules and Sevens isn't exactly winning me over (they're not even playing proper Yugioh anymore).

It is great though that the game actually got a sizable update though including the new rules as well a a lot of newer cards. I honestly wouldn't have expected that from Konami, but it's great. I used to play the shit out of the GBA and DS games so I think if I just got in the right mindset I'd be all too happy to dive back in.

Right now I'm trying to finish more games that I've bought and of course that number only keeps growing  I'm doing better than last year at least.

He's my friend code either way SW-5534-2258-5411


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2020)

Holy shit, the leak was real.


----------



## Xebec (Aug 21, 2020)

What leak?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm hungover to shit so I don't even remember what the leak included but it specifically mentioned this niche ass PS1 RPG that no one played being released on the Switch.

Naruto probably knows, he mentioned it a page ago.


----------



## JayK (Aug 21, 2020)

and here I was hoping for something good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2020)

This is my way: Play Dead or Alive extreme with one joycon.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

A Nintendo Direct is possibly coming next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2020)

Can't wait for some Bayonetta 3 news


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> A Nintendo Direct is possibly coming next week.



I really doubt this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## JayK (Aug 22, 2020)

Bayonetta 3 and Prime 4 lego


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JayK (Aug 22, 2020)

Just go kill me already.


----------



## Xebec (Aug 23, 2020)

more SMT to get people mad again


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 23, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> more SMT to get people mad again



Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3  Deluxe


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2020)

Well, The Switch Pro is happening. 

Time to sell your Switches, everybody. Or do we lose all the save data cause their account system is still retarded?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, The Switch Pro is happening



Is it?

There were rumors of a 2019 release, then a 2020 release. I mean it's coming at some point, sure, but I don't know if it's soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2020)

Should've linked the article, I guess. They're also planning to release a batch of new games alongside its release.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...raded-switch-console-and-major-games-for-2021

Gimme that Bayonetta 3 at a stable 60 fps, Platinum.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, The Switch Pro is happening.
> 
> Time to sell your Switches, everybody. Or do we lose all the save data cause their account system is still retarded?


Switch Pro is happening. The controllers will still drift all over the place every month, but now they'll cost an extra £20.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, The Switch Pro is happening.
> 
> Time to sell your Switches, everybody. Or do we lose all the save data cause their account system is still retarded?



Yes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes.



It seriously boggles the fucking mind.


----------



## JayK (Aug 25, 2020)

believe it when I see it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 25, 2020)

I just realized after all of this time that my pro controller can actually turn on my Switch (which turns on my TV) without having to walk up to it. You just hold down the home button. This was literally my only complaint about the controller so now it's pretty much perfect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2020)

I'll probably get it. Much more excited about a Switch that can do non-slideshow numbers than XSX and PS5. 

List of games I want to be Pro-sified so I can actually sit down and finish them:

Ultimate Alliance 3
Fire Emblem Three Houses
Kirby Star Allies
Games that I finished but would still welcome being Pro-sified

Breath of the Wild
Link's Awakening


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2020)

Could it be, the day where the average Switch player may finally be able to purchase a joycon without fear of it fucking breaking?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Could it be, the day where the average Switch player may finally be able to purchase a joycon without fear of it fucking breaking?



Them breaking a common thing? Because a few pairs of joycon I have only charge when my Switch is on.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2020)

Ningendo finally gave up! 

Does this mean they wont be releasing a next gen console anytime soon? Lol


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Them breaking a common thing? Because a few pairs of joycon I have only charge when my Switch is on.



"Breaking" is just an exaggeration. It's not like they cease to function or anything.

I'm referring to the infamous "joy-con drift", where the control sticks' calibration turns faulty if you treat them too roughly, some dust gets under the nubs, or if you just haven't been complimenting it enough. And yeah, it's a surprisingly widespread problem. I've been hit with it 3 times so far.


I'm not entirely sure what the charging problem is on your end. Are you turning it off completely or putting it to sleep? The only thing i can guess is that they just don't charge when doing the former.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks like I was wrong! Yet another mini partner direct before september.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 26, 2020)

This was the worst Direct I've ever seen. It's so insignificant that I didn't even see news for it until I checked a Nintendo newsite.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 26, 2020)

Any direct that’s less than 20 minutes is poopy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah the only highlight was the brief mention of Crystal Chronicles but that's it.

Also it wouldn't surprise me at all if if that Switch Pro rumor is true.

Ninty finally cracked the code to have both the handheld and console market at once, of course they were going to continue down that path given the Switch's success.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> "Breaking" is just an exaggeration. It's not like they cease to function or anything.
> 
> I'm referring to the infamous "joy-con drift", where the control sticks' calibration turns faulty if you treat them too roughly, some dust gets under the nubs, or if you just haven't been complimenting it enough. And yeah, it's a surprisingly widespread problem. I've been hit with it 3 times so far.
> 
> ...



I fixed my joycon drifitng issues for the moment, cleaning them regularly. Probably need to do LoZ BotW and do it fully b4 it pops back up.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> Yeah the only highlight was the brief mention of Crystal Chronicles but that's it.
> 
> Also it wouldn't surprise me at all if if that Switch Pro rumor is true.
> 
> Ninty finally cracked the code to have both the handheld and console market at once, of course they were going to continue down that path given the Switch's success.


Now only if they'd release Mother 3.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Aug 26, 2020)

Another day, another lame Mini Direct with no real Direct in sight.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2020)

I didn't watch it, any list I can check somewhere?


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 26, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Now only if they'd release Mother 3.


We all know Reggie took the one build for himself


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> We all know Reggie took the one build for himself


Fukkin' Reggie.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 26, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Fukkin' Reggie.



Part of the Nintey Retirement package. You get one unreleased game of your choosing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2020)

*New Nintendo Switch FCC Filings Seemingly Confirm New Model With SoC and RAM Changes Alongside a CPU Board Change*


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 27, 2020)

But can the Switch 2.0's Nintendium survive 25 Gs worth of destruction.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 27, 2020)

There was a Direct yesterday?

*skips through

oof.

Crystal Chronicles seems to be getting panned hard for cumbersome multiplayer. Wasn't interested in the first place, but that's a shame. They really should have up-ported their MH clone, Final Fantasy Explorers instead.

4k Switch rumors?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 27, 2020)

Is the new model gonna be the same size or bigger? That's my onbly question atm.


----------



## JayK (Aug 27, 2020)

yes I am totally gonna buy a new Switch when they cant even release a game


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 28, 2020)

This is probably a Slowpoke moment, but:
The design of Wizzro in Hyrule Warriors is probably based in part off that Ghost Merchant guy at the entrance to Ruined Hyrule Town in OoT.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 28, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This is probably a Slowpoke moment, but:
> The design of Wizzro in Hyrule Warriors is probably based in part off that Ghost Merchant guy at the entrance to Ruined Hyrule Town in OoT.


Seems about right. I probably thought something like that once, but I never did own Hyrule Warriors so I never really thought about it too much.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Seems about right. I probably thought something like that once, but I never did own Hyrule Warriors so I never really thought about it too much.


Like, _Wizzrobes _are literally just errant wizards, hats and all.

_Wizzro _wears a purple cloak with one glaring red eye peeking out from underneath the hood.



Just a neat little thing I just thought.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 30, 2020)

I want an actual direct too but this is ridiculous


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2020)

Your average Ninty fan has the body hygiene of a 2 dollar pizza slice and the brain count of one too. 

Also, fuck cancer. Jesus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

No more retarded than people *immediately *asking about Black Panther 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Also, just thought of this.

*Meteor about to hit earth ending all life on the planet*

Nintendo fan: Is this the new Nintendo direct?


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 30, 2020)

Meteor: Here's your fucking Mother 3! 

On the other hand, my first attempt at trying DMC (specifically 3) is going about how I expected. Like me trying to learn how to drive stick again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> Meteor: Here's your fucking Mother 3!
> 
> On the other hand, my first attempt at trying DMC (specifically 3) is going about how I expected. Like me trying to learn how to drive stick again.



Try playing like a stylish smug punk like Dante is in the cut-scenes.


----------



## JayK (Aug 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Meteor about to hit earth ending all life on the planet*





ShadowReij said:


> Meteor: Here's your fucking Mother 3!


Mother 3/Chrono Trigger in real life

Honestly can't even limit this to Nintentards. All major communities are just that retarded.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2020)

Not releasing Mother 3 is pretty shitty, tho. I'm 99% sure that they don't it because the game doesn't mesh well with modern Nintendo Disney wanna be image.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not releasing Mother 3 is pretty shitty, tho. I'm 99% sure that they don't it because the game doesn't mesh well with modern Nintendo Disney wanna be image.


There's likely some problematic aspects localization IMO. For instance they completely rip off the old Batman theme for one battle theme (which is awesome).


It's kind of like how JoJo in Japan gets away with music references, but they all get screwed over in official translations here. Japan has their own problematic fair use laws, but apparently shit like this is fair game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2020)

Old games ripped off mainstream music all the time, I doubt that's the issue. Jojo's in a shitty position because it literally writes the band's names verbatim and some bands still have 90s lawyer mentality.

That's why Ion Maiden was sued by Iron Maiden which is just fucking pathetic.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 31, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> Meteor: Here's your fucking Mother 3!
> 
> On the other hand, my first attempt at trying DMC (specifically 3) is going about how I expected. Like me trying to learn how to drive stick again.



One of the easies and most effective cancels early on is to repeatedly fire your shotgun and switch to another gun, switch fire repeatedly.
This is extremely effective against most enemies.

When you get spiral later you can use Royal Guards block action to cancel the delay between shots and melt basic enemies.

This is easier than learning the combo cancels and will help even against bosses. On beowulf you can jump cancel a lot of shotgun shots into his back. 
Jump canceling can be hard depending on the enemy but you can quicjly destroy chess pieces with shotgun jump cancelling. Just jump on them shoot, jump on them again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2020)

I recently played DMC3 for the first time too very recently and I sort of brute forced my way through it and 1 which I played before it, but I don't think I did terribly aside from having a tough time against just a few bosses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 31, 2020)

Meh, just reminds me of its younger siblings VJ, Bayo, 101, and AC in that there is a learning curve. Also I'm so remapping the right bumper and trigger.

Strangely I'm surprised the game is so forgiving, giving me Bs simply because I refuse to use items.

Compared to Bayo 1 which would flunk the ever loving shit out of me regardless.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2020)

Bat Lady and the first fight against the wolf dude in 3 probably gave me the most issues from what I remember. Also the fucking penultimate boss of course. I had to eventually get lucky and have a good run against him but running Doppleganger helped not only beat it in the first half but also prepare me for controlling Vergil. Some of them were annoying at times otherwise, but I felt like they took a normal amount of tries to clear.

In the first game I think the one that bothered me the most was the last match with that shadow blob and that dumb ship fight with Griffin because it was so damn janky. I think maybe one of the Neo Angelo fights too, I think it was the first and maybe the last one.



ShadowReij said:


> Meh, just reminds me of its younger siblings VJ, Bayo, 101, and AC in that there is a learning curve. Also I'm so remapping the right bumper and trigger.
> 
> Strangely I'm surprised the game is so forgiving giving me Bs simply because I refuse to use items.
> 
> Compared to Bayo 1 which would flunk the ever loving shit out of me regardless.


Yeah, not using items is what carried my score through most of the game lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm going down the rabbit hole of this shit and . . .
I WANT TO BELIEVE!


----------



## JayK (Aug 31, 2020)

its fine guys

I believe in Nintendo to show us gameplay of Astral Chain 2, Mario Strikers, F-Zero, Golden Sun 4, Legend of the Seven Stars 2, Mother 4 and Bayonetta 3 soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> Meh, just reminds me of its younger siblings VJ, Bayo, 101, and AC in that there is a learning curve. Also I'm so remapping the right bumper and trigger.
> 
> Strangely I'm surprised the game is so forgiving, giving me Bs simply because I refuse to use items.
> 
> Compared to Bayo 1 which would flunk the ever loving shit out of me regardless.



Well, I wouldn't say that giving you Bs isn't flunking you. And Bayonetta 1's rating system is pretty malleable in the sense that it forces you to use as many different moves as possible while giving you the chance of increasing your points through other mechanics, like wicked weaves and taunting.

It's less forgiving but once you get the hang of the gameplay, you'll know what to do. The scoring also doesn't punish you from using Witch Items which can be pretty broken.

It does penalize you if you don't do the secret Alfheims of whatever level you're playing which is almost as stupid as penalizing you for not eating enough red orbs in DMC4.

Bayonetta 2's ranking system is retarded.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 1, 2020)

Tbf, those chairs were oddly in the focal point.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 1, 2020)

Another most recent one was one of the Pokémon Directs where everyone assumed there was going to be LG remakes of Gold and Silver because of the Gen II mon in the background.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2020)

What does a mid-stream fart hint at? A Fire Emblem character?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 1, 2020)

Nintendo has very slowly added additional features and functionality to the Switch eShop since its launch back in March 2017. That continued today – specifically as it relates to games on sale.

If you head on over to the sale page section, you’ll now be told how many days left the discount will be live for. The same message can actually be seen within other areas of the eShop as well, including search pages. Users will be shown this information for already-released titles in addition to pre-order discounts.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 1, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I wouldn't say that giving you Bs isn't flunking you. And Bayonetta 1's rating system is pretty malleable in the sense that it forces you to use as many different moves as possible while giving you the chance of increasing your points through other mechanics, like wicked weaves and taunting.
> 
> It's less forgiving but once you get the hang of the gameplay, you'll know what to do. The scoring also doesn't punish you from using Witch Items which can be pretty broken.
> 
> ...


A B ain't a D so I'm happy. 

Also, I'll probably be better off the moment my mind becomes accustom to realizing targeting only really helps for 1 v1 boss fights otherwise just use it to fix the camera when facing mobs and then let go otherwise I'm going to have a bad time fighting the camera a good 80 percent of the time during swarms. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nintendo has very slowly added additional features and functionality to the Switch eShop since its launch back in March 2017. That continued today – specifically as it relates to games on sale.
> 
> If you head on over to the sale page section, you’ll now be told how many days left the discount will be live for. The same message can actually be seen within other areas of the eShop as well, including search pages. Users will be shown this information for already-released titles in addition to pre-order discounts.



You know what I would like? The return of background music to their store. Right now it's just so......there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2020)

You guys should really play Moon. This shit was the Undertale of the PS1 era and had a pretty good self-analytical outlook on mainstream RPGs. You're basically a "playable NPC" who's trying to to prevent a JRPG hero from killing everything for exp points.

It's fucking weird but if you're into non-typical RPGS, it's really cool.



ShadowReij said:


> A B ain't a D so I'm happy.
> 
> Also, I'll probably be better off the moment my mind becomes accustom to realizing targeting only really helps for 1 v1 boss fights otherwise just use it to fix the camera when facing mobs and then let go otherwise I'm going to have a bad time fighting the camera a good 80 percent of the time during swarms.



Oh, the lock-on is absolutely required whether you're in a group or fighting just one guy. What's the style you usually go for? If you're playing the switch version, that means you have like 3 games worth of options at any given time so I recommend you stick to a couple of the most conventional Styles like Trickster/Swordmaster, 2 easy to learn Devil Arms like Rebellion/Agni & Rudra while going for whatever guns you like and work your way up.

The hardest difficulty mode is pretty bullshit because the enemies Devil Trigger which gives them super armor up the ass. Gotta learn how to break it up, Royal Guard hits and make the most of our your weapons.



ShadowReij said:


> You know what I would like? The return of background music to their store. Right now it's just so......there.



WiiShop still the best.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What does a mid-stream fart hint at? A Fire Emblem character?



New WarioWare for the Switch BAY-BEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, the lock-on is absolutely required whether you're in a group or fighting just one guy. What's the style you usually go for? If you're playing the switch version, that means you have like 3 games worth of options at any given time so I recommend you stick to a couple of the most conventional Styles like Trickster/Swordmaster, 2 easy to learn Devil Arms like Rebellion/Agni & Rudra while going for whatever guns you like and work your way up.
> 
> The hardest difficulty mode is pretty bullshit because the enemies Devil Trigger which gives them super armor up the ass. Gotta learn how to break it up, Royal Guard hits and make the most of our your weapons.



Noted as I can feel the game telling me "Hey dumbass, take it slow. First get a handle on one or two styles / weapons then you can try mixing it up later." 

And that was definitely evident in the vamp fight.




> WiiShop still the best.



I mean it was legit one of the best part about their online stores. Along with the homages here and there. It's fine that they streamlined the store to the point it resembles the old 360 dashboard. But they couldn't keep the best part about them? Boooooo!


----------



## Karma (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Sep 3, 2020)

Wait, what? What did I miss?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2020)

Wait, that leak was right too?

Jesus, Nintendo's just dumping info like no tomorrow. "Limited quantity" smells like bullshit to me. Guess I'll buy an extra copy to sell later on.


----------



## Karma (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 3, 2020)

Wait, Super Mario Battle Royale is only playable for 5 months?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2020)

They did it, the lads did it. I can finally play Sunshine again.


----------



## JayK (Sep 3, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> They did it, the lads did it. I can finally play Sunshine again.


Yeah and it only costs you 60 $/€ to play it in all of its outdated glory again.

And let's also pretend resellers are not going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## Karma (Sep 3, 2020)

Technically its $20 since its 4 games.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 3, 2020)

Karma said:


> Technically its $20 since its 4 games.



I thought it was 3, did they confirm Galaxy 2?


----------



## Karma (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes. U get both Galaxies


----------



## JayK (Sep 3, 2020)

Except there is no Galaxy 2.

The price is also laughable. You could already buy 64 for 10 bucks during the Wii era. Just another overpriced, lazy ass trash port.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 3, 2020)

The Nintendo eShop said:
			
		

> *3 GAMES, 1 STAR-STUDDED COLLECTION!*


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2020)

Wait....I thought it was just Galaxy. Where is it confirmed galaxy 2 was included?

Also looks like I'll properly finish sunshine this time just like how I finished 64.

Edit post Naruto's post: Yeah that's what I thought


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 3, 2020)

Don't worry Galaxy 2 bros, they're just saving the remaster for the 40th anniversary. Right?


----------



## JayK (Sep 3, 2020)

for 60 bucks


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2020)

*Me when watching the premier of the 3D collection*

There's no way they'll be able to fit both Galaxy games, on top of Sunshine, and 64 could they?

*after presentation*

Yeah I figured they could only do 1.

I'll probably pick up that and super mario all stars. I lost my original copy for the snes years ago.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 3, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> There's no way they'll be able to fit both Galaxy games



??

This is 100% not about cartridge space lol.

Galaxy 1 is less than 3 GB, Sunshine is less than 700 MB. Mario 64 is like 6 MB lol.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2020)

Naruto said:


> ??
> 
> This is 100% not about cartridge space lol.
> 
> Galaxy 1 is less than 3 GB, Sunshine is less than 700 MB. Mario 64 is like 6 MB lol.



Galaxy less than 3 Gb. Huh. TIL.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn., wanted Galaxy 2 in the pack but I guess the All Star pack is fine as is. Would love a Windwaker, Twilight Princess & Skyward Sword All Star as well (And a Metroid Prime Trilogy to boot).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2020)

We've had a Prime Trilogy though....twice. Though at the rate Prime 4 is going they may be able to go for a third time.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2020)

I wouldn't really mind the price if 64 was at all worth buying again for 20 bucks, but it isn't.
And no not because it's old, but also because it's been rereleased, like, 3 times and one can emulate it on their Smart Fridge if they put their mind to it.

I wouldn't be surprised if more people have played the thing on a PC than the original hardware at this point.

I'd drop 30 on Sunshine and Galaxy tho, sure, why not? Although I'd be lying if I said I wasn't still iffy on it. The bizarre and stupid decision to give it a limited run release  almost makes me wanna give it a pass on sheer principle.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I wouldn't really mind the price if 64 was at all worth buying again for 20 bucks, but it isn't.
> And no not because it's old, but also because it's been rereleased, like, 3 times and one can emulate it on their Smart Fridge if they put their mind to it.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if more people have played the thing on a PC than the original hardware at this point.
> ...



Plus someone released a free Mario 64 port for PC with all the enhancements you'd expect, 60fps at 4k so this is just feeling half hearted as hell. I mean, they could've at least tried to include a DS mode where you can play with all the new characters and shit. 

And if Nintendo wants to be stupid about it, I'll just make money out of it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh yeah, it isn't 64 I'd be spending money for but Sunshine and to a lesser extent Galaxy.

64 has been rereleased so many times already.

The only things I can say is that if someone actually spends the time to 100 percent all 3 games this collection will eat up a few months alone.


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 3, 2020)

So is Galaxy gonna require the joycons, or can I use my pro controller like a normal person 



Utopia Realm said:


> Damn., wanted Galaxy 2 in the pack but I guess the All Star pack is fine as is. *Would love a Windwaker, Twilight Princess & Skyward Sword All Star as well *(And a Metroid Prime Trilogy to boot).


I wonder if Nintendo would be open to that? They don't often do compilations for Zelda games. (Not sure if that's because LoZ isn't enough of a cash cow to justify being 'generous,' or what.) On the other hand, they gave us that Collector's Edition and the Master Quest combo on Gamecube, and those were fucking great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Sep 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, they could've at least tried to include a DS mode where you can play with all the new characters and shit.


The fact that the DS enhancements are not part of it is already reason enough for me to not bother with it.

Super half assed *collection*.


----------



## Aduro (Sep 3, 2020)

I've still got my N64 and Mario 64. They don't make consoles like they used to. Borderline indestructible and meant for three-handed children.

But I never played Sunshine or Galaxy 1, might be worth a try.


----------



## JayK (Sep 3, 2020)

Just preordered the collection 20 times.

Gotta fund my rent in 40 years somehow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2020)

Aduro said:


> I've still got my N64 and Mario 64. They don't make consoles like they used to. Borderline indestructible and meant for three-handed children.



My sister dropped my N64 from the first floor of a vacation house once. It cracked something fierce but it's still working to this day.

You move the thumbstick of the Switch with the strength of a bee pollinating a flower and it's fucked under a month. It's like that dog meme personified.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2020)

I've wrecked the analog stick of the n64 controller by spinning Bowser around by his tail. I don't want to think about what doing that maneuver would do to a regular joycon stick.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I've wrecked the analog stick of the n64 controller by spinning Bowser around by his tail. I don't want to think about what doing that maneuver would do to a regular joycon stick.



You really wanted to say So Long to Gay Bowser.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You really wanted to say So Long to Gay Bowser.



I mean, I did do it a few extra times to be sure that's what Mario was saying 

----

I noticed we aren't getting any amiibos this time. They could have did a 64 bit Mario to top the 8-bit amiibos they released for the 30th. Oh well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 4, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I mean, I did do it a few extra times to be sure that's what Mario was saying
> 
> ----
> 
> I noticed we aren't getting any amiibos this time. They could have did a 64 bit Mario to top the 8-bit amiibos they released for the 30th. Oh well.


They're doing some new amiibo for the Super World World 3D port.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 7, 2020)

I just had a thought:

You guys dont keep your old games or consoles?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 7, 2020)

Cuz I still have my original Wii with Super Mario RPG on it somewhere. 

And, both Mario Galaxies.


----------



## JayK (Sep 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just had a thought:
> 
> You guys dont keep your old games or consoles?


I keep all of it.

Only not the case when something gets lost which hasnt happened to me since I was a child.


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just had a thought:
> 
> You guys dont keep your old games or consoles?


I got into the habit of keeping everything during the N64 era. ...mostly because that system had a small library, so I had to play a few games a lot to make up lack of numbers. 

That said, I've started selling off games I think I'll never play again because I need the money. Still kinda hurts parting with them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just had a thought:
> 
> You guys dont keep your old games or consoles?



I keep them all. The idea for me is to one set all those old consoles in one sick ass set up one day.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 8, 2020)

Seems kinda cool. Butb I wanted a HW sequel that featured other chars and weapons.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2020)

Huh, the first Zelda Musou game was cheap fanservice but making this an official prequel will actually make me buy it.


----------



## JayK (Sep 8, 2020)

I didn't buy any of the Warrior games but I might just sell out to this one.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 8, 2020)

Botw Prequel- Musou game? 

Having to watch all the champions get cut down and start their SoS messages from their beasts? Aw fuck.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 8, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> Botw Prequel- Musou game?
> 
> Having to watch all the champions get cut down and start their SoS messages from their beasts? Aw fuck.



And you know the battles will be so unequally balanced you'll never be able to win this anyhow. Fishgirl's death will be very painful to watch.


----------



## Aduro (Sep 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just had a thought:
> 
> You guys dont keep your old games or consoles?


I never trade in anything TBH. I've still got my N64, PS2 and Wii. But haven't played most of them in over a year. I've hoarded games that I played once a decade ago...

I've actually recently starting chucking away all my old cases and moved my games into used disc cases. I've got about three bin bags full of empty cases that I need to recycle. Most of which are games and DVDs I bought pre-owned for under a fiver.

But I still like remasters on the Switch. Some games are just a lot more enjoyable when they're portable.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 9, 2020)

Nintendo Co. has asked its assembly partners to increase production of its Switch gaming console again, raising its goal to as much as 30 million units for this fiscal year, according to people familiar with its strategy.

It had raised production orders to 25 million units in early August, but that has proven insufficient and assemblers are now operating factories at 120%, the people said, asking to remain anonymous because the targets are private.

The introduction of a more affordable Switch Lite variant in late 2019 helped broaden the machine’s potential audience and Nintendo is making preparations for an upgraded Switch model and a beefed-up games lineup for 2021, Bloomberg News has reported. Several outside game developers, speaking anonymously as the issue is private, said that Nintendo has asked them to make their games 4K-ready, suggesting a resolution upgrade is on its way.


----------



## JayK (Sep 15, 2020)

Seeing this makes me wanna cri that this cool lil game was only 3-4 hours long.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2020)

Nintendo has announced a new set of games coming to Switch Online as part of an update for September 2020.

As far as the SNES games go, users can look forward to Donkey Kong Country 2, Mario’s Super Picross, and The Peace Keepers. S.C.A.T.: Special Cybernetic Attack Team is the lone NES addition.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2020)

Monster Hunter and Bayonetta 3 Bravely Default 2 time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Monster Hunter and Bayonetta 3 Bravely Default 2 time


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Monster Hunter and Bayonetta 3 Bravely Default 2 time


At this point I wish they'd dump everything in one or two directs. These minis need to be more satisfying.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

That's right, there's a movie coming out. A traditional animation Zelda movie or series would be dope. Barely any dialogue or nothing, kinda like Samurai Jack.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> At this point I wish they'd dump everything in one or two directs. These minis need to be more satisfying.



Between the SMT V mini, Pikmin 3's reveal, the Mario anniversary stuff, the Age of Calamity reveal and the unknowns of this mini, that's a pretty swell lineup for a full Direct, especially if this next mini is indeed.a MonHun like the rumors suggest. Just got to throw a Smash reveal in there and I think a lot of people would have been more than satisfied.

It's frustrating not to get everything right away, but it seems to be working for them.



Deathbringerpt said:


> That's right, there's a movie coming out. A traditional animation Zelda movie or series would be dope. Barely any dialogue or nothing, kinda like Samurai Jack.



I always likened the first half of Samurai Jack's 5th season to Breath of the Wild - especially because of the hero being without his magic sword for the majority of it and having to go through constant weapon breaking/switching to survive. That'd be cool. 

Animes for Xenoblade and Fire Emblem (Awakening) would be my desire.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nintendo has announced a new set of games coming to Switch Online as part of an update for September 2020.
> 
> As far as the SNES games go, users can look forward to Donkey Kong Country 2, Mario’s Super Picross, and The Peace Keepers. S.C.A.T.: Special Cybernetic Attack Team is the lone NES addition.



Not too bad, I guess. If they actually stuck with this classic lineup and transfer it to whatever new hardware they're making, I'd be more positive about this service. As it is, they're just using their older games to justify paying for their online "service".


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's right, there's a movie coming out


Illumination announced this like 2 years ago.

Theres not much potential since they've only made in good movie in over a decade.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Illumination announced this like 2 years ago.
> 
> Theres not much potential since they've only made in good movie in over a decade.



I kinda liked the super villain one with Steve Carrel. I also never saw Hotel Transylvania but I really liked the animation from the trailers. I think Genndy Tartakovsky directs those.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Yea the original Despicable me was pretty good all its sequels r sub par tho. Hotel transylvania was from Sony. Illumination's only other movies r Sing, Secreat Life of Pets and Grinch.

Aside from just playing it safe with the types of movies they make, they also only put around 45-70 million per movie in comparison to other animation studios that put 100-150 million.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2020)

Tomorrow


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Starting soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Wapanese Monster Hunter confirmed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

ANOTHER wapanese Monster Hunter.

Jesus.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

No Bayonetta 3 again.

I sleep.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 17, 2020)

Disgaea 6 is gonna be so good. But Summer 2021 is so damn far awaty.


----------



## JayK (Sep 17, 2020)

I can't believe they're making a modern MH for Switch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

JayK said:


> I can't believe they're making a modern MH for Switch



It’s their biggest franchise after Resident Evil. Why wouldn’t they?


----------



## JayK (Sep 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It’s their biggest franchise after Resident Evil. Why wouldn’t they?


Because the oldschool games would sell just as well with less work thrown into them?

I also didn't think they could make it work with even more underwhelming hardware than the current console line of Sony/MS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Such a weird take. Handheld Monster Hunter always shat out money, no exceptions. It was a budget series for years and years. Now that World is their biggest fucking thing ever, it only makes sense that they're branching out with new stuff again on the cheap side.

I'm surprised it took them this long. So did they, apparently, since they announced a spinoff sequel at the same time.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2020)

Saw people on my TL actually raving a bit about the direct and decided to skim thru it a bit.

Last thing I expected to see was Rune Factory 5 gameplay. I also, for whatever reason, didn't expect it to be full 3D. Dunno why, it's not like that's a first for the series.

Anyway, yeah lookin forward to that.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 17, 2020)

Between MH Stories 2, Disgaea 6 and Rune Motherfucking Factory 5, my inner jrpg fan is taking the absence of Bravely Default 2 remarkably well.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 17, 2020)

The Switch is a fucking JRPG machine at this point it should be taking things rather well.

Not bad at all.

MH Rise huh? Off to nipon land! Also, apparently we get to ride Repede so not bad.

Pretty good showcase I'd say.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2020)

Did I just fucking read Disgaea 6? 

Fook mi. Need to catch that shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 17, 2020)

I keep seeing offers on the shop for Disgea 1-4. Maybe I should consider.....

*current backlog screams*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2020)

I miss the good long Directs


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 17, 2020)

Well when Corona goes back to being a beer again we'll probably get one of those.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Disgaea 6?


----------



## JayK (Sep 17, 2020)

I am afraid they just completely miscalculated their game releases this generation.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 17, 2020)

I mean I like to shit talk development schedules for always taking the happy to near impossible expectations path in regards to planning where I'm at too.

However I don't think most development teams take pandemics into account on the "shit that can go wrong while developing" list.

So not too surprising that the result is a release schedule that's really wonky.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2020)

"Switch was again the best-selling console in the United States. That piece of information was more important than initially thought, as the system has set a new record.

Following what took place in September, Switch has been the best-selling console in the U.S. since December 2018. That marks 22 consecutive months that this has happened, and a new record has been set. The Xbox 360 previous held the record with 21 consecutive months, which took place between August 2011 and April 2013."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2020)

Okay, but when's Switch Pro?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay, but when's Switch Pro?



As soon as the Switch fumbles in sales with the new consoles out, they'll be a lot more straight with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 25, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Hmm


>Profile Pic of Magalor
>A Fucking Liar

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 25, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> >Profile Pic of Magalor
> >A Fucking Liar
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...



Is he not reliable?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Is he not reliable?


It was a joke.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome to how shit should've been 10 years ago.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2020)

I don't even know why this needs to be a big deal with epic rumors and backstage talk. This is just how fucking Nintendo should've done it years and years ago.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 28, 2020)

Last Direct of the year


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 28, 2020)

The old man is a Ringabel isn't he? 

Also, not a bad mini at all.


----------



## JayK (Oct 28, 2020)

So the Switch lineup of this year consisted of Animal Crossing (which I am not interested in) and Hyrule Warriors.

Great work Nintendo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2020)

JayK said:


> So the Switch lineup of this year consisted of Animal Crossing (which I am not interested in) and Hyrule Warriors.
> 
> Great work Nintendo.


Don't forget ports and such.  There's a reason Nintendo has been posting about Xenoblade DE for months 

Also HW is technically a Koei Tecmo game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 5, 2020)

When Nintendo reported its , Switch sales were at 61.44 million units sold. Now, however, . That means Switch has officially outsold the NES, which sold a total of 61.91 million units.

Switch previously surpassed Wii U (13.56 million), GameCube (21.74 million), Nintendo 64 (32.93 million), and SNES (49.10 million). Next up is 3DS, which is currently at 75.94 million.

Nintendo reported its latest financial results today, and it’s given us a look at the latest million sellers on Switch. One of the major additions is Super Mario 3D All-Stars, which managed to move 5.21 million copies. Paper Mario: The Origami King has also sold 2.82 million units.

Here’s the full lineup of million sellers:



Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 28.99 million
Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 26.04 million
Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 21.10 million
Zelda: Breath of the Wild – 19.74 million
Pokemon Sword/Shield – 19.02 million
Super Mario Odyssey – 18.99 million
Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 12.49 million
Super Mario Party – 12.10 million
Splatoon 2 – 11.27 million
New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe – 8.32 million
Luigi’s Mansion 3 – 7.83 million
Ring Fit Adventure – 5.84 million
Super Mario 3D All-Stars – 5.21 million
Paper Mario: The Origami King – 2.82 million
Clubhouse Games: 51 Worldwide Classics – 1.81 million
Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition – 1.40 million

Note that Nintendo’s data accounts for sales up through the end of September.

Other info


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 5, 2020)

> Animal Crossing New Horizons has sold over 2X more than New Leaf and ovef 10X more than the original Gamecube title
> New Horizons has outsold Pokemon Red/Green in Japan (but not Red/Green + Blue combined)
> Mario Kart 8 + 8 DX have exceeded that of Mario Kart Wii, which "technically" makes Mario Kart 8 the best-selling Mario Kart game of all time
> Mario 3D All-Stars had the 2nd-biggest launch quarter ever for a 3D Mario game, despite being a non-holiday release with <3 weeks of tracked sales
> Paper Mario The Origami King is already the 2nd best-selling Paper Mario game ever, behind Super Paper Mario
> Ring Fit Adventure has outsold Splatoon, making it Nintendo's biggest new IP launch title since Wii Sports


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2020)

Insane to me how the Telemarketing Tactic of BUY NOW OR LOSE IT FOREVER worked so fucking well. Gamers buying games like their grandmas.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 5, 2020)

I was kinda wondering if a Musuo would be able to carry Nintendo through the holiday season against the awakening of its next generation rivals, and then you see those numbers, and you think, they'll probably do fine. Probably. 

Xenoblade DE didn't have much legs outside of it initial sales. Ooof. Was hoping to see some legs, but alas, it was not to be. Oh well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 5, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I was kinda wondering if a Musuo would be able to carry Nintendo through the holiday season against the awakening of its next generation rivals, and then you see those numbers for their evergreens, and you think, they'll probably do fine. Probably.
> 
> Xenoblade DE didn't have much legs outside of it initial sales. Ooof. Was hoping to see some legs, but alas, it was not to be. Oh well.


Yeah, I was hoping for more after the launch was good and for it to hit 2m like 2 managed to.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2020)

Looking at those numbers it's clear the damn thing has a print money function somewhere. We just need to find the button.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 7, 2020)

I was kind of doing a double take with the Octopath numbers, because I remember it was reported to have hit 2 million already and then it had a 50% off sale. But then I remember the PC port. So that must have added  a pretty good chunk to it.


----------



## Karma (Nov 7, 2020)

Tfw the best selling Switch game is a Wii U port

Its insane how poor marketing can kill a console

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 7, 2020)

Karma said:


> Tfw the best selling Switch game is a Wii U port
> 
> Its insane how poor marketing can kill a console


That same game did pretty good numbers even on Wii U too and I had no desire to rebuy the game after getting the DLC too.

I want a legit new Mario Kart already. It's ridiculous and now they did that real Kart game too instead of a legit one. You can't even play multiplayer on that thing without paying another $100.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2020)

Retro hasn't released a new game since 2014 and they still sell shitloads on the Switch. God damn.

Almost 3 mil for a new fighting IP is actually really fucking good. I hope Nintendo releases Arms 2 and not think it's disappointing because it's not doing Splatoon numbers.


----------



## Karma (Nov 7, 2020)

I mean, Nintendo seems to think 3 million FE 3 houses sales was enough to put their main character in Smash so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2020)

Karma said:


> I mean, Nintendo seems to think 3 million FE 3 houses sales was enough to put their main character in Smash so



No offense but you get characters from dead fucking series in every Smash. The only thing deader than Castlevania is F-Zero.

Nintendo isn't that stingy with sales numbers but they don't give the best support to series that sell less like Metroid, Starfox or Pikmin. It's hard to gauge what they'll be tackling again if sales numbers are low but here's hoping Arms gets a new spotsoon.


----------



## JayK (Nov 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The only thing deader than Castlevania is F-Zero.


Earthbound...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 12, 2020)

With growth of 136% when compared to the same month in 2019, the Nintendo Switch family of systems saw its strongest October sales yet, with more than 735,000 units sold between Nintendo Switch and Nintendo Switch Lite in the U.S. According to numbers provided by NPD, the October 2020 sales of Nintendo Switch are the second-highest October sales of any video game console in history, only outdone by the 807,000 units sold of the Wii system in October 2008.

October continues a record-setting streak for Nintendo Switch as the best-selling video game console for 23 consecutive months – the most months in a row for any video game console since NPD started tracking sales numbers. To date, Nintendo Switch has sold more than 22.5 million units in the U.S., according to NPD. And according to internal Nintendo data, Nintendo Switch has sold-in more than 63 million units worldwide.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2020)

And this is all before the Mario Kart bundle


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 13, 2020)

Naruto said:


>


Don't worry about the future it's alright

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JayK (Nov 20, 2020)

I personally don't give a single fuck about the Smash community but holy shit Nintendo surely is pure shit this year.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 20, 2020)

Nintendo killing the smash scene because it makes their infrastructure look like fucking dogshit.

The problem is they will get no flak for this whatsoever. Most people who stan Nintendo dgaf about this and will default to defending them.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo killing the smash scene because it makes their infrastructure look like fucking dogshit.
> 
> The problem is they will get no flak for this whatsoever. Most people who stan Nintendo dgaf about this and will default to defending them.



Heck, I doubt it'll be just Nintendo fans. Because Smash's tourney community is in the dirt right now, I'm sure this'll be straight up applauded by all manner of person. Such is life I suppose....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2020)

JayK said:


> I personally don't give a single fuck about the Smash community but holy shit Nintendo surely is pure shit this year.



That's hilarious. Didn't they also ban Smash from Evo back in the day? Nintendo's suits really are garbage.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 21, 2020)

One of these days, people are going to have enough with Nintendo doing this shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2020)

Knew Steve was going to poison the Smash Bros well. This is all on Steve.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2020)

**Retro was gonna make a "bad timeline" Zelda spinoff with a Sheika protagonist*
*Cancelled to shit**

Thanks, I wish I didn't know this. Also, Capcom brute forcing Nintendo into making Zelda games is some Yakuza shit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice, I've been wanting to see a bit more on Fujibayashi's time with Capcom. and how he got with Nintendo proper. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Thanks, I wish I didn't know this. Also, Capcom brute forcing Nintendo into making Zelda games is some Yakuza shit.



I feel like Capcom lost out in the end there long term by wanting to do Zelda itself instead of just a high quality clone. They potentially could have had a beloved new IP Zelda clone that had way more staying power than Okami, and they might have been able to keep Fujibayashi too, who had the chops to direct Breath of the Wild. Then again, who's to say they could have delivered a decent clone that resonated with people without Nintendo scaling back their more ambitious designs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Thanks, I wish I didn't know this. Also, Capcom brute forcing Nintendo into making Zelda games is some Yakuza shit.



Capcom: We doing a Zelda game.
Nintendo: I-
Capcom:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I feel like Capcom lost out in the end there long term by wanting to do Zelda itself instead of just a high quality clone. They potentially could have had a beloved new IP Zelda clone that had way more staying power than Okami, and they might have been able to keep Fujibayashi too, who had the chops to direct Breath of the Wild. Then again, who's to say they could have delivered a decent clone that resonated with people without Nintendo scaling back their more ambitious designs.



Yeah but Oracle of Seasons and Ages are fucking awesome and they're pretty much the reason why Skyward Sword and Breath of the Wild exists. Sure, Skyward Sword wasn't the best...at all but it did have a few awesome moments. Gaymers and Nintendo came out winners.

I knew about the cancelled third game. Shame it never happened. 

And Kamiya made Okami, like you said, which some people think is just better than Zelda so it's not like Capcom missed out. Okami also finally did some good numbers with the current gen ports.


----------



## JayK (Dec 1, 2020)

Naruto said:


>


literally me waiting for insertprettymucheveryneglectedfranchisehere

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah but Oracle of Seasons and Ages are fucking awesome and they're pretty much the reason why Skyward Sword and Breath of the Wild exists. Sure, Skyward Sword wasn't the best...at all but it did have a few awesome moments. Gaymers and Nintendo came out winners.
> 
> I knew about the cancelled third game. Shame it never happened.
> 
> And Kamiya made Okami, like you said, which some people think is just better than Zelda so it's not like Capcom missed out. Okami also finally did some good numbers with the current gen ports.


I recently saw Okami HD's sales numbers from the leak - apparently it did over 2 million across all platforms. Awesome. Then I read that the Switch version's use of the touch screen in handheld mode really makes the brush system sing, and then I saw it for 10 bucks on the eshop with a few hours of the sale to go........time to crank up Reset again.


Capcom just puzzles me some times. They don't just bleed talent - they've let go of some absolute legends over the years, or guys like Fujibayashi who eventually became legends (or he should considered one be after BotW).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I recently saw Okami HD's sales numbers from the leak - apparently it did over 2 million across all platforms. Awesome. Then I read that the Switch version's use of the touch screen in handheld mode really makes the brush system sing, and then I saw it for 10 bucks on the eshop with a few hours of the sale to go........time to crank up Reset again.
> 
> 
> Capcom just puzzles me some times. They don't just bleed talent - they've let go of some absolute legends over the years, or guys like Fujibayashi who eventually became legends (or he should considered one be after BotW).


Thanks for reminding me, I've had a list of the deals available on a tab for like two days and was too lazy to comb through it. I just bought Crysis which had a decent discount with like two minutes remaining

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I recently saw Okami HD's sales numbers from the leak - apparently it did over 2 million across all platforms. Awesome. Then I read that the Switch version's use of the touch screen in handheld mode really makes the brush system sing, and then I saw it for 10 bucks on the eshop with a few hours of the sale to go........time to crank up Reset again.
> 
> 
> Capcom just puzzles me some times. They don't just bleed talent - they've let go of some absolute legends over the years, or guys like Fujibayashi who eventually became legends (or he should considered one be after BotW).



The final boss of Okami was literally one of the best GAYMER moments of my life, which is completely burned into my mind, despite the fact that I've only played it  once way back in the day and I don't remember much about the rest of the game anymore.

I was first super disappointed about how weird the last boss looked but seeing Amateratsu getting its ass kicked and losing hope for the first time in the game which was an unusual low point so late into the story...just to switch it to all the japs we helped along the entire game cheering and praying for you, Issun following right along and pumping you to go at it, Amateratsu becoming this gracious being of light and power and with all of its moves exploding with magic all while this most heartwarming/feel good music blasting through...one of the only 2 times I ever got up from my couch in hype *with* the story. The other time was while finishing the last trial of Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations, a fucking visual novel, of all things.

And then reset starts playing and something about the entire adventure clicks with you, it's a long fucking game and it wouldn't suffer if you cut some padding but because the climax is so good and this song's so relaxing and comfy, it all feels worth it. I'm usually the kinda guy who prefers super violent EDGY shit but Capcom really showed me that goofy/juvenile/cool games made by extremely talented people who take it seriously always hit harder than most. Even if they lost legendaries developers along the way (which Company hasn't), I'd say that their stock was always made strictly out of the best in the business. Even now. And if we get companies like Tango and Platinum Games branching out of them, we're just winning at the end of the day.

Where did you read about the sales on the leak, btw?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The final boss of Okami was literally one of the best GAYMER moments of my life, which is completely burned into my mind, despite the fact that I've only played it  once way back in the day and I don't remember much about the rest of the game anymore.
> 
> I was first super disappointed about how weird the last boss looked but seeing Amateratsu getting its ass kicked and losing hope for the first time in the game which was an unusual low point so late into the game...just to switch it to all the japs we helped along the entire game cheering and praying for you, Issun following right along and pumping you to go at it, Amateratsu becoming this gracious being of light and power and with all of its moves exploding with magic all while this most heartwarming/feel good music blasting through...one of the only 2 times I ever got up from my couch in hype *with* the story. The other time was while finishing the last trial of Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations, a fucking visual novel, of all things.
> 
> ...





Switch – 600,000
PC – 536,000
PS3 – 529,000
PS4 – 445,000
Xbox One – 121,000

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2020)

Man, if it pulled those numbers when it first released, we could've gotten that sequel. Glad to see that word of mouth finally elevated it through sales.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2020)

Finally my twitter feed can finally shut up.


----------



## JayK (Dec 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, if it pulled those numbers when it first released, we could've gotten that sequel.


There is a sequel.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2020)

Switch sold over 1.35 million units in the United States last month and was the best-selling console of November, Nintendo has announced. The system continued its streak as the best-selling system for 24 consecutive months.

Switch sales in 2020 have surpassed 6.92 million units, “surpassing in 11 months the total number of systems sold in all of 2019 by over 426,000,” Nintendo says.



Picture the PS5 as King Crimson


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 11, 2020)

Impressive. Thought they had a chance to keep the streak going even with the ps5 out, and they managed it. We'll see if they can keep that up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 11, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Impressive. Thought they had a chance to keep the streak going even with the ps5 out, and they managed it. We'll see if they can keep that up.


Considering how the stock of PS5s was wiped out, I don't think the Switch will be dethroned for at least the next month or two even before factoring in general popularity.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2020)

JayK said:


> There is a sequel.



That was more of a spinoff with a budget the size of a 12 year old's monthly allowance.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 14, 2020)

Anyone wanna give some estimates after this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Anyone wanna give some estimates after this?



This is going to take a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time to come out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xebec (Dec 14, 2020)

when's the earliest that we'll get a direct?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 14, 2020)

Now we sure Samus didn't just take a vacation with Bayo or something?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> Now we sure Samus didn't just take a vacation with Bayo or something?



Now I imagined Samus with a blonde haired bikini.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2020)

A new Indie World Showcase will air tomorrow, December 15, Nintendo has announced. The presentation will be about 15 minutes long and will feature new announcements on indie titles.

You’ll be able to watch the Indie World Showcase at the following times:



– 9 AM PT
– 12 PM ET
– 5 PM in the UK
– 6 PM in Europe

You’ll be able to watch the Indie World Showcase as it happens below.

"We heard you wanted a Direct so here's some indies"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2020)

If you’re interested in Super Mario 3D All-Stars, you only have a few months left to pick up the collection. After March 2021, it’ll no longer be sold in any form. Shipments to stores will cease and it’ll be removed from the Switch eShop. The same thing is actually happening with Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon & the Blade of Light.

Nintendo of America president Doug Bowser was asked about this approach in an interview with . When asked about the logic in removing games, he explained:



> “Yeah, I think I use a simple word: celebration. It just – this is a celebration of Mario’s 35th anniversary. And we wanted to celebrate in unique and different ways, and we’ve done that through games like Super Mario 3D All-Stars, or we will be doing that through future releases, such as Super Mario 3D World + Bowser’s Fury.
> And then we’ve also done it through releases such as Game & Watch: Super Mario Bros., or through Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit. There are various ways that we’re celebrating Mario’s 35th. And with some of these titles, we felt it was an opportunity to release them for a limited period of time. They’ve done very, very well. Super Mario 3D All-Stars has sold over 2.6 million units in the U.S. alone. And so clearly, consumers have been able to jump in and enjoy that. And it’s not strategy that we’re going to be using widely, but it’s one we thought was very unique for the actual anniversary.”



There was other bits to the interview, but besides this and a non-answer about joycon drift it wasn't too interesting and not very telling at all. The usual PR speak.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 16, 2020)

So what he's saying is, get your wallets ready for the Zelda celebration?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So what he's saying is, get your wallets ready for the Zelda celebration?


I kind of hope so


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm not sure how I missed this coming out on my news site, but here it is.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2020)

Nintendo and its partners have a lot of exciting games in development at the moment, the problem is, we don't really know anything about them or the status of each project. The most anticipated titles include ,  and .

For a few years now, Hideki Kamiya has been telling us how Bayonetta's , and when it comes to Metroid Prime 4, we've been getting updates on the project . In terms of Breath of the Wild 2, there's been a  and not much else.

Could Nintendo of America's president Doug Bowser perhaps tell us a little more about these upcoming projects then? _Unfortunately not._ In the same interview with Polygon, he was asked about the status of these titles and in classic Nintendo fashion, has nothing to share right now. When they're ready to be revealed, they will be. Here's exactly what he had to say:



> "You’ve followed Nintendo long enough to know that as we progress on any title, and we deem it’s the right moment, we will share with the community where we are in the development. At this point, though, I have nothing more that I can share on those titles."



Standard PR response but still annoying. I guess BotW2 has replaced SMTV


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2020)

So far, the only Indie I'm interested in, in the presentation so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2020)

Gnosia intrigues me too, mostly because of the gorgeous art style. It's a shame it's a repeating game rather than a full VN.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So far, the only Indie I'm interested in, in the presentation so far.



Fucking badass. And it's published the the Shovel Knight devs, that's amazing. Guys made so much money, they ended up becoming 2D game Publishers.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking badass. And it's published the the Shovel Knight devs, that's amazing. Guys made so much money, they ended up becoming 2D game Publishers.


Yeah, they took notice of this talented solo developer and helped him out with polishing the game and publishing. It is amazing how well they've done as what I'd still call regular indie developers.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 17, 2020)

SUPER NINTENDO DIRECT COMING!!!


Super Nintendo World Direct


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2020)

Actually hype. Saving for this shit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 18, 2020)

Why they be doing this? Are the American parks going make expansions too at some point?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> SUPER NINTENDO DIRECT COMING!!!
> 
> 
> Super Nintendo World Direct



Come to Nintendo World and get some Corona free of charge!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 18, 2020)

There's an update to the NES and SNES catalogs out now, the biggest new inclusion is DKC3.


----------



## JayK (Dec 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Come to Nintendo World and get some Corona free of charge!


Come to literally anywhere tbh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> SUPER NINTENDO DIRECT COMING!!!
> 
> 
> Super Nintendo World Direct



Look at Miyamoto wanting to be Japanese Walt Disney. That was fun.

It's about as fun as a Amusement Park can be, I guess. A friend of mine is abnormally hyped for this but we ain't going to japan any time soon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 19, 2020)

It was a cute video and the interactive stuff is rather neat, but I'm still going to a park for the rides so those should be the focus.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2020)

I can see the appeal in focusing more on novelty than the rides. My family got a package deal to Disney World & Orlando Studios when I was about 12 or some shit, and my main takeaways from the trip were the themed stores, the themed restaurants, the mascot performances and taking pictures in front of various gimmicks.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 19, 2020)

I legit went three times this Fall  

I bought a ticket and brought my sister and her friends for her birthday and the tickets we purchased because they wanted people to keep coming back through Covid were good through Dec 24th (so they work next week too lol).

It was a good deal, but I think I'll take a break, at the very least until they get this Nintendo World going, most likely. It's not like I go sick or anything either.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I can see the appeal in focusing more on novelty than the rides. My family got a package deal to Disney World & Orlando Studios when I was about 12 or some shit, and my main takeaways from the trip were the themed stores, the themed restaurants, the mascot performances and taking pictures in front of various gimmicks.


My trips to Amusement Parks in the last two or so years have been intense long day trips which packed in the most amount possible and that was just about all rides.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 20, 2020)

More Capcom sales information has since leaked for three other releases: Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy, Dragon’s Dogma, and Onimusha: Warlords’ HD version. Here’s a look at the performance for these titles:



*Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy*

Switch – 462,395
PC – 245,339
PS4 – 103,235
Xbox – 4,821

*Dragon’s Dogma*

PS3/Xbox 360 (original) – 1.2 million
PS3/Xbox 360 (Dark Arisen) – 1.1 million
PS4/Xbox One – 732,000
Switch – 298,000

*Onimusha: Warlords (HD)*

PS4 – 207,453
Switch – 111,869
Xbox One – 39,802
PC – 34,331


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy*
> 
> Switch – 462,395
> PC – 245,339
> ...


I love the Ace Attorney series. From the look of these sales AA fans definitely seem to prefer the Switch by a lot. Makes sense since the series has been on Nintendo's handheld consoles for a long time. 

I wonder though how much a new AA game might make on the switch  . I hope if it gets enough sales in the west at some point that they could start making physical copies for the games in the US again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 20, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> I love the Ace Attorney series. From the look of these sales AA fans definitely seem to prefer the Switch by a lot. Makes sense since the series has been on Nintendo's handheld consoles for a long time.
> 
> I wonder though how much a new AA game might make on the switch  . I hope if it gets enough sales in the west at some point that they could start making physical copies for the games in the US again.


Well an earlier leak confirmed we're actually getting those Meiji Era games brought over apparently, on Switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Well an earlier leak confirmed we're actually getting those Meiji Era games brought over apparently, on Switch.


Oh yeah, I heard about that. The Great Ace Attorney Games. Though I also heard due to copyright issues they're gonna use different names for some of the characters like Herlock Sholmes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2020)

...

Jesus Christ.



xenos5 said:


> Oh yeah, I heard about that. The Great Ace Attorney Games. Though I also heard due to copyright issues they're gonna use different names for some of the characters like Herlock Sholmes



Hey, if it worked for the Lupin Novel, it works here. I'm just happy it's happening. Same goes for the Onimusha leak, looks like Capcom doesn't look at shitty sales of remasters as a sole factor to make more games.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2020)

The update for the losers who didn't win Sephiroth as well as the other stuff is out now. We've also got a few balance updates, but not many.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The update for the losers



Nice


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2020)

Wait, Miyamoto is 68?

God damn, he looks like late 40s, early 50s in the Super Nintendo World video.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 31, 2020)

I thought he was a bit younger than that, but I didn't think he'd be younger than around 60-ish.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2020)

i guess pushing 70 is a bit surprising but like, dude was old when I was a literal child, so mid 60s is about what I assumed at this point.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 1, 2021)

Half of these aren't even indies but seeing SoR4 and CotM2 in there makes me a happy fucking camper. Shantae and Carrion is also nice.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 5, 2021)

- makers of Lugui's Mansion  3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> - makers of Lugui's Mansion  3.



So the investors wanted to cash out and Nintendo bought them first thing. One of the curious side effects of this pandemic is that alot of money men and suits are more willing to sell what they own in the gaming market. Zenimax and Bethesda being the biggest example.

Anyway, make another Mario Strikers. That was probably the edgiest version of Mario that actually worked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 5, 2021)

Our first "direct" of the year


Hopefully we get the demo after it is done.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 6, 2021)

Ah Strikers, basically illegal underground Mad Max Mario Soccer.

Seriously, they'd played in electric fences.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 7, 2021)

Few more minutes till it begins. Goddamn this music is fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2021)

And the UK is super antI-Nintendo too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2021)

Just fucking announce it already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 12, 2021)

Im waiting for the new Pro Switch to be announced. Enough of this nostolgia BS. That and some new titles in the works.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Im waiting for the new Pro Switch to be announced. Enough of this nostolgia BS. That and some new titles in the works.



Literally sold my Switch just to buy a Pro already. I'll fucking wait.

Unless Bayo 3 comes out before the Pro. Wouldn't that be funny.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2021)

how the fuck are they selling so much every year with mobile hardware from 5 years ago and like ~1 big game in 2020 (AC)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Literally sold my Switch just to buy a Pro already. I'll fucking wait.
> 
> Unless Bayo 3 comes out before the Pro. Wouldn't that be funny.


Honestly, if I had a chance to do over, I wouldn't have bought the PS4 and would have 2 Switches, one for regular play and 1 for hacked games. I need .Hack Part 4: Quarantine and I don't see myself throwing $300+ to get an old, outdated game. 

I would throw $60+ for a remake (The studio a couple years ago that made the series had interest of a remake if enough peeps asked for it). Like, a hacked switch could be used for all my psp games and more. Hell, I could play FF13-1-3 on it with cheats enabled....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how the fuck are they selling so much every year with mobile hardware from 5 years ago and like ~1 big game in 2020 (AC)



BotW, Odyssey, Smash and Mario Kart 8 are doing the heavy lifting while the epidemic is forcing all Nintendo fans at home screaming at mommy and daddy to buy more Mario shit. And Animal Crossing being absolutely gigantic does the rest.

And now that Sony pretty much lost Japan and with Switch being the only official handheld there, it's essentially Switch Island now. Check the sales charts, it's pretty much Switch games Top 10 all the time.

It's frankly fucking obnoxious how they're resting on their laurels and don't even try to even pass even a speck of info besides indies.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Honestly, if I had a chance to do over, I wouldn't have bought the PS4 and would have 2 Switches, one for regular play and 1 for hacked games. I need .Hack Part 4: Quarantine and I don't see myself throwing $300+ to get an old, outdated game.
> 
> I would throw $60+ for a remake (The studio a couple years ago that made the series had interest of a remake if enough peeps asked for it). Like, a hacked switch could be used for all my psp games and more. Hell, I could play FF13-1-3 on it with cheats enabled....



Just a Nintendo console would never do it for me. PS4 Pro has been a great buy since it actually has quite a lot of smaller/bigger scaled games not on the Switch that are my shit. I'm working on a 3DS to have my hacked library so that's there.

If I had more cash to blow, I'd just get some savings to buy a Xbone for a BC machine. But like you said, I'm not quite ready to throw that kinda cash for old games. Although I'm already getting my PS2 ready for HDMI TVs, heh.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just a Nintendo console would never do it for me. PS4 Pro has been a great buy for me since it actually has quite a lot of smaller scaled games not on the Switch that are my shit. I'm working on a 3DS to have my hacked library so that's there.
> 
> If I had more cash to blow, I'd just get some savings to buy a Xbone for a BC machine. But like you said, I'm not quite ready to throw that kinda cash for old games. Although I'm already getting my PS2 ready for HDMI TVs, heh.


I have the other 3 Dt hacks parts 1-3 but never picked up 4. One stupid decision I carry with me. I started playign Halo 2 aroudn that time and went to college on and off for about 8 years. 

Then again, I'm just waiting for the current gen consoles to lower their prices. Horizon Zero Dawn 2, new Ratchet and Clank are on my Must-buy list. Damn I love me some lombastic action.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Literally sold my Switch just to buy a Pro already. I'll fucking wait.
> 
> Unless Bayo 3 comes out before the Pro. Wouldn't that be funny.



Ooof big F should that happen.

Meanwhile, I'm just hoping the damn thing has two features. Backwards Compatibility and data transfer so that way I can continue working on my goddamn back log.


Deathbringerpt said:


> BotW, Odyssey and Mario Kart 8 are doing the heavy lifting while the epidemic is forcing all Nintendo fans at home. And Animal Crossing being absolutely gigantic does the rest.
> 
> And now that Sony pretty much lost Japan and with Switch being the only official handheld there, it's essentially Switch Island now. Check the sales charts, it's pretty much Switch games Top 10.
> 
> It's frankly fucking obnoxious how they're resting on their laurels and don't even try to even pass even a speck of info besides indies.



What the heck did Sony do to piss off their motherland?


Shiba D. Inu said:


> how the fuck are they selling so much every year with mobile hardware from 5 years ago and like ~1 big game in 2020 (AC)


People love their Mario Kart.

Like seriously, here I am refusing to buy 8D because I want 9 but 8D is *still* selling like fucking hot cakes. Holy fuck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Ooof big F should that happen.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm just hoping the damn thing has two features. Backwards Compatibility and data transfer so that way I can continue working on my goddamn back log.



I'm pretty sure I'm playing Russian Roulette with a fully loaded gun.



ShadowReij said:


> What the heck did Sony do to piss off their motherland?



Sony's Gayming HQ is now in America and communication between japanese devs has been atrociously bad since Californians don't care about learning japanese apparently.
Censorship up the ass which is exacerbated by aforementioned lack of communication. When this whole thing started, those Japanese Devs were only receiving guidelines and memos and shit in english for some reason which made approving changes fucking obnoxiously hard.
Dev budget was allocated for western development, which make all the money now.
Sony Japan Studios director was canned and replaced by some American...guy who started shaking shit up.
Absolute hemorrhaging of talent including high profile directors who had enough of shit above like Fumito Ueda and Keiichiro Toyama and several producers that were key in preserving games from Sony's HQ bullshit - The guy who saved Demon Souls from getting canned and the guy who saved Bloodborne from having its artstyle Disneyfied.
And just to show how little California Sony care about Japan, PS5's reveal didn't have Japanese subtitles at first.

Plus Japan's culture fosters a mobile/handheld gayming need first which Sony doesn't have since the Vita. The only games that manages to get good PS4 sales out of Japan were all third party stuff. PS5 sales are terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 12, 2021)

Fucking yikes.

And true, what also helps the Switch in japan is the fact handhelds are a very big thing over there given the train commutes. And given Nintendo's irongrip in that market from Gameboy to 3DS it doesn't surprise me it all the Switch would dominate with that appeal.

Yeah, I heard PS5 sales were abysmal.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> What the heck did Sony do to piss off their motherland?



All the bitching I do about Sony as of late isn't for my health. 

The move to San Fran and the new guidelines imposed on Japanese developers have made it kinda hard for said developers to continue making stuff. The new shift of focus to more western style games has also produced fewer games that'd actually appeal to them, and the communication between US and JP branches is apparently awful now

I imagine the latter has more to do with it than the former, but ultimately it's all the same thing: California continues to ruin everything it touches. COVID probably doesn't help either.

EDIT*
Damn ninjas. 

Anyway, yeah what Deathbringer said less bitterly.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> All the bitching I do about Sony as of late isn't for my health.
> 
> The move to San Fran and the new guidelines imposed on Japanese developers have made it kinda hard for said developers to continue making stuff. The new shift of focus to more western style games has also produced fewer games that'd actually appeal to them, and the communication between US and JP branches is apparently awful now
> 
> ...



My man, people bitch about everything on the net. My default is always to tune most of it out. So apologies if I haven't heard your grievances.

That annnd I don't really drop by the sony thread too much so yeah.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> *My man, people bitch about everything on the net. My default is always to tune most of it out.* So apologies if I haven't heard your grievances.



lol, u rite






ShadowReij said:


> That annnd I don't really drop by the sony thread too much so yeah.



Oddly enough neither do I. I tend to get super petulant about it everywhere else in the Arcade tho, so maybe i'm just better at keeping it under wraps than i thought.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2021)

Holy shit, I laughed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 24, 2021)

I shared this in the OBD convo just the other day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

I'll need to rethink naming my daughter Samus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 24, 2021)

Shade so harsh it's ventablack, christ.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 24, 2021)

Anyone else picture the koopa Bowser in a suit, getting off the plane and personally handing the kid the papers?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jan 25, 2021)

Nintendo might have huge issues developing and releasing new titles but at least their mobile microtransaction schedule is ON POINT.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2021)

*Switch hardware total: 79.87 million*

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Animal Crossing: New Horizons are now the first 30 million sellers on Switch at 33.41 million and 31.18 million respectively. Pikmin 3 Deluxe comes in at 1.94 million in its first appearance while Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit has sold 1.08 million.

Here’s the full lineup of million sellers:


*Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 33.41 million
Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 31.18 million*
Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 22.85 million
Zelda: Breath of the Wild – 21.45 million
Pokemon Sword/Shield – 20.35 million
Super Mario Odyssey – 20.23 million
Super Mario Party – 13.82 million
Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 13.00 million
Splatoon 2 – 11.90 million
New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe – 9.82 million
Luigi’s Mansion 3 – 9.13 million
Ring Fit Adventure – 8.68 million
Super Mario 3D All-Stars – 8.32 million
Super Mario Maker 2 – 6.91 million
Paper Mario: The Origami King – 3.05 million
Hyrule Warriors: Age of Calamity – 2.84 million (overseas)
Clubhouse Games: 51 Worldwide Classics – 2.62 million
Pikmin 3 Deluxe – 1.94 million
Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition – 1.48 million
Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit – 1.08 million


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2021)

It turns that Switch has now surpassed lifetime sales of the 3DS. The dedicated portable moved a total of 75.94 million units. .

Nintendo has been reaching major milestones with Switch on a regular basis. It quickly blew past  in January 2018, followed by the  in October 2018,  in April 2019,  in January 2020, and  in November 2020.

Switch will next attempt to overtake the Game Boy Advance, which should be doable this year. Lifetime sales for the GBA sit at 81.51 million units.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2021)

All I ask is a Switch pro or at least a beefy dock

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2021)

Pikmin fighting its best to not be sent to the Nintendo Concentration Camp.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2021)

WELP


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 1, 2021)

Seeing a 3d Zelda maintain its lead above both a mainline 3d Mario and a mainline Pokemon is surreal. It's always been that prestige title and has usually sold well, but yeah. Cool. 

I don't think we'll be getting  Mario Kart 9 anytime soon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2021)

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is also now the best selling Mario Kart game above Wii


...Can we get a new one already?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 1, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is also now the best selling Mario Kart game above Wii
> 
> 
> ...Can we get a new one already?


But we just got Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All I ask is a Switch pro or at least a beefy dock



Here's hoping.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Pikmin fighting its best to not be sent to the Nintendo Concentration Camp.


As if Pikmin didn't lead a rough life already. 


EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I don't think we'll be getting  Mario Kart 9 anytime soon


........FUUUUUUUUUUCK. 


EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> But we just got Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit



Alright wiseguy, where do you want the bullet?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 1, 2021)

A new Mario Kart would be welcomed. Gimme F Zero's cylindrical curcuits and add crazier and nuttier items. Maybe add in switch-based tracks like irl and possibly curcuits that change length every so often.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2021)

#MMDDHD


----------



## chibbselect (Feb 1, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> WELP





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All I ask is a Switch pro or at least a beefy dock


It's sad that I'm willing to settle for a dock that doesn't faceplant when I make eye-contact with it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard of being cheap as fuck but come'on Nintendo.  

Almsot too embarrassing to imagine. And the damn game has some sort of bullshit check feature too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2021)

Sounds like that one Chinese train system that broke for half a day cos it still used Adobe flash


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 1, 2021)

And here I was always thinking that the stories of Nintendo's Japan offices sticking with fax were overblown . . . .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 1, 2021)

Wouldn't suprise me if some of there workings at Ninty still use fax and/or using typewriters or some shit. Sometimes basic is better btu idunno when it comes to a company like Nintendo.


----------



## Karma (Feb 1, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Seeing a 3d Zelda maintain its lead above both a mainline 3d Mario and a mainline Pokemon is surreal. It's always been that prestige title and has usually sold well, but yeah. Cool.
> 
> I don't think we'll be getting  Mario Kart 9 anytime soon


In Zelda's defense SWSH was trash.


----------



## Karma (Feb 1, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 31.18 millio


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2021)

Karma said:


> In Zelda's defense SWSH was trash.


And yet it’s the first Pokémon games to hit 20mil since G/S...


I know right? Animal Crossing isn’t even fun


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking babies.


I said this in the TV thread - whoever leaked that shit was a fucking hero. If a Star Fox claymation show has to get axed to save us from a Netflix adaption of Zelda that was aimed to be "Game of Thrones for a family audience," I'll happily see it get the axe over and over and over again.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2021)

Any chances we’ll get a Zelda Direct this week?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Any chances we’ll get a Zelda Direct this week?



Pokemon and Zelda directs for sure by the end of Feb.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 15, 2021)

Yeah, Zelda Direct by the end of this week and Pokemon Direct by the end of next week should be about how it goes, considering their anniversary dates - the 21st and the 27th respectively, with the 21st being a sunday.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2021)

Nintendo usually have Directs on Wednesdays or Thursdays so they can’t be on a weekend.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 16, 2021)

Told y’all

I bet rather than a Zelda focused one, they’ll just probably do a segment for the anniversary.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Told y’all
> 
> I bet rather than a Zelda focused one, they’ll just probably do a segment for the anniversary.



50 fucking years later.

Better have some Bayo3 news to give, you lazy cunts.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 16, 2021)

It's a real, live, full-blooded Nintendo Direct too. Not a mini. Not a partner showcase. Not some Nindie shit. A Direct. With a Smash reveal and everything

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 16, 2021)

And the Patron St Mario uttered the prophetic words: "Let'sa go."


----------



## JayK (Feb 16, 2021)

> games releasing in the first half of 2021

So none?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2021)

1 am for me on a weekday so this better be worth it


----------



## Xebec (Feb 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 50 fucking years later.
> 
> Better have some Bayo3 news to give, you lazy cunts.


i don't think it's coming the first half this year if at all


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 17, 2021)

Pokémond Diamond/Pearl remakes
Age of Calamity DLC announcement
BotW 2 news
Metroid Prime 4 news

If I get half of that along with the confirmed Smash DLC char reveal this direct is bound to be great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Metroid Prime 4 news



They said first half of 2021, not 2031.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Pokémond Diamond/Pearl remakes
> Age of Calamity DLC announcement
> BotW 2 news
> Metroid Prime 4 news
> ...


I do expect the two in the middle at the very least. 

I expect a a lot of Zelda actually:

Zelda Smash rep
Zelda skins in Monster Hunter again
Zelda amiibos
Zelda 35 online royale
Zelda 3D Collection

And Phi as a Blade in Xenoblade 2 please


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 17, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I do expect the two in the middle at the very least.
> 
> I expect a a lot of Zelda actually:
> 
> ...


+ Skyward Sword HD which has been rumoured for ages.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> + Skyward Sword HD which has been rumoured for ages.



And just like that, my wallet hid itself.


----------



## Simon (Feb 17, 2021)

50 minutes of just smash bet


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 17, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> And just like that, my wallet hid itself.


For you, boy, I've prepared the most appropriate and humiliating direct.


----------



## Aduro (Feb 17, 2021)

At this point I'd take ports of the original metroid prime series.
Not sure I'd want a Skyward Sword remaster. Its fundamentally a puzzle game, and I solved all the puzzles years ago.
I'd love a re-make of Spirit Tracks though. Never finished that one because the controls for the pan flute were so janky. I didn't get a wii-u, so I'd take a Wind Waker remaster.

New Kid Icarus or Splatoon games would be long shots, but they'd make me happy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Shit starts in 2 hours


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

Last hour predictions:

Announced stuff that will definitely be there:

Monster Hunter Rise
Bravely Default 2
No More Heroes 3
NEO The World Ends With You
SMT V
Rune Factory 5
Disgaea 5

Zelda and Pokemon stuff.

Unannounced stuff:
XENOBLADE 3
Astral Chain 2
Fire Emblem ReAwakening
Star Wars Rogue Squadron Trilogy


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't keep up with the nintendo nerds, but I've got a switch that needs some love so I guess i'll have a casual watch

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm ready to be blown away.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

What games are you guys currently playing on the switch? I've found some of the beat em ups to be a good fit, clearing through some pirate warriors 3 stages now and again


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

400k tuned in at the moment. Has the lead up ever been this big before?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> What games are you guys currently playing on the switch? I've found some of the beat em ups to be a good fit, clearing through some pirate warriors 3 stages now and again


Pokemon Shield and Final Fantasy XII Zodia Age.  Almost done with Pokemon, just dicking around before the final challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2021)

Guess this is the Garchomp announcement


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Leggo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex made it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

YES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex cucked


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 17, 2021)

Did not see that coming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Mothafuckkkaaaa whaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow, got tricked and bamboozled. Thought it was an expansion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2021)

There goes Akira hype 

Byleth caused people to assume it had to be a gender swap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

They even got her the "for good little boys and girls" skin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex got Chromed


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 17, 2021)

Pyra and Mythra for smash let's fucking GGOOOOOO!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Honestly, not a Xenoblade fan, but this is a cool addition. TnA is a plus of course.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Smash shit, while good, is outta the way. Let's dig into this.

EDIT: Fail Guys


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Smash shit, while good, is outta the way. Let's dig into this.
> 
> EDIT: Fail Guys


tbh if i were to think of a console fit for fall guys,  i would think of switch


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

RIP Rex

If only I could have gfycat webms as my sigs again.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2021)

More like Super Slash Bros. now. At least it’s not another Fire Emblem rep


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

Legend of Mana? Yes!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Loved the Trails of Mana remake. Tho this looks different.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

Square Enix learning how to do remasters for a change is the real heavy hitter here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> More like Super Slash Bros. now. At least it’s not another Fire Emblem rep


Theres anime swordsmen and then theres FE characters.

Dante, Sephiroth, Sora and Travis fit tbe former. Huge diversity in character, design, moves and even their sword.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

RE Engine showcasing its voodoo running Rise on the Switch.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

Mario Golf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh fucc, Mario Golf. Joel better be an unlockable character.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

Mario Golf > Monster Hunter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Will this be the first Mario Golf game with online?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

Stubbs the zombie loool, i remember playing that as a kid, that's an ancient game


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Loved the Trails of Mana remake. Tho this looks different.


Looks like a up-res port of the original Legend of Mana for the PSX. Check out the opening song, it's pretty awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

August? Nintendo has a weird interpretation of "first half of 2021".

EDIT: now they're announcing winter games

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

"Neon White"? Are they sure they wanna go with that name ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Da fuck am I watching?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> "Neon White"? Are they sure they wanna go with that name ?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

3DS Death Knell.

I played too much of this fucking thing, even if I never think about it after playing it.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

Animal crossing... I like how something that would just be an update with release notes on steam has a trailer as part of a nintendo direct announcement for switch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopath sequel?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopath Tactics

Fucking Hell. I didn't know I want this until now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Octopath Tactics
> 
> Fucking Hell. I didn't know I want this until now.


Yes this is looking pretty sick


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

Is that the same nice sounding narrator from the newest Bravely Default 2 trailer? She should get more work. She's wonderful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

I'll take this the only want it deserves to be taken.

As a burn against Three Houses for looking like dogshit,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Modern day FF Tactics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

Looks really polished. Voice acting, vfx, art, all the little things that make up the bigger picture are looking great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Demo shadow drop

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm confused. Is this fortnite?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

I really wish EA would one day legitimately partake in one of the countless invitations from gaming nerds to "go fuck themselves".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm confused. Is this fortnite?




Worse. It's EA Fortnite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Ninja Gaiden collection


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

**Sigma versions**

Oh well. Xbox as a BC machine it is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

May for the Age of Calamity DLC? Oki doki.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Guess no Bayonetta


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

What the fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

An announcement for a non-announcement. Gotta love this industry.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh yay

Skyward Sword.

T-thanks Nintendo. What everyone wanted...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

@Deathbringerpt You were saying?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

joycon controller goes zap


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

Skyward Sword with even less reliable motion controls. Or an awkward button control.

That'll be full price, please. This game isn't dated to shit or anything, please buy our joycons.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

Aonuma begging people that SS isn't shit because it has incredibly superficial similarities to BotW is probably the most grovelling thing he's ever done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

No Bayo 3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

2022 splatoon is the biggest announcement they had ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

We'll literally get 3 Splatoon games before Bayonetta 3 is even released.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JayK (Feb 17, 2021)

joke level announcements

guess they expect people to play Mario Golf for the next 2 years


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No Bayo 3



Another astounding display of Nintendo's marketing power.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 17, 2021)

2022


----------



## JayK (Feb 17, 2021)

stop trying to sell people on Skyward Sword

such a fucking dogshit game


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2021)

A HD remaster of Skyward Sword and Age of Calamity expansion pass for the Zelda anniversary? Disrespect.


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2021)

They deadass made a direct just to hype the smash announcement


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 17, 2021)

Well this was a nothing burger.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

I blame squid lewds on Deviant Art

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2021)

They shouldve just should DP remakes it not like a few months of development is gonna make those games look any less trash


----------



## xenos5 (Feb 17, 2021)

Looking forward to No More Heroes 3 in August at least. And Neon White looked cool, I guess.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh well back to not keeping up to date with nintendo switch news


----------



## JayK (Feb 17, 2021)

at least Final Fantasy Tactics is alive I guess


*Spoiler*: __ 



 when the game finally releases in 2022


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

Well then. I'm still glowing from the Pyra/Mythra announcement and the Octopath Tactics is totally my thing, but still, I kinda got deflated by the end there big time with really really late AoC DLC and no BotW2 news. And no Bayo 3 or SMTV. Splatoon 3 though is awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2021)

Smash, No more Heroes 3, Legend of Mana and Triangle Project were cool. Not too bad of a direct. Hell, I wouldn't even mind the SS remaster but you just know they're gonna charge full price for it.

Splatoon 3 gotta justify its existence.


----------



## Breadman (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh damn, Monster Hunter is coming out SOON soon.

Also, that Triangle Strategy game looks hype. I'm a sucker for strategy games and 2d pixel art, this is an insta-cop.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2021)

Splatoon 3 in '22.

Yeah, that Switch HD ain't coming out anytime soon.

So to recap, Rex got cucked. Lol

Not a fan of black tights Mythra, but we saw that coming a mile a way.

That Octopath not sequel, give me give me give me.

AoC DLC. No shit.

SS HD. I'll take that.

Not sure if I'll go for that Ninja Gaiden collection.

Recaps on what's coming out already.

Annnd I think that's it.

It wasn't bad. 

Edit: I forgot all of Square's RPG remakes! Give me give me give me.


----------



## Xebec (Feb 17, 2021)

we saw more of splatoon 3 in 5 minutes than we have of smt v and bayo3 in 3 years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2021)

*Me seeing Project Triangle Tactics*

Please Square.....give me FF6 remake with this presentation. I'm begging you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Please Square.....give me FF6 remake with this presentation. I'm begging you.



Nah. That would be too obvious of a match made in heaven. Here, have some Whispers in your Final Fantasy VII instead.


----------



## JayK (Feb 17, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2021)

We better get our resident expert to take a look at this.

@Zensuki

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nah. That would be too obvious of a match made in heaven. Here, have some Whispers in your Final Fantasy VII.



Get out of here Nomura.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2021)

Soooo Prime 4, SMT5, and Bayo 3 all for 2022 then.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2021)

Woah, dropping by 35 cents. Nintendoomed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Feb 17, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Soooo Prime 4, SMT5, and Bayo 3 all for 2022 then.


2022 sounds very ambitious


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2021)

Personally it was a letdown, but damn if there wasn't something for everyone. Pyra reveal, Octopath game, No More Heroes 3 and Skyward Sword HD confirm were solid reveals, even if I didn't really effect me all that much.

Splatoon 3 announcement saved it for me, though the game's existence kinda has me conflicted. Eh, we got a year, maybe I'll get over it by then. No BotW 2 or Rune Factory 5 news got me sadface.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2021)

The Switch continues continues to be a handheld jrpg machine that's for sure. Like fucking shit.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2021)

I like the implication that Skyward Sword wouldn't've had a human control scheme were it not for the Switch being a hybrid and having a strictly handheld version. Part of me wonders if it were just a regular console, would they have bothered?

Realistically I wanna say yes... but it's Nintendo so I can't really be sure.


----------



## Playa4321 (Feb 17, 2021)

They call this shit a nintendo direct for sake to get much attention for the stream, in reality they just bait us. It was just a another Nintendo mini direct with showing for over 40mins about indie games. Nothing about old school games,no Donkey Kong or other games. At worst nothing about a Zelda collection.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu  Here be that Legend of Mana OP


Gorgeous gorgeous game - and the soundtrack was by Yoko Shimomura herself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh, I forgot they talked about Mario golf, too.
Hopefully this one is a better value than the damn Tennis game. Still can't believe I payed 60 bucks for a game with essentially one mode and 3 stages in it, tf??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

Is Camelot doing Mario Golf? Part of me tin-foil-hats that they have a secret agreement with Nintendo where they must do that in order to be able to continue with Golden Sun.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2021)

I...don't think so?

Also if we ever see a GS4 I hope they think long and hard about it. As I don't think sequels are supposed to feel exactly the same.

As to how they'll ever expand the Djinn system I have no idea.


----------



## JayK (Feb 17, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Woah, dropping by 35 cents. Nintendoomed.


we certainly dont share the same humor I imagine


----------



## Simon (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## chibbselect (Feb 18, 2021)

Dammit.

I would have been perfectly happy to ignore Skyward Sword HD, but then they went and did the one thing I actually wanted: normal controls. 

Now I might have to buy the stupid thing. 


Still wouldve preferred WW/TP HD ports any day of the week, tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2021)

This actually looks really nice.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 18, 2021)

Nintendo at every Direct:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Feb 18, 2021)

What about the Metroid anniversary.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 18, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Is Camelot doing Mario Golf? Part of me tin-foil-hats that they have a secret agreement with Nintendo where they must do that in order to be able to continue with Golden Sun.


They didn't show the Camelot logo in the Direct for some reason, but they are credited in the eShop. I had the check. =/

It's a darn shame about Golden Sun. That series sold so well on the GBA, it was a series set for success. But then it vanished for over seven years and came out on the dying DS where of course it didn't sell as well as they wanted, and now it feels like the series is dead.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2021)

Karma said:


> We better get our resident expert to take a look at this.
> 
> @Zensuki



I'll refer you to an investor closer to your mental capabilities and market knowledge



"bu.b.u..ub....buy the dip" - deathbringer circa 2020

Be happy for those single digit gains


----------



## Karma (Feb 18, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> I'll refer you to an investor closer to your mental capabilities and market knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im assuming ur already rich off the GME stock?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 21, 2021)

JayK said:


> What about the Metroid anniversary.




On the topic of Metroid, it just occurred to me how much of an Eldritch Deep-Space Horror Phantoon is. Weird how its existence was never actually explored.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> On the topic of Metroid, it just occurred to me how much of an Eldritch Deep-Space Horror Phantoon is. Weird how its existence was never actually explored.



The Manual did describe what the fuck was his deal. It's pretty cool shit, actually. Practically Lovecraftian. 



Karma said:


> Im assuming ur already rich off the GME stock?



Zoo rules here. Don't feed the animals, Karma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 22, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Manual did describe what the fuck was his deal. It's pretty cool shit, actually. Practically Lovecraftian.


Yeah, but it was never really _explored_.

Like, Chozo Ghosts aside, Phantoon is so out of place compared to basically everything else.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 22, 2021)

I _would like_ to see it as a recurring antagonist, really, since it apparently can't legitimately be killed - unlike Ridley.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Yeah, but it was never really _explored_.
> 
> Like, Chozo Ghosts aside, Phantoon is so out of place compared to basically everything else.



I'd say Chozo Ghosts are what's out of place. Phantoon is like a 5D alien that can't fully manifest itself in our dimension. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> I _would like_ to see it as a recurring antagonist, really, since it apparently can't legitimately be killed - unlike Ridley.


It is a recurring antagonist, tho. He's the last boss of....Other M. 

Yeah. 

Hurray?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd say Chozo Ghosts are what's out of place. Phantoon is like a 5D alien that can't fully manifest itself in our dimension.


Agree to disagree.


Deathbringerpt said:


> It is a recurring antagonist, tho. He's the last boss of....Other M.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Hurray?


Ehhhh...
Ehhhhhh...

Not acceptable. In the words of Kylo Ren...

More..! MORE!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 23, 2021)

Meanwhile I'd like to pick up on the antagonistic chozo the Samus Return remake showed. Preferably taking place after Fusion.


----------



## JayK (Feb 23, 2021)

I'd like to just get any Metroid release which is not Federation Force.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2021)

Here’s a game for you @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 25, 2021)

Starring _LONGCAT_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 1, 2021)

We still on about that?


----------



## Karma (Mar 1, 2021)

The Switch Pro has been out since 2019 according to these insiders

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Mar 1, 2021)

I am confident it won't get announced this year


----------



## Simon (Mar 4, 2021)

JayK said:


> I am confident it won't get announced this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 4, 2021)

I am confident it won't get announced this year

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2021)

Gimme that Switch Pro, god damn it.


----------



## JayK (Mar 4, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gimme that Switch Pro, god damn it.


Which if those rumors are to be believed still only runs in 720p in handheld mode.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2021)

If anything, that only makes those rumors more plausible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Mar 4, 2021)

OLED screen at 720p is fine, it’ll look crisp. Let’s just hope the games run better.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 4, 2021)

If true.....again.

I swear we have so many uncles working at Nintendo.


----------



## Simon (Mar 4, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> If true.....again.
> 
> I swear we have so many uncles working at Nintendo.


These specific uncles are typically always right.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 4, 2021)

I mean, I don't doubt Nintendo is going to treat the Switch like its handheld lineup (Gameboy to Pocket to Color to Advance etc). The question is always just when is the more powerful variant coming out.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 4, 2021)

So is the fabled Pro supposed to be a successor or just something like what the New Nintendo 3DS is?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 4, 2021)

The pro needs to add different background themes. Also, add an option to play it ad an mp3 player as well (Spotify perhaps). 

And give me FF 13 remakes/remaster for the switch pls. Add dlc as free and add cheat options/free growth eggs to the 1st game ( fuck Barthandelus).


----------



## Simon (Mar 4, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> So is the fabled Pro supposed to be a successor or just something like what the New Nintendo 3DS is?


Exactly, don't think of it as a whole new system, just a new iteration. Expect this thing to be primarily for FPS boosts and resolutions


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 7, 2021)

This week, Switch officially turned four years old. Japanese magazine  celebrated the milestone with a special feature in its latest issue. A list was published as part of that, which shows the top 35 best-selling Switch games so far. Apparently this is physical only.

Here’s the full list:

1. Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 6,625,026
2. Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 4,145,903
3. Pokemon Sword/Shield – 3,955,554
4. Splatoon 2 – 3,771,338
5. Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 3,656,140
6. Ring Fit Adventure – 2,346,098
7. Super Mario Odyssey – 2,208,475
8. Momotaro Dentetsu: Showa, Heisei, Reiwa mo Teiban! – 1,846,039
9. Super Mario Party – 1,818,405
10. Minecraft – 1,806,925
11. Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 1,772,856
12. Zelda: Breath of the Wild – 1,771,235
13. Super Mario Maker 2 – 1,065,261
14. New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe – 1,031,494
15. Kirby Star Allies – 878,800
16. Luigi’s Mansion 3 – 745,825
17. Clubhouse Games: 51 Worldwide Classics – 630,909
18. Taiko no Tatsujin: Drum ‘n’ Fun! – 572,215
19. Fishing Spirits Nintendo Switch Version – 566,909
20. Dragon Quest XI S – 560,075
21. Super Mario 3D All-Stars – 555,345
22. Pikmin 3 Deluxe – 536,209
23. 1-2 Switch – 483,430
24. Mario Tennis Aces – 479,866
25. ARMS – 461,056
26. Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games Tokyo 2020 – 376,481
27. Dr. Kawashima’s Brain Training for Nintendo Switch – 363,759
28. Pokken Tournament DX – 344,201
29. Hyrule Warriors: Age of Calamity – 341,519
30. Fire Emblem: Three Houses – 323,562
31. Dragon Quest Builders 2 – 308,893
32. Paper Mario: The Origami King – 305,603
33. Yo-kai Watch 4 – 303,978
34. Zelda: Link’s Awakening – 300,027
35. eBaseball Powerful Pro Yakyuu 2020 – 284,876


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 7, 2021)

That is a software avalanche.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 7, 2021)

I was seriously thinking about buying the switch. I noticed that I play less games because it's just annoying to step out of bed or from the couch to start up the PS5. 
Sometimes you just want to lay down after a days work and chill while gaming. 
That's why I never use my laptop outside if work. 
I'm always on my phone. Wether it's series, movies or even some of the administrative work I do. 
I hate the fact that the switch has such a small library. 
If it wasn't for that fact I'd buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 12, 2021)

So that's about 27 months in a row atop of the American charts now? 



Haohmaru said:


> I was seriously thinking about buying the switch. I noticed that I play less games because it's just annoying to step out of bed or from the couch to start up the PS5.
> Sometimes you just want to lay down after a days work and chill while gaming.
> That's why I never use my laptop outside if work.
> I'm always on my phone. Wether it's series, movies or even some of the administrative work I do.
> ...


The Switch's strength as the comfy on-the-bed/couch console is the real deal - especially when it comes to jrpgs. But yeah, I've been enjoying Tales of Vesperia on it for the last week or so, and it's like, it probably wouldn't hurt Bamco to put a couple more old Tales games on the thing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So that's about 27 months in a row atop of the American charts now?
> 
> 
> The Switch's strength as the comfy on-the-bed/couch console is the real deal - especially when it comes to jrpgs. But yeah, I've been enjoying Tales of Vesperia on it for the last week or so, and it's like, it probably wouldn't hurt Bamco to put a couple more old Tales games on the thing.


Exactly this. I have both dq11 s and tales of vesperia difinitive edition (ps5) and I still need to finish both. I'm not even half way through with both. 
If I had them on the switch I'd have finished them multiple times by now.


----------



## Xebec (Mar 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2021)

That source is very convincing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2021)

Holy shit, I laughed at the new title.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 25, 2021)

After pondering the nature of the universe and the meaning of life, it finally occurred to me the immense missed opportunity and grave injustice that Nintendo committed upon the world when they did not call the Switch Lite the *LITE SWITCH*.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2021)

Mama Mia! Less than 1 week to live

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mama Mia! I less than 1 week to live




Also preemptive RIP from the eShop.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 27, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> Also preemptive RIP from the eShop.


Skirt-and-Noodle Arms McGee


----------



## chibbselect (Mar 27, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mama Mia! I less than 1 week to live


I wonder if they'll really go through with it, or is Doug Bowser gonna say "lol I decided to keep this crap on the eshop" like he's pardoning a thanksgiving turkey?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 30, 2021)

Has everyone got their final Mario 35s in? It was a pretty fun pick-up and play on the toilet experience and I always felt immense pride and joy when I took top spot over someone from another country with a power level several times greater than mine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Has everyone got their final Mario 35s in? It was a pretty fun pick-up and play on the toilet experience and I always felt immense pride and joy when I took top spot over someone from another country with a power level several times greater than mine.



It didn't quite translate as well as Tetris 99 but it was still pretty fun. I feel they could've done a bit more with it design wise but fuck me if I know what that could've been.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2021)

That re-release of the first Fire Emblem game is also leaving after today so pick that up if you want it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That re-release of the first Fire Emblem game is also leaving after today so pick that up if you want it.



SMH. Imagine timed releasing a 30 year old rom.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Mar 31, 2021)

I can see Super Mario 35 being a test run for a full game in that style tbh.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> The pro needs to add different background themes. Also, add an option to play it ad an mp3 player as well (Spotify perhaps).
> 
> And give me FF 13 remakes/remaster for the switch pls. Add dlc as free and add cheat options/free growth eggs to the 1st game ( fuck Barthandelus).



Bart is a bitch, he has so much HP poison will melt him. 

Only tedious part is leveling up before him since 13 is one of those one strategy games, debuff, buff, build chain, tear down hp sponge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


What fools everyone knows you always list 24,999.99 not 25,000~


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 2, 2021)

Soooo how long before Nintendo gives us Fire Emblem Dancing All Night?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 2, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Soooo how long before Nintendo gives us Fire Emblem Dancing All Night?


3 thoughts:

1 - I don't know who either of those two are, but the dude looked like an SMT character

2-  The song now actually fits into Fire Emblem thanks to the theme of the Dubsteppers in Three Houses. 

3 - They'll do a Dancing All Night, and it'll be without Tsubasa and the rest of the Tokyo Mirage Session cast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> 1 - I don't know who either of those two are, but the dude looked like an SMT character



This.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 2, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> 3 thoughts:
> 
> 1 - I don't know who either of those two are, but the dude looked like an SMT character
> 
> ...





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This.



Region and Fafnir from the FE mobile.

And yeah, don't blame the feeling.

Even their premier trailer felt very SMT-ish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Overall he's cool looking tbh.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 2, 2021)

A Centaur mini-mech that fires missles in my medievel strategy matchmaking sim? I'll take it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Breadman (Apr 2, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Region and Fafnir from the FE mobile.
> 
> And yeah, don't blame the feeling.
> 
> Even their premier trailer felt very SMT-ish.



1:22

I SPOT A BUFF GIRL.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 2, 2021)

Breadman said:


> 1:22
> 
> I SPOT A BUFF GIRL.


They're actually the best OC's Heroes have had so far. Two regal looking warrior princesses who rule over an angelic kingdom.

And they are complete nitwits. They're hilariously dim witted which becomes even funnier when one of them has her eyes set on the prim and proper Alfonse.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 2, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> They're actually the best OC's Heroes have had so far. Two regal looking warrior princesses who rule over an angelic kingdom.


Wait, so the green haired mommy looking one isn't Rhea? 
I already have a hard enough time distinguishing her from Palutena.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 2, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Wait, so the green haired mommy looking one isn't Rhea?
> I already have a hard enough time distinguishing her from Palutena.


Not its Dagr. The blonde one is Nott who's also....''Nott'' Rhea


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 2, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Soooo how long before Nintendo gives us Fire Emblem Dancing All Night?


The song with the dance was bothering me so I plugged in something else for as far as it would go . . . .


Timing is a bit off, but  



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Not its Dagr. The blonde one is Nott who's also....''Nott'' Rhea



I totally understand.


----------



## JayK (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Overall he's cool looking tbh.


Nah the FEH original characters from book V look total ass.

Legit the worst ones they came up with so far and that includes Dagr and Nott.

The entire mech theme is pretty stupid aswell for FE.

Only redeemable part is Reginn.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 2, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The song with the dance was bothering me so I plugged in something else for as far as it would go . . . .
> 
> 
> Timing is a bit off, but
> ...



I mean the community is having a field day with it:


*Spoiler*: _Yu Narukami: LET ME IN!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 3, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I mean the community is having a field day with it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Yu Narukami: LET ME IN!_


Lol - I swear, Nintendo does shit like this and that one smash bros commercial just to let their fans go ham



JayK said:


> The entire mech theme is pretty stupid aswell for FE.


We had laser guided Nuclear missles and dubstep  in the last game - with that and this, I'm pretty sure they're conditioning us for Future Emblem.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 3, 2021)

Yo, Metroid Prime 2D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

It looks good, but why the restrictive control scheme. Funny how it suffers from the same issues I had with the 3D Prime.


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 4, 2021)

Is there still a chance we'll get WW and TP HD ports for the LoZ 35th Anniversary, or has that ship already sailed with SS?

Google says the anniversary was Feb 21, so I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 4, 2021)

My  theory is that they were letting the Mario anniversary's 6 month window close before starting on Zelda stuff. So with that finally done and dusted, I'm actually expecting a Direct in the next week to start up the Zelda train again.  

But I'm not too sure about WW and TP coming out in this timespan - I think they probably want to focus on letting the Skyward Sword remaster breathe before letting those two loose again.


----------



## JayK (Apr 4, 2021)

guys don't forget the Metroid anniversary!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 4, 2021)

JayK said:


> guys don't forget the Metroid anniversary!


   



For a second there, I thought you were serious. 

 But anyways, if it indeed comes, I don't expect much seeing this Mario Anniversary BS 3 game offer was kinda ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 4, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> My  theory is that they were letting the Mario anniversary's 6 month window close before starting on Zelda stuff. So with that finally done and dusted, I'm actually expecting a Direct in the next week to start up the Zelda train again.
> 
> But I'm not too sure about WW and TP coming out in this timespan - I think they probably want to focus on letting the Skyward Sword remaster breathe before letting those two loose again.


They might announce it around E3-time (not that it's happening) or so. or maybe after SS is out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2021)

chibbselect said:


> Is there still a chance we'll get WW and TP HD ports for the LoZ 35th Anniversary, or has that ship already sailed with SS?
> 
> Google says the anniversary was Feb 21, so I'm not very hopeful.



We probably will but I doubt they'll even acknowledge the anniversary. They most likely want to milk SS as much as possible before announcing other Zelda rereleases.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

JayK said:


> guys don't forget the Metroid anniversary!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 5, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> My  theory is that they were letting the Mario anniversary's 6 month window close before starting on Zelda stuff. So with that finally done and dusted, I'm actually expecting a Direct in the next week to start up the Zelda train again.
> 
> But I'm not too sure about WW and TP coming out in this timespan - I think they probably want to focus on letting the Skyward Sword remaster breathe before letting those two loose again.





Deathbringerpt said:


> We probably will but I doubt they'll even acknowledge the anniversary. They most likely want to milk SS as much as possible before announcing other Zelda rereleases.


They might not want WW and TP to cannibalize SS sales. Maybe they'll wait until July to make an announcement. Also, according to Commonwealth Realm, Nintendo always celebrates LoZ anniversaries late. (Yes I am using "according to something I saw on Youtube" as an argument. )


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2021)

If BotW2 does come out this year they aint giving a release date until SS comes out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

You underrate Nintendo fanboys' ability to consume massive loads of Nintendo jizz. They'll buy everything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


At least the Castlevania anniversary is looking equally dire.


----------



## JayK (Apr 6, 2021)

Actually nevermind, they're getting the 4th season of the series this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2021)

JayK said:


> At least the Castlevania anniversary is looking equally dire.







JayK said:


> Actually nevermind, they're getting the 4th season of the series this year.



T-thanks, K-Konami...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2021)

Can't wait to see what other wet fart they let out with the 4th Season. They pretended to care with the PS4 release of SotN/Rondo of Blood but not really cause Sony was behind that. With the 3rd they just released SotN on mobile. That's it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 6, 2021)

That's pretty good news. I thought I had heard it was cancelled.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

I love the Championship Edition gameplay tbh. Dunno might give this a shot. Only other battle royal I played is Tetris 99.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2021)

Pacman is like that perfect game that can be adapted in all kinds of new ways. I still play Championship edition from time to time.

Anyway, Tetris and Pacman lend themselves better to the Battle Royale format than Mario because of how straightforward they are. This Dev is running out of games to pull the 99 schtick tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2021)

Right, this is the power ranger SaGa game. Played this ages ago.

SaGa is such a weird series. Every game is so different from each other that they might as well be from totally different series.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2021)

>PacMan 99

This has no right being this much fun as it is.

What even.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2021)

Of course it's gonna be fun. It's Pacman. Shit's as evergreen as a game can be.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Of course it's gonna be fun. It's Pacman. Shit's as evergreen as a game can be.


I know, but now it's even [more] fun.

What is this black magic?


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 11, 2021)

When you realize: 
- That Machoke's red stripes on its arms are actually openings in its skin from its muscles being too large.
- That it goes from having a reptilian snout as a Machoke to a beak as a Machamp
- That Macho Dedede and Machamp have a similar mug


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Of course it's gonna be fun. It's Pacman. Shit's as evergreen as a game can be.



My GOTY so far

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

But I'm yet to actually win

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But I'm yet to actually win


I got 2nd place yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 11, 2021)

Just started this morning. Closest I got was 6th. Fucking red pacman thing out of nowhere. I was just playing normally there too. But now I try to build up for the giant cross-level ghost feasts to lay on as a counter, and now can barely make it to the top 50 I die so fast trying to build up the ghost trails


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Just started this morning. Closest I got was 6th. Fucking red pacman thing out of nowhere. I was just playing normally there too. But now I try to build up for the giant cross-level ghost feasts to lay on as a counter, and now can barely make it to the top 50 I die so fast trying to build up the ghost trails



That's the horseshittiest part of the game. The fruit was always bait, but when hazards pops out of nowhere, it kinda becomes a forbidden fruit here.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 11, 2021)

I typically average in the top 10's.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 12, 2021)

Switched up from d pad to control stick
Boom. Win.

But yeah - this shit is crack. The win pretty much saved me from one-more-time syndrome and brought me here so I could boast.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 12, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Switched up from d pad to control stick
> Boom. Win.


Yer fuckin weird.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 12, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Yer fuckin weird.


I am, but wasn't Pacman originally designed for a stick anyways?  
I wasn't using the joycon stick atleast.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 12, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I am, but wasn't Pacman originally designed for a stick anyways?
> I wasn't using the joycon stick atleast.


You're still fukkin' weird.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

D-pad all the way. Arcade stick would probably be better since you can use your whole palm to control the sumbitch.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh look, another Indie Direct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Oh look, another Indie Direct.



The best kind of games nowadays


----------



## JayK (Apr 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The only kind of games nowadays


fix'd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> fix'd



We need a big thunk rating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xebec (Apr 13, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Oh look, another Indie Direct.


gotta wait for e3


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 13, 2021)

/slams desk aggressively

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> gotta wait for e3



Can't wait to not hear about Bayonetta 3 and Shin Megami Tensei V again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 14, 2021)

even @Charlotte D. Kurisu forgot about Prime 4 at this point

it's doomed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> even @Charlotte D. Kurisu forgot about Prime 4 at this point
> 
> it's doomed



Last I read about it they were still hiring storywriters.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 14, 2021)

Totally planned to have it go this way: 


honest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Totally planned to have it go this way:
> 
> 
> honest



That clenched my asshole just seeing it. Good shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 15, 2021)

This fucking guy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 15, 2021)

At this point, it aint salt in wounds of Mother 3 fans - it's raw, stinky old sewer sewage filled with clumps of feces.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 16, 2021)

I've avoided death despite direct contact a few times before, but I always thought it was because of meeting some rare parameters. This was the first time it happened twice in a row:


So it aint because of an invisible invincibility buff, but because I turned the corner just when they hit me? Like an intersection deflection. I can imagine the absolute top level play will be all about stringing atleast a dozen of these together just to stay alive and contend with the fact that power pellets become all but useless on deeper levels.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 16, 2021)

same shit, different year

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I've avoided death despite direct contact a few times before, but I always thought it was because of meeting some rare parameters. This was the first time it happened twice in a row:
> 
> 
> So it aint because of an invisible invincibility buff, but because I turned the corner just when they hit me? Like an intersection deflection. I can imagine the absolute top level play will be all about stringing atleast a dozen of these together just to stay alive and contend with the fact that power pellets become all but useless on deeper levels.



You sure it ain't just shithousery?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 16, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You sure it ain't just shithousery?


When you do it, you can see the little green flash special effect - and there's a chime sound effect too. So I definitely think it is intentionally baked into the system.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> When you do it, you can see the little green flash special effect - and there's a chime sound effect too. So I definitely think it is intentionally baked into the system.



Gaddayum I just noticed that.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 18, 2021)

I learned the timing to bomb jumping in Super Metroid the other day.

I feel so accomplished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> When you do it, you can see the little green flash special effect - and there's a chime sound effect too. So I definitely think it is intentionally baked into the system.


Can't believe they put a T-Spin equivalent in Pac-Man


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> When you do it, you can see the little green flash special effect - and there's a chime sound effect too. So I definitely think it is intentionally baked into the system.



Holy shit, they gave Pacman Royal Guard.

That's fucking awesome.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2021)

Meme Theory unrelated to anything currently being discussed:

The Happy Mask Salesman in OoT and MM is secretly a Keaton that has achieved divine status.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Meme Theory unrelated to anything currently being discussed:
> 
> The Happy Mask Salesman in OoT and MM is secretly a Keaton that has achieved divine status.


*AND HERE'S WHY I THINK THAT *


*Spoiler*: __ 



He acts in a human-like manner but is sort of _off_ as though he's just mimicking what he's observed as far as general human behavior; he knows of things he should really have no business knowing; the expression on his face (other than the fact that he was just designed that way, obviously) seems incredibly artificial, as though he himself is wearing a mask.

Now, this next bit might tie somewhat into the "he's a hidden god" theory that gets tossed around, because - as per Japanese foxlore (heh), unless the internet is completely fucking wrong here - Kitsune (or Keatons, as it were) that live long enough can *potentially attain divinity*. In addition to this, there are multiple different _elements_ a Kitsune can represent/have some dominion over, one of which is *[TIME]*. IN ADDITION TO THAT, Kitsune apparently hold promises and favors in strict regard, which may partially explain why he goes into a small manic episode when Link was unable to return his *precious mask* - a favor for a favor. (Other than the fact it could bring down the moon perhaps).

And given that Kitsune (and Keatons) are tricksters (or riddlers, w/e), it's entirely possible that his "human" form is known in the land of Termina as that of a Trickster God, and that's why he hides in the sewers/clocktower, like how the Keatons hide in plain sight; so the population won't recognize him.



Now, that's all just a big hypothetical mumbo-jumbo drawing some vague comparisons, but there's some interesting correlations as well:
A) Kitsune (Keatons) canonically exist within the LoZ universe, and even to a more literal extent within Termina
B) The Keaton Mask; alongside the Goron, Zora, and Deku masks; all exist in both Hyrule and Termina, each representing the appropriate race
C) The Happy Mask Salesman, like the Keatons (and like their respective mask) have similarly shaped _closed eyes_
D) They have a similar "ohohoho" kind of personality (incredibly vague, I know)
E) The Keaton Mask in OoT is the first mask that The Happy Mask Salesman will allow you to "advertise", only allowing you access to the other masks once you have successfully sold it (perhaps a bit of egoism)
F) Interesting comparisons between Skull Kids and Keatons:
*1. Both are mischievous
         2. Both have a tendency to stay out of the public eye, although Keatons will hide in plain sight; however, both will attempt to flee if noticed
         3. Both are the native residents of their respective dimension: Other than the Skull Kid, "Skull Kids" cannot be found in Termina, and Keatons cannot be found in Hyrule*** 
         4. Both seem to prefer thick forests as a choice of residence; ***This may not be entirely true, since the "Keaton Grass Circles" can be found on the Hyrule side in the depths of the Lost Woods, during the opening segment - which would explain why The Happy Mask Salesman was waiting for you in the clocktower, he was informed of your arrival ahead of time*
G) Assuming all this to be true, then Skull Kid attaining a "chaotic god" sort of status would mirror The Happy Mask Salesman in at least two ways:
*1. The Happy Mask Salesman endeavors to spread happiness to others via the masks he sells (I mean, it's his entire gimmick);  whereas Skull Kid attempts to bring misery to others via the mask that he stole.
2. Both are travelers to the other's respective dimension (world/universe/whatever)*


And that's all I got.  Hope you enjoyed my nonsensical rambling


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 1, 2021)

@Gawr Gura

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 3, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Gawr Gura


15th anniversary


*fifteen years*


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (May 3, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> 15th anniversary
> 
> 
> *fifteen years*


Terry loves Mother3


----------



## JayK (May 4, 2021)

That's more than Nintendo does for Metroid.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## JayK (May 5, 2021)

Since we are in fuck Sony/Nintendo mood:

A lot of german copies (maybe its a widespread issue of the PAL version as a whole, who knows) of Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire stopped functioning altogether as of recently.

Not gonna link an article as source because well, they are written in german. Best english conversation I could find was on a forum.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2021)

JayK said:


> Since we are in fuck Sony/Nintendo mood:
> 
> A lot of german copies (maybe its a widespread issue of the PAL version as a whole, who knows) of Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire stopped functioning altogether as of recently.
> 
> Not gonna link an article as source because well, they are written in german. Best english conversation I could find was on a forum.



Not clicking RetardEra even with adblock. But dafuqqqq?


----------



## JayK (May 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not clicking RetardEra even with adblock. But dafuqqqq?


If it makes you feel better.

My AS still functions just fine (for now). 



It seems to become a very common issue however which is pathetic considering 35 year old NES games still play just fine.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 5, 2021)

Looks like Labo inputs? Looks neat.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 5, 2021)

Time to make the 300th Super Mario Bros ripoff clone.


----------



## JayK (May 5, 2021)

This better be indepth enough to create a new Mario Strikers or Hoops-


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2021)

Switch secured another milestone today stemming from Nintendo’s latest financial results. At a total of 84.59 million units, it has now outsold the Game Boy Advance. The GBA’s total sits at 81.51 million units.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2021)

Nintendo’s latest financial results have provided an update on the latest million sellers. A number of Switch titles have reached new milestones.

Super Mario 3D World + Bowser’s Fury is one of the newest additions to the list. Since launch, the game has sold over five million copies.

Here’s the full lineup of million sellers:



Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 35.39 million
Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 32.63 million
Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 23.84 million
Zelda: Breath of the Wild – 22.28 million
Pokemon Sword/Shield – 21.10 million
Super Mario Odyssey – 20.83 million
Super Mario Party – 14.79 million
Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 13.28 million
Splatoon 2 – 12.21 million
New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe – 10.44 million
Ring Fit Adventure – 10.11 million
Luigi’s Mansion 3 – 9.59 million
Super Mario 3D All-Stars – 9.01 million
Super Mario Maker 2 – 7.15 million
Super Mario 3D World + Bowser’s Fury – 5.59 million
Zelda: Link’s Awakening – 5.49 million
Clubhouse Games: 51 Worldwide Classics – 3.14 million
Paper Mario: The Origami King – 3.12 million
Hyrule Warriors: Age of Calamity (outside of Japan) – 3.07 million
Pikmin 3 Deluxe – 2.04 million
Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition – 1.52 million
Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit – 1.27 million


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2021)

Link's Awakening at 5.5 million 

Koei Temco recently gave their worldwide numbers for Age of Calamity and it was at. It was at 3 million right out of the gates too. I think that people finding out that it wasn't really really the prequel to Breath of the Wild may have turned people off, so the word of mouth just wasn't really as strong as it could have been. But yeah, it'll probably hit 5 million with the DLC  and BotW2 hype eventually. 

Xenoblade DE at 1.5  million just under a year out. Like 2, the march to 2 million will be a long one, but it should make it too, and sooner.


----------



## Karma (May 6, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Pokemon Sword/Shield – 21.10 million
> Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 13.28 million

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2021)

Pikmin 3 still barely avoiding Nintendo's execution squads.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Link's Awakening at 5.5 million



I have 0 interest in Link's Awakening but I want it to make Nintendo hard cash because we need more top down Zelda. These waiting periods for 3D Zeldas were always bullshit and they're only gonna get worse.

Just gives us quirky, cool smaller Zelda adventures, Nintendo. Come on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2021)

Nintendo just nominated the CEO of the studio behind Minions as an outside Nintendo Director.


----------



## JayK (May 6, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just gives us quirky, cool smaller Zelda adventures, Nintendo. Come on.


Like the cancelled Netflix show?



Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo just nominated the CEO of the studio behind Minions as a outside Nintendo Director.


I wonder how anyone could watch that movie and go, _yep we need to ally up with those guys_.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2021)

JayK said:


> Like the cancelled Netflix show?



Don't really care about that. No idea how it was. The Star Fox puppet show could have been cool, tho.


----------



## JayK (May 6, 2021)

Although I suppose a studio without any soul which just pumps out one effortless movie after another, all according to the same pattern fits perfectly to Nintendo's current situation.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2021)

JayK said:


> I wonder how anyone could watch that movie and go, _yep we need to ally up with those guys_.


It's probably more they saw the amount of money it was made for and then saw the amount of money it took in, and yeah. Plus from all the talk of Miyamoto having creative control in the creation of the Mario movie, I'm guessing they have developed an amicable working relationship

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 6, 2021)

beat breath of the wild.

i have to say with the second ganon phase i'm rather disappointed.

i'm sure those guys at nintendo thought about it but decided not to,


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2021)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 7, 2021)

Well, the conversion they're doing for Skyward Sword seems like a pretty huge effort itself, so an effort to bring on the MP trilogy isn't completely improbable. But again, that was Zelda. The remake for Link's Awakening probably outsold all the Metroid Primes combined.


----------



## JayK (May 7, 2021)

They need to buff Samus' sex appeal so all the degenerates buy the games and realise Metroid is actually a neat series.

It might have failed in Other M but the game was just garbage.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 7, 2021)

JayK said:


> They need to buff Samus' sex appeal so all the degenerates buy the games and realise Metroid is actually a neat series.
> 
> It might have failed in Other M but the game was just garbage.


Give her a see-thru suit and make her battle suit more furry-like. Presto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 8, 2021)

I was wondering how Nintendo would get saps like me - who are probably not going to buy the Skyward Sword remake - to buy the Skyward Sword remake. And I realized, they'd do the same thing they did with the Twilight Princess HD wolf link companion in BotW, and put a Loftwing companion in BotW2 if you had data for SSHD on your Switch. That shit got me last that's for sure.

This all goes back to my theory that BotW2 will have a flight mechanic inspired by Nausicaa and her glider- and the Loftwing companion will be an extension/alternate to that. And yeah, that would probably be enough to break me and make me get SSHD.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ShadowReij (May 8, 2021)

Don't mind me just waiting for a remake of OoA/S as well as the originally planned 3rd game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Don't mind me just waiting for a remake of OoA/S as well as the originally planned 3rd game.



I mean, they have the director. That could work.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 8, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Don't mind me just waiting for a remake of OoA/S as well as the originally planned 3rd game.


I always suspected that the third gam turned into Minish Cap 
Fujibayashi and Capcom worked on it too after all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2021)

JayK said:


> They need to buff Samus' sex appeal so all the degenerates buy the games and realise Metroid is actually a neat series.
> 
> It might have failed in Other M but the game was just garbage.



Samus is plenty appealing. Smash crowd already thirsts over her. The problem is actually releasing a game to garner interest in the character from today's youth.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 9, 2021)

I mean we can continue from the evil Chozo plot revealed in the Samus Returns Remake which can continue after fusion.

That plotline has my interest.


----------



## JayK (May 10, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I mean we can continue from the evil Chozo plot revealed in the Samus Returns Remake which can continue after fusion.
> 
> That plotline has my interest.


Nintendo can't even decide what Fusion actually did to Samus from a visual perspective.

Is the suit now a symbiotic part of her body? Was it just her own appearance which got altered while the suit just looks fucked up?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2021)

JayK said:


> Nintendo can't even decide what Fusion actually did to Samus from a visual perspective.
> 
> Is the suit now a symbiotic part of her body? Was it just her own appearance which got altered while the suit just looks fucked up?



They're not gonna fuck up Samus' sexiness. Also her fanservice post credit graphic was normal in that game. Tho it would be cool if she can summon the suit Ironman Extremis style now.


----------



## JayK (May 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're not gonna fuck up Samus' sexiness. Also her fanservice post credit graphic was normal in that game. Tho it would be cool if she can summon the suit Ironman Extremis style now.


That alone would already do a lot ngl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadowReij (May 10, 2021)

JayK said:


> Nintendo can't even decide what Fusion actually did to Samus from a visual perspective.
> 
> Is the suit now a symbiotic part of her body? Was it just her own appearance which got altered while the suit just looks fucked up?



I think like what was already said, they'll do something similar to Ironman.

Where the suit is just a literal part of her where she just brings it up now partly because of the surgery and partly because of her absorbing the SA-X which clearly altered her physical makeup even further given how she could once again tolerate the cold again to use the ice beam.

Plus I'm not going to lie, I want to hear Samus' Cortana ie Addam, again. Because there is clearly more story there too. The AI has his personality.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2021)

Samus already "willed" her suit in Other M and it was frankly fucking stupid. I prefer Metroid to be have more palpable and mechanical Sci Fi tech than Power Ranger stuff.



JayK said:


> Nintendo can't even decide what Fusion actually did to Samus from a visual perspective.
> 
> Is the suit now a symbiotic part of her body? Was it just her own appearance which got altered while the suit just looks fucked up?



I'm pretty sure it was a total reset and she's back to normal, although I'd like for her to have enough remnants of Metroid DNA so that the Federation plot hook can develop more naturally. She blew up a secret Federation facility AND she has Metroid juice. That gotta create mad beef.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're not gonna fuck up Samus' sexiness. Also her fanservice post credit graphic was normal in that game. Tho it would be cool if she can summon the suit Ironman Extremis style now.


I'm almost certain they did this with either Metroid Prime 1/2/3, or Metroid _Other M_


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'm almost certain they did this with either Metroid Prime 1/2/3, or Metroid _Other M_


----------



## Xhominid (May 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Samus already "willed" her suit in Other M and it was frankly fucking stupid. I prefer Metroid to be have more palpable and mechanical Sci Fi tech than Power Ranger stuff.



Well too bad, it's practically canon that she officially does that even in the rebooted version, let alone Smash.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2021)

Xhominid said:


> Well too bad, it's practically canon that she officially does that even in the rebooted version, let alone Smash.



Other M is the only Metroid game where it works like that since it was the shitty plot excuse to have it crap out when she had her PTSD episode after fighting Ridley for the 15th time. A child could have come up with a better set up to make it work. It is too bad because it's garbage.

And who cares about Smash when it comes to the main series's internal rules. Zero Samus has rocket highheels and laser whips, Sakurai does what he wants.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

Imagine still whining about Other M

Imagine all the people







Imagine dragons

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2021)

Imagine Nintendo doing a good 3D Metroid that's not Prime.

Imagine me being happy.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Imagine me being happy.


I want to see you cry.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Other M is the only Metroid game where it works like that since it was the shitty plot excuse to have it crap out when she had her PTSD episode after fighting Ridley for the 15th time. A child could have come up with a better set up to make it work. It is too bad because it's garbage.
> 
> And who cares about Smash when it comes to the main series's internal rules. Zero Samus has rocket highheels and laser whips, Sakurai does what he wants.



Oh which, let's not kid ourselves, the rocket highheels and lazer whip made her hotter as well as annoying to deal with in Smash.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Imagine me being happy.



I suppose I'd need to find another source of salt for my popcorn. Oh well, it's the internet. There's plenty around.


----------



## JayK (May 11, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Imagine still whining about Other M


Imagine making a good new Metroid game.

Gotta keep imagining.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

JayK said:


> Imagine making a good new Metroid game.
> 
> Gotta keep imagining.


It was a decent game, and if it were standalone ya'll wouldn't be complaining.

Let your hate boner go flaccid finally, jesus.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 11, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It was a decent game, and if it were standalone ya'll wouldn't be complaining.
> 
> Let your hate boner go flaccid finally, jesus.


He should get a room with Nep Nep already. Those two love getting off thinking they’re badass for hating on shit all the time


----------



## JayK (May 11, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> He should get a room with Nep Nep already. Those two love getting off thinking they’re badass for hating on shit all the time


I am deeply sorry if I happened to strike a nerve complaining about a company which's sole financial existence is based on selling luxury products.

Luxury products everybody has their right to bitch about as they are literally not mandatory for anything and only exist for your own entertainment value.

But sure, if you love playing Other M or spending 60 bucks for terribly emulated Mario games that's nice for you. I most certainly do not for my part.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

Speaking of hitting nerves...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2021)

Man, I've yet to hear something good about Other M


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh which, let's not kid ourselves, the rocket highheels and lazer whip made her hotter as well as annoying to deal with in Smash.



Oh, Zero Suit Smash Samus is great.

For Smash.

Put it in a mainline game and it immediately becomes retarded. Sakurai playing around and trying to make her more appealing for his fighting game has no bearing on the series itself.

And even has a dude who loves them high heels, I despise them on Samus. I'll never forget the very first original Zero Suit artwork where the artist puts a big fat DON'T FUCKING PUT HIGH HEELS note on her feet.

Poor guy.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> It was a decent game, and if it were standalone ya'll wouldn't be complaining.



Samus Returns is a decent game. Hell, that dumb 3DS game can be considered a "decent" game because it was very much advertised as a side thing. It didn't really trigger me all that much even if the timing was...let's say off.

Other M is bad. The Wii Mote neutered control scheme is bafflingly bad which makes the inevitable crutched autopilot gameplay bad. The music is bad. The space station level design is bad. The forced walking segments are bad. The "upgrade" system is good at being bad. Furby Ridley is bad.  The Nightmare boss is bad. The story is amateur hour bad. It's just bad all around. It's baffling Nintendo released it.

I mean, I kinda get it. Other M came out when Nintendo was at his most casual and Team Ninja was at its *absolute* worst and Sakamoto was butthurt fans really liked Prime's take on its environmental storytelling. It was doomed to be bad, it's just funny how bizarrely bad it is.  And Other M doesn't stop being bad cause some time passed. Nintendo fans like being Ñintendo fans cause Nintendo makes good games. Don't excuse bad games. Just say they're bad. It ain't salt. It's Sodium Chloride Fact.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

Too much hate boner.  

Didn't read.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2021)

Sorry. Didn't tl;dr it:

Metroid good. Other M bad.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man, I've yet to hear something good about Other M


Whenever someone brings something up, it's _immediately _countered by "UH HUM UH YEAH WELL THAT _ONE SCENE_". And then they go off on a tangent like _they're _suffering from PTSD. I think I vaguely remember one person arguing that Samus deferring to Adam, a superior officer - someone in Metroid Fusion she said she respected - was _sexist_.  

Like, yeah. Okay, that PTSD scene is cheesy as hell considering that she's defeated Ridley like 5 time prior. But considering that the last time he was defeated (Super Metroid), he fucking died for sure in a planetary explosion, so maybe she finally decided to bury the corpse - so to speak. Who knows. I don't.  Do I think that the "You can't use this weapon until I say so" item restriction bit was stupid as fuck? Yes. The dialogue was hit-and-miss, "The Baby" meme is the best thing to come out of that. 5.5/10, since they were trying to tie the Manga and Video Game together, so I guess it makes sense from that angle.

I think it did a pretty good job translating the general idea of the environmental sections of Fusion into a 3D space. They brought some new creatures and some pretty terrifying big boys into the creature compendium, like the Vorash and Juvenile Ridley's second stage - very Alien and I loved it. Not to mention the fucking Space Eldritch angle they went with for Phantoon. Holy shit. And the idea of those big-beetle-borgs actually being present in pretty much every section on the ship is some kind of in-the-back-of-your-head horror shit; like, they could have fucked you over at any time prior. 10/10

The soundtrack was amazing, both for the ambience and the actual boss battles. You could hear the homages to the Alien movies in the piece that plays when you're being pursued by the Vorash, during the Robo-Lift boss fight, and during the Nightmare battles. Especially during Nightmare. 10/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]



The story of the game itself was basically Aliens. But we're not _playing _a Metroid game for the story, we read up on it later. 6.5/10

I have nothing to say about the controls. They worked as advertised. 7/10 g

*Overall Score: 78/100*

It's time to let go of your hate boner, guys. Other M can't hurt you if you don't let it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

And there's my impartial review. 

Let go of your anger.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2021)

Sounding like a housewife with a black eye over here.

"Other M's a good game...it's just a little rough sometimes". Next thing you know, Skyward Sword is gonna push you off the stairs.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, Zero Suit Smash Samus is great.
> 
> For Smash.
> 
> ...



Kind of wish the Zero Suit would be forgotten though. Either that or utilized more lore wise. It's one of those things that you just look at and go "Why are you here? Yes. Yes. Sex appeal, fine. But functionally, why are you here?"

And Other M was a decent game, fun if you swap it into Ninja Gaiden mode where everything can oneshot. Storywise? Ehhh hit or miss. Given that Samus had absolutely no character at all sans Fusion. She was essentially Master Chief without a voice. Until they gave her one.

Metroid's greater strength was more or less telling a story through its environments. Samus herself, like a lot Ninendo's mascots, have no characters and use other things to elevate them.

To go from years of nothing to what Other M tried to do, yeah there was going to be screaming regardless. It's why while everyone else has developed a character in the Mario and Zelda franchises. Link and Mario still keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sounding like a housewife with a black eye over here.
> 
> "Other M's a good game...it's just a little rough sometimes". Next thing you know, Skyward Sword is gonna push you off the stairs.


Thanks for proving my point about the irrational hate boner.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> To go from years of nothing to what Other M tried to do, yeah there was going to be screaming regardless. It's why while everyone else has developed a character in the Mario and Zelda franchises. Link and Mario still keep their mouths shut.


I mean, the difference here being that Link is a self-imposed mute (a la BoTW), and Mario has brain damage from years of repeated blunt force cranial trauma and shroom abuse. Poor bastard's probably got fungal spores rooted in that bruised brain of his.


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just named some good things in summarized mode because I can't be assed to go into an in-depth symposium because I have better shit to do.
> 
> C'mon man. Validate my efforts for once.


lol, Sorry man. Nowadays I don't see what the big deal is and the continued seething strikes me as overblown, but that said I still can't in good conscience call it* good *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> lol, Sorry man. Nowadays I don't see what the big deal is and the continued seething strikes me as overblown, but that said I still can't in good conscience call it* good *


Super summarized: 7.8 oudda 10, not enough water.
I just don't get the Perpetual Hate Boners.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 12, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I mean, the difference here being that Link is a self-imposed mute (a la BoTW), and Mario has brain damage from years of repeated blunt force cranial trauma and shroom abuse. Poor bastard's probably got fungal spores rooted in that bruised brain of his.



I mean self-imposed or not. Still doesn't change how Link nor Mario aren't allowed to have individual personalities. They're alot more expressive these days sure. But they don't really have characters. Like Samus prior to Fusion and Other M, they're pretty much blank slates for the player to fill.


----------



## JayK (May 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> those spaniards gave her the Space Amazon bodybuilder frame which was great


she literally looks the same as she does in all of her other appearances


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2021)

Why is the Hate Boner denying that it's a Hate Boner?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like the Zero Suit. Body suits were pretty typical in retro Sci Fi. The problem is that it always attracts all manners of coomers who can't just help themselves and keep making her more of a bimbo.
> 
> Samus Returns still had those dumb highheels but those spaniards gave her the Space Amazon bodybuilder frame which was great. Gotta make concessions.
> 
> ...



See I personally sit on the opposite of this. I dislike the suit not because of its looks but because functionally it does nothing. It's basically Samus' nightgown wear. In a game where where practically every part of the character is a weapon of some sort the Zero Suit clashes with this immensely. It's Samus at her weakest where the best she can do is have a stun gun? I would expect essentially a space amazonian to have a little more than that if her main suit goes caput.

Which is why I can appreciate what Sakurai did in Smash with the Zero Suit. It's not canon to lore sure, but it makes more sense that she isn't completely helpless without the suit.

If the Zero Suit is ultimately here to stay, I would prefer if they made the thing more functional.

I don't know now, Metroid is what it is because of its almost seemingly "natural" exploration mechanic. To try throwing in a story focused on Samus herself would only naturally disturb that flow and stop it from being.....well Metroid.

The Prime Series circumvented this problem by telling its story with little lore dumps the player could optionally pick up.

I'm not saying it can't be done, but I don't want to be the guy in charge of figuring out that balancing act.


----------



## JayK (May 12, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Why is the Hate Boner denying that it's a Hate Boner?


imagine controlling a 3D game with a D-pad


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2021)

JayK said:


> imagine controlling a 3D game with a D-pad


It's like Super Metroid was never a thing.


----------



## JayK (May 12, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It's like Super Metroid was never a thing.


Ah yes Super Metroid, my favourite 3D game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2021)

Even without her suit Samus can do acrobatics and shit in nearly 1000x gravity. She's far from helpless, but there's a reason the Power Suit exists.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2021)

JayK said:


> Ah yes Super Metroid, my favourite 3D game


Ah yes, 3Ds, my favorite jiggle physics engine.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 12, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Even without her suit Samus can do acrobatics and shit in nearly 1000x gravity. She's far from helpless, but there's a reason the Power Suit exists.


Where we getting this DBZ-esque 1000x gravity? Anything gravity related always needed the powersuit.  

Anyway the most she has is a stun gun and acrobatics lorewise. Still rather eh. Let her just keep the rocket heels in that case. They allow her to do something besides stun and run.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Where we getting this DBZ-esque 1000x gravity? Anything gravity related always needed the powersuit.
> 
> Anyway the most she has is a stun gun and acrobatics lorewise. Still rather eh. Let her just keep the rocket heels in that case. They allow her to do something besides stun and run.


Zebes has gravity equal to around 960x that of Earth apparently. She grew up there before getting the Power Suit let alone the Varia or Gravity Suit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Zebes has gravity equal to around 960x that of Earth apparently. She grew up there before getting the Power Suit let alone the Varia or Gravity Suit.


...So...

What youre saying is...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 12, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Zebes has gravity equal to around 960x that of Earth apparently. She grew up there before getting the Power Suit let alone the Varia or Gravity Suit.


She should have been a Made In Abyss mush blob before she even learned to walk. 
That Saiyan-like resilience is from that Chozo dna in her then I guess?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (May 12, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ...So...
> 
> What youre saying is...


death by snu snu


and yeah, most of this was covered in the manga


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ...So...
> 
> What youre saying is...


She's pretty ridiculous even in base.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2021)

JayK said:


> death by snu snu


Worth it.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 12, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Zebes has gravity equal to around 960x that of Earth apparently. She grew up there before getting the Power Suit let alone the Varia or Gravity Suit.





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> She should have been a Made In Abyss mush blob before she even learned to walk.
> That Saiyan-like resilience is from that Chozo dna in her then I guess?


Jesus, Chozo Dna might as well be the equivalent to Hashirama cells. 


MusubiKazesaru said:


> She's pretty ridiculous even in base.



On paper yes, gameplay wise ehhhhh. But then again, no game really emphasizes her base form since 99.9 percent of the time players won't be playing in her base form.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2021)

I'd play with her base form.


----------



## JayK (May 12, 2021)

If this shit is true I am gonna eat a fucking sock.

No bamboozle


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2021)

JayK said:


> If this shit is true I am gonna eat a fucking sock.
> 
> No bamboozle


And we shall find the crustiest sock possible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 12, 2021)

JayK said:


> If this shit is true I am gonna eat a fucking sock.
> 
> No bamboozle


I read today about this new Donkey Kong being made by the Mario Odyssey team . . .  Rather than continuing the Donkey Kong Country/Jungle Beat formula, I hope that this continues the Donkey Kong 94 legacy as a puzzle platformer and once again explores Mario and Donkey Kong's rivalry for Pauline. - he was just spurned by Peach, so let' have some continuity and have him chasing after his old flame for the rebound.  Bringing back handstands as part of Mario's moveset would be . . . bananas.

also, we need an official remix of Showdown at the Tower already


---

2d metroid . . . . and it's done already and just waiting for Nintendo to announce it. Sounds a lot like the Metroid Prime Trilogy for the Switch being done and just waiting for Nintendo to announce it too.   Would be nice though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I read today about this new Donkey Kong being made by the Mario Odyssey team . . .  Rather than continuing the Donkey Kong Country/Jungle Beat formula, I hope that this continues the Donkey Kong 94 legacy as a puzzle platformer and once again explores Mario and Donkey Kong's rivalry for Pauline. - he was just spurned by Peach, so let' have some continuity and have him chasing after his old flame for the rebound.  Bringing back handstands as part of Mario's moveset would be . . . bananas.
> 
> also, we need an official remix of Showdown at the Tower already


I have a MIDI of this theme lurking around somewhere, maybe I should give it a go.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 12, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I have a MIDI of this theme lurking around somewhere, maybe I should give it a go.


I think it's well worth having a go at it.   It's one of my all time favorite gameboy tunes - in that top tier alongside the likes of Tal Tal Heights and Pokemon Pinball's Blue Field Evolution theme.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> imagine controlling a 3D game with a D-pad



A Director at Nintendo thought this was a good idea. No one else at Nintendo OR Team Ninja told him this was a stupid idea.

But why.



ShadowReij said:


> See I personally sit on the opposite of this. I dislike the suit not because of its looks but because functionally it does nothing. It's basically Samus' nightgown wear. In a game where where practically every part of the character is a weapon of some sort the Zero Suit clashes with this immensely. It's Samus at her weakest where the best she can do is have a stun gun? I would expect essentially a space amazonian to have a little more than that if her main suit goes caput.
> 
> Which is why I can appreciate what Sakurai did in Smash with the Zero Suit. It's not canon to lore sure, but it makes more sense that she isn't completely helpless without the suit.
> 
> If the Zero Suit is ultimately here to stay, I would prefer if they made the thing more functional.



You're overthinking it, honestly. The Zero Suit isn't supposed to be BATTLE MODE WITH TITS: ENGAGE. That's just Smash overexposure. It's supposed to be just that. A more appealing suit she wears under the Varia suit. It was just meant to replace the bikini she wore in the prior games. When the thing appears for the first time in the Metroid remake, it's literally a stealth section because Space Pirates easily wreck her shit since she can't fight.

I'd love a game like that. I suggested it in the Arcade Thread and everything. An inverse of the Metroid Remake where she doesn't have the Varia suit for 90% of it. A stealth based Metroid where she uses gadgets to incapacitate and hide from Space Pirates. Maybe repurpose that laser whip from Smash. Then you get the Varia suit at the end and fucking wreck everything.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> If this shit is true I am gonna eat a fucking sock.
> 
> No bamboozle



Sounds pretty reasonable, actually.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JayK (May 14, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sounds pretty reasonable, actually.


thats a very ambitious take


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> thats a very ambitious take



I just read the Metroid paragraph. It's a reasonable ambitious speed reading take, fight me.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 14, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just read the Metroid paragraph. It's a reasonable ambitious speed reading take, fight me.


Woah-ho, simmer down there, Meta Knight.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ShadowReij (May 14, 2021)

Now now. Death hasn't broken the meta of this board yet to be considered Metaknight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (May 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just read the Metroid paragraph. It's a reasonable ambitious speed reading take, fight me.


Why would I fight you?

I am desperate for a new Metroid or classic style Castlevania from Konami since a long time now.

I just don't think it will happen no more.


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2021)

JayK said:


> If this shit is true I am gonna eat a fucking sock.
> 
> No bamboozle


A new 2D metroid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 18, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Now now. Death hasn't broken the meta of this board yet to be considered Metaknight.


I've actually started playing Meta Knight in smash.

His moveset is a little...repetitive (heh), but he's not too speedy or floaty that he's too much of a pain in the ass.


----------



## JayK (May 19, 2021)

15€ to unlock quick travel in a shat out 60€ remaster


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 27, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 27, 2021)

IIRC, that was one of the Pokemon Stars, and  Xenoblade X at Switch launch tools. Whether the rumors be true or not, they bring no legitimacy to them.


----------



## Simon (May 27, 2021)




----------



## JayK (May 27, 2021)

good guys Nintendo releasing a Switch Pro just to make a super high speed game like F-Zero happen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

Finally. I can upgrade my slideshows to half decent 27fps performances.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2021)

BotW HD REMASTER - Buy Zelda's Ass Amiibo to unlock a mildly insulting framerate.


----------



## Simon (May 27, 2021)

please call it Super Nintendo Switch

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Buy Zelda's Ass



Here's a blank check

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Xebec (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2021)

Let's go


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2021)

My master plan of selling my Switch to buy a Switch Pro for Bayonetta 3 worked perfectly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (May 29, 2021)

Wasn't the Switch Pro supposed to be announced yesterday yet again according to lEaKeRs?

it's not gonna happen people


----------



## JayK (May 29, 2021)

ah yes of course you clowns are

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2021)

At this point I have no fucking idea when the Pro will hit, but I will say they ramped up production of the existing models no more than a month ago. Would that make sense with a new SKU coming?


----------



## JayK (May 29, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2021)

JayK said:


> ah yes of course you clowns are



The fuck kinda cop out is this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fuck kinda cop out is this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 30, 2021)

This sounds more like a "we were wrong but we're playing it off like we were joking to save face".


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Xebec (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm not sure what's worse at this point. Smash bros roster theorizing. Or Switch Pro theorizing.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

Let's go?


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2021)

New made up garbage every day.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm not sure what's worse at this point. Smash bros roster theorizing. Or Switch Pro theorizing.


The latter easy.

The Smash Bros stuff comes from an inherent logic most of the time, even if some of them are a stretch, and in the first place is born of Sakurai's secretive nature and his love of messing with people. The Pro is rumor mill after rumor mill promising something that Nintendo has not so much as hinted at (as far as I know) and is born of peoples' hopes for an upgrade after they were unable to predict that a handheld with a glorified projector attachment _might_ have subpar hardware in it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2021)

wait, you guys dont believe in the Switch Pro ? 

i think its obvious


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2021)

very obvious to not believe in it happening

I agree


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm not sure what's worse at this point. Smash bros roster theorizing. Or Switch Pro theorizing.


Porky for Smash let's fukkin' gooooooooo!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 2, 2021)

Were also due for a smash announcement

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 2, 2021)

I would prefer new games over a new Modell

I hope we will get AT LEAST a new BotW 2 trailer

I doubt that we will see Metroid or Bayonetta


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2021)

You'd think a company which hasnt released a noteworthy game in almost 2 years now would have something back up their sleeves by now.


----------



## Steven (Jun 2, 2021)

JayK said:


> You'd think a company which hasnt released a noteworthy game in almost 2 years now would have something back up their sleeves by now.


E3 will show us

Nintendo and Square...i hope they will bring good stuff


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> I would prefer new games over a new Modell
> 
> I hope we will get AT LEAST a new BotW 2 trailer
> 
> I doubt that we will see Metroid or Bayonetta


BotW 2 is confirmed at least.


----------



## Steven (Jun 2, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> BotW 2 is confirmed at least.


Yeah,but still no new Trailer


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Yeah,but still no new Trailer


People are still analyzing the first trailer


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

And, also, the out-of place disarmed Eighth Heroine statue represents Ganondorf, who you could argue is the Sage of Darkness, technically speaking


_BUT THAT'S JUST A THEORY_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

We'd be lucky to get a Bayo ass shot. Let alone a trailer or gameplay.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 2, 2021)

Save y’alls sanity and just not expect Bayo, Prime 4 or BotW2, again.


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Save y’alls sanity and just not expect Bayo, Prime 4 or BotW2, again.


Just don't expect anything.


----------



## Steven (Jun 2, 2021)

A new SSBU fighter...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Yeah,but still no new Trailer


What are you talking about? I meant that it's confirmed to appear at E3. Aonuma said so when he apologized for not showing it in the last Direct.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> A new SSBU fighter...


Pokey Minch


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2021)

Not expecting much. There's only 3 announcements (Remasters/Remakes) that would make me shit bricks and they will probably never see the light of day again.

I expect some boring-to-average indie titles and maybe another generic Mario Title #5132 to showcase at the end. Perhaps an updated trailer for D/P remakes with some returning mons' not in SWSH games.


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2021)

Paper Mario 2 Remake
The Legend of Zelda Remake
2D Metroid
F-Zero GXXX

Source: wants to stay anonymous but is very reliable. No bamboozle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2021)

I want something exciting and promising that's new like Astral Chain or something.

I'd love for more stuff in franchises I already like, but I sort of expect most of those eventually. MK9 and a few others would be nice. Remakes/remasters are fine when they're worthwhile in some way, but they're sort of the lazy way out and I expect the effort saved from doing those to be put into something else I also want.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Save y’alls sanity and just not expect Bayo, Prime 4 or BotW2, again.



Looks on as nutcases yell "SWEEEECH PROOOO IS COMING THIS TIME!"

There is sanity left to save?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

JayK said:


> Paper Mario 2 Remake
> The Legend of Zelda Remake
> 2D Metroid
> F-Zero GXXX
> ...


Legend of Zelda 2 remake


----------



## Xebec (Jun 2, 2021)

Just SMT V please


----------



## Steven (Jun 2, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Legend of Zelda 2 remake


Oh great,the worst Zelda


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Oh great,the worst Zelda


Sounds to me like... 


You're a filthy casual.


----------



## Steven (Jun 2, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Sounds to me like...
> 
> 
> You're a filthy casual.


Or

I think a OoT remake would be much better.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Or
> 
> I think a OoT remake would be much better.


They can literally do nothing to make OoT better, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 2, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> They can literally do nothing to make OoT better, and that's a good thing.


sure they could, it's slow as fuck getting around unless you dot he side hop all the time, they could update the inventory system


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> sure they could, it's slow as fuck getting around unless you dot he side hop all the time, they could update the inventory system


Warp and use the horse, bruv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Save y’alls sanity and just not expect Bayo, Prime 4 or BotW2, again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 2, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> They can literally do nothing to make OoT better, and that's a good thing.


The graphic

The N64 graphic is not up-to-date and the 3DS Version looks still good but OoT with current graphic would look awesome


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 2, 2021)

Fuck saving sanity. Sanity is for the weak. For the broken. We aint weak. We're aint broken. Not yet.  Not ever!

Let's approach this upcoming horizon not with skepticism and jadedness,  but with hope and belief and optimism. Over that there horizon is not the smoldering rubble of civilization's past mistakes, but a shining example of what humanity is capable of and what we all can strive towards to be and achieve - a glimmering haven of pure potential met and exceeded.

XENOBLADE THREEEEEEEE
BAYO THREEEEEEEEEE
SMT VEEEEEEEEEEEE
METROID PRIME  EYE-VEEEEEEEEEE
BREATH OF THE WILD EYE EYEEEEEEEEEEE

Let's. Get. This. Shit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Fuck saving sanity. Sanity is for the weak. For the broken. We aint weak. We're aint broken. Not yet.  Not ever!
> 
> Let's approach this upcoming horizon not with skepticism and jadedness,  but with hope and belief and optimism. Over that there horizon is not the smoldering rubble of civilization's past mistakes, but a shining example of what humanity is capable of and what we all can strive towards to be and achieve - a glimmering haven of pure potential met and exceeded.
> 
> ...


I wish I could give multiple emotes to this.

Fuck it, Megaman Battle Network Collection including Star Force. Let's aim our expectations for the heavens and beyond brethren.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Oh great,the worst Zelda


Phantom Hourglass


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> They can literally do nothing to make OoT better, and that's a good thing.


Except for the sluggish controls and extremely empty world right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

JayK said:


> Except for the sluggish controls and extremely empty world right?


You know what doesnt have sluggish controls and an extremely empty world?

A Zelda II remake.


AND WE'VE COME FULL CIRCLE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Fuck saving sanity. Sanity is for the weak. For the broken. We aint weak. We're aint broken. Not yet.  Not ever!
> 
> Let's approach this upcoming horizon not with skepticism and jadedness,  but with hope and belief and optimism. Over that there horizon is not the smoldering rubble of civilization's past mistakes, but a shining example of what humanity is capable of and what we all can strive towards to be and achieve - a glimmering haven of pure potential met and exceeded.
> 
> ...



Fuck it. Switch Pro will have cartridge slots for NES, SNES, GB/C, GBA, 3/DS, and N64 + a disc drive that can play GC and Wii/U games. And it costs 150 bucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xebec (Jun 2, 2021)

jokes on him nintendo fans are always disappointed


----------



## JayK (Jun 3, 2021)

The disappointment of this guy talking outta his ass like everyone else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2021)

JayK said:


> Except for the sluggish controls and extremely empty world right?



Controls are perfectly fine and the empty world ain't even that big to begin with, it's there for a sense of scale - the extremely hefty content is literally everywhere else.

Ocarina of fucking Time does not need a remake. Let's make something new, okay?


----------



## JayK (Jun 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's make something new, okay?


Oracle of Ages/Seasons remake it is


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 4, 2021)

JayK said:


> Oracle of Ages/Seasons remake it is


Legend of Zelda II


----------



## Steven (Jun 5, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Legend of Zelda II


OoT with Unreal Engine!


----------



## JayK (Jun 5, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> OoT with Unreal Engine!


Unreal Engine 3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 5, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> OoT with Unreal Engine!


Ewwwwww


----------



## Steven (Jun 5, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ewwwwww


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 5, 2021)

It's said that the Devil will approach you in an attractive form.

Begone!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

This thread has 4K posts. Switch Pro confirmed.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 5, 2021)

I heard Switch Pro will have a 3080 build in which explains GPU shortage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

Today's the day. The Holy Switch Trinity cometh, along with BotW2 and Xenoblade 3. Let's go!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Today's the day. The Holy Switch Trinity cometh, along with BotW2 and Xenoblade 3. Let's go!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2021)

Me praying they don't port X. Please God. The pandemic is slowly coming to an end. I want to see the sun again.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Bayonetta 3 was never part of it

it was BotW2 all along


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2021)

For anyone who thinks this person is talking out of their ass, you can look up Atmosphere, SciresM's open source implementation of Horizon. It's on github for all to see, and has been for years. SciresM is a highly skilled hacker who's worked on reverse-engineering the Switch's operating system since day one, and has informed the community before hardware revisions hit the shelves before, such as the improved battery life model and the Switch Lite.

This is not second hand information, I was literally there during those years, in the relevant discord channels watching it go down.

Meanwhile AuroraWright, the person who made this thread (which is now deleted because reddit is stupid), is also a trusted member of the homebrew community and has been for years. As is hexkyz.

TL;DR:

Do not expect the next model to be what you'd think of as the Switch Pro.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2021)

I mean a new Switch model will come. It's inevitable because of several factors. 

1. Being the platform's success.

2. Because of 1 Nintendo has at long last merged their handheld market with their console market

3. Because of the first 2 whatever backup plan they had for the 3DS' successor has now been scrapped as the Switch has become both the WiiU and the 3DS' successor.

Just because it's guaranteed to come though doesn't mean speculators have to act as if they're on aderal with every nintendo announcement being the "Switch Pro" annoucement.

I recommend those folk follow Kamiya's advice for Bayo3 and apply it here: Just forget about it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2021)

The point is that the next model is confirmed not to have a different SoC, thus, it can't be a significant improvement over this.

So the next revision should be on the same tier as the Lite instead. Which contradicts current speculation on imminent Pro announcements. That's all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2021)

can someone list me ALL older Zelda games that are/will be playable on the Switch by ~the end of 2021 ? 

I know they already ported some and announced more ports, but havent kept track exactly


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> can someone list me ALL older Zelda games that are/will be playable on the Switch by ~the end of 2021 ?
> 
> I know they already ported some and announced more ports, but havent kept track exactly


The only new one is Skyward Sword.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The only new one is Skyward Sword.


what are the old ones ?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 24, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The only new one is Skyward Sword.


Link's Awakening ReDux: Without Ducks

Link to The Past (SNES VC)

....
And that's it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Link's Awakening ReDux: Without Ducks
> 
> Link to The Past (SNES VC)
> 
> ...


I meant this year, but yeah. It's those and BotW and the Hyrule Warriors games. Oh and if you count it that rhythm indie crossover.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2021)

its really only Link's Awakening and now Skyward Sword atm ?  Thats it ?

no Majoras Mask / WindWaker / Twilight Princess on Switch ?


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its really only Link's Awakening and now Skyward Sword atm ?  Thats it ?
> 
> no Majoras Mask / WindWaker / Twilight Princess on Switch ?


Don't forget Four Swords!

everybodies favourite Zelda game


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 24, 2021)

JayK said:


> Don't forget Four Swords!
> 
> everybodies favourite Zelda game


Uhm, I think you mean _Zelda II_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm pretty sure Zelda II gets brought up far more than Four Swords and probably even FSA (which is weirdly forgotten).


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 6, 2021)

Here’s the fabled Switch Pro, officially known as the OLED, at last. Where are you doubters?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2021)

So...

Not with actually higher specs than a standard Switch? Still 720p, a bigger stand, a lan port and a slightly bigger screen?

...

Am I missing something?


----------



## JayK (Jul 6, 2021)

Nintendo finally releases a new game after 2 years in Mario Golf and its actually utter fucking garbage.

They are probably thinking that their average dumb customer buys every shat out, half assed garbage port anyway so might aswell not bother with new releases either.

Straight up insulting.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 6, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So...
> 
> Not with actually higher specs than a standard Switch? Still 720p, a bigger stand, a lan port and a slightly bigger screen?
> 
> ...





Naruto said:


> For anyone who thinks this person is talking out of their ass, you can look up Atmosphere, SciresM's open source implementation of Horizon. It's on github for all to see, and has been for years. SciresM is a highly skilled hacker who's worked on reverse-engineering the Switch's operating system since day one, and has informed the community before hardware revisions hit the shelves before, such as the improved battery life model and the Switch Lite.
> 
> This is not second hand information, I was literally there during those years, in the relevant discord channels watching it go down.
> 
> ...



I told you guys.

When a new SoC is on the way, the hacking community will know. All this market speculation is pointless when the info is in the firmware.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 6, 2021)

So we're at the XL stage of the Switch's lifecycle. Good to know.

Hopefully now all these braindead Switch Pro speculators can stfu.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2021)

a glorified overpriced piece of shit with the same specs

still can't run anything smoothly past 720p 

what difference would it make? darker blacks for 480p SKYRIM?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2021)

Wider switch to play wider slideshows  

At least Metroid Dread got a huge plug being the first game shown.


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 6, 2021)

Nintendo releases yet another revision that would be nice to have, but is not necessary and most certainly isn't worth paying for.

The last revision I got was the GBA SP. It's the last revision that did anything I deemed necessary (backlight).


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 6, 2021)

Depending on the price if you don't have the thing you may as well pick up this version.

Either way, I'm pretty sure that like with the 3DS the original Switch will slowly be phased out for this version anyway.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 6, 2021)

good.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 6, 2021)

Harmonie said:


> Nintendo releases yet another revision that would be nice to have, but is not necessary and most certainly isn't worth paying for.
> 
> The last revision I got was the GBA SP. It's the last revision that did anything I deemed necessary (backlight).


Man, I remember when I begrudgingly got the SP.  It aggravated me that the original GBA didn't have backlight when one the Game Boy revisions did.


----------



## Steven (Jul 6, 2021)

Is the Switch Lite good?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 6, 2021)

I mean it's the Switch without the core feature. If you play more on the go than on TV then the Switch Lite is aimed toward you.

If not? Nah. Go for the original.


----------



## Steven (Jul 6, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I mean it's the Switch without the core feature. If you play more on the go than on TV then the Switch Lite is aimed toward you.
> 
> If not? Nah. Go for the original.


I heard Zelda looks like shit with sometime less than 20 fps on the Switch(Handheldversion),hence i wanted to ask if the Switch Lite can handle it better


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 6, 2021)

First the Switch lite, now this. It seems like Nintendo likes like to make QoL improvement for handheld users. The rest of us get nothin'. I suppose a Switch Pro would be too expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 6, 2021)

This is the same company that launched the first back lit gameboy 6 months before the release of the gameboy color

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I told you guys.
> 
> When a new SoC is on the way, the hacking community will know. All this market speculation is pointless when the info is in the firmware.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wider switch to play wider slideshows
> 
> At least Metroid Dread got a huge plug being the first game shown.





I'm literally buying the OG model again. Fuck me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 6, 2021)

Kinda relieved it’s not what it was hyped to be. I had gotten that Mario edition Switch a couple months back and haven’t opened it until I knew what the "Pro" was actually going to be like.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> This is the same company that launched the first back lit gameboy 6 months before the release of the gameboy color


And then had the audacity, the sheer unmitigated gall, to release the Game Boy Advance without a backlight.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> a glorified overpriced piece of shit with the same specs
> 
> still can't run anything smoothly past 720p
> 
> what difference would it make? darker blacks for 480p SKYRIM?


1080i*  It's hyped to 4k though.

Also  at playing Pokémon in the hallway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2021)

Mider T said:


> 1080i*  It's hyped to 4k though.
> 
> Also  at playing Pokémon in the hallway



wait till the hall monitor catches you!


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 6, 2021)

What a disappointment.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 6, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I told you guys.
> 
> When a new SoC is on the way, the hacking community will know. All this market speculation is pointless when the info is in the firmware.


Even before you first posted this, I always thought the 4k stuff the rumor mongers were spewing was far too out there for Nintendo at this point and time. But mostly it was that the mongers themselves were too unreliable to believe anyways. Seeing the massive butthurt over this from the people who were happily eating their shit face-first has been hilarious.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 6, 2021)

...I just realized something.  Was the Switch Oled colored black and white to match the EMMI from Metroid Dread?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 6, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> And then had the audacity, the sheer unmitigated gall, to release the Game Boy Advance without a backlight.


Color didn't have a backlight either 

I had the same conversation earlier today:


----------



## Simon (Jul 6, 2021)

The Bloomberg report and "insiders" riding off Jason Schreier's word, which was a speculative timeframe unless I missed something. Now everyone is saying next year. The whole Nintendo getting games 4K ready came before the Bloomberg report, so there has to be some true here.

People have to remember that console interactions are not a big deal to Nintendo, they put out 6 fucking 3DS's

edit: oops misquoted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 6, 2021)

Bear in mind Nintendo is very good at doing what essentially now is what modern day phone venders do with their handhelds.

Selling multiple variations of the same product before an actual leap is made.

What they're doing with the Switch isn't anything new for them.

3DS, 2DS, 3DSXL etc etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Jul 6, 2021)

There will be a Switch Pro, but not until sales slow down and the global part shortage ends.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 6, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Color didn't have a backlight either
> 
> I had the same conversation earlier today:


Yeah, that's a more accurate comparison, and indeed, I was a little confused that the GBC wasn't backlit.  But that's nothing compared to how I felt when I saw the GBA, a completely different handheld, wasn't backlit. 

Should have also had four action buttons like the SNES.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2021)

Bruh it's 2021 and some Switch games that are locked behind the system still do 720p at 11fps. 

Feck off. 

Switch Pro is a must.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruh it's 2021 and some Switch games that are locked behind the system still do 720p at 11fps.
> 
> Feck off.
> 
> Switch Pro is a must.



Nah, we get the last laugh. Because we have shit hardware that barely runs its mainstay games but now we have another version that's essentially the same but costs more.

Fucking topsy turvy shit, I swear. How is this a good thing for anyone?


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 6, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, we get the last laugh. Because we have shit hardware that barely runs its mainstay games but now we have another version that's essentially the same but costs more.
> 
> Fucking topsy turvy shit, I swear. How is this a good thing for anyone?


It seems really aimed at people (like me) that haven't gotten a Switch yet.

Motherfuckers could have made all black Joy-Cons at least.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 6, 2021)

Yayyy...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 6, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> Motherfuckers could have made all black Joy-Cons at least.


 is pretty sweet and the sticks are a huge improvement over regular joy-cons. It's great if you don't mind being in handheld all the time with no motion control.


----------



## Simon (Jul 6, 2021)

Will say though, the slight dock redesign is sexy, also big screen makes my pp big.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> is pretty sweet and the sticks are a huge improvement over regular joy-cons. It's great if you don't mind being in handheld all the time with no motion control.


Highly recommend the Binboks, they do everything that the joycons do unlike the Hori's

also RGB.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 6, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> Yayyy...


I hate that I'm kinda happy about this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm happy about that part. But's already too late for me. I have my own lan adapter already, and goddamnit I'm going to use it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, we get the last laugh. Because we have shit hardware that barely runs its mainstay games but now we have another version that's essentially the same but costs more.
> 
> Fucking topsy turvy shit, I swear. How is this a good thing for anyone?



Only good thing about the oled version is that it kinda looks like an EMMI.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2021)

Simon said:


> The Bloomberg report and "insiders" riding off Jason Schreier's word, which was a speculative timeframe unless I missed something. Now everyone is saying next year. The whole Nintendo getting games 4K ready came before the Bloomberg report, so there has to be some true here.
> 
> People have to remember that console interactions are not a big deal to Nintendo, they put out 6 fucking 3DS's
> 
> edit: oops misquoted



Why skip to 4k already when they can't even run 1080p and 1440p? That's a huge leap lol they need to master FULL HD first before moving to ULTRA HD


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Simon (Jul 7, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Why skip to 4k already when they can't even run 1080p and 1440p? That's a huge leap lol they need to master FULL HD first before moving to ULTRA HD


Hell I'd be fine with 1080p, which is what this OLED screen runs at, but I cant name a single switch game that runs at those resolutions lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2021)

Simon said:


> Hell I'd be fine with 1080p, which is what this OLED screen runs at, but I cant name a single switch game that runs at those resolutions lol



It will be fun playing a 4k game on a wide OLED screen but in 4:3 aspect ratio


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2021)

Who even gives a shit about resolution. It's framerate that is the actual embarrassment.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2021)

Masochists you lot


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2021)

Keep those Monolith Soft games coming.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Karma (Jul 9, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 9, 2021)

My OLED Vita laugh at you !


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 10, 2021)

This is abysmal


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2021)

so do I keep waiting for Switch Pro ?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 10, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so do I keep waiting for Switch Pro ?


At this point, you might as well be waiting for the switch 2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 10, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so do I keep waiting for Switch Pro ?


Yeah so you can buy the Switch 2 half a year later


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 10, 2021)

So I seem to be misunderstanding the whole Pro thing. It’s more of a successor to the Switch rather than something like the New Nintendo 3DS and such?

EDIT: Ok, I fucked up what I’m trying to say here. So basically, the OLED isn’t the Pro and there will be an actual "Pro".


----------



## Karma (Jul 10, 2021)

Its literally the same thing, but with a slightly larger screen and double the storage space.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 10, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> So I seem to be misunderstanding the whole Pro thing. It’s more of a successor to the Switch rather than something like the New Nintendo 3DS and such?


The Switch Oled is basically the 3DS XL instead of the New 3DS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> So I seem to be misunderstanding the whole Pro thing. It’s more of a successor to the Switch rather than something like the New Nintendo 3DS and such?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 10, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> At this point, you might as well be waiting for the switch 2.


Switch U

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so do I keep waiting for Switch Pro ?





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> At this point, you might as well be waiting for the switch 2.





Tayimus said:


> The Switch Oled is basically the 3DS XL instead of the New 3DS.


This.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 10, 2021)

4K aside, I at least expected the Switch revision to have a stable 60FPS on that 720 screen, Bluetooth connectivity for wireless earphones, and updated Joy-Cons that fixed the drift issue.  Was all that really too hard to do?  Was it asking for too much?  I'm not even asking for a better battery life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2021)

To answer that question all you need to do is think what does nintendo usually do with their handheld variants?

They are never significantly powered up. It's always smaller, bigger, one feature removed, or one new feature.

The upgrade in hardware is always for the successor.

Rarely you get a DSi or New 3DS and most of the times they're not even worth it unless you want the literal two games they're meant to run.

Same strategy here folks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 10, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> To answer that question all you need to do is think what does nintendo usually do with their handheld variants?
> 
> They are never significantly powered up. It's always smaller, bigger, one feature removed, or one new feature.
> 
> ...


The DSi was a downgrade to the DSlite if anything. It had less battery life and no had GBA slot, which isn't worth access to a shop and shitty camera that hardly provide anything good.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The DSi was a downgrade to the DSlite if anything. It had less battery life and no had GBA slot, which isn't worth access to a shop and shitty camera that hardly provide anything good.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that little feature for the DSi.

Either way neither the DSi or New 3DS were purchasing if you already had the things.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 10, 2021)

I'd say the one that felt most rewarding as far as upgrades go was probably the GBA to the GBA SP. The charging cable and a backlight were kind of a big deal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 10, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Rarely you get a DSi or New 3DS and most of the times they're not even worth it.


I don't think this is quite right.  Of the Nintendo handheld generations, GB, GBA, DS, 3DS, at least two of them had clear upgrades.  The GB had the GBC, which had a processor that was _twice_ as fast, and _three times_ the memory.  The 3DS, obviously, had the New 3DS.

So, judging by the past, it was a toss-up if we'd get a Switch with the improvements that I asked about.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2021)

The GBC was the successor to the original GB and its variant the Gameboy Pocket. It was never a variant. Similarly to how the GBA succeeded the GBC after.

The New 3DS and the DSi were really those rare times where Nintendo made a more powerful version of the existing platforms. And again both times, they weren't worth the purchase.

Every other time they're just offering variants of the same platform.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'd say the one that felt most rewarding as far as upgrades go was probably the GBA to the GBA SP. The charging cable and a backlight were kind of a big deal.


I just really didn't like how small it was and preferred the original GBA shape. Granted there is no denying the benefits of the backlighting.

I remember trying my GBA for curiousity and my eyes screamed "Wtf is wrong with you we can't see shit!"

Granted these days there are backlighting install kits for the original GBA. So maybe one as project for myself I'll install it.

The backshell needs replacing anyway. It can't hold the batteries in position.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Tayimus (Jul 10, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> The GBC was the successor to the original GB and its variant the Gameboy Pocket. It was never a variant. Similarly to how the GBA succeeded the GBC after.
> 
> The New 3DS and the DSi were really those rare times where Nintendo made a more powerful version of the existing platforms. And again both times, they weren't worth the purchase.
> 
> Every other time they're just offering variants of the same platform.


I don't think you're using the word "successor" correctly.  Or at least in the way that most would understand it.  When I think of "successor," I think of a completely different handheld, like the GBA being the successor to the GB, and the DS being the successor to the GBA, and so on.  Everything else in between would be revisions or "variants" as you call them.  By your definition, the PS4 Pro is a successor to the PS4 instead of just being a revision, and I don't think most would agree with that.

Regardless, you consider the GBC, DSi, and New 3DS to be "successors" to their original models, correct?  Then explain why the Switch Oled couldn't be something along the same lines?  You haven't explain that, just stated that that would be for the "successor".  The question _then_ would be, why couldn't the _Oled_ have been that "successor"?  We already had the Switch V2 with the improved battery life, so it's not like I'm asking for a "successor" without a revision or "variant" releasing beforehand.

If we take your definitions, it follows that the Oled _should_ have indeed been that successor.

GB-->GB Pocket-->GBC

DS-->DS Lite-->DSi

3DS-->3DS XL-->N3DS/N3DS XL

Switch-->Switch V2-->Switch Lite-->Switch Oled


Like...it's nice that you say "They are never significantly powered up. It's always smaller, bigger, one feature removed, or one new feature.

The upgrade in hardware is always for the successor."  But that much is obvious.  We're in 2021, not 2018.  We're four/five years into the the Switch's life.  By now, going by Nintendo's _own_ track record, the Oled _should_ have been a significant improvement upon the original Switch.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> I don't think you're using the word "successor" correctly.  Or at least in the way that most would understand it.  When I think of "successor," I think of a completely different handheld, like the GBA being the successor to the GB, and the DS being the successor to the GBA, and so on.  Everything else in between would be revisions or "variants" as you call them.  By your definition, the PS4 Pro is a successor to the PS4 instead of just being a revision, and I don't think most would agree with that.




The Game Boy Color was a different platform. You are not going to be playing a GBC on the original Gameboy or the Pocket because they can't. The GBC was the successor.

If the PS4 couldn't play any of the games the PS4 Pro could it would fall more in line of succession than just being variant. But that wasn't what the Pro was. Anything playable on the Pro could be played in the PS4 and vice-versa because at the end of the day they were the same platform.


Tayimus said:


> Regardless, you consider the GBC, DSi, and New 3DS to be "successors" to their original models, correct?  Then explain why the Switch Oled couldn't be something along the same lines?  You haven't explain that, just stated that that would be for the "successor".  The question _then_ would be, why couldn't the _Oled_ have been that "successor"?  We already had the Switch V2 with the improved battery life, so it's not like I'm asking for a "successor" without a revision or "variant" releasing beforehand.
> 
> If we take your definitions, it follows that the Oled _should_ have indeed been that successor.
> 
> ...


No I do not. If you been paying attention to what I've been saying.

The GBC is the successor to the original Gameboy/Pocket. GBC games could only be played on a GBC (or higher).

The DSi nor New 3DS were successors because all the games with the exception of at most 2 could be played on a regular DS or 3DS.

The line of succession for Nintendo's handhelds basically is this:

GB->GBC-GBA->DS->3DS->Switch

Each jump being a point of no return in that you couldn't play the newer platform's games on the older one.

The corresponding variants for each platform are:

For GB the GBP

For the GBA you have GBASP and GBMicro

For the DS it was DSLite, DSi, and DSiXL

For the 3DS it's the 3DSXL, 2DS, and New 3DS

And lastly the Switch has Switch Lite, and now Switch OLED (basically the XL of the family).

Look at that track record.

Like I've said. This is nothing new for Nintendo.

That "Pro Version" is coming, absolutely.  But it's either coming in the form ala like the DSi or New 3DS. In that you're not going to care much for it. Or as one of us said, "Switch 2". Both of which are still a ways off regardless.

And depending on what you're waiting for you might be waiting even longer.

Significantly improved Switch? You're waiting on a Switch 2.

Slightly improved Switch? You're waiting on whatever the SwitchI or New Switch will be called.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 10, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> The Game Boy Color was a different platform. You are not going to be playing a GBC on the original Gameboy or the Pocket because they can't. The GBC was the successor.


Half-correct.  Remember, there were two different GBC game carts.  The black one, which could be played on the original GB, and the clear ones that couldn't.



ShadowReij said:


> If the PS4 couldn't play any of the games the PS4 Pro could it would fall more in line of succession than just being variant. But that wasn't what the Pro was. Anything playable on the Pro could be played in the PS4 and vice-versa because at the end of the day they were the same platform.


Ok, I understand what you mean now.  Still disagree with your terminology, but I at least understand it now.



ShadowReij said:


> No I do not. *If you been paying attention to what I've been saying.*
> 
> The GBC is the successor to the original Gameboy/Pocket. *GBC games could only be played on a GBC (or higher)*.


I was paying attention.  You weren't clarifying your definitions until this post.



ShadowReij said:


> Significantly improved Switch? You're waiting on a Switch 2.
> 
> Slightly improved Switch? You're waiting on whatever the SwitchI or New Switch will be called.


_Very_ obviously, I'm not asking for a significantly improved Switch.  I kept my questions _very_ conservative, so you don't have to ask about what I'm waiting for.  The _only_ hardware difference I asked was 60FPS but _keeping_ the screen 720.  That is _very_ obviously just a slightly improved Switch.  Again, we're four years after the original Switch's release.  Just to compare, the New 3DS released three years after the original 3DS.  The DSi released four years after the original DS.  The improvements that I asked about is _absolutely_ not out of the ordinary for Nintendo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 11, 2021)

If I wasn't clear with what I meant by "Successors" then that's my mistake.

Anyway, I think those black cartridges  you're talking about were ultimately gameboy cartridges. After all it isn't like Gameboy games weren't capable of color. They always were. The handheld just couldn't do it. But that's neither here nor there.

Anyway, the DSi/"New" 3DS variant for the Switch is next to pop up regardless since the Lite and XL variants are now out. Give it a year or two. Covid screwed things for everyone. This looks like it was meant for 2020 but of course well.....

Like I said we're still getting that too.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 11, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> If I wasn't clear with what I meant by "Successors" then that's my mistake.






ShadowReij said:


> Anyway, I think those black cartridges you're talking about were ultimately gameboy cartridges. After all it isn't like Gameboy games weren't capable of color. They always were. The handheld just couldn't do it. But that's neither here nor there.


What?  No, this is incorrect.  The original Gameboy cartridges were not capable of color like the black carts were.  And the black ones did not debut until the GBC was released.  If the original carts _were_ capable of color like the black ones, that'd make the black carts completely superfluous since the original carts would display full color upon being inserted into the GBC.  And that _didn't_ happen.



ShadowReij said:


> Anyway, the DSi/"New" 3DS variant for the Switch is next to pop up regardless since the Lite and XL variants are now out. Give it a year or two. Covid screwed things for everyone. This looks like it was meant for 2020 but of course well.....


You're ignoring the Switch V2.  The Oled is the _third_ revision.  Also, keep in mind that the DSi released _before_ the DSi XL. Expecting a revision that had the improvements that I specified does not deviate from what Nintendo has done in the past. 

Also, I disagree even with the Oled basically being the XL version of the Switch.  The "XLs" of the past didn't _just_ have a larger screen, they had a larger form factor as well.  The Oled's form factor is virtually identical to the Switch/Switch V2's.  Not to mention, Nintendo would have simply named the Oled the "Switch XL".



ShadowReij said:


> Like I said we're still getting that too.


Sure, but that's not my question.


----------



## JayK (Jul 14, 2021)

my condolences to every diehard Bravely Default fan, Square trying to come up with another terribad Smartphone game


----------



## JayK (Jul 14, 2021)

on a different note, the 1st 3 games sold over 3 million copies

whetever thats a satisfying amount for Square I am not sure


----------



## JayK (Jul 15, 2021)

Since people usually don't like bringing up *not so good* Nintendo related news I got you guys covered.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 15, 2021)

Nintendo:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2021)

JayK said:


> Since people usually don't like bringing up *not so good* Nintendo related news I got you guys covered.


And this is why I hate corporations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

As if google doesn't already know the shape of my anus right about now.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As if google doesn't already know the shape of my anus right about now.



Shit tier post right here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As if google doesn't already know the shape of my anus right about now.


Stop shoving your phone up your ass and maybe they wouldn't know.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2021)

Kris got hoes. And they all want his ass pics.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> And this is why I hate corporations.


Because a game console with barely any personal information, no chat function, no social media, where you can't even change the background on the thing is going to tell Google so much about you that they couldn't get from your phone, maps, the Google App, YouTube, drive, and having your voice memorized to tell when you say "Okay Google?"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because a game console with barely any personal information, no chat function, no social media, where you can't even change the background on the thing is going to tell Google so much about you that they couldn't get from your phone, maps, the Google App, YouTube, drive, and having your voice memorized to tell when you say "Okay Google?"



I don't know if you're defending Nintendo or shitting on the Switch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't know if you're defending Nintendo or shitting on the Switch.


I'm really shitting on the idea of this game console being something you have to worry about. I do use the Switch for YouTube I guess because for some reason the one on the PS4 constantly logs me out. I'm not really into my console having all this shit on it though. Like I have a computer and phone if I want fun backgrounds. I never see that Switch menu screen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm really shitting on the idea of this game console being something you have to worry about. I do use the Switch for YouTube I guess because for some reason the one on the PS4 constantly logs me out. I'm not really into my console having all this shit on it though. Like I have a computer and phone if I want fun backgrounds. I never see that Switch menu screen.



I mean, I also think it's a non-issue since you can easily tell google to fuck off with a simple settings change. I just found it funny how you said it's not much of a problem because the  Switch is completely devoid of features, including chat options. Remember when Nintendo's answer to chat function was to levitate your poltergeist phone beside your head while you play?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, I also think it's a non-issue since you can easily tell google to fuck off with a simple settings change. I just found it funny how you said it's not much of a problem because the  Switch is completely devoid of features, including chat options. Remember when Nintendo's answer to chat function was levitate your poltergeist phone over your head while you play?


The last thing I want is to deal with the issue on PSN where hotsexyloli69 contacts me to ask me if I want to see her hot body or something. 

Like I don't really play online games besides occasional Fall Guys and Smash Ultimate. I guess that I do sometimes play FF14 and stuff that requires a community sometimes, but I do not want people contacting me over my game console really and I do not want to deal with a lot of extraneous shit. I wish I could pick my own profile picture...because there's better images of Peach I would put there, but that's it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 19, 2021)

SMT3 is on sales this week. I'm debating whether to wait for it to drop down even more or to get it now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because a game console with barely any personal information, no chat function, no social media, where you can't even change the background on the thing is going to tell Google so much about you that they couldn't get from your phone, maps, the Google App, YouTube, drive, and having your voice memorized to tell when you say "Okay Google?"


All of that and more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The last thing I want is to deal with the issue on PSN where hotsexyloli69 contacts me to ask me if I want to see her hot body or something.



I told her yes, but she still hasn't answered me back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I told her yes, but she still hasn't answered me back.


I hear people have had better luck with rich nigerian princes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I hear people have had better luck with rich nigerian princes.



I dont want to clap rich nigerian princes.


----------



## Altace (Jul 20, 2021)

But what about rich Nigerian princesses ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 20, 2021)

Ya'll need Beesus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2021)

Altace said:


> But what about rich Nigerian princesses ?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 20, 2021)

Praise Bee


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2021)

So I went to the Virtual Console to buy a cool retro game for cheap and they don't take credit card anymore. 

Isn't that just fucking swell.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 28, 2021)

How you not going to take credit cards in 2021?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 28, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> How you not going to take credit cards in 2021?


Nintendollar


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2021)

Nintendo is trying to save people from going into debt.  Praise Nintendies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2021)

It's almost like they're slowly phasing out their objectively superior platform in the wiiu and 3ds.

I wonder if nintendo fans are gonna be as outraged as sony fans were when they'll inevitably pull the same bullshit and kill the only legal way to literally buy a shit ton of retro games.

Boy, that switch online rental vault suuuuuuuuuuuuure is great.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 29, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's almost like they're slowly phasing out their objectively superior platform in the wiiu and 3ds.
> 
> I wonder if nintendo fans are gonna be as outraged as sony fans were when they'll inevitably pull the same bullshit and kill the only legal way to literally buy a shit ton of retro games.
> 
> Boy, that switch online rental vault suuuuuuuuuuuuure is great.


Whaaaaat, you mean you don't love it when your Switch constantly checks to see if you're "allowed" to play your favorite SNES titles like some overzealous step-dad?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 29, 2021)

chibbselect said:


> Whaaaaat, you mean you don't love it when your Switch constantly checks to see if you're "allowed" to play your favorite SNES titles like some overzealous step-dad?


"Regulate me, daddy~~~!" UwU

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 29, 2021)

I should've bought Kirby and the Crystal Shards when I had the chance.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 30, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I should've bought Kirby and the Crystal Shards when I had the chance.


Indeed.


----------



## JayK (Aug 5, 2021)

Release list might look really dire (imagine including the OLED Switch) but at least they still aknowledge the existence of Bayonetta 3 right?

I am starting to believe they mainly used the Switch to extend the Wii U life cycle.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2021)

Smash is really in a weird place now. Ultimate is the best selling fighting game ever released, the series is only behind Mortal Kombat.

There's absolutely no way they're stopping the series after this but trying to one up Ultimate will be ridiculous. I hope Sakurai retires from Smash and does something else. Let someone else handle that nightmare.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Naruto (Aug 5, 2021)

The only way they can create hype again after Ultimate is with either a long series hiatus or by essentially making Melee 2


----------



## Karma (Aug 5, 2021)

Super Smash Bros X Playstation All Stars

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 5, 2021)

Only thing that can outrank Smash Ultimate is a Hyrule Warriors equilavent but a whole ass roster. 200-300+ chars to choose from and near endless items, equip, etc.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 5, 2021)

I legit just can't see them topping Ultimate especially with it's roster. Let Sakurai be free of it already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

JayK said:


> Release list might look really dire (imagine including the OLED Switch) but at least they still aknowledge the existence of Bayonetta 3 right?
> 
> I am starting to believe they mainly used the Switch to extend the Wii U life cycle.



Dread is gonna sell like crazy.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Smash is really in a weird place now. Ultimate is the best selling fighting game ever released, the series is only behind Mortal Kombat.
> 
> There's absolutely no way they're stopping the series after this but trying to one up Ultimate will be ridiculous. I hope Sakurai retires from Smash and does something else. Let someone else handle that nightmare.



Another shitty scenario would be Smash turning into Fortnite and any company with some cash can shove their shitty ugly characters in. You know.... Like fucking Steve.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

Karma said:


> Super Smash Bros X Playstation All Stars



>Donte getting into Smash before Dante

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dread is gonna sell like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Another shitty scenario would be Smash turning into Fortnite and any company with some cash can shove their shitty ugly characters in. You know.... Like fucking Steve.


Fundamentally, theres nothing wrong with Enderman.

There were just better options.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Fundamentally, theres nothing wrong with Enderman.
> 
> There were just better options.



I should ban you for making me google what "Enderman" is and thus get this disgusting google search into my algorithm. I would've been more forgiving if you linked me to Furry Futas smashing lolis to the sound of ASMR.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2021)

_Doesn't help your point when you compare something awful with something hot_

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I should ban you for making me google what "Enderman" is and thus get this disgusting google search into my algorithm. I would've been more forgiving if you linked me to Furry Futas smashing lolis to the sound of ASMR.


Not sure what *you* were looking at, you filthy degenerate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> _Doesn't help your point when you compare something awful with something hot_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Only thing that can outrank Smash Ultimate is a Hyrule Warriors equilavent but a whole ass roster. 200-300+ chars to choose from and near endless items, equip, etc.




MUGEN says hi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> MUGEN says hi



He said a fighting game. Not LSD.exe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2021)

still counts


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 5, 2021)

I feel like Smash Bros has reached an event horizon of sorts. Just making another Smash with better graphics or a bigger roster wouldn't be enough. Sakurai would need to change something drastic to keep the series fresh (for some insane reason _Smash Bros Go_ just popped into my head.) And change is the one thing that pisses people off more than stagnation, sooooo.


Deathbringerpt said:


> There's absolutely no way they're stopping the series after this but trying to one up Ultimate will be ridiculous. I hope Sakurai retires from Smash and does something else. Let someone else handle that nightmare.





ShadowReij said:


> I legit just can't see them topping Ultimate especially with it's roster. Let Sakurai be free of it already.


I like how you're talking about Sakurai like he's a captive dolphin


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Xebec (Aug 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Donte getting into Smash before Dante


his name is dante


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2021)

chibbselect said:


> I like how you're talking about Sakurai like he's a captive dolphin



A dolphin at least gets good fish. Sakurai was working on a fucking IV for a period. The man is drying up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

Sakurai pre-Iwata's death was an abysmal sight. Iwata's "final mission" to him really gave him a new purpose and reinvigorated some of the passion. You could actually see Sakurai enjoying himself playing the game in the trailers. And he's just like me in terms of being unable to feign enjoyment.

Sucks that a friend's death led him to get into the groove again.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Xebec (Aug 5, 2021)

sakurai looks now then he did in his 20's


----------



## Aduro (Aug 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sakurai pre-Iwata's death was an abysmal sight. Iwata's "final mission" to him really gave him a new purpose and reinvigorated some of the passion. You could actually see Sakurai enjoying himself playing the game in the trailers. And he's just like me in terms of being unable to feign enjoyment.
> 
> Sucks that a friend's death led him to get into the groove again.


Its crazy that something that looks like a commercial expanded universe thing like Smash Bros. is also such a labour of love. But Nintendo has always attracted that kind of person.

I think if Smash should innovate, it should do it with new game modes rather than just adding more characters. Its got plenty of characters already. I'd like more minigames, gimmicky battles, or a story mode that isn't terrible like the Ultimate one.


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2021)

Aduro said:


> I think if Smash should innovate, it should do it with new game modes rather than just adding more characters. Its got plenty of characters already. I'd like more minigames, gimmicky battles, or a story mode that isn't terrible like the Ultimate one.



Smash will obviously need a reboot with heavy changes to gameplay to justify the roster being trimmed. It's just something that's realistic and obvious. Just watch out for the waves of bitching because of it.

Or maybe better yet. Dont even call it Smash. Port current Smash to the next Nintendo box and do Something close to a traditional fighter. Something like Pokken.

This way it wont be an obvious replacement or sequel.

My personal dream is Capcom vs. Nintendo 3v3 fighter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Smash will obviously need a reboot with heavy changes to gameplay to justify the roster being trimmed. It's just something that's realistic and obvious. Just watch out for the waves of bitching because of it.
> 
> Or maybe better yet. Dont even call it Smash. Port current Smash to the next Nintendo box and do Something close to a traditional fighter. Something like Pokken.
> 
> ...


Their best bet is to have Arc make the game instead of Namco, change the art style completely and lean into that engine Arc has made with the move set types Smash is known for. 

Honestly a lot of players will welcome a smaller roster, especially if they have to hear less bitching about who should be there or what character is next. Like those discussions can get fucked. Nintendo should have never let anyone vote on any characters because now people think their opinions matter.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2021)

Leaving aside the demonization of game's discussion, it's kinda funny that you're under the impression that the infighting would be any calmer if they were to go with your idea. Which is a good one btw; a more grounded Arc-esque or Mahvel-esque Nintendo fighter with more of an ability to maintain a better degree of balance would have me bouncing off the walls...buuuuuut if the roster gets cut down all that's gonna happen is that the slots are gonna have more "value" and the debates would just get worse.

Did we just _forget_ about MvC3?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Leaving aside the demonization of game's discussion, I kinda funny that you're under the impression that the infighting wouldn't just get worse if they were to go with your idea. Which is a good one btw; a more grounded Arc or Mahvel esque Nintendo fighter would have me bouncing off the walls, but if the roster gets cut down all that's gonna happen is that the slots are gonna have more "value" and the debates would just get worse.
> 
> Did we just forget about MvC3?


I am saying they just set the precedent that it doesn't matter what they say about the roster. It is what it is 

Bitchy Nintendo fans aren't the majority. Sales of Sword and Shield proved that. You just tell them to go fuck themselves and make a great game.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2021)

So, a fighting game with no DLC?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Their best bet is to have Arc make the game instead of Namco, change the art style completely and lean into that engine Arc has made with the move set types Smash is known for.
> 
> Honestly a lot of players will welcome a smaller roster, especially if they have to hear less bitching about who should be there or what character is next. Like those discussions can get fucked. Nintendo should have never let anyone vote on any characters because now people think their opinions matter.



I disagree. Fan vote gave us characters like Bayonetta and Banjo Kazooie. Even tho I'm not a fan of Banjo Kazooie, I respect and understand the inclusion. The positives heavily outweigh the negatives when it comes to fan input. I'd also like to think Cloud, Simon, Terry, and Joker were somewhat due to fan demand. Especially the latter. 

Arc can only do animu art style which heavily clashes with Nintendo's characters apart from the obvious exceptions. Capcom can do the funky over the top absurd style like did with the Marvel games and Tatsunoko vs. Capcom. 

Mario can play like Arthur.


Pikachu can play like Amaterasu. 


Villager can play like Rocket Raccoon. 


Peach can play Hsien Ko


And so on. 

Namco can also make limbless and rodent pokemon work in a fighting game. See Pokken. 

I have much love for arc, but I really dont think they could pull off a Nintendo fighter. Which isn't a knock since I think only Namco and Capcom can actually do it without it being a disaster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> his name is dante


UHM.

EXCUSE ME.

_DAMPÉ _FOR SMASH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 7, 2021)

I just want another epic teamup adventure like Subspace Emissary again.


With ALL the Ultimate characters. With even more bombastic and grand cutscenes. With levels that have voiced navigators like Kid Icarus Uprising had, throwing fun one-liners and lore at you constantly through the entire thing. And Co-Op. 

Is that too much to ask for?  

Is it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I disagree. Fan vote gave us characters like Bayonetta and Banjo Kazooie. Even tho I'm not a fan of Banjo Kazooie, I respect and understand the inclusion. The positives heavily outweigh the negatives when it comes to fan input. I'd also like to think Cloud, Simon, Terry, and Joker were somewhat due to fan demand. Especially the latter.



Exactly. Ultimate was really the Smash game that showed that "everyone is here". Including the most talked about, requested characters in more than a *decade*. Saying that Ultimate's roster wasn't dictated by popular opinion is just being in denial.  There's a difference between Twitter Smash autists and Nintendo fans.

I wouldn't trust Capcom with any fighting game just yet since they're still behind their game in that department. I know they're trying to shake things around but SF6 will show that. Arc can only do "generic animu" style which is all well and good but not what Smash's hotpot of visual styles is.


----------



## Xebec (Aug 7, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Exactly. Ultimate was really the Smash game that showed that "everyone is here". Including the most talked about, requested characters in more than a *decade*. Saying that Ultimate roster wasn't dictated by popular opinion is just being in denial.  There's a difference between Twitter Smash autists and Nintendo fans.
> 
> I wouldn't trust Capcom with any fighting game just yet since they're still behind their game in that department. I know they're trying to shake things around but SF6 will show that. Arc can only do "generic animu" style which is all well and good but not what Smash's hotpot of visual styles is.


well then let's hope master chief ain't the last fighter then


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2021)

Pretty sure the last character will be from Nintendo. Just a hunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I just want another epic teamup adventure like Subspace Emissary again.
> 
> 
> With ALL the Ultimate characters. With even more bombastic and grand cutscenes. With levels that have voiced navigators like Kid Icarus Uprising had, throwing fun one-liners and lore at you constantly through the entire thing. And Co-Op.
> ...




And that's coming from the guy practically begging for a Nintendo vs. Capcom game.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Exactly. Ultimate was really the Smash game that showed that "everyone is here". Including the most talked about, requested characters in more than a *decade*. Saying that Ultimate roster wasn't dictated by popular opinion is just being in denial.  There's a difference between Twitter Smash autists and Nintendo fans.
> 
> I wouldn't trust Capcom with any fighting game just yet since they're still behind their game in that department. I know they're trying to shake things around but SF6 will show that. Arc can only do "generic animu" style which is all well and good but not what Smash's hotpot of visual styles is.



They didn't just get everyone. But they got them right too. Some even better than their original series. Hi there Ken. 

Except for Steve. Fuck Steve.

Marvel vs. Capcom 3 came after a fucky Capcom fighting game period too. You just need a passionate staff and maybe put some of the Arms and Smash guys in to co-develop or as producers to get the Nintendo stuff right and I 100% believe you'll have a Smashing game. Pun intended.



Die-Hardman said:


>



I'd fucking love this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 7, 2021)

Pokey for Smash.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 7, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> With ALL the Ultimate characters. With even more bombastic and grand cutscenes. With levels that have voiced navigators like Kid Icarus Uprising had, throwing fun one-liners and lore at you constantly through the entire thing. And Co-Op.


Yeah, I can see why some people got sick of the narration in Uprising. But I kinda loved the divine bickering, way before Hades made it cool.
Plus it was optional, and having all these characters has a lot of room for humour. It might give players a reason to like characters from games that they have never played.


On the other hand, I kinda loved some of the unvoiced cutscenes in Brawl. It might turn out like the way that Lego Games stopped being funny once they introduced voice acting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Dude must've been running porn in the background

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Dude must've been running porn in the background



Nah. Korok forest was running at 3.5fps or something on the Switch. I was legit worrying it was gonna explode any moment during that part of the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nah. Korok forest was running at 3.5fps or something on the Switch. I was legit worrying it was gonna explode any moment during that part of the game.


Let's meet in the middle:

Dude was looking at Korok Forest porn in the background.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 9, 2021)

Just be glad you didn't get to Korok Forest on the Wii U - before the patches.



Die-Hardman said:


>


Shin Megami Fabulous as the final Smash Bro - just imagining all the Blue Haired Animu Swordsman salt that would follow puts the biggest grin on my face. I want it almost as much as Goku. Almost.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 9, 2021)

Sadly enough. I stpped playing Smahs Ultimate a while back. Only have like, the 1st free dlc characters or somethign added. All DLC though would be expensive AF to get....


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 9, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Just be glad you didn't get to Korok Forest on the Wii U - before the patches.
> 
> 
> Shin Megami Fabulous as the final Smash Bro - just imagining all the Blue Haired Animu Swordsman salt that would follow puts the biggest grin on my face. I want it almost as much as Goku. Almost.


Pokey for Smash, just to spite you.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 9, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Pokey for Smash, just to spite you.



I got my Pyra and Mythra, so I don't really mind whoever they throw out for this last one. 
 But Pokey I would actually enjoy and celebrate too


----------



## JayK (Aug 10, 2021)

Decent Online would be a start for the series going ahead.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 11, 2021)

Saw the Indie direct today. Can't wait to spend £25 on a game that was £5 on Steam in the summer sale...

Did we already know that Gang Beasts was coming to the Switch?


----------



## Karma (Aug 11, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


>


My knee jerk reaction was

"Thats a cute girl" 

Then i realized where i saw "her" from

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 11, 2021)

Woulda picked the official Nintendo vid, but I liked the thumbnail for this one more for some reason


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Woulda picked the official Nintendo vid, but I liked the thumbnail for this one more for some reason



Getting the FUCK out of this on Steam. All the little SNK references are nice but pixelshit visuals with actual effort is my jam. I wonder if the verticality angle will also be a factor against bosses.


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Woulda picked the official Nintendo vid, but I liked the thumbnail for this one more for some reason


This actually looks fun af.

Gonna check it out.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2021)

Thoughts?


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 12, 2021)

Huh. For the Switch? I guess that's what youtubers were rambling about.

Not a bad deal for all three regardless of console.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 13, 2021)

Metal Slug Tactics does look fun. If I do get that, I'm grabbing Pikmin 3 along for the ride.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 13, 2021)

GTA on the Switch? I'll believe it when I see it. Biggest thing I'd be worried about is if they could bring back the entire soundtrack, especially for Vice City. That shit was magical and really contributed to the neon soaked atmosphere.


-----

Listening to the above, I suddenly recalled this ancient relic:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 13, 2021)

Shiiiit. Hearing the name Vice City I'm just brought back in time to this old commercial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nah. Korok forest was running at 3.5fps or something on the Switch. I was legit worrying it was gonna explode any moment during that part of the game.



Ran better on my emulator on my decrepit laptop... lmao


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2021)

It's funny because I've been eyeing this retro gaming device that's Gameboy-shaped.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 14, 2021)

goddamn finally. there are some caveats, though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2021)

Neat!
Not entirely sure what took so long, but I can totally get some use out of this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2021)

No mic support?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2021)

Dope


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

Shin5 and Splet3 is what I got my eye on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Sep 22, 2021)

my watchlist said:
			
		

> Azure Striker Gunvolt 3
> Bayonetta 3
> Cogen Sword of Rewind
> Death Trash
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 22, 2021)

Let's fucking go! 

Genshin on Switch
Age of Calamity DLC
Goku: The Last Smash Fighter
Astral Chain 2
Bayonetta 3
Xenoblade 3


----------



## Naruto (Sep 22, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Astral Chain 2
> Xenoblade 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 22, 2021)

Have a 3 hour train journey tomorrow. I only have BOTW on the switch, wondering what I should download from the Nintendo store for it.

I don't like Mario games.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 22, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Have a 3 hour train journey tomorrow. I only have BOTW on the switch, wondering what I should download from the Nintendo store for it.
> 
> I don't like Mario games.


Xenoblade 1, Bayo 1&2, Final Fantasy X / X-2 / XII: The Zodiac Age are some great options.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 22, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Xenoblade 1, Bayo 1&2, Final Fantasy X / X-2 / XII: The Zodiac Age are some great options.


FF12 is on the Switch, I didn't know this, I loved that game.

Bayo is a shout too actually, I just worry about people seeing naked women on my screen on the train ngl.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 22, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> FF12 is on the Switch, I didn't know this, I loved that game.
> 
> Bayo is a shout too actually, I just worry about people seeing naked women on my screen on the train ngl.


Ah, that makes sense. FF12 on the switch is still a solid choice. Its the Zodiac Age version. meaning your characters can become busted after the 1st major dungeon. There aree tricks in TZA that allow you to setup some powerful characters before the Barheim Passage.

Xenoblade 2 has that same problem with Bayo if you get the swimsuit and other equip options late/postgame.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 22, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Ah, that makes sense. FF12 on the switch is still a solid choice. Its the Zodiac Age version. meaning your characters can become busted after the 1st major dungeon. There aree tricks in TZA that allow you to setup some powerful characters before the Barheim Passage.
> 
> Xenoblade 2 has that same problem with Bayo if you get the swimsuit and other equip options late/postgame.


Man, FF12 and FFX are 50 quid for digital download   Nintendo maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

Edit: I might get that Thimbleweed Park game, I think it'll keep me occupied on the train.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 22, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Man, FF12 and FFX are 50 quid for digital download   Nintendo maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
> 
> Edit: I might get that Thimbleweed Park game, I think it'll keep me occupied on the train.


Sweet. I usually wait until sales are on for games I want to play. 

I'd recommend Labyrinth of Refrain: Coven of Dusk to play but it's got quite a bit of nudity and chuthlu- and cosmic-horror crap to make people give you an eyebrow raise. That's also a solid Dungeon Crawler, RPG title to pick up (When it's on sale of course).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 22, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Sweet. I usually wait until sales are on for games I want to play.
> 
> I'd recommend Labyrinth of Refrain: Coven of Dusk to play but it's got quite a bit of nudity and chuthlu- and cosmic-horror crap to make people give you an eyebrow raise. That's also a solid Dungeon Crawler, RPG title to pick up (When it's on sale of course).


Thank you! I'll give it a looksie.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 22, 2021)

Direct huh?

Been a minute so let's fucking go.

I don't expect any surprise announcements though given the subject.

So I guess we'll be getting a deeper dive into SMTV and Dread at the very least.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 22, 2021)

Gamexplain guessed Friday based on a controller listing just the other day, but one day off is pretty good. I'm glad it's finally coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Shin5 and Splet3 is what I got my eye on.



I keep forgetting splatoon 3 exists.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2021)

Here's a sneak peek of the direct:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2021)

Hey ho @Charlotte D. Kurisu, you wanna get spoiled before the Direct or do you wanna get surprised?


----------



## JayK (Sep 23, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Hey ho @Charlotte D. Kurisu, you wanna get spoiled before the Direct or do you wanna get surprised?


Too late, already posted it in a _certain _thread.


----------



## JayK (Sep 23, 2021)

I also wonder how all the _amazing_ self proclaimed twitter_ leaker_ didn't predict any of this though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Hey ho @Charlotte D. Kurisu, you wanna get spoiled before the Direct or do you wanna get surprised?





JayK said:


> Too late, already posted it in a _certain _thread.



Same logo from the youtube thumbnail. Yeah no, it aint shit,


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

But the leaker's uncle's inflated balls work at Nintendo!  How can you deny such verifiable facts?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Sep 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Same logo from the youtube thumbnail. Yeah no, it aint shit,


Ain't shit which apparently comes from the Nintendo JP website.

Interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

JayK said:


> Ain't shit which apparently comes from the Nintendo JP website.
> 
> Interesting.



Nobody said the game wasn't coming. Except you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Still an hour away? Fucking hell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> But the leaker's uncle's inflated balls work at Nintendo!  How can you deny such verifiable facts?


_NICKI MINAJ HAS A DIRECT LINK TO NINTENDO?!?_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Well, I'm all Tales'd up, LET'S FUCKING GO!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Leggo


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Sunbreak is the G Rank?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

It already started


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Taro's new rpg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Well that was basic asf.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Shit, Yoko's game is just around the corner. Damn.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

RIP Terako
Looking forward to playable tiny Sidon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Final Fantasy Kart


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Yeah, man. Zelda voice acting is...is just great. 

Shit sounds like a dub from the late 80s.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

bruh. Final Fantasy Kart looks heat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

October 5th, Day of the Salt is upon us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Well let'a see what we got here. The new AOC content looks meaty at last.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

New Kirby


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Last of Kirbies.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Post Apocalyptic Kirby


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh shit, God Kirby Adventure?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Last of Kirbies.



The Last of Sucks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 23, 2021)

Kibry Odyessy!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Fucking Kirby got a 3D open world that looks leagues above Pokeyman.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Super Kirby Odyssey looks fun as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Getting Odyssey vibes in terms of camera 

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Animal Crossing now has brothels


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Announcements for announcements, lovely.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

That's a second announcement for an annoucement.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Man, these Direct Announcements in this Direct are just the greatest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Thought Mouse was gonna be the last Smash character there


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

KOTOR? Eh.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Give me Rogue Squadron Trilogy already, you jerks!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Literally a better announcement than the Remake on the PS5 shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Triangle Strategy, fuck yes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Octopath Tactics demo was interesting. Too much shit going on tho.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh shit! Triangle Strategy?

Inject it into my veins! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Xebec (Sep 23, 2021)

DREAD LOOKS SO GOOD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

@Deathbringerpt your nemesis survives

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Hey! The British lady is back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Yo, backgrounds look MUCH better


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

British narrator lady is back!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Fucking hell. I don't want to see this shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Stop showing this entire god damn game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks like I'm upgrading


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Nintendo got SEGA games on their online service.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 23, 2021)

New Membership content sounds dope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

An Expansion pack for an online service


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Good lord I was just slapped with nostalgia with that "Seeeegaaaa"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Nintendo is seriously upselling their shit online service just to play Mega Drive and N64 emulated games and sell overpriced classic controlers

I can't even conjure the words to say how pathetic this is


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Banjo Kazooie in the future!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

@Naruto bust out your roms again dude. need to emasculate this fuckery.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Advance Collection baybeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

And there it is. Castelvania Advance Collection


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Hey! Who was waiting for the castlevania collection?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

There you go.

Motherfucking bought. One for Steam and another for Switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Physical Advance Collection would be a pretty sweet addition. I dont have any the cartridges anymore.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

God damn, this has style and personality up the ass.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

SMT V as part of the sizzle reel? Oof


----------



## Xebec (Sep 23, 2021)

10 minutes left getting nervous for XB3 and/or Bayo3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Who cares about movie shit?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Barf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Star lord as Mario?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Nintendo aping Disney so hard, they even have the same release dates

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

This cast is stacked as fuck


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

**Chris Prat**

HAHAHAHAHAHA

This movie is going to be shit


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Star lord as Mario?


Where's the Mustache and extra 100 lbs?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

A Mario movie.....with Chris Pratt and Charlie Day playing the Mario Bros....and everything else?


Uhhhhh ooooh boy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

*Jack Black as Bowser*

Jesus Christ. What kind of casting are these


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

I like the Queen's Gambit chick, but it's only a voice over so meh.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Spidersplat looks fucking cool


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2021)

That cast


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Jack Black as Bowser*
> 
> Jesus Christ. What kinds of casting are these



It's like Nintendo googled reaction memes and decided to cast based on the first 10 or so pics. 

Queen's Gambit/Witch chick is cool as fuck tho.


----------



## Xebec (Sep 23, 2021)

the japanese direct gave smt v a minute long trailer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Why are these Squids so erotic

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh shit. Splatoon now has crab people


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Wont bitch but I really dont care about Splatoon anymore.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> the japanese direct gave smt v a minute long trailer


We've just seen Tales get a giant Western push and reap the well deserved benefits, shame not to see the same happening with SMT


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's like Nintendo googled reaction memes and decided to cast based on the first 10 or so pics.
> 
> Queen's Gambit/Witch chick is cool as fuck tho.



It's typical Illumination's brainless casting. BIG NAME means BIG MONEY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> We've just seen Tales get a giant Western push and reap the well deserved benefits, shame not to see the same happening with SMT



They've been releasing daily trailers since release date announcement

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Bayo 3 let's go

Or not. Looks like that kaiju game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Bayoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Bayo turned into a military shooter?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Kamiya's game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

lets gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

we got property damage


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

And just like that people lost their proverbial minds.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

It's fucking Cereza


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Bayo became a SMT protag


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT DRAGON SEQUENCE????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's fucking Cereza



HOLY SHIT HOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHIT

YOU'RE FUCKING RIGHT

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 23, 2021)

Bayonetta 3!! Let's Fucking Go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Soooooo Vergil, Nero, or did the kid go full edge on us?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

Confirmed Bayo dead as fuck and now it's Bayo 1 Cereza and the Bayo 2 kid saving the world


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Sep 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Confirmed Bayo dead as fuck and now it's Bayo 1 Cereza and the Bayo 2 kid saving the world


Poor Loki wasn't very well received so I doubt it


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Sep 23, 2021)

Woo! Bayonetta 3! Did someone pay attention to her VA? Was it a new one trying to sound like the old one, or the old one? She was teasing about getting replaced before.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Confirmed Bayo dead as fuck and now it's Bayo 1 Cereza and the Bayo 2 kid saving the world



I hate time travel shenanigans.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Poor Loki wasn't very well received so I doubt it


I wouldn't be shocked if Loki is back. Just hopefully less annoying.

Million dollar question though is where are Jeanne and Chesire?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I hate time travel shenanigans.



It's literally the plot of Bayonetta as a series tho


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's literally the plot of Bayonetta as a series tho


I know. Still ain't a fan of that bit though. Always leads to headaches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Naruto bust out your roms again dude. need to emasculate this fuckery.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Sep 23, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if Loki is back. Just hopefully less annoying.
> 
> Million dollar question though is where are Jeanne and Chesire?


I liked Loki. The bratty kid sidekick gets a bad rep because often they get away with their attitude, but Bayo never let the boy get away with anything which made for a really neat dynamic. Loki trying to be haughty and his mom just shutting that shit down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm really quite tepid on Nintendo 64 stuff being on Switch. That's not what they should have focused on. The Wii over a decade ago already had all that stuff on virtual console. The Wii-u already had all that on virtual console. You know what those consoles didn't have? Gamecube games. You know what they should have arranged for the Switch? Gamecube games. Not Ocarina of Time, Star Wars 64 or Paper Mario, but Wind Waker, Star Fox Assault and Thousand Year Door.

All those things they so proudly announced they already announced years ago on other platforms. Now its time for them to finally include the things those other consoles didn't have, and which everyone really wants. Gamecube games. The more the better.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I liked Loki. The bratty kid sidekick gets a bad rep because often they get away with their attitude, but Bayo never let the boy get away with anything which made for a really neat dynamic. Loki trying to be haughty and his mom just shutting that shit down.


I mean, I didn't hate the kid but he was definitely annoying.


Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I'm really quite tepid on Nintendo 64 stuff being on Switch. That's not what they should have focused on. The Wii over a decade ago already had all that stuff on virtual console. The Wii-u already had all that on virtual console. You know what those consoles didn't have? Gamecube games. You know what they should have arranged for the Switch? Gamecube games. Not Ocarina of Time, Star Wars 64 or Paper Mario, but Wind Waker, Star Fox Assault and Thousand Year Door.
> 
> All those things they so proudly announced they already announced years ago on other platforms. Now its time for them to finally include the things those other consoles didn't have, and which everyone really wants. Gamecube games. The more the better.



To be frank though the Wii and WiiU's virtual console line up though for their past console games was severely lacking though.

All they had was the surefire stuff like Mario64, Starfox and the like.

Right off the bat I saw they were starting with the usual culprits but also I see Sin and Puniment, and Banjo and Kazooie.

Meaning hopefully this time, they actual pack the sub with alot more of the retrostuff than just the usual.

Not a fan of how to get it though it's almost certain you'll be paying up for a slightly more expensive plan.

Nor the presidence that sets with their other console libraries.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

As you can see, Lappy is holding up two - count em, TWO - fingers. 
Astral Chain 2 is coming, eventually.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I'm really quite tepid on Nintendo 64 stuff being on Switch. That's not what they should have focused on. The Wii over a decade ago already had all that stuff on virtual console. The Wii-u already had all that on virtual console. You know what those consoles didn't have? Gamecube games. You know what they should have arranged for the Switch? Gamecube games. Not Ocarina of Time, Star Wars 64 or Paper Mario, but Wind Waker, Star Fox Assault and Thousand Year Door.
> 
> All those things they so proudly announced they already announced years ago on other platforms. Now its time for them to finally include the things those other consoles didn't have, and which everyone really wants. Gamecube games. The more the better.


I appreciate some new stuff though

Sin and Punishment looked like it was running in English which is new and Banjo was never on Wii's VC.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

Yeah, eventually. So just wait.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> As you can see, Lappy is holding up two - count em, TWO - fingers.
> Astral Chain 2 is coming, eventually.


It looks like a gun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Sep 23, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I'm really quite tepid on Nintendo 64 stuff being on Switch. That's not what they should have focused on. The Wii over a decade ago already had all that stuff on virtual console. The Wii-u already had all that on virtual console. You know what those consoles didn't have? Gamecube games. You know what they should have arranged for the Switch? Gamecube games. Not Ocarina of Time, Star Wars 64 or Paper Mario, but Wind Waker, Star Fox Assault and Thousand Year Door.
> 
> All those things they so proudly announced they already announced years ago on other platforms. Now its time for them to finally include the things those other consoles didn't have, and which everyone really wants. Gamecube games. The more the better.


Just wait for them to release Switch 2. They are going to start all over again with NES games.

We are never going to see anything newer than N64 as long as idi- eh I mean smart people buy 'collections' consisting of N64/GCN/Wii games or a Wii Zelda with 0 changes for 60 bucks.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2021)

Watching the Mario for Charlie Day 

No shame life's too short


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Watching the Mario for Charlie Day
> 
> No shame life's too short


How did you like Pacific Rim 2?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2021)

If the script follows the line of the Paper Mario series though the movie could legit be funny. Cause it seems that's what their aiming for with the movie cast.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> How did you like Pacific Rim 2?


Didn't see it as I'm not a fan of Pacific Rim's concept. If he's in it tho, I could give it a shot


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Didn't see it as I'm not a fan of Pacific Rim's concept. If he's in it tho, I could give it a shot


He's  actually in both the first and second movies.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Watching the Mario for Charlie Day
> 
> No shame life's too short



Wait, what.

Charlie's also in the movie? Is he Luigi or something


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, what.
> 
> Charlie's also in the movie? Is he Luigi or something


Yep

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2021)

If Luigi doesn't puke blood on Peach while Danny Devito is offering Yoshi Eggs in these trying times, this movie will be shit.

Not that it won't be shit but you know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> To be frank though the Wii and WiiU's virtual console line up though for their past console games was severely lacking though.



Lacking in Nintendo 1st party, maybe? Wii's virtual console had over 400 games and WiiU had over 300  games. Switch's numbers are pathetic in comparison since they've been drip feeding at a snail's pace 'cause they stopped doing monthly uploads (Wii had weekly), all while not letting you own any of the miniscule amount on offer and now they have the fucking gal of making you pay even more for a package with some bizarre inflated sense of "value" purely on the merit of being Mega Drive and N64 games. Alongside some forced controllers that that will 100% be locked to the Switch only.

And now we know what they'll do if they'll ever add other stuff like Gamecube and beyond. Hell, the Sega thing makes 0 sense since Sega has been supporting pretty much all of the games on the list, selling them for peanuts.

Virtual Console is honestly pretty tame compared to PS3 's PSN and especially Xbox's BC program but it's lightyears ahead of the 4 year joke Nintendo has been pulling with the Switch. It's legitimately surreal how bad it all is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xebec (Sep 24, 2021)

the versions of BK, OoT and MJ aren't even the best versions


----------



## Xebec (Sep 24, 2021)

Oh Nintendo


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lacking in Nintendo 1st party, maybe? Wii's virtual console had over 400 games and WiiU had over 300  games. Switch's numbers are pathetic in comparison since they've been drip feeding at a snail's pace 'cause they stopped doing monthly uploads (Wii had weekly), all while not letting you own any of the miniscule amount on offer and now they have the fucking gal of making you pay even more for a package with some bizarre inflated sense of "value" purely on the merit of being Mega Drive and N64 games. Alongside some forced controllers that that will 100% be locked to the Switch only.
> 
> And now we know what they'll do if they'll ever add other stuff like Gamecube and beyond. Hell, the Sega thing makes 0 sense since Sega has been supporting pretty much all of the games on the list, selling them for peanuts.
> 
> Virtual Console is honestly pretty tame compared to PS3 's PSN and especially Xbox's BC program but it's lightyears ahead of the 4 year joke Nintendo has been pulling with the Switch. It's legitimately surreal how bad it all is.



Oh I don't disagree.

The thing that has improved overall is their e-shop which is leagues better than their attempts with the Wii and WiiU. I still despise how souless and barebones their UI is though. The prior E-shops had their charm despite not delivering as much. There is such a thing as too simple.

Meanwhile their Virtual Console service has gone in reverse not offering as many games each cycle. Just the same old hits for the most part. Which is why I will say I'm at least happy to see the likes Banjo and S&P in there as a start. And yeah, I'm not a fan of how it seems their indicating that from now for each VC they add a new plan may be generated as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2021)

Okay, but the bottom two I can picture pretty easily, for some reason....


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 24, 2021)

Pft. Tingle will be voice by Gilbert Godfrey obviously.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## chibbselect (Sep 25, 2021)

That direct was an insane fever dream. Every reaction video just devolves into uncontrolled laughter once someone mentions Chris Pratt.

I think this is actual proof that we're living in a simulation.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2021)

chibbselect said:


> I think this is actual proof that we're living in a simulation.


Please wake up, we miss you.

Wake up.

*Wake up.*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Please wake up, we miss you.
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> *Wake up.*


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 26, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Please wake up, we miss you.
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> *Wake up.*


Oh hun I took the blue pill _years_ ago.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2021)

Wake up, lose your hesitation

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Pft. Tingle will be voice by Gilbert Godfrey obviously.


This is acceptable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2021)

People act like this isn't boring Illumination M.O. and Nintendo is doing the picking. illumination's shlock is so factory line boring that their movies could put a coke head to sleep.

This Tweet's still funny, tho.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Pft. Tingle will be voice by Gilbert Godfrey obviously.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2021)

One of the most annoying voices of all time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2021)

Naruto said:


> One of the most annoying voices of all time.


Perfect for Tingle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 27, 2021)

So what are the criticisms with the 64 games besides being behind the online subscription?


----------



## JayK (Sep 27, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> So what’s are the criticisms with the 64 games besides being behind the online subscription?


PAL versions

extra sub when the current sub is already garbage

no GCN or Wii games cause they prefer to sell them for 60 bucks per game

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Jackpot! 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2021)

annnd overall... Netflixing video games is still something i'm not entirely in love with tbh.
Do you have the option to download any of the stuff the subscription service offers? I've never checked.


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 27, 2021)

JayK said:


> no GCN or Wii games cause they prefer to sell them for 60 bucks per game


And they're aren't even putting GNC or Wii games on the VC, just to add insult to injury.

And since Nintendo can't even be bothered to give us the 3DS remakes of OoT/MM, I'm guessing we're not getting WW/TP, either. disappointed.jpeg


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2021)

chibbselect said:


> And since Nintendo can't even be bothered to give us the *3DS remakes of OoT/MM, I'm guessing we're not getting WW/TP, either. *disappointed.jpeg


I'm confused.

Just buy the ones that already exist?


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 28, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Just buy the ones that already exist?


I want them in HD and on a big screen. And as for the other two, I don't have a WiiU.


----------



## JayK (Sep 28, 2021)

Nintendo also forgot Super Mario 64 DS is a thing and is genuinely better than the original if it was actually playable with a normal controller

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2021)

Finaly i have a switch (lite) as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xebec (Sep 29, 2021)

JayK said:


> Nintendo also forgot Super Mario 64 DS is a thing and is genuinely better than the original if it was actually playable with a normal controller


it looks worse than the 64 version though


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Finaly i have a switch (lite) as well


Piss Yellow.

Excellent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Piss Yellow.
> 
> Excellent.


Golden Shower Yellow.


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Piss Yellow.
> 
> Excellent.


I like the yellow version


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> I like the yellow version


Yeah, yeah.

I bet you do.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Finaly i have a switch (lite) as well


I wish the buttons were black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2021)

I've finally taken time to look back and see what we have on the horizon

SMT V just had it's english cast revealed and showed off more of its story and relationships
Bayo 3 had it's big reveal followed by a wave of theories and speculation
Metroid Prime 4 Dread is coming out in a little over a week

The Holy Switch Trinity that was promised back when the system was revealed has finally emerged to become a tangible reality. Drink deep my brethren

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2021)

At least when it comes to games, it's usually all smiles. These 3 games justify having a Switch any day of the week.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 29, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I've finally taken time to look back and see what we have on the horizon
> 
> SMT V just had it's english cast revealed and showed off more of its story and relationships
> Bayo 3 had it's big reveal followed by a wave of theories and speculation
> ...



Oh I've been feasting good on the switch this year so no complaints.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2021)

Maybe they did plan it at some point but cancelled it or something? What a mess.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 30, 2021)

Bloomberg reporting another Switch 4k rumor? 
If there's one thing I trust more than my distrust of bogus Bloomberg Switch 4k rumors, it's the trust I have in Nintendo NOT to do us any favors in the hardware visual and performance department


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 30, 2021)

Oh for love of fucking god let this rumor fucking die.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe they did plan it at some point but cancelled it or something? What a mess.


Nintendo already denied it.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2021)

Friendly reminder hackers know about new hardware revisions reliably thanks to references in the firmware.

Stop listening to """leakers""" and video game publications with no actual journalism taking place.

Google SciresM or join the Reswitched discord and get real news fresh from the oven instead of this nonsense.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JayK (Sep 30, 2021)

Switch Pro is coming boys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2021)

JayK said:


> Switch Pro is coming boys



The new Half Life 3.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2021)

So what you're saying is we'll get a vague trailer for it at the end of the hot new Mario VR game in 2030?

In that case, LET'S... GOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2021)

Does anyone else's Switch not seem to be doing the whole preload games thing. First it happened with Mario Golf and now it's doing it again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2021)

Reminder to buy third party controllers that are more reliable than this crap.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 8, 2021)

Ridonkulous. just get Hori to make the sticks. Boom, problem solved.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Reminder to buy third party controllers that are more reliable than this crap.


Still got my original joycons


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 8, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Still got my original joycons


Same, then again I rarely use them since the Pro Controller is far superior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xebec (Oct 8, 2021)

my right joycon doesn't drift but the A button is fucked i have to put more pressure on it for it to register i'm pressing it, thankfully i played docked 98% of the time


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Same, then again I rarely use them since the Pro Controller is far superior.


I almost can't use them unless it's for like Mario Party, my hands are too big for most games handheld and I haven't touched the little thing you slide them into in years.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 8, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I almost can't use them unless it's for like Mario Party, my hands are too big for most games handheld and I haven't touched the little thing you slide them into in years.


I hate when I'm forced into it. I eventually get used to it, but it felt dumb using one vertically for the Let's Go games. Single joycons are way too small.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I hate when I'm forced into it. I eventually get used to it, but it felt dumb using one vertically for the Let's Go games. Single joycons are way too small.


I played Let's Go Handheld for that reason, which was uncomfortable but it felt better than doing the motion stuff.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 8, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I played Let's Go Handheld for that reason, which was uncomfortable but it felt better than doing the motion stuff.


It was always an option, but I felt it was part of the proper gameplay loop so I just rolled with it. It's a shame that silly Pokeball controller wasn't a cheap tie in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It was always an option, but I felt it was part of the proper gameplay loop so I just rolled with it. It's a shame that silly Pokeball controller wasn't a cheap tie in.


I remember we had several of them floating around out Game Stop for years, there might still be one there because I haven't gone into that place in a while.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2021)

This lady’s Rhea…


I don’t even like Rhea

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Oct 9, 2021)

I got it today and it is pretty gorgeous hand held.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 15, 2021)

Remember when we all thought that the NSO expansion would just be at most an extra $15? Try double that 





> Nintendo has announced that the Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack membership, which will give Switch owners access to N64 and SEGA games alongside Animal Crossing: New Horizons' Happy Home Paradise DLC, will cost $49.99/year - a $30 increase from the standard membership.
> 
> If you have other Switch owners in your family, a family membership, which can support up to eight Nintendo Account holders, will cost $79.99 for 12 months. No release date has been given besides late October.



This includes all Animal Crossing DLC too, plus supposedly there'll be more DLC for future Nintendo games that you'll get for "free" if you have this, supposedly. So woof. 50 bucks for the entire NSO experience now - Nintendo has finally joined Sony and Microsoft in their $50+ per year for online price gouging.  The customer is always left, indeed!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2021)

Nintendo be Nintendo


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2021)

that better not be fuckin' mandatory.
giving 20 bucks to these people is already something I've been combating whether I should opt out of or not because fuck them I don't use it enough anymore these days to justify it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 15, 2021)

Who is "we"? 

I had a nasty feel they would hit more or less 50. Is it worth it though? Ehhhh that 64 lineup needs to grow considerably for me to consider.

On the flip side that is almost a second game in regards to the New Horizons stuff. So that 25 dollar pricetag seems reasonable for the dlc.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> that better not be fuckin' mandatory.
> giving 20 bucks to these people is already something I've been combating whether I should opt out of or not because fuck them I don't use it enough anymore these days to justify it.


From what I'm reading, it isn't mandatory. The base NSO will still be available at 20 bucks. And you can get the Animal Crossing DLC for $25 without the NSO expansion if you want.



ShadowReij said:


> Who is "we"?
> 
> I had a nasty feel they would hit more or less 50. Is it worth it though? Ehhhh that 64 lineup needs to grow considerably for me to consider.
> 
> On the flip side that is almost a second game in regards to the New Horizons stuff. So that 25 dollar pricetag seems reasonable for the dlc.


Fair enough 

But yeah, not too invested in Animal Crossing myself, so I'll have to see what - if any - other DLC stuff they offer in the future. I'm guessing Splatoon 3 will hopefully be a given. I'm wondering if they'll do anything with Age of Calamity's DLC - I'd be a wee bit ticked off if they offered that when I just threw down for it a few weeks ago.

- - - - - 

Wait, so when your NSO Expansion runs out, will you lose access to the Animal Crossing DLC?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2021)

I thought it would be around $10, $15 more at most. I don't fucking want Animal Crossing DLC as a perk. How can they consider that anywhere near the same level as the rest of it?

Also I think they're advertising this terribly. Month by month it's not that much, but shown like this it's a significant increase and more than doubling the overall price is more than a bit much.

They're also putting all of this effort in for those multiplayer games and apparently these are at a higher resolution (it might be interesting to compare Mario All Stars to Mario 64 here). It'd be better to buy them individually at a good rate.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 15, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> From what I'm reading, it isn't mandatory. The base NSO will still be available at 20 bucks. And you can get the Animal Crossing DLC for $25 without the NSO expansion if you want.
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> ...



They made it clear last direct it's an optional add on. You can leave your basic subscription as is.

No. It seems like they're just bundling the Animal Crossing DLC with it if you get it.

The DLC will also be sold seperately for that 25 dollar tag. Which again, I say is fair because it looks like they practically made a second game judging by all the content.


----------



## JayK (Oct 15, 2021)

whoever pays 80 for this needs to have their fundings put under parental control


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2021)

$50 fucking bucks.

I remember when people justified this shit online service cause it was a steal. Now it's the same shit online service with a few roms for the $30 bucks more.

What a deal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2021)

It's 4.16 a month when before it was 1.66. They should've pointed that out in the video  

I think there was more than a few better ways to go about this.


----------



## pfft (Oct 15, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Remember when we all thought that the NSO expansion would just be at most an extra $15? Try double that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t believe you thought it would be cheap rofl 

family plan anyone ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2021)

I don't get their family plans. Everyone can just use the same account.


----------



## pfft (Oct 15, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't get their family plans. Everyone can just use the same account.


You let everyone you know use your acct ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2021)

pfft said:


> You let everyone you know use your acct ?


My family barely plays these days whenever they're around to do so, but yeah. Why not? Most games have separate files and for those that don't I'll have unlocked shit for multiplayer which makes it convenient.

It's not like my Switch account is something that needs to be locked up. What do you think they're make purchases on it without asking me? I get everything worth getting already for the most part.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Breadman (Oct 15, 2021)

... So you can still just get the basic membership for like, 20 a year, right?

Because eff those "premium" membership packages.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes. The increase in membership is only if you want those 64 and Sega games.

Of which the 64 library needs to be beefed considerably before considering I'd say.

Granted have online multiplayer for MK64 and Starfox, along with the lineup of Banjo-Kazooie, Paper Mario, and Kirby out the box ain't bad. But definitely need to see that pot sweeten a little more.

Especially considering how many times they've resold OoT, MM, and Mario 64.

Tell you what Nintendo, if you get Golden Eye and Jet Force Gemini then I'll jump for it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## pfft (Oct 15, 2021)

Breadman said:


> ... So you can still just get the basic membership for like, 20 a year, right?
> 
> Because eff those "premium" membership packages.


I kinda lowkey hope the 64 online shit is active and I am kinda hype for Sega


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Yes. The increase in membership is only if you want those 64 and Sega games.
> 
> Of which the 64 library needs to be beefed considerably before considering I'd say.
> 
> ...


People act like Golden Eye is remotely playable anymore. Y'all are suckers for nostalgia and in this case it's for a game that was only fun because you were young and no one had really perfected two stick control. 

Let that shit go.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 15, 2021)

thank you animal crossing


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's 4.16 a month when before it was 1.66. They should've pointed that out in the video
> 
> I think there was more than a few better ways to go about this.


Like not doing it for one, LMFAO!!!1!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Yes. The increase in membership is only if you want those 64 and Sega games.
> 
> Of which the 64 library needs to be beefed considerably before considering I'd say.
> 
> ...


Banjo and Paper Mario are future confirmed games, not launch games

N64 had a bunch of fun multiplayer games. I've been feeling really nostalgic for Battletanx lately. Pokemon games would be great too.


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Yamato (Oct 16, 2021)

Cousin got two OLED Switch and gave me one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Xebec (Oct 16, 2021)

surely KH1 and 2 can run on switch


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> surely KH1 and 2 can run on switch


They left the game empty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't get their family plans. Everyone can just use the same account.



What even is their family plan and why does it costs that much? Is it the same as family sharing system on Steam? You know, that basic ass sharing system that's free?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What even is their family plan and why does it costs that much? Is it the same as family sharing system on Steam? You know, that basic ass sharing system that's free?


It basically lets you have seven people using the service. That's the gist of it. I had a lot of friends who went in on it with each other, I never really liked the idea because I thought it would be awkward or that it might give people access to my save data or something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It basically lets you have seven people using the service. That's the gist of it. I had a lot of friends who went in on it with each other, I never really liked the idea because I thought it would be awkward or that it might give people access to my save data or something.



So a basic sharing feature that's prohibitively expensive. Got it. 

I don't know if this is a console thing or just a Nintendo thing but I very rarely pay for Sony's online so I don't know if they also charge for services like this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So a basic sharing feature that's prohibitively expensive. Got it.
> 
> I don't know if this is a console thing or just a Nintendo thing but I very rarely pay for Sony's online so I don't know if they also charge for services like this.


To my knowledge Sony has the one month, three month, one year prices for individuals and that’s it. I think Nintendo does this in case you have kids yu want on their own account and stuff but you want them to have internet access


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2021)

Jesus Nintendo. At least send your consumers some dildos to shove up their ass during all this daylight abuse.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 19, 2021)

So far, all I've seen is that it's just the Animal Crossing DLC stuff that is included, and nothing else at all in the future. Nintendo says that it comes in at no additional cost, but it's tough to swallow - cause me and everyone else is seeing something is valued at 25$ as part of a 30$ online expansion. As someone who doesn't have ACNH and doesn't plan on getting it anytime soon, to me that's like an empty 25 bucks thrown away to the wind if I get it. And the thing I'm actually interested in being valued at 5$. 5 bucks ontop of the 20 I pay for the individual online membership - that sounds like a steal to me, I'd happily pay for that. But that's just another pipe dream it seems.

As it is now, not gonna bite. If they add or replace the AC stuff with some DLC for a game I'm actually into in there, I might consider chomping on that bullet.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2021)

You know, Free DLC for all first party games would be a decent compromise for an online service.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## chibbselect (Oct 23, 2021)

Great, now I feel sad about Iwata all over again.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 25, 2021)

The 64 and Genesis games are up now?


----------



## El Hit (Oct 25, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> The 64 and Genesis game are up now?


Yeah, playing oot


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 26, 2021)

'

It looks like they all got a bit of a makeover since they're all lighter and have a higher resolution. It's interesting that it's not straight emulation.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 26, 2021)

I see a lot of Gamexplain videos popping up. How nice those guys are still able to afford lunch...and nothing else.


----------



## chibbselect (Oct 27, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It looks like they all got a bit of a makeover since they're all lighter and have a higher resolution. It's interesting that it's not straight emulation.


That's genuinely nice--a slight but noticeable difference.



Still not buying it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Yes. The increase in membership is only if you want those 64 and Sega games.
> 
> Of which the 64 library needs to be beefed considerably before considering I'd say.
> 
> ...


My Brother!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## S (Oct 29, 2021)

Quick question, if you don't have the base switch is it worth it to get the new oled version over the old one? I was planning to get one, now i cant decide. Should i save money or pay a bit more to get the new consule? I dont know shit about nintendo switch.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 29, 2021)

S said:


> Quick question, if you don't have the base switch is it worth it to get the new oled version over the old one? I was planning to get one, now i cant decide. Should i save money or pay a bit more to get the new consule? I dont know shit about nintendo switch.


There's really no difference in performance or anything. It's just a wider and crisper screen, better battery life, and a LAN port in the tv dock. If you're planning on playing handheld more, then maybe go for it, but I think the original's screen is more than adequate for handheld sessions. I mean, I never even held an OLED Switch in my hands for myself yet so I can't really compare, but the original saw me through many of comfy in-bed game sessions, and it should be able to do the same for anyone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> '
> 
> It looks like they all got a bit of a makeover since they're all lighter and have a higher resolution. It's interesting that it's not straight emulation.



It's like Super Mario Galaxy in 3D All Stars where it's just partially emulated so they can play around and improve certain things. Shame that this ended up being botched since people confirmed the NSO version fucks up fog so the Dark Link Room glitches out and looks like crap.

Plus the way you don't have button mapping...unlike Virtual Console just makes me wonder why the hell people would fork up this ridiculous amount of cash for such a half hearted, cynical service.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 29, 2021)

Zelda II remake when?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know, Free DLC for all first party games would be a decent compromise for an online service.


I mean most of them are free. I think I have only paid for DLC from the Zelda games and one of those was designed out of house. Oh and Sword and Shield. 

Mario Golf, Tennis, Odyssey, Fire Emblem (some of it), and several other games had free DLC in them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean most of them are free. I think I have only paid for DLC from the Zelda games and one of those was designed out of house. Oh and Sword and Shield.
> 
> Mario Golf, Tennis, Odyssey, Fire Emblem (some of it), and several other games had free DLC in them.



Not only talking about Nintendo. But then again, imagine if all the Smash DLC was free with the Online service. That shit would be worth it at least.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2021)

What games should I get for the PS5?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean most of them are free. I think I have only paid for DLC from the Zelda games and one of those was designed out of house. Oh and Sword and Shield.
> 
> Mario Golf, Tennis, Odyssey, Fire Emblem (some of it), and several other games had free DLC in them.



Most Fire Emblem DLC cost more than the actual games. And Mario Golf/Tennis needed some DLC considering how barebones they are. Odyssey’s own DLC is a just a nice little mode, nothing too out there. Nintendo’s DLC practices have been pretty bad and that’s not even thinking about certain amiibo shit or their gacha games which are some of the worst in the industry.

Another thing I realized why Dread hits so well is that it’s devoid of any garbage monetization of any kind.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not only talking about Nintendo. But then again, imagine if all the Smash DLC was free with the Online service. That shit would be worth it at least.


I think the Smash DLC given the licensing is completely worth paying for.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Most Fire Emblem DLC cost more than the actual games. And Mario Gold/Tennis needed some DLC considering how barebones they are. Odyssey’s own DLC is a just a nice little mode, nothing too out there. Nintendo’s DLC practices have been pretty bad and that’s not even thinking about certain amiibo shit or their gacha games which are some of the worst in the industry.
> 
> Another thing I realized why Dread hits so well is that it’s devoid of any garbage monetization of any kind.


Gacha mechanics in games I don’t pay for are fine. Xenoblade 2 can go fuck itself.

I have no issues with DLC in general and play some gacha games. Fire Emblem is the kindest with it’s daily orbs and cheap pulls. What I can get with a few minutes of farming in FEH costs 80$ in Princess Connect or Konosuba.

I honestly buy DLC for games I like especially when I plan to play them and they aren’t randomized. Buy these clothes or this story is better than “buy this chance to win”.


----------



## S (Oct 30, 2021)

Finally bought nintendo switch today, any good recommendations? haven't played any nintendo games since the snes era. I'm kinda lost...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2021)

S said:


> Finally bought nintendo switch today, any good recommendations? haven't played any nintendo games since the snes era. I'm kinda lost...


Depends on what you like. Mario Odyssey and Breath of the Wild are the two everyone says. I honestly think Odyssey might be one of the best Mario games hands down.

If you like RPGs there’s a fair bit of classic JRPGS running around. Matter of preference really


----------



## S (Oct 30, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Depends on what you like. Mario Odyssey and Breath of the Wild are the two everyone says. I honestly think Odyssey might be one of the best Mario games hands down.
> 
> If you like RPGs there’s a fair bit of classic JRPGS running around. Matter of preference really


I'm more into classic jrpgs, i eventually try out some of the mario games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2021)

S said:


> Finally bought nintendo switch today, any good recommendations? haven't played any nintendo games since the snes era. I'm kinda lost...



Bayo 1+2 (Bayo 1 is available on PC tho, and it's a much better port but lacks the Nintendo costumes)
Zelda Breath of the Wild if you're into open worlds.
Super Mario Odyssey's controls and level design is some prime shit. Kinda goes unnoticed tbh.
And you gotta try Smash Bros. to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2021)

S said:


> I'm more into classic jrpgs, i eventually try out some of the mario games.


Octopath Traveler, Bravely Default 2, and you might want to look into Triangle Strategy.

Fire Emblem Three Houses is a tactical RPG with relationships and about 200 hours worth of game in there.

If you want something less conventional RPG wise Xenoblade, but YMMV. I also like the Atelier Ryza games. They’re JRPGs with a focus on crafting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 30, 2021)

S said:


> I'm more into classic jrpgs, i eventually try out some of the mario games.


Get Xenoblade Definitive Edition


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 30, 2021)

S said:


> Finally bought nintendo switch today, any good recommendations? haven't played any nintendo games since the snes era. I'm kinda lost...





S said:


> I'm more into classic jrpgs, i eventually try out some of the mario games.


Octopath Traveller is the first thing that comes to mind. Monster Hunter Stories 2 is a nice turn-based monster catching jrpg. Dragon Quest 11 S is the ultimate modern take on classic jrpgs, and it has a 2D mode to boot - long,, fun characters, beautiful world, and so on. 

Xenoblade 1 and 2 are my favorite jrpgs on the system, but they're real-time battle systems, and may be tough to chew on depending on your tastes. 

Beyond all that, one of the low key best games on the system is Astral Chain


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think the Smash DLC given the licensing is completely worth paying for.



Agree.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Gacha mechanics in games I don’t pay for are fine.



Gacha mechanics are terrible at conditioning gaymers to have no sense of value over their own money. At this point, I don't even fucking appreciate when it's a genuine harmless mechanic in a game because it'll just acclimate your average dumbass kid or dopamine addicted spaz to spend their cash in an actual gacha game. And again, Nintendo has some of the worst mobile monetization out there. 80$ Furniture for Animal Crossing, 40$ Pokemon skins, season passes along with gacha mecanics with irrelevant drop rapes for Mario Kart. Shit's fucking depressing.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I honestly buy DLC for games I like especially when I plan to play them and they aren’t randomized. Buy these clothes or this story is better than “buy this chance to win”.



I have no problem with DLC in concept at all. What I dislike is shitty practices which these companies will always test how far can they go with this shit. The reason why Capcom doesn't pull this shit in such a shameless fashion nowadays is because they were fucking roasted to no end online. Nintendo doesn't get even a sniff of what Capcom did which just makes their practices more ridiculous and daring by the year. And not only they get away with it, they're extremely successful.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2021)

Today, Nintendo reported its November 2021 financial results for the six months ended September 30, 2021. The company has provided a status update on Switch, its performance as a whole, and more.

Below are the highlights from Nintendo’s November 2021 financial results:

– Net sales this period – 624.2 billion yen
– Operating profit this period – 219.9 billion yen
– Ordinary profit this period: 236.2 billion yen

– Switch hardware total: 92.87 million
– Switch software total – 681.00 million

– Overall Switch sales this period – 8.28 million
– Standard Switch sales this period – 6.45 million
– Switch Lite sales this period – 1.82 million

– Smart devices, IP related income, etc. this period – 25.5 million yen

Along with Nintendo’s financial results for November 2021, the company has also provided its latest updates on games that have sold over one million units on Switch.

One new addition is The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD, which is currently sitting at 3.60 million units. Mario Golf: Super Rush is also confirmed to have sold 1.94 million copies. Mario Kart 8 Deluxe remains the best-selling title on Switch, with sales having risen to 38.74 million.

Here’s the full lineup of million sellers:

– Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 38.74 million
– Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 34.85 million
– Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 25.71 million
– Zelda: Breath of the Wild – 24.13 million
– Pokemon Sword/Shield – 22.64 million
– Super Mario Odyssey – 21.95 million
– Super Mario Party – 16.48 million
– Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 13.83 million
– Splatoon 2 – 12.68 million
– Ring Fit Adventure – 12.21 million
– New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe – 11.48 million
– Super Mario 3D World + Bowser’s Fury – 7.45 million
– Zelda: Skyward Sword HD – 3.60 million
– New Pokemon Snap – 2.19 million
– Mario Golf: Super Rush – 1.94 million
– Miitopia – 1.37 million


----------



## S (Nov 4, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Octopath Traveller is the first thing that comes to mind. Monster Hunter Stories 2 is a nice turn-based monster catching jrpg. Dragon Quest 11 S is the ultimate modern take on classic jrpgs, and it has a 2D mode to boot - long,, fun characters, beautiful world, and so on.
> 
> Xenoblade 1 and 2 are my favorite jrpgs on the system, but they're real-time battle systems, and may be tough to chew on depending on your tastes.
> 
> Beyond all that, one of the low key best games on the system is Astral Chain


Thanks for the suggestions, some of the games you mentioned i already played on ps4. I bought Xenoblade chronicles i believe and Metroid dread. Xenoblade's real time battle system takes time to getting used to, i personally like turned based better for my jrpg's but i only played for an hour so far.

Astral chain looks interesting, definitely gonna try after smt 5.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2021)

Well let me see if I'm getting a new Mario Kart.

*looks at profits*

Well that's a fucking no.  

That AC placement is insane though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JayK (Nov 4, 2021)

Xenoblade 2 hasnt even sold a million?

not like I mind, I thought the game was very subpar


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2021)

JayK said:


> Xenoblade 2 hasnt even sold a million?
> 
> not like I mind, I thought the game was very subpar


It's sold over two. They just don't relist ones that don't through a significant shift. There's at least 10~ more games that are million plus sellers, more most likely.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2021)

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe has now outsold Mario Kart Wii, Nintendo has confirmed.

Lifetime sales of Mario Kart Wii are at 37.38 million. Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, on the other hand, has sold 38.74 million copies worldwide. That news comes directly from Nintendo’s latest financial results. It is now Nintendo's third best selling game of all time.

Other Milestones:
> Super Mario 3D World + Bowser's Fury has outsold Super Mario Galaxy 2.
> Skyward Sword HD was about ~70,000 copies away from outselling the Wii version as of Sep 2021, which is almost certainly has by this point.
> Mario Golf Super Rush is now the best-selling Mario Golf entry of all time.
> Miitopia on Switch has outsold Miitopia on 3DS.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 4, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Well let me see if I'm getting a new Mario Kart.
> 
> *looks at profits*
> 
> ...


Atleast give us an expansion pass, you jerks! 

But yeah, it's gonna be well over 40 MILLION by the end of the year . That' s mind boggling. And most of its copies went for pretty much full price too.

Nice to see Skyward Sword going well. Nintendo's been getting a steady and quick payoff of atleast 3 million from each of their Zelda releases since BotW - LA and AoC both hit 3 million right out of the gate, and now SS has too. LA  is now over 5 million and AoC should be around 4. It's been great to see the franchise prosper like this. 



JayK said:


> Xenoblade 2 hasnt even sold a million?
> 
> not like I mind, I thought the game was very subpar


As mentioned above, it is over 2 million so far. Switch has been a nice boon for jrpgs overall. I like to think that Xenoblade 2's early success spearheaded that prosperity for the genre on the system. I think the only jrpg I liked that didn't do over a million on the Switch was Tokyo Mirage Sessions 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> – Smart devices, IP related income, etc. this period – 25.5 million yen


I guess they're not counting their Pokemon phone game stuff in this? Even still, it seems low - I thought they pulled in a decent sum from Fire Emblem Heroes atleast.



S said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, some of the games you mentioned i already played on ps4. I bought Xenoblade chronicles i believe and Metroid dread. Xenoblade's real time battle system takes time to getting used to, i personally like turned based better for my jrpg's but i only played for an hour so far.
> 
> Astral chain looks interesting, definitely gonna try after smt 5.


Dread and Xenoblade 1? Nice. If you got yourself an exploration itch, those two will scratch it. The feeling of exploration was always my favorite thing about the Xenoblades, and it really shines in the first game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Atleast give us an expansion pass, you jerks!
> 
> But yeah, it's gonna be well over 40 MILLION by the end of the year . That' s mind boggling. And most of its copies went for pretty much full price too.
> 
> ...


Switch is primed to surpass 100m sales too, I think. Wii is at 101, so it should pass it with certainty after Q4 if not after Q3 (which should be bigger than Q2's sales due to the holidays + OLED and Q2's sales would put it right there too)

I thought SSHD would do a bit better, but I didn't think they did well with the trailers for a while and it's not a launch game. 3.5 is still quite good and with the Wii sales it brings it around the higher end of sales for the series for single games.

TMS was sadly fucked from the start. I still need to play it properly. I picked it up on the Wii U a few years back.

I think the Niantic stuff is separate.

Dread was great and Xenoblade 1 is one of the greatest tour de force RPGs of all time. I'd really like for DE sales to slip into the 2m range.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2021)

Well, Dread just released so I'm not gonna take its exclusion of a million seller as a red flag.

I can be delusional for a while. Ignorance is bliss. 



ShadowReij said:


> Well that's a fucking no.



You never know. Sales for MK8 have slowed down noticeably, it's not selling at the same pace, it was only a matter of time. That just might the pointer they need to justify a sequel, finally.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Dread just released so I'm not gonna take its exclusion of a million seller as a red flag.
> 
> I can be delusional for a while. Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> ...


Dread isn't in Q2 so it wouldn't be there anyway. Games usually get most of their sales around launch time too.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 5, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically this can be summed up as

WELCOME TO MARIO KART


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2021)

Mario Kart 9 should be a Nintendo crossover. Shit is serious bank.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mario Kart 9 should be a Nintendo crossover. Shit is serious bank.


Kirb needs to be in Mario Kart.

There's no excuse for Sakurai's boi not to be.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 5, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Kirb needs to be in Mario Kart.
> 
> There's no excuse for Sakurai's boi not to be.


Remember this?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Remember this?


We all thought Sakurai's favored son would be in with that trailer. Seriously.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 5, 2021)

Like I said: no excuse


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 6, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> We all thought Sakurai's favored son would be in with that trailer. Seriously.


Sadly his best son wasn't in the trailer


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 6, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Sadly his best son wasn't in the trailer


Incorrect. Pit never learned how to read, how can he be the _best_.

Gooey is best son. Kirbo is one, true favorite son.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 20, 2021)

I just ran across these official Pikmin shorts again, and Nintendo needs to do more of stuff like this, it's so good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just ran across these official Pikmin shorts again, and Nintendo needs to do more of stuff like this, it's so good.



You'll get Chris Pratt and Jack Black and you'll like it, bitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 20, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You'll get Chris Pratt and Jack Black and you'll like it, bitch.


I mean, if it's any good, sure. 

They just need Danny DeVito to voice the Goombas, and Gilbert Gottfried to voice the Toads, and it'll be perfect.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 21, 2021)

So apparently, the Bulborbs have scales on their feet akin to something like an eagle.

So Bulborbs are dinosaurs, apparently.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 22, 2021)

Just as a heads up, Gamestop has some really great first party deals for Black Friday with some of the best games on the system going for $27 new.


----------



## JayK (Nov 22, 2021)

can you also link something for EU

kthxbye


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 22, 2021)

JayK said:


> can you also link something for EU
> 
> kthxbye


No.
Suffer.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2021)

The fuck is up with Spongebob, man


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fuck is up with Spongebob, man


Robot-Bob Sponge-Shift-Pants

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2021)

Switch Port


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2021)

This just got announced too


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2021)

Once they add stuff like Banjo and maybe improve some of the platforms' issues I might upgrade.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 3, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This just got announced too


SKEEEEEEEITH!

Also, it's kind of fucked GU is constantly being remembered but the original 4 .Hack games are quite literally left in the dust.

Granted they need complete overhauls. I remember seeing how that game "played".


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2021)

Most played Switch games in NA:


_Disgaea 6_ – $59.99
_Football Manager 2022_ – $39.99
_AAA Clock_ – $1.99
_Pokemon Brilliant Diamond_ – $59.99
_Pokemon Shining Pearl_ – $59.99
_Garden Paws_ – $24.99
_Grow: Song of the Evertree_ – $24.99
_Shin Megami Tensei V_ – $59.99
_YouTube_ – Free
_Dragon Quest Builders 2_ – $49.99
_Olympia Soiree_ – $49.99
_Empire of Sin_ – $39.99
_Diablo II Resurrected_ – $39.99
_Disney Magical World 2_ – $49.99
_Fire Emblem: Three Houses_ – $59.99
_Ni no Kuni II_ – $59.99
_Civilization VI_ – $29.99
_Divinity: Original Sin II_ – $
_My Time in Portia_ – $29.99
_Danganronpa S_ – $19.99
Most played Switch Games in Nippon Land:


_Labyrinth of Galleria_ – ¥6,578
_Shin Megami Tensei V_ – ¥9,878
_Dragon Quest X_ – Free
_Diablo II Resurrected_ – ¥5,280
_Pokemon Brilliant Diamond_ – ¥6,578
_Pokemon Shining Pearl_ – ¥6,578
_Danganronpa V3_ – ¥1,960
_The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_ – ¥7,678
_Civilization VI_ – ¥3,300
_Winning Post 9 2021_ – ¥8,580
_Dragon’s Dogma_ – ¥4,063
_Fire Emblem: Three Houses_ – ¥7,678
_Romance of the Three Kingdoms 14_ – ¥10,780
_Xenoblade Chronicles 2_ – ¥8,778
_Tokimeki Memorial Girl’s Side 4th Heart_ – ¥8,580
_Ni no Kuni II_ – ¥6,380
_Rune Factory 5_ – ¥7,678
_Danganronpa 2_ – ¥1,960
_Danganronpa S_ – ¥2,200
_Dragon Quest Builders 2_ – ¥5,478

How the hell is Diablo 2 played more in Japan than in America. Also, I'm liking DD's eleventh place there. The Wind is still pushing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Most played Switch games in NA:
> 
> 
> _Disgaea 6_ – $59.99
> ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brian (Dec 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> _Shin Megami Tensei V_ – *¥9,878*





Deathbringerpt said:


> _Romance of the Three Kingdoms 14_ –* ¥10,780*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> _4. Pokemon Brilliant Diamond_ – $59.99_
> 5. Pokemon Shining Pearl_ – $59.99





Deathbringerpt said:


> _5. Pokemon Brilliant Diamond_ – ¥6,578_
> 6. Pokemon Shining Pearl_ – ¥6,578



Pokemon fans are the fucking worst. 

Also

*Ctrl + F*
"Metroid"
*0/0*

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 11, 2021)

It speaks to the ridiculousness of 3H that people are still playing it. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pokemon fans are the fucking worst.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...




Poor girl. She had her best debut in a minute.

And to be fair, Dread like other Metroids is a short game with limited replayability. The only reason you'll replay it is if you want to do hard mode, or get a faster time.

But once you're done, you're done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> It speaks to the ridiculousness of 3H that people are still playing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just means it stopped selling.


----------



## JayK (Dec 11, 2021)

Lets hope it cracked the 2m worldwide.

Fucking crime that actually amazing games dont sell, resulting in them not getting sequels for 20 years while we keep getting the hot garbage that are the Pokémon games every year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2021)

JayK said:


> Lets hope it cracked the 2m worldwide.
> 
> Fucking crime that actually amazing games dont sell, resulting in them not getting sequels for 20 years while we keep getting the hot garbage that are the Pokémon games every year.



Welcome to 20 years ago.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> And to be fair, Dread like other Metroids is a short game with limited replayability. The only reason you'll replay it is if you want to do hard mode, or get a faster time.
> 
> But once you're done, you're done.



That's a total non-argument. A good game is replayable. Especially if it's a short one. 

Nintendo fans tend to get excited over anything that they feel should get huge numbers even when talking about something as niche and complex, for a lack of a better word, like Metroid. Let's see what the hard numbers are when Nintendo shows its quarterly results but I wouldn't hold my breath.

If it reaches Prime 1 numbers, that would be great and maybe speed up any possible sequel. But even Metroid Prime 1 came out at the perfect time within the industry to be the most succesfull game in the series so it's a very special exception. The sequel numbers fit the typical following the series has.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2021)

At least Dread won Nintendo their only Game Award, maybe that will give them some inventive.


----------



## chibbselect (Dec 11, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> It speaks to the ridiculousness of 3H that people are still playing it.


I'm on 240 hours. At this point it's essentially a hostage situation. 

There _had_ to be another way to organize that game so it didn't last 6000 hours.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's a total non-argument. A good game is replayable. Especially if it's a short one.



*elongated high pitched grunt of uncertainty*
...mileage may vary

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's a total non-argument. A good game is replayable. Especially if it's a short one.


Ehh I "One and done" most games. Even the good ones. The only times I start over is if the game is one of those that you only can really enjoy after butting your head in the first playthrough.

I imagine this is the more common approach.

The game can be fantastic but most will feel done after one playthrough. Unless of course it is one of those that encourages multiple runs.


chibbselect said:


> I'm on 240 hours. At this point it's essentially a hostage situation.
> 
> There _had_ to be another way to organize that game so it didn't last 6000 hours.



See, I don't think I'd mind too much if the maps actually changed depending on who you picked. Rather playing the same maps 4 times just to see how the world survives under a different ruler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2021)

Nintendo's eshop policies so fucking backwards they even restrict gift cards to only one of their three already most selling games. And surprise surprise, no Metroid in these get in jail free cards. 

And why the fuck is it 10 dollars more? The fuck?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And why the fuck is it 10 dollars more? The fuck?



Digital sales are 100% theirs so they literally spike the price for that extra slice of cheese.

Having a CEO with a finance background really did Nintendo's business tactics huge favors. Just helping out the customer.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo's eshop policies so fucking backwards they even restrict gift cards to only one of their three already most selling games. And surprise surprise, no Metroid in these get in jail free cards.
> 
> And why the fuck is it 10 dollars more? The fuck?


79.99 is 20 more not 10 and I can get new  Switch games at Walmart for 50 at launch so that's 30.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2021)

I actually got used to 70 bucks being the norm 

Subliminal messaging is such a bitch


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And why the fuck is it 10 dollars more? The fuck?


Well, it is  from Nintendo of Canada. Seems Canada likes to bone their customers. Or their money is just worth less than Freedomland money. Either way, yeah.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2021)

Let's just all agree the entire most western continents are thieves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## chibbselect (Dec 13, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> See, I don't think I'd mind too much if the maps actually changed depending on who you picked. Rather playing the same maps 4 times just to see how the world survives under a different ruler.


Yeppppp. That and the drip-feed plot make for pretty monotonous gameplay. 

Which is a shame, since I really did like the plot. I wish they could have sped things up and made each scenario interconnected. Eg: Byleth retains memories from previous playthroughs, so his/her goal becomes "stop a meaningless war so you don't have to watch your students die over and over again." It'd give the game a more impactful purpose beyond just winning the war because wars need winning.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 13, 2021)

chibbselect said:


> Yeppppp. That and the drip-feed plot make for pretty monotonous gameplay.
> 
> Which is a shame, since I really did like the plot. I wish they could have sped things up and made each scenario interconnected. Eg: Byleth retains memories from previous playthroughs, so his/her goal becomes "stop a meaningless war so you don't have to watch your students die over and over again." It'd give the game a more impactful purpose beyond just winning the war because wars need winning.


We had a time goddess. And that just didn't happen. It was a shame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 14, 2021)

Nintendo Year in Review thing is up

Americas - 

Europe - 



I also started a new Worldbourne file on Xbox this year too. I kind of like Monster Hunter, I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 15, 2021)

Considered buying it, but too expensive IMO (besides, I already have a 3DS).

Maybe if I can get one dirt cheap (and if a legitimately good Pokemon game comes out)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2021)

Some of them look pretty good. Sea of Stars looks very promising.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2021)

Happy to see Omori on the Switch


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2021)

In Japan:

Nintendo Switch alone overall: 192,335 units.
Nintendo Switch Lite alone: 42,799 units.
Entire competition this week: 2,432 units.
Entire competition last FIVE WEEKS: 33,230 units.

Also Animal Crossing just became the only game besides Pokémon Red and Green to hit 7m in sales in Japan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2021)

Well, it's my GOTY anyway

Reactions: Agree 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 19, 2021)

this or Dread for sure when it comes to new titles


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 12, 2022)

So, it begins...again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2022)

"Your 'Switch Pro Rumor' Is Evolving!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 12, 2022)

Fuck that. I'm hearing rumors of MK9 finally. I think I made it. I didn't crack and buy MK8. And now it's finally starting to appear.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 12, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Fuck that. I'm hearing rumors of MK9 finally. I think I made it. I didn't crack and buy MK8. And now it's finally starting to appear.


Which you'll also not buy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 12, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Which you'll also not buy


No no. Definitely buying MK9.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 12, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> No no. Definitely buying MK9.


Mm, I'm sure.


----------



## JayK (Jan 13, 2022)

As if MK9 will ever happen.

They'll just rerelease 8 another time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2022)

JayK said:


> As if MK9 will ever happen.
> 
> They'll just rerelease 8 another time.



This post has mad Bayonetta 3 vibes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This post has mad Bayonetta 3 vibes.


and I will do it again I swear


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 13, 2022)

Yeah we can see that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 14, 2022)

Banjo just dropped on the online service (which I still haven't upgraded)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2022)

JayK said:


> As if MK9 will ever happen.
> 
> They'll just rerelease 8 another time.



MK9 is gonna have Smash vibes for sure. They already have a few non-Mario characters in MK8. They're gonna build up on that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> MK9 is gonna have Smash vibes for sure. They already have a few non-Mario characters in MK8. They're gonna build up on that.


 
I mean, they already repurposed  F-Zero’s corpse. Might as well put Falcon in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 14, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, they already repurposed  F-Zero’s corpse. Might as well put Falcon in there.


Damn. That's just cold.

Anyway, I'm pulling for Samurai Goro. And if we can somehow have Dr. Stewart's theme from GX in MK9 that'd be great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> MK9 is gonna have Smash vibes for sure. They already have a few non-Mario characters in MK8. They're gonna build up on that.


Over under on this potential game having a comparable number to Smash Ultimate's roster?

MK only has, like, 3 characters functionally, so developing them would be stupid easy. Though there's a part of me that feels like they wouldn't want the roster to be too much more massive than 8's for whatever reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Over under on this potential game having a comparable number to Smash Ultimate's roster?
> 
> MK only has, like, 3 characters functionally, so developing them would be stupid easy. Though there's a part of me that feels like they wouldn't want the roster to be too much more massive than 8's for whatever reason.



It'll probably be purely Nintendo characters and maybe include Sonic as a pity fuck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It'll probably be purely Nintendo characters and maybe include Sonic as a pity fuck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2022)

Famitsu published a report this week revealing the best-selling games of 2021 in Japan as well as hardware rankings. There’s good news for Monster Hunter Rise, along with Switch overall.

Switch cleared out the full top ten in terms of software. Monster Hunter Rise, which came out last month, topped the list with over two million physical copies sold.

Below is the full software rankings:

1. [NSW] Monster Hunter Rise – 2,350,693 / NEW
2. [NSW] Pokemon Brilliant Diamond / Shining Pearl – 2,313,115 / NEW
3. [NSW] Momotaro Dentetsu: Showa, Heisei, Reiwa mo Teiban! – 1,266,477 / 2,499,500
4. [NSW] Super Mario 3D World + Bowser’s Fury – 971,418 / NEW
5. [NSW] Ring Fit Adventure – 904,685 / 2,991,690
6. [NSW] Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 815,174 / 4,272,357
7. [NSW] Minecraft – 708,670 / 2,411,591
8. [NSW] Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 704,134 / 7,082,237
9. [NSW] Mario Party Superstars – 628,538 / NEW
10. [NSW] Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 610,964 / 4,624,138


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 15, 2022)

The fact that BDSP is second despite being released so late into the year is absolute madness.

And then there is MK8 that is it's own different madness.

Happy for Rise though. Well deserved.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2022)

I always see some console war shit flinging online between MH fans and it’s always funny to me because Capcom just releases its MH wherever they want and just shit sales. 

Fucking Konami somehow getting Switch users viced on some train game. Odd times. Almost as weird as seeing a Microsoft game in Japan’s too 10.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2022)

I forgot to include the Hardware data

Switch – 5,579,127 / 22,919,501
PlayStation 5 – 968,185 / 1,223,335
PlayStation 4 – 104,054 / 9,394,944
Xbox Series X | S – 97,234 / 128,658
3DS – 28,540 / 24,586,448

I wonder where these 3DSs came from? Leftover units?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2022)

Wait. Switch surpassed PS4 in Japan?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Switch surpassed PS4 in Japan?


It did it really quickly back in May 2019. It barely took two years even with the head start.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Wonder if a Switch 2 would be this successful.


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

Gamecube undersold
Wii sold gangbusters
Wii U undersold
Switch sold gangbusters


Switch 2 gonna flop

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Karma said:


> Gamecube undersold
> Wii sold gangbusters
> Wii U undersold
> Switch sold gangbusters
> ...



To be fair, the WiiU was handled retardedly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## S (Jan 18, 2022)

Why is Zelda breath of the wild still expensive? I recently bought a Switch and i wanted play some of the Zelda games but it cost 70€ on e-shop. Isnt this game 4 or 5 years old by now?


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

S said:


> Why is Zelda breath of the wild still expensive? I recently bought a Switch and i wanted play some of the Zelda games but it cost 70€ on e-shop. Isnt this game 4 or 5 years old by now?


Gameboy Pokemon cost as much as they did on release

Nintendo games never get price cuts


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wonder if a Switch 2 would be this successful.



If they do same retarded shit they did for WiiU then nope.

They need to market the Switch 2 as they had done with their handhelds.

They do that? Then yeah. Easy money.

*Points from GB to 3DS*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2022)

S said:


> Why is Zelda breath of the wild still expensive? I recently bought a Switch and i wanted play some of the Zelda games but it cost 70€ on e-shop. Isnt this game 4 or 5 years old by now?


It's an evergreen title - it's been 5 years and it keeps on selling to new consumers no matter how long ago it launched. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> To be fair, the WiiU was handled retardedly.


The Wii U failure sits firmly in the back of every Nintendo big wig's wig, and they'll do all they can to avoid another. But even still, I won't be surprised if they fuck up again. All I know is, failure or not, I'll probably get decent games out of them. 

Now with Microsoft's recent Activision acquisition accelerating and conditioning the industry and consumers towards a subscription model, who knows if they'll follow suit or get swept away by the current trends.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm still wary of the Online Expansion. But Majora's Mask sure does make me lower my guard.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 27, 2022)

Another day, another Retro Studios tweet asking for essential hires:


I was so pleased with Dread and am so happy with SMT V right now, I'm not even phased and remain cautiously optimistic and prepared for the long(er) wait.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 27, 2022)

Way too familiar with all that shit. It is what it is. Here's hoping things aren't too hectic there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2022)

The pyramids took 20 years to build. Just saiyan.


----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2022)

What in the actual fuck did Nintendo do to Retro (their best studio besides Nintendo EAD mind you) that they are THAT understaffed?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2022)

JayK said:


> at in the actual fuck did Nintendo do to Retro (their best studio besides Nintendo EAD mind you) that they are THAT understaffed?



Cancel every game they pitch and send them to Metroid hell.


----------



## JayK (Jan 28, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Cancel every game they pitch and send them to Metroid hell.


I dont think they mind being back to being the Metroid slaves.

They likely did mind however their studio being neglected for what seemed to be 6 years.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2022)

JayK said:


> I dont think they mind being back to being the Metroid slaves.



I mean...would you?

All  of the digged up pitch games have these really interesting concepts and they're just shut down at every chance. I bet you dollars to donuts that whatever they were developing now was canceled just to put them on the Metroid Prime 4 wheel.

Not releasing shit for years and years and years cannot be fulfilling, their last game released *8 years* ago. That they're hiring all these key position just tells me a bunch of people up and quit. Or were never there to begin with for a long time.



JayK said:


> They likely did mind however their studio being neglected for what seemed to be 6 years.



That's my point, not getting anything greenlit bleeds over. Why have full teams on board when you're never actually in full production of anything?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2022)

The company just  that the console’s hardware sales stand at 103.54 million

This means it has officially passed the Wii and PS1.

Newly Updated 1m Sellers

– Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 43.35 million
– Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 37.62 million
– Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 27.40 million
– Zelda: Breath of the Wild – 25.80 million
– Pokemon Sword/Shield – 23.90 million
– Super Mario Odyssey – 23.02 million
– Super Mario Party – 17.39 million
– Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 14.33 million
– Pokemon Brilliant Diamond / Shining Pearl – 13.97 million
– Ring Fit Adventure – 13.53 million
– New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe – 12.72 million
– Luigi’s Mansion 3 – 11.04 million
– Super Mario 3D World + Bowser’s Fury – 8.85 million
– Mario Party Superstars – 5.43 million.
– Zelda: Skyward Sword HD – 3.85 million
– Metroid Dread – 2.74 million
– New Pokemon Snap – 2.36 million
– Mario Golf: Super Rush – 2.26 million
– Miitopia – 1.63 million
– Big Brain Academy: Brain vs. Brain – 1.28 million
– WarioWare: Get It Together! – 1.24 million
– Game Builder Garage – 1.01 million

I think that puts Metroid Dread at the top of the franchise. It'll feels likely hit 1m at some point which is a solid milestone. BDSP are already just about caught up with Let's Go. It'll be interesting to see how Arceus does.

I'm surprised LM3 is so high. That's impressive.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2022)

God damn, so that ballpark prediction was pretty much right, a classic Metroid doing real numbers, only behind Prime 1.

Any luck, it'll be evergreen enough to pass Prime.

It's still pretty niche in the grand scheme of things but good fucking times. Hope this gives Sakamoto clout to make more games.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 3, 2022)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu Um, should I just wait for the Gen 5 remakes to pop on the Switch, because looking at these numbers for the Gen 4 remakes, that seems inevitable.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 3, 2022)

give me pokemon legends kyurem that features the original dragon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu Um, should I just wait for the Gen 5 remakes to pop on the Switch, because looking at these numbers for the Gen 4 remakes, that seems inevitable.



No cuz recent remakes are shit. You're better off playing the originals with their pixel art glory.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God damn, so that ballpark prediction was pretty much right, a classic Metroid doing real numbers, only behind Prime 1.
> 
> Any luck, it'll be evergreen enough to pass Prime.
> 
> It's still pretty niche in the grand scheme of things but good fucking times. Hope this gives Sakamoto clout to make more games.


It's like 120k from Prime. It's certainly going to pass it unless sales slow to a crawl.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2022)

I could swear Prime 1 passed the 3 million mark. So Dread is basically scratching it already. Good. We need a classic Metroid on top again.


----------



## Xebec (Feb 3, 2022)

Smt v still not at aa million


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 3, 2022)

*Whistles*

Damn. Look at those numbers.

Now where is Legends going to place I wonder.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 3, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Now where is Legends going to place I wonder.




According to the weekly Famitsu numbers, Legends has already sold 1.4 million in Japan alone. I think 10m minimum is a safe bet  



Die-Hardman said:


> Smt v still not at aa million


It wouldn't show up in this Nintendo report even if it did, since those numbers are Sega/Altus's to divulge


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 3, 2022)

Legends will easily outsell BDSP and BDSP already sold *14 million in ~1.5 months*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I could swear Prime 1 passed the 3 million mark. So Dread is basically scratching it already. Good. We need a classic Metroid on top again.


TBH it's weird because Wikipedia has Prime lower and has the combined sales of the original game and its GBA release to put it on top of the sales. But I looked around more.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 3, 2022)

I need kids so I have a valid reason to get these again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 4, 2022)

just reached its fifth anniversary. Sensor Tower provided new data this week that provides insight into the game’s revenue status.

Since launching in February 2017, Fire Emblem Heroes has generated $959 million in revenue. It happens to be Nintendo’s highest earning mobile title thus far.

That's a lot of phone bucks


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 4, 2022)

Along with the profits from the mainline games, you could say that FE is a billion dollar franchise now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2022)

It only really took a mobile game to save the franchise apparently.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm eagerly awaiting whatever is next. A new game would be great, though there's rumors going around about another Echoes style remake of 4 or 6/7.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2022)

I'd be down for a Thracia / Geneology Remake.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 5, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> It only really took a mobile game to save the franchise apparently.


I mean, Awakening already saved the franchise from being another dead franchise like F-Zero 10 years ago. Heroes just took it to another level.

And speaking of remakes - I'll take an Awakening Remake por favor. I know it's not everyone's favorite, but it is mine, so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2022)

Like many other modern fans, it was my gateway drug, so I'd love to play a remake of it.

Well whatever they do, here's hoping they don't fall back on Warriors assets again. Broken record, but despite how much I love 3H it is still one of the ugliest games I've ever played. As far as environment anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2022)

Well, all kinds of leaks about the new mario kart featuring more characters from other series. Seems like they'll go for Smash lite this time around.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## JayK (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Falcon being introduced to Mario Kart will be F-Zero's final nail in the coffin.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, all kinds of leaks about the new mario kart featuring more characters from other series. Seems like they'll go for Smash lite this time around.



I called it


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 8, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, all kinds of leaks about the new mario kart featuring more characters from other series. Seems like they'll go for Smash lite this time around.



Let' fucking gooooo baby!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2022)

Xenoblade 3 time, let'sgo baby!


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 8, 2022)

Fire Emblem lets go baby! And BOTW lets go baby.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2022)

Bayonetta and BotW2


----------



## Xebec (Feb 8, 2022)

me after we get no xenoblade 3

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> me after we get no xenoblade 3




But yeah, I'm gonna change my avatar to that Clownface Cross if we don't get Xenoblade 3 tomorrow.


----------



## chibbselect (Feb 9, 2022)

Just release another screenshot of Zelda with short hair, Nintendo. That'll keep me and the rest of the weebs happy for awhile.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 9, 2022)

chibbselect said:


> Just release another screenshot of Zelda with short hair, Nintendo. That'll keep me and the rest of the weebs happy for awhile.


Short-Hair "I'm the Princess of A Dead Kingdom" McBigButt


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

Xenoblade was saturated enough after X and it showed with the lackluster quality of 2

we gonna get that Xenogears/Saga remake


----------



## Xebec (Feb 9, 2022)

JayK said:


> Xenoblade was saturated enough after X and it showed with the lackluster quality of 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2022)

Xenoblade 2 is that game I legitimately have no idea why people like. It's the most generic uguu JRPG with MMO combat and party popper special effects I've ever seen.

Shit, I remember Sakurai's Direct where he's all giddy and comparing the magic spells of the characters, showing footage from the game/Smash. He shows Xenoblade 2 footage and it's Pyra shooting this faint fart of a fire spell while in Smash it's an explosive burning bolt full of impact. He then goes IT'S JUST LIKE THE ORIGINAL, RIGHT?

No, Sakurai. It's not. It's an upgrade in every single way.

The perception around this game is like a really boring episode of the Twilight Zone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

I guess some people just like generic ass games with overcomplicated mediocre combat and an extremely forgetable story and characters.

2 is a plain downgrade in almost everything compared to Xenoblade and it stands within reason another sequel will continue that trend.

I can recommend Xenoblade to literally anyone including normies. 2? Not so much.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Xebec (Feb 9, 2022)

JayK said:


> I guess some people just like generic ass games with overcomplicated mediocre combat and an extremely forgetable story and characters.
> 
> 2 is a plain downgrade in almost everything compared to Xenoblade and it stands within reason another sequel will continue that trend.
> 
> I can recommend Xenoblade to literally anyone including normies. 2? Not so much.


i hope it does so hipsters like you fuck off

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Xebec (Feb 9, 2022)

>forgettable characters 

pyra and mythra just so happen to be the most popular Xeno characters

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 9, 2022)

Honestly, it's cuz they're cute. For better or worse, they and certain other members of the cast are inherently more recognizable than Shulk and Rain (the latter mostly cuz of memes). It's due to brighter colors, the boobulers, the weird clothing... catgirl, etc. I pretty much got no idea who or what any of the Xenoblade characters are or do, but I *do* know that Mythra makes some people _incredibly_ upset because she doesn't wear pants. That doesn't necessarily make her interesting, but because of all those factors, I know who she is at least.

Take that how you will, from someone on the outside looking in.


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

Yes Pyra and Mythra are totally the most known characters from the series due to their complex and intriguing character trades.





Die-Hardman said:


> i hope it does so hipsters like you fuck off


All I am seeing is a little kid who associates their own personality with a mediocre game and then gets asshurt when somebody else shits on said mediocre game.

Dw I (and a lot of other people) don't like wasting money on trash. It can turn into another Golden Sun: Dark Dawn for all I care.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Xenoblade 2 is that game I legitimatelly have no idea why people like. It's the most generic uguu JRPG with MMO combat and party popper special effects I've ever seen.


The ones who like it and love it just aren't jaded by the "generic uguu JRPG" label. Yes, the game has big tiddy waifus, catgirls, and robot maids. So what? Those of us with taste aren't afraid to admit to liking that stuff. Plus they're characterized quite well here. And I've never really played MMOs, but if they have rhythm based inputs for attacking, chaining specials, and character switching like this does, then point me to the ones that do. They sound like fun too.

But those aren't the everything of Xenoblade 2's appeal. Other aspects include its wonderful environmental and level design - a series staple - it's the reason why pokemon fans constantly cry and beg for Monolithsoft to swoop in and save their games like they did with Zelda. And then there's the music, some of which you've heard in Smash, but that was only the tip of the iceberg.




The game aint perfect, and it aint for everyone, but it's a fun and wholesome game full of wistful adventure and rousing twists and turns. That and all of the above is why people like it.



Die-Hardman said:


> pyra and mythra just so happen to be the most popular Xeno characters


Also seem to be the most popular Smash characters too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Here's the link guys. See you lot in 8-ish hours

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Xeno 2 is a good game in its own right.

But if you're coming off the original and, for me especially, X it is a dissapointment. From feeling the need to go full anime along with a really shitty gotcha system they felt they needed to integrate for some reason, to just the fact the game felt smaller and slower coming off of X.

And let's not kid ourselves Pyra/Mythra are popular not because of their actual characters.

Give me X2.

And if there must be a 3 let it pull more from the original than 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> i hope it does so hipsters like you fuck off





JayK said:


> All I am seeing is a little kid who associates their own personality with a mediocre game and then gets asshurt when somebody else shits on said mediocre game.
> 
> Dw I (and a lot of other people) don't like wasting money on trash. It can turn into another Golden Sun: Dark Dawn for all I care.



Play nice.  



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Here's the link guys. See you lot in 8-ish hours




Shit's tonight?


----------



## Xebec (Feb 9, 2022)

the only thing about 1 that's better than 2 is the story but 2's big moments>1's

And if you still 2's combat is complicated then that's your problem not being able to read and pay attention, and 2 has a better cast by virtue of them all getting a moment in the spotlight unlike 1 which is just all about Shulk and Fiora.

@ShadowReij Xeno series has always been anime


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2022)

2 has better combat and an OST that while less iconic to me is still on par with the original. Other than that and some little things that have generally been improved over the years, I think 1 beats two in just about every area and X has its own specialties it does better than the numbered games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Shit starts in an hour


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> @ShadowReij Xeno series has always been anime



Yes, they're both anime but there is a vast difference in how anime 2 was compared to the original and X.

2 leaned into being Anime pretty fucking hard to the point that it is easily understandable why it would turn people off. Especially if you're coming off the original and X. 2 made sure to cross everything possible an anime is known for in its checklist.

Now I can't compare it to the even older Xeno games since I've never played (coughremakethemcough), granted reading Kos-Mos' plotline did have me going "What the hell did I just read?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shit's tonight?



bruh



ShadowReij said:


> Yes, they're both anime but there is a vast difference in how anime 2 was compared to the original and X.



Ehhh, I wouldn't count X in that. Unless by "anime" we're just gonna go ahead and be mask off about what the term means colloquially now: "an undercurrent of pervy"
Again, outside looking in, I could be talkin' out my ass. The promotional material and little gameplay I saw always pretty much radiated the same bombastic mecha anime energy as many of the mech stuff I tend to not be a huge fan of. And the most popular tracks are just Kill la Kill music with glitch hop inspiration and different lyrics.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

I want X2 too, but the completion of the trilogy first would be my preference. But yeah, either way, I'm on board as long as I get another Xenoblade. 



Die-Hardman said:


> the only thing about 1 that's better than 2 is the story but 2's big moments>1's


English voice acting too. 1's cast and performances are flat out some of my favorites in videogames. Besides that, everything's about even for me. X takes the cake in environments and world design though.

-----

Anyhoo, besides my number one hope, I'm looking forward to Triangle Strategy, Dragon Quest 3, Bayo 3 and Splatoon 3 stuff. They may even tongue-in-cheekily center this Direct around the number 3 

---


Shirker said:


> And the most popular tracks are just Kill la Kill music with glitch hop inspiration and different lyrics.


You aint wrong - love it very much though


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

10 minutes, let's go!!!!

Also, when they show Bayo 3 with a remixed Moonlight Bay, remember that I was the one who called that shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Thinking about it we'll probably get 10 minutes of Triangle Strategy alone, and another 10 minutes for Last of Kirbys


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Go time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

In Chris Pratt's voice "Here we go"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Fire emblem


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Faia Embremu


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

3 houses warriors, cool


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 9, 2022)

Of course that’s what they start the Direct with


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

They change Dmitri's voice actor? Boo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Are those Monster Hunter monsters?


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

Direct already starting with a stinker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Heeewwwwwllliiiii sheeeeeeet

No Man's Sky still a thing? They still release stuff for it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

More shit set in the Three Houses World? 

I'm happy. That's all I needed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Mario Strikers lets gooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Mario Strikers . . . .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Mario with the JECHT SHOT!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Me watching Strikers: "How is any of this legal?!"


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

FUCK YES


MARIO FOOTBALL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

That's not a football tackle Mario


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

I HAVE WAITED SO LONG FOR THIS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Scoring two goals from one goal. That's not how football works.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Looks fun.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Red cards are for pussies! - says the Mario Universe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

Splatoon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

I'll never get over playing the ketchup vs mayo splatoon event. shit was so disgusting.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Salmon Run lookin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

As someone that never really enjoyed Horde Mode aka Salmon Run, let's see how it is.


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

Splatoon 3 salmon run Co op for the game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

KRAIDDDDDDDDDD???  

Samus beat Kraid so bad she demoted him to Splatoon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Whaaaaaaa?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Front Mission Remake - it really is the year of the tactical turn based rpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Disney Kart


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

Disney Pixar Racing


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Disney want that Mario Kart money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

They showed Mulan crashing. Racist.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

Assassin Creed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Sandman said:


> Assassin Creed



"Collect" NFTs Edition.


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

Gundam SD battle


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Chrono Cross huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Chrono cross


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Chorno Cross!!


----------



## Karma (Feb 9, 2022)

There have been rumors of a sequel to CC floating arnd since a few months ago


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh shit, Radical Dreamers too!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh Kirby Adventure up. Where my Crush 40?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Last of Kirbys


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

jesus

cant they just show a trailer without some dipshit talking over it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Serious Mario Odyssey vibes. Good stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Devil Trigger Kirby


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Baseball?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 9, 2022)

Who cares about baseball video games


----------



## Karma (Feb 9, 2022)

Isnt this a Sony IP?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

5 fps gameplay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Devil Trigger Kirby



When Kirby says he's motivated all we hear is "Poyo."


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

Kingdom Hearts cloud versio of 1-3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> When Kirby says he's motivated all we hear is "Poyo."



Kirby was doing DT Dante stuff FFS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Klonoa 

This direct is 90s niche remastered


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This direct is 90s niche remastered



Right on the money.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Live-a-live huh? Think I'll book that one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 9, 2022)

Switch Sports!


----------



## Karma (Feb 9, 2022)

Wii Sports 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Wii Sports remastered. Nintendo just sold another 100 million Switch systems.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

No boxing


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

cant wait for this to somehow be 60 bucks


----------



## Karma (Feb 9, 2022)

>they kept Wii in the game

This has never happend before


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kirby was doing DT Dante stuff FFS


Swap between three styles: Poyo, Poyo, and Hiiii!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 9, 2022)

Gonna get .Hack Re: Code and Kirby and the Forgotten Lands this March. Sophie 2 at a later time I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Nintendo selling garters.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

"That's all I have now for Nintendo Switch . . . sports"

Was worried there for a moment


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

gonna start a riot if there's no Prime 4 trailer

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Sony should counter this game with a new Patapon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

JayK said:


> gonna start a riot if there's no Prime 4 trailer



bruh they're still hiring designers


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Triangle Strategy transferrable demo today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Dreadddd shittttt yoooooooooo


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

speedrunners salvating


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Samus Must Die difficulty. Fuck that. 

Boss rush.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Motherucker 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

For some reason, I thought earthbound was always on the service

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Mario Kart 8 dlc
You'll never get 9


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Paid new tracks? meh. Not that exciting.


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

Mario Kart dlc


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

6 waves of dlc until the end of the year


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Alright, fine I guess I'll get MK8. Damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

>by the end of 2023


MK9 will release on the Switch 3 or something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Sandman said:


> 6 waves of dlc until the end of the year



*next year**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Alright, fine I guess I'll get MK8. Damn.



there are people who dont have MK8?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Is this it? Xenoblade 3?


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

Xenoblade 3?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Xenoblade 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

This is it!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Huge shift of tone from 2


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2022)

Xenoblade chronicles 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Xenoblade got acquired by sony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

Nia? That’s Nia right


----------



## JayK (Feb 9, 2022)

looks less ass than 2 but still somewhat generic


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Looks better than 2 so far. Let's see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Bayo 3?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Was that Tyrea and Melia?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 9, 2022)

Yes!!! XENOBLADE CHRONICLES 3!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Logging on twitter


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

That was an older Nia, she had her weapons and accent


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Logging on twitter


Kingdom Hearts is trending, like ugh get out of here.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> there are people who dont have MK8?


There are some who'd rather have had MK9 than pay for the same with less than a handfull of new characters.


Seems like Nintendo wen "Nah we getting you guys too. Full on new tracks for the whole year."

Fine Nintendo, I get it. Quit twisting my arm.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> There are some who'd rather have had MK9 than pay for the same with less than a handfull of new characters.
> 
> 
> Seems like Nintendo, nah we getting you guys too. Full on new tracks for the whole year.
> ...


They're going all the way to the end of 2023 with these tracks if I heard them correctly.
They're also dangling it with the NSO Expansion alongside the Animal Crossing stuff, so that makes upgrading that much more enticing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> They're going all the way to the end of 2023 with these tracks if I heard them correctly.
> They're also dangling it with the NSO Expansion alongside the Animal Crossing stuff, so that makes upgrading that much more enticing.


`I got NSO upgraded like day one, I knew there would be other free shit to come out, I expect some Pokémon content too


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2022)

This was easily the best Direct in years. If it had more big new game/1st party push I would've said best ever.

I almost never see so many games I'm interested in one Direct, but it was one game after another and I got really hyped as it went on and then Xenoblade 3 was an amazing way to cap it off.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> They're going all the way to the end of 2023 with these tracks if I heard them correctly.
> They're also dangling it with the NSO Expansion alongside the Animal Crossing stuff, so that makes upgrading that much more enticing.



That actually is slowly making the NSO expansion quite a deal if they keep doing shit like this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2022)

I actually never bought MK8D until now because I had it on Wii u, but I saw the expansion coming and thought it was time lol.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Well it's definitely officially time. Nintendo essentially released 9 in 8 Deluxe.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 9, 2022)

All those courses is gonna be fire. I also have NSO so getting even more of my $$'s worth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

More Fire Emblem though.

God is good.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Warriors though so eeeeeeh.

Granted, looks like they're going AoC with this one.

And the subsequent timeline change will actually be expected this go around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Utopia Realm said:


> All those courses is gonna be fire. I also have NSO so getting even more of my $$'s worth.


Yeah, I'm probably going to upgrade here eventually too - I'm guessing they'llbe offering up eventual Splatoon 3 expansions on there as well. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> This was easily the best Direct in years. If it had more big new game/1st party push I would've said best ever.
> 
> I almost never see so many games I'm interested in one Direct, but it was one game after another and I got really hyped as it went on and then Xenoblade 3 was an amazing way to cap it off.


New Xenoblade, bro. Hell yeah it was the best since the legendary Switch reveal extravaganza.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 9, 2022)

I'll take what I can get because I've been indoctrinated into the FE religion, but yeah, i was moreso hoping for a main series game or remake.

This is an alright contingency prize tho I suppose. Three Houses: But Byleth Uses Time powers to Cheat Harder Than Ever Before


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Warriors though so eeeeeeh.
> 
> Granted, looks like they're going AoC with this one.
> 
> And the subsequent timeline change will actually be expected this go around.


I like Warriors. 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Yeah, I'm probably going to upgrade here eventually too - I'm guessing they'llbe offering up eventual Splatoon 3 expansions on there as well.
> 
> 
> New Xenoblade, bro. Hell yeah it was the best since the legendary Switch reveal extravaganza.


Let's not get too crazy. The good news here is more Nia


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Yeah, I'm probably going to upgrade here eventually too - I'm guessing they'llbe offering up eventual Splatoon 3 expansions on there as well.
> 
> 
> New Xenoblade, bro. Hell yeah it was the best since the legendary Switch reveal extravaganza.


Xenoblade is amazing, but having one really good game to make up for everything is what sometimes happens.

In this case we got some great first party shit and tons of great classic and third party support.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Xenoblade is amazing, but having one really good game to make up for everything is what sometimes happens.
> 
> In this case we got some great first party shit and tons of great classic and third party support.


Yeah, lotta great stuff here.  And all these classic jrpgs


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

So many rpgs so little fucking time. The Switch continues its title of being a giant rpg machine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2022)

Did Live A Live use the HD 2D monicker?  Looked like it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 9, 2022)

Only thing I want rpg wise left from the Switch is Grandia 3, Original .Hack Quardilogy and perhaps FF 13- 1,2 & 3 as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2022)

EarthBound and EarthBound Beginnings finally dropped on Nintendo Switch Online today. Shigesato Itoi, the original director, shared a message to celebrate the news.


Below are his words:

Shigesato Itoi here. EarthBound and EarthBound Beginnings are finally coming to Nintendo Switch Online. Honestly, I’ve been waiting for this day as eagerly as you. I’m thrilled. Any time I meet someone who tells me they played these games when they were young, or even still do, it’s like meeting a friend. I love it. Then when I meet people who haven’t, because they don’t know where they could, I casually say, ‘Ah, yeah, it’s too bad.’ But inside, I’m thinking: ‘It is too bad!’ So now everyone will be able to play them. And, you know, now I can make friends young enough to be my great-grandchildren. It makes me very happy. … So that’s my message, ‘directly’ to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2022)

Gintama was right btw, He's got huge nostrils.


----------



## Brian (Feb 9, 2022)

Xenoblade 3 already? I'm in the middle of 1 

Mario FIFA looks fun


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2022)

Double checked, yup, the MK8 expansion pass is for two years worth of content. Goddamn.


----------



## chibbselect (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm pretty happy about Chrono Cross. I still have it on PS1, but having a remaster will be nice.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Any time I meet someone who tells me they played these games when they were young, or even still do, it’s like meeting a friend.


That's so... pure. I could never conjure up a mental image of what Itoi was like as a person (Earthbound is a weird-ass game, after all) but somehow that fits.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Front Mission Remake - it really is the year of the tactical turn based rpg


And people say it's a niche genre


----------



## JayK (Feb 10, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I actually never bought MK8D until now because I had it on Wii u, but I saw the expansion coming and thought it was time lol.


Same.

Never bothered with it due to owning it on Wii U and also having the DLC on there.

Nintendo clearly knows what they are aiming for with this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2022)

The real question is do I spring for the Expansion when it's out or do I permanently grab the DLC?

The latter makes more sense probably. I might get the expansion eventually though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> EarthBound and EarthBound Beginnings finally dropped on Nintendo Switch Online today. Shigesato Itoi, the original director, shared a message to celebrate the news.
> 
> 
> Below are his words:
> ...



That's pretty wholesome.

And then you realize Nintendo will never EVER release Earthbound 3 a.k.a The Best One again.


----------



## Xebec (Feb 10, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's pretty wholesome.
> 
> And then you realize Nintendo will never EVER release Earthbound 3 a.k.a The Best One again.


Nintendo: We don't talk about Mother 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> Nintendo: We don't talk about Mother 3


Except that one time with the Robot Chicken shorts.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2022)

Nintendo rerelasing Wii Sports again is like if Microsoft announced this week that they're bringing back the Kinect because they want that sweet, sweet casual money.

"Please, Sir, can I sell 80 million units s'more?"

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2022)

They nearly scared a portion of people off because they grew up with the gahdamn Mii's and said Miis were nowhere to be found in the trailer until near the end.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2022)

Shirker said:


> They nearly scared a portion of people off because they grew up with the gahdamn Mii's and said Miis were nowhere to be found in the trailer until near the end.



I mean, I kinda get it. The Switch is the complete opposite of the Wii when it comes to their lineup. They've recaptured a massive core gayming audience by doubling down on strong design and keeping old series fresh with new ideas while banking on a succesful mobile format.

But even during the casual hellhole days, the peak of that shit was Nintendo's highest money making days and I bet you always have some suits looking at Wii Sports with nostalgia, seeing that gigantonourmous amount of cash they've made. So why not try have your cake and eating it too?

Skipping on the Mii is whatever. The Mii customization in Miitopia is actually amazing. These new guys are straight of a Kinect game.


----------



## JayK (Feb 10, 2022)

It's so weird.

A lot of people seem to dislike this Direct. I thought it was great unlike a lot of the other recent Directs.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2022)

JayK said:


> It's so weird.
> 
> A lot of people seem to dislike this Direct. I thought it was great unlike a lot of the other recent Directs.


People disliked it? As far as general content goes it's potentially the best one they've ever had.

I can only think of a few comparable ones like E3 2013. All this one was missing was some big name new first party title, but it's not like Xenoblade, MK8D getting 48 courses, etc don't make up for that.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2022)

I can see why. I liked it a fair amount, but that's because I converse with people with tastes from all over the fucking place, so I can see the importance of a lot of the reveals. But on the other hand I can see some people going "Mario Sports game again?", "What the fuck is LiveALive? Dumb name", "ANOTHER anime swordsman game??"

This direct seemed to be aimed more toward old fucks than usual. Who but N64 fans are gonna freak out about Choco Mountain in Mario Kart?

^ (guilty of this btw. It's a good stage!)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2022)

Shirker said:


> I can see why. I liked it a fair amount, but that's because I converse with people with tastes from all over the fucking place, so I can see the importance of a lot of the reveals. But on the other hand I can see some people going "Mario Sports game again?", "What the fuck is LiveALive? Dumb name", "ANOTHER anime swordsman game??"
> 
> This direct seemed to be aimed more toward old fucks than usual. Who but N64 fans is gonna freak out about Choco Mountain in Mario Kart?



I was gonna say this pretty much. A lot of it was retro focused so your average shitstain kid isn't gonna care about Front Mission or Live a Live and Mario Strikers feels like that Mario sport spinoff that no one played - even though it's by far the best. I've also been seeing Klonoa fans asking to to have ANYTHING their way for years and all 5 of them got what they wanted. 

It's the Terry Bogard Effect.  Announce awesome legacy content and people only lose their shit when they see Sans.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2022)

This one didn’t appeal to me but it wasn’t exactly terrible. There were stuff people liked.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 10, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Who but N64 fans are gonna freak out about Choco Mountain in Mario Kart?


I always hated Choco Mountain. Fuck that place. I remember there area where if you fall down, you end up way back earlier in the level, and you had to drive your way back. Hated getting bumped down it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 10, 2022)

Shirker said:


> I can see why. I liked it a fair amount, but that's because I converse with people with tastes from all over the fucking place, so I can see the importance of a lot of the reveals. But on the other hand I can see some people going "Mario Sports game again?", "What the fuck is LiveALive? Dumb name", "ANOTHER anime swordsman game??"
> 
> This direct seemed to be aimed more toward old fucks than usual. Who but N64 fans are gonna freak out about Choco Mountain in Mario Kart?
> 
> ^ (guilty of this btw. It's a good stage!)



It's called being cultured.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2022)

Shirker said:


> I can see why. I liked it a fair amount, but that's because I converse with people with tastes from all over the fucking place, so I can see the importance of a lot of the reveals. But on the other hand I can see some people going "Mario Sports game again?", "What the fuck is LiveALive? Dumb name", "ANOTHER anime swordsman game??"
> 
> This direct seemed to be aimed more toward old fucks than usual. Who but N64 fans are gonna freak out about Choco Mountain in Mario Kart?
> 
> ^ (guilty of this btw. It's a good stage!)





Deathbringerpt said:


> I was gonna say this pretty much. A lot of it was retro focused so your average shitstain kid isn't gonna care about Front Mission or Live a Live and Mario Strikers feels like that Mario sport spinoff that no one played - even though it's by far the best. I've also been seeing Klonoa fans asking to to have ANYTHING their way for years and all 5 of them got what they wanted.
> 
> It's the Terry Bogard Effect.  Announce awesome legacy content and people only lose their shit when they see Sans.




Called it mid way through the direct  



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This direct is 90s niche remastered

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Xebec (Feb 11, 2022)

everyone except zelda and hollow knight fans got something they wanted, not sure how many FE fans wanted another warriors game though


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 11, 2022)

Depends who you ask. Was not a fan of the original FE:W considering everyone was a clone of someone. Even the main protags. No one was unique compared to HW. And that just turned me off to the game.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2022)

They're not my scene, but they work pretty good as easy lipservice to people that are fans of properties that are either difficult or time consuming to make games for. Plus every now and then you'll get a P5 Strikers which are musous only insofar as they're massive beat-'em-ups.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2022)

I enjoyed the original HW game after giving it a pass for a long time and AoC just a tad less (less stategy and the BotW characters while having cool movesets mostly just aren't interesting characters, they sort of ruined the prequel story with fanfic shit too), though in many ways it was an improvement.

I actually won FE:W by mistake on an ebay auction I bid on on a whim so I have it lying around lol.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2022)

Fuck


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 16, 2022)

I think I purchased everything I wanted in that E-shop so I'm good. Sad to see it go though. Had more character than the Xbox Live Marketplace copy paste the current shop is. Despite having vastly more content.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2022)

You need to register here to try the Switch Sports online test demo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2022)

Not sure about this source, but this is huge if true. 
A Super Mario RPG on Nintendo Switch? Its director is hot​
The hope of a new Super Mario RPG on Switch is now allowed. Its creator, Chihiro Fujioka, is very keen to get back on the franchise one last time to end in style.

Carpenter, plumber and eternal savior of Princess Peach, the Nintendo icon has touched everything. In the platformer of course, its raison d’être, in tennis, football… or in the RPG from 1996 with Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars on Super Nintendo. A license developed by Square Enix, which knows role-playing games inside out, and published by Big N. 

Based on turn-based combat, the software allowed players to embody Mario, but also Bowser, Princess Peach, Mallow and Geno, all of whom enjoyed special attacks and techniques. Since then, Nintendo has taken over the genre with two franchises: Paper Mario and Mario & Luigi. 

A Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars 2 before retirement​The game’s director, Chihiro Fujioka (who also collaborated on Mario & Luigi), sees himself ending his long career with a new Super Mario RPG. He expressed his wish to the YouTube channel MinnMax, comments relayed and translated by  : 

_I would love to make a new one. During my career, I’ve been involved in a lot of games, but if possible, I’d really like my last to be another Super Mario RPG game. I would like to go back to the license and create a Mario RPG (different from Mario & Luigi), where we only control Mario. _

The call is launched, but will it be heard by Square Enix, Nintendo or both at the same time? You will surely have to be patient. In the weeks and months to come, Big N will stick to the releases of their schedule with new circuits for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – in the absence of a Mario Kart 9 – and a more sporty title, Mario Strikers: Battle League Football . If you really want to relive the Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars adventure, you still have the Wii and Wii U Virtual Console.

_Would you be interested in the return of the license on Nintendo Switch? Or would you rather the builder stick to Paper Mario and Mario & Luigi? _Leave us your comments in the section below

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Fuck



At least they gave us some decent amount of heads up. Time to buy the rest of the stuff on my list.

The amount of games you can only buy on either the WiiU or 3DS is sad really. How the fuck can you even buy the Metroid series after this? 

Official Game preservation is in the shitter. Get your pirate hats on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> At least they gave us some decent amount of heads up. Time to buy the rest of the stuff on my list.
> 
> The amount of games you can only buy on either the WiiU or 3DS is sad really. How the fuck can you even buy the Metroid series after this?
> 
> Official Game preservation is in the shitter. Get your pirate hats on.


I thought about buying a bunch of games and just downloading them later


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2022)

"Random" 

----

There are quite a few jrpgs on the 3ds that I've missed, but with the way the Switch is going in that genre, I'll probably never be able to play them anyways. Wii U . . . most everything of note has already been upgraded/ported to the Switch, except Xenoblade X, Nintendoloand, Color Splash, Wooly World, and Star Fox Zero, and I got those, so I aint sweating too much there at least.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2022)

That's my thing too, I have hard copies of the Fire Emblem games I want, the only one I might go after is a digital copy of the ones that are like $400 because I will not spend that much on a Fire Emblem game that I intend to play. 

Even then it might not be worth it because the stuff that is going away is largely uninteresting or available elsewhere or stuff I will never have time to play because the new games coming out are so good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2022)

They won’t revert the decision. They won’t put Virtual Console on Switch. They’ll just shove NSO down your throats, you’ll own nothing. You’ll all forget about this when Chris Prat says his first Mario line.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They won’t revert the decision. They won’t put Virtual Console on Switch. They’ll just shove NSO down your throats, you’ll own nothing. You’ll all forget about this when Chris Prat says his first Mario line.


I don't particularly care about this like, right now. The same way I didn't care when Sony did this similar thing a few years back. From the last two years I have a shit ton of games I need to play. I have almost zero desire to play anything older than PS4 era at this point. 

"You'll own nothing." 

Just keep hard copies of your actual games? I still have my original copy of Melee because it's important to me. Same for Twin Snakes. I might have sold other games and didn't even have the console to play them on for a bit, but I kept those games. 

People ares do dramatic, you want a company to maintain a whole online architecture system forever. Sure it probably costs almost nothing for these games to stay on that server, but they probably make less than that. And you'll be able to download them for a while still, just buy them now so you can play them later if that's big a deal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2022)

I’m phone posting and traveling so I’m not gonna lose time here. This is just a tad bigger than “Keep your games, bro”. Good on you not giving a fuck about game preservation, though, let’s all give our money for a rental service with emulation worse than the fucking Wii.

Ironically enough, I’ve been playing 3DS virtual console stuff during this trip that will be lost forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just keep hard copies of your actual games? I still have my original copy of Melee because it's important to me. Same for Twin Snakes. I might have sold other games and didn't even have the console to play them on for a bit, but I kept those games.



While you're right and I agree (I hoard my old stuff like a madman these days), the simple long and short of the matter is that this decision is pretty obviously being made to give further incentive to NSO, and you don't really have to have a stake in the particular games being lost to know that it's just plain bad news bears to hold old games that people wanna play behind a subscription model that needs to be constantly updated in order to even have the privilege of accessing them. It's a sham, pretty flat out.

A relatively blisteringly cheap sham all things considered, but a sham nontheless. But like Deathbringer said, at the very least they gave a year's heads up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2022)

Shirker said:


> While you're right and I agree (I hoard my old stuff like a madman these days), the simple long and short of the matter is that this decision is pretty obviously being made to give further incentive to NSO, and you don't really have to have a stake in the particular games being lost to know that it's just plain bad news bears to hold old games that people wanna play behind a subscription model that needs to be constantly updated in order to even have the privilege of accessing them. It's a sham, pretty flat out.
> 
> A relatively blisteringly cheap sham all things considered, but a sham nontheless. But like Deathbringer said, at the very least they gave a year's heads up.


Does it? I mean a lot of the games aren't even on there yet. I don't think that they're going to put the GC stuff in there.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2022)

At this point, if someone hasn't whatever it was they wanted to buy off those E-shops it's because they had no intent on buying. The 3DS possibly excluded for a minute because it lived longer, but let's not pretend the WiiU's eshop catalog actually grew over the years. It hasn't, it just sat there.

And the usual games people bought were more than likely bought already along with a few others. For me it was the entire Battle Network series.

Seems entirely dishonest to be shocked or upset they're closing when we know the vast majority long stopped using said shops.

And for those that still planned on getting something from them just for some reason or another they forgot, they gave those people a decent heads up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2022)

I think that's missing the point a bit.

Peoples' problem isn't that the WiiU and 3DS stuff is shutting down in and of itself. They're old af, it makes sense. The problem is it's shutting the Virtual Console down instead of just moving it or something, and it doesn't help that the alternative kinda stinks if you're the type of crazy person that likes to have the games they bought in an easily accessable location, like their home screen or on the shelf.

I dunno man, at the risk of sounding melodramatic, It feels equally disengenuous to me to just sorta shrug shoulders at another in a long line of bad precedents being set. Especially when actions like this indirectly encourage the very stuff that the company routinely flips it's lid over.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2022)

The virtual console isn't as big of a deal as the games and DLC that will be permanently lost. It's the exclusive content that's the issue.

The handling of Nintendo's classic material being made available is important but not quite as much so.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2022)

Games maybe, but they wind up in a similar category as the DLC in my book of which is "Are people still actually buying them to the point it's worth keeping the store up?"

This just seems more the digital equivalent to when shops stop selling games of a certain platform.

Yes, games will be lost.

However in this case it's even more "permanent" for whichever games were digital only.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The virtual console isn't as big of a deal as the games and DLC that will be permanently lost. It's the exclusive content that's the issue.
> 
> The handling of Nintendo's classic material being made available is important but not quite as much so.


That's a fair take, yeah.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2022)

Retro updated their twitter page



Looks kinda phazony up in here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Retro updated their twitter page
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kinda phazony up in here


What if we not do Phazon again though considering we blew the planet up?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Official Game preservation is in the shitter. Get your pirate hats on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just keep hard copies of your actual games?



Not every game has a hard copy, and when some do they're behind preordering walls like limitedrun stuff. 

Anyways, I'd like nothing more to have more physical games, but we all know the industry has been desperately trying to move away from that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Feb 18, 2022)

lemme just keep my hard copies of Dual Destinies and Spirit of Justice

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## jesusus (Feb 18, 2022)

No surprise, this is a company that sells plastic Happy Meal toys as DLCs


----------



## JayK (Feb 18, 2022)

jesusus said:


> No surprise, this is a company that sells plastic Happy Meal toys as DLCs


its almost shocking how many people defended the Skyward Sword amiibo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not every game has a hard copy, and when some do they're behind preordering walls like limitedrun stuff.
> 
> Anyways, I'd like nothing more to have more physical games, but we all know the industry has been desperately trying to move away from that shit.


Yes. but we're not talking about new games. The games we're talking about are old. So they were only ever hard copies a lot of the time. Sure the DLC in this case will be lost, but that's just how DLC and games on servers tend to end up. The real deal is no one is downloading most of this stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2022)

Random friend that never played a Nintendo game in their life: It begins

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2022)

Ive played and replayed the hell out of MM exclusively on my N64 so I didn’t know about this. It ain’t all bad, I see.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 26, 2022)

That's pretty awesome. One of the things that makes me mad is playing and older game and finding out that frame rates or something mess up cut scenes or event triggers.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2022)

From to Wii to Wii U and Nintendo wondered why no one knew what the hell is was about leading to poor sales.

from Switch to Switch Off, leaving Nintendo execs absolutely flabergasted as to why their console that doesn't play games fails to sell.  

Just spitballing here. Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft always have this weird cycle of screwing up  at some point, course correcting to success and screwing up again.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 1, 2022)

Yeah, they definitely like to go hot cold hot cold don't they?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 1, 2022)

Damn, who could have guessed the next console of a company working closely with Nvidia would have DLSS?


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 1, 2022)

*sigh*

Let me get my shotgun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2022)

Finally, some heavy hitters this year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah really dogshit year ahead with Elden Ring, Triangle Strategy, Kirby, Mario Strikers, HFW and Xenoblade 3.

Glover safed what little there could be safed.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 13, 2022)

celebrated the this week with some updated sales numbers. We now have a look at the top 35 best-selling games in Japan since launch.

1. Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 7,183,333
2. Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 4,764,379
3. Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 4,429,626
4. Pokemon Sword / Shield – 4,309,812
5. Splatoon 2 – 4,031,223
6. Ring Fit Adventure – 3,074,777
7. Momotaro Dentetsu: Showa, Heisei, Reiwa mo Teiban! – 2,597,078
8. Minecraft – 2,514,952
9. Pokemon Brilliant Diamond / Shining Pearl – 2,502,926
10. Monster Hunter Rise – 2,357,260
11. Super Mario Odyssey – 2,323,559
12. Super Mario Party – 2,060,160
13. Zelda: Breath of the Wild – 1,955,649
14. Pokemon Legends: Arceus – 1,923,870
15. Pokemon: Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 1,794,024
16. Super Mario Maker 2 – 1,197,024
17. New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe – 1,158,604
18. Super Mario 3D World + Bowser’s Fury – 1,018,313
19. Kirby Star Allies – 963,497
20. Clubhouse Games: 51 Worldwide Classics – 927,244
21. Mario Party Superstars – 865,507
22. Luigi’s Mansion 3 – 829,847
23. Taiko no Tatsujin: Drum ‘n’ Fun! – 696,054
24. Fishing Spirits: Nintendo Switch Version – 675,710
25. Pikmin 3 Deluxe – 614,770
26. Super Mario 3D All-Stars – 614,454
27. Dragon Quest XI S – 561,482
28. Mario Tennis Aces – 499,331
29. 1-2 Switch – 488,309
30. ARMS – 466,695
31. Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games Tokyo 2020 – 422,191
32. Dr. Kawashima’s Brain Training for Nintendo Switch – 415,158
33. Hyrule Warriors: Age of Calamity – 387,707
34. Pokken Tournament DX – 355,713
35. eBaseball Powerful Pro Yakyuu 2020 – 342,187

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> celebrated the this week with some updated sales numbers. We now have a look at the top 35 best-selling games in Japan since launch.
> 
> 1. Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 7,183,333
> 2. Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 4,764,379
> ...


No Metroid?


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2022)

JayK said:


> Yeah really dogshit year ahead with Elden Ring, Triangle Strategy, Kirby, Mario Strikers, HFW and Xenoblade 3.
> 
> Glover safed what little there could be safed.


Dont forget Bayonetta 3


----------



## JayK (Mar 13, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Dont forget Bayonetta 3


I didn't forget about Zelda and Bayonetta.


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2022)

JayK said:


> I didn't forget about Zelda and Bayonetta.


We dont even know if Zelda came out in 2022


----------



## jesusus (Mar 13, 2022)

I still can't believe sword and shield sold 4 million copies


----------



## JayK (Mar 13, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> We dont even know if Zelda came out in 2022


But for Bayonetta we do?


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2022)

JayK said:


> But for Bayonetta we do?


Isnt that save?I dont see why they should aim for 2023

And Prime 4 is just a big "?".


----------



## JayK (Mar 13, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Isnt that save?


lol



Ziggy said:


> I dont see why they should aim for 2023


Because the game is clearly in development hell thanks to Platinum.


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2022)

Wait,Legends: Arceus almost outselled fucking Zelda?


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2022)

JayK said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Because the game is clearly in development hell thanks to Platinum.


Damn,thought the development is fine.

Seems like my list for 2022 is getting smaller and smaller


----------



## JayK (Mar 13, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Damn,thought the development is fine.


If you think the development of a simple hack'n slash which we barely heard anything of in 5 years is going fine then Idk what to tell you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> celebrated the this week with some updated sales numbers. We now have a look at the top 35 best-selling games in Japan since launch.
> 
> 1. Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 7,183,333
> 2. Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 4,764,379
> ...



Japan makes the best games, but also has the shittiest taste. SMTV and Dread not reaching 300k+ sales is a travesty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 13, 2022)

What is with that sales list? Fire Emblem sold like 3 million copies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Japan makes the best games, but also has the shittiest taste. SMTV and Dread not reaching 300k+ sales is a travesty.


Metroid also has over a million sales.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Metroid also has over a million sales.



Not in Japan apparently it didn't.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What is with that sales list? Fire Emblem sold like 3 million copies



*BEST SELLING GAMES IN JAPAN*


----------



## JayK (Mar 13, 2022)

Baseball and some other low effort arcade games selling more than SMT V and Metroid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)

JayK said:


> Baseball and some other low effort arcade games selling more than SMT V and Metroid.



Why is Baseball even a sport?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not in Japan apparently it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> *BEST SELLING GAMES IN JAPAN*


I missed the Japan part. These numbers are practically useless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I missed the Japan part. These numbers are practically useless.



@MusubiKazesaru why you here posting useless numbers?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)

JayK said:


> If you think the development of a simple hack'n slash which we barely heard anything of in 5 years is going fine then Idk what to tell you.



Oh shit, nobody pinged you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xebec (Mar 13, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> celebrated the this week with some updated sales numbers. We now have a look at the top 35 best-selling games in Japan since launch.
> 
> 1. Animal Crossing: New Horizons – 7,183,333
> 2. Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 4,764,379
> ...


No SMT V and Xenoblade DE/2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh shit, nobody pinged you?


How could you not have heard, the internet blew up when that shit was announced. People were jacking off in the streets and flipping cars over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People were jacking off in the streets and flipping cars over.




Nah, that was just me. Sorry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 13, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> No SMT V and Xenoblade DE/2


You know that is weird. I’m pretty 2 at bare minimum was enough to chart.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 13, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You know that is weird. I’m pretty 2 at bare minimum was enough to chart.


I think Nintendo cut off 2's physical sales not too long after launch, and since then, the majority of its sales (like the voucher discounts and post-Smash hype purchases) were from digital, which usually aren't tracked by Famitsu.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 14, 2022)

I don't know what I want from him next - Kid Icarus Uprising HD, Kid Icarus Uprising 2, Subspace Emissary 2.0 for Ultimate, or something entirely new.

Either way, looking forward to it.

But then again, it could just be Smash 7


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 14, 2022)

*Given everyone nutting over Elden Ring, decides to get DS remastered on the cheap out of curiousity, first thing he notices while making sure the game works before heading off to Triangle Strategy?*

"Who the hell ties confirmation to the B button?!"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> *Given everyone nutting over Elden Ring, decides to get DS remastered on the cheap out of curiousity, first thing he notices while making sure the game works before heading off to Triangle Strategy?*
> 
> "Who the hell ties confirmation to the B button?!"


Yeah, this bugged the shit out of me when I played the demo. Those retards mapped the buttons like the backwards control schemes on the other consoles.

You can hard remap the controls on the Switch itself, but I've never found a game other than Dark Souls that did something so moronic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2022)

I loved the new Kid Icarus vibes and designs. But the stylus gameplay was a huge turn off. Would love for a sequel or remake/remaster but with normal human controls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | git gud 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 14, 2022)

They'd have to completely overhaul ground gameplay. Other than that I'd be all in for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I loved the new Kid Icarus vibes and designs. But the stylus gameplay was a huge turn off. Would love for a sequel or remake/remaster but with normal human controls.


I kept my reticle in one place then moved Pit around in the air sections. Easy


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2022)

Can we talk about how exciting Chrono Cross is going to be? Loved that game when it first came out, screw the Trigger morons.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 15, 2022)

Starrk said:


> Can we talk about how exciting Chrono Cross is going to be? Loved that game when it first came out, screw the Trigger morons.


A man can love and appreciate both. 

Won't get it right away, but when I do, I'm really looking forward to being able to delve into Radical Dreamers and see how that goes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I loved the new Kid Icarus vibes and designs. But the stylus gameplay was a huge turn off. Would love for a sequel or remake/remaster but with normal human controls.



Sakurai uploaded a video of this really basic shooting game prototype while Smash DLC was still a thing. Wouldn't be surprised if he releases another arcadey shooting game that's not Kid Icarus.

Or maybe it will be Kid Icarus 2, Sakurai pretty much implied that he works on whatever he wants if he's working with Nintendo. Although that backfires since he's too much of a perfectionist and can't stand the idea of anyone else doing Smash.

Hope he chills that autism and works on something new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I kept my reticle in one place then moved Pit around in the air sections. Easy



Like I said, retarded controls. 

It's not about being easy, it's about not liking the controls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Like I said, retarded controls.
> 
> It's not about being easy, it's about not liking the controls.



I just rest the 3DS on a small stand and play it sitting down on my bed. Kinda made it my late night game for a minute.

Ironic you have to play it like some weird home console and not a handheld but you can make it slightly less arthritis inducing. It speaks to the game's quality that I go out of my way to engineer something to play it well. Except when you're on the ground. That just kinda sucked.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2022)

I like the ground gameplay more so


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 15, 2022)

I wasn't able to get the game with the stand, so I did this thing where I made the OK sign with my stylus hand and then used my three spare fingers to press against the backs of the screens and the center hinges to anchor it. It worked out pretty well. I could play it like that laying down and just breeze through stuff ache free. I was working with an XL also, so that helped.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 15, 2022)

I mean the game was definitely enjoyable but good luck playing at higher difficulties with that control scheme.

A shame because multiplayer looked fun.


----------



## Steven (Mar 15, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> good luck playing at higher difficulties with that control scheme.


Oh god,i stopped at level 5 on hard mode

Impossible to dodge anything and enemys deals to much damage


----------



## JayK (Mar 16, 2022)

I dont know anyone who cleared the entire game on level 9 cause the ground gameplay was just that busted.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 16, 2022)

I was rolling through the first section's level 9s and cleaning up in multiplayer until MH4U came out. Thus ended my KIU career. Monster Hunter kind of took over my 3ds time until the end of its lifespan. I still sorely miss the touch screen shortcuts in the modern games.

-----

Anyhoo, done with Arceus.
I want to get into Triangle Strategy, but I have a copy of NEO TWEWY that's been waiting on my shelf for months.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 16, 2022)

You know, it's kind of bs that in order to get a hard copy of .hack GU Recoded for Switch you need to purchase from Namco with the manga and music disc.....but it came with a manga and music disc sooooo I only complain about the inconvenience.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 17, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> You know, it's kind of bs that in order to get a hard copy of .hack GU Recoded for Switch you need to purchase from Namco with the manga and music disc.....but it came with a manga and music disc sooooo I only complain about the inconvenience.


I see some standalone Asian Territory versions.

I actually have three Asian Switch games.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 21, 2022)

Nintendo has just released a new 14.0.0 firmware update for Switch, and it’s rather significant. Users can finally use a “groups” feature to help organize their games on the home menu.

To create a new group, go all the way to the right and select “All Software”. You can then press the “L” button to start an actual group. You can sort through your content by last time played, play time, title, and publisher. After this, you can even arrange how the software will be displayed. The final step is simply creating a group name.

Other than the ability to create groups, today’s update also includes some changes for Bluetooth audio volume.

The full patch notes for the 14.0.0 Switch firmware update are as follows:





> *“Groups” feature was added to the All Software menu.*
> 
> You can now create groups of software to help organize your software titles.
> Making groups for different game genres, developers, or whatever you’d like to organize by may make it easier to find the application you want.
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nintendo has just released a new 14.0.0 firmware update for Switch, and it’s rather significant. Users can finally use a “groups” feature to help organize their games on the home menu.
> 
> To create a new group, go all the way to the right and select “All Software”. You can then press the “L” button to start an actual group. You can sort through your content by last time played, play time, title, and publisher. After this, you can even arrange how the software will be displayed. The final step is simply creating a group name.
> 
> ...


I saw people talking about folders again and was so confused. I'll probably never use this lol.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 4, 2022)

*Spoiler*: _When people be wondering if all that FEH money is being used for the next FE_ 






I say it's being put to good use. 

Also, this has no business going this hard. Damn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 4, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> *Spoiler*: _When people be wondering if all that FEH money is being used for the next FE_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean the heroes team doesn't seem to be working on the real games at all and I would say that Heroes makes more money than some mainline FE games. It is my favorite mobile game atm


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2022)

So it looks like some emulation for the Switches Game Boy Advance Player leaked, so there is something else to look forward to.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So it looks like some emulation for the Switches Game Boy Advance Player leaked, so there is something else to look forward to.



You mean a new Online tier


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You mean a new Online tier


That would be hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 18, 2022)

You're all Platinum tier to me.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 18, 2022)

Was only a matter of time. Now where Jet Force Gemini at?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 18, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Was only a matter of time. Now where Jet Force Gemini at?


MY BOY

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You mean a new Online tier





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That would be hilarious.



Imagine...


----------



## Aduro (Apr 19, 2022)

I got the expanded switch online and I think its already good value for money, at least by nintendo standards. A few years back they were selling remasters of some of the games at full price on the 3DS.

But they could do with decent manuals and controller mapping for some of the games. Banjo Kazooie is irritatingly different to the N64 controls.

The N64's Mario Tennis is hard as nails lol. Its good to have a roster of simple game like that if you've got friends around.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 26, 2022)

Please let this be Kid Icarus Uprising


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2022)

Apparently the Switch just outsold the 3DS in Japan.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Apparently the Switch just outsold the 3DS in Japan.



Hybrid too stronk. Too bad Nintendo gotta innovate every fucking gen so they wont continue with this strat.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2022)

You would hope not. They finally managed to combine their handheld and console markets.

There is no going back now besides having the Switch follow similar iterations to their handhelds.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2022)

RIP, exposed Princess thigh.

We hardly knew Ye.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 7, 2022)

Buuuut say hello to Mad Max Soccer Plugsuits. 

Also, is Rosaline about to call a drone strike on the competition?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> RIP, exposed Princess thigh.
> 
> We hardly knew Ye.


Also defined butts


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> RIP, exposed Princess thigh.
> 
> We hardly knew Ye.



Why are power rangers playing football?

Rosalina even has a Saiyan scouter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are power rangers playing football?



My thoughts exactly. 

This game has customization so I hope we still get short shorts.

I want short shorts.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Also defined butts



Don't remind me.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> RIP, exposed Princess thigh.
> 
> We hardly knew Ye.


No midriff either what is even the point of the game anymore?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 7, 2022)

me, playing Mario Kart online, comes across a player by the name "GameGramps"

Naw, it's just a very specific coincidence, surely.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 10, 2022)

Sales numbers and such from this quarter are out


Switch at 107 million
Mario Kart is at 45 million. Yeesh.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 10, 2022)

That Mario Kart DLC did its job I see. Of which I still have to reluctantly buy.

*grumble grumble*

Heeey look at Kirby go.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 10, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> That Mario Kart DLC did its job I see. Of which I still have to reluctantly buy.
> 
> *grumble grumble*
> 
> Heeey look at Kirby go.


Mario Kart is like golf in a lot of aspects.


----------



## Naruto (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2022)

>This video is private

 mean if you don't want us to see it, then why post it?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2022)

The Switch outsold the PS4 in the US.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The Switch outsold the PS4 in the US.



Hybrid power


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >This video is private
> 
> mean if you don't want us to see it, then why post it?


It wasn't when I posted it, it was the official indie direct stream.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2022)

Naruto said:


> It wasn't when I posted it, it was the official indie direct stream.



Oh, anything good?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Aduro (May 14, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> That Mario Kart DLC did its job I see. Of which I still have to reluctantly buy.
> 
> *grumble grumble*


You can get it with the switch online exansion pack, and its genuinely not a bad deal. if you already get switch online. I had a pretty good time playing the original mario tennis, Banjo Kazooie, F Zero and some of the megadrive side scrollers as portables.

Mario Tennis especially, that game is legit hard as nails, even after I looked up the controls (since it doesn't come with a manual). Its really fun for couch multiplayer.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 14, 2022)

Aduro said:


> You can get it with the switch online exansion pack, and its genuinely not a bad deal. if you already get switch online. I had a pretty good time playing the original mario tennis, Banjo Kazooie, F Zero and some of the megadrive side scrollers as portables.
> 
> Mario Tennis especially, that game is legit hard as nails, even after I looked up the controls (since it doesn't come with a manual). Its really fun for couch multiplayer.



No, I mean I legit do not have a copy of MK8D.


----------



## Simon (May 14, 2022)

Where the fuck is silksong oh my god

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2022)

Simon said:


> Where the fuck is silksong oh my god



Tbh I think HK looks like a pretty hard game to develop. Especially by poor dingos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2022)

Pretty good sale if you live in the US


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 24, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pretty good sale if you live in the US


The link is kind of broken.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The link is kind of broken.


Just worked for me. Let me get another one


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 24, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just worked for me. Let me get another one


Still can't see it. I quoted your post and there was a small code in the amazon brackets which I put in the amazon search engine - were you talking about this? 
Prinny Presents NIS Classics Volume 1: Phantom Brave: The Hermuda Triangle Remastered / Soul Nomad & The World Eaters Deluxe Edition​
I can't seem to post a link either. Just paste that into amazon I guess. 30 bucks for neato artbook, anthology cd and two games. Doesn't sound too shabby.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Still can't see it. I quoted your post and there was a small code in the amazon brackets which I put in the amazon search engine - were you talking about this?
> Prinny Presents NIS Classics Volume 1: Phantom Brave: The Hermuda Triangle Remastered / Soul Nomad & The World Eaters Deluxe Edition​
> I can't seem to post a link either. Just paste that into amazon I guess. 30 bucks for neato artbook, anthology cd and two games. Doesn't sound too shabby.


Yeah it's on super sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just worked for me. Let me get another one




I can't see shit.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 25, 2022)

@shit

I call upon you once again, please help this man see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shit (May 26, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I can't see shit.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> @shit
> 
> I call upon you once again, please help this man see


I'm literally taking a shit as I type this

Funny how the world works

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2022)

lol, I see it just fine.
Maybe the link isn't compatible with desktop or something.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2022)

Shirker said:


> lol, I see it just fine.
> Maybe the link isn't compatible with desktop or something.


It worked for me on mobile but not on my PC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @shit
> 
> I call upon you once again, please help this man see





shit said:


> I'm literally taking a shit as I type this
> 
> Funny how the world works





Shirker said:


> lol, I see it just fine.
> Maybe the link isn't compatible with desktop or something.





MusubiKazesaru said:


> It worked for me on mobile but not on my PC.





Fuck you guys and your deliberate prank.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 26, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck you guys and your deliberate prank.


Nah, it just compounded.

One might also say it _piled up_.



Like shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2022)

WE GOT 'EM, LADS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 26, 2022)

Shirker said:


> WE GOT 'EM, LADS


Best elaborate prank ever.


----------



## Xebec (May 27, 2022)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2022)

Oh that's nice. Look at them re-releasing KotOR 2.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 28, 2022)

This was posted two posts ago.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2022)

I wonder how I missed it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I wonder how I missed it.


......age.......


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ......age.......


Nah, I think the page just jumped past it for me.


----------



## blakstealth (May 31, 2022)

Plz be real


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 31, 2022)

Tell me more about these fat butted splatoon idols

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 31, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Tell me more about these fat butted splatoon idols

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2022)

You just reminded me that Mike Inel exists and how much I missed his stuff.

Apparently he's been working on a model kit simulator game. Shine on, you crazy diamond.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2022)

1-2 Switch Off


----------



## JayK (Jun 8, 2022)

They develop sequels for this trash but apparently can't afford dev money or how they put it *dOn'T hAvE aNy IdEaS* for a new F-Zero, Golden Sun or fuck even Earthbound.

What a company.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2022)

Nintendo just skipping the Direct this summer and blasting everything important on youtube? Or is Fire Emblem small potatoes?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 8, 2022)

More that a Warriors game is small potatoes if anything.


----------



## JayK (Jun 8, 2022)

The amount of people who care about this game is close to nonexistent.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 8, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Nintendo just skipping the Direct this summer and blasting everything important on youtube? Or is Fire Emblem small potatoes?


well it comes out in 2 weeks and has a demo no need for it to be in the direct i guess


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

LMAO this is the funniest shit ever

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO this is the funniest shit ever


Imagine being one of the losers waiting all day in that dumb waiting room that warns you not to refresh or exit the page or else you would be kicked to the back of the line. What losers! Imagine being one of the schmoes searching for work-arounds online and everytime you find one that appears to work, Nintendo had already shut down that exploit. Fucking schmoes. Imagine being a dumbass thinking you had finally found a work-around yourself, only for the site to tell you that your item limit had been reached even though you only clicked on the purchase of the item only once. What dumbasses! Imagine being a chump and thinking you could get yourself that limited run Waifublade 3 special edition box set that was only available through nintendo's shitty site on that day. What chumps! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Imagine being one of the losers waiting all day in that dumb waiting room that warns you not to refresh or exit the page or else you would be kicked to the back of the line. What losers! Imagine being one of the schmoes searching for work-arounds online and everytime you find one that appears to work, Nintendo had already shut down that exploit. Fucking schmoes. Imagine being a dumbass thinking you had finally found a work-around yourself, only for the site to tell you that your item limit had been reached even though you only clicked on the purchase of the item only once. What dumbasses! Imagine being a chump and thinking you could get yourself that limited run Waifublade 3 special edition box set that was only available through nintendo's shitty site on that day. What chumps! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I had the page opened on my main Chrome Window for like weeks and weeks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 10, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I had the page opened on my main Chrome Window for like weeks and weeks


Hahah, nerd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2022)

Now that I got my tinspitefoil hat back on, this whole fiasco ending with the Wario smugface must have been just another one of NOA's bitter middle fingers to Xenoblade fans for the whole Operation Rainfall thing shining a light on their shitty practices and having Nintendo's Japan offices oversee them even harder, forcing them to bring the games to the fans over here for worldwide release for every single release. When framed like that, the pettyness of it all is insignificant before the righteous fact that the game itself is still coming out to fans when it should.  



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I had the page opened on my main Chrome Window for like weeks and weeks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2022)

There might have been a leak of the next Fire Emblem game. I don't know how credible it is, my Google Alert picked it up and sometimes it picks up articles without the words fire or emblem in there. This is apparently one of those things where this build of the game is really old. It does look distinctly like FE in some ways.

The art direction feels a little off.


Here are the images included in the article:



Edit: 

This might be the real deal, the Google Alerts keep coming in and there's more sits and news showing up. 


^That one basically says that the game is ready to go. 


^same pictures from a different source.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2022)

I think I like the portrait artstyle more than 3H's. Cool if true, and I really wouldn't expect it till next year given how the rest of the year is pretty full. 

There has been many a recent tales of Nintendo just sitting on completed games recently.  Xenoblade 3 was supposedly one, and that is why it could take up the July slot when Splatoon 3 hit a hiccup. Bayonetta 3 I susupect could potentially have also been finished for a while.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I think I like the portrait artstyle more than 3H's. Cool if true, and I really wouldn't expect it till next year given how the rest of the year is pretty full.
> 
> There has been many a recent tales of Nintendo just sitting on completed games recently.  Xenoblade 3 was supposedly one, and that is why it could take up the July slot when Splatoon 3 hit a hiccup. Bayonetta 3 I susupect could potentially have also been finished for a while.


Didn't Intelligent Systems drop a new paper Mario like a month after they told everyone lol? 

I think that they haven't mentioned it because of Three Hopes and stealing its thunder. 

I really do hope that the art style becomes a little better. The character portraits do look okay in the one screen.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2022)

If they actually delay a Fire Emblem game for Three Hopes then that is legit the dumbest thing I have ever seen and would absolutely be fitting for Nintendo to do.

Three Hopes and Fire Emblem have NOTHING in common.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2022)

JayK said:


> If they actually delay a Fire Emblem game for Three Hopes then that is legit the dumbest thing I have ever seen and would absolutely be fitting for Nintendo to do.
> 
> Three Hopes and Fire Emblem have NOTHING in common.


Three Hopes is a Fire Emblem game... 

Whether people like it or not it has the trappings of a Fire Emblem game and uses some of the same characters, language, and one of the worlds from an FE game. 

Also it's not stupid, announcing a mainline game before this game comes out could cause sales to be lower.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2022)

It's a Warriors game my dude no matter how ya wanna slice it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2022)

Correct. Three Hopes is a warriors game, first and foremost. People can yell "But it takes elements of....." yes, that's the thing. It takes elements from an FE game, yes, but it is not FE.

Announcing a new FE wouldn't do anything to Three Hopes as Three Hopes is aimed straight for more musou fans and those that want more 3H lore specifically. And unlike AoC which definitely felt like a bait and switch from what was being advertised 3H's setting lends to the multiple timelines schtick.

Lastly, I could understand if a new FE was released closed to Three Hopes. Then yeah, it would eat sales. But an announcement for a game that'd be released months later? Nah.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2022)

Screenshots check out with the rumor of the Atelier team being responsible for the art. Definitely also shows with the weird ass looking MC.

Heavily prefer this though over the shallow art design of Three Houses. Atlus didn't even try.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2022)

Holding off a done or near done game release for strategic reasons is infinitely preferable to rushing one for said reasons full stop.

To be honest, games development as it stands is the most headass shit imaginable. I'm not gonna take issue with any company for having a game in the chamber because they're afraid it'll cannibalize a spinoff. A somewhat silly reason, sure, but it just means that when it is "officially" announced we don't have to worry about delays or getting a functionally borked product

Allll that said, I'm hoping the extra time they've got it simmering on the stove allows them to clean it up. It certainly looks more vibrant than 3H, but it still has a weird muddiness about it. I'd like to think developing 3 games for the switch would help them get better at working out any kinks so as not to give us yet another ugly-as-fuck mainline game.

EDIT*
Also, why is the text in Chinese?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 15, 2022)

Still no new news about Bayonetta 3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2022)

Steven said:


> Still no new news about Bayonetta 3


development is going well

just wait another 5 years to see how well it is going

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Jun 15, 2022)

JayK said:


> development is going well
> 
> just wait another 5 years to see how well it is going


Just 5 years?Damn,thats faster as getting a gameplay trailer for Metroid 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2022)

JayK said:


> development is going well
> 
> just wait another 5 years to see how well it is going


I’m gonna quote every doompost you’ve made about Bayo 3 over the years and list them just below the  Launch trailer in the thread. Shit's gonna be Platinum.

Reactions: Jackpot! 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2022)

Switch sales have surpassed 25 million units sold in Japan, data from Famitsu has revealed. The specific number is 25,010,404 units.

Here’s a breakdown of sales by model:

– Switch: 18,379,851 units
– Switch Lite: 4,754,257 units
– Switch OLED: 1,876,296 units

The top five games sold in Japan are:

– Animal Crossing: New Horizons: 7,621,929 units sold
– Super Smash Bros. Ultimate: 4,895,873 units sold
– Mario Kart 8 Deluxe: 4,664,614 units sold
– Pokemon Sword and Shield: 4,345,336 units sold
– Splatoon 2: 4,086,738 units sold


----------



## Steven (Jun 16, 2022)

No Zelda in the top 5?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2022)

Steven said:


> No Zelda in the top 5?


It's probably 6 or 7. I still think it's weird that AC sold so well, but it's literally the most sold game there aside from Pokemon Green and Red.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2022)

Steven said:


> No Zelda in the top 5?



Zelda never did amazing in Japan although BotW had the best performance. But it can’t keep up with the crazy numbers in the top 5. Shit explains why Splatoon just gets sequels in record time


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's probably 6 or 7. I still think it's weird that AC sold so well, but it's literally the most sold game there aside from Pokemon Green and Red.



COVID, mang

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2022)

Shirker said:


> COVID, mang


People still bought the series before Covid. New Leaf was a best seller too and the games before it did well too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 16, 2022)

Shirker said:


> COVID, mang


There is that. And also, never underestimate the power of emotionally manipulative commercials with japanese school girls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2022)

Nope. *shoves those stupid new switch speculations off the cliff*


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2022)

I only believe wedbush analysts


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 20, 2022)

Nintendo, save us, we said.

And finally, they have answered!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2022)

You just know Nintendo will come up with a calamity of a name like the "Switch To" confusing millions of soccer moms and grandparents around the world.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm still mad that they didn't call the Switch Lite the Lite Switch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2022)

Or maybe in France they will call it the "Switch Do" as in deux.

Little Frenchie: Ma mere, git me zee Switch Do
Mere: Ooo Lala mon petite baguette. Tu want ze Switch Do? But what does it Do?
Little Frenchie: it plays games Mama
Mere: oooooh, so tu want ze Switch zat do plays games oui oui?
Little Frenchie: Oui oui

*Mere goes on to buy an old Switch so vanilla, that she can't even turn her car right on her way back home due to joycon drifting*

*poor little Frenchie sees the vanilla Switch*

Little Frenchie: Ques que zis shit? Je wanted ze the Switch Do. Doooo.
Mere: Ze Switch Doodoo?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2022)

*Sees Direct specifically for XC3*

Nope. Skipping. We are now at the point where they're going to give too much information with the thing coming out in less than a month. So fuck that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Nintendo, save us, we said.
> 
> And finally, they have answered!



inb4 it's just 20 minutes of the Wario Screen of Death.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 20, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> inb4 it's just 20 minutes of the Wario Screen of Death.


That reminds me, they'll probably open up pre-orders for the special edition again after this. I am prepared for pain 



ShadowReij said:


> *Sees Direct specifically for XC3*
> 
> Nope. Skipping. We are now at the point where they're going to give too much information with the thing coming out in less than a month. So fuck that.


I don't think the Directs for either 2 or X really went that far into the really deep spoilers. Especially with how off the rails those both went. This one probably won't either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> That reminds me, they'll probably open up pre-orders for the special edition again after this. I am prepared for pain



Still the best professional shitpost I've ever seen.

Somehow managed to edge out George Bush's "Mission Accomplished" Banner


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> inb4 it's just 20 minutes of the Wario Screen of Death.



At first I thought you said Wario Death "Scream" and if they posted this shit and repeated it for 20 minutes, I'd forgive them for everything and start buying their games new again.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2022)

And one of them will always turn their head left

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2022)

I'd buy it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd buy it.



Nintendo:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2022)

Nothing will beat Capcom's" buy Darkstalkers collection to gauge interest" hustle. Ever since those shenanigans the gentlemen's agreements between consumers and companies of "we'll buy/make this shit" has been a bunch of bull for me.





Why yes your honor, this is where Capcom execs touched me. Why do you ask?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)

Mfw John Cena gave us Metroid Dread

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2022)

Even in the world of vidja, John goes over.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Even in the world of vidja, John goes over.



Weird they used a picture of an empty couch tho.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 27, 2022)

Boooo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nothing will beat Capcom's" buy Darkstalkers collection to gauge interest" hustle. Ever since those shenanigans the gentlemen's agreements between consumers and companies of "we'll buy/make this shit" has been a bunch of bull for me.



It's more like"Buy this Darkstalkers Collection that's not as good as the previous collection we've released if you want a new game, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)". Nowadays, they don't even call it Darkstalkers collection, they add a SF game here, Puzzle Fighter there and stick to CAPCOM BEAT EM UPPSSSSS COW-LECKSHION.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mfw John Cena gave us Metroid Dread



Huh. Pretty based.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Boooo



So a the direct was an indie showcase.....eh..I'll pass.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2022)

Rumor mongers who've been throwing this late June Direct around said that there would be a little bit of Nintendo stuff here. Not much, but some. Anyhoo, I expect a Bayo 3 blowout + October release date reveal atleast. DQ3 and DQX Offline too. And also Live a Live and hopefully more of it's amazing OP. I can't really think of any other 3rd party game coming. Maybe they finally reveal some MH Sunbreak Nintendo dlc.


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Boooo


Wheres my Bayonetta 3 release date?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2022)

Steven said:


> Wheres my Bayonetta 3 release date?


Tomorrow during the mini Direct, duh.


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Tomorrow during the mini Direct, duh.


Is that save to assume?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2022)

Steven said:


> Is that save to assume?


Considering the focus of the Direct being third parties, yeah, I feel it's a pretty safe assumption.

Plus certain leaks that slipped the dates of both the Xeno Direct and this Direct mentioned B3 being here, so there is that too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh. Pretty based.



Cena is wholesome and a real one IRL. 

Meanwhile Rocky is doing shitty raps, sells his nasty ass energy drink, and pitches himself onto anti-hero movies. All while topless. 



ShadowReij said:


> So a the direct was an indie showcase.....eh..I'll pass.



Bruh, can't you read? Nobody even mentioned indies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Considering the focus of the Direct being third parties, yeah, I feel it's a pretty safe assumption.
> 
> Plus certain leaks that slipped the dates of both the Xeno Direct and this Direct mentioned B3 being here, so there is that too.


Lets go!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cena is wholesome and a real one IRL.
> 
> Meanwhile Rocky is doing shitty raps, sells his nasty ass energy drink, and pitches himself onto anti-hero movies. All while topless.



Huh, so it's not just me kinda getting kinda bored of mr Johnson's schtick.
Yeah, John's more low key post-underwear-fighter career of just fucking around in silly movies and occasionally doing commercials definitely reads better than The Rock's current brand of attention seeking (even teasing getting into politics at one point). I mean, he still has time, but at the moment he's cool.

BTW, is Rock back at WWE yet? i keep seeing his name in my news feed in wrestling contexts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)

Shirker said:


> BTW, is Rock back at WWE yet?







Shirker said:


> Huh, so it's not just me kinda getting kinda bored of mr Johnson's schtick.
> Yeah, John's more low key post-underwear-fighter career of just fucking around in silly movies and occasionally doing commercials definitely reads better than The Rock's current brand of attention seeking (even teasing getting into politics at one point). I mean, he still has time, but at the moment he's cool.



I'd be okay with all of that if his rapping wasn't so offensive.  

This aint what Biggie, Tupac, Eazy E, and Proof died for

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 27, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> So a the direct was an indie showcase.....eh..I'll pass.


Third Party games, not Indies. Honestly we've been kind of lacking in third party games lately so I'm curious what'll be announced. Maybe something like that Arkham Collection that got listed on one site a while back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm sensing Mega Man 12


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm sensing Mega Man 12


What if . . . . Mega Man Legends 3?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> What if . . . . Mega Man Legends 3?



It's dead, Timmy.


----------



## JayK (Jun 27, 2022)

Steven said:


> Is that save to assume?


103%


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruh, can't you read? Nobody even mentioned indies



Most of the time these partner showcases are nothing but indies. So no.

Now, I could be surprised but I'm not expecting it with this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2022)

I am lowering my expectations just in case


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2022)

Jesus fuck you guys are depressing

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2022)

Is there a link up somewhere? We should be less than three hours away and no official countdown yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2022)

I'll still be at work so I'll miss it


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 28, 2022)

Megaman Battle Network Collection!!!!. YES!!!!!!! HELL. YES!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2022)

Persona 5 switch, boys. We did it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 28, 2022)

Capcom stays winning. The only thing making the collection absolutely God tier without question is online battles. That's the only real feature most would want.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2022)

Utopia Realm said:


> Megaman Battle Network Collection!!!!. YES!!!!!!! HELL. YES!!!!!!!!!!



Capcom is literally dumping most of their catalogue in my fat fucking mouth.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2022)

Naruto said:


> Persona 5 switch, boys. We did it.



From niche fame to everybody's dame! 

SLUT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 28, 2022)

Capcom just fucking destroyed this year.

Either that or it just highlights how weak everyone else's showing was.

Either way, not a bad showing at all for a 3rd party showcase. Lot of games had me going "Oooh I might actually want that"

Nier was a nice surprise. So I'll probably pick that. And while yes, I already have all the BN games on the WiiU I will be shelling for that collection.

Also, hold up. Sega does an abysmal showing of Frontiers first but then actually show a trailer that actually makes the game look fun? Wtf? 

And again, Atlas' mind is a fucking enigma. But hey, not complaining. The games are finally here.

Guess I'll hold playing Scrabble till I play 5 then.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 28, 2022)

Whenever they feel like it like I guess, they clearly looked at this clusterfuck of a show and went nope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2022)

Utopia Realm said:


> Megaman Battle Network Collection!!!!. YES!!!!!!! HELL. YES!!!!!!!!!!




I can hear my friend's asshole twitching from how hard he's Cumming right now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 28, 2022)

Well I got what I wanted: more Live A Live and Persona 3-5 ports. Finally get a chance to try Golden. 

Still kinda want Persona 2, tho.

Portal collection was a nice bonus. Maybe I'll pick that up (hopefully it's been long enough that I don't unconsciously remember all the puzzles.)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 28, 2022)

I think the hilarious part will be those that knock XC2 for being hyper anime and then turning to the Persona series. Like....wait....what? 

Not exactly the same true, but let's be honest the distance from the two ain't too far off either.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 28, 2022)

Siri and Alexa feeling a little nervous.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 28, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> I think the hilarious part will be those that knock XC2 for being hyper anime and then turning to the Persona series. Like....wait....what?
> 
> Not exactly the same true, but let's be honest the distance from the two ain't too far off either.


I also don't think they're far off, but . . . .  I'm pretty sure most people still won't draw the comparison and will not only eat the Personas up regardless, but will also continue to tisk tisk XC2's anime-ness. Reason for that is that the Personas ease you into the anime stuff, while Xenoblade 2 throws you into it immediately. We had sassy catgirls and fuzzy talking rodents, and a nothing-personal-kid teleportation stab from behind by Not-Sephiroth leading into a gorgeous ginger goddess and her vacuum sealed tiddies glomping all over us and becoming our loyal partner all in the opening chapter alone. Meanwhile, in the Personas, the cast start out pretty normal with normal high school kid problems and normal high school kid issues, and you have to delve dozens of hours deep until you get to the to the thirsty idols and the crossdressing high school detectives and the teachers who moonlight as sex maids and the little sister hacker genius shut-in and the war machine robot girls, and by then, your defenses have already been whittled down, and you and your normal sensibilities can accept the anime degeneracy much more readily.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 28, 2022)

So Persona is an anime honeytrap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2022)

Or people don’t know what most anime are like


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 29, 2022)

*Recalls how people were lauding the likes of Avatar and RWBY like something amazing that's never been seen before*

Yeah probably. 

Still an anime honeytrap. 

You can even give them the grave diagnosis when you catch them arguing over best girl.

"I'm sorry, you're experiencing symptoms of weeb, where you argue over what is know as a waifu. I'm afraid there is no cure. And it is terminal. Also, if it is not Sae, Mikoto, or Kawakami you're a scrub. Now get out my office."


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 29, 2022)

Don't tell em about Pokemon, which for some reason never counts as a turn based jrpg for some people. 


ShadowReij said:


> "Also, if it is not Sae, you're a scrub."


That's all that needs to be said 



I just want to give my stressed out district attorney some well deserved TLC. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2022)

I kinda sorta love Persona. And XC2 makes me wanna barf.

All anime is not equal, people. It's not some grand double standard. They couldn't be more different from each other while the aspects that are quite similar are usually the weakest. Like, I enjoy P4 in spite of Teddie.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 29, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> I think the hilarious part will be those that knock XC2 for being hyper anime and then turning to the Persona series. Like....wait....what?
> 
> Not exactly the same true, but let's be honest the distance from the two ain't too far off either.


Persona is just an anime slice-of-life simulator with some JRPG thrown in so people don't feel like they are playing a visual novel. It's almost as anime as it can get short of being a dating sim.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 29, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I kinda sorta love Persona. And XC2 makes me wanna barf.


This people.

Anime =/= anime. Persona keeps it chill for the most part while XC2 is some of the most obnoxious over the top shit I have seen in a long time.

What's next? Berserk and XC2 are the same aswell?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 29, 2022)

Persona is at its best when it's being down-to-earth. I'll never forget Yosuke trying to deal with the fact that the girl he liked died hating him, or Ryuji's realization that his outburst against Kamoshida, however justified, had hurt his mom. It's small, human moments like that that really elevate the games.

The over-the-top moments, by contrast, can be hit or miss. Sometimes the spectacle is genuinely cool, other times it's just dumb. EX: "This is what it means to be a Phantom Thief!" *kills god*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I kinda sorta love Persona. And XC2 makes me wanna barf.
> 
> All anime is not equal, people. It's not some grand double standard. They couldn't be more different from each other while the aspects that are quite similar are usually the weakest. Like, I enjoy P4 in spite of Teddie.


I played P4 last year, and among other things, the thing that stuck out to me a lot was how "of its time" a lot of the humor, set pieces and dialogue were. I enjoyed it a lot, but I typically don't mind that stuff. Upon finishing it I couldn't shake the feeling that its age and the fact that it was the first game of it's type to get massively popular sorta indirectly absolves it of some of the sus shit you can find in it. Sorta like how Dragonball is so beloved despite Goku having his cock out for a fair bit of it.

I guess that's my roundabout way of saying X2 probably should've wised up and been created 10-15 years ago.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2022)

The mainline entry that isn't a mainline entry making it rain.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2022)

So what you're saying is, the next main console entry will have no excuse for its visuals this time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2022)

That, or they'll be a greater investment in their christmas and april fools shitposting. .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 1, 2022)

'Die-hard' Nintendo fan spent over $40,000 buying stock and then asked top executives why the company won't make more of a fan-favorite series
					

The person told Insider he'd "been playing Nintendo games since I was a child" and called himself a "die-hard fan."




					www.businessinsider.com

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> 'Die-hard' Nintendo fan spent over $40,000 buying stock and then asked top executives why the company won't make more of a fan-favorite series
> 
> 
> The person told Insider he'd "been playing Nintendo games since I was a child" and called himself a "die-hard fan."
> ...



The most expensive "No" in gayming history.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jesusus (Jul 1, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The most expensive "No" in gayming history.


Nah I'm sure there is bigger cases of die-hard consoomerism that spent way more than 40k in blind worship of a greed-filled gaming company, especially in America.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2022)

Twitter's reaction to the ghost rabbid makes me wish Twitter was a less toxic site, because some of the funny shit on there really does make my day sometimes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 1, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


>


Rule34


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 4, 2022)

Rumors of the Odyssey team doing a new Donkey Kong have been goin around for a while. I really hope it is a continuation of the Mario v DK rivalry from the arcade/dk94 rather than a Country-like. They already brought back Pauline, the stage is already set.

--------



Deathbringerpt said:


> I kinda sorta love Persona. And XC2 makes me wanna barf





JayK said:


> Anime =/= anime. Persona keeps it chill for the most part while XC2 is some of the most obnoxious over the top shit I have seen in a long time.
> 
> What's next? Berserk and XC2 are the same aswell?



@ShadowReij - the honeytrap is real

Like there's no denying there's levels to anime shit, but this aint the type of anime shit you deflect to Berserk with either 


I don't even think X2 got that touchy-feely with the girls in its girltime-hotspring/hentai-no-baka-bucket-barrage either  (actually it did get even more touchy-feely in the latter scene, but you know . . . just pointing out that they have similar types of anime shit )

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xebec (Jul 4, 2022)

imagine liking a dating sim where the main appeal is dating 15/16 kids but hating xb2 

that takes a special kid of dumbfuckery

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | git gud 3


----------



## JayK (Jul 4, 2022)

True, thats totally less tame than the game with a furry and its humanoid sex robot and having tits shoved in your face on every possible occasion for absolutely no reason.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 4, 2022)

JayK said:


> True, thats totally less tame than the game with a furry and its humanoid sex robot and having tits shoved in your face on every possible occasion for absolutely no reason.


Dawg, are you really not familiar with Persona's deep dark history with horny, sex crazed furries and just how prominent they are in the games?  Or is this just gonna be another, "Yeah well, my horny, sex crazed furry who is trying to bang every chick in the game is way more _*bear*_able than this other horny, sex crazed furry who is loyal in only pursuing the banging of his single lone sexbot." Well, put like that, maybe that is more *bear*able, but taking cheap uninformed pot shots about horny, sexed crazed furries in another game while defending Persona is even more incredulous than the Berserk deflection.

Like, if you really did play X2 passed the first chapter, you'd know that the humanoid sex robot belonging to its horny, sex crazed furry does not have her tits shoved in your face on ever possible occasion. They only come out on her optional last upgrade, which sadly, doesn't come till endgame. And even sadder, since it is optional, they aren't shoved in your face in any of the story cutscenes either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 4, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Dawg, are you really not familiar with Persona's deep dark history with horny, sex crazed furries and just how prominent they are in the games?  Or is this just gonna be another, "Yeah well, my horny, sex crazed furry who is trying to bang every chick in the game is way more _*bear*_able than this other horny, sex crazed furry who is loyal in only pursuing the banging of his single lone sexbot." Well, put like that, maybe that is more *bear*able, but taking cheap uninformed pot shots about horny, sexed crazed furries in another game while defending Persona is even more incredulous than the Berserk deflection.
> 
> Like, if you really did play X2 passed the first chapter, you'd know that the humanoid sex robot belonging to its horny, sex crazed furry does not have her tits shoved in your face on ever possible occasion. They only come out on her optional last upgrade, which sadly, doesn't come till endgame. And even sadder, since it is optional, they aren't shoved in your face in any of the story cutscenes either.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jul 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jul 8, 2022)

People who want the switch pro finally have cause to expect an announcement:




I personally hate half gen upgrades but I know everyone wants a switch pro, and well, it seems like it's happening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 8, 2022)

Good for them.
Repeat something enough time and it will become real. That's why I keep on asking for One Piece FighterZ.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 8, 2022)

Naruto said:


> People who want the switch pro finally have cause to expect an announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.  

Anyway, the Switch is getting the Handheld treatment. So it was more inevitable than anything.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Dawg, are you really not familiar with Persona's deep dark history with horny, sex crazed furries and just how prominent they are in the games?  Or is this just gonna be another, "Yeah well, my horny, sex crazed furry who is trying to bang every chick in the game is way more _*bear*_able than this other horny, sex crazed furry who is loyal in only pursuing the banging of his single lone sexbot." Well, put like that, maybe that is more *bear*able, but taking cheap uninformed pot shots about horny, sexed crazed furries in another game while defending Persona is even more incredulous than the Berserk deflection.
> 
> Like, if you really did play X2 passed the first chapter, you'd know that the humanoid sex robot belonging to its horny, sex crazed furry does not have her tits shoved in your face on ever possible occasion. They only come out on her optional last upgrade, which sadly, doesn't come till endgame. And even sadder, since it is optional, they aren't shoved in your face in any of the story cutscenes either.


The fuck is happening in this thread.

You mofos go to horny jail right fucking now.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 8, 2022)

Just the thought of the fight to get a more powerful Switch is not something I want to think about, so I'd rather it just never comes.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> The fuck is happening in this thread.
> 
> You mofos go to horny jail right fucking now.


Hold up . . . .




If you want to oggle the 2nd rarest pair of tits in Xenoblade 2, atleast see them in all their bouncy glory


There, I will now go to horny jail. Will I be able to play Persona and Xenoblade games while in there?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 8, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The fuck is happening in this thread.
> 
> You mofos go to horny jail right fucking now.


Who knows. Some dickhead spouted truth on how Persona level of anime is just a level below 2 and then this madness happened. 


EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Just the thought of the fight to get a more powerful Switch is not something I want to think about, so I'd rather it just never comes.
> 
> 
> Hold up . . . .
> ...



See, there comes a point where you try way too hard to fanservice and it ultimately does nothing.

Now Telos, Perun, Zenobia, Praxis, and Theory? Yes.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> There, I will now go to horny jail. Will I be able to play Persona and Xenoblade games while in there?


no.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 8, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Now Telos, Perun, Zenobia, Praxis, and Theory? Yes.


I'd go into great detail (with pictures and vids) on why I agree with you on Perun and Telos, but I'm in horny jail right now


----------



## JayK (Jul 8, 2022)

My poor bastard student ass might actually end up getting one.

I own an OG 3DS and a New 3DS and I still regret not getting another one as of now.


----------



## JayK (Jul 8, 2022)

T-elos and Perun are completely fine design wise. The others are *spits*.

And none of them besides T-elos and Zenobia are even good as Blades which is way more important than having degenerate amounts of assets shoved in your face.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 8, 2022)

I mean let's be frank the Blade system was completely contradictory from a functional standpoint.

It was clearly designed to be an actual full on Gacha system but someone late in the game's development clearly saw that and went "WTF no!" and pulled the plug at the "Implement payment" step.

The player on the surface is supposed to want the Rare Blades however to really maximize damage output you wanted just one good Rare like Kosmos, Telos, or Zenobia followed by good common Blades.

The rest were really trash ability wise.


----------



## Xebec (Jul 8, 2022)

I can tell none of you ever got Poppi QT Pie


----------



## Naruto (Jul 8, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Now Telos, Perun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 8, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> I can tell none of you ever got Poppi QT Pie


Design wise or power output?

Power output yes, she's top tier even post DLC.

Design wise? Eh. It's ok. If I recall it's based on one of Kosmos' designs.


----------



## Xebec (Jul 8, 2022)

Best designs are T-elos, Perun, Dahlia, Pyra and Newt


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 8, 2022)

Dhalia had an extremely useful multi orb hit technique that was unique to her, but she was a fucking blitzball so I never used her  That and I was very much set on heavily relying on Perun and Ursula for Ice element stuff throughout the story portion of the game. I don't think I used Zenobia much either tbh. Even in the Land of Challenge. For the bigger challenges there, I was actually pretty reliant on the story blades, especially Nia on Rex, even though I had Fiora available. She just synergized well with how my Morag was set up with KOS MOS, Brighid and Aegeon, as well whatever I was doing with the Poppis to shore up any elemental deficiencies. Now that I think on it, KOS MOS and Telos were the only gacha Blades on my squad that beat Elma. And I think I used that same team to farm the Malos/Jin Challenge fight for Noponstones for a while there too, before I found more efficient farming fights. None of my shit was even close to optimal, but I usually found a way to make it work. 

Funny thing about Dhalia and Ursula is that they were both designed by Risa Ebata, the character designer for Macross Frontier. As in, she was the designer for both Sheryl Nome and Ranka Lee, and they both were a big influence on both Dhalia and Ursula respectively.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 8, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Who knows. Some dickhead spouted truth on how Persona level of anime is* just a level below 2* and then this madness happened.


You fight a stripper monster in P4


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 8, 2022)

Ignoring... whatever the fuck is happening in this thread--

The Switch Pro had better be a ways off. Xenoblade 3, Live A Live and Soul Hackers are all being released in the same nanosecond and my wallet can't take any more strain.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Dhalia had an extremely useful multi orb hit technique that was unique to her, but she was a fucking blitzball so I never used her  That and I was very much set on heavily relying on Perun and Ursula for Ice element stuff throughout the story portion of the game. I don't think I used Zenobia much either tbh. Even in the Land of Challenge. For the bigger challenges there, I was actually pretty reliant on the story blades, especially Nia on Rex, even though I had Fiora available. She just synergized well with how my Morag was set up with KOS MOS, Brighid and Aegeon, as well whatever I was doing with the Poppis to shore up any elemental deficiencies. Now that I think on it, KOS MOS and Telos were the only gacha Blades on my squad that beat Elma. And I think I used that same team to farm the Malos/Jin Challenge fight for Noponstones for a while there too, before I found more efficient farming fights. None of my shit was even close to optimal, but I usually found a way to make it work.
> 
> Funny thing about Dhalia and Ursula is that they were both designed by Risa Ebata, the character designer for Macross Frontier. As in, she was the designer for both Sheryl Nome and Ranka Lee, and they both were a big influence on both Dhalia and Ursula respectively.


Whu-

Get your ass back in Horny Jail.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 9, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Whu-
> 
> Get your ass back in Horny Jail.


Hey, as far as I'm concerned, I still am in horny jail. As you can see, officer, in the first paragraph of the text you quoted, I merely wrote about gameplay aspects of team builds and character usability, while in the 2nd, I gave an anecdote of the characters' designer while in no way or form alluding to anything of a bonerific nature.

Now, I* could have* engaged in and elaborated upon the aforementioned stripper monster and its original form as the bikini clad personification of the deep dark provocative desires of a 15 year old jpop idol who you can later seduce and romance, and in the process, get even more people in this thread uncomfortable about their precious super mature and totally not weeby turn based jrpg. But I *did not* engage and elaborate upon that at all. I remembered my imprisonment within horny jail and adhered to keeping myself away from any mention of that. As such, officer, I am innocent.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 9, 2022)

Seems legal your honor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Good for them.
> Repeat something enough time and it will become real. That's why I keep on asking for One Piece FighterZ.



Really? So why haven't I made love to Kate Upton yet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Hey, as far as I'm concerned, I still am in horny jail. As you can see, officer, in the first paragraph of the text you quoted, I merely wrote about gameplay aspects of team builds and character usability, while in the 2nd, I gave an anecdote of the characters' designer while in no way or form alluding to anything of a bonerific nature.
> 
> Now, I* could have* engaged in and elaborated upon the aforementioned stripper monster and its original form as the bikini clad personification of the deep dark provocative desires of a 15 year old jpop idol who you can later seduce and romance, and in the process, get even more people in this thread uncomfortable about their precious super mature and totally not weeby turn based jrpg. But I *did not* engage and elaborate upon that at all. I remembered my imprisonment within horny jail and adhered to keeping myself away from any mention of that. As such, officer, I am innocent.





ShadowReij said:


> Seems legal your honor.


----------



## That Background Character (Jul 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2022)

>Summer 2022

Wait a minnit


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2022)

That is disgustingly adorable.

Also Kirby living his best life giving himself a diabetic coma.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2022)

@Shirker isn't this the kinda junk you like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2022)

Ah yes, that caught my eye when I was watching the direct.

It's gonna be equal parts hilarious and depressing if this silly little side game by Square ends up being an overall better experience than the grand unexpected return of Rune Factory. Heck, it already _looks_ tons better than RF5 so far. Hopefully the performance and gameplay holds up too. The whole Quietus thing looks mad interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker isn't this the kinda junk you like?


I don't feel so bad about skipping Rune Factory 5 after seeing this pop up in the Direct. The waifus here look a lot better here too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> That is disgustingly adorable.
> 
> Also Kirby living his best life giving himself a diabetic coma.


Kirb deserves the food coma.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm getting some Kirby Tilt n Tumble and Kirby's Dream Course vibes from it too, tbh


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker isn't this the kinda junk you like?


So is this Tales of Stardew Valley?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2022)

Final Moon


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 13, 2022)

Xeno Rune Royale


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 13, 2022)

Nintendo said fuck your Directs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 13, 2022)

Nintendo really did say "Will warm them up will adorable Kriby then freight train them with Bayonetta."


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 14, 2022)

Nintendo has just announced their plans to acquire Dynamo Pictures, a Japanese company which focuses on visual content production. The acquisition is expected to close on October 3, 2022, and upon closing Nintendo expects to change its name to “Nintendo Picture Co., Ltd” in an effort to “focus on development of visual content utilizing Nintendo IP”.

Here is a statement from Nintendo regarding the acquisition:



> Dynamo Pictures is a company that plans and produces visual content.
> Nintendo has decided to acquire 100% of the outstanding shares (excluding treasury shares) of Dynamo Pictures  and make it a wholly owned subsidiary to strengthen the planning and production structure of visual content in the  Nintendo group.
> The Acquisition is expected to close on October 3, 2022, pending satisfaction of all relevant terms and customary  closing conditions.
> 
> Upon closing of the Acquisition, the company name Dynamo Pictures is expected to be changed to “Nintendo  Pictures Co., Ltd.” to focus on development of visual content utilizing Nintendo IP.


Dynamo Pictures mostly focuses on CG content production, although they also work with motion capture recording and VR content development. They’ve done work for movies, TV and video game animation, and have worked with Nintendo in the past. Notably, they’ve helped produce Metroid Other M, and also helped create the animated  from several years ago.


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 14, 2022)

I wish they'd


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker isn't this the kinda junk you like?


Gettin real fuckin sick of the switch's monopoly on all the  niche JRPGs


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nintendo has just announced their plans to acquire Dynamo Pictures, a Japanese company which focuses on visual content production. The acquisition is expected to close on October 3, 2022, and upon closing Nintendo expects to change its name to “Nintendo Picture Co., Ltd” in an effort to “focus on development of visual content utilizing Nintendo IP”.
> 
> Here is a statement from Nintendo regarding the acquisition:
> 
> ...



I would raise an eyebrow but then I remember Nintendo has gone from card games, little mini-handhelds, to love hotels, to now games.

Buying a CG production company has me more "Ok, so what are you going to do with it?"


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 14, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> I would raise an eyebrow but then I remember Nintendo has gone from card games, little mini-handhelds, to love hotels, to now games.
> 
> Buying a CG production company has me more "Ok, so what are you going to do with it?"


Preparing for the new Mario & Luigi movie by Pixar


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 14, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> I would raise an eyebrow but then I remember Nintendo has gone from card games, little mini-handhelds, to love hotels, to now games.
> 
> Buying a CG production company has me more "Ok, so what are you going to do with it?"


Apparently they've done a lot of cutscene work on games.

They seem to be a company that does a little of everything pretty well, while not having particular experience in say producing longer animations like TV shows or movies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 14, 2022)

First thought was them being disatisfied with how the Mario movie was progressing along (was delayed to next year), and then going all Thanos and saying, "Fine, I'lld it myself."

They really need to buy the studio that does the cg work for the Awakening/Fates cutscenes and the FE Heroes promos and have them do an Awakening anime. And then an Awakening remake.



TheOmega said:


> I wish they'd
> 
> Gettin real fuckin sick of the switch's monopoly on all the  niche JRPGs


Soul Hackers 2 aint coming to the Switch


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 14, 2022)

Really amp up those cinematic Metroid and LoZ cutscenes.


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 15, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> First thought was them being disatisfied with how the Mario movie was progressing along (was delayed to next year), and then going all Thanos and saying, "Fine, I'lld it myself."
> 
> They really need to buy the studio that does the cg work for the Awakening/Fates cutscenes and the FE Heroes promos and have them do an Awakening anime. And then an Awakening remake.
> 
> ...


Lmaoo what there's ACTUALLY a Mario movie in production? Lmaoo I was just trollin earlier 

And wtf is Soul Hackers? Some Digimon/Persona shit?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2022)

TheOmega said:


> Lmaoo what there's ACTUALLY a Mario movie in production? Lmaoo I was just trollin earlier
> 
> And wtf is Soul Hackers? Some Digimon/Persona shit?


Soul Hackers is another SMT side series. There's only been one game before.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 19, 2022)

Nintendo had previously confirmed that they were . They’ve now provided additional details, citing March 27, 2023 as the day that purchases on these eShops will become unavailable.

They’ve also clarified that starting August 29, 2022, you’ll no longer be able to directly add funds to the Wii U and 3DS eShops. You will however be able to redeem download codes after this date, and if you’ve linked your Nintendo Network ID to your Nintendo Account, you’ll still be able to make purchases using shared funds added to your Nintendo Account. The final bit of news is that oddly enough, purchases of Fire Emblem Fates on the 3DS eShop will end one month earlier than the rest, on February 28, 2023. However DLC for the game, including the additional story paths accessible after Chapter 6, will still be available until March 27, 2023.


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 19, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nintendo had previously confirmed that they were . They’ve now provided additional details, citing March 27, 2023 as the day that purchases on these eShops will become unavailable.
> 
> They’ve also clarified that starting August 29, 2022, you’ll no longer be able to directly add funds to the Wii U and 3DS eShops. You will however be able to redeem download codes after this date, and if you’ve linked your Nintendo Network ID to your Nintendo Account, you’ll still be able to make purchases using shared funds added to your Nintendo Account. The final bit of news is that oddly enough, purchases of Fire Emblem Fates on the 3DS eShop will end one month earlier than the rest, on February 28, 2023. However DLC for the game, including the additional story paths accessible after Chapter 6, will still be available until March 27, 2023.


I really wish the switch was backwards compatible with the 3ds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2022)

Is Retro Studios still a thing?They didnt do anything since ages


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2022)

Steven said:


> Is Retro Studios still a thing?They didnt do anything since ages



They're Nintendo's most prized studio at getting games cancelled and not releasing shit.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're Nintendo's most prized studio at getting games cancelled and not releasing shit.


Was Donkey Kong Country the last game from them?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2022)

That was what? 10 years ago?


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2022)

Yeah,around 10 years lol


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2022)

Steven said:


> Was Donkey Kong Country the last game from them?


Tropical Freeze was their last game

basically

Prime
Prime 2
Prime 3
Returns
Mario Kart 7
Tropical Freeze
somewhere around here Nintendo decided to axe all their shit and cut down on the amount of devs employed because garbage and capitalism
Prime 4

I guess Nintendo just loves shitting on their top tier developers.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 23, 2022)

JayK said:


> Tropical Freeze was their last game
> 
> basically
> 
> ...


A bunch left after a certain point. I know that one of their main guys went on to form Armature Studios after finishing Prime 3 for instance.

I think they were working on something or some things during the Wii U's main era, but I don't think anything came out it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 23, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think they were working on something or some things during the Wii U's main era, but I don't think anything came out it.


Part of me thinks they were working on the greatest utilization of the gamepad of all time  but then the Wii U died and then there was no way to salvage it on the Switch.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm going to take an educated guess that the reason we haven't heard from Retro for a good minute is for the same reason a lot of their shit got canceled.

Shit be unorganized in there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> A bunch left after a certain point. I know that one of their main guys went on to form Armature Studios after finishing Prime 3 for instance.
> 
> I think they were working on something or some things during the Wii U's main era, but I don't think anything came out it.


There's a few art leaks, interviews and other stuff that cover some of their cancelled games. I remember posting their Zelda spinoff where you'd play as the last Sheika within the bad ending of OoT. Shit looked pretty great in concept. And Retro's version of some of Hyrules monster be good.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 28, 2022)

Well damn, I'm really liking this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## That Background Character (Aug 11, 2022)

Some Kirby news came out today, Dream Buffet is coming out on the 17th, there is going to be a Blu-ray re-release of the Kirby anime, and the 30th anniversary music fest happened a few hours ago.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 11, 2022)

A game where the goal is to attempt to give Kirby diabetes while he gives you diabetes from being an adorable pudgey boi. I mean LOOK AT THAT FACE!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2022)

That next Zelda is gonna be more fire than I thought.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 15, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That next Zelda is gonna be more fire than I thought.


Booooo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 15, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That next Zelda is gonna be more fire than I thought.


It's good that no one was hurt.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That next Zelda is gonna be more fire than I thought.


Oh darn, DDJ’s attempt at burning Nintendo to the ground failed.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 15, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That next Zelda is gonna be more fire than I thought.


Thankfully no one was hurt. I never want to hear about another Kyoto fire again in my life.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JayK (Aug 15, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That next Zelda is gonna be more fire than I thought.


Switch exploded cause shitty hardware couldn't handle BotW2.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 15, 2022)

I actually have the original cartridge


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 17, 2022)

Kirby's Food Coma is here!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 17, 2022)

Reminds me of this: 


 

I miss both those guys


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 18, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Kirby's Food Coma is here!!!!


>goes into the last with the most points
>Comes out 3rd or dead last because end-of-round bs

'Scuse me, game. I won that. 

Fun game, tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 24, 2022)

Sakurai just started a youtube game design channel. Shit's already really interesting from a design standpoint, it's essentially a GDC presentation about game design in layman's terms.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 26, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sakurai just started a youtube game design channel. Shit's already really interesting from a design standpoint, it's essentially a GDC presentation about game design in layman's terms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sakurai just started a youtube game design channel. Shit's already really interesting from a design standpoint, it's essentially a GDC presentation about game design in layman's terms.




This is so cool. Apparently I was already subbed.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 3, 2022)

I think I have everything I need on the 3ds in case I want to whip it out on a rainy day. Except maybe Persona Q2

They want us buying Switch games rather than 3ds games nowadays, and Switch games we buy indeedy according to new sales info. 




These numbers were from the end of last year, so they all should have sold a bit more since then. I'm pretty pleased to see Link's Awakening at 6 million. 3 Houses is almost at 4 million is well deserved - it is the Hogwartz meets Persona game we all always knew we wanted. Xenoblade 2 is at 2.4 million, which I love and hope it does even more. Astral Chain hasn't had the best of legs, but it's good to see it still squeaks out to new players. And Bayo 2 has joined the 1 million club. Impressive considering how little Nintendo has tooted about the series on the Switch during this gen, but still like with Astral Chain and the Xenoblades, I want to see them do even better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> They want us buying Switch games rather than 3ds games nowadays, and Switch games we buy indeedy according to new sales info.



Nintendo being completely inept at transfering services that have no reason to be dumped does not stop people from buying Switch games in any way whatsoever.

They have a discardable mentality as a company which is a joke considering the sheer amount of legacy content they have. Now it's just shit online services with rented games.

There's absolutely no way anyone can spin this in the company's favor and the amount of people trying to do that is insane to me.


----------



## Simon (Sep 4, 2022)

Jeff Grubb: "I've heard that a Nintendo Direct is happening the week of the 12th"


----------



## Simon (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt -- Based (Sep 8, 2022)

That fucking bitch

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That fucking bitch


How dare she die!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 8, 2022)

Everyone knows the Queen and Mario go way back. It should be no suprise.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 8, 2022)

The rumorswill merchants really going as far as to invoke the name of the Queen who just died to cover all their bases for this one. Incredible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2022)

Goddammit, I was gonna post this...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That fucking bitch


She got us one last time.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Simon (Sep 10, 2022)

Apparently the supposed direct next week is still going to happen.


edit:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2022)

Simon said:


> Apparently the supposed direct next week is still going to happen.



No please. We're still in mourning.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Simon (Sep 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No please. We're still in mourning.


Mario is going to ask for a moment of silence during the direct.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 11, 2022)

Just ran across one of Sakurai's videos, "Presentations are all about speed!"

Dude is a fucking global treasure, I hope he's hydrating properly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 12, 2022)

Ah. So they're done mourning the queen.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Ah. So they're done mourning the queen.


There is no Queen.

Only Princesses.


----------



## Simon (Sep 12, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Ah. So they're done mourning the queen.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Let's go



Watching footie with the boys so I'm gonna miss this. Hoping for Bayo 3 and BotW 2 gameplay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2022)

Bayonetta info dump, friend. It's just around the corner.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 12, 2022)

What i hope for: New gameplay/infos for Bayonetta 3 and some infos about BotW2

Metroid Prime 4 is still something i would like to see but,well,MP4 and Nintendo...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2022)

I want info on the next prospective interactive deep lore dump for our round little GodSlayer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

wHAT?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2022)

She keeps fucking with Nintendo Gayming. Just bury the twat and get it over with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> wHAT?


AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Simon (Sep 12, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bayonetta info dump, friend. It's just around the corner.


We don’t need to see that now do we, we all know what it is and the frame rate is going to be atrocious.

I love Bayonetta, but at this point I’d sacrifice this new games entire existence for just the silksong release date.

Reactions: git gud 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 12, 2022)

Monolith Soft new fantasy RPG would be nice.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 12, 2022)

Besides BotW2 news, I hope we can finally get Genshin on the system.


It's been almost 3 years since this dumb trailer. 



The Supreme Being said:


> Monolith soft new fantasy RPG would be nice.


You'll get your Xenoblade 3 DLC news and like it! (I know I will)

TBH, I don't know if I'd expect anything too big from them until after they're done with 3's extra story, which is scheduled to come by the end of next year.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 12, 2022)

They plan to add two heroes, I wonder how they'll go about it. I'd say that's not a bad amount if they do the full shebang like the others. I mean sure I'd like more, but it is what it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Watching footie with the boys so I'm gonna miss this. Hoping for Bayo 3 and BotW 2 gameplay.



Got my timezones mixed. I'll catch it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 12, 2022)

Silksong & DQX Offline west announcement pls thanks


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They plan to add two heroes, I wonder how they'll go about it. I'd say that's not a bad amount if they do the full shebang like the others. I mean sure I'd like more, but it is what it is.


I hope it's like 2 where they bring spearhead it with original characters, and then back that up with a bunch of characters from past games and former bad guys from the story. 2 was so good with its post launch support. 

And they better not flake out on the costumes in Challenge Mode either. I want those alts for Noah and Mio. And swimsuits!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2022)

Simon said:


> We don’t need to see that now do we, we all know what it is and the frame rate is going to be atrocious.



Actually, we don't know what it is at all besides surface level "It's a PG action game" observations. I actually want to know about its systems and how do they compare with previous games. 

Silksong is gonna release on everything so you don't even know if it's gonna be featured.  I'll go with the game that's Nintendo exclusive.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Simon said:


> We don’t need to see that now do we, we all know what it is and the frame rate is going to be atrocious.
> 
> I love Bayonetta, but at this point I’d sacrifice this new games entire existence for just the silksong release date.



Got a flat tire today, and reading this post is still the worst part of my day. 

Horrible, forget resetera, you should get banned here too.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2022)

Apparently Splatoon sold 3 fucking million in Japan on launch week. Ninty found it Cawadooty.

The devs were inspired by Cawadooty of all things so I guess it worked.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm going to have to tune in later, but here's the link to the stream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Let's go!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Apparently Splatoon sold 3 fucking million in Japan on launch week. Ninty found it Cawadooty.
> 
> The devs were inspired by Cawadooty of all things so I guess it worked.



I thought it was pretty clear Splatoon was Ninteno's answer for the shooter genre for the longest.

By cleverly changing the common goal of shooters. Ie kill everything that moves to strictly territory capture.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

leggooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

embremu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

That blue and red hair is gonna cancel me on twitter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)

That MC design is disgusting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

looks better than three whorehouses at the very least

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)

They lead with Fire Emblem though, I’ve got a good feeling about this direct


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

divine edition already sold out


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> looks better than three whorehouses at the very least


Yeah, it is pretty amazing what a step up above 3H it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Fatal Frame?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Xeno swimsuits, let's GO!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Yo, that Fatal Frame was a Wii Jap only release?


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)

I’m ready


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)

Fist of the North Star FIT less go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

You'll only be able to punch left in that fist of the north star game due to joycon drifting


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Fist of the North Star is pretty brilliant and hopefully gets a lot of love. I got pretty jacked with Wii Boxing, so I expect some good shit from this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Yo, it's the @Shirker directed part of the direct

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Are you a squid or are you a bitch?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)

THATS NOT DRAGON QUEST 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

FUCK YEAHH OCTOPATH 2. GET IT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Octopath 2!!! Fuck yes!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Day cycles


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Pretty brilliant of SE to capitilize on the Splatoon Octoling craze with another round of Ocotpath


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

that's 3 fucking farming games brah 

I can hear @Shirker drowning in his own jizz

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Make it 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Goldeneye. Damn. That's that.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2022)

Goldeneye on the N64 Collection!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

more farming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

>Various Daylight 

Sounds like a poor google translated title


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2022)

I haven't bought one Farming Sim so far and that's not about to change Nintendo....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Pauline in Strikers


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2022)

Ryza 3.... yes!!!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Ryza 3? Neat. Never got into the series, but it looks fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

THIGHS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Where the fuck is Bayo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Switch Sports


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Mobishit?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

The hype train has put on the breaks. My gosh. 
This better be Pikmin 4


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2022)

pIKMIN 4.... i've been waiting....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

More farming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

bayooooooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

They saved the actual trailer for after the direct?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Shoulda had that Bayo gameplay  trailer in the Direct rather than spend all that time on mobile Pikmin shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Village cloud version


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Cloud  version. lol


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Tales of Symphonia!!!  Fuck yeah!!!

Ooof, still looking kinda rough tho


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2022)

Tales of Symphonia eh? Might give this a go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

BotW2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2022)

About time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Tears of the Kingdom

Ninty mocking their bitching fans

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2022)

Only a couple games striked my fancy (Bayo 3, BotW 2 and Pikmin 4 to name a few).


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

They're really holding their cards close to the vest with this lol. Well, see you lot in May. Hopefully.


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)

will i ever get to eat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Oooooooooo Bayonetta 3 looks great.


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oooooooooo Bayonetta 3 looks great.


i'll remember this when we find out it runs at 19 fps

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2022)

I saw that thread title coming a mile away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2022)

Missed it but it seems like we ate pretty good, minus the mobile shit


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2022)

Caught up, yeah. Some good eating.

And it's official my Switch speaks to me in japanese now.

Ooof I love ToS but you can tell its age.


----------



## JayK (Sep 13, 2022)

Despite all my bitching about Wii U ports etc. they do put in effort now with releasing new stuff.

Not much to complain about besides the absence of Prime 4. At this point I accept F-Zero and Golden Sun to be dead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Missed it but it seems like we ate pretty good, minus the mobile shit



We got 5 farming games in the direct. With the rise of Twitter communism, oversaturation of farming games, and the recent Gorbachev death. I can't help but feel that Stalin has had the last laugh.

Cyka

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2022)

New thread title is perfection.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

Not gonna lie, going from Tales of Arise to Tales of Symphonia with no improvements to the chibi artstyle is kinda jarring lol. Would have been nice to have Dawn of a New World in there to ease me back in, but oh well. It's nice to see how far the series has come.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Simon said:


> i'll remember this when we find out it runs at 19 fps



We already know that it doesn't.



So here, this for you:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 13, 2022)

Simon said:


> i'll remember this when we find out it runs at 19 fps

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

BTW I'm also looking forward to Silksong. But hating on other cool shit because your game didn't get any coverage in a direct is something that only @Naruto and I are allowed to do.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> looks better than three whorehouses at the very least


Honestly it looks almost like the mobile game restructured to be a full game. I really don't like them going the full crossover route. It's a shame since the more original stuff looks okay. At least the art looks way more stable than 3H which always came off jaggy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> that's 3 fucking farming games brah
> 
> I can hear @Shirker drowning in his own jizz


I had to start skimming past the more boring looking ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Honestly it looks almost like the mobile game restructured to be a full game. I really don't like them going the full crossover route. It's a shame since the more original stuff looks okay. At least the art looks way more stable than 3H which always came off jaggy.



No more horror oranges at least.. I hope


----------



## That Background Character (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2022)

Anyone want to check in on Shirker and see if he isn't a shrivelled husk now? 

Gonna have to give it to Yahtzee for calling Farming sims as the next big plethora.....at least on the Switch side because fucking hell they keep releasing more.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2022)

This was honestly the best pick for a Kirby port. The game was always weirdly expensive on Wii, it never dropped below $40 basically ever and goes for even more now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2022)

Porting the Fatal Frame directed by Suda51 is pretty fucking dope. That guy should make more horror games.

Also, I'm not crazy about the new camera work of Pikmin 4. Feels like they're just trying to ditch the RTS isometric shtick and make it more appealing to your average gaymer. Something they've already tried with spinoffs.

Hope it's actually something akin to this 3 game long series instead of a streamlined overhaul.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm not seeing anything with Harvestella about there being marriage in there. Weird decision to go without it in a farming/live sim game. Sakuna did it, but that atleast had a pretty novel idea. and focus to it.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2022)

_Just got finished with the direct and i'm freaking the fuck out._
It's like they made this shit specifically for me. Those *assholes*!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2022)

Fire Emblem game that actually doesn't look like dog water visually!
It's a Wonderful Life remake with "dying of old age" mechanics!
Fae Farm looks like Animal Crossing if they gave one singular fuck!
Bowser headbuttin' niqqas in Mario Rabbids 2
Rune Factory 3 Remake
Rune Factory 6 announcement
Ib port (I won't get it but still cool that it's there)
_PIKMIN TIDDY-FUCKING FOUR!_

*What gives them the right?!*

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2022)

Nintendo: "You know that Shirker dude? Let's nuke that dick's wallet with a shit load of farming games. "

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## JayK (Sep 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> hating on other cool shit because your game didn't get any coverage in a direct is something that only @Naruto and I are allowed to do.


Hello??

Golden Sun??

Hello??


----------



## xenos5 (Sep 13, 2022)

As a Danganronpa fan I’m personally really hyped for Rain Code.

Anime Art Style Murder Mysteries in general are my jam (Somnium Files, Zero Escape, Raging Loop, etc…). So I also hope there’s an Ace Attorney 7 announcement at the upcoming TGS.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm kind of ok with Golden Sun taking a long nap as it was clear from Dark Dawn they have no idea where to take the game combat wise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2022)

Legit happy for you @Shirker

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 14, 2022)

This direct/announcements reminded me of the end of the Vita/WiiU life cycle. Just dumping 3rd party games, remakes, and a shit ton of jrpgs with a few games like Metroid and Advances Wars once again MIA.

Nintendo just seems like their in an increasingly strange place similar to the WiiU again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2022)

Rayman in that weird Mario/Rbbids game. Neat. 



Shirker said:


> It's a Wonderful Life remake with "dying of old age" mechanics!



Really? That's pretty cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2022)

Simon said:


> This direct/announcements reminded me of the end of the Vita/WiiU life cycle. Just dumping 3rd party games, remakes, and a shit ton of jrpgs with a few games like Metroid and Advances Wars once again MIA.
> 
> Nintendo just seems like their in an increasingly strange place similar to the WiiU again.



You and I remember the end of the WiiU life cycle differently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You and I remember the end of the WiiU life cycle differently.


Maybe, but there’s no denying that this late into the console life cycle, this is when banger after banger should be dropping. Development should have hit its firmest stride with everyone knowing how the hardware works and how to push it.

Who knows, the pandemic probably played a big part in a lot of stuff.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Rayman in that weird Mario/Rbbids game. Neat.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's pretty cool.



Partially joking. I dunno if you actually die, but becoming an old fart and watching your kid become a teenager wasn't in the original. Once you hit the first time skip in the GCN one, that was endgame.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2022)

At least it's the superior port cause the OG Gamecube version was missong so much.

But damn do I wished they touched up this game further. You can tell immediately it's from a bygone era.

And the worse part is the chibis are meant to help the game age.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 15, 2022)

Please, think of poor @Shirker. His heart couldn't take anymore if that released.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2022)

When I watched the Direct I was laughing at the sheer number of farming games that they decided to showcase in it. I enjoy JRPGs so this a good one in my book, but I'm starting to feel bad for Zelda fans who sit through the entire thing only to get like 60 seconds or less of this BoTW sequel they keep pushing back. At least they have a title and release date this time!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2022)

**Suikoden devs about to release a crazy spiritual successor*

*Konami remembers Suikoden exists**

It ain't much. But better than nothing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2022)

Konami had  years to pump this out. We're in the middle of a jrpg golden age on the Switch and these chumps think they can just waltz in and take some of the pie? They had their chance!!!

On that note, new Eiyuden Chronicles trailer


*I'll probably grab a Suikoden 1+2 copy later on down the line after Eiyuden, and also if I manage to weather the  FE Engage + Octopath 2 storm at the beginning of the year. There is also a much needed BotW1 playthrough that must be done before Tears comes out too.


----------



## JayK (Sep 16, 2022)

xenos5 said:


> As a Danganronpa fan I’m personally really hyped for Rain Code.


It is quite literally called Danganronpa: Raincode in JP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 16, 2022)

He said “coming next Fall” while on the screen it said “Summer 2023.” Is this a jab at delay culture?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2022)

Water the flowers BOIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 16, 2022)

As someone remarked, that was Kratos life before the story kicked off. So they're not wrong..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 22, 2022)

Not really game related but


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2022)

Bring back the Mario Super Show and the Zelda Cartoon

That shit was awesome

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2022)

That's 2 legitimately interesting spinoffs that Retro got shafted on. 10 years and no games released just to make more Metroid Prime.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 4, 2022)

A direct for a movie trailer? Okay.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2022)

Okay, I ain't going lie. My interest has been peaked.

Animation looks clean.

Jack Black sells an actual threatening Bowser, like what?

And Chris Pratt is clearly putting an effort.

Mario looks slightly odd but that's about it.

I am strangely excited for this. What is this madness?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2022)

There's a reason why they led the trailer with Jack's Bowser and not Pratt's Mario. Yeesh.


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2022)

I was right about what i said in the other thread. Mayro does in fact look better in motion. His proportions aren't *as* awkward as the McDonald's ad looked. The face is still fuckin' weird tho. Those eyes are gonna take some getting used to.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2022)

So I just got one question, we going slightly Fury Bowser here later on because we are clearly popping off with King Koopa here.


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2022)

you know luigi, we really are the marios

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2022)

Shirker said:


> I was right about what i said in the other thread. Mayro does in fact look better in motion. His proportions aren't *as* awkward as the McDonald's ad looked. The face is still fuckin' weird tho. Those eyes are gonna take some getting used to.


Looks like mario man wdym


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 6, 2022)

The visuals look good, but everyone looks way too short. I'm not huge on any of the voices.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2022)

Simon said:


> Looks like mario man wdym


He looks like if you described Mario to someone.

I don't think he looks awful or anything, I actually like small touches like his mustache or the fact that he's wearing a button up shirt, it's just his facial features are a little off.


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2022)

Shirker said:


> it's just his facial features are a little off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2022)

I've mellowed out on Pratt's Mario long enough to really appreciate the visuals.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2022)

I mean, it's not bad. I would argue Pratt hit a reasonable middle ground between the high pitch jump actions we're used to hearing.

It'll just take some getting used to.

And he clearly wasn't lying when he said Jack Black stole the show. He clearly does.

So I only have one question.

Studio Ghibili produced Skyward Sword when?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2022)

From the little we've heard it sounds like they directed him to go for more of a higher pitched Super Mario Super Show type deal, which is what I was expecting anyway. Still too early to tell how much they're gonna lean into it tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


>



Big 90's marketing energy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 7, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


>


Awww yeah.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The visuals look good, but everyone looks way too short. I'm not huge on any of the voices.



I've been watching the trailer in other languages and plenty of them: French, Italian, Brazillian hired actual cartoon voice actors who try and sound like, you know, the characters on screen.

Jack Black puts some effort into it but it's all just movie actors being themselves. It's the Illumination shtick.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I've been listening to the trailers of other languages and plenty of them: French, Italian, Brazillian hired actual cartoon voice actors who try and sound like, you know, the characters on screen.
> 
> Jack Black puts some effort into it but it's all just move actors being themselves. It's the Illumination shtick.


I don't think I've seen a single one of their films


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't think I've seen a single one of their films



You're not missing anything. They're all garbage minus the first Despicable Me, which is when they thought they needed to put effort into their movies. They're undeniably mediocre but le haha funny meme minions put them on the map and they've been coasting on it ever since.

Granted, this trailer clearly shows Nintendo is cracking the whip. I don't like Mario's look but Bowser looks pretty fucking rad.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You're not missing anything. They're all garbage minus the first Despicable Me, which is when they thought they needed to put effort into their movies. They're undeniable mediocre but le haha funny meme minions put them on the map and they've been coasting on it ever since.
> 
> Granted, this trailer clearly shows Nintendo is cracking the whip. I don't like Mario's look but Bowser looks pretty fucking rad.


That's pretty much what I figured. The visuals do look good in this one, but as I said even Bowser looks too small. Dude should be at least 2x bigger.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 7, 2022)

Given how fiercely protective they are about their IPs it makes sense to me that Nintendo themselves are at the helm.

Waaaay different from say how Resident Evil, Uncharted, or Monster Hunter were treated.

Nintendo are very much "If we're doing this, we're doing this right."

Now, whether it ultimately results in a good movie? We'll see.

While alot of us were knocking the idea, what we just saw does look promising.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2022)

I was honestly expecting the movie to look as visually bland as your average modern Paper Mario with everything playing it as safe as possible with nothing new coming out of it.

I was pleasantly surprised in that regard. Bowser's Mountain Ship, the Koopas having slightly different designs throughout so there's little glimmers of originality here and there. Can't scratch that Thousand Year Door itch but hey, it's something.

Chris Pratt sounds even worse than I thought he would. That man has absolutely no fucking range and they cast him as the high pitched cartoon character. Fucking boggles the mind.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's pretty much what I figured. The visuals do look good in this one, but as I said even Bowser looks too small. Dude should be at least 2x bigger.



Bowser changes sizes all the time, I don't mind his size. He's probably gonna transform into a bigger guy anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2022)

To be fair, Mario has a deeper voice in pretty much every piece of old supplementary or side material that isn't the video games. Having a deeper voice doesn't really strike me as that big a deal. I can't speak on crispy rat's range, I clearly don't have a good ear for that kinda thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2022)

Shirker said:


> To be fair, Mario has a deeper voice in pretty much every piece of old supplementary or side material that isn't the video games. Having a deeper voice doesn't really strike me as that big a deal.



Yeah but those have the advantage of being voiced by people who emphasize their delivery to add character. The american Mario Cartoon had him as a full on exagerated GABAGOOUG, LET'S A EATA DA LASAGNA italian stereotype. Even that 90s live action show knew that and went full ham.

Chris just sounds boring as fuck because they want to sell Mario as the straight man in a fantasy world which is, huh, stupid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2022)

Wtf haha. Looks very good.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I was honestly expecting the movie to look as visually bland as your average modern Paper Mario with everything playing it as safe as possible with nothing new coming out of it.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised in that regard. Bowser's Mountain Ship, the Koopas having slightly different designs throughout so there's little glimmers of originality here and there. Can't scratch that Thousand Year Door itch but hey, it's something.
> 
> ...


Seems like he got the part just for name recognition. Terrible casting on that one.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2022)

To each their own i guess. I'm witholding full judgement until we hear him say more things that aren't just him being mildly confused by something and an ADR line added in post. I quite honestly don't think we've got enough to go on.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 7, 2022)

The only casting choices i dont like r Mario and DKs

Everyone else is fine to great


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 7, 2022)

To be frank, none of the casting choices sounded good to me when they were announced.

Needless to say, I'm eating a lot of crow here now.

I'll wait a little more before a judging Prat's performance. He literally didn't say much.

Seth Rogan is another one, because I've never heard him try be anything else other than Seth Rogan.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2022)

You can see the ketchup sliding left due to drifting

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 10, 2022)

There's a bit here - Platinum still want to try self-publishing more in the future, they want to try live-service games still despite Babylon's Fall's failure, and they're in the "No Comment" phase of talking about Scalebound revival with Microsoft now, though Kamiya does mention how much the title meant to him. With the former Nintendo suit, Yamane, onboard, they hope to continue their strong relationship with Nintendo, and Kamiya hopes to be less in the suit role and more in the game dev role going forward.

Sounds like they're still intent on going in a million different directions at the same time, but yeah, I hope we just get Astral Chain 2 and 3 out of the whole thing. And maybe Star Fox Zero: Redemption where they fix up that mess on the Switch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> they want to try live-service games still despite Babylon's Fall



They can go as many directions as they want but whoever is STILL pushing for this shit is literally increasing the chances of them going down under or worse, bought out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2022)

FFS stick to action shit please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm not even going to say it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2022)

Simon said:


> I'm not even going to say it.



Say what? It's as exactly as it says. It's an indie show. Now shut your little entitled bitch ass up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Say what? It's as exactly as it says. It's an indie show. Now shut your little entitled bitch ass up.


Im gonna ask for a Bloodstained 2/Blasphemous 2 trailer because I like to be abused by big corpos.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 7, 2022)

So how bad are they going to go after Shirker's wallet with Indie Farming Games?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2022)

Pikmin 5? 

EDIT*
Jokes aside, Simon's probably talking about Silksong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 7, 2022)

Still no new infos about Metroid Prime 4.Maybe next year?


----------



## Karma (Nov 7, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Pikmin 5?
> 
> EDIT*
> Jokes aside, Simon's probably talking about Silksong


Pikmin 5: The Search for Pikmin 4

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Nov 7, 2022)

Is Silksong even considered indie anymore


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2022)

Steven said:


> Still no new infos about Metroid Prime 4.Maybe next year?



:letgo



Simon said:


> Is Silksong even considered indie anymore



Did I miss something?


----------



## Simon (Nov 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> :letgo
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?


The scale and hype behind it, being showcased along side big titles at conferences and whatnot the last few years. 

Doesn't really feel like a indie game anymore all things considered.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2022)

Simon said:


> The scale and hype behind it, being showcased along side big titles at conferences and whatnot the last few years.
> 
> Doesn't really feel like a indie game anymore all things considered.



ITT: peeps don't know what "independent developer" means

Reactions: Informative 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> ITT: peeps don't know what "independent developer" means


Sure, if you want to get technical about it. But, as I previously stated, Silksong is far too big and anticipated at this point. That is getting Nintendo Direct exposure.

But then again, if Nintendo is good at anything, it's defying expectations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2022)

Simon said:


> Sure, if you want to get technical about it. But, as I previously stated, Silksong is far too big and anticipated at this point. That is getting Nintendo Direct exposure.
> 
> But then again, if Nintendo is good at anything, it's defying expectations.



Technical?  

It only means one thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2022)

Watching the indie show and it literally starts with curry tycoon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2022)

Farming games  

Fucking jobless lonely white girls keeping this genre alive

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2022)

Secret's out. All those time I've used the N-word suddenly take on a more troubling context.

Not gonna stop tho.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 22, 2022)

Big sale on some good shit. If you haven't played Astral Chain yet, I suggest you give it a go.


I'll look into deciding on Bravely Default 2, Skyward Sword HD, and the Grandia Collection.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 23, 2022)

The rumors of a remaster/port being made for Uprising just kinda got a bit more solid.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 23, 2022)

Oh I'd be down for that. Especially given how awkward the controls were for the 3DS.


----------



## JayK (Nov 23, 2022)

more likely to get a sequel tbh and that way he can also say he didnt leak anything


----------



## Steven (Nov 24, 2022)

I liked Kid Icarus on 3DS

A new game with better Controlls?Lets go


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2022)

Give me full Charlie Day Luigi Nintendo, or I WILL pirate Donkey Kong Jungle Beat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2022)

**No game information will be included in this Nintendo Direct**

Business as usual

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2022)

A buddy of mine posted this in a Discord chat. Nintendo *stay* gettin' their shit leaked.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 29, 2022)

Ah we going with Odessey Peach. Nice.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 30, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 30, 2022)

Mario, world's biggest shonen protag


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 30, 2022)

I mean, the Mario series is one giant Isekai. Only no Truck-kun.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2022)

Well then, this was unexpected, but for some reason, I'm not too surprised 
I'm not much of a COD fan, but I'll replay the original Halo trilogy for some on-the-go action if Spencer is still feeling generous.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 7, 2022)

Yeah. Saw that. Wonder what's going on here. Then again, these days Nintendo and Microsoft are chummy with each other.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 7, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Well then, this was unexpected, but for some reason, I'm not too surprised
> I'm not much of a COD fan, but I'll replay the original Halo trilogy for some on-the-go action if Spencer is still feeling generous.


I actually found I odd how CoD went from aggressively multiplatform to all in on high fidelity in the past few years.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 26, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 3, 2023)

This is amazing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 5, 2023)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Yesterday at 10:48 AM)

Since it doesn't have a thread I'll drop this here.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Yesterday at 10:49 AM)

Famitsu revealed new data today that goes over the top ten best-selling games in Japan for 2022. We also have a look at hardware sales for the year.

Here’s the full sales chart:
1. [NSW] Pokemon Scarlet / Violet – 4,338,931 / NEW
2. [NSW] Splatoon 3 – 3,687,814 / NEW
3. [NSW] Pokemon Legends: Arceus – 2,314,806 / NEW
4. [NSW] Kirby and the Forgotten Land – 969,047 / NEW
5. [NSW] Nintendo Switch Sports – 887,722 / NEW
6. [NSW] Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – 742,018 / 5,014,375
7. [NSW] Minecraft – 548,415 / 2,960,006
8. [NSW] Mario Party Superstars – 485,594 / 1,114,132
9. [NSW] Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – 441,053 / 5,065,191
10. [PS4] Elden Ring – 356,711 / NEW

As for hardware sales, Switch was again the best-selling console in Japan for 2022. The system ended up selling almost five million units throughout the year.

Below are the complete hardware rankings for Japan in 2022:

Switch – 4,804,549 / 27,724,047
PlayStation 5 – 1,154,054 / 2,377,389
Xbox Series X | S – 269,737 / 398,395
PlayStation 4 – 22,823 / 9,417,767
3DS – 10,449 / 24,597,897


----------



## ShadowReij (Yesterday at 11:14 AM)

Nintendo just be walking away with that money. Yeesh.

And yeah, there goes that 10 mil in 3 days for Pokemon right there.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Yesterday at 1:02 PM)

Wish Arceus didn't get its legs undercut by S&V's early announcement. Still very impressive numbers for it tho. I said it last year after Arceus capped off my monster training vidya extravaganza with MHS2 and SMTV before it, but Pokemon really has a HUGE leg up on its competitors with just how quick and snappy the mechanics are for adding monsters to your team. S&V demonstrated this again, but they were the best they've ever been in Arceus.


----------



## ShadowReij (Yesterday at 1:10 PM)

It was certainly an interesting demonstration of why Pokemon got them jet engines for legs when Stories 2, SMTV, and Arceus came out around similar times allowing someone to actually make comparisons.


----------



## Etherborn (Today at 2:00 PM)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Well then, this was unexpected, but for some reason, I'm not too surprised
> I'm not much of a COD fan, but I'll replay the original Halo trilogy for some on-the-go action if Spencer is still feeling generous.



Definitely seems like a move that’s at least in part meant to cast doubt on the claim that their acquisition of Activision-Blizzard makes the gaming market uncompetitive.  I wonder if they’ve been planning this for a while.


----------

